# Die Sonntagsfahrer [Teil 2]



## Kevin.S (8. Februar 2008)

_*Fortsetzung von diesem Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=36190
Thomas
*_

Ich habe ja extra gewartet bis er weg ist   

Ist sau geil zum fahren  


Gruß Kevin


----------



## brumbrum (10. Februar 2008)

Nen paar Bilder vom letzten und von diesem WE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (11. Februar 2008)

Basti


----------



## Koeni (11. Februar 2008)

> _*Fortsetzung von diesem Thema:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=36190
> Thomas
> *_



  , gibt's da n Grund dafür ??


----------



## Constantine' (11. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4470005#post4470005


----------



## zerg10 (11. Februar 2008)

Sie haben Kenny, äh unseren Thread getötet


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2008)

...wir sind wohl zu mächtig geworden...  

Naja, dann arbeiten wir hier halt weiter an der Erlangung der Weltherrschaft!  Mua-ha-haaaa *fiesgrins*


----------



## sms (11. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... dann arbeiten wir hier halt weiter an der Erlangung der Weltherrschaft!  Mua-ha-haaaa *fiesgrins*


sieht man dir schon an... :


----------



## butter.cb (12. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...wir sind wohl zu mächtig geworden...



*räusper* ihr quasselt einfach zu viel


----------



## zerg10 (12. Februar 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> *räusper* ihr quasselt einfach zu viel



Wir sind die heimlichen Herrscher des Stuttgart-Forums, also schweig


----------



## sms (12. Februar 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> *räusper* ihr quasselt einfach zu viel


Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2008)

Bin schon auf [Teil 3] gespannt  Vielleicht werden es ja auch 6 Teile, wie bei Star Wars   Wir werden noch berühmte Autoren


----------



## driver79 (12. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wir werden noch berühmte Autoren



versuch hier nicht um den heisen brei rumzureden...

WELTHERRSCHAFT!!!


----------



## sms (12. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ..., wie bei Star Wars ...


möge die Macht mit dir sein.


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2008)

dann muss jetzt halt gespamt werden, um wieder auf ne ordentliche Anzahl an Antworten zu kommen . Ich überleg mir mal was


----------



## sms (12. Februar 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> dann muss jetzt halt gespamt werden, um wieder auf ne ordentliche Anzahl an Antworten zu kommen . Ich überleg mir mal was


Dazu brauchen wir aber den Terrormike


----------



## driver79 (12. Februar 2008)

http://f1rstmovie.com/trailer.html


damit ihr mal nen bischen ablenkung habt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (12. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....wie bei Star Wars



wer issn hier nu eigentlich wem sein vadder


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> http://f1rstmovie.com/trailer.html
> 
> 
> damit ihr mal nen bischen ablenkung habt...



schon saugeil, aber andereseits isses halt doch irgendwie immer wieder das Gleiche...

hat jemand schon was gehört, ob freecaster wieder worldcups, bzw. WM überträgt ?
Weil dees hat mr scho guad gfalla


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2008)

ich hab was gebastelt


----------



## sms (12. Februar 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> wer issn hier nu eigentlich wem sein vadder


Papa Zerg  .......


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2008)

Tataaa

Ich hörte Terrormike 

Ich hoffe, dass aber morgen DSL geht und ich mal wieder was schauen kann.
Aber jetzt hab ich mal was anderes für Euch.

Hier in Wiesbaden haben einige was geiles angeleiert, find ich.
Un zwar läuft ca. Mitte Mai VIRTUOUS in einem Mainzer Kino. Das wird sicher 

Wer also Lust hat, kann sich das ja schonmal merken. Bis dahin kenne ich hoffentlich schon ein paar Strecken und man kann das ggf. verbinden. Falls wer Bock hat.

Ansonsten Euch noch ne schöne Zeit und Ich hasse Giant Fahrer


----------



## dirtmag (13. Februar 2008)

Oh mein Gott, Telefonterror-Mike ER ist wieder da  Und DSL hat er auch noch. Haben nach deinem Umzug extra den alten Thread geschlossen, hat ja scheinbar nicht geholfen   Nunja, dann leg dich mal ins Zeug und mach ein paar schöne Trails klar, wir haben ja schon angedroht, bei der nächsten Gelegenheit in dein hessisches Exil einzufallen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2008)

Ich kann Euch doch mit dieser unhaltbaren Situation nicht alleine lassen 

DSl ist doch noch nicht da  Aber der Brief ist unterwegs.
Bin am Samstag mit ein paar Leuten mal hier in der Gegend nen Dh checken und hoffe, dass es fein wird. Bericht folgt.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Papa Zerg  .......



Komm' auf die dunkle Seite der Macht mein Sohn !  

@T-Mike
Aha, kaum eine Woche weg schon must du uns fremdgehen.


----------



## Cyclon (14. Februar 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch doch mit dieser unhaltbaren Situation nicht alleine lassen
> 
> DSl ist doch noch nicht da  Aber der Brief ist unterwegs.
> Bin am Samstag mit ein paar Leuten mal hier in der Gegend nen Dh checken und hoffe, dass es fein wird. Bericht folgt.



T-Mike, Hallo! Schöne Grüße!
übst du auch schon fleißig an der Burg Frankenstein? backwoods kennt sich da m.E. gut aus - aber vielleicht erzähl ich dir hier auch grad nichts neues?


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2008)

Während Mike sich in hessischen Gefilden umschaut, gehen Der_KapiTain   und ich Samstag Eichhörnchen - oder sollte ich besser schreiben "Igel" - jagen  Treffpunkt 13.00 am altbekannten Parkplatz...

Cheerio

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (14. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Während Mike sich in hessischen Gefilden umschaut, gehen Der_KapiTain   und ich Samstag Eichhörnchen - oder sollte ich besser schreiben "Igel" - jagen  Treffpunkt 13.00 am altbekannten Parkplatz...
> 
> Cheerio
> 
> der D


hört sich gut an!


----------



## sms (14. Februar 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Komm' auf die dunkle Seite der Macht mein Sohn !


Ich bin schon so weit auf der dunklen Seite der Macht, du kannst mich zukünftig direkt IMPERATOR nennen.


----------



## brumbrum (14. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei, würde allerdings gerne mal wieder hopsen


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so weit auf der dunklen Seite der Macht, du kannst mich zukünftig direkt IMPERATOR nennen.


 
Stimmt, der war auch nur ein laufender Meter


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so weit auf der dunklen Seite der Macht, du kannst mich zukünftig direkt IMPERATOR nennen.



Wohl eher Lord Helmchen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Februar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Bin dabei, würde allerdings gerne mal wieder hopsen



Zeitlich wäre ja auch beides, also Igel- und Eichhörnchenjagen möglich.


----------



## sms (14. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Wohl eher Lord Helmchen.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Februar 2008)

Gibt es hier auch noch jemanden der Zeit u. Lust hätte am Sonntag durch das SMS-Wäldchen zu heizen ?

@SMS
Du siehst auf dem Bild aus wie der Casting-König von DSDS


----------



## dangerousD (15. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Zeitlich wäre ja auch beides, also Igel- und Eichhörnchenjagen möglich.


 
Dem stimme ich zu 


@zerg

Sonntag heize ich durch mein Wäldchen - muß mal wieder was für die Ausdauer tun. Geht dort am besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (15. Februar 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch noch jemanden der Zeit u. Lust hätte am Sonntag durch das SMS-Wäldchen zu heizen ?



wär evtl. dabei. wann willste denn starten?


----------



## zerg10 (15. Februar 2008)

Ca. 14:00 wenn's Wetter mitmacht...


----------



## brumbrum (15. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand nen 38-er DH-Kettenblatt über?? Wenn ja bitte mitbringen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. Februar 2008)

Also können wir nun festhalten:
Sa, 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz, Igel- und dann Eichhörnchenjagen  

Oder?


VG

Walde


----------



## Kevin.S (15. Februar 2008)

Ich werde auch kommen wen mein Arm wieder fitt ist bis morgen  



gruß Kevin


----------



## brumbrum (15. Februar 2008)

jap [email protected] = Kurbeln nicht vergessen 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Februar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> UphillChiller = Kurbeln nicht vergessen 1



Ja. 
(Muß sie noch vom Demo abmontieren. Bin die Woche über leider zu garnichts gekommen...)
Bis später dann.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Also können wir nun festhalten:
> Sa, 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz, Igel- und dann Eichhörnchenjagen
> 
> Oder?
> ...


 
Dabei


----------



## driver79 (16. Februar 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ca. 14:00 wenn's Wetter mitmacht...



ok. 
treffpunk an der haltestelle heumaden?!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Februar 2008)

So, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht heute.  Auch wenn es dann gegen später recht frisch geworden ist.

Ich bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich wieder vor Ort. Sonst noch jemand?

Schönen Abend noch.


VG

Walde


----------



## ricktick (16. Februar 2008)

waere morgen ein stuendchen oder zwei dabei. wann willst los?


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2008)

wo fahrt ihr denn, also in welchem stadtteil?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> waere morgen ein stuendchen oder zwei dabei. wann willst los?



Hi,

fein. Würde 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vorschlagen.


VG

Walde


----------



## ricktick (17. Februar 2008)

Speedfire schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr denn, also in welchem stadtteil?



wen meinste? es starten mehrere aktionen heute so wie es ausschaut. was machst du in stgt?


----------



## sms (17. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fein. Würde 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vorschlagen.
> 
> ...


Diesmal ohne mich...
werd' mich hier etwas umschauen


----------



## ricktick (17. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fein. Würde 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vorschlagen.
> 
> ...



wuerde aber nur bissl zu den igeln und vielleicht etwas frueher, da ich um 16:00 los muss zur arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (17. Februar 2008)

@ricktick: bin hier wegen meinem pflichtpraktikum und gestern stand schon eine Tour mit Forum-Usern auf dem Programm.
Bei dem Wetter wird heute selbstverständlich weitergeradelt, kenne mich jedoch nicht so gut aus.
Wo ist denn euer Treffpunkt?


----------



## ricktick (17. Februar 2008)

wird ziemlich dh lastig. hast du nen motorisierten fahrbaren untersatz? ist paar Kilometer weg.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> wuerde aber nur bissl zu den igeln und vielleicht etwas frueher, da ich um 16:00 los muss zur arbeit.



Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich hier früher wegkomme. Ich werde dann einfach bei den Igeln vorbeischauen.

Bis später.


VG

Walde


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Diesmal ohne mich...
> werd' mich hier etwas umschauen



Ok, viel Spaß und erfolgreiche Suche.


VG

Walde


----------



## ricktick (17. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich hier früher wegkomme. Ich werde dann einfach bei den Igeln vorbeischauen.
> 
> Bis später.
> 
> ...



ok, bis später


----------



## Marc B (17. Februar 2008)

Aso, dann war das ein Missverständnis. Viel spass denne.


----------



## ricktick (17. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich hier früher wegkomme. Ich werde dann einfach bei den Igeln vorbeischauen.
> 
> Bis später.
> 
> ...



Sorry schaffs doch nimmer, kam was dazwischen.


----------



## sms (17. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Ok, viel Spaß und erfolgreiche Suche.
> ....




Der Weltraum,...


unendliche Wälder am Ende der B29.







Lordhelmchen





und sein treuer Begleiter Chefingenieur Scott



auf der Suche nach dem endlosen Feierabendtrail.


Zunächst die Frage:

Wie werden Trails gefunden? 


Richtig von unten. 


Also ab in den Wald und nach Spuren wilder Mountainbikefahrerrei 
ausschau halten.

Da vorne links gehts schon hoch.....


zu steil und zu wurzelig zum Pedalieren, 
aber zum runterfahren ideal.

Also erstmal hochschieben das Ding.
Der Weg führt vorbei an engen Kehren und gestreckten schmalen Geraden, 





und siehe da, ein Bauwerk.

War das die Raketenabschussrampe der Ausserirdischen aus Stargate?
Leider alles sehr verwittert, aber eins steht fest: Ich bin hier nicht allein!

Oben angekommen schiessen mir Erinnerungen an längst verflossene Tage durch den Kopf:










Gleich die Frage: Wo bin ich hier eigentlich?




Alles klar.... passt  

Da noch ein Schild:



geht es hier zur Downhill-Strecke?  

Jetzt wird mir einiges klar,
es gab hier mal Römer.

Und wer Römer kennt, der weis, dass die im Wald immer hintereinander gelaufen sind....
Kein Wunder dass die Brücken hier so schmal sind.





.
.
.

To be continued


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2008)

@sms

Sieht doch vielversprechend aus! Du wirst bestimmt auch mal ein guter Papa, immer auf Augenhöhe mit den Kids  und ein toller Geschichtenerzähler  

Wenn Du da drüben mal eine Runde zusammen hast, die eine 2 oder 3h Tour ermöglicht, sag' Bescheid - kennst ja die Vorgabe hier aus dem Schönbuch   Dann würde ich sogar mal mit dem kleinen roten vorbei kommen!

Cheerio

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (17. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... Dann würde ich sogar mal mit dem kleinen roten vorbei kommen!
> ..


2min 57sec für dein zahnpastafarbenes hab' ich schonmal.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> 2min 57sec für dein zahnpastafarbenes hab' ich schonmal.


 

Besser als nix


----------



## Koeni (19. Februar 2008)

Ich war heute mim Jakob auf der Igelstrecke. Echt geiles Teil Dickes Lob an die Bastler


----------



## Koeni (20. Februar 2008)

So, und heute war ich nochmal im Wald. Ihr wisst ja, Arbeit is schei$e, Freibier für Alle und so weiter  

Danke an den verletzten Andy Schwarzkopf, der für mich Fotograf war. Eine Seltenheit, mich mal als Fahrer zu sehn.
Wo das war hab ich vergessen , Ihr wisst es ja sowieso.

F11 macht bessere Sicht:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2008)

Schönes Bild.

Will auch wieder zu den Eichhörnchen 
Die Strecke am WE war auch ganz gut aber leider machen Baumfällarbeiten das biken im Moment echt schwer dort.
Aber die Highspeedstrecke war echt genial. Ist nix wildes aber macht unheimlich Laune.
Eine Art "Speedjump" gibt es auch. Nur gefährlicher!! Man sollte wissen was man tut


----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2008)

@koni

Gelungenes BILD! Die Perspektive macht's... ein bißchen viel Erde vielleicht, aber ansonsten echt gut, der Kollege Schwarzkopf. Naja, der Fahrer ist auch ganz OK  

@steppi

Lebst ja doch noch! Hatte Dich fast schon aufgegeben  

Brauchst Dich nicht zu ärgern, hier im Wald sieht es auch vielerorts schlimm aus. Scheinbar haben Biber die Bäume gefällt und damit sämtliche Singletrails blockiert, und Mountainbiker mit Ketten an ihren breiten Rädern haben den ganzen Boden drumherum aufgewühlt. Wenn ich dieses Pack erwische!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (20. Februar 2008)

Ja, der Andy hat's schon drauf. Danke für das Lob. Werd ich weiterleiten


----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir gleich Schnappschuss Du Sack  . Das hören Fotografen garnicht gerne. Da könntst auch gleich schreiben : " Für n Versager nicht schlecht " .
> 
> Schnappschüsse sind sie Sachen, die Ihr hier alle immer anschleppt (ausgenommen dirtmag)


 

*hüstel* wer schreibt denn hier was von einem Schnappschuß? *hüstel*


----------



## zerg10 (21. Februar 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> So, und heute war ich nochmal im Wald. Ihr wisst ja, Arbeit is schei$e, Freibier für Alle und so weiter
> 
> Danke an den verletzten Andy Schwarzkopf, der für mich Fotograf war. Eine Seltenheit, mich mal als Fahrer zu sehn.
> Wo das war hab ich vergessen , Ihr wisst es ja sowieso.
> ...



Schönes Bild von 'nem jungen Hüpfer. Sorry, das musste einfach sein 

Yo, im Moment werden die Wälder wohl fit für den Frühling gemacht, gibt gerade jede Menge "Bauholz"...


----------



## Koeni (21. Februar 2008)

Wie Schnappschuss? Keine Ahnung, wer hier von nem Schnappschuss spricht


----------



## Koeni (21. Februar 2008)

Gruezi,
ich brauch für's Morewood neue Dämpferbuchsen. Sag mir mal bitte jemand, wo ich die holen soll...

Danke


----------



## driver79 (21. Februar 2008)

hier z.b.: http://bike-components.de/catalog/D%E4mpfer/Kleinteile/Einbaubuchsenset+Manitou+8mm


----------



## carmin (21. Februar 2008)

War da ein stationärer Blitz im Einsatz, oder habt Ihr solches Glück (oder auch Geschick) mit der Sonne gehabt?  Gefällt mir wirklich gut!  Fügt sich so natürlich in die Umgebung ein...


----------



## sms (21. Februar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> War da ein stationärer Blitz im Einsatz,...


Frag lieber, *wieviele* stationäre Blitze da im Einsatz waren...


----------



## Koeni (21. Februar 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> War da ein stationärer Blitz im Einsatz, oder habt Ihr solches Glück (oder auch Geschick) mit der Sonne gehabt?  Gefällt mir wirklich gut!  Fügt sich so natürlich in die Umgebung ein...



Da waren 3 Blitze im Einsatz


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

wie sieht's am WE mit Eichhörnchen- und Igeljagen aus?


VG

Walde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wie sieht's am WE mit Eichhörnchen- und Igeljagen aus?
> 
> ...


 
Igeljagd (und vielleicht mehr) steht am Samstag an... wohl schon ab elf, da der Nachmittag zeitlich limitiert ist.

Cheerio

der D


----------



## ringle79 (22. Februar 2008)

ziemlich sicher am Sonntag ab 13.00 Uhr bei den Hörnchen...


----------



## brumbrum (22. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wie sieht's am WE mit Eichhörnchen- und Igeljagen aus?
> 
> ...




Samstag 13:00 Uhr am Parkplatz ??
Hab Deine Handschuhe und evtl. nen Trikot was Dir gefallen könnte -- ich bringe es mit.
Greetz


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Februar 2008)

ringle79 schrieb:


> ziemlich sicher am Sonntag ab 13.00 Uhr bei den Hörnchen...



Dabei. 

Und hoffentlich machst Du / macht Ihr nicht wieder so schnell 'nen "Abflug".  


VG

Walde


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Februar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Samstag 13:00 Uhr am Parkplatz ??
> Hab Deine Handschuhe und evtl. nen Trikot was Dir gefallen könnte -- ich bringe es mit.
> Greetz



Sa, 13:00 Uhr, Parkplatz => Passt. Bin da.
Wo willst Du dann fahren? Falls (auch) Igel: Bin am überlegen, ob ich statt den Highrollern mal die Swampthing aufziehen soll.

Handschuhe => Klasse.

Trikot => Bin ja mal gespannt.




VG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Februar 2008)

Evtl. kann sich von Euch ja jemand dran erfreuen.
Ich finde es nur Schade, dass in Bmais nicht so recht viel Einsatz herrscht wie in Wibe.

Ansonsten, allen ein Bikereiches WE.


----------



## sms (22. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> ...macht Ihr nicht wieder so schnell 'nen "Abflug".
> 
> 
> VG
> ...


sagt der, der nach der halben Strecke schon schlapp macht


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> sagt der, der nach der halben Strecke schon schlapp macht



Nana, nach der halben Strecke... Für etwas mehr reicht's ja noch. 
Aber es wird besser (hoffe ich doch).


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Nana, nach der halben Strecke... Für etwas mehr reicht's ja noch.
> Aber es wird besser (hoffe ich doch).


 
Dann üben wir das eben morgen   Bin erstmal bei den Igeln, komme aber dann mal rüber zum Eichhörnchen jagen... freu' mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (23. Februar 2008)

Gibts am Montag noch weitere Resturlauber? Allein hab ich koin Bock!
Kai


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dann üben wir das eben morgen   Bin erstmal bei den Igeln, komme aber dann mal rüber zum Eichhörnchen jagen... freu' mich schon!



Üben => gerne!

Werde aber voraussichtlich auch erstmal bei den Igeln vorbeischauen und dort runterbremsen.


----------



## sms (23. Februar 2008)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich euch heute auch nerven werden?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich euch heute auch nerven werden?



Hatte das ja schon befürchtet...

Ne, natürlich schön, dass Du auch dabei bist.
Gehst Du dann gleich bei den Eichhörnchen rollen?


----------



## Koeni (23. Februar 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Gibts am Montag noch weitere Resturlauber? Allein hab ich koin Bock!
> Kai



HIER ! Ich hab nur kaputte Buchsen. N Tag kann ich denen aber vielleicht noch zumuten...


----------



## sms (23. Februar 2008)

Was jetzt alle brennend interressiert:

Alles gesund Basti?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Was jetzt alle brennend interressiert:
> 
> Alles gesund Basti?


 
"AUS DEM WEG, ICH KRIEG' EIN BABY!!!" 

Mit dem Spruch (Schrei) geht er wohl in die Geschichte des Abfahrtsradsports ein


----------



## Kevin.S (23. Februar 2008)

Hi, ist morgen noch jemand Eichhörnchen jagen ?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Kevin.S (24. Februar 2008)

Servus ich bin ab 11 uhr bei den Eichhörnchen


gruß kevin


----------



## brumbrum (25. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> "AUS DEM WEG, ICH KRIEG' EIN BABY!!!"
> 
> Mit dem Spruch (Schrei) geht er wohl in die Geschichte des Abfahrtsradsports ein



Immer mit der Ruhe, des dauert noch nen bissle


----------



## ricktick (25. Februar 2008)

So lang dann irgendwie doch wieder nich, ganz falsch war der Alarm also nicht.
Heut morgen 9:19 wars soweit, Ann-Kathrin heisst die kleine, Mutter und Kind sind wohl auf.


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2008)

Juhuu, herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (25. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> So lang dann irgendwie doch wieder nich, ganz falsch war der Alarm also nicht.
> Heut morgen 9:19 wars soweit, Ann-Kathrin heisst die kleine, Mutter und Kind sind wohl auf.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2008)

Und da heisst es immer Bike sei schlecht für die Potenz .....
 

TIPTOP BAsti


----------



## Kailinger (25. Februar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute Basti! Gut gemacht!

@Koni: hab ich heut mittag vergessen: Ich hätt nächsten Montag nochmal frei...


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute Basti! Gut gemacht!
> 
> @Koni: hab ich heut mittag vergessen: Ich hätt nächsten Montag nochmal frei...


verdammt ich nicht, .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (25. Februar 2008)

@ricktick Fein gemacht, alles Gute und herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## driver79 (25. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> So lang dann irgendwie doch wieder nich, ganz falsch war der Alarm also nicht.
> Heut morgen 9:19 wars soweit, Ann-Kathrin heisst die kleine, Mutter und Kind sind wohl auf.



herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## zerg10 (26. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> So lang dann irgendwie doch wieder nich, ganz falsch war der Alarm also nicht.
> Heut morgen 9:19 wars soweit, Ann-Kathrin heisst die kleine, Mutter und Kind sind wohl auf.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Ab jetzt fährst du dann wohl DH mit dem Kinderanhänger...


----------



## dangerousD (26. Februar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute, Basti!


----------



## brumbrum (26. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> So lang dann irgendwie doch wieder nich, ganz falsch war der Alarm also nicht.
> Heut morgen 9:19 wars soweit, Ann-Kathrin heisst die kleine, Mutter und Kind sind wohl auf.




Hehe   Herzlichen Glückwunsch Papa und Mama.


----------



## Koeni (26. Februar 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute Basti! Gut gemacht!
> 
> @Koni: hab ich heut mittag vergessen: Ich hätt nächsten Montag nochmal frei...



Ja, dann wissen wir ja, was da zu tun ist


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2008)

@Basti

Auch aus Wiesbaden alles gute.


----------



## sms (29. Februar 2008)

Sodele,
habe kein Bock mich am WE vom Berg wehen zu lassen, jage desshalb garnichts....

Auch ja, melde mich für KW 10 mal komplett ab...


----------



## Floater (2. März 2008)

...dauerte ne weile, das mit dem neuen fred zu merken...
hier nochmal ganz offiziell (und für alle, deren email ich nicht/ nur veraltet hatte und natürlich auch alle bislang unbekannten):


Liebe Freunde des Radsports, liebe Freunde ohne Radsport, 
anlässlich meines Einstands in der Radstation und der anbrechenden Saison erlauben wir uns, Euch am 15.03.2008 in die Radstation einzuladen. Aus diesem Anlass haben wir auch Hersteller zu einer kleinen Hausmesse gebeten. Fest zugesagt haben bisher Bionicon und die Firma Großglockner, die ihr neues Rucksack- Protektorensystem vorstellen wird. Als besonderes Schmankerl könnte es auch sein, dass die Firma Bionicon eines ihrer neuen Projekte exklusiv der Öffentlichkeit vorstellt...

Beginn ist gegen 10:00, Ende nach Lust und Laune am früheren oder späteren Nachmittag (es gibt bei Interesse auch noch die Möglichkeit, eine Tour mit einem Testrad von uns oder von Bionicon zu drehen). Auch für Euer leibliches Wohl wird mit diversen Kalt- und Heißgetränken sowie kleinen Snacks bestens gesorgt sein!

Euer zahlreiches Kommen freut uns jetzt schon wie Sau!!!

Gruß

Jörg


Gerade bei allen, die ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen habe würde es mich sehr freuen euch wiederzusehen! Eine Anfahrtsskizze findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage www.fahrradstation-lindau.de .

Cheers

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. März 2008)

Floater schrieb:


> ...die Firma Großglockner, die ihr neues Rucksack- Protektorensystem vorstellen wird. ..


sind das die : http://www.grossglockner-protector.com   ???
alles ziemlich leer??


----------



## Floater (3. März 2008)

...ja, gibt es ja auch erst ab ca. ende märz...


----------



## Koeni (3. März 2008)

Ich würde schon gern kommen. Bodensee find ich sowieso so scheeeee  .

Aber ich bin so arm. Wer will denn da noch hin und packt mich ein?


----------



## dangerousD (3. März 2008)

@koni

Würde auch gern hin, komme da aber erst aus Champery zurück - als wahrscheinlich armer, aber glücklicher Boarder 

@floater

Die Absage hattest Du ja vorher schon ...


----------



## Koeni (3. März 2008)

Mir is langweilig. Ich muss bissle spamen.

Erinnert Ihr Euch :


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2008)

was´n krasser typ
Und wie der des abfängt. Schätz ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (5. März 2008)

pfffff, wer kommt am we biken ??


----------



## Kevin.S (5. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> pfffff, wer kommt am we biken ??


HI, ich bin am samstag mit dem jens am kk . Am Sonntag soll des wetter ja net so gut werden .

Kevin.


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2008)

Gruezi,
ich hab für's Morewood ne neue Buchse bestellt. Da das aber n Sondermaß ist, muss die noch abgedreht werden von 60mm auf 53mm. Könnte das von Euch jemand auf der Arbeit machen? Oder noch besser: Machen lassen ? 

wär cool


----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2008)

@koni

 Kann Dir leider nicht helfen... evtl. der Kai?

@brumbrum

Biken def. nicht, bin in Champéry - zum Boarden  Und zwar eine ganze Woche! Doppel


----------



## brumbrum (6. März 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Gruezi,
> ich hab für's Morewood ne neue Buchse bestellt. Da das aber n Sondermaß ist, muss die noch abgedreht werden von 60mm auf 53mm. Könnte das von Euch jemand auf der Arbeit machen? Oder noch besser: Machen lassen ?
> 
> wär cool



Beim Kaiser in Schorndorf nach dem Roman fragen, der kann das.


----------



## sms (11. März 2008)

Halloooooo,

aufwachen aus dem Winterschlaf...

Is' jemand an Ostern zufällig mit dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## brumbrum (13. März 2008)

jap


----------



## sms (13. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> jap


Ist diesen Samstag ab 12 Uhr schon Ostern?


----------



## Flameboy (13. März 2008)

nein ostern ist erst in einer Woche


----------



## brumbrum (14. März 2008)

Hab nur am Samstag Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin.S (14. März 2008)

Samstags ist gutes wetter in wilbad ?  


???


----------



## JoxX (14. März 2008)

Wildbad macht doch erst am 21.3 auf?!!!? soviel ich weiß...

PS: Ich bin jetzt neu hier^^  vllt. kennt mich noch uphill chiller oder sms... ich bin der kleene mit dem hässlichen Kona


----------



## Kevin.S (14. März 2008)

HI, Wildbad hatt immer offen man muss nur immer 2 euro pro fahrt zahlen und man kann nur mit der Bergbahn fahren,also nur DH


Gruß kevin


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. März 2008)

Kevin.S schrieb:


> HI, Wildbad hatt immer offen man muss nur immer 2 euro pro fahrt zahlen und man kann nur mit der Bergbahn fahren,also nur DH
> 
> 
> Gruß kevin



Fahr mal hin und berichte dann wie Dir der DH nach den erfolgten Umbauten gefällt. 
Ich habe am WE leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. März 2008)

JoxX schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin jetzt neu hier^^  vllt. kennt mich noch uphill chiller oder sms... ich bin der kleene mit dem hässlichen Kona



Kleiner mit hässlichem Kona...  Mhhh, da gab es / gibt es  einige. 
Wenn ich Dich sehe, erkenne ich Dich aber bestimmt wieder.


----------



## sms (14. März 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Kleiner mit hässlichem Kona...  Mhhh, da gab es / gibt es  einige.
> ...


Hey, pass auf du!


----------



## brumbrum (14. März 2008)

Wassn nu am Samstag wer macht was??
Wilbad -- nicht dieses WE!
Evtl. nach Schwäbisch Hall oder zum Mike ??


----------



## sms (14. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> ..
> Evtl. nach Schwäbisch Hall oder zum Mike ??


mir egal, aber ich bin dabei


----------



## brumbrum (14. März 2008)

Heubach ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. März 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Kleiner mit hässlichem Kona...  Mhhh, da gab es / gibt es  einige.
> Wenn ich Dich sehe, erkenne ich Dich aber bestimmt wieder.



Komisch, das war auch mein erster Gedanke  

.......immer auf die Kleinen.....  

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2008)

@Brumbrum
Sorry hab das gestern zu spät gesehen.
War heute an der Burg. MAcht Laune dort. Die haben dort Monstersprünge.
Wem also der Speedjump zu klein oder nicht schräg genug ist, hier findet Ihr das richtige.


----------



## Kevin.S (15. März 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Brumbrum
> Sorry hab das gestern zu spät gesehen.
> War heute an der Burg. MAcht Laune dort. Die haben dort Monstersprünge.
> Wem also der Speedjump zu klein oder nicht schräg genug ist, hier findet Ihr das richtige.



OHHHH..... 


Höhrt sich gut an ^^


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. März 2008)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Liest sich gut. Ob's dann auch über die "Monstersprünge" geht wird man dann sehen. 

@all: Werde morgen nun doch Zeit für's radeln haben. Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich dann von den Eichhörnchen jagen lassen soll. Jemand von Euch dann auch vor Ort?


VG

Walde


----------



## JoxX (15. März 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Kleiner mit hässlichem Kona...  Mhhh, da gab es / gibt es  einige.
> Wenn ich Dich sehe, erkenne ich Dich aber bestimmt wieder.



Ich war mit meinem Vater da... is aber schon etwas länger her... 
Aber jetzt hab ich ein Specialized Big Hit 3  

Aber ich denk das ich auch an Ostern unterwegs bin


----------



## JoxX (15. März 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> @all: Werde morgen nun doch Zeit für's radeln haben. Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich dann von den Eichhörnchen jagen lassen soll. Jemand von Euch dann auch vor Ort?
> 
> 
> VG
> ...



ich denk das ich auch da sein werde... ich blick zwar net ganz durch eure "geheim" namen durch, aber ich denk ich weiß was du meinst  
Ich versuch noch 2 Kumpels zu mobilisieren... *wann wirst du dort sein?* _Ich denk mal ich bin so um 11, bis ca. 3 da!!!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. März 2008)

JoxX schrieb:


> ich denk das ich auch da sein werde... ich blick zwar net ganz durch eure "geheim" namen durch, aber ich denk ich weiß was du meinst
> Ich versuch noch 2 Kumpels zu mobilisieren... *wann wirst du dort sein?* _Ich denk mal ich bin so um 11, bis ca. 3 da!!!_



Glückwunsch zum Big Hit!
11 werde ich sicherlich nicht schaffen. So gegen 12 sollte ich aber da sein. Bis nachher.


VG

Walde


----------



## sms (16. März 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Big Hit!
> 11 werde ich sicherlich nicht schaffen. So gegen 12 sollte ich aber da sein. Bis nachher.
> 
> 
> ...


wenn ich mich nachher noch dran errinnern kann, komme ich vielleicht auch ...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. März 2008)

sms schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nachher noch dran errinnern kann, komme ich vielleicht auch ...



Ach das schaffst Du schon! Tschaka!


----------



## JoxX (16. März 2008)

Ich denk mal ich fahr dann auch erst um 11 los, wenn vorher keiner Zeit hat. 
Bis denne !


----------



## Mischi_Biker (16. März 2008)

Hi,
bin der Harttailer von heute in Eichhörnchen,
ich weiß nicht ob das in den Thread gehört aber egal und zwar
geht ihr auch unter der Woche EIchhörnchen oder könnt ihr da nicht


----------



## sms (16. März 2008)

nix für ungut,

dieses "könnt ihr da nicht" nennte man auch arbeiten.  
...-> ausser beim koeni


----------



## Mischi_Biker (17. März 2008)

ok ok 
hätt ich mir eigentlich auch denken können


----------



## JoxX (17. März 2008)

Hat morgen jemand gegen Nachmittag Zeit??? Ich denk das ich hoch geh!
Ich denk mal so das ich gegen 3 oben bin!


----------



## Mischi_Biker (18. März 2008)

jap ich komm auch mit Eichhörnchen jagen


----------



## sms (18. März 2008)

Dunkel_kalt_und _hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. März 2008)

sms schrieb:


> 2min 57sec für dein zahnpastafarbenes hab' ich schonmal.


nun hab ich auch 2,53 km trail am stück, nicht geschnitten.


----------



## dangerousD (19. März 2008)

sms schrieb:


> nun hab ich auch 2,53 km trail am stück, nicht geschnitten.


 

Ist doch schon mal ein Anfang  

Bin über Ostern in der alten Heimat und zeige dem Zahnpasta-Gerät mal den Harz. Wetter soll zwar bescheiden werden, aber wie sagt ein altes Sprichwort: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - nur die falschen Reifen  Werde also mal wieder die Wetscreams ausführen auf feuchtem, beschneitem, mit Wurzeln durchsetztem Waldboden...


----------



## JoxX (20. März 2008)

Leider war ich am Dienstag oben :'( Und jetzt is Biken erst mal wieder gelaufen, Speiche um 25° abgeknickt, die im Arm  Werd also länger nicht mehr am Start sein  
Noch ne Frage, hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich neue Tauchrohre herbekomm? Die sind verbogen


----------



## sms (20. März 2008)

JoxX schrieb:


> Leider war ich am Dienstag oben :'( Und jetzt is Biken erst mal wieder gelaufen, Speiche um 25° abgeknickt, die im Arm  Werd also länger nicht mehr am Start sein  .


Autsch, gute besserung.

---> Nie auf den gestreckten Arm fallen, den Arm immer anwinkeln.


----------



## JoxX (20. März 2008)

Naja, mein arm macht mir nicht so sorgen, eher mein Bike, ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das alles wieder richten lassen soll... weil ich hab grad kaum noch Geld, und über Garantie gehts bestimmt kaum!!!!









krumm oder?


----------



## dangerousD (20. März 2008)

@JoxX

Autsch! Gute Besserung... bis der Arm wieder fit ist, hast Du evtl. auch wieder Geld für die Gabel. Die ist definitiv hinüber. Kannst ja mal bei Cosmic Sports anfragen - die reparieren Dir das gute Stück. Innenleben und Casting dürften ja noch fit sein, die Rohre an sich sind nicht sooo teuer. Trotzdem ärgerlich.

@sms

Wann hast Du denn mal eine komplette Runde zusammen? Bin schon ganz heiß


----------



## sms (20. März 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Wann hast Du denn mal eine komplette Runde zusammen? Bin schon ganz heiß


    WENN DIESES WETTER NICHT SO VERDAMMT SCHEIBE WÄRE, WÄRE DIE RUNDE SCHON KOMPLETT .... aber so,... ich könnte kotzen :kotz: 

Entweder es schneit oder es regnet....


----------



## dangerousD (20. März 2008)

sms schrieb:


> WENN DIESES WETTER NICHT SO VERDAMMT SCHEIBE WÄRE, WÄRE DIE RUNDE SCHON KOMPLETT .... aber so,... ich könnte kotzen :kotz:
> 
> Entweder es schneit oder es regnet....


 
Immer locker durch die Hose atmen, Großer   Wollte dieses WE eigentlich auch mein Ion im Harz ausführen - statt dessen nehme ich wohl eher mein Board mit!   Wobei - nach einer Woche Champery kann mich der Harz nicht mehr wirklich reizen. PDS ist auch im Winter sehr empfehlenswert - geniale Funparks (Chatel  ), und das Boarder-Paradies schlechthin mit vielen Tiefschnee-Gebieten zum Freireiten... echt genial.

Naja, werde mich dann wohl mit dem Helius durch den Schnee wühlen...

So long

der D


----------



## sms (20. März 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ..
> Naja, werde mich dann wohl mit dem Helius durch den Schnee wühlen...
> 
> ..


So, zurück aus dem Keller.

's' Stinky ist jetzt wieder zusammengeschraubt.
Morgen werd' ich damit durch den Schnee, Schlamm oder was auch immer wühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Evtl. nach Schwäbisch Hall oder zum Mike ??


Hey, aus SHA komm ich her, aber dass man dort aus (bike-) touristischen Motiven hinfährt, das find ich kurios.



JoxX schrieb:


> Naja, mein arm macht mir nicht so sorgen, eher mein Bike


Da spricht ein waschechter Biker


----------



## sms (23. März 2008)

*S'C'H'E'I'S'S W'E'T'T'E'R*


----------



## brumbrum (25. März 2008)

Gestern war's wunderbar


----------



## Kailinger (25. März 2008)

Das seh ich doch auch so


----------



## sms (25. März 2008)

@Kevin.S


----------



## Kevin.S (25. März 2008)

Aaaah Vielen Dank......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (26. März 2008)

Uuuuppsss, von mir auch happy birthday.


----------



## sms (26. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Gestern war's wunderbar


Sollen wir mal Freitag Nachmittag einplanen?


----------



## Backwoods (26. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich gibts auch noch 
der kellerrohbau steht mittlerweile 

wir werden am freitag mal wieder ins hessenland starten!

hat jemand die aktuelle tel. nr. und adresse vom mike?
ich werde wie immer ein bike mitnehmen 
eventuell klappts ja mit einem treffen - entweder im taunus oder an der burg F 

vielleicht liest der steppi hier ja auch fleisig mit.


----------



## sms (26. März 2008)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mich gibts auch noch
> der kellerrohbau steht mittlerweile
> ...


Hey, du hast pm....

Cool, der Partykeller ist schon fertig  

Hast dir mit dem Erdaushub ne richtig schöne Line in den Garten gebaut?


----------



## brumbrum (27. März 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Sollen wir mal Freitag Nachmittag einplanen?



Wenn, dann geht's erst Freitag Abend.


----------



## brumbrum (28. März 2008)

Leute was geht am WE ?? Wo geht's hin zum fahren ??


----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2008)

@brumbrum

Bei mir maximal ein Ründchen im Schönbuch - bin anderweitig verplant!


----------



## sms (28. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Leute was geht am WE ?? Wo geht's hin zum fahren ??


Bin für alles offen.


----------



## brumbrum (28. März 2008)

hmm, hab net so den Plan, evtl mal wieder nen bissle springen ??


----------



## sms (28. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> hmm, hab net so den Plan, evtl mal wieder nen bissle springen ??


So siehts aus...

Ich bau mir jetzt noch mein Mittagessen, dann pack ich meine (demo) 8 Sachen ins Auto und ab zu den Eichhörnchen....

Nochwer bei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. März 2008)

sms schrieb:


> So siehts aus...
> 
> Ich bau mir jetzt noch mein Mittagessen, dann pack ich meine (demo) 8 Sachen ins Auto und ab zu den Eichhörnchen....
> 
> Nochwer bei?



Gerne, aber erst ab morgen mittag/nachmittag.

Und am So dann wohl nach Bad Wildbad, um dort mal die Änderungen auf dem DH anzuschauen.


----------



## sms (28. März 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Gerne, aber erst ab morgen mittag/nachmittag.
> 
> Und am So dann wohl nach Bad Wildbad, um dort mal die Änderungen auf dem DH anzuschauen.


So machen wirs  !!!

@ brumbrum, biste dabei?


----------



## Backwoods (29. März 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Leute was geht am WE ?? Wo geht's hin zum fahren ??



ich treff mich mit dem mike  
leider hat's vorhin ziemlich stark geschifft.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2008)

schee wars wieder
Aber das nächstemal brauchen wir unbedingt einen Bus.

Lustig war, dass die Teestube einen Ausflug zur Burg gemacht hat. Habe die Butter-cb getroffen. Leider hatten die nen Bus und somit waren sie recht schnell aus den Augen.


Hoffe Ihr hattet auch alle Spaß


----------



## Backwoods (30. März 2008)

Jo, war nett mal wieder mit dem Mike zu biken   (auch wenn ich wegen Hausbau noch Sprungverbot hab ) man kann an der burg (trotzdem) viel spass haben.

@chris: die welt ist klein, plötzlich kam dein 2-Stage durch den wald gerollt ich hätte das mädel ja nicht erkannt, aber der mike.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir waren heute in Rommelshausen. war kräftig windig. Ich hab irgenwie ne Landung vermasselt und mit dem Kinn gebremst (ein Face Plant halt) . Das nächste mal wird wohl der Fullface mitgenommen. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## sms (30. März 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir waren heute in Rommelshausen. war kräftig windig. Ich hab irgenwie ne Landung vermasselt und mit dem Kinn gebremst (ein Face Plant halt) . Das nächste mal wird wohl der Fullface mitgenommen.
> 
> Greetz ra.


Mensch Holk, du hast vorher schon ******** ausgesehen und jetzt sowas.... musste nicht machen, ist einfach viel zu gefährlich. 

--> Gute Besserung


----------



## driver79 (30. März 2008)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Jo, war nett mal wieder mit dem Mike zu biken   (auch wenn ich wegen Hausbau noch Sprungverbot hab ) man kann an der burg (trotzdem) viel spass haben.
> 
> @chris: die welt ist klein, plötzlich kam dein 2-Stage durch den wald gerollt ich hätte das mädel ja nicht erkannt, aber der mike.



ja, da haste recht, die welt is kein. aber bist du dir sicher, dass es mein 2stage war 


@ ra

auch von mir gute besserung!


----------



## butter.cb (30. März 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> aber bist du dir sicher, dass es mein 2stage war



hihi, ich hab dem mike gleich widersprochen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht auf anhieb erkannt habe.

@mike: nächstesmal darfst ner alten frau gern auf die sprünge helfen und den helm abnehmen und sagen: steppi, - angenehm  

jaaa dort oben ists halt schön  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> hihi, ich hab dem mike gleich widersprochen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht auf anhieb erkannt habe.
> 
> @mike: nächstesmal darfst ner alten frau gern auf die sprünge helfen und den helm abnehmen und sagen: steppi, - angenehm
> 
> jaaa dort oben ists halt schön  .



Hatte ich doch dann auch 
Könnt ja mal Bescheid geben wenn ihr wieder einmal dort seid.

Du und DEIN 2stage


----------



## butter.cb (30. März 2008)

wird gemacht 
wir hatten leider absolut kein platz mehr im shuttle, sonst hättet ihr gerne mitfahren können. aber wenn wir uns das nächstemal absprechen können wir auch nen grösseren bus mieten.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2008)

@Steppi
Erstmal sorry, Urlaub ohne Händi-Ladegerät macht zwar Spaß, aber irgendwie haben wir euch dadurch verpasst. Wird nachgeholt...

@Rest
Sollte es nächsten Samstag halbwegs gutes Wetter geben würde ich mir mal wieder Wildbad anschauen wollen. Evtl. nehme ich noch jemanden aus meiner Nachwuchs-Fördertruppe mit, also nicht gleich das ganz heftige Programm..


----------



## Backwoods (4. April 2008)

off topic:

hat jemand zeit und bock morgen eine runde boarden zu gehen?
ich würd' ans fellhorn fahren  

dachbox ist nicht vorhanden, es passen also max. 2 + ich ins auto und das material. ich würd auch skifahren, muss dann aber erst meine bindung reparieren lassen oder was ausleihen (alles vor ort)

ps es hat schön geschneit und morgen soll das wetter noch halbwegs passabel sein - immerhin sonnige abschnitte.

bei schlechtem wetter hat's den besten schnee  

also auf geht's


----------



## Kevin.S (4. April 2008)

Hi, bin warscheinlich morgen kurven fahren , noch jemand lust?


Gruß Kevin


----------



## driver79 (4. April 2008)

ich bin morgen in todtnau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> ich bin morgen in todtnau



Was geht bei Dir denn?
Wildride fahren oder Dh? ich seh schon, ein neues Bike ist wahrscheinlich schon auf den Seeweg

ich hätte wetten können, dass in Todtnau noch Schnee liegt

Viel Spaß


----------



## driver79 (4. April 2008)

wer sagt denn dass ich da radfahr?!?


----------



## sms (4. April 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @....s nächsten Samstag halbwegs gutes Wetter geben würde ich mir mal wieder Wildbad anschauen wollen.....


Scheiss auf Gutes Wetter,

bin morgen ab 10 Uhr mit Walde da.


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Scheiss auf Gutes Wetter,
> 
> bin morgen ab 10 Uhr mit Walde da.



Und wie war's ? Kalt wäre okay, nass wäre so garade noch okay, aber kalt und nass war nimmer okay...


----------



## sms (7. April 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und wie war's ? Kalt wäre okay, nass wäre so garade noch okay, aber kalt und nass war nimmer okay...


Es war eine relative hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit und ich hatte lange hosen an.

Gelehrt habe ich, dass Magnesium-pedale nicht für steinkontakt geeignet sind  

Sonst alles ok


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. April 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und wie war's ? Kalt wäre okay, nass wäre so garade noch okay, aber kalt und nass war nimmer okay...



Es war weder kalt noch nass, sondern etwas frisch und feucht. 

Ging gut zu fahren und hat nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit auch wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2008)

@driver:

Und was hast Du nun in Todtnau getrieben?! Streckenbau?  

@SMS und Uphill-Chiller:

Wie sieht Wildbad aus? Wurde an der Strecke gebaut? Muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich lange nicht da war... ca. 3 Jahre jetzt nicht mehr dort gefahren, lediglich die Rennen angeschaut. Hätte aber schon mal wieder Bock...


----------



## sms (8. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wurde an der Strecke gebaut?


Ja


dangerousD schrieb:


> Muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich lange nicht da war... *ca. 3 Jahre* jetzt nicht mehr dort gefahren, lediglich die Rennen angeschaut. Hätte aber schon mal wieder Bock...





dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> ....
> 
> Wie sieht Wildbad aus?


...
Anders und steinig


----------



## driver79 (8. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @driver:
> 
> Und was hast Du nun in Todtnau getrieben?! Streckenbau?



ne ne, war nen bischen rodeln...


----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2008)

@sms

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht 

@driver

Erst zieht er aus, dann lernt er kochen, jetzt rodelt er... was soll nur aus Dir werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (10. April 2008)

Bääm


----------



## driver79 (10. April 2008)

schönes radl


----------



## zerg10 (10. April 2008)

Schicker Hobel !   Ersatz für's Santa oder Ergänzung ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2008)

@Basti
Schick. Wie fährt es sich denn?
 Du hast ja nun den Vergleich zwischen Solid, Santa und Sunn.
Und von Solid warst ja schwer begeistert.


----------



## ricktick (10. April 2008)

Dann noch zwei Konas, Specialized.... ein Solid Starlink..... waren schon ein paar Räder 
Das Sunn bin ich noch nicht gefahren, ist erst heute fertig geworden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> Dann noch zwei Konas, Specialized.... ein Solid Starlink..... waren schon ein paar Räder
> Das Sunn bin ich noch nicht gefahren, ist erst heute fertig geworden.



geb mal nen Statement wenn es eingeweiht ist.


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> Bääm


 

Lechz!


----------



## sms (11. April 2008)

@basti: sehr geiles Hochgeschwindigkeitsbergabbergfahrrad


So,
die Sonne scheint.... ich geh' mit Eichhörnchen den Boden trocken wischen


----------



## ricktick (11. April 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> geb mal nen Statement wenn es eingeweiht ist.



Ok, heut mal bissl probiert, aber nur kurz.
Was mir auf Anhieb aufgefallen ist:
- Beschleunigt sehr gut
- geht gut um die Ecken

so, das muss erstmal reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (12. April 2008)

werd so um 14 uhr, wenns wetter so bleibt, sprich trocken von oben, hier ab uni vaihingen ne kleine runde drehen, wenn jemand lust hat mitzufahren einfach kurz melden.


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd so um 14 uhr, wenns wetter so bleibt, sprich trocken von oben, hier ab uni vaihingen ne kleine runde drehen, wenn jemand lust hat mitzufahren einfach kurz melden.



hätte schon interesse   aber heute geht leider nix.
wenn dann morgen nachmittag

wohnst du jetzt in der nähe der uni


----------



## driver79 (12. April 2008)

mal schaun, hab zumindest vor morgen auch zu fahren...

ja, mehr oder weniger, brauch ca. 5 min mitm fahrrad zur uni.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (12. April 2008)

hey chris, werd mim jakob um 13:30 von bergheim zum schloss hochstrampeln. sind dann warscheinlich so gegen zwei im krumbach. wies dann weiter geht weiß ich noch net. hab dich aufm handy net erreicht, aber vielleicht sieht ma sich ja zufällig.


----------



## Kailinger (12. April 2008)

Uhhhh, Basti, sehrsehr sexy!


----------



## sms (12. April 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ...
> 
> To be continued


The Story contiues



Wieder war
Lordhelmchen 



und sein treuer Begleiter Chefingenieur Scott



auf der Suche.


Diesmal nach den ersten Sonnenstrahlen des Frühlings.

Mit Warpgeschwindigkeit gleiteten die beiden zunächst zum ca. 10 Lichtjahre entfernten Ort, den die Einheimischen immer Heubach nennen.
(leider kommen die alle von der Alb ra' und man versteht sie nicht)

Angekommen bestiegen die beiden in schweisstreibender Arbeit den Stein der Weisen (auch bekannt als Rosenstein)




Jetzt erstmal Pause machen und Aussicht geniessen:









Dann übernahm Chefingenieur Scott kurzzeitig die Brücke



während Yoda einem anderen kleinen Geschäftchen nachging.
(komisch, im Raumschiff Enterprise müssen die nie aufs Klo)



Danach beamten sich die Beiden abwärts







Zurück im heimatlichen Wartungsdeck wurde dann im 
Pyromat lecker Fleisch zubereitet.







to be continued
(to be verdaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2008)

Er hat was an der Waffel  , aber irgendwie mag' ich den Kleinen


----------



## sms (13. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Er hat was an der Waffel  ,...



Keine Ahnung wovon der spricht:


----------



## driver79 (13. April 2008)

@ Backwoods

bin nachher wieder unterwegs, hab mal 14 uhr als startzeit angepeilt.


----------



## Backwoods (13. April 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ Backwoods
> 
> bin nachher wieder unterwegs, hab mal 14 uhr als startzeit angepeilt.



Jo, ich muss aber von Sifi aus starten und mir wär deswegen etwas später lieber so zwischen 1430 und 1500.

ich kann dich ja von unterwegs anrufen.


----------



## driver79 (13. April 2008)

15 uhr is auch ok.
hab dir mal per pm meine mobil-nr. zukommen lassen. lass es einfach kurz klingeln, wenn du ca. 20 min vor der uni bist, treffpunkt am teich?!?


----------



## ibislover (13. April 2008)

@sms
coole geschichte! 


...


----------



## zerg10 (14. April 2008)

@Yoda
Wie sieht es denn Trailtechnisch aus ? Also ohne den ganzen Phasendeflektorverschobenen Galaxiekram ? Lohnt sich da ein Besuch oder nur wegen der Aussicht auf die Aerobichühner ?


----------



## sms (14. April 2008)

Hey Zerg,
gibts zu, 
du hast gesehen, dass es bei mir gegrilltes Fleisch gibt und jetzt hast du Hunger  

Spass bei Seite:
Gebt mir noch so etwa einen Monat (mit Tagen an denen es nicht durchgängig regnet) dann kenne ich mich hier besser aus.
Dann dürft ihr mich alle Heimsuchen.

Ps. solange hab ich dann wenigstens die Aerobic-Hühner für mich alleine


----------



## brumbrum (14. April 2008)

der SMS hat halt einfach zu wenig sex, ne!


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Hey Zerg,
> gibts zu,
> du hast gesehen, dass es bei mir gegrilltes Fleisch gibt und jetzt hast du Hunger
> 
> ...



Hungrig bin ich immer. Wobei mir da gerade einfällt, dass wir ja wieder Fahrgemeinschaft nach BMais machen können, damit das mit den Pfannkuchen auch klappt  

Und Areobic-Hühner hab' ich daheim genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (15. April 2008)

witzig witzig 3 Mark siebzig:


----------



## zerg10 (16. April 2008)

Zitat aus dem Newsletter des Bikeparks BMais:

"Der späte Schnee an Ostern hat uns etwas in der Planung und Ausführung unserer Saisonvorbereitung zurückgeworfen,
aber das seit Ihr ja von uns gewohnt. Derzeit liegen noch ca. 40-50cm Schnee, aber das dürfte bei den Temperaturen
kein Problem sein. Wir öffnen wie angekündigt am 26.04.2008.
Am 01. Mai haben wir gleich ein Testival der amerikanischen Kultmarke Intense und es kommen 2 World Cup Fahrer des MS Racing Teames mit, die euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen."

Zum Glück fallen wir da ja etwas später ein...


----------



## dangerousD (17. April 2008)

Servus zusammen,

eigentlich hatte ich ja in Geheimagentanmanier geplant, Samstag zum Steppi zu fahren, um die Burg F mal zu testen. Nach der Wettervorhersage von heute morgen haben wir - also zunächst mal Koni und Der_Käpt'n - uns gegen Burg F und für Wildbad entschieden. Geplante Ankunftszeit: 10.00.
To-Do-Liste: Sektionstraininng und ggf. Fotoshooting

@sms und Bergauf_Ausruher  :

Ist doch sicher auch in Eurem Sinne, oder?   Können wir auch auf Eure Anwesenheit in BWB zählen?

Und wer hätte noch Bock???

Cheerio

der D


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich hatte ich ja in Geheimagentanmanier geplant, Samstag zum Steppi zu fahren, um die Burg F mal zu testen. Nach der Wettervorhersage von heute morgen haben wir - also zunächst mal Koni und Der_Käpt'n - uns gegen Burg F und für Wildbad entschieden. Geplante Ankunftszeit: 10.00.
> To-Do-Liste: Sektionstraininng und ggf. Fotoshooting
> ...



Na da bin ich jetzt aber froh, dass mein geheimer Wunsch (BWB statt Burg F.) nun erfüllt werden soll.  
Soll nicht heißen, dass ich nicht zur Burg F. will, aber BWB macht momentan sehr viel Spaß.
Somit bin ich dann dabei.
Die Wetterprognose für So sieht zwar besser aus, aber Sa ist mir auch recht.
Sektionstraining dann auf dem alten oder neuen DH?


VG

Walde


----------



## dangerousD (17. April 2008)

Sowohl als auch?!   Entscheiden wir spontan!


----------



## ricktick (17. April 2008)

Werd auch in BWB sein.


----------



## driver79 (17. April 2008)

werd am sa auch da sein...


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (19. April 2008)

hab mich doch noch überreden lassen und bin ins krankenhaus zum röntgen. die ham mir dann gleich mal nen gips verpasst. was genau kaputt ist kann man erst nach der ct sagen. ich hoff mal dass ich bis ende juli wieder fit bin.


----------



## Backwoods (19. April 2008)

Hat morgend jemand lust auf ne matschrunde   durch den wald?

am besten ab uni-teich, so am frühen nachmittag, z.b. 1330 oder 1400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. April 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> ...dann gleich mal nen gips verpasst...



Sachen gib's  
Also hör' mal , bis ende Juli ist noch so lang, da kannst dir noch locker die rechte hand und den linken fuss bis dahin brechen.  

Gute Besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2008)

Moin, hört sich an, als hätte es verluste gegeben.
Was hast Dir denn getan, Captain?
Hand?


----------



## sms (20. April 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Moin, hört sich an, als hätte es verluste gegeben.
> Was hast Dir denn getan, Captain?
> Hand?


Er ist wohl vom Donnerbalken gefallen.

Zumindest kam er mit so einem dicken Knubbel an der linken Hand zum Parkplatz.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (20. April 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Moin, hört sich an, als hätte es verluste gegeben.
> Was hast Dir denn getan, Captain?
> Hand?



hab halt die stufe vor m donnerbalken blöd erwischt und dann mit der hand gebremst. der hubbel ist das eine, vermutlich ein bruch. das andere ist vermutlich ein bänderriss, welches elle und speiche am handgelenk zusammen hält. muss jetzt halt mal die ct abwarten...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2008)

Schöner Mist. Dann wünsch ich schonmal gute Besserung.


----------



## sms (20. April 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> ..vermutlich ein bruch. das andere ist vermutlich ein bänderriss, welches elle und speiche am handgelenk zusammen hält. muss jetzt halt mal die ct abwarten...


Krass, und damit bist du noch bis runter gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (20. April 2008)

jo, hab mich im nachhinein auch drüber gewundert, dass das noch ging. adrenalin ist halt geil!


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2008)

@Baschti

Schöner Mist... gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## zerg10 (20. April 2008)

@Captain
Willkommen in der Handbrecherfraktion u. gute Besserung.


----------



## dangerousD (23. April 2008)

@Baschti

Huhu, was macht die Hand? 

@all

Irgendwer dabei, wenn ich Samstag nachmittag und/oder Sonntag vormittag nochmal nach Wildbad fahre??? In der Hoffnung, daß sich dann niemand etwas tut...


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (23. April 2008)

danke au für die genesungswünsche...



dangerousD schrieb:


> @Baschti
> 
> Huhu, was macht die Hand?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## zerg10 (23. April 2008)

Was, einer muss doch für uns kochen, die Betten machen, Bikes putzen usw...  
Radiusfraktur sind ca. 4-6 Wochen Gips u. anschliessend Physio, grob geschätzt 2 Monate Pause. Trotzdem Kopf hoch !


----------



## driver79 (23. April 2008)

naja, wenn der bruch wie bei mir damals aussieht, dann heist das fixateur erxtern...

trutzdem von mir auch noch gute besserung!!!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. April 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> danke au für die genesungswünsche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koeni (23. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Irgendwer dabei, wenn ich Samstag nachmittag und/oder Sonntag vormittag nochmal nach Wildbad fahre??? In der Hoffnung, daß sich dann niemand etwas tut...



Ja, ich denk ich bin nen halben Tag dabei am Samstag


----------



## dangerousD (24. April 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ja, ich denk ich bin nen halben Tag dabei am Samstag


 
 Das wäre Klasse! Sprechen uns dann morgen noch mal ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (24. April 2008)

evtl. Samstag, mal sehen.


----------



## sms (24. April 2008)

Weder Samstag noch Sonntag..... bin im Badischen !!! ENDLICH WIEDER


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2008)

Hallo ,
für die meisten oder evtl. niemanden kommt mein Vorschlag in Betracht aber ich sag es trotzdem mal.
Da sich meine Pläne für nächste Woche um einen Tag verschieben, würde ich evtl. Mittwoch nach Winterberg fahren und Donnerstag noch an der Burg sein. Der Simon hat evtl. Interesse und da dachte ich mir, evtl. ja noch wer- Sind ja dann auch 2 Tage und evtl. lohnt es sich ja für den ein odere anderen Gleiter oder Resturlaubbesitzer 
Mittwoch sollte der Park noch nicht so voll sein. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Grüße und morgen viel Spaß


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2008)

@steppi

Sorry, das wird nix bei mir... der Urlaub ist bereits anderweitig verplant  
Aber wir sehen uns ja Pfingsten!!!

@all

Eigentlich sollte es ja unser Geheimnis bleiben  , aber nun kann ich es auch verraten: der steppi ist Pfingsten mal wieder im Ländle, ich gebe ihm Obdach. Am Samstag, 10.05. wollen wir dann nach Todtnau - unsere eigene "Saisoneröffnung" quasi. Mitfahrer willkommen!!! 

Morgen nachmittag kurz vor zwei treffe ich mich dann mit Koni in Wildbad... Wetter soll ja ausnahmsweise mal gut werden, das wollen wir nutzen. Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch jemand von Euch vorbei...


----------



## Backwoods (26. April 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> für die meisten oder evtl. niemanden kommt mein Vorschlag in Betracht aber ich sag es trotzdem mal.
> Da sich meine Pläne für nächste Woche um einen Tag verschieben, würde ich evtl. Mittwoch nach Winterberg fahren und Donnerstag noch an der Burg sein. Der Simon hat evtl. Interesse und da dachte ich mir, evtl. ja noch wer- Sind ja dann auch 2 Tage und evtl. lohnt es sich ja für den ein odere anderen Gleiter oder Resturlaubbesitzer
> Mittwoch sollte der Park noch nicht so voll sein. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> ...



Hi Steppi,

was machst  du sonntags am 4.5. ?

wir sind am samstag auf ner hochzeit eingeladen und reisen deswegen am freitag im laufe des tages an - logischer weise mit bike 

evtl kommen wir auch schon donnerstags, dann hätte ich auch freitags schonmal zeit; mal sehen

ich würd dann aber eher das votec mitbringen und die alten trails unter die stollen nehmen 

sonntag geht aber nur am nachmittag. muss ja schließlich wieder nüchtern und ausgeschlafen sein.


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2008)

Wildbad war genial heute! Super Wetter, beste Bedingungen auf der Strecke - hat Spaß gemacht  Und das trotz Verlust eines Schaltwerks   Na ja, ging für die letzten zwei Abfahrten auch ohne Kette  und in extra leise.

@koni: der Schlauch zählt nicht als Defekt - das Ventil hatte sich bloß gelockert


----------



## Koeni (26. April 2008)

Ja, hat sich echt gelohnt  

Ok, der Schlauch is noch ganz, aber das Schaltwerk gilt definitiv als defekt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2008)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi Steppi,
> 
> was machst  du sonntags am 4.5. ?



Hi Axel,
da komme ich erst spät am Nachmittag wieder aus der Heimat.
Samstag werde ich Steinach antesten. Mal sehen was dort dieses Jahr verändert wurde. 
Wird also nix mit uns 
Aber Euch viel Spaß auf der Hochzeit.

@DD
War das schon das neue oder wolltest dort auch ein neues haben


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> War das schon das neue oder wolltest dort auch ein neues haben


 

Es war ein neues...  Aber zum Glück war ich vorbereitet und hatte noch ein leicht gebrauchtes zu Hause  Nun funzt es wieder 

...ärgerlich war es trotzdem... 

So, gehe jetzt mal nach Gomaringen, den neuen Bikepark testen. Guckst Du http://www.bikepark-gomaringen.de

Cheerio

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> 
> Sorry, das wird nix bei mir... der Urlaub ist bereits anderweitig verplant
> Aber wir sehen uns ja Pfingsten!!!
> ...



Ich melde da gleich mal Interesse für Todtnau mit Steppi ab. Dies ist aber ziemlich wetterabhängig, weil ich eine Schönwetter-Pussy bin...


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich melde da gleich mal Interesse für Todtnau mit Steppi ab. Dies ist aber ziemlich wetterabhängig, weil ich eine Schönwetter-Pussy bin...


 
Du schreibst ja schon richtig: "Melde Interesse... AB" Soll also heißen, Du kommst nicht mit


----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2008)

Yo, wird ja sowieso wieder regnen. :kotz:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja schon richtig: "Melde Interesse... AB" Soll also heißen, Du kommst nicht mit



Hab auch überlegt was er eigentlich meint.
Mal davon abgesehen ist das Wetter fast wurscht. Sollte nur nicht permanent regnen. Feucht passt schon


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2008)

Komme gerade aus dem Kino. virtous. Habt Ihr ja sicher gehört.
Der Film ist echt gelungen und nun bin ich Neidisch auf die Schweizer Trails.
Ach ja, Crans Montana muss irgendwann mal sein. Ist der Hammer.


 Also ansehen.


----------



## zerg10 (29. April 2008)

@Steppi
Denk' einfach an den Sommer u. an PdS, das sind auch wunderschöne Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (29. April 2008)

ja ja mike, wollst ja kommen aber hast dich dagegen entschieden, kann man nix machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2008)

boerni schrieb:


> ja ja mike, wollst ja kommen aber hast dich dagegen entschieden, kann man nix machen



Wie wo was?
ist das bei Dir ums Eck?


----------



## boerni (30. April 2008)

ich kenn den film nur vom trailer, aber es gibt hier singletrails das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Koeni (1. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder Bilderle gemacht.
Die Action fehlt n bissle, aber mehr war da heute nicht zu machen


----------



## sms (1. Mai 2008)

@Mike und Annett

Danke für diese formidable Wochenende (ach nee, heute ist ja erst Donnerstag   )
in Wiesbaden bzw. an der Burg.

So,
gehe jetzt meine Schulter pflegen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> @Mike und Annett
> 
> Danke für diese formidable Wochenende (ach nee, heute ist ja erst Donnerstag   )
> in Wiesbaden bzw. an der Burg.
> ...



Gerne.
Seh zu, dass die bis nächste Woche wieder klar ist. 
Das üben wir dann demnächst nochmal.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> @Mike und Annett
> 
> Danke für diese formidable Wochenende (ach nee, heute ist ja erst Donnerstag   )
> in Wiesbaden bzw. an der Burg.
> ...



so so, mal an der burg gewesen 
hattet ihr ein shuttle oder war schieben angesagt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2008)

Backwoods schrieb:


> so so, mal an der burg gewesen
> hattet ihr ein shuttle oder war schieben angesagt?


schieben


----------



## Kailinger (2. Mai 2008)

Sonntagmittag Aichwald?
Jakob?
Koni?
DD?
Kai?


----------



## Koeni (2. Mai 2008)

Ich hab kein Fahrrad mehr für sowas  . Zumindest isses schon auseinander gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (3. Mai 2008)

Hab grad was entdeckt. Find ich ziemlich geil 

http://http://www.freecaster.com/1000188_1004398

Ich bin da unterwegs, aber vielleicht wills ja einer anschaun. Letztes Mal bei der WM wars echt gut und ich finds saugeil, dass die das jetzt auch bei Worldcups machen


----------



## Kailinger (3. Mai 2008)

Also nix mit Aichwalden. Geh mit Jakob bei ihm im Wald rumflitzen...


----------



## Koeni (4. Mai 2008)

Hey Buben,
hat jemand n Vorschlag für leichte Knieprotektoren? Brauch welche für meine Trailkanone. Bisher gefallen mir die 661 Kyle Strait am besten







nur kosten die halt 50.


----------



## ricktick (4. Mai 2008)

http://bikehouse.org/shop/product_info.php?products_id=601

Was is mit denen?

die sind baugleich und es gibt sie ein wenig günstiger.


----------



## Koeni (4. Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Kannst was dazu sagen ? Also, fährst die selber ? Sollten sich halt auch gut pedalieren lassen


----------



## ricktick (4. Mai 2008)

Ja hab selbst 3 Paar davon. Bequemer gehts fast nicht, ausser du fährst ohne.
Lassen sich prima pedalieren und verrutschen nicht.
Schutz fürs Knie ist auch hervorragend, das beste was ich kenne, auch seitlich.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Mai 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> http://bikehouse.org/shop/product_info.php?products_id=601
> 
> Was is mit denen?
> 
> die sind baugleich und es gibt sie ein wenig günstiger.



Die haben nicht zufällig noch größere Brüder ? Also Knie- u. Schienbeinschützer im einem ?


----------



## brumbrum (5. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte auch noch etwas zu bieten = TLD


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2008)

*ERINNERUNG*: Todtnau am 10.05.

@zerg: Hast Du schon eine neue Ausrede gefunden? Wetter wird ja bestens, wenn man der Wetterfee glauben darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. Mai 2008)

Noch nicht, aber ich suche noch. Kaputte bzw. abgenutze Schoner sind kein echtes Argument, oder ?


----------



## sms (9. Mai 2008)

Wegen B-Mais Fahrgemeinschaften...

Was haltet Ihr 2 davon, wenn ihr zusammen nach B-Mais fahrt,
und ich mit dem Walde?
Dann passt das Wegetechnisch besser.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Wegen B-Mais Fahrgemeinschaften...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr 2 davon, wenn ihr zusammen nach B-Mais fahrt,
> und ich mit dem Walde?
> Dann passt das Wegetechnisch besser.


 
Ist konspirativ schon geklärt


----------



## zerg10 (9. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Wegen B-Mais Fahrgemeinschaften...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr 2 davon, wenn ihr zusammen nach B-Mais fahrt,
> und ich mit dem Walde?
> Dann passt das Wegetechnisch besser.



Und da der Basti ja auch technischen Gründen ausfällt bzw. nicht für uns Putzen möchte, kann auch der Walde nachrücken, wenn er sich traut...


----------



## sms (9. Mai 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *ERINNERUNG*: Todtnau am 10.05.
> ...


Vorsicht!!! ALARM!!
Ich packe klein meine Sachen ins Auto,
Morgen den Walde mit dazu,.... 
bis denne.


----------



## sms (12. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! ALARM!!
> Ich packe gleich meine Sachen ins Auto,
> Morgen den Walde mit dazu,....
> bis denne.



So, nachtrag....
Die Teilzeitinvaliden Chiller und sms sind wieder zurück....

Bin mal gespannt, was da weiter mit dem Zeh passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> So, nachtrag....
> Die Teilzeitinvaliden Chiller und sms sind wieder zurück....
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was da weiter mit dem Zeh passiert.


 
Grad' mach' ich 's Maul zu... habe ich nicht gesagt, daß Ihr auf Euch aufpassen sollt? Mann Mann Mann...  Wat haste denn anjestellt?


----------



## sms (12. Mai 2008)

Och, irgendwie ist mein zeh im Hasstunnel zwischen Pedal und Stein gekommen. lecker Bild folgt ... Es (also ich) geht aber schon wieder so langsam.


----------



## dirtmag (13. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Och, irgendwie ist mein zeh im Hasstunnel zwischen Pedal und Stein gekommen. lecker Bild folgt ... Es (also ich) geht aber schon wieder so langsam.


Dich kann man echt nicht alleine lassen  Gute Besserung


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. Mai 2008)

von mir auch gute besserung sms...

hab heute meinen gips wegbekommen für ca 10 minuten. jetzt muss ich doch nochmal 2 wochen...


----------



## sms (15. Mai 2008)

Ähhh, danke danke, aber wie gesagt, es geht schon wieder so langsam.

Also nichts gerissen, gebrochen, verbogen,.... nur volle lotte gequetscht.

@Captain
Schimmelts schon unterm Gips?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (16. Mai 2008)

geht so. willst mal riechen?


----------



## sms (17. Mai 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> geht so. willst mal riechen?



öhm ..... Nö!  

Nachtrag:
Hab' ich im Wald gefunden:


----------



## driver79 (17. Mai 2008)

und auch nen fahrer dazu??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2008)

Moin,

wie ist denn jetzt der Plan für das nächste WE in Bmais?
Am welchem TAg wollen wir denn über die Grenze und den anderen Park besuchen. Wäre gut zu wissen da ich ja etwas ehr an der Strecke bin als Ihr und ich ja ne KArte kaufen will. Aber ich denke mal, dass wir das Samstag machen, oder?


----------



## dangerousD (19. Mai 2008)

@steppi

Der Plan war: Anreise Donnerstag (ich hoffe, wir schaffen es bis zur Liftöffnung  ), Do & Fr dann Geißkopf fahren. Samstag zu den Tschechen, und SOnntag noch ein wenig ausklingen lassen am Geißkopf. OK?

Greetz

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. Mai 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> 
> Der Plan war: Anreise Donnerstag (ich hoffe, wir schaffen es bis zur Liftöffnung  ), Do & Fr dann Geißkopf fahren. Samstag zu den Tschechen, und SOnntag noch ein wenig ausklingen lassen am Geißkopf. OK?
> 
> ...


MMMMÖÖÖÖP error!
OLB EMan hat mir grade geflüstert der cz park hat noch net offen !!! macht erst am 16.Juni auf


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. Mai 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und da der Basti ja auch technischen Gründen ausfällt bzw. nicht für uns Putzen möchte, kann auch der Walde nachrücken, wenn er sich traut...



Hi,

vielen Dank für's Angebot! 
Sicherlich würde ich mich trauen, aber ich werde es mir mit den anderen Jungs in der Pension Schäffler gemütlich machen. 
Bis dann!


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für's Angebot!
> Sicherlich würde ich mich trauen, aber ich werde es mir mit den anderen Jungs in der Pension Schäffler gemütlich machen.
> Bis dann!


 
Na zum Glück haben wir zwischenzeitlich mal noch ein zweites Zimmer gebucht  Paßt also alles... freu' mich schon!


----------



## Backwoods (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ist eigentlich irgendjemand nicht am Geiskopf?

ich hab kurzfristig mal wieder zeit ne runde zu radeln!
werde heute nachmittag auf die übliche runde ab uni starten.


----------



## driver79 (25. Mai 2008)

ich bin hiergeblieben...

werde allerdings im sms wald unterwegs sein, da ich mein auto in degeloch abstellen muß und das dann mit ner runde beim sms verbinde.


----------



## sms (25. Mai 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> ich bin hiergeblieben...
> 
> werde allerdings im sms wald unterwegs sein, da ich mein auto in degeloch abstellen muß und das dann mit ner runde beim sms verbinde.


und?
Wie gehts meinem Wald?
Was hälts du mal von einer Feierabendrunde?


----------



## driver79 (26. Mai 2008)

eigentlich ganz gut...
nur irgendjemand sollte mal nen bischen landschaftspflege betreiben, die trails sind zum teil ziehmlich zugewachsen.


----------



## sms (26. Mai 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> ..die trails sind zum teil ziehmlich zugewachsen.


Also etwas mehr fahren


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2008)

Kurzbericht zum Wochenende im SMS-Style:

Wir waren auf einen Sprung am Geisskopf...





...hier wurden uns zum Glück nur wenige Steine in den Weg gelegt...





Zurückblickend läßt sich sagen: tolles Wochenende!!!





Danke an die "Leicht"-Verletzten für die Fotos... und weiterhin gute Besserung!

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (26. Mai 2008)

Schee. Das 2te Bild hat sogar potential für nen reshoot 

Bin jetzt auch aus Kroatien zurück und werd wieder durch die Wälder pitchen wenn es die Uni zulässt. Der Seggl kriegt ja auch am Mittwoch seinen Gips weg...


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Schee. Das 2te Bild hat sogar potential für nen reshoot


 
Nicht ganz... der Mike hat von hinten gefilmt, Torti von vorn fotografiert.


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2008)

Yo, war ein geniales WE. Und ein paar Sachen haben wir alle gelernt:

1. Ein Lager muss nicht kaputt sein, evtl. ist nur die Achse locker
2. Auf einem Biker-Festival sind nicht immer Biker anzutreffen
3. Ein Anhänger ist eine sehr coole Sache

In diesem Sinne


----------



## dirtmag (26. Mai 2008)

Schön an Bischofsmais auch die Artenvielfalt. Wer genau hinschaut und viel Glück hat, kann eines der scheuen possierlichen Downhilltierchen entdecken, wie es gerade auf der Suche nach Opfern sein zierliches Köpfchen aus den Büschen steckt


----------



## Backwoods (26. Mai 2008)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Schön an Bischofsmais auch die Artenvielfalt. Wer genau hinschaut und viel Glück hat, kann eines der scheuen possierlichen Downhilltierchen entdecken, wie es gerade auf der Suche nach Opfern sein zierliches Köpfchen aus den Büschen steckt



Genau! 
man sollte die downhilltierchen endlich unter artenschutz stellen und für ordentliche reviere in den heimischen wäldern sorgen 

da hat sich übrigens auf einem der zahlreichen trials auf der bekannten runde ab steppies ehemaliger wohnung einiges getan - hatte gestern leider keinen foto dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2008)

@Dirtmag
Unterernährt schaut das tierchen aber nicht aus  

übrigens


*2 Ironman Finisher*

*Die beiden Thömus Mechaniker Björn Fischer und Marcel Wieczorek nahmen erfolgreich am Ironman auf Lanzarote teil.*

Marcel belegte nach 11:20.23 den 279. und Björn nach 13:48.47 den 891. Platz. 

Wir gratulieren ganz herzlich!! Ranglisten, Fotos etc. gibts auf www.ironmanlanzarote.com



Da sag ich mal Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2008)

RESPEKT !!
Das würde ich niemals schaffen


----------



## driver79 (27. Mai 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ...
> Was hälts du mal von einer Feierabendrunde?



hat ich ganz vergessen, klar können wir schon mal machen, hätte do und fr zeit.


----------



## driver79 (27. Mai 2008)

@ björn

auch meinen RESPEKT!!! gratuliere!


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2008)

Is eigentlich jemand in Aichwald am WE ?
Ich werd die ganze Zeit da sein und Fotos für den Verein machen


----------



## dangerousD (27. Mai 2008)

@boerni:

 Glückwunsch zum Finisher! Gebe Dir bei Gelegenheit (Ende Juli   ) mal ein Steak aus, damit Du wieder zu Kräften kommst  

@koeni

Ja ist denn schon wieder Aichwald?  Mist... wird bei mir nix, bin unterwegs


----------



## boerni (27. Mai 2008)

danke danke jungs,
da wollt ich grad reinschreiben, dass ich wieder zu hause bin, da hat der mike es schon verraten. 
war ein cooler wettkampf und ich lebe noch.
gruss nach stuggi
björn


----------



## brumbrum (29. Mai 2008)

@boerni, bist Du am WE in Wiriehorn ??


----------



## boerni (29. Mai 2008)

@ brubrum,
ich weiss noch nicht genau ob ich vorbeikomm. fahren werd ich sicher nicht. mal gucken


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> hat ich ganz vergessen, klar können wir schon mal machen, hätte do und fr zeit.


Donnerstag geht nicht, bin ich in Ungarn (Weibern am Plattensee hinterherschauen)


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ björn
> 
> auch meinen RESPEKT!!! gratuliere!


Jop, von mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (1. Juni 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht nicht, bin ich in Ungarn (Weibern am Plattensee hinterherschauen)



etwas zu spät


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2008)

Nabend,

ich wollte nur mal sagen, dass sich mein Crash als sehr langwierig herausstellt. Irgendwie tut mir ziemlich viel weh. Mein Knie ging schon besser und irgendwie hab ich seit Donnerstag   wie eine Rippenprellung.
Kann man sowas nachträglich bekommen? Sehr eigenartig. 
Ich hoffe das hört alles bald auf. Ich sage Euch eins. Ab 30 gehts bergab. Nicht nur mit dem Bike  

Grüße aus Dresden

Mike


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich wollte nur mal sagen, dass sich mein Crash als sehr langwierig herausstellt. Irgendwie tut mir ziemlich viel weh. Mein Knie ging schon besser und irgendwie hab ich seit Donnerstag   wie eine Rippenprellung.
> Kann man sowas nachträglich bekommen? Sehr eigenartig.
> ...



Immer noch 'ne (Spät-)Folge von Bmais ? Und ich dachte, dass wäre mit einem neuen Visier abgetan...
Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung.

@Boerni


----------



## driver79 (2. Juni 2008)

@Steppenwolf-RM

du machst mir hoffnung   aber auf jeden fall gute besserung!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Immer noch 'ne (Spät-)Folge von Bmais ? Und ich dachte, dass wäre mit einem neuen Visier abgetan...
> Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung.


 
Hör mir blos mit dem Visier auf. 
MS ....ing ist auch so ein Müllverein der wohl kaum erreichbar ist.
Und das schon für Händler  

Ansonsten istalles soweit i.O.
Knie tut eigentlich nicht weh. Nur ab und an verhackt sich was und dann isses so, als ob Dir einer mit dem Hammer auf die Kniescheibe schlägt.  

Manchmal überlege ich, ob das wirklich sein muss  
Wenns net so einen Spaß machen täte.

@driver
Na ich bin ma gespannt.


----------



## dirtmag (4. Juni 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ansonsten istalles soweit i.O.
> Knie tut eigentlich nicht weh. Nur ab und an verhackt sich was und dann isses so, als ob Dir einer mit dem Hammer auf die Kniescheibe schlägt.


Stuntman oder Memme? 

Im Ernst, ich hoffe du bist schnell wieder fit  Gute Besserung. Und das nächste Mal vielleicht mit etwas weniger Euphorie in die Kurve... 



> Manchmal überlege ich, ob das wirklich sein muss
> Wenns net so einen Spaß machen täte.


Komische Frage. Richtige Antwort


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2008)

@dirtmag

Stuntman 

Nachdem ich jetzt 2 Wochen bei 30 Grad in Dresden nicht biken konnte,
wollte ich das JETZT nachholen. Natürlich hat es jetzt angefangen zu pissen. Wie sollte es auch anders sein

Übrigens hab ich von Oldschollbmx ein Neues Visier bekommen.
Sehr nette und fähige Leute. Mit Lager 

Bis denne


----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2008)

@steppi
bist eigentlich mal wieder in der Gegend ? Vielleicht mit dem Enduro bissl rumeiern ?
Ich schenk Dir auch n Bier und n Floisch


----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2008)

synchrondownhilling by gee and sam 


"come on roastbeef!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2008)

@Koni
Da hätt ich auch Bock drauf.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie dieses Jahr so verläuft.
Dachte das ich in 3 Wochen auch in F bin und nun bin ich da eine Woche in München 
Biken ist dieses Jahr sehr schwer für mich. Und die leute hier sind net so cool wie Ihr, meine alten Weggefährden, in Stuttgart.

Aber evtl. kommst ja mal mit Dirk und Stefan nach WI. Können dann mal an der Burg fahren  und nen Highspeedtrail  fürs  Enduro mit  Kurven und Sprüngen hab ich hier auch.  Würde dann nat. noch nach anderen Trails für die Enduro´s suchen.

Bist jetzt eigentlich zufrieden??
Denke ja mal schon.


Und das Synchron DH´lern ist auch geil.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2008)

ohne Kinnschutz  hätte ich sicher sehr geweint


----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2008)

Ui, das sieht bitter aus.

Ja, bin zufrieden. Andere Reifen müssen halt noch drauf und ne KeFü dran. Is aber schon n geiles Teil. Hatte nur in letzter Zeit wenig Zeit  .

Das Hellfire hat sich ne neue Besitzerin in Österreich gesucht...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2008)

ja ich schon wieder

 Liebes Tagebuch, leider hab ich nicht so schöne Bilder wie der SMS oder DD. Aber auch ich habe eine kleine Geschichte für Dich.
  Vor 2 Wochen war ich Bmais und hatte Spaß. Leider kam ich unschön zu Fall und durfte noch ein wenig zusehen. Hierbei hab ich meinem Lenker solche Schürfwunden zugefügt, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich Ihn weiterfahren kann. Habe mich also entschlossen einen neuen zu kaufen. LIEFERZEIT bis MITTE JULI. Gut dachte ich mir, kannste nix machen.
  Weil ich ja meine Bremse eh einschicken wollte hab ich das auch getan. Klasse hab ne neue bekommen. Ob die neu entlüftet wurde weiß ich aber noch nicht. Aber ich kann sagen, dass ging flott. Bei dem Sturz ging dann ja noch das Visier kaputt und somit rief ich bei Mountainsbike.net an da die ja auch in Dresden sind. Wo ich ja die letzten 2 Wochen verbracht habe. Leider hat sich der tolle in der Schweiz ansässige Importeur MS ing immer noch nicht gemeldet. Das nenne ich Service! Da dachte ich mir, ruf mal Oldscholl bmx an.
  Gesagt getan. 2 Tage drauf hatte ich Ersatz. Zwar gebraucht aber Ersatz und nochdazu Kostenfrei. Coole Jungs! Sitzen übrigens in Kornwestheim.
  Nun dachte ich noch, die Gabel hatte schon seit einem Jahr keinen Service und der Dämpfer seit 2006 nicht. Dann dachte ich weiterhin, Du brauchst das ja 2 Wochen nicht also schick es doch mal weg und lass gleich das abtauchen der 888 beseitigen. Auf der Post bekam ich fast nen Herzkasper als die 35 Euro wollte. Da meine Gabel und Dämpfer  keine komischen auf der Zollerklärung angegebene Dinge oder gar Dokumente sind, kreuzte ich sonstiges an. 
  Die Postmitarbeiterin sage es dauert 4 Tage.
  Nach 6 Tagen war es dann doch schon im Zielland und nach 7 Tagen beim Zoll. Da liegt es jetzt immer noch. Sonstiges war nicht ausreichend für Schweiz. Björn kümmert sich morgen das es weitergeht. Wenn ich Glück habe ist es dann nach 2 Wochen doch da wo es hin soll.
  Gut. Also. Gestern will ich nach 2 Wochen biken, da fängt es doch hier nicht an zu pissen.
  Annett meinte heute komm ich fahr Dich hoch . Da wir ja heute noch rumhängen wollen dachte ich so ist das ne gute Idee. Also hat sie mich 2 mal gefahren und ich wollte dann noch eine Tour ranhängen. Bei der 2. Abfahrt vernahm ich dann Geräusch welches ich von der NIXON kenne. GENAU. KAPUTTE ZUGSTUFE.

  Nun hab ich gar kein Bike mehr und meine Gabel und Dämpfer kommen auch nicht bis zum nächsten WE. Was bin ich froh das ich ein Glückspilz bin.
  So muss ich mir wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen machen wenn ich in der knappen Zeit biken gehe. Denn ich gehe ja die nächsten 2 Wochen auch nicht biken.

  Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## sms (8. Juni 2008)

So Dirk (der Rest kann sich auch angesprochen fühlen), habe heute viel viele hübsche trails entdeckt.
Lässt alles keine wünsche offen.

So langsam macht es sich hier.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2008)

@steppi

Holy shit! Dass so etwas aber auch immer Dir passieren muss... na ja, kannst Dich ja jetzt zum Glück mit Fußball ablenken   

@sms

Hört sich gut an - mein Helius ist auch schon ganz heiß (erkennt man an der Rotfärbung des Rahmens  ) Jetzt müssen wir nur mal einen Termin finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2008)

Oje, ich hab' am Samstag meinen Rahmen weggeschickt, hoffentlich wird das nicht auch so eine Horrorshow. Der Mensch von ST meinte nämlich auch, dass wäre innerhalb einer Woche alles geregelt...
Zum Glück ist ja noch was Zeit bis Fronkreich.

Weiss einer von euch was mit dem Walde ist ? Sitzt der noch in BMais fest u. ist zwangsverheiratet worden ?


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juni 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Oje, ich hab' am Samstag meinen Rahmen weggeschickt, hoffentlich wird das nicht auch so eine Horrorshow. Der Mensch von ST meinte nämlich auch, dass wäre innerhalb einer Woche alles geregelt...


 


Was willste denn machen? Ein verwindungssteifes Heck anbauen lassen?  Da rate ich eher zum Komplett-Wechsel  Die Marke mit dem N hat da einige (steife) Alternativen im Angebot


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juni 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Oje, ich hab' am Samstag meinen Rahmen weggeschickt, hoffentlich wird das nicht auch so eine Horrorshow. Der Mensch von ST meinte nämlich auch, dass wäre innerhalb einer Woche alles geregelt...


 
Was willste denn machen? Ein verwindungssteifes Heck anbauen lassen?  Da rate ich eher zum Komplett-Wechsel  Die Marke mit dem N hat da einige (steife) Alternativen im Angebot 


***huch*** Doppelpost!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2008)

kennt den wer 












hier noch mehr


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2008)

Oleole, der Sportsmann us dr Schwiez  

Wie war denn hier das Wetter in der letzten Woche ? Isses nass im Wald ?
Ich geh entweder heute oder morgen auf jeden Fall mal bissl an der Solitude rumfahren. Hat wer Bock ?


----------



## driver79 (14. Juni 2008)

ich hätte bock, aber für ne tour is es rad net fitt genug...


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2008)

Ok, bei mir kommt jetzt sowieso nur noch morgen in Frage. Falls jemand Bock hat bissl gemütlich rumzufahren, kann er's ja hier reinschreiben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2008)

http://freecaster.com/live/1000006_1004825

schönes helmcam vid vom Matti Lehikonen.

da rumpelt es ganz gut


----------



## stinkyrider (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Koni,

long time no see,
würde gerne mit dir ne Runde mit fahren.
Wohne jetzt in Sillenbuch und kenn noch kaum Trails ausser so ein Kickerding Richtung Heumaden runter. Passt das mit nem Tourenbike was du da fährst?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Koeni (15. Juni 2008)

Der Markus 

also, mit dem Rad kann man schon so ziemlich alles fahren. Da oben kenn ich mich aber auch nicht aus. Is vielleicht eher dem Chris bekannt das Gebiet.

Leider hab ich gerade gemerkt, dass morgen bei mir n 4-Tage Kurzpraktikum anfängt. Muss aber bis Donnerstag auch noch n Seminar fertig machen, weil ich am WE auf's Southside will.

Werd also erstmal canceln müssen. Aber wir können trotzdem mal gern wieder zusammen fahren gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinkyrider (15. Juni 2008)

Ok, kein Thema.

Ich schau hier einfach ab und zu rein, dann machen wir was aus.
Bin an allen Trails rund um Stuggi interessiert. 

Grüße Markus


----------



## sms (15. Juni 2008)

stinkyrider schrieb:


> Ok, kein Thema.
> 
> Ich schau hier einfach ab und zu rein, dann machen wir was aus.
> Bin an allen Trails rund um Stuggi interessiert.
> ...


Sillenbuch???
Na dann ab in den sms Wald.


----------



## sms (15. Juni 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> @sms
> 
> Hört sich gut an - mein Helius ist auch schon ganz heiß (erkennt man an der Rotfärbung des Rahmens  ) Jetzt müssen wir nur mal einen Termin finden...


Logisch, mach einen Vorschlag, ich denke, unter der Woche ist bei dir recht schlecht, oder?


@Waldethematik?
Keine Ahnung, wo der is???


----------



## zerg10 (16. Juni 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Was willste denn machen? Ein verwindungssteifes Heck anbauen lassen?  Da rate ich eher zum Komplett-Wechsel  Die Marke mit dem N hat da einige (steife) Alternativen im Angebot



Gibt die Marke mit dem großen N auch lebenslange Garantie auf die Lager, wie die netten Herren vom Heiligen Kreuz ? Und zumindest ist das Heck wieder so steif wie vor 4 Jahren...


----------



## sms (16. Juni 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...Und zumindest ist das Heck wieder so steif wie vor 4 Jahren...


was nicht besonders viel ist


----------



## zerg10 (16. Juni 2008)

sms schrieb:


> was nicht besonders viel ist



Sagt derjenige, dem bei 'nem lauen Antritt die Kette reisst...


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Gibt die Marke mit dem großen N auch lebenslange Garantie auf die Lager, wie die netten Herren vom Heiligen Kreuz ? Und zumindest ist das Heck wieder so steif wie vor 4 Jahren...


 
Garantiere für nix, daß Du nicht selbst gebaut hast... noch dazu bei einem Verschleißteil. Alles eine Frage der Servicephilosophie  

@sms
Wie wäre es - um dem Namen des Threads mal wieder Ehre zu machen - mit kommendem Sonntag??? Nachdem wir Samstag in Wildbad waren  

Nimm' dies als Terminvorschläge...


----------



## brumbrum (16. Juni 2008)

Geht ihr doch alle rad fahren, pfft.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Geht ihr doch alle rad fahren, pfft.



Was'n los? Rad kaputt? Brumbrum kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (17. Juni 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Was'n los? Rad kaputt? Brumbrum kaputt?


brumbrum zu alt?


----------



## sms (17. Juni 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> @sms
> Wie wäre es - um dem Namen des Threads mal wieder Ehre zu machen - mit kommendem Sonntag??? Nachdem wir Samstag in Wildbad waren
> 
> Nimm' dies als Terminvorschläge...


Jow, Sonntag ist ein guter Plan.
Wir telefonieren noch wegen details.


----------



## brumbrum (17. Juni 2008)

BrumBrum = putt


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juni 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> BrumBrum = putt


 
Scheinbar beide Arme gebrochen, weil er sich beim Tippen so kurz hält... 

Mal im Ernst: was'n passiert?


----------



## sms (17. Juni 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> BrumBrum = putt



hoppa, watt is?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2008)

Servus,

@Brumbrum 

Alles Gute.

@Rest

Schaut mal auf dem Brumbrum seiner Hp vorbei und da im Blog bei Wiriehorn.  

@Ricktick

Dir auch alles Gute. Hoffe es geht schon besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (17. Juni 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @Brumbrum
> 
> ...




Schon lange wieder. War nix ernstes.

Aber ma was anderes, pokert hier jemand?


----------



## Marina (17. Juni 2008)

hier, ich^^


----------



## sms (18. Juni 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> hier, ich^^


Geh fort! Pokern ist Männersport


----------



## zerg10 (18. Juni 2008)

Ausser Strip-Poker.... 

@Brumbrum
Gute Besserung


----------



## brumbrum (18. Juni 2008)

Danke Leute geht schon wieder.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2008)

@brumbrum

Gute Besserung...  Schulterverletzungen sind ja seit letztem Jahr irgendwie in Mode   Nachmacher!


----------



## ricktick (18. Juni 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Geh fort! Pokern ist Männersport



paperlapapp, sag mir lieber ob du pokern kannst 
hat niemand Lust auf ein kleines turnier?

@brumbrum: meinst am sa geht schon wieder was?


----------



## brumbrum (18. Juni 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> @brumbrum: meinst am sa geht schon wieder was?



Sorry, hab voll verpeilt, dass ich dem Kevin versprochen hab mit ihm auf den Rookies Cup zu gehen. Bin das ganze WE nicht da.   
Greetz


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2008)

@all (und auch ricktick   )

Werde Samstag nachmittag nach Wildbad gehen. Kommt jemand mit, oder gucken alle WM?


----------



## driver79 (19. Juni 2008)

tz, das ihr immer nach wildbad müsst - versteh ich net 

für alle die am samstag net nach wildbad fahren, kommt doch nach rommelshausen! werde mich dort mit butter.cb und nen paar anderen um ca. 18 uhr treffen, nen bischen radeln und anschliessend oder währendessen evtl. noch grillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (19. Juni 2008)

eine famose idee 
dreck springen und grillen - wie ich das lieeeeeeeeeeebe 

ich mach nen nüdelsalat dazu und spende ne flasche ketchup


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2008)

@driver

Vielleicht komme ich ja noch vorbei... aber ich muss Sonntag früh raus, radeln mit SMS in Schwäbisch-Gmünd 

Schau'n mer mal!


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin am Samstag mim Basti erst an der Solitude, dann WM schauen und dann EM schauen .
Falls sich uns noch jemand anschließen will, kann er sich gerne melden. Werden aber auch viel im Krumbich sein zum Fotos machen.

Rommelshausen hört sich auch verlockend an, aber mein Hellfire wohnt ja jetzt in Österreich...


Falls es interessiert:

Seeding run

1. Gee Atherton
2. Greg Minnaar
3. Justin Leov
4. Sam Hill
5. Sam Blenkisop
6. Mickael Pascal
7. Steve Peat
8. Brendan Fairclough
9. Chris Kovarik
10. Julien Camellini
            .
            .
            .
19. Marcus Klausmann
            .
            .
            .
53. Frank Schneider
            .
            .
            .
66. Jürgen Beneke


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2008)

@Koni

Jaja... immer gut für eine Ausrede 

@driver

Dirtmag und ich kommen dann morgen abend auch nach ROM - halt' den Grill warm!  Schätze mal, wir sind dann gegen 18.30 da. Will halt auch Wildbad noch ein wenig auskosten...

Bis denne

der D


----------



## Koeni (22. Juni 2008)

Also des hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Der Hill is der krasseste Mensch auf diesem Planeten 

Schnell waren viele, aber so schnell geht eigentlich garnet.

http://freecaster.com/live/1000006_1005144


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juni 2008)

@koni

Bei uns hat sich's auch gelohnt... und der Chris kann jetzt grillen 

Streckenbericht: Wir waren heute beim SMS zum fahren... macht Spaß, ist aber teilweise schon heftig. 500hm am Stück wollen halt erst mal bewältigt werden - bergauf  Und es gibt ein paar richtig gute Singletrails auf der Ostalb, einige davon haben wir gefunden. Wenn SMS nicht so vergeßlich wäre, hätten wir sicher noch den einen oder anderen mehr fahren können - so müssen wir halt später noch mal hin und die restlichen Trails fahren 

Alles in allem ein gelungener Ausflug - danke an unseren "Local"


----------



## driver79 (22. Juni 2008)




----------



## sms (23. Juni 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> danke an unseren "Local"



jow, ich habe zu danken fürs vorbeikommen.
Dass wir am letzten Trail wohl vorbeigerast sind, nervt mich echt. 
Werd' da wohl asap wieder hochpaddeln und solange suchen, bis ich den einstieg wieder finde.


----------



## brumbrum (23. Juni 2008)

Alzheimer oder was, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (23. Juni 2008)

hu ihr 

mir hats am samstag super viel spass mit euch gemacht. die hügel machen einfach laune, könnt ich glatt zur wöchentlichen regelmässigkeit ausufern lassen... inkl grillen versteht sich 

greetz


----------



## sms (23. Juni 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Alzheimer oder was, hehe.


ääähm, was war ???


----------



## brumbrum (24. Juni 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ääähm, was war ???



Trail nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Trail nicht mehr gefunden


Wer bist du denn


----------



## Koeni (24. Juni 2008)

Hat von Euch eigentlich scho jemand in die neue mtb-rider geschaut ? 

So auf Seite 120/121 ?


----------



## sms (25. Juni 2008)

Spass beiseite......... Hat wirklich niemand was von Walde (UpHill-Chiller) gehört?

Letzter Post in Forum 19.05.2008,
seit B-Mais keine Antworten auf Mails, Telefonisch ebenfalls nicht greifbar?
Weis einer was? @Zerg, ist das richtig, du hast auch den Schlüssel von der B-Mais-Wohnung nicht zurück? Ist Walde dort für iimmer abgetaucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (25. Juni 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Spass beiseite......... Hat wirklich niemand was von Walde (UpHill-Chiller) gehört?
> 
> Letzter Post in Forum 19.05.2008,
> seit B-Mais keine Antworten auf Mails, Telefonisch ebenfalls nicht greifbar?
> Weis einer was? @Zerg, ist das richtig, du hast auch den Schlüssel von der B-Mais-Wohnung nicht zurück? Ist Walde dort für iimmer abgetaucht?



Hat wohl gerade ziemlich viel privaten u. beruflichen Streß, aber er lebt teilweise noch. Ist auch nicht zwangsverheiratet oder aufgefressen worden. Der wird sich schon noch vor Frankreich wieder hier melden...


----------



## brumbrum (25. Juni 2008)

Nee nix vom Walde -- ist ja schon nen bissle seltsam


----------



## dangerousD (26. Juni 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat von Euch eigentlich scho jemand in die neue mtb-rider geschaut ?
> 
> So auf Seite 120/121 ?




Cool! Der Fotograf heißt wie Du!!! Zufälle gibt's   


Glückwunsch zur ersten Veröffentlichung


----------



## Koeni (26. Juni 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Cool! Der Fotograf heißt wie Du!!! Zufälle gibt's



Ach, halt die Fress Du Drecksack 



dangerousD schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur ersten Veröffentlichung



Danke !


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Nee nix vom Walde -- ist ja schon nen bissle seltsam


@Zerg hat recht,
er ist nur einfach im Stress.

Seine Karre ist voll kaputt, aus seiner Wohnung muss er raus..... hoffentlich ist sein Demo noch ganz.


----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2008)

Bin morgen vielleicht mim Basti in Albstadt. Hat noch jemand Bock ?


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juli 2008)

@Koni
Gute Fotos 

@all
Ich hab' gerade eine neue verachtungswürdige Spezies entdeckt, die sich ungefähr in gleicher Höhe wie Mp3-behangene Nordicwalker befindet: Die Liegeradfahrer. Davon gibt es wohl nur 2 Sorten, die eine textet dich ohne Punkt u. Komma an der Ampel zu u. die andere Sorte tut so, als ob sie das Radfahren erfunden hätten.
Ich glaube ich muss mir eine neue Route für die Heimfahrt suchen...


----------



## sms (3. Juli 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Die Liegeradfahrer....



Ich finds toll ...     Über die kann sogar ich locker hinwegsehen


----------



## Koeni (3. Juli 2008)

Ich bin gerade mim Basti am Überlegen, ob wir Sa+So nach lac blanc fahren sollen. Ist noch nicht fix, aber falls da noch wer mit will, kann er ja mal bescheid geben...


----------



## sms (4. Juli 2008)

Sonst noch jemand Pläne fürs Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (5. Juli 2008)

@dd oder dirtmag

Wie ist die genaue bezeichnung eurer Nobby Nic's? Weil ich bin heute welche gefahren ... die waren echt ziemlich schlecht, habe sie nach einer fahrt mit plattfuss am schluss gleich wieder runtergeschmissen.

Der Maxxis Advantage fährt sich viel besser.


----------



## Koeni (6. Juli 2008)

Jemand nächstes WE Bock auf Lac-Blanc ? 

Der Park is der Hammer. Jeder MUSS da unbedingt hin. Ganz wichtig.
Ich bin in noch keinem besseren Park gefahren.


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juli 2008)

@sms

Versuch' es doch mal mit mehr als 1,0 bar  Habe mit den Nobbies bislang noch keinen Platten gefahren - und ich habe es echt versucht! Fahre allerdings auch mit 2,5bar hinten und 2,0 bar vorn. Bei meinem Kampfgewicht ist das OK... 

@koeni

Hört sich gut an... nächstes WE bin ich nicht da, und übernächstes wollten wir noch mal zum Steppi. Da kommen Stefan und ich gerade her - haben gestern ein wenig an der Burg gespielt. Macht auch MEGA-Spaß, und ist nicht ganz so weit weg wie Lac Blanc. Wie lange seid Ihr eigentlich gefahren?


----------



## sms (6. Juli 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...Fahre allerdings auch mit 2,5bar hinten und 2,0 bar vorn. Bei meinem Kampfgewicht ist das OK...
> ....


puuh, dann rutscht er nurnoch weg.... ne, die reifen sind nix... passt mir net.

Ach ja, habe gestern den Einstieg Abschlusstrail wieder gefunden. ---> zugeil das ding


----------



## Koeni (6. Juli 2008)

@DD
so ca. 2 3/4h hin. Zurück fast 4h, standen aber 3 mal im Stau. Die Anfahrt lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich werd in Zukunft eher dorthin fahren als z.B. nach Todtnau


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juli 2008)

sms schrieb:


> puuh, dann rutscht er nurnoch weg.... ne, die reifen sind nix... passt mir net.



 Na ja, wie Du meinst... die 100%-Lösung für jeden gibt es halt nicht 

@koni

Hmmm... schon recht lang, da lohnt sich evtl. sogar die Übernachtung. Soweit ich weiß, kann man da auch im Auto pennen. Schau'n mer mal!


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2008)

klar, da sollte man schon übernachten. Platz dafür gibt's genug. Wir hatten unser Zelt hinten auf'm Parkplatz aufgestellt. Das geht ohne Probleme. Die Sanitären Anlagen sind dann halt ein Bach


----------



## sms (7. Juli 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> klar, da sollte man schon übernachten. Platz dafür gibt's genug. Wir hatten unser Zelt hinten auf'm Parkplatz aufgestellt. Das geht ohne Probleme. Die Sanitären Anlagen sind dann halt ein Bach


Geil, da nächste mal will ich mit.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Konni, 

was ist denn so das Besondere an dem Park? Ich habe schon ein paar Videos gesehen und die haben mir ganz gut gefallen. 
Ich werde im August geschäfftlich im Elsass sein und da wollte ich ein WE am Lac blanc verbringen (wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, hab mir nämlich gerade das Schlüsselbein gebrochen)

greetz ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ... hab mir nämlich gerade das Schlüsselbein gebrochen)
> 
> greetz ra.



 Dann mal gute Besserung. Wo haste denn das erledigt?


----------



## driver79 (7. Juli 2008)

von mir auch gute besserung!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (7. Juli 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung. Wo haste denn das erledigt?


port de soleil, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Konni,
> 
> was ist denn so das Besondere an dem Park? Ich habe schon ein paar Videos gesehen und die haben mir ganz gut gefallen.
> Ich werde im August geschäfftlich im Elsass sein und da wollte ich ein WE am Lac blanc verbringen (wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, hab mir nämlich gerade das Schlüsselbein gebrochen)
> ...


Hi Holk
Ja, dann auch von mir Gute Besserung.

Das Besondere an dem Park ist, dass es 6 Strecken gibt von denen 4 absolut geil sind. Eine ist ne Familienabfahrt, die anderen 5 würde ich alle als Downhills bezeichnen. Der neue Downhill (La Nuts) ist aber n bissl übertrieben find ich. Im Großen und Ganzen nicht sooo schwer, aber Felspassagen drin, in denen ich mich wahrscheinlich umbringen würde und ein amtlicher Zielsprung. 
Dann gibt's noch La Cool, die ist ziemlich kurvig und hat auch n paar Wiesenkurven. La Roots ist n Downhill mit einigen Holzkonstruktionen, Anliegern und lustigen Hüpfern. Wurzelig ist die auch etwas, geht aber.
La Flow ist ne Strecke, die mit ein paar witzigen Anliegern anfängt und dann weitergeht innen Wald, auch wieder Wurzeln und wie der Name schon sagt recht Flowig. Und zu guter Letzt noch La Fat, die wir zum Schluss am häufigsten gefahren sind, weil sie nicht so auf die Hände geht und auch super spaßig ist. Die hat auch viele Anliegerkurven, ist teilweise n bissl BikerX-mäßig und hat zwischendrin immer wieder Holz-Drops. Die kamen mir alle gleich hoch vor. Bin zumindest immer gleichlang geflogen . Ich schätze bis in die Landung sind die so 2,50-3m. Dann kommen 2 mittelgroße Doubles, die gebaut sind wie Dirts (Distanz so ca. 4m). Die machen auch echt Laune. Unten trifft die Strecke dann noch auf nen kurzen 4x.

Wie gesagt, ist sicherlich Ansichtssache, aber für mich persönlich isses schon definitiv der bisher beste Park. Und da zähl ich auch Morzine und Les Gets dazu. Zusammengenommen ist Portes Du Soleil natürlich geiler, aber als Einzelparks gesehn, können selbst die da nicht mithalten.


----------



## sms (7. Juli 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hi Holk
> Ja, dann auch von mir Gute Besserung.




Von mir auch


Koeni schrieb:


> Das Besondere an dem Park ist, dass es 6 Strecken gibt von denen 4 absolut geil sind. Eine ist ne Familienabfahrt, die anderen 5 würde ich alle als Downhills bezeichnen. Der neue Downhill (La Nuts) ist aber n bissl übertrieben find ich. Im Großen und Ganzen nicht sooo schwer, aber Felspassagen drin, in denen ich mich wahrscheinlich umbringen würde und ein amtlicher Zielsprung.
> Dann gibt's noch La Cool, die ist ziemlich kurvig und hat auch n paar Wiesenkurven. La Roots ist n Downhill mit einigen Holzkonstruktionen, Anliegern und lustigen Hüpfern. Wurzelig ist die auch etwas, geht aber.
> La Flow ist ne Strecke, die mit ein paar witzigen Anliegern anfängt und dann weitergeht innen Wald, auch wieder Wurzeln und wie der Name schon sagt recht Flowig. Und zu guter Letzt noch La Fat, die wir zum Schluss am häufigsten gefahren sind, weil sie nicht so auf die Hände geht und auch super spaßig ist. Die hat auch viele Anliegerkurven, ist teilweise n bissl BikerX-mäßig und hat zwischendrin immer wieder Holz-Drops. Die kamen mir alle gleich hoch vor. Bin zumindest immer gleichlang geflogen . Ich schätze bis in die Landung sind die so 2,50-3m. Dann kommen 2 mittelgroße Doubles, die gebaut sind wie Dirts (Distanz so ca. 4m). Die machen auch echt Laune. Unten trifft die Strecke dann noch auf nen kurzen 4x.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ist sicherlich Ansichtssache, aber für mich persönlich isses schon definitiv der bisher beste Park. Und da zähl ich auch Morzine und Les Gets dazu. Zusammengenommen ist Portes Du Soleil natürlich geiler, aber als Einzelparks gesehn, können selbst die da nicht mithalten.


Wie gsagt, next time bin i dabei.


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2008)

Jo, next time is vielleicht am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (7. Juli 2008)

ich fand letztes jahr die la soft richtig cool zu fahren. is zwar nix schwieriges dabei, aber die kurven haben richtig laune gemacht...


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2008)

Hm, die hab ich nicht gesehn 



ach so, die heißt jetzt wohl L'Easy bzw. "Familiale"


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juli 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Konni,
> 
> was ist denn so das Besondere an dem Park? Ich habe schon ein paar Videos gesehen und die haben mir ganz gut gefallen.
> Ich werde im August geschäfftlich im Elsass sein und da wollte ich ein WE am Lac blanc verbringen (wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, hab mir nämlich gerade das Schlüsselbein gebrochen)
> ...



Was machst du in unserem fortgeschrittenen Alter auch noch für Sachen ? Gute Besserung auch von mir...


----------



## Koeni (8. Juli 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> ...immer wieder Holz-Drops. Die kamen mir alle gleich hoch vor. Bin zumindest immer gleichlang geflogen . Ich schätze bis in die Landung sind die so 2,50-3m.



Da muss ich wohl etwas zurück rudern . hab nochmal Bilder gesehn. Die sind viel niedriger. Stand halt nicht daneben, sondern nur obendrauf und da sieht das ja immer viel höher aus


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme. Ist mir in den PDS passiert, gleich am ersten Tag nach der dritten Abfahrt an einer völlig unnötigen Stelle. (Ausfahrt aus dem Tunnel in Morzine)
Sau bleed, aber nachher ist man immer schlauer. 
Jetzt hab ich halt nen Draht in der Schulter der die drei Stücke zusammenhält. 
@Konni: vielen Dank für die ausführliche Schilderung, gibt mir noch mehr Lust dort mal fahren zu gehen. 

Ich kann ja mal den 23 / 24 August in den Raum werfen (wenn ich bis dahin schon wieder fit bin). Ansonsten fahre ich halt die "Familialle" was für mich als Familienvater auch standesgemäß wäre. 
Vielleicht können sich noch mehr für diesen Termin erwärmen (ein franz. Sprichwort sagt, je mehr Irre man ist, umso besser lacht man)

Greetz ra.


----------



## carmin (8. Juli 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> ... La Nuts ... La Cool ... La Roots ... La Flow ... La Fat ...


und ich dachte immer, in Frankreich stehe man Anglizismen noch eher reserviert gegenüber ;-)

Ra: thx, geht wieder ;-)


----------



## Koeni (9. Juli 2008)

immerhin steht ein "La" davor


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2008)

Hat wer was fürs Wochenende geplant ?
Wenns Wetter mitmacht, werden wir hier bissl auf den Trails rumheizen. Will jemand mit ?


----------



## sms (11. Juli 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> ...werden wir hier bissl auf den Trails rumheizen. Will jemand mit ?


Wann und wo?

---> Gelbes Pitch meets blaues Pitch


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2008)

. Wann weiß ich net, aber der Ort wird wohl rund ums Krumbachtal sein.

Hat die Montage von der Kettenführung bei Dir problemlos geklappt? Ich bin noch net so ganz zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (11. Juli 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> . Wann weiß ich net, aber der Ort wird wohl rund ums Krumbachtal sein.
> 
> Hat die Montage von der Kettenführung bei Dir problemlos geklappt? Ich bin noch net so ganz zufrieden


Naja,
so ganz zufrieden war ich anfangs auch nicht.
Folgendes musste ich tun:
- Alle ISCG-Schrauben müssen raus (sonst liegt die Führung nicht am Rahmen an, sondern an den Schrauben.
- Diese silberne Spacerscheibe muss auf jeden Fall zwischen Lager und Führung, sonst schleift die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und geht nicht aufs große.
- Einmal mit der Rohrzange ein wenig an der Führung nach aussen (weg vom Reifen ) gezogen.
 Jetzt gehts.

Langstrecken und Matschversuche habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber das wird noch.

So schauts nun aus:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2008)

Als kleine Einstimmung
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/8126/

Ich frage mich allerdings wo einige der Strecken oder Lines sind


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2008)

@DD

Schade das ihr heute nicht hier wart. Der Regen diese Woche war der Hammer. Die Strecken an der Burg waren im optimalen Zustand!

Bin heute nur einmal am  Landehügel von dem geilen Sprung hängen geblieben. Ansonsten hat es immer gepasst. Und die Kurve danach,.... hossaaaa.

Ach ja, Annett hat mich den ganzen Tag hoch gefahren. Hammergeil wenn man nicht laufen muss  Und man hat soviel Energie zum fahren übrig


----------



## dirtmag (12. Juli 2008)

@ Steppi Jaja, mach uns nur die Nase lang. Du weißt, wir kommen wieder, und wehe es ist wieder so staubig


----------



## carmin (12. Juli 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ach ja, Annett hat mich den ganzen Tag hoch gefahren.


Das ist aber nett von Annett... Was muss man eigentlich tun, dass sich ein Mensch ganztägig als Lift zur Verfügung stellt?

Und ich mach mir immer noch Gedanken über Schlüsselbeine.  Wieso wird ausgerechnet dieses exponierte und empfindliche Bauteil von den gängigen Jäckelchen gar nicht abgedeckt?  Das kann doch nicht absichtlich vergessen worden sein...?


----------



## de_reu (12. Juli 2008)

@SMS:
Cooles Bike!

BTW: bin letzte Juli-Woche in Champery; kekst mich allmählich an, dass ich beim biken so weicheiig bin!

Cu de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juli 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Das ist aber nett von Annett... Was muss man eigentlich tun, dass sich ein Mensch ganztägig als Lift zur Verfügung stellt?
> 
> Und ich mach mir immer noch Gedanken über Schlüsselbeine.  Wieso wird ausgerechnet dieses exponierte und empfindliche Bauteil von den gängigen Jäckelchen gar nicht abgedeckt?  Das kann doch nicht absichtlich vergessen worden sein...?



Du kennst mich doch. Sympatisch, nett zuvorkommend  Das sollte reichen
Übrigens habe ich nicht danach gefragt. Es wurde mir regelrecht aufgezwungen 

@de reu 
Dann sollten wir uns ja treffen.


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juli 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Das ist aber nett von Annett... Was muss man eigentlich tun, dass sich ein Mensch ganztägig als Lift zur Verfügung stellt?
> 
> Und ich mach mir immer noch Gedanken über Schlüsselbeine.  Wieso wird ausgerechnet dieses exponierte und empfindliche Bauteil von den gängigen Jäckelchen gar nicht abgedeckt?  Das kann doch nicht absichtlich vergessen worden sein...?



Ich denk, dass kann man nicht schützen. Denn sie brechen nicht weil ein Schlag drauf kommt, sondern weil man auf die Seite also auf die Schulter stützt und dann kommt eine Kraft von außen auf das Schlüsselbein und wennd diese Kraft zu groß ist bricht es. Wenn du Holks Röntgenbilder gesehen hast (???) kann man sehen, das die gebrochenen Teile übereinander liegen. Denn wie gesagt die Kraft kommt von außen und beim Bruchen verschieben sich die Teile dann auch noch gegen einanader.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Juli 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Das ist aber nett von Annett... Was muss man eigentlich tun, dass sich ein Mensch ganztägig als Lift zur Verfügung stellt?
> 
> Und ich mach mir immer noch Gedanken über Schlüsselbeine.  Wieso wird ausgerechnet dieses exponierte und empfindliche Bauteil von den gängigen Jäckelchen gar nicht abgedeckt?  Das kann doch nicht absichtlich vergessen worden sein...?



Hi, 

bei meinem Krankengymnasten steht ein menschl. Skelett (nein, ich meine nicht die magersüchtige Praxishelferin). Da sieht so ein Schlüsselbein ziemlich stabil aus. Bei so einem Sturz muss schon eine recht grosse Kraft wirken damit das bricht. 
Die Protektorenjacken kann die Kraft wahrscheinlich nur minimal dämpfen und verteilt den Druck auf die gesamte Schulter. Ist sie zu groß bricht halt das schwächste Glied. 
Das einzige was da helfen kann ist die Dainese, die man unter der Haut trägt (Muskeln) oder man kann so gut stürzen, dass man sich richtig abrollt und nicht einschlägt (Beides hat bei mir wohl gefehlt )

Greetz ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (13. Juli 2008)

Laaaaangweilig .....






_


----------



## Koeni (13. Juli 2008)

Ich stell mir grad den Sms vor wie er aufm Sofa hockt und sich überlegt was er machen könnte.
"Ahh, ich stell meine beiden Bikes in die Tiefgaragenfenster und fotografier sie, wieso bin ich da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen"



Aber was solls, ohne ihn wärs manchmal nur halb so lustig 

Was ein Nachbar denkt, der gerade zu seinem Auto läuft, will ich mir lieber garnicht vorstellen...
Da steht so ein kleiner Zwerg und versucht seine Fahrräder ins Fenster zu heben...
Ich denke ich wüßte, welche Nummer ich wähle...


----------



## driver79 (13. Juli 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Laaaaangweilig .....
> 
> _



dann geh rad fahren


----------



## sms (13. Juli 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> dann geh rad fahren


----------



## butter.cb (13. Juli 2008)

ahahahhaaha wie geil  .. aber ich hab da noch n vorschlag @sms. da das wetter ja offensichtlich nicht besser werden will...mit ein bischen güldener farbe lassen sich 2 herrlich prunkvolle rahmen um deine beiden kellerfenster zeichnen. fänd ich angemessen und - was tut man nicht alles für ein gutes foto


----------



## gbm31 (13. Juli 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Als kleine Einstimmung
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/8126/
> 
> Ich frage mich allerdings wo einige der Strecken oder Lines sind




IHR SCHWEINE!!!






schade, daß ich dieses jahr nicht dabeiseinkann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (13. Juli 2008)

sms schrieb:


>



da sag ich nur: es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur die falsche kleidung


----------



## sms (13. Juli 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ahahahhaaha wie geil  .. aber ich hab da noch n vorschlag @sms. da das wetter ja offensichtlich nicht besser werden will...mit ein bischen güldener farbe lassen sich 2 herrlich prunkvolle rahmen um deine beiden kellerfenster zeichnen. fänd ich angemessen und - was tut man nicht alles für ein gutes foto



Sowas würde ich nieeee tun:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juli 2008)

@sms 

Man merkt das Dir langweilig ist


----------



## butter.cb (13. Juli 2008)

allerdings. hm - lassen sich in so ner tiefgarage etwa keine rampen aufstellen ?


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juli 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> 
> Schade das ihr heute nicht hier wart. Der Regen diese Woche war der Hammer. Die Strecken an der Burg waren im optimalen Zustand!
> 
> ...




Blah-blah-blah...  Aus dem Grund kommen wir ja nächsten Samstag auch noch mal hoch zu Dir  Habe doch gesagt, dass das mit dem Sprung besser wird, je mehr Grip man hat  

@koni
Lac Blanc fällt nach jetziger Planung bei mir aus, zumindest für kommendes WE. Muss/will am Freitag noch auf eine Geburtstagsparty - da komme ich am Samstag nicht ganz so früh aus den Federn und gehe dann mit dirtmag lieber zum Steppi. Der vom runter.rasen  genannte Termin im August käme schon eher in Frage.

@runter.rasen

Gute Besserung von mir natürlich auch noch...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juli 2008)

@ DD & Dirtmag
Das nenne ich Einsatz! Freu mich.
Stefan, bring diesmal die Kamera mit. Wenn das Wetter passen sollte, können wir ja nen paar Pics machen. Hab da voll Lust zu. Nachdem das in Bmais ganz gut geklappt hatte. 

Sonst noch wer dabei??

Evtl. hat Koni der Spezialfotoman ja auch mal Lust zu kommen 
Ist sicher nicht Lac .. aber spaßig alle mal. Und nen Foto von Dir bekommen wir auch noch hin. Musst halt laien zusammen arbeiten.


----------



## driver79 (13. Juli 2008)

wenns ne mitfahrgelegenheit gibt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juli 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> wenns ne mitfahrgelegenheit gibt, bin ich dabei.



Halt' doch mal den Daumen raus  Hast ja nur ein kleines Rad, das kriegen wir auch noch unter


----------



## brumbrum (14. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß ja nich, aber wir waren Sa und So fahren, hehe.


----------



## Koeni (14. Juli 2008)

Lac blanc lass ich auch ausfallen. Ich will aber auf jeden Fall an einem Tag am WE radeln gehn. Fahrt Ihr Samstag morgen hoch und Samstag abend wieder heim ?
Dann würd ich's mir vielleicht überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. Juli 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Lac blanc lass ich auch ausfallen. Ich will aber auf jeden Fall an einem Tag am WE radeln gehn. Fahrt Ihr Samstag morgen hoch und Samstag abend wieder heim ?
> Dann würd ich's mir vielleicht überlegen


 
Dann überleg' mal, weil so werden wir es tun...


----------



## Koeni (14. Juli 2008)

Gut zu wissen, dann überleg ich mal. Hab aber auch Bock auf Pitch, bitch !


----------



## driver79 (14. Juli 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Halt' doch mal den Daumen raus  Hast ja nur ein kleines Rad, das kriegen wir auch noch unter



ok. wann soll ich den daumen raushalten? 
yo, und vorallem sind die räder so schnell ausgebaut


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2008)

Nabend,
dass hört sich ja gut an. Bin mal gespannt. Dann können wir ja den kompletten Parkplatz belegen


----------



## carmin (14. Juli 2008)

Seh grade... dubbels Morzine-Fotos enden auch mit nem Röntgenbild...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/4388


----------



## Kailinger (14. Juli 2008)

Aha, distale Radiusfraktur. Schöner Scheiß, gute Besserung!
Richtig lustig wirds beim Nägel ziehen...


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juli 2008)

@koni & driver

Die endgültige Entscheidung wegen Samstag fällt wohl Freitag abend... schauen wir mal, was das Wetter so bringt.


----------



## zerg10 (16. Juli 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koni & driver
> 
> Die endgültige Entscheidung wegen Samstag fällt wohl Freitag abend... schauen wir mal, was das Wetter so bringt.



Moment mal, Wetter ist doch immer meine Ausrede....


----------



## dirtmag (16. Juli 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Moment mal, Wetter ist doch immer meine Ausrede....


DD meinte damit, wir fahren nur wenn es regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (16. Juli 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal den 23 / 24 August in den Raum werfen (wenn ich bis dahin schon wieder fit bin). Ansonsten fahre ich halt die "Familialle" was für mich als Familienvater auch standesgemäß wäre.
> Vielleicht können sich noch mehr für diesen Termin erwärmen (ein franz. Sprichwort sagt, je mehr Irre man ist, umso besser lacht man)
> 
> Greetz ra.




hmm, flori und meine wenigkeit haben auf jeden fall vor, einen augustsonntag, am besten ein ganzes wocheende in lac blanc rumzueiern.

aber am 24. leider definitiv nicht: da taufen wir unsere jüngste...


----------



## slayerrider (16. Juli 2008)

Wo pennt man denn in Lac Blanc am besten? Weis da jemand was?
@Koeni: Du hast dort wild gecampt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
Ist das dann zu empfehlen, oder gibt es das sowas wie ne Jugendherberge.
Scheint ja laut Google ziemlich in der Pampa zu sein.
Danke.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

ich war zwar noch nicht dort aber das dürfte nicht schlecht sein:
http://www.blancrupt.com/ oder http://la-tinfronce.ifrance.com/

greetz ra.


----------



## sms (16. Juli 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ....
> aber am 24. ....


24 ster ist klasse!


----------



## Koeni (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, wir haben wild gecampt. Werd ich auch nächstes Mal wieder so machen. Man ist da so gut wie alleine, da der Parkplatz für den Winter und die Skitouris kalkuliert is.
Ist halt natürlich keine Wiese, sondern ein Schotterparkplatz. Uns hats trotzdem gut getaugt.
Nen Campingplatz gibts da wohl auch recht nah.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Juli 2008)

sms schrieb:


> 24 ster ist klasse!







komm du mir nochmal unter die füsse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. Juli 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ... flori und meine wenigkeit ...
> aber am 24. leider definitiv nicht: da taufen wir unsere jüngste...


 
Ich wußte ja, daß ihr euch nahe steht, aber daß ihr dann auch noch ein Kind adoptiert...


----------



## gbm31 (16. Juli 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich wußte ja, daß ihr euch nahe steht, aber daß ihr dann auch noch ein Kind adoptiert...







ertappt!


----------



## hansbär (17. Juli 2008)

Waren letztes we am lac blanc und ich muss sagen dass es Echt ein richtig guter Park ist. Super Auswahl an Strecken, keine lange wartezeiten am Lift, freundliches Personal, pennen aufm Parkplatz auch kein Problem. Kann ich also auch nur weiterempfeheln und von uns aus gut in 3 std. zu erreichen. Wir kommen wieder  !!

gruß


----------



## slayerrider (17. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Infos an alle!
Muss mal schauen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juli 2008)

@Butter.cb, Chris, DD, Dirtmag, Matze

Hat gestern "urst gefetzt"  (um es mit Dirks Worten zu sagen)
Hoffe das Dirk das Adrenalin wieder abgebaut hat und Euch alle gut heim gebracht hat.
Mein MEGA Wadenkrampf löst sich so langsam auch wieder. Zwickt noch, aber ich bin ja auch keine 30 mehr .

Morgen noch Bikepflege und mal sehen ob ich mit der Wade ggf. ne kleine Tour fahren kann. 


Schönen Sonntag noch allen hier.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juli 2008)

@steppi

Ich war doch ganz ruhig  Hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht an der Burg. Wir kommen wieder, soviel ist mal klar 

Ich übrigen habe ich evtl. eine Erklärung, warum Du 10m auf dem Bauch durch's Laub gerutscht bist: der Wadenkrampf war nicht Folge, sondern Ursache für den Sturz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juli 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> 
> Ich war doch ganz ruhig  Hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht an der Burg. Wir kommen wieder, soviel ist mal klar
> 
> Ich übrigen habe ich evtl. eine Erklärung, warum Du 10m auf dem Bauch durch's Laub gerutscht bist: der Wadenkrampf war nicht Folge, sondern Ursache für den Sturz


Der Meinung bin ich ja auch 
Wollte es nur nicht wie Sissi aussehen lassen. 
Stuntman Mike würde das auch nicht zugeben


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juli 2008)

Jungens, grüßt mir das nächste mal die burg 

ich würd auch gerne mal wieder bin aber "leider" nur noch auf der baustelle und muss sehen, dass das häusle fertig wird.

spätestens nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## butter.cb (20. Juli 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hat gestern "urst gefetzt"  (um es mit Dirks Worten zu sagen)



jawohl genau! hat voll getaugt  mit euch kann man wirklich herrlich nen spassigen, ausgedehnten bikenachmittag verbringen (sogar samstags *g*).

greetz @ all


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juli 2008)

Backwoods schrieb:


> spätestens nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei.



Sowas ähnliches hast Du auch schon letztes Jahr gesagt 


@butter.cb

Ja, in Gegenwart von Damen benehmen wir uns immer ganz anständig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (20. Juli 2008)

tschuldigung, wenn ich hier so reinplatze... bin neu hier in der gegend (esslingen a.n.) und suche feine trails in der nähreren umgebung. rom, aichwald, degerloch und kernenturm hab ich schonmal zusammen, is echt nice, wieviele wildauten in den wäldern rumstehn - find ich echt klasse, auch wenns nich ganz legal is.. was solls, fahre ja schnell weiter ;-) falls mal jemand lust ne runde zu schreddern bin ich gern dabei ! 

MfG
Matthes


----------



## Scotty87 (21. Juli 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> jawohl genau! hat voll getaugt



das unterschreib ich 
...bis auf so ne Kleinigkeit (*schnief*) wars echt top!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab da mal was vorbereitet 


















@butter.cb

Jetzt wegsehen!!!


----------



## butter.cb (21. Juli 2008)

muhararar... irgendwie hab ich mich grad voll ertappt gefühlt


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juli 2008)

Was'n das für ein fleischfressender Homo-Club ? Da würde ich ja nie mit wollen...


----------



## Koeni (22. Juli 2008)

Ja, n paar komische Leute sind da schon dabei


----------



## brumbrum (22. Juli 2008)

Weiß jemand etwas vom Walde ????


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juli 2008)

@koni

Na warte, wenn ich Dich erwische! 

@brumbrum

Keine Ahnung. Noch gehe ich davon aus, daß er ab Samstag mit uns in Les Gets ist...


----------



## sms (23. Juli 2008)

[YT="Yoda ruft im Altersheim an"]XQKiHz9Gh0Q&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (23. Juli 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Noch gehe ich davon aus, daß er ab Samstag mit uns in Les Gets ist...


Jup, Walde is im Stress.

Fahre am Samstagmorgen mit Walde im Gepäck los.
Denke allerdings nicht, dass wir uns in Herrenberg treffen.
Ist vielleicht auch besser für euch und eure Frontscheiben


----------



## sms (25. Juli 2008)

Sieh gut aus


----------



## bikingarni (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr alten Bekannten!

Ich fahre am Samstag den 9.8. und den 10.8. nach Wildbad und Todtnau, da dann endlich meine Prüfungen rum sind!
Fahr zwar danach gleich an den Bodensee weiter, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen.
Noch ne Frage: War jemand von euch schon mal in Lac Blanc?

Viel Spaß in Les Gets,

Arni


----------



## slayerrider (30. Juli 2008)

Vor zwei Seiten oder so hat Koeni was geschrieben, schau mal zurück.
Aus eigener Erfahrung: Das ist der Park. Wirklich super. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe bauen die immmer noch mehr. Kann also nur noch besser werden. Ein Muss!


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (2. August 2008)

pfoooorz!!!


----------



## sms (2. August 2008)

Yes I am


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (2. August 2008)

ich will morgen mal nach korb - steht da noch was ?


----------



## gbm31 (2. August 2008)

photos her!


----------



## Koeni (3. August 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> pfoooorz!!!



puuuh, der stenkt aber pfolle Karacho


----------



## mantra (4. August 2008)

So...damit ich auch mal wieder was hier rein geschrieben hab: Scheee wars! Yes, I am! Pfetza! Très bien!

Gurten hat auch noch ziemlich Spass gemacht und das Essen bei Björn und Sara(h??) war total lecker!


----------



## dangerousD (4. August 2008)

I like!


----------



## brumbrum (4. August 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> ich will morgen mal nach korb - steht da noch was ?



nimmer viel


----------



## zerg10 (4. August 2008)

Gefangen in ..., Teil 2

und 

... in Ketten, Teil 4

und ganz wichtig für'n Mike, dass er's nicht vergisst:

N... prellen !

Ansonsten war's ein genialer Urlaub !


----------



## mantra (4. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> I like!



Ich wusste doch das ich was wichtiges vergessen hab


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> und ganz wichtig für'n Mike, dass er's nicht vergisst:
> 
> N... prellen !



 so machen wir das!


PDS war geil und zum Abschluß noch Gurten fetzen hat au Laune gemacht.
Genau 10x 

Ansonsten muss ich jetzt mal Briefe schreiben 

Nee nee, mach ich net. ich ruf da mal an


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (4. August 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Gurten fetzen hat au Laune gemacht.



mensch, des heißt pfätza


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> mensch, des heißt pfätza



yes, I am.


----------



## sms (4. August 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> mensch, des heißt pfätza



Schofsäckl


----------



## carmin (4. August 2008)

Wo hier regelmäßig über ausländische Spots geredet wird ... war schon jemand in Livigno?  Konnten es letzte Woche leider nur einen Tag testen und haben vieles noch gar nicht gesehen, aber was wir gefahren sind, hatte wahnsinnig viel Flow...  Dazu kommen eine schnelle Gondel, günstige Preise (Tagespass 20 Euro, zwei Tage 31 Euro, Frauen zahlen 16 bzw 25 Euro; Ü+F im **DZ 25 Euro) und weitere Betätigungsmöglichkeiten im Umland.  Leider ists halt doch arg abgelegen; eine Woche müsst man mE schon hinfahren, damit sichs lohnt.

Hier noch die (recht amösanten) Benutzungsregeln:


----------



## Scotty87 (8. August 2008)

juhuu... die Auswirkungen des letzten Darmstadt Ausfluges sind beseitigt, also falls wieder was los is, ich bin wieder da, mit neuer Gabel ;-)


----------



## boerni (13. August 2008)

so, bevor der thread auf die 2. seite abrutscht.
gruss aus der schweiz


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2008)

boerni schrieb:


> so, bevor der thread auf die 2. seite abrutscht.
> gruss aus der schweiz



  

Gruß in die Schweiz!


Ach ja: wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit Lac Blanc? Das WE 23./24.08. steht ja noch im Raum. Wer wäre denn ausser mir und Dirtmag noch dabei?


----------



## butter.cb (13. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Gruß in die Schweiz!
> 
> 
> Ach ja: wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit Lac Blanc? Das WE 23./24.08. steht ja noch im Raum. Wer wäre denn ausser mir und Dirtmag noch dabei?



na hallo - auch von mir grüsse in die schweiz 

freds teestube hat sich ebenfalls mal vorgenommen im august lac blanc zu bereisen. allerdings wollen wir sonntags dann nach todtnau weiterfahren.

wäre sehr lustig mal wieder mit euch durch n wald zu flitzen 

cheers


----------



## slayerrider (14. August 2008)

Ich bin mit zwei Leuten dort, Holk hat noch nicht sicher zu gesagt. Wenn er fahren kann ist er sicher auch dabei.


----------



## bikingarni (14. August 2008)

@dangerousD:
Auch vom Bodensee fahren an diesem Wochenende drei nach Lac Blanc, Sonntag dann nach Todtnau weiter.

Bis dann, mfg, 

Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. August 2008)

Bei mir wirds wohl doch nix


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2008)

Servus,
wäre wohl auch dabei. Kann aber nicht finden wo ich da nun genau hinfahren muss. Kann da jemand ggf. ne Adresse angeben?

@DD und Dirtmag

Annett kommt auch mit. Nicht das ich heimwärts wieder einschlafe
Evtl. haben Eure Mädels ja auch Bock nen Tag in den Bergen zu verbringen. Falls es dort was zu sehen geben sollte

Ansonsten hab ich mir am Gruten mein Hinterrad ganz gut geschrottet.
Da hat sich nen Nippel komplett rausgedreht und die umliegenden Speichen total gelockert. Ich sag nur 4-5mm Höhenschlag. Hätten die Pisser bei Veltec mal Spokefreeze verwendet würde mein Hinterrad nicht so aussehen.

Hab mir ja nun Highroller zugelegt um das Problem mit der Demontage und Montage aufdem VR zu umgehen. Aber die haben glaube net soviel Grip wie die Muddy Marry´s. Naja, mal sehn was ich da noch so machen werde.

Bis denne Männers


----------



## Bullet (17. August 2008)

bin morgen um punkt 12 am kernenturm in esslingen, falls wer bock zu schreddern hat ?!


----------



## slayerrider (17. August 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus,
> wäre wohl auch dabei. Kann aber nicht finden wo ich da nun genau hinfahren muss. Kann da jemand ggf. ne Adresse angeben?


Wenn dir noch niemand geholfen hat, dann gib das "foret des hospices de nancy" bei Google ein.
Die Talstation zu finden ist dann kein Prob mehr. Wenn du zur Bergstation willst einfach statt die Abzweigung die zur Talstation geht (ist angeschrieben) weiter fahren dann kommst du auch da hin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2008)

@slayerrider

Danke erstmal.


----------



## slayerrider (18. August 2008)

die Rechnung kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (18. August 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ansonsten hab ich mir am Gruten mein Hinterrad ganz gut geschrottet.
> Da hat sich nen Nippel komplett rausgedreht und die umliegenden Speichen total gelockert. Ich sag nur 4-5mm Höhenschlag. Hätten die Pisser bei Veltec mal Spokefreeze verwendet würde mein Hinterrad nicht so aussehen.
> Bis denne Männers



Speichenspannung kontrollieren soll helfen


----------



## dangerousD (20. August 2008)

Servus zusammen,

haben uns umentschieden... dieses WE geht's nicht nach Lac Blanc, es gibt da ein paar zeitliche Probleme  Wir gehen hws am 30.08. dann mal nach Todtnau. Für Lac Blanc findet sich schon noch ein Termin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. August 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Speichenspannung kontrollieren soll helfen


Wurde direkt vor dem fahren erledigt.
Wenn aber kein Kleb drin ist, passiert das trotzdem.

Klug*******r


----------



## brumbrum (22. August 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wurde direkt vor dem fahren erledigt.
> Wenn aber kein Kleb drin ist, passiert das trotzdem.
> 
> Klug*******r



Na gut. OK -- Klugsche1ßmodus aus


----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2008)

Servus Mädels und Männers,

die Entscheidung ist gefallen: Mike, Stefan und meinereiner sind kommenden Samstag in Todtnau. Falls jemand mit möchte, einfach mal melden!

Übrigens: ich war heute mit Stefan nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Markgröningen. Ist inzwischen ziemlich steinig, aber immer noch gut und witzig zu fahren. Insgesamt aber Kinderkram gegen den BMX-Track in Kornwestheim, den wir auch noch unter die Räder genommen haben. Der ist mal mächtig - mit 3 asphaltierten, 5m hohen Anliegern und echt dicken Sprüngen. Wir sind die meisten nur abgerollt  Irgendwie kommt man sich da immer vor, als ob man gegen eine Mauer fährt. Bergab mag das ja gehen, aber dort muss man für seine Airtime richtig hart arbeiten... aber Waschbrett-Fahren macht auch Laune  Und wir haben uns die Zeit auch noch mit "Mini-Races" vertrieben. Die Anlieger erlauben geniale Überholmanöver


----------



## zerg10 (25. August 2008)

War einer die letzten Tage mal in Rommelshausen ? Wenn ja, wie ist denn da der Streckenzustand ?

Mir macht da ein wenig Angst, dass da mittlerweile die ganzem Kiddies aus meinem Kaff hinpilgern...

@DD
Danke für den Tip mit dem Deppen-User. Der hat mir heute meinen ersten Arbeitstag erträglich gemacht


----------



## dirtmag (25. August 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> War einer die letzten Tage mal in Rommelshausen ? Wenn ja, wie ist denn da der Streckenzustand ?
> 
> Mir macht da ein wenig Angst, dass da mittlerweile die ganzem Kiddies aus meinem Kaff hinpilgern...


Rommelshausen geht gut, war mit DD am Samstag dort. Die große Line wurde neu geshaped und hat jetzt wieder ordentliche Absprünge. Der Pushtrack ist auch in guten Zustand. Kiddies waren auch da, so 3 Stück zwischen 4 und 8 Jahren alt ca. Musst also keine Angst haben 

Ansonsten kann ich dem gefährlichen D nur zustimmen, Kornwestheim macht mal richtig Laune, eine gewisse Fitness vorausgesetzt


----------



## zerg10 (25. August 2008)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Rommelshausen geht gut, war mit DD am Samstag dort. Die große Line wurde neu geshaped und hat jetzt wieder ordentliche Absprünge. Der Pushtrack ist auch in guten Zustand. Kiddies waren auch da, so 3 Stück zwischen 4 und 8 Jahren alt ca. Musst also keine Angst haben



Hmm, dann werde ich wohl mal diese Woche nach dem Geschäft nach R-Hausen rüberrollen...



> Ansonsten kann ich dem gefährlichen D nur zustimmen, Kornwestheim macht mal richtig Laune, eine gewisse Fitness vorausgesetzt



Puh, nach 2 Wochen Urlaub u. nicht vorhandener Fitness ist das nix für mich...


----------



## brumbrum (25. August 2008)

Wassn los mit euch, kommt ihr mal wieder zum fahren ??


----------



## sms (25. August 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wassn los mit euch, kommt ihr mal wieder zum fahren ??


ich war gestern den ganzen tag in heidenheim fahren ... is ganz lustig

Samstag war ich tour fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (25. August 2008)

@brumbrum:

Gibt's denn noch/wieder was???

@sms:

Was geht in Heidenheim???


----------



## brumbrum (26. August 2008)

es gibt noch was -- das Kurventeil halt


----------



## sms (26. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> @sms:
> 
> Was geht in Heidenheim???


Ist ein kleiner relativ familiärer (ich glaub es waren inkl. MA max. 20 leute) Bikepark.
Der Schlepplift hat etwa die Länge vom dem in Wildbad.

Es gibt einen Bikercross (lustig für Hardtails) und einen sehr spassigen Freeride.
Dieser ist voll mit Anliegerkurven, Flatturns, kleineren Sprüngen und Zeug.
Für zügige Fahrweise ist dort viel aktives Fahren gefordert.
Für 8 Euro/Tag kam man sich nicht beschweren, finde ich.

Macht richtig laune und ich bin halt in 30 min Autofahrt dort.


----------



## dangerousD (26. August 2008)

@sms

Klingt interessant und nach Spielwiese für's Helius  Mal schauen, ob sich das in irgendeine Wochenend-Planung einbauen läßt.

@brumbrum

Hmmm... ist schon spaßig dort, aber solange die Bikeparks noch offen haben, nutze ich lieber die und hebe mir die "Hometrails" für den Winter auf. Bzgl. Eurem Park hast Du ja bereits eine PM von mir bekommen...


----------



## sms (26. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Klingt interessant und nach Spielwiese für's Helius  Mal schauen, ob sich das in irgendeine Wochenend-Planung einbauen läßt.
> ...


Mehr Infos und auch die Öffnungszeiten bzw. wann der Lift überhaupt läuft im Bikepark Heidenheim Thread


Ein Park Pic's vom neuen Freeride gibts beim Khuti in der Galerie


----------



## sms (30. August 2008)

Jetzt schon für die kalten dunklen Wintermonate vorbereiten!

Coming up next:


sms_cinema








Muss noch ein wenig rumbasteln, dann is fertig


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2008)

@sms

Nettes Gimmick... aber statt zu basteln, hättest Du auch mit nach Todtnau kommen können


----------



## Lucard77 (31. August 2008)

HI
Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen und warten
hat riesen spass gemacht.

Gruss Alex


----------



## sms (31. August 2008)

So schön ,,,..... schön war die zeit 





















KK RIP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (31. August 2008)

hart!


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2008)

Blood, sweat and tears... schade drum. Wieder ein Sieg deutschen Spießbürgertums. Hurra! 

Aber es geht weiter - irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann. Da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2008)

Tolle Show. Schade drum.

Aber da haben die ja richtig aufgeräumt
Hoffentlich beschwert sich auch mal nen Fußgänger über die Stolpergefahren.


@sms
Will auch so ein Wintercinema


----------



## Backwoods (31. August 2008)

§ 37       Betreten des Waldes

(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Betreten des Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Neue Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Waldbesitzer oder sonstiger Berechtigter werden dadurch, vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften, nicht begründet. Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.

(2) Organisierte Veranstaltungen bedürfen der Genehmigung durch die Forstbehörde.

(3) Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb), das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und hierfür geeigneten Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen. § 52 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Naturschutzgesetzes bleibt unberührt.

nur damit ihr bescheid wisst
der weg ist/war geeignet und bestimmt auch 2m breit

echt schade drum


----------



## carmin (31. August 2008)

Na, die werden halt die Hosen voll gehabt haben, dass sie mal für Personenschäden haftbar gemacht werden könnten.  Kann ja schön teuer werden.  Jetzt natürlich nicht von Euch, aber solche Urteile gabs ja schon (Radfahrerin von herabfallendem Ast erschlagen oder so).

Das LWaldG ist dann nur noch der Universalhebel, weil "geeignet" ein so dehnbarer Begriff ist.  Legaler Ausweg ist wohl nur, einen Verein (als juristische Strohperson) zu gründen und, falls dem Unkundigen dort eine (Absturz-) Gefahr droht, einen Zaun drumrum zu ziehen, so jämmerlich das jetzt klingt.


----------



## brumbrum (1. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aber es geht weiter - irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann. Da bin ich mir sicher!



men at work, hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. September 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> men at work, hehe


 
Ein Funken der Hoffnung glimmt vor sich hin  bin mal gespannt, wann das Feuer wieder brennt...


----------



## dirtmag (1. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ein Funken der Hoffnung glimmt vor sich hin  bin mal gespannt, wann das Feuer wieder brennt...


Reichts dir nicht, wenn deine Ellenbogen und Knie brennen?


----------



## sms (1. September 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ....
> @sms
> Will auch so ein Wintercinema


Also ich muss sagen, Virtuous macht bei einer derzeitigen Bilddiagonalen von ca 1,3m schon richtig Spass.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, Virtuous macht bei einer derzeitigen Bilddiagonalen von ca 1,3m schon richtig Spass.


Haste was brauchbares gekauft oder ganz kleine Brötchen gebacken?
Evtl. behalte ich den kaputten Fernseher und kauf auch einen


----------



## dangerousD (1. September 2008)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Reichts dir nicht, wenn deine Ellenbogen und Knie brennen?



Witzbold... komm' Du mir mal nach Hause!


----------



## sms (1. September 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Haste was brauchbares gekauft oder ganz kleine Brötchen gebacken?
> Evtl. behalte ich den kaputten Fernseher und kauf auch einen



nö schon was brauchbares, liegt halt einfach daran, dass der beamer bisher vor mir auf'm coachtisch steht. (Halterung für Decke/Wand fehlt noch)
Hinter/oberhalb von mir an der Wand sollte dann so ca. 2,2m breites 1,65m hohes Bild raus kommen.
(2,75 m Diagonale) .... dan kann man sms in Orignalgrösse stehend an die Wand klatschen 

Also ungefähr so:


----------



## Kailinger (1. September 2008)

@ KK rip:

Schade, war aber über Jahre hinweg sehr spaßig. Obwohls ja jetzt so aufgewühlt ne anspruchsvollere DH-Strecke abgeben würde. 

Ich geh morgen hier mal in Wald - bisle basteln...

Ich sag mal das Katz und Maus Spiel geh weiter 

Kai


----------



## brumbrum (1. September 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> @ KK rip:
> 
> Schade, war aber über Jahre hinweg sehr spaßig. Obwohls ja jetzt so aufgewühlt ne anspruchsvollere DH-Strecke abgeben würde.
> 
> ...



Lass Dich überraschen, es wird besser !!


----------



## sms (4. September 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ...
> sms_cinema
> 
> ...


Now open

Darf ich vorstellen:
Steve Peat in 16/9 auf 2,3m breitem Bild 






Kiste hängt jetzt an der Wand:


----------



## dangerousD (6. September 2008)

Servus 

Während der Kleine an seinem Kino gebastelt hat, habe ich mir etwas zum draussen spielen geholt. Und auch gleich ausprobiert  

Ich präsentiere: NICOLAI Helius AM feat. MAGURA WOTAN. Geiler Schei$$! 














Ach ja: Ähnlichkeiten zu meinem Ion sind rein zufällig voll beabsichtigt 

Unter 15kg bei vollen 160mm vorn und hinten... hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mit so viel Federweg mal zügig 30km fahren würde. Und hinterher das Gleiche nochmal fahren könnte. Geiler Schei$$!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2008)

Schick schick

Aber für weitere Fotos immer den Sattel etwas rein. Das sieht echt übel aus
Bin froh so ein kleiner Floh zu sein.


----------



## dangerousD (6. September 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schick schick
> 
> Aber für weitere Fotos immer den Sattel etwas rein. Das sieht echt übel aus
> Bin froh so ein kleiner Floh zu sein.



Na, hättest wohl auch gern so eine lange Stange...hehehe... mua-ha-haaa!!!


----------



## sms (7. September 2008)

@dd
Schicke Tourenzahnpasta 

Weist ja, Kino und 30 km Trails gibts bei mir !!!
Diesmal finde ich sie auch wieder , naja, ausser die von gestern,.... die waren mal ganz wo anders aber auch nicht schlecht.


Krass: 160/160 sind mittlerweile All-Mountain ????????????


----------



## Backwoods (7. September 2008)

Jo, da kann man echt neidisch werden 

scheint ne gute alternative zum fusion freak zu sein!


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Krass: 160/160 sind mittlerweile All-Mountain ????????????



Naja, diese Bezeichnungen sind wohl nur etwas für Marketingfetischisten  Mir war wichtig, dass ich entspannt (was nicht zwingend "langsam" heisst) die Berge hochkomme, die ich hinterher  verdammt zügig runter will  Für den Schönbuch ist das schon etwas Overkill, aber ich habe ja noch andere Pläne... Man merkt dem Bike die 160mm nicht an, das ist ja eben der Trick.  Kann mich jetzt also auch mal an längere Touren (50km +) wagen, ohne hinterher vom Rad zu fallen. Habe mir noch ein paar Tipps für einige Singletrail-Ergänzungen hier in der Gegend geben lassen. 

Und ja, wir müssen mal wieder bei Dir fahren  Aber erst mal geht's nach Korsika, denn da wird das AM in zwei Wochen ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2008)

@ DD
Sowas brauch ich nicht. Technik ist alles 

Übrigens war ich heute am Feldberg fahren. Ziemlich geil dort. Der Absolute Wurzeltrail. Vorallem die kleinen fiesen 
Dann gab es noch einen 600Hm vernichter. Top 
Ist zwar Shutteltechnisch etwas aufwendig aber hat sich gelohnt.
Evtl. können wir das ja mal zusammen fahren. Stefan ist sicher auch dabei.


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2008)

@steppi

Hört sich gut an  Machen wir mal - nach Korsika


----------



## sms (7. September 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens war ich heute am Feldberg fahren. Ziemlich geil dort. Der Absolute Wurzeltrail. Vorallem die kleinen fiesen
> Dann gab es noch einen 600Hm vernichter. ...


willisch auch!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. September 2008)

Hi miteinander, 

@DD: wieviele Nicolai haste denn jetzt?, 4?

Greetz vom ra. der wieder rad fahren kann (ich meine natürlich gesundheitlich um allen Gags vorzugreifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (7. September 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi miteinander,
> 
> @DD: wieviele Nicolai haste denn jetzt?, 4?
> 
> Greetz vom ra. der wieder rad fahren kann (ich meine natürlich gesundheitlich um allen Gags vorzugreifen)


Ich lese bei DD:
"Bike: Drei Bikes vom Kalle: ION ST Nr.13, Helius AM, BMXTB"
und in der Signatur:
"ZU VERKAUFEN: NICOLAI Helius DH Rahmen, fire dpt. red, BJ 2003, Gr. L. Bei Interesse PM an mich."

Macht in etwa 3,5 Kalle


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Ich lese bei DD:
> "Bike: Drei Bikes vom Kalle: ION ST Nr.13, Helius AM, BMXTB"
> und in der Signatur:
> "ZU VERKAUFEN: NICOLAI Helius DH Rahmen, fire dpt. red, BJ 2003, Gr. L. Bei Interesse PM an mich."
> ...



Da hat er Recht, der Halbe


----------



## sms (7. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da hat er Recht, der Halbe


Komm du mir mal aus Korsika zurück ,    dddddddduuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> @DD: wieviele Nicolai haste denn jetzt?, 4?



Für das Geld würd ich lieber n Haus bauen


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Für das Geld würd ich lieber n Haus bauen



Man muss da halt Prioritäten setzen


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2008)

@DD
Doch, nettes Bike. Das darf dann auch bestimmt nächstes Jahr mit nach PdS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (9. September 2008)

dd: schickes rädchen! der schwarze hinterbau passt imho viel besser zu dem kotzgrün als die kombi vom ion...

bin mal gespannt, was du zu dem monarch sagst - ich hab den auch testweise drin...

jetzt noch ne automatikstütze rein - wobei, erstmal so ne lange finden...


btw: würd mich gern zum touren mit dem großen oberguide sms anmelden!


----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> dd: schickes rädchen! der schwarze hinterbau passt imho viel besser zu dem kotzgrün als die kombi vom ion...


 
Du sprichst in Rätseln   Beide Räder haben die gleiche Farbkombi: Hauptrahmen seasick, Anbauteile rot elox, Heck schwarz elox. Imho kein Unterschied


----------



## gbm31 (9. September 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln




mea culpa - ich hatte das demo-am mit weißem hinterbau noch im kopf! (neben dem ganzen stroh...)


----------



## boerni (12. September 2008)

@dd
schickes teil hast du da. die wotan ist echt gar nicht so übel, musst nur unbedingt und schnellst möglich die staubstreifer tauschen. kauf dir die lyrik dinger, passen perfekt. die magura teile sind gar nicht mal so gut. haben extrem viel stress mit denen. stecken immer lyrik dichtungen rein. bin vor zwei wochen ein marathon mit der wotan gefahren. war ne matschige angelegenheit. auf den letzten 20km war die gabel schon voll mit matschepampe. als ich die dann aufgemacht hab, hab ich dreck rausgekratzt. 
und noch was, die 888 federn von dir, die noch bei mir sind, sind schon die harten und die, die bei dir drin sind, sind es nicht. hab mit pöti drüber gesprochen, er meinte, das sei so bei marzocchi, dass die drahtdicke nicht wirklich viel aussagt. also falls du sie doch willst, ich bin bald 2 wochen in berlin und könnt sie dir schicken.
gruss
björn


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2008)

Randnotiz: Morgens im Wald ist es eisig u. die Autofahrer übersehen einen immer noch recht gerne. Sehr spannend ist das immer genau auf der Strasse, die vom "Degerloch-DH" runter die Stadt führt u. die ja von den achso wilden u. bösen Bikern benutzt wird.


----------



## gbm31 (16. September 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Randnotiz: Morgens im Wald ist es eisig u. die Autofahrer übersehen einen immer noch recht gerne.




ich muss seit ein paar tagen ständig durch nebel. erst oben in winnenden, und dann unten in waiblingen wieder. ich seh danach aus wie frisch abgespritzt...

richtiges igittibäh-wetter. 

immerhin halten die autos abstand...


----------



## driver79 (16. September 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Randnotiz: Morgens im Wald ist es eisig u. die Autofahrer übersehen einen immer noch recht gerne. Sehr spannend ist das immer genau auf der Strasse, die vom "Degerloch-DH" runter die Stadt führt u. die ja von den achso wilden u. bösen Bikern benutzt wird.



du fährst den degerloch-dh?!? man bist du krass


----------



## sms (16. September 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ... übersehen einen immer noch recht gerne. ...


 Wie kann man so viel zerg10 nur übersehen?
*duckundweg*


----------



## zerg10 (17. September 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> du fährst den degerloch-dh?!? man bist du krass



Seid heute nimmer, da ist der nämlich gesperrt u. es sah so aus, als ob die Stadt da Baumaschinen u.ä. angekarrt hätte...

@sms
Schweig' du Krümel


----------



## Koeni (17. September 2008)

Vielleicht baun die da jan nen ganz arg krassen Downhill hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (18. September 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Vielleicht baun die da jan nen ganz arg krassen Downhill hin



Wohl eher nicht  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358044

Und weil der oben verlinkte Thread bestimmt bald in das übliche Geflame übergehen wird, kann ich ja hier sagen, das das genau der Tod ist, den der "Degerloch DH" und seine Stammkundschaft verdient hat.


----------



## carmin (18. September 2008)

Plant hier jemand zufällig, einen Wochenendtag in Todtnau o.ä. zu verbringen?


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz (19. September 2008)

So, jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder aus der langen Versenkung. 

Ich möchte dieses Jahr eh nochmal nach Todtnau. Wollte eigentlich nächste Woche gehen, diesen Sonntag geht aber auch. Wäre also dabei!!


----------



## dangerousD (20. September 2008)

@all

Bin dann mal weg, Korsika ruft 

Bis die Tage!

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @sms
> Schweig' du Krümel



1 Woche weg und der erste Kommentar den ich lese ist dieser 

Ich will wieder nach S!!!!!


----------



## sms (27. September 2008)

@Brumbrum 

Wie lange hat so ein Rathaus Sommerferien????


----------



## brumbrum (30. September 2008)

sms schrieb:


> @Brumbrum
> 
> Wie lange hat so ein Rathaus Sommerferien????



Zuuuu lange, aber fahren tun wir dennoch


----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2008)

bin am Sonntag mim Seggl in Oberammergau pfetza wenns Wetter passt. Noch wer Bock ?


----------



## sms (1. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> bin am Sonntag mim Seggl in Oberammergau pfetza wenns Wetter passt. Noch wer Bock ?


Hast du Platz für 3 leute in deinem auto ... also Koeni, Seggl, sms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2008)

wir fahrn ja eh mim Auto vom Seggl, müsst scho passen irgendwie. Müss mer aber den Seggl selber mal fragen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
schaut aber vorher Wetterbericht und fragt mal dort an.
Soweit ich weiß bleibt es bei schlechtem Wetter zu. Auch wenn es vorher schlecht war!
Und im Moment, ist es niergends richtig gut.

Viel spaß


----------



## zerg10 (2. Oktober 2008)

Was uns aber nie davon abgehaltenhat trotzdem zu fahren. Sogar mit kurzen Hosen


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2008)

Noch steht nix auf der Homepage, aber ich glaub auch, dass die zu haben am WE.


----------



## butter.cb (2. Oktober 2008)

hallo sportsfreunde aus dem schönen nachbarthread 

wie wärs denn morgen mit todtnau? 

greetz butter


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2008)

Todtnau is so teuuuuuuuuuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (2. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Todtnau is so teuuuuuuuuuer



ja ich weiss...und so schöööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich weiß, aber sooooooooooooooo teuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuer


----------



## driver79 (2. Oktober 2008)

@butter: lad ihn doch ein  dann wir er bestimmt kommen und kann mich auch mitnehmen


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2008)

Hm,









































ok 



Nee, wenn Oberammergau zu is, gehn wir vielleicht am Sonntag


----------



## butter.cb (2. Oktober 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> @butter: lad ihn doch ein  dann wir er bestimmt kommen und kann mich auch mitnehmen



habt ihr das gelesen??? des klingt nach neuer downhillfreude. auf gehts junx - gebt euch nen ruck 

aber sonntag würd ich mir auch überlegen..


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2008)

Dann komm halt am So mit nach Oberammergau


----------



## butter.cb (2. Oktober 2008)

die haben doch zu sobalds tröpfelt... und nach den letzten paar tagen is da sicherlich alles nass


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja schon. Wenns Wetter schei$$e is, fahren wir wohl sowieso hier irgendwo rum


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin doof


----------



## sms (3. Oktober 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin doof


soweit nichts neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (3. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Während der Kleine an seinem Kino gebastelt hat, habe ich mir etwas zum draussen spielen geholt. Und auch gleich ausprobiert
> 
> ...





...schick schick, jetzt nur noch eine anständige federgabel rein(also ich hatte die Wotan nach 1,5 Monaten geschrottet, Zitat Magura Service zu den Problemen: Eine Federgabel ist nur eine große Luftpumpe...und deshalb saugt sie auch den ganzen Schlamm an...
oder Du machst bessere Abstreifringe rein...

Und ich hab mir auf der Eurobike auch was nettes für nächstes jahr bestellt:


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (4. Oktober 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin doof



da lässt mer den seggel einmal unbeaufsichtigt, scho kommt er auf bleede ideen, der äs... 

wotsch sis äsis:







aber doof bin ich halt trotzdem


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Oktober 2008)

hey Ihr seggl´s

Da Gratuliere ich ja mal  

Gleich 2 neue Bikes in 2 Tagen.

Ich werde 2009 weiterhin mein Demo fahren. Des is halt au geil 

@Jörg 
Du hast doch garkeinen Bikemarkt wie in Deiner Signatur geschrieben.
Wollte mal sehen was ich noch brauche und nun das


----------



## sms (4. Oktober 2008)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> ...
> wotsch sis äsis:
> ...


Nais is äs 

Whot is nu going on tuuumoroo


----------



## Floater (4. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> hey Ihr seggl´s
> 
> Da Gratuliere ich ja mal
> 
> ...





...dauert leider noch bis nächsten März, bis das Commencal bei mir Aufschlägt...

Apropos Lagerräumung:


----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2008)

wir wissens noch net. Je nach Wetter. Aber wahrscheinlich irgendwo hier rumpfetza


----------



## sms (5. Oktober 2008)

????


----------



## Koeni (5. Oktober 2008)

der basti holt mich um halb eins ab und wir gehn dann hier bissl local DH fahren in Hasslach


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2008)

Huhu, wieder da! Korsika war ganz gut, allerdings bin ich nicht so viel zum Biken gekommen, wie geplant. Aber ein paar nette Trails erwandert, und den einen oder anderen auch erfahren...


So, dann wieder zum Ernst des Lebens: da im Ausflugs-Thread ja nicht wirklich was ging, schreibe ich es hier rein: fahre mit Stefan am Samstag nach B-Mais, dort treffen wir uns mit Torti und rocken den Wald  Übernachtung, Sonntag noch ein bißchen fahren und dann wieder zurück. Hat noch jemand Interesse?

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. Oktober 2008)

@Floater u. DaSäggle
Schöne neue Bikes 

@DD
Ich werde mal bei meiner Regierung eine entsprechende Petition einreichen, denke aber, dass die einen schweren Stand haben wird...


----------



## Koeni (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab zwar Bock, werd aber eher hier irgendwo n bissl pitchen gehn. Meine 888 ist wahrscheinlich dann schon zum tunen geschickt


----------



## dirtmag (7. Oktober 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @DD
> Ich werde mal bei meiner Regierung eine entsprechende Petition einreichen, denke aber, dass die einen schweren Stand haben wird...


Manchmal muß man auch eine unpopuläre Entscheidung treffen können


----------



## boerni (8. Oktober 2008)

so leute,
für mich gehts heute unters messer. endlich bekomm ich ne neue schulter. dann kann ich nächstes jahr endlich wieder biken gehen und muss nicht immer aufs rennradl ausweichen.

gruss
björn


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2008)

Viel Glück Björn !!!

Dann kannst nächstes Jahr endlich wieder mit uns pfetza ganga 

I like


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2008)

boerni schrieb:


> so leute,
> für mich gehts heute unters messer. endlich bekomm ich ne neue schulter. dann kann ich nächstes jahr endlich wieder biken gehen und muss nicht immer aufs rennradl ausweichen.
> 
> gruss
> björn



Viel Erfolg! 

@Koni:

Komm' Du lieber mit nach B-Mais pfetza, dann könntest Du z.B. den Carmin mitnehmen... nur so als Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (8. Oktober 2008)

hallo ihr sonntags- und heimliche samstagsfahrer

da s wetter am wochenende bombe sein soll - wollt ich nochmal ganz vorsichtig wegen oberammergau anfragen: 

WAS IST MIT OBERAMMERGAU??? 

greetz - der süchtling


----------



## dangerousD (9. Oktober 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> hallo ihr sonntags- und heimliche samstagsfahrer
> 
> da s wetter am wochenende bombe sein soll - wollt ich nochmal ganz vorsichtig wegen oberammergau anfragen:
> 
> ...




Guckst Du oben - B-Mais ist angesagt 

Komm' doch mit - wird auf jeden Fall lustig! In unserer Pension ist sicher auch noch Platz...


----------



## zerg10 (9. Oktober 2008)

Muss heute mal mit dem ollen Steppi telefonieren, evtl. kann der meinen Antrag ja unterstützen...

Ich sag' auch noch dem EMan Bescheid, der ist ja auch wieder im Lande.

@Boerni
Viel Spaß u. such' dir 'ne nette Schwester aus


----------



## Koeni (9. Oktober 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> hallo ihr sonntags- und heimliche samstagsfahrer
> 
> da s wetter am wochenende bombe sein soll - wollt ich nochmal ganz vorsichtig wegen oberammergau anfragen:
> 
> ...



Ich werd wohl eher hier irgendwo mit dem kleinen Rad n bissl fahren. Meine 888 hab ich zwar am WE noch, aber der Hometrail hier wird auch immer lustiger


----------



## butter.cb (9. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl eher hier irgendwo mit dem kleinen Rad n bissl fahren. Meine 888 hab ich zwar am WE noch, aber der Hometrail hier wird auch immer lustiger



sososo  is das so ein hochstrampelhometrail? tuts da ein hardtail? kommt man da anschliessend leicht nach rommelshausen? und was macht überhaupt der chris???

fragen über fragen


----------



## Koeni (9. Oktober 2008)

oh, falsche diese


----------



## dangerousD (9. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl eher hier irgendwo mit dem kleinen Rad n bissl fahren. Meine 888 hab ich zwar am WE noch, aber der Hometrail hier wird auch immer lustiger


 

Wart's nur ab, ich komme bei Gelegenheit vorbei und probiere das auch aus!  UND JETZT KOMM GEFÄLLIGST MIT NACH B-MAIS!!!

...letzteres gilt im übrigen auch für butter.cb...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Oktober 2008)

Floater schrieb:


> ...dauert leider noch bis nächsten März, bis das Commencal bei mir Aufschlägt...
> 
> Apropos Lagerräumung:



Da kann ich nur sagen: 

Commencal, ca commence mal.......

Mais si ca fini bien....

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## driver79 (9. Oktober 2008)

der chris wird am samstag warscheinlich den sms wald unsicher machen, jetzt sieht man evtl. wieder was, ich hasse den sommer, einfach zu viele blätter an den bäumen 
und am sonntag nachmittag evtl. ne kleine runde um die solitude


----------



## dangerousD (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Macht der Suggestion:

B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais B-Mais - B-Mais - B-Mais - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - Mitkommen - MARSCH MARSCH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (9. Oktober 2008)

obertal obertal obertal - - - sonntag sonntag sonntag um um um 14 14 ich sagte 14 uhr uhr uhr in in in esslingen ja, das am neckar esslingen esslingen am am am bahnhof bahnhof bahnhof


----------



## Koeni (10. Oktober 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> ne kleine runde um die solitude



mit wem hast das geplant ?


----------



## driver79 (10. Oktober 2008)

mit mir  aber entscheidet sich eher kurzfristig...


----------



## butter.cb (10. Oktober 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> mit mir  aber entscheidet sich eher kurzfristig...



haste keine lust auf koenis lustige runde am samstag? ich bin eh in stuttgart und finde des hört sich dort sehr nach spass an 

@dangerousD: ich würd echt gerne mal in nen anderen park fahren, aber ich muss was tun, was kein geld kostet - weisst ja wie des bei den frauen ist....kaufenkaufenkaufen (die uns angeborene autosuggestion) und plötzlich stehen wir ohne da


----------



## dangerousD (10. Oktober 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> haste keine lust auf koenis lustige runde am samstag? ich bin eh in stuttgart und finde des hört sich dort sehr nach spass an
> 
> @dangerousD: ich würd echt gerne mal in nen anderen park fahren, aber ich muss was tun, was kein geld kostet - weisst ja wie des bei den frauen ist....kaufenkaufenkaufen (die uns angeborene autosuggestion) und plötzlich stehen wir ohne da


 

Aha... wußte gar nicht, daß O-Gau jetzt kostenlos die Lifte fahren läßt  

Mein Gedankengang war nämlich: wenn sie schon nach O-Gau fahren will (ist der Sprit jetzt auch kostenlos? Wenn ja, wo tankst Du?), kann sie auch mit nach B-Mais kommen    Aber männliche und weibliche Logik sind ja nicht immer deckungsgleich


----------



## butter.cb (10. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aha... wußte gar nicht, daß O-Gau jetzt kostenlos die Lifte fahren läßt
> 
> Mein Gedankengang war nämlich: wenn sie schon nach O-Gau fahren will (ist der Sprit jetzt auch kostenlos? Wenn ja, wo tankst Du?), kann sie auch mit nach B-Mais kommen    Aber männliche und weibliche Logik sind ja nicht immer deckungsgleich



muhararar - ja hast recht. vor allem unsere gedankensprünge sind riessig (eigentlich dürften 10-m-doubles für mich GARKEIN problem darstellen). O-gau wurde aus diesem grund ebenfalls kurzfristig aus der aktionsliste gestrichen. 
die tanke ist nicht ausschlaggebend, nur der arbeitgeber leider will der die liftpreise noch nicht übernehmen *g* 
aber is schon nett genug dass er mein gehalt für 6 wo weiterzahlt wenn ich mal wieder s bein hochlegen will.

so long - euch auf jeden fall sauviel spass! und aufpassen  cheers, pati


----------



## bikingarni (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus!
Habe ein paar von euch mal bei den Eichhörnchen (wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe) getroffen und dann wieder in Todtnau mal. 

Ich fahre Sonntag nach Heidenheim den Park austesten, Startpunkt ist Stuttgart. Wer Interesse/Zeit hat, kann gerne mitkommen!

mfg Arni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2008)

Na super, ich will auch nen Park!!!!!!!!
Shit, dass ich erst heute wiedergekommen bin, Bmais wird wohl warten müssen.

Evtl. werde ich morgen mal an der Burg sein. 

@Zerg

Was issn jetzt mit Dir. Kommst nu nächste Woche oder nicht?
Das is immer ein gezerr mit Dir
Gleich kommt sicher "Dachte das ist in 3 Wochen".


----------



## sms (10. Oktober 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Servus!
> Habe ein paar von euch mal bei den Eichhörnchen (wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe) getroffen und dann wieder in Todtnau mal.
> 
> Ich fahre Sonntag nach Heidenheim den Park austesten, Startpunkt ist Stuttgart. Wer Interesse/Zeit hat, kann gerne mitkommen!
> ...



Soooooo, bin eben erst aus Ungarn zurück.

Also morgen nach B-Mais passt mir nicht in die Planung (sprich, ich bin erstmal platt)

Aber Sonntag kurz nach Heidenheim rüberfahren wäre ich dabei.
Das würde passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (11. Oktober 2008)

Hat nicht noch morgen jemand Bock bissl hier Hometrail zom pfetza ?


----------



## sms (11. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> Was issn jetzt mit Dir. Kommst nu nächste Woche oder nicht?
> ..


wie siehts wetter aus???


----------



## sms (12. Oktober 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Sonntag kurz nach Heidenheim rüberfahren wäre ich dabei.
> Das würde passen.


Sodele.... ca. 13:30 Vor Ort...


----------



## driver79 (12. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat nicht noch morgen jemand Bock bissl hier Hometrail zom pfetza ?



wann solls denn losgehen? wär dabei...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2008)

sms schrieb:


> wie siehts wetter aus???



Durchwachsen

Aber an der Burg war es heute wieder richtig geil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bergnah! (12. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat nicht noch morgen jemand Bock bissl hier Hometrail zom pfetza ?



war heut schon. hätte ich deinen beitrag nur früher gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2008)

Kurzbericht zum Wochenende in B-Mais:

Samstag: Geil!  (obwohl zwei Leute einen Hubschrauberrundflug gewonnen haben)

Sonntag: Sehr geil!  

Kaiserwetter im Oktober, ein sehr geiler Freeride (inzwischen eher "echter" DH in Oldschool-Manier - bodenständig und mit jeder Menge Wurzeln und Steinen) - tip top!


----------



## carmin (13. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> obwohl zwei Leute einen Hubschrauberrundflug gewonnen haben


Ist das in der Häufigkeit üblich da?  In der Unterkunft war ein Fragebogen auszufüllen, und bei dem Punkt "was bewog sie zum Aufenthalt" haben wir noch überlegt, ob wir "Gesundheitsvorsorge" ankreuzen sollen.  Mit dem Gedanken an die Hubschrauber haben wir das aber verworfen.


----------



## driver79 (13. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Kurzbericht zum Wochenende in B-Mais:
> 
> Samstag: Geil!  (obwohl zwei Leute einen Hubschrauberrundflug gewonnen haben)
> 
> ...



mann mann, und ich hab mich so bemüht - letztes jahr 

auf jeden fall gute besserung den leuten, jemand von "uns"?


----------



## Floater (13. Oktober 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Commencal, ca commence mal.......
> 
> ...




bitte übersetzen, war so dumm mich in der schule für latein zu entscheiden...


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> mann mann, und ich hab mich so bemüht - letztes jahr
> 
> auf jeden fall gute besserung den leuten, jemand von "uns"?


 
Keiner der Sonntagsfahrer oder deren Bekannte... insofern alles OK. Bis auf Torsten's Bremsscheibe, die hat 'nen Stein geknutscht.

Die Jungs sind wohl auch etwas heftiger eingeschlagen und konnten selbst nicht mehr aufstehen. Gebrochen war wohl nix, aber geradeaus laufen ging auch nicht mehr. Tja, ist und bleibt halt Risikosportart.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Kurzbericht zum Wochenende in B-Mais:
> 
> Samstag: Geil!
> Sonntag: Sehr geil!



Wen interessiert´s


----------



## Koeni (13. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wen interessiert´s



Koi Sau


----------



## Kailinger (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin in die Runde, 

hab eben mit dem Jakob telefoniert. Er hat gebastelt.

Sonntag morgen um 11 treffen wir uns auf dem Trail im Kr.ba.tahl. wenn jemand Walkie Talkies mitbringt würden wir leichtes Racing (oder pfetzing) durchziehen.
Wer kommt?

Kai


----------



## bergnah! (17. Oktober 2008)

da wäre ich sofort dabei. mal sehen. hab die neuen bauten vom jakob schon unter die räder genommen mit ihm zusammen. rockt, anspruchsvoll. und ich finds geil!! also es lohnt!

bringt ebber ne gscheide kamera mit?


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2008)

schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergnah! (18. Oktober 2008)

servus koeni. du machst doch immer so tolle bilder, oder? kommst aber schon mit bike? bist die neuen dinger vom jakob schon gefahren? was habt ihr an dem einen tag noch alles umgebaut?


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2008)

keine Ahnung was der schon wieder alles verbrochen hat . Ich weiß auch noch net, ob ich ne Kamera mitnehm.
Ich war seit dem wir uns getroffen haben erst einmal wieder da


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2008)

Servus!

Morgen wird bei mir nix, aber heute habe ich nach 42km endlich die 2000 Touren-km voll gemacht (seit April '08) 

Da B-Mais nächstes WE noch offen hat, wollen Stefan und ich bei passendem Wetter die Chance noch mal nutzen. Wer hat Bock und ist dabei? Die letzten Lifttage im Bikepark für dieses Jahr müssen genutzt werden!


----------



## bergnah! (19. Oktober 2008)

so. schee wars pfetza. leider für mich etwas kurz. hoffe ihr habt schöne bilder gemacht. kannst ja mal online stellen, koeni!


----------



## Koeni (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, hier mal 2 Bilder von heute, den Rest schau ich heute abend an:

Kai






Jakob


----------



## bergnah! (19. Oktober 2008)

herbe sahne!!


----------



## Kailinger (19. Oktober 2008)

Goil! Schiel ich?


----------



## Deleted 39729 (19. Oktober 2008)

gut gemacht Kony , schicke Bilder! sage Danke und gute Nacht


----------



## bergnah! (19. Oktober 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Goil! Schiel ich?




n bissl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2008)

@Koni

Schöne Bilder!  Wie ... meistens 

@all

*Ich mahne und erinnere: B-Mais, 25./26.10.*


----------



## butter.cb (20. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> 
> *Ich mahne und erinnere: B-Mais, 25./26.10.*



hrhrpkfdjaöp *räusper* und ich erinnere::: *todtnau hat saisonabschluss* 
(und es gibt da so gerüchte wegen nächstem jahr, also wer nochmal fahren mag- der sollte dies jetzt tun )

greetz butter


----------



## carmin (21. Oktober 2008)

Was für Gerüchte?


----------



## bergnah! (21. Oktober 2008)

dem satz nach klingt es so, als ob todtnau zu macht, könnte man meinen


----------



## dirtmag (21. Oktober 2008)

Also das gleiche Gerücht wie jedes Jahr


----------



## bergnah! (22. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> 
> *Ich mahne und erinnere: B-Mais, 25./26.10.*



echt doof. wäre megagerne mit nach b-mais. allerdings n wochenende später. sprich am 1. / 2. 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich meld' mich mal für die nächsten 3-4 Wochenenden ab, weil ich z.Zt. irgendwie viel zu viel verplant bin.

@Steppi
Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich das alljährliche Glühwein-Event ausfallen lasse. Das findet auf jeden Fall statt.


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2008)

bergnah! schrieb:


> echt doof. wäre megagerne mit nach b-mais. allerdings n wochenende später. sprich am 1. / 2. 11


 
B-Mais schließt am 26.10. JETZT hast Du Grund zum Heulen...


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Steppi
> Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich das alljährliche Glühwein-Event ausfallen lasse. Das findet auf jeden Fall statt.


 
Den Gedanken möchte ich aufgreifen und ergänzen: das im letzten Jahr neueingeführte *Go-Kart-Event mit anschließendem Glühwein* wartet in diesem Jahr auf Fortsetzung. Dann meldet Euch mal fleißig!


----------



## driver79 (24. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Den Gedanken möchte ich aufgreifen und ergänzen: das im letzten Jahr neueingeführte *Go-Kart-Event mit anschließendem Glühwein* wartet in diesem Jahr auf Fortsetzung. Dann meldet Euch mal fleißig!



bin dabei, diesmal darf ich ja mitfahren


----------



## gbm31 (24. Oktober 2008)

melde mich freiwillig, falls ich mitdarf.


----------



## bergnah! (24. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> B-Mais schließt am 26.10. JETZT hast Du Grund zum Heulen...






so. ok geht wieder.. kann ja wo anderst fahren.


----------



## Koeni (24. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Den Gedanken möchte ich aufgreifen und ergänzen: das im letzten Jahr neueingeführte *Go-Kart-Event mit anschließendem Glühwein* wartet in diesem Jahr auf Fortsetzung. Dann meldet Euch mal fleißig!



Als Titelverteidiger (kann ich ja nix dafür, wenn der Seggl sich selber disqualifiziert  ), bin ich natürlich wieder am Start


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab halt ne leichte Rot-Grün-Schwäche, aber ich fahr trotzdem wieder mit


----------



## sms (24. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Als Titelverteidiger (kann ich ja nix dafür, wenn der Seggl sich selber disqualifiziert  ), bin ich natürlich wieder am Start


Krieg ich wieder ein Kinderkart?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2008)

Nabend,
ich bin nat. auch dabei 
Ich müsste nur noch mal schauen wann ich könnte.
Wenn das Berücksichtigung finden würde, wäre das nat. was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (25. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Anschließend wieder zu den hinreißenden Skatergirls?


----------



## sms (25. Oktober 2008)

dirtmag schrieb:


> ...Anschließend wieder zu den hinreißenden Skatergirls?


 Juhuuuuuuu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Ps.
habe heute mein kleines neues GPS-Spielzeug ausprobiert...
so schaut das Ergebniss aus.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Oktober 2008)

So, Termin für's Go-Kart-Fahren steht: 06.12.

Ich sehe dann mal zu, daß ich die Halle wieder für eine halbe Stunde bekomme!

Info folgt...

Cheers

der D


----------



## carmin (25. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *Ich mahne und erinnere: B-Mais, 25./26.10.*


Ihr habt Empfang? ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2008)

@sms

Ich hab heute Nachmittag noch an Dich gedacht und überlegt ob Du das Teil jetzt schon hast. 
Wie man sieht, geht es ja recht gut.


----------



## sms (25. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...überlegt ob Du das Teil jetzt schon hast.
> Wie man sieht, geht es ja recht gut.


Jow, das ding tut genau das was es soll:
- GPS aufzeichnen

Ist ungefähr so gross wie eine Streichholzschachtel.
Einfach anschalten und in den Rucksack werfen. das wars. 


55,90 Euro incl. porto.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So, Termin für's Go-Kart-Fahren steht: 06.12.
> 
> Ich sehe dann mal zu, daß ich die Halle wieder für eine halbe Stunde bekomme!
> 
> ...



Dabei !


----------



## dangerousD (27. Oktober 2008)

*TERMIN JAHRESABSCHLUSSEVENT*

So Leute, der Termin ist fixiert. Die Kartbahn "Kartion" in Gärtringen ist jetzt verbindlich reserviert für* Samstag, 06.12.2008*.

Gebucht ist das Rennpaket A auf den 8PS-Karts, wie gehabt. Start ist 17.00 Uhr, d.h. wir sollten *spätestens 16.30 Uhr vor Ort* sein zwecks Einweisung etc. Für SMS ist das Kinderkart, rosa, mit Tretantrieb  reserviert 

Kosten: 33 Euro p.P.
Teilnehmer: maximal 12
Feste Zusagen bisher: dangerousD , dirtmag, steppi, zerg10, sms, DerKapitaen , koeni und driver79. Macht schon mal 7 1/2 Karts 

Wackelkandidat: gbm31


----------



## gbm31 (27. Oktober 2008)

hier wackelt nix! 

das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wackelkandidat: gbm31


----------



## bergnah! (28. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich mich da mit reinklinken darf bin ich auch dabei 

endlich mal halbwegs gescheit motorisierte karts. die mit 5.5 ps gehen mir schon auf die nüsse..


----------



## FloFR (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

melde mich auch zum Motorsport an.
Wenn noch Platz ist, bin ich gerne dabei.

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst haben mal die alten Hasen Vorrang. Die sind nicht alle jeden Tag hier. Ihr müsst also auf die Warteliste


----------



## gbm31 (29. Oktober 2008)

nett...


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2008)

ich hab damit die beiden anderen gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (29. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> ich hab damit die beiden anderen gemeint




klingt halt komisch, wenn son jungspund von alten hasen spricht...


----------



## bergnah! (29. Oktober 2008)

naja. koeni ist ja auch schon mitte 20. oder etwa net?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2008)

bergnah! schrieb:


> naja. koeni ist ja auch schon mitte 20. oder etwa net?



Danke


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Zuerst haben mal die alten Hasen Vorrang. Die sind nicht alle jeden Tag hier. Ihr müsst also auf die Warteliste



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können... Info an bergnah! und floFr folgt rechtzeitig.

Cheers

der D


----------



## bergnah! (29. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Danke



hey! mitte dreisig ist net alt. man ist bekanntlich so alt wie man sich fühlt.


danke für die info. dann bange ich mal...


----------



## gbm31 (29. Oktober 2008)

bergnah! schrieb:


> hey! mitte dreisig ist net alt. man ist bekanntlich so alt wie man sich fühlt.





das sag ich mir zwar auch immer, aber meine knochen meinen da öfters was andres... 


btw: im sommer hatten die oben die streckenführung etwas geändert - die spitzkehre vor der boxengasse war weg.

keine ahnung, ob das so geblieben ist...


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2008)

Geniese die letzten Jahre 

Wir sollten nächstes Jahr echt mal zum Ochsenkopf.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtDL...news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359249&page=18

Die Strecke sieht scho gut aus.


----------



## beat (29. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Den Gedanken möchte ich aufgreifen und ergänzen: das im letzten Jahr neueingeführte *Go-Kart-Event mit anschließendem Glühwein* wartet in diesem Jahr auf Fortsetzung. Dann meldet Euch mal fleißig!


Na dann möchte ich mal nur hoffen, dass durch das Aufzeigen dieses *"Schlupftürchens"* sich der zerg, und natürlich auch die anderen *"alten Hasen"*  ,  nicht ihrer guten Vorsätze berauben lassen, und trotzdem zur wohl ursprünglich gemeinten Jubiläumsausfahrt am 1. Advent antreten.
Der Floater hat ja immerhin schon mal zugesagt.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Geniese die letzten Jahre
> 
> Wir sollten nächstes Jahr echt mal zum Ochsenkopf.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtDL...news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359249&page=18
> ...




Aber bei uns sieht das besser aus...  die Jungs stehen ja fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. Oktober 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Na dann möchte ich mal nur hoffen, dass durch das Aufzeigen dieses *"Schlupftürchens"* sich der zerg, und natürlich auch die anderen *"alten Hasen"*  ,  nicht ihrer guten Vorsätze berauben lassen, und trotzdem zur wohl ursprünglich gemeinten Jubiläumsausfahrt am 1. Advent antreten.
> Der Floater hat ja immerhin schon mal zugesagt.



Glühwein-Tour bin ich natürlich auch dabei...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aber bei uns sieht das besser aus...  die Jungs stehen ja fast



Das hoffe ich doch.
Habe heute meinen "Seminarplan" für nächstes Jahr bekommen.
Eigentlich könnte ich mein Bike auch verkaufen
Keine Ahnung wann ich das mal bewegen soll. 

Evtl. sieht es auf dem Papier auch schlimmer aus als es ist.


----------



## bergnah! (30. Oktober 2008)

ich drück dir die daumen, dass du mal n paar runden drehen kannst und es sich auch lohnt


----------



## zerg10 (31. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch.
> Habe heute meinen "Seminarplan" für nächstes Jahr bekommen.
> Eigentlich könnte ich mein Bike auch verkaufen
> Keine Ahnung wann ich das mal bewegen soll.
> ...



Mach' keinen Schei$$, du alter Sack  Frankreich ist ein unbedingtes Muß u. BMais sowieso ...

Wann bist du eigentlich mal wieder hier in der Gegend ? Du bist doch bestimmt schon auf üblem Cappuchino- u. Tannenzäpfle-Entzug, oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2008)

@zerg

Cappu gibt es auch hier und Zäpfle ist nen Schädelspalter 
Ansonsten komme ich am 6.12. zum Kart fahren 

Übrigens hast Du auch den 2 Termin zum biken platzen lassen ohne Dich mal zu melden. Und sag jetzt nicht, Du wusstest nicht wann das war. Wir hatten sogar einen Termin festgelegt. Simon war da  und wir hatten 3 Tage gut Spaß. Ich hatte Dich eigentlich zu den zuverlässigen gezählt


----------



## zerg10 (31. Oktober 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...Übrigens hast Du auch den 2 Termin zum biken platzen lassen ohne Dich mal zu melden. Und sag jetzt nicht, Du wusstest nicht wann das war. Wir hatten sogar einen Termin festgelegt. Simon war da  und wir hatten 3 Tage gut Spaß. Ich hatte Dich eigentlich zu den zuverlässigen gezählt



Da leite ich dich gerne an meinen persönlichen Termin-Coach Marion weiter...


----------



## bergnah! (1. November 2008)

jemand morgen bock auf biken? bin offen für ortsvorschläge..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Da leite ich dich gerne an meinen persönlichen Termin-Coach Marion weiter...



Melden hättest Dich aber schon können


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. November 2008)

Man ist das bei Euch lahm geworden 

Was ich noch sagen wollte, ich hätte nach dem KArt fahren schon noch Bock auf Bierchen oder Cocktail.
Ich für meinen Teil, würde mal die Cantina in Stuttgart vorschlagen.

@DD & Dirtmag
Wir würden einfach unsere Mädels mitnehmen und ab Herrenberg mit der S-Bahn fahren. Rückwärts geht dann glaube 0:30 Uhr die letzte Bahn. Und nach Kay dann mit dem Taxi. Wenn sich die Mädels zum fahren bereit erklären, würde ich mich nicht wehren 
Aber Bahn ist für mich ok.

Wie steht es? Gibt es Vorschläge?
Ach ja, in der Canitna ist das Essen lecker und der Mai Thai hat 3 Totenköpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (7. November 2008)

Na dann schreib ich halt mal was damit es so aussieht als wäre hier was los 

Ich würd mich auch mal ganz vorsichtig fürs Kart fahren vor merken sofern da noch Platz ist. 
Wegen der Aftershowparty würd ich erstmal nen Glühwein vorschlagen!

Btw. kann mir irgendjemand ne leichte Kurbel/Innenlager-Kombo für 83mm BB-Breite empfehlen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2008)

mantra schrieb:


> Btw. kann mir irgendjemand ne leichte Kurbel/Innenlager-Kombo für 83mm BB-Breite empfehlen?


 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, glaube ich gelesen zu haben, dass die neue Saint das leistet. Würde aber def. keine Hand dafür opfern


----------



## dirtmag (7. November 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, glaube ich gelesen zu haben, dass die neue Saint das leistet. Würde aber def. keine Hand dafür opfern


Solange man nicht die Leichtigkeit einer XT-Kurbel erwartet, passt das mit der neuen Saint.


----------



## slayerrider (7. November 2008)

FSA Gravity light DH


----------



## driver79 (7. November 2008)

deine middleburn mit nem neuen isis innenlager?!?


----------



## boerni (7. November 2008)

hi hi,
ist von euch schon mal jemand nen giant glory dh gefahren? will mir vllt. eins kaufen. wäre nett wenn die person mir seine oder auch ihre meinung mitteilen könnte. 
danke schon mal im vorraus
gruss 
björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (7. November 2008)

boerni schrieb:


> hi hi,
> ist von euch schon mal jemand nen giant glory dh gefahren? will mir vllt. eins kaufen. wäre nett wenn die person mir seine oder auch ihre meinung mitteilen könnte.
> danke schon mal im vorraus
> gruss
> björn


Ich fand es sehr träge und alles andere als agil.
(aber ich gebe zu, es kann auch daran gelegen haben, dass es ein L Rahmen war und ich wohl eher einen XXXXXL Rahmen gebraucht hätte  )
Dessweiteren ist der Rahmen recht schwer.


----------



## mantra (8. November 2008)

- Saint ist mir zu schwer und gefällt mir irgendwie nicht
- die Middleburn ist schon zu verschrammelt
- die FSA ist im Moment mein Favourit aber leider auch recht schwer!

@Björn: Ist halt nicht ganz leicht die Karre, aber sonst bestimmt ganz cool!


----------



## dangerousD (8. November 2008)

mantra schrieb:


> Na dann schreib ich halt mal was damit es so aussieht als wäre hier was los
> 
> Ich würd mich auch mal ganz vorsichtig fürs Kart fahren vor merken sofern da noch Platz ist.
> Wegen der Aftershowparty würd ich erstmal nen Glühwein vorschlagen!
> ...



Hey Robsen,

coole Sache! Wie sicher ist Deine Teilnahme?

Cheers

der D


----------



## mantra (8. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich würd mal sagen die Teilnahme ist zeimlich sicher 

Greetz und nen schönen Tach!!


----------



## sms (8. November 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ....
> Wie steht es? Gibt es Vorschläge?
> Ach ja, in der Canitna ist das Essen lecker und der Mai Thai hat 3 Totenköpfe.



Öhm`????
hat jemand eine ziemlich sichere Übernachungsmöglichkeit für'n SMS in Stuttgart?
Nach so'nem Mai Thai fahre ich kein Auto mehr.


----------



## Koeni (8. November 2008)

Kannst bei mir im Schuhregal schlafen 

Nee, ich muss selber sehn, wie ich heimkomm. Ich check mir vielleicht die Couch beim Seggl ab


----------



## driver79 (8. November 2008)

könntest bei mir pennen...

kommt man zu der kartbahn eigentlich mit den öffentlichen gut hin? wenn nein, kann mir jemand irgendwo aufgabeln?


----------



## sms (8. November 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> könntest bei mir pennen...
> 
> kommt man zu der kartbahn eigentlich mit den öffentlichen gut hin? wenn nein, kann mir jemand irgendwo aufgabeln?


Machen wir es so,
ich gabel dich auf, dann fahren wir hin und zurück und dann hab ich mein auto schon bei dir stehen... (von dir kommt man doch gut in die Stadtmitte und zurück, oder?


----------



## sms (8. November 2008)

mantra schrieb:


> ...
> @Björn: Ist halt nicht ganz leicht die Karre, aber sonst bestimmt ganz cool!


und das Gewicht merkt man bestimmt, wenn einem die Karre auf'n Kopf fällt


----------



## mantra (8. November 2008)

So....aus der Traum vom Kart fahren! Hab heute mittag erfahren dass ich an dem Samstag leider nen Wettkampf habe. Muss die Aktion also schon wieder canceln!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. November 2008)

Ähh,

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, ROBERT ? 

oder lieg ich da falsch ?


----------



## sms (9. November 2008)

koeni schrieb:


> ....
> Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag, Robert ?
> ...


von Mir Au' :d


----------



## slayerrider (9. November 2008)

mantra schrieb:


> - Saint ist mir zu schwer und gefällt mir irgendwie nicht
> - die Middleburn ist schon zu verschrammelt
> - die FSA ist im Moment mein Favourit aber leider auch recht schwer!
> 
> @Björn: Ist halt nicht ganz leicht die Karre, aber sonst bestimmt ganz cool!


Die FSA ist doch nicht schwer.


----------



## mantra (9. November 2008)

Hey...Danke für die Glückwünsche!

@Slayerrider: 950gramm für Kurbel und Innenlager finde ich jetzt nicht ganz leicht! Die Kurbel-/Innnenlagerkombi an meinem jetzigen Rad wiegt kanpp über 700gramm!


----------



## Floater (10. November 2008)

Mahlzeit.
Ich hätte da auch noch eine Programmpunkt für die allgemeine Jahresendsveranstaltungsplanung.
Werde am 15. November schon wieder meinen Geburtstag feiern (ca.20.00 Uhr hier in der Nähe von Lindau). Da ich euch bestimmt noch nicht alle per SMS oder Mail erreicht habe hier noch mal ganz öffentlich.
Vor dem Feiern habe ich auch ein Töurchen auf den Pfänder (und wieder runter) geplant, zeitige Anreise mit Bike ist also dringend empfohlen (oder ihr reserviert eines unserer Testbikes).
Genaueres gerne per PN.
Cheers


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2008)

Hm, schade. Auch dieses Jahr wird das bei mir leider nix.

Muss lernen


----------



## driver79 (10. November 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ähh,
> 
> ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, ROBERT ?
> 
> oder lieg ich da falsch ?




von mir auch alles gute noch nachträglich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2008)

Floater schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Ich hätte da auch noch eine Programmpunkt für die allgemeine Jahresendsveranstaltungsplanung.
> Werde am 15. November schon wieder meinen Geburtstag feiern (ca.20.00 Uhr hier in der Nähe von Lindau). Da ich euch bestimmt noch nicht alle per SMS oder Mail erreicht habe hier noch mal ganz öffentlich.
> ...


 
Hi, ich hoffe Du hast meine SMS bekommen.
Leider werde ich dieses JAhr nicht kommen. 420km ist ein bisschen weit.Zumal ich Freitag erst aus Dresden komme und Montag Früh nach Hamburg fahre. Ich hoffe mal, dass sich mal wieder ein treffen einrichten lässt. Komm doch mit zum Kart fahren.


----------



## Floater (10. November 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hm, schade. Auch dieses Jahr wird das bei mir leider nix.
> 
> Muss lernen



...STREBER!!!

Kartfahren müsste ich kurzfristig auf einen Platz der Wackelkandidaten hoffen...dafür dann mit neuer Helmkamera!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. November 2008)

mantra schrieb:


> Hey...Danke für die Glückwünsche!
> 
> @Slayerrider: 950gramm für Kurbel und Innenlager finde ich jetzt nicht ganz leicht! Die Kurbel-/Innnenlagerkombi an meinem jetzigen Rad wiegt kanpp über 700gramm!


Du hast jetzt was leichteres als eine XTR?


----------



## zerg10 (11. November 2008)

@Mantra
Sorry, total überlesen. Happy Birthday auch von mir...

@slayerrider
Ich glaub' er hat 'ne Middleburn...


----------



## mantra (11. November 2008)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt was leichteres als eine XTR?




Ja...leichter, billiger und lebenslange Garantie im DH Einsatz. Zumindest auf die Kurbel!

Die Kurbel ist ne Middleburn RS7 in 165mm. Die wiegt knapp unter 400g! Dazu ein FSA Platinum Pro Ti mit 192g inkl. Schrauben! Somit kommt die Kurbel und das Innenlager sogar nur auf knappe 600g. Die kanpp über 700g waren wohl inkl. Kettenblatt und Bashguard?!

Leichter gehts kaum  Allerdings ist es halt ne ISIS Kurbel und das Innenlager hält vermutlich auch nur weil ich sehr leicht bin und nochdazu nicht besonders viel fahre!

Der neue Rahmen (falls er kommt) wird nun aber 83mm Gehäusebreite haben und da gibts einfach keine leichten ISIS Lager! Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist meine Kurbel schon super verschrammelt und das sieht an nem neuen Rad einfach sch.... aus! Nachdem wir jetzt schon Jahre auf die angekündigte Middleburn X-Type Kurbel warten welche es bis heut nicht gibt habe die Jungs zu allem Überfluss jetzt wohl auch noch die Produktion der RS7 eingestellt?! D.h. eine neue Middleburn kommt auch nicht in Frage da man einfach keine mehr bekommt!

@Zerg: Auch Dir ein herzliches "Danke"!


----------



## slayerrider (11. November 2008)

mantra schrieb:


> Ja...leichter, billiger und lebenslange Garantie im DH Einsatz. Zumindest auf die Kurbel!
> 
> Die Kurbel ist ne Middleburn RS7 in 165mm. Die wiegt knapp unter 400g! Dazu ein FSA Platinum Pro Ti mit 192g inkl. Schrauben! Somit kommt die Kurbel und das Innenlager sogar nur auf knappe 600g. Die kanpp über 700g waren wohl inkl. Kettenblatt und Bashguard?!
> 
> ...


ah ok, an die habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Aber für 83mm und x-type gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht viel was leichter ist als die FSA, aber du kannst ja noch ein Acros lager dazu kaufen, dann geht da sicher auch noch ein bisschen was.


----------



## Floater (12. November 2008)

mantra schrieb:


> Ja...leichter, billiger und lebenslange Garantie im DH Einsatz. Zumindest auf die Kurbel!
> 
> Die Kurbel ist ne Middleburn RS7 in 165mm. Die wiegt knapp unter 400g! Dazu ein FSA Platinum Pro Ti mit 192g inkl. Schrauben! Somit kommt die Kurbel und das Innenlager sogar nur auf knappe 600g. Die kanpp über 700g waren wohl inkl. Kettenblatt und Bashguard?!
> 
> ...



...keine mehr bekommt, oder in D keine mehr bekommt? habe erst vor kurzem noch eine importieren können...


----------



## mantra (12. November 2008)

direkt von Middleburn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (13. November 2008)

Der Walde hat Geburtstag, trallallallalaaaaa
der Walde hat Geburtstag , trllallalaalllalallllllllllllllllllllllla.


----------



## dangerousD (13. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an alle Geburtstagskinder und die, die ich vergessen habe  

Laßt Euch ordentlich feiern! 

@floater: Kommste nun mit zum Kartfahren oder nicht? Dein "Alter-Sack-Bonus" hilft Dir... brauchst nur ja oder nein zu sagen!


Cheers

der D


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. November 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank an alle Gratulanten und auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Geburtstags"kinder".


VG

Walde


----------



## zerg10 (14. November 2008)

Der Walde lebt ! Alles Gute alter Haudegen ....


----------



## brumbrum (14. November 2008)

Hey Walde, happy birthday


----------



## butter.cb (14. November 2008)

guten abend   was treiben denn sonntagsfahrer am samstag? hat irgendjmd was geplant im ganz kleinen kreis? sprich auf einer der bmx-bahnen oder vll rommelhüpfhausen? 
greetz an alle


----------



## dangerousD (14. November 2008)

@butter.cb

Samstag ist Ruhetag  Sonntag geht's in den Wald, eine ausgedehnte Runde drehen...

@Kart-Fahrer

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Torsten hat zwischenzeitlich auch noch fest zugesagt  und kommt aus München rüber gedüst. Damit sind jetzt elf Plätze vergeben, plus eine Reservierung für Floater.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. November 2008)

@Matthias und Stieven:
Vielen Dank!


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## mantra (17. November 2008)

Tach Mädels,

hat von Euch zufällig jemand Interesse an Video Material? Ich hau die Tage ne größere Bestellung raus und die Preise sehen recht gut aus!

Zu empfehlen wäre z.B. The Uprising, Seasons oder NWD9 für Leute die sowas mögen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. November 2008)

Nabend,

wollte mal anfragen wie des jetzt nun aussieht mit Drinks und was zum Essen nach dem Kart fahren?
Oder wollen alle danach ins Bett? Wie bereits gesagt, würde ich die Cantina vorschlagen und die Mädels mitnehmen. Die können sich ja über ihre Einkäufe unterhalten und wir uns über echte Männerthemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. November 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wollte mal anfragen wie des jetzt nun aussieht mit Drinks und was zum Essen nach dem Kart fahren?
> Oder wollen alle danach ins Bett? Wie bereits gesagt, würde ich die Cantina vorschlagen und die Mädels mitnehmen. Die können sich ja über ihre Einkäufe unterhalten und wir uns über echte Männerthemen.


Saufen : bin dabei.


----------



## gbm31 (20. November 2008)

cantina ist ok - liegt eh aufm heimweg


----------



## dangerousD (20. November 2008)




----------



## Koeni (21. November 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wollte mal anfragen wie des jetzt nun aussieht mit Drinks und was zum Essen nach dem Kart fahren?
> Oder wollen alle danach ins Bett? Wie bereits gesagt, würde ich die Cantina vorschlagen und die Mädels mitnehmen. Die können sich ja über ihre Einkäufe unterhalten und wir uns über echte Männerthemen.



Ich find Mädchen aber doof


----------



## driver79 (22. November 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Na dann möchte ich mal nur hoffen, dass durch das Aufzeigen dieses *"Schlupftürchens"* sich der zerg, und natürlich auch die anderen *"alten Hasen"*  ,  nicht ihrer guten Vorsätze berauben lassen, und trotzdem zur wohl ursprünglich gemeinten Jubiläumsausfahrt am 1. Advent antreten.
> Der Floater hat ja immerhin schon mal zugesagt.



is glaub ich jetzt etwas untergegangen, aber in knapp einer woche ist es ja wieder mal zeit zur zur jubiläumsausfahrt (mit rad  )

wer is jetzt dabei am 1. advent, und wo/wann wird sich getroffen, zum cc fahren


----------



## beat (22. November 2008)

Ja genau: CC-Fahren - "back to the roots" sozusagen! 

Momentan wäre eine Ausfahrt rund um Fernseh- und Fernmeldeturm geradezu ein Vergnügen - Väterchen Frost macht's möglich. Ob wir aber am nächsten Wochenende noch dieselben günstigen Voraussetzungen haben werden ist derweil noch ungewiss. Gefahren wird aber auf jeden Fall und ich habe auch bereits einige feste Zusagen, so dass allem Anschein nach sogar eine richtig große Gruppe zusammenkommen könnte.

Die "Good Old Classics" wie Philosophenweg, Stufentrail, Kickerstrecke und Dürrbach warten jedenfalls auf unsere alljährliche Stippvisite, und wenn ich dabei wieder den Guide spielen darf wär's mir eine Ehre! 

Fest gemeldet sind bisher:

- Floater
- zerg
- meine Wenigkeit
- der Kumpel aus Reutlingen
- der alböhi aus Reutlingen (mein diesjähriger Ehrengast!) 
- driver79 (denk' ich doch, oder?) 

Und an die anderen: Wie schaut's nun aus - wer fühlt sich noch berufen?

Mein Vorschlag für Treffpunkt und Zeit wäre *um 13:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle"*.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

@Beat: ich versuche zu kommen. Ich muss nur noch jemanden finden der auf den Sohn aufpasst. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## dangerousD (23. November 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Und an die anderen: Wie schaut's nun aus - wer fühlt sich noch berufen?
> 
> Mein Vorschlag für Treffpunkt und Zeit wäre *um 13:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle"*.



Ist das dann am Sonntag nachmittag? Da bin ich nämlich leider schon verplant...  Samstag wäre noch möglich. Aber ihr müßt Euch nicht nach mir richten...


----------



## Backwoods (23. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

es ist an der zeit, dass ich mich auch mal wieder melde!

unsere tochter jana lou hat uns etwas mehr als 2 wochen zu früh überrascht und ist bereits am freitag, den 14.11.2008 um 8:03 Uhr auf die welt gekommen.

mama und kind sind wohl auf und mittlerweile zu hause.

den umzug ins neue haus haben wir auf nächstes wochenende (29.11.) verschoben.

die jubiläumsausfahrt wird deswegen dieses jahr leider ohne mich stattfinden. wenn ich nach dem umzug meine bikezeug wieder gefunden habe sieht man sich im wald.

bis dann

Axel
alias Backwoods


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (23. November 2008)

@Backwoods: Tolle Geschichte! Da darf ruhig auch Deine Teilnahme an der Jubi-Fahrt drunter leiden. Meine besten Glückwünsche seien Euch gewiss! 
Wenn das mal keine eingagierte Sportlerin wird... 

@DD: Sorry, aber ich habe es jetzt seit über einem Jahr nicht geschafft Deiner Einladung zur Schönbuch-Runde zu folgen und schob das immer vor mir her. Hat zwar auch ein bisschen mit meinen immer umfangreicheren Firmenplanungen zu tun, aber langsam ist's mir schon etwas peinlich. 
Die Jubi-Fahrt findet natürlich traditionell immer sonntags am 1. Advent statt; ich denke da machen wir keine Ausnahme - alleine schon wegen der langfristigen Ankündigung.

Grüße


----------



## driver79 (24. November 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Ja genau: CC-Fahren - "back to the roots" sozusagen!
> 
> Momentan wäre eine Ausfahrt rund um Fernseh- und Fernmeldeturm geradezu ein Vergnügen - Väterchen Frost macht's möglich. Ob wir aber am nächsten Wochenende noch dieselben günstigen Voraussetzungen haben werden ist derweil noch ungewiss. Gefahren wird aber auf jeden Fall und ich habe auch bereits einige feste Zusagen, so dass allem Anschein nach sogar eine richtig große Gruppe zusammenkommen könnte.
> 
> ...



jup bin dabei   zeit/ort wären auch ok...
alledings kann ich nur sonntag...


----------



## Floater (24. November 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ist das dann am Sonntag nachmittag? Da bin ich nämlich leider schon verplant...  Samstag wäre noch möglich. Aber ihr müßt Euch nicht nach mir richten...



da ich schon am samstag anreisen werde, und stuttgart eh so wenig höhenmeter zu bieten hatwürde ich auch samstag und sonntag fahren.
bringe vielleicht auch die zukunft des mtb spochts mit...


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2008)

Floater schrieb:


> da ich schon am samstag anreisen werde, und stuttgart eh so wenig höhenmeter zu bieten hatwürde ich auch samstag und sonntag fahren.
> bringe vielleicht auch die zukunft des mtb spochts mit...




Dann komm' doch Samstag nachmittag bei mir vorbei, und wir rutschen durch den Schönbuch  Was geht jetzt eigentlich bzgl. Go-Kart bei Dir??


----------



## Koeni (25. November 2008)

Ich muss mal wieder passen. Ich bin am WE Umzugshelfer...


----------



## Floater (26. November 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dann komm' doch Samstag nachmittag bei mir vorbei, und wir rutschen durch den Schönbuch  Was geht jetzt eigentlich bzgl. Go-Kart bei Dir??




Mahlzeit!
da mir das Wochenende jetzt "wichtiger" war wirds nix mit dem kartfahrn, sorry.
was dagegen, wenn aus dem samstagsritt eher ein nightride wird (mache laden frühestens um 1 zu lindau-schönbuch 2,5h?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (27. November 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *TERMIN JAHRESABSCHLUSSEVENT*
> 
> So Leute, der Termin ist fixiert. Die Kartbahn "Kartion" in Gärtringen ist jetzt verbindlich reserviert für* Samstag, 06.12.2008*.
> 
> ...




So Leute, kurzes Update: der Kreis der festen Zusagen ist auf 10 angewachsen. gbm31 ist dabei, und der Torsten kommt auch mit. Von den angesprochenen "alten Säcken" hat sich bis heute niemand gemeldet, bzw. es gab Absagen (da spreche ich auch von Euch, floater und mantra - shame on you!!!  ) Zwei Plätze sind also noch frei, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe... macht was draus.


@floater
Samstag abend paßt bei mir leider nicht. Am WE will ich außerdem mal wieder mit Tageslicht fahren... war gerade erst im Wald


----------



## Floater (27. November 2008)

sonst jemand für samstag abend?


----------



## mantra (29. November 2008)

Tut mir auch mächtig leid! Ich hätte echt Bock gehabt, aber wenn ich schon mal die Chance habe ne Saison in der Bundesliga zu schießen, dann geht das vor!
Falls ihr danach noch was trinken geht, dann komm ich auf jeden Fall nach sobald ich wieder zurück bin


----------



## alböhi (29. November 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Fest gemeldet sind bisher:
> 
> - Floater
> - zerg
> ...




@uli: danke für die blumen - ich hätt morgen noch den " stylemaster " dabei, wenn´s recht ist.
und wo ist bitte die halte - stelle.

ciao bis morgen

ps.: soll ich meine knieschützer und das kinnteil für den helm einpacken?


----------



## sms (29. November 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> @uli: danke für die blumen - ich hätt morgen noch den " stylemaster " dabei, wenn´s recht ist.
> und wo ist bitte die halte - stelle.
> 
> ciao bis morgen
> ...


Mit dem Auto:
Fahre zum Fernsehturm (Waldau/Gazistadion)
dann bergab richtung Zentrum (entlang der Linie 15 (Strassenbahn)
Nächste Möglichkeit rechts (so weit ich weis ist Frauenkopf dort angeschrieben)
Der WendePlatz dort ist die Haltestelle Stelle.
(für Bus und Strassenbahn)
Parken kann man ca. 20 m weiter hinten in einer Waldstrasse.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2008)

Man ist der Simon aber heute nett.


----------



## Floater (29. November 2008)

...also bis morgen, komme mit 901 und helmkamera, hat auch jemand einen foto?


----------



## sms (29. November 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Man ist der Simon aber heute nett.


Ist ja bald Weihnachten.....  ICH WILL GESCHENKEEEEEEE!


----------



## alböhi (29. November 2008)

was heisst hier weihnachten ? ich dachte der ton wär der respekt vorm alter 

gibt´s bei euch glühwein - von wegen after hour party?

ciao dann bis morgen - gruss vom altöhi


----------



## boerni (29. November 2008)

hey robsen,
bekomm ich nen autogramm?
also wenn du dann zu olympia gehst komm ich als mental coach mit. du weisst ja eine hand wäscht die andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,

also ich bin morgen auch mit dabei. Wir kommen zu dritt oder viert. Wenn wir mal nicht ganz pünklich bei der Stelle sind, dann wartet bitte kurz auf uns. 

Greetz und bis morgen.
ra.


----------



## beat (29. November 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> @uli: danke für die blumen - ich hätt morgen noch den " stylemaster " dabei, wenn´s recht ist.
> und wo ist bitte die halte - stelle.
> 
> ciao bis morgen
> ...



Kinnteil und Knieschützer könnten Dir nachher leicht übertrieben vorkommen - früher kam der Ra. aber auch immer mit so Sachen an und keiner fand's lächerlich. Jeder nach seiner Facon halt, und prinzipiell finde ich kann man dass bei so steilen Treppen und rutschigen Untergründen, wie wir sie morgen auch haben werden, schon anlegen.

Den "stylemaster" - wer immer das auch ist - darfst Du natürlich gerne mitbringen. Technisch sind wir zwar schon ziemlich ausgereift, aber im stilistischen Bereich lässt sich da sicherlich noch einiges machen. 

Glühwein gibt's am Ende selbstverständlich wie angekündigt - allerdings kommt jeder für seine Zeche selber auf. 

Und an der Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Reutlingen bist Du nicht mehr interessiert?

Grüße

PS: Wie man den Treffpunkt "Stelle" findet hat ja der sms, der morgen hoffentlich auch dabei sein wird, schon beispielhaft beschrieben.


----------



## sms (30. November 2008)

beat schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Wie man den Treffpunkt "Stelle" findet hat ja der sms, der morgen hoffentlich auch dabei sein wird, schon beispielhaft beschrieben.


Ich komme und werde pünktlich sein.


----------



## alböhi (30. November 2008)

wir fahren selber mit´m auto nach stuttgart und kommen vielleicht sogar zu dritt.

bis nach gruss andreas


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. November 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe soeben mit dem Vater vom David telefoniert. Sie ware im Krankenhaus und die Röntgenaufnahmen haben keinen Bruch gezeigt.
Wird also hoffentlich nicht zu schlimm sein. Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich gute Besserung. 

Noch mal herzlichen Dank an den Beat für den Guide und an seinen Kumpel der sich so gut um den David gekümmert hat. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## mtbjahn (30. November 2008)

Mir hat die Tour sehr viel Spaß gemacht - nette Leute und sehr schöne Trails. Ich hoff´, man sieht sich mal wieder!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bikin-willi23 (30. November 2008)

is schön zu hören dass es dem einen gut geht nach diesem missglückten frontflip.
hätte böse enden können :S


----------



## dangerousD (30. November 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe soeben mit dem Vater vom David telefoniert. Sie ware im Krankenhaus und die Röntgenaufnahmen haben keinen Bruch gezeigt.
> Wird also hoffentlich nicht zu schlimm sein. Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich gute Besserung.
> ...




...kaum läßt man Euch mal allein in den Wald... Gute Besserung an David.

Cheers

der D


----------



## slayerrider (30. November 2008)

Danke für die Wünsche.
Bin schon froh, dass ich nichts gebrochen habe.
Und mir hat es bis zum dem Faceplant auch ziemlich Spass gemacht!
Und auch nochmal ein ganz großes Danke an Roland. Hab irgendwie deine Email-Adresse nicht, von daher auf diesem weg.
Ach und Dirk, nächstes Mal kommst du mit und kannst dann als erster Springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. November 2008)

Ich habe auch viel Spaß gehabt !


Die Fotos sind hier (ich habe leider kein Aktionfoto gemacht):
http://depositfiles.com/files/97lzlda17

Gute Besserung David !


Bis bald hoffe ich !

Der Franzose


----------



## beat (1. Dezember 2008)

@David: Ich glaube an einem anderen Tag fährst Du das Ding, aber heute hat's nicht sollen sein! Nur gut dass dabei nichts in die Brüche ging - ich habe es schwer für Dich gehofft und die anderen sicher auch, denn bis dahin - und auch danach - kamen wir heute ja eigentlich ziemlich sturzfrei über die Runden. 
Im Übrigen gebe ich das von Dir Geschriebene dann morgen an Roland weiter.

So, und nun das Protokoll: 

Die Sonntagsfahrer sind ein stolzes Grüppchen, und ihr Jubiläum wissen sie für gewöhnlich ganz standesgemäß zu be...fahren. Vorher gab's allerdings erst einmal ein heiteres Wiedersehen an der Stelle.








Und an einem Tag wie heute ließ sich auch die kleine "Schlucht" mit dem großen "D" nicht lumpen.




Weiter hieß es: Sehen, Staunen und... Prüfen.










Und dann war da noch einer, der es wissen wollte, aber das wissen nun ja auch alle - selbst die, mit denen fest gerechnet worden war, die sich aber diesmal kein Stelldichein gaben. À propos: zerg, wo warst Du eigentlich? 




Es gab schließlich auch die Gelegenheit sich früher abzuseilen, was bedauerlicherweise nicht nur von Simon Nr. 1 (entschuldigt), sondern völlig unerwartet auch von dem Zweiten wahrgenommen wurde. Da wäre heute noch ein anderer Weihnachtsmarkt, so wurde berichtet - dabei konnte es doch als Abschluss dieser Runde nur DEN einen geben!
Und genau zu diesem ging es dann sozusagen auf der Direttissima.




Fazit: War mal wieder ein würdiger "Jahresabschluss", der 2009 höchstens noch durch das Erscheinen der erweiterten "alten Garde" getoppt werden könnte.
Anmeldungen werden ab heute entgegengenommen!


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich durfte zuhause zusammen mit meiner Kleinen einen neuen Weltrekord im Taschentücherverbrauchen aufstellen 
Schei$$-Saison war das für mich....


----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2008)

beat schrieb:


> .. Da wäre heute noch ein anderer Weihnachtsmarkt, ....


So, ich bin wieder nüchtern.  

War eine sehr gelungene Tour.

Anbei die Route (zum virtuellen Abfahren für den zerg10  )

Als Pic:



(zerg, das hättest du auch geschafft)

kleines Gruppenfoto:




Und nun der ganze Haufen am Stück:

























































Mann, waren das viele.


----------



## alböhi (1. Dezember 2008)

stuttgart kannte ich bisher nur von sauftouren - respekt frauenköpfle  und den rest der dagewesenen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Dezember 2008)

Servus,
an die oder den Verletzten erstmal gute Besserung.
Wie es aussieht kann man den D-bachtrail wieder fahren. Der is scho geil. Ich hoffe man musste nicht wieder 3-4 mal absteigen um die Bäume zu überklettern.

@Zerg 

Biste erkältet? Seh zu, dass sich das bis zum WE wieder gibt. 

@Simon

Ich find das kleine Teil echt ganz witzig. Im Sommer müssen wir hier in Wiesbaden mal ne kleine Aufzeichnung starten. Und dann wieder Boppard 

Bis zum WE.

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @Simon
> 
> ...


jow, boppard bei Nicht-Regen wäre schon gut 

hihi,... bin mal gespannt, ob das ding mit kartfahren zurecht kommt..... höhöhööö


----------



## Kailinger (2. Dezember 2008)

Hoi, ein 901 in freier Wildbahn. Coolo, gibts erste Berichte von Probefahrern?

Kai


----------



## dangerousD (2. Dezember 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Hoi, ein 901 in freier Wildbahn. Coolo, gibts erste Berichte von Probefahrern?
> 
> Kai




Erste vorsichtige Einschätzung aus der Ferne (bin es schließlich nicht gefahren): don't believe the hype 

Aber es kommen sicher noch objektive Berichte...


----------



## driver79 (2. Dezember 2008)

habs kurz angetestet  und war recht net zu fahren... wobei, bin ja schon lang nix mehr mit soviel federweg gefahren. also doch net objektiv 

danke dem tourguide  fands ne nette runde. eine gelungene jubiläumsausfahrt 

@ slayerrider

gute besserung.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich weis, dass sieht jetzt dooof aus,aber was ist ein 901 
und auf welchem Bild ist es zu sehen? Und aus welchem Grund ist es evtl. toll? 


2. 
uncool wie ich bin, hab ich in der Cantina jetzt mal nen Tisch auf 20 Uhr bestellt. Da wir ja schon 17 Uhr am Kart fahren sind, sollte das hinhauen. Und essen werden sicher auch einige was. Das war die Voraussetzung, dass man an einem Samstag noch einen tisch reservieren kann.

Sollten wir den Plan ändern, verfällt der Tisch eh ab 20:15Uhr.

3.
Hab jetzt 2 Bier getrunken und stelle fest, dass ich nix mehr vertrage.
Also noch weniger als sonst.  
Das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> 3.
> Hab jetzt 2 Bier getrunken und stelle fest, dass ich nix mehr vertrage.
> Also noch weniger als sonst.
> Das kann ja heiter werden.


Du hast noch ein bissel Zeit zum trainieren.

zu 901:

Etwa so:









Optisch hat es mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.
Alle Rohrsätze wirken viel zu wuchtig und zu dick.
Warum man als Sattelrohr Rohr vom Durchmesser eines Schornsteins verwendet habe ich schon bei Zonenschein nicht verstanden.
Das 1.5 Steuerrohr kam mir noch globiger vor als bisher.
Selten ein Rahmen gesehen, in dem eine Totem so winizig und verloren ausgesehen hat.
Ein Schaltwerksschutz an ein Rad zu bauen, auf die Idee sind andere auch schon gekommen .... habe ich an meinem Rad abgebaut.

Rahmen ohne Dämpfer knapp unter 3kg ist schon eine Ansage, ob er das allerdings aushält???


----------



## beat (3. Dezember 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Erste vorsichtige Einschätzung aus der Ferne (bin es schließlich nicht gefahren): don't believe the hype



Das sagt natürlich der NICOLAI-Anhänger! 



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber was ist ein 901



Hat der sms ja quasi schon erklärt. Ist noch ziemlich neu, laut LITEVILLE ab ca. Januar erhältlich und bereits seit seiner Ankündigung - wen wundert's - heiß begehrt.



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Und aus welchem Grund ist es evtl. toll?



Mitunter nur aus dem oder denselben aus welchen unsere anderen fahrbaren Untersätze als toll gelten! 

Aber Spaß beiseite: Ich bin's gefahren - wenngleich auf keinem echten Downhill. Das Bike soll ja aber trotz seiner starken Bergabqualitäten noch gut im Uphill zu genießen sein, was ich schon mal vorsichtig bestätigen kann. Und ganz nebenbei sei noch erwähnt, dass ich bislang auch noch nie das Gefühl hatte meinen Highspeed-Haustrail - den Philosophenweg - dermaßen glattgebügelt zu haben! 

Fette Rahmen/Vorbauten/Steuerrohre für fette Gabeln finde ich übrigens sehr angemessen, denn sonst wirken Letztere auf mich immer so klobig und die Gesamtpakete darum ziemlich unausgewogen.

Ach, und hier noch ein Pic von Floaters Mitbringsel am Sonntag:


----------



## dangerousD (3. Dezember 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Das sagt natürlich der NICOLAI-Anhänger!
> 
> 
> 
> Hat der sms ja quasi schon erklärt. Ist noch ziemlich neu, laut LITEVILLE ab ca. Januar erhältlich und bereits seit seiner Ankündigung - *wen wundert's* - heiß begehrt.



Mich wundert's  Nun aber Schluß mit dem Marken-Beef  Die Optik ist Geschmackssache (wie immer), und die berühmte eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es m.E. nach nicht. Federweg allein macht ein Bike ebenso wenig zum DH-Bike, wie geringes Gewicht ein Bike zum CC-Bike macht. Das Gesamtpaket entscheidet - und da spielen die Komponenten eben auch eine große Rolle. Und die sind in der Regel weniger wandlungsfähig als die Rahmen. Aber naja, das sind nur meine Gedanken...


----------



## Kailinger (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich wills trotzdem mal ne längere Runde fahren...
Dann evtl. das Meta und das 204 ins Eck hauen und nur noch ein Rad bewegen. Bei den 3x die ich mittlerweile im Jahr richtig DH fahr kann ich auch den Dämpfer umhängen/ tauschen. Der Lenkwinkel ist zumindest mal flacher als der vom 03er Tomac... 

Das Sitzrohr in Schornsteinformat könnte mit der verstellbaren Stütze von Syntace begündet werden. 

Optisch schenken sich Liteville und Nicolai nix... beides ned hübsch


----------



## alböhi (3. Dezember 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> .............. Federweg allein macht ein Bike ebenso wenig zum DH-Bike, wie geringes Gewicht ein Bike zum CC-Bike macht. Das Gesamtpaket entscheidet.............



 

genau und jede maschine braucht einen motor. 
der wird bei uns von zwei faktoren entscheidend beeinflusst: kopf und beine!
und meine erfahrung: defizite in der fahrtechnik lassen sich nicht gänzlich durch viel federweg ausgleichen.

gruss vom altöhi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (3. Dezember 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Ich wills trotzdem mal ne längere Runde fahren...
> Dann evtl. das Meta und das 204 ins Eck hauen und nur noch ein Rad bewegen. Bei den 3x die ich mittlerweile im Jahr richtig DH fahr kann ich auch den Dämpfer umhängen/ tauschen. Der Lenkwinkel ist zumindest mal flacher als der vom 03er Tomac...
> 
> Das Sitzrohr in Schornsteinformat könnte mit der verstellbaren Stütze von Syntace begündet werden.
> ...




Versuch macht kluch... oder wie das heißt  Ich hatte auch schon ähnliche Gedanken, aber andererseits will ich keines meiner Bikes hergeben. Dafür macht jedes für sich einfach zu viel Spaß... und das  Basteln an den Hobeln ist außerdem ziemlich entspannend, zudem sieht man das Ergebnis seiner Arbeit. Ist doch auch was 

@altöhi:
An Kopf, Beinen und Fahrtechnik kann man arbeiten  Fahren, fahren, fahren heißt das Motto. Ich arbeite dran


----------



## Floater (3. Dezember 2008)

..kanns jetzt doch nicht mehr lassen. und ja, ist nicht 100% objektiv:

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird das 901 nicht sein; das soll es auch nicht sein (das ist auch weder das 101 noch das 301).
Es wird aber sicherlich (wieder) ein Rahmen, der sich erstaunlich vielseitig aufbauen lässt, man kann also selbst entscheiden, wie hoch Eier Woll oder Milchanteil sein soll.
Zum Design kann und will ich nur sagen, dass dieses aus intensiven und langen Tests hervorgegangen ist. Und so schaut der Rahmen, der die Anforderungen von Liteville erfüllt halt aus. Und Sattelstützen und Schaltwerk/ Rahmenschütze etc. sind mit Lösungen anderer Mitbewerber vergleichbar (wers nicht glaubt einfach mal genauer angucken).
Ich kann nur sagen: selber fahren, selber Meinung bilden (und dann anfangen zu sparen). Ich kenn da einen Radladen am Bodensee, der wird sobald es lieferbar ist ein Testbike haben (und richtige Berge und Trails vor der Haustüre wären auch vorhanden...)


----------



## zerg10 (4. Dezember 2008)

Soooo schlimm finde ich den Hobel nicht. Mir gefällt die Lösung mit der Zugverlegung recht gut, damit sieht das Bike recht aufgeräumt aus.

Wieviel Federweg hat das Ding denn ? Was mir allerdings zu denken gibt sind die langen Sitzstreben, die sind ja beinahe noch länger als bei meinem Free


----------



## Floater (4. Dezember 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Soooo schlimm finde ich den Hobel nicht. Mir gefällt die Lösung mit der Zugverlegung recht gut, damit sieht das Bike recht aufgeräumt aus.
> 
> Wieviel Federweg hat das Ding denn ? Was mir allerdings zu denken gibt sind die langen Sitzstreben, die sind ja beinahe noch länger als bei meinem Free




je nach Dämpfer 170-200mm in der Version, die ich dabei hatte 200mm (also ganz schön wenig für den Frauenkopf)


----------



## sms (4. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja und überhaupt,...


@driver79:





_


----------



## beat (4. Dezember 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Ach ja und überhaupt,...
> 
> 
> @driver79:
> ...



Na da schließ' ich mich doch gerade mal an: All the best!


----------



## Floater (4. Dezember 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ach Ja Und überhaupt,...
> 
> 
> @driver79:
> ...




Dito!


----------



## driver79 (4. Dezember 2008)

Dankeschön!


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (4. Dezember 2008)

Yes! Alles Gute Chris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (4. Dezember 2008)

@chris,
ooch aus der schweiz alles gute zum geburtstag.

gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2008)

@Chris 
Auch aus Dresden alles Gute. Bis Samstag.

@Björn
wie isses denn mit Dir nu?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2008)

@driver

Auch aus Herrenberg gute Besserung... ähhh... alles Gute  aumen: 

Dann ist ja mal klar, wer die erste Runde am Samstag zahlt

Apropos Samstag:

*ERINNERUNG - 16.30 treffen wir uns an der Kartbahn in Gärtringen* 

Unbedingt mitbringen: Helm (Fullface! - nicht dass noch jemand mit der CC-Schale oder Dirt-Piss-Pott kommt) und Handschuhe. Der Rest ist freiwillig


----------



## mantra (5. Dezember 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute!!!


----------



## driver79 (5. Dezember 2008)

noachmal ein DANKESCHÖN!




dangerousD schrieb:


> @driver
> ...
> Dann ist ja mal klar, wer die erste Runde am Samstag zahlt
> ....



na klar. DU


----------



## brumbrum (5. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch = happy birthday ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (5. Dezember 2008)

tach tach,
ich wollt mal fragen, ob jemand für mich spontan eine übernachtung von samstag auf sonntag anbieten kann. würde auch zum trinken vorbeikommen. wäre nett
björn


----------



## driver79 (5. Dezember 2008)

@brumbrum

danke 

@boerni

könnte dir ne isomatte/schlafsack in meinem wohnzimmer neben dem sms anbieten...


----------



## dangerousD (5. Dezember 2008)

@boerni

Kannst auch neben Torsten auf der LuMaTra pennen. In meinem Arbeitszimmer...

Wann kommste denn? Bist Du auch beim Kart fahren dabei?


----------



## boerni (5. Dezember 2008)

so hat sich doch alles wieder geÃ¤ndert. komm doch nicht, irgendwie gibt es das angebot, welches ich letztens gesehen hab nicht mehr und 70 â¬ fÃ¼r eine fahrt sind mir doch nen bisschen zu viel. wÃ¤re schÃ¶n gewesen. 
euch also morgen viel spass
bjÃ¶rn
p.s.: braucht nicht jemand von euch nen LEICHTEN sattel? wiegt nur 91g und ist im bike-markt, preis kann man drÃ¼ber reden


----------



## dangerousD (6. Dezember 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Apropos Samstag:
> 
> *ERINNERUNG - 16.30 treffen wir uns an der Kartbahn in Gärtringen*
> 
> Unbedingt mitbringen: Helm (Fullface! - nicht dass noch jemand mit der CC-Schale oder Dirt-Piss-Pott kommt) und Handschuhe. Der Rest ist freiwillig



So, brandneues Update: einer der Alteingesessenen kommt nun doch noch mit, d.h. wir sind elf. Da sich weder bergnah! noch FloFR gemeldet haben, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß die beiden nicht mitkommen... also paßt ja alles.

Bis nachher

der D


----------



## gbm31 (7. Dezember 2008)

schee wars! endlich mal wieder alle gesehen.

hier die ergebnisse:

qualy
race

...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2008)

Da steht ja echt seggl drauf


----------



## bergnah! (7. Dezember 2008)

hi. schön dass ihr spaß hattet. wäre gerne mit und hätte mich nach dem aufruf auch gemeldet, allerdings konnte ich selber nicht, da ich ausser landes war und da hätte es sich net gelohnt extra nen post zu schreibe. glückwunsch an den gewinner...seggl. toller name


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eben NWD 9 gesehen. Kauft das Ding ja nicht.
Ich hab noch nie so viele Kapitel weiter gezappt wie bei diesem Film.
Die Action ist zum Teil echt krass aber ansonsten ist alles wie immer.
Die richtig geilen Sachen kamen leider zu wenig dran. Aber es ist ja auch NWD. 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## bergnah! (14. Dezember 2008)

echt? so schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2008)

warscheinlich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2008)

bergnah! schrieb:


> echt? so schlimm?



Ich gehe davon aus, das die die hier noch fahren, ehr Racelastig eingestellt sind. Racefilme haben mehr Abwechslung.
Wie gesagt, es gibt geile Sachen in dem Film, aber es ist ständig das selbe und nach dem 20ten 360er is au mal gut.

Was nicht heißt das dieser Film keine Anhänger finden wird. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du gerne fährst? Aber den meisten hier wird es nicht gefallen. 
Schauen ja, Geld investieren nein.


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ... Aber es ist ja auch NWD.



Deshalb überascht mich auch nicht, was Du schreibst 

NWD is halt nunmal Rotz


----------



## zerg10 (15. Dezember 2008)

Was gibt es denn für neue sehenswerte MTB-Filme ? Ansonsten nehm' ich die Helm-Cam und drehe "Dino im Schnee, Teil 2"


----------



## bergnah! (15. Dezember 2008)

darf ich da mit? 

naja. auch downhill und race halt..(<---farhen/schauen)


----------



## sms (15. Dezember 2008)

@zerg10
Darf ich dich mit weisser Farbe anstreichen und hier vorm Haus als Schneemann aufstellen?


----------



## zerg10 (16. Dezember 2008)

@sms
Aber nur, wenn ich dir dann die Karotte irgendwo hin stecken darf


----------



## mantra (19. Dezember 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn für neue sehenswerte MTB-Filme?



Sehr zu empfehlen und schon verfügbar sind:
- The Uprising
- This is Australia

Erst in den nächsten Tagen verfügbar
- 3Focus
- Victory
- Break the Cycle
- Foot out, Flat out

Schon ein paar Tage älter aber sehr gut:
- Seasons
- Unhinged


----------



## Floater (20. Dezember 2008)

Will jemand morgen in und um Stuttgart fahren?
Bitte unter 015123256298 melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2008)

Bevor ich noch die 2. seite anklicken muss um Euch zu finden, mach ich das jetzt mal schnell.

Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und mir eine bessere Saison als 2008. Ich will die von 2007 wieder 

@ DD
Ich meld mich heute mal.
Die Wetscreams sind echt 

Ich sag nur: Wiesbaden 7 Grad bei Regen, aber die Spur passt.
Leider hat auch eine Speiche dran glauben müssen. Der scheiß Ast wollte unbedingt ins Hinterrad.


----------



## dirtmag (22. Dezember 2008)

Bist du ohne Brille gefahren? Trägst du Kontaktlinsen aus bruchsicherem Plexiglas oder wie machst du das? 

Dann werf ich auch mal ein "Frohes Fest" in die Runde, bevor sich alle in den weihnachtlichen Familienwahnsinn stürzen.

@ Mike: Alles wird gut, mindestens so wie 2007  Bis bald.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2008)

@Dirtmag
Ich hatte vergessen einen Spritzschutz an die Gabel zu basteln. Die Brille war in 30 sek. zu. Dann hatte ich noch die Google dabei. Die war aber auch gleich zu. Ohne Brille ging ganz gut. ich bin ja nicht völlig blind aber mit ist schon besser. Blöd war nur, wenn Du auf so einen blöden kleinen Srung zufährst und die was ins Auge geht.
Jetzt ist auch ein Spritzschutz am Bike.
Dafür ist aber jetzt eine Dämpferaufhängung ausgeschlagen. Ich dachte gestern, ich geh mal mit dem Bike das fahren was sonst das Demo macht. 
Naja, nen Demo ist doch was anderes  Fliegt viel satter. Gestern bin ich geflogen, aber aufs Maul. Die bauen hier Ihre Sprünge viel zu kurz
Zum Glück gings rechts am Baum vorbei ins Unterholz


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2008)

@zerg10       ALLES GUTE DU URALTER SACK!!!


----------



## dirtmag (23. Dezember 2008)

Oh, noch sein doppelt feiernder  Dann auch von mir alles Gute und immer eine feste Schraube am Rad


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2008)

@Zerg 

Alles Gute und das Du mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit hast zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2008)

auch von mir Alles Gute an den kleinen runden Mann 

allen Anderen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> auch von mir Alles Gute an den kleinen runden Mann
> ...


Ohje, wenn er das liest, überrollt er dich ..... und damit meinte ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## driver79 (23. Dezember 2008)

auch von mir alles gute, zerg

und allen nen schönes weihnachtfest...


----------



## dangerousD (23. Dezember 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> auch von mir Alles Gute an den kleinen runden Mann



Du hast "alt" vergessen 

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute, Matze! Auf daß Du die Witze über Dein Alter mit der notwendigen Altersgelassenheit hinnehmen kannst  *duck-und-weg*


@steppi

Mein Telefon funzt. Deins scheinbar nicht - habe den ganzen Abend und die ganze Nacht auf Deinen Anruf gewartet


----------



## brumbrum (23. Dezember 2008)

Hey, allen frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch.
Greetz


----------



## zerg10 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi ihr junges Gemüse,

danke für die netten Wünsche u. denkt dran, immer nach hinten zu schauen, wo der Panzer angerollt kommt 

Wünsche euch ein paar nette Feiertage u. auf eine gute Bikesaison in 2009 !


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Dezember 2008)

@Matthias: Auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

@all: Frohe Weihnachten, guten Rutsch und ein schönes Jahr 2009!


----------



## Backwoods (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Matthias,

von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag und dir und allen anderen frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins nächste jahr.

wie ihr seht sind wir nach unserem umzug endlich wieder online.
wenn ich noch einige baustellen im neuen heim abgearbeitet habe, werde ich diese saison wieder aktiv ins geschehen eingreifen.


----------



## sms (25. Dezember 2008)

Kinders, Säcke, Seggl,
Fahrer, Wölfe, Dreckmagazine und andere gefährliche Leute,







und lasst euch fein beschenken


----------



## driver79 (29. Dezember 2008)

hab da noch ne kleine impresion von pds 2008 gefunden...








und euch allen nen guten rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (30. Dezember 2008)

Jop, allen nen guten Rutsch.


----------



## bergnah! (31. Dezember 2008)

hi. ich wünsch euch allen auch einen guten rutsch und nen guten start ins neue jahr..


----------



## zerg10 (31. Dezember 2008)

yo, dem schliesse ich mich mal an u. auf eine gute u. verletzungsfreie Saison 2009


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch.
Über das Internet kann ich ja niemanden anstecken


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (31. Dezember 2008)

he ihr seggls, wünsch euch auch nen guten rutsch ond lassets ordentlich neipfätza!


----------



## sms (31. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch :

Guten Rutsch!

2009 wird wieder mal DAS JAHR!!!


----------



## dangerousD (1. Januar 2009)

Willkommen im Neuen Jahr! Schöne Grüße an alle  - ich hoffe mal, Ihr seid gut reinkommen.

Auf eine gute Saison 2009 und viele schöne Ausfahrten! Neben den üblichen Wünschen für Gesundheit, Glück, Geld, Erfolg usw. usf.


----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2009)

Wünsche ich Euch auch Allen Alles


----------



## sms (2. Januar 2009)

Mike, ich glaube du bist der einizige, der noch nicht in einer Umweltzone wohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Mike, ich glaube du bist der einizige, der noch nicht in einer Umweltzone wohnt



 .....


----------



## sms (6. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal??? Seid ihr alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Koeni (6. Januar 2009)

Ja


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Januar 2009)

Hier geht doch eh nix mehr  *duck und weg*


----------



## sms (6. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hier geht doch eh nix mehr  *duck und weg*


und das schlimmste daran ist, das der Mike recht hat


----------



## dangerousD (6. Januar 2009)

@sms

Sorry, hätte schon 3x gepostet... war aber die letzten Tage in dr Schwyz zum Boarden  

Wann gehen wir mal wieder Biken?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (6. Januar 2009)

Jederzeit,
war heute erst mit'm Walde im Walde unterwegs.


----------



## dirtmag (6. Januar 2009)

Ist das Pitch jetzt das offizielle Sonntagsfahrertourenbike?


----------



## sms (6. Januar 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Ist das Pitch jetzt das offizielle Sonntagsfahrertourenbike?


Taugt halt ziemlich gut die Schüssel.


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2009)

Aha, der Walde hat ja auch ne bitch


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Januar 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Aha, der Walde hat ja auch ne bitch



Herrliches Rad.


----------



## zerg10 (8. Januar 2009)

Walde seiner, äh seins ist größer ....  Sehen aber beide nett aus...


----------



## sms (8. Januar 2009)

Hmm,

liest sich echt wie Tod now


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bekomme die Krise wenn die wirklich dicht machen.
Sehr sehr schade. Nicht günstig aber immer geil und meist wenig los auf der DH Strecke.


----------



## Koeni (8. Januar 2009)

Schon schade. War aber irgendwie abzusehn. Es gibt sicher viele wie mich, die den Park supergeil finden, aber trotzdem eher woanders hin fahren. Sicher auch mit ein Grund...

n schlechtes Gewissen hab ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2009)

So, gerade zurück aus dem Wald. Kalt, weiß und richtig schön! Die Sonne hat immerhin für knapp 0°C gesorgt  

Das mit Todtnau ist echt schade, werde die Strecke immer in guter Erinnerung behalten. Dann heißt es jetzt wohl "auf zu neuen Ufern"... es gibt ja noch die eine oder andere Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Januar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... "auf zu neuen Ufern".......



Das ist das richtige Stichwort.

Hier meine guten Vorsätze für 2009:
- Leogang
- Lac Blanc
- Alpe Duez + Les2Alpes
- Boppard bei NICHT-Regen + Feldberg (@Mike hängt von dir ab)


Selbstverständlich:
- PDS
- B-Mais Männertage (vielleicht schaffen wir es sogar nach Tschechien?)

Ausserdem wird es ein
SMS-S-SMS-WE (*SMS*-*S*chwäbisch-Gmünd-*S*ingle-Trail-*M*ontainbike-*S*pezial-*W*ochen*e*nde)geben.   


_


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Das ist das richtige Stichwort.
> 
> Hier meine guten Vorsätze für 2009:
> - Leogang
> ...




Dabei! 

Ach ja, der steht auch noch auf meiner Liste: Filzbach

Und Verbier... das könnte man mit PDS verbinden.


----------



## carmin (10. Januar 2009)

?

Ansonsten ist auch Mottolino net schlecht ... wenns das dann noch gibt.


----------



## brumbrum (10. Januar 2009)

Watt is eigentlich mit DH im Winter, macht ihr da gar nix ??


----------



## sms (10. Januar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Watt is eigentlich mit DH im Winter, macht ihr da gar nix ??


Mach mal einen Vorschlag?


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Vorschlag?



Ja genau, mach' mal einen Vorschlag!!! Los geht's...


----------



## sms (11. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte euch Heubach anbieten.
Allerdings hatte ich da letztes Jahr mit brumbrum relativ schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht damals.

Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, dass es hier vor der Hausetüre gerade -10 Grad hat. (hier scheint die Sonne!!)
Dann wird es dort hinten in dem schattigen Loch gefühlte -20 Grad haben, dort werden 4 Meter Schnee liegen und die Straße hoch wird mit 30cm dicken Eisplatten bedeckt sein. Dort könnte man 1A Gletscher züchten.
Wirklich Sinn macht es jetzt nicht, dort zu fahren.

Wenn der Rest jetzt nicht versteht, was ich meine, dann schaut euch das an:



Das war letztes Jahr Ende März in Heubach (Der Parkplatz unten, könnt euch vorstellen, wie es oben aussah???) .    Im Eichhörnchenparadies konnte man damals in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt fahren.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2009)

Hmmm... da bleibe ich doch lieber hier, da ist der Boden gefroren und der Schnee pulvertrocken 

So, und nun bin ich mal auf brumbrum's Vorschlag gespannt!


----------



## bergnah! (11. Januar 2009)

ich mag mich gern anschließen. würd auch gerne wieder fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freunde des geländegängigen Zweirades, wenn ihr euch mal wieder genussvoll durch die schwäbischen Wälder gleiten lasst, immer daran denken: Deutsche Jäger schießen auf alles was raschelt oder sich bewegt. Oder beides. Denn was sich im Wald bewegt, das muss ganz bestimmt ein Wildschwein sein. Und nicht etwa der eigene Freund.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des geländegängigen Zweirades, wenn ihr euch mal wieder genussvoll durch die schwäbischen Wälder gleiten lasst, immer daran denken: Deutsche Jäger schießen auf alles was raschelt oder sich bewegt. Oder beides. Denn was sich im Wald bewegt, das muss ganz bestimmt ein Wildschwein sein. Und nicht etwa der eigene Freund.



...als Jäger mußt Du halt nur hören, aber nicht unbedingt sehen können... bittere Geschichte, das. Und es gibt sicher noch Kollegen, die sagen: "Respekt, aus 80m voll ins Schwarze!" 

Wie ich gerade feststellen konnte, hat sich das alte Gerücht, die Mountainbiker verursachen die größten Flurschäden, wieder einmal als unhaltbar erwiesen. Holzeinschlag sei Dank gibt es jetzt Jumbo-Landebahnen, wo früher nur Pfade durch's Dickicht gingen. Und auch ein paar ganz neue "Autobahnen" mit Spurrinnen, in denen ich mich gut verstecken könnte - stehend...


----------



## dirtmag (11. Januar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade feststellen konnte, hat sich das alte Gerücht, die Mountainbiker verursachen die größten Flurschäden, wieder einmal als unhaltbar erwiesen. Holzeinschlag sei Dank gibt es jetzt Jumbo-Landebahnen, wo früher nur Pfade durch's Dickicht gingen. Und auch ein paar ganz neue "Autobahnen" mit Spurrinnen, in denen ich mich gut verstecken könnte - stehend...


Das wird die direkte Anbindung des Schönbuch an die A81. Das die Nordic Walker nicht immer soweit laufen müssen, um in den Wald zu kommen.


----------



## sms (11. Januar 2009)

ach ja
[YT="So muss das Zuhause aussehen"]yIutgtzwhAc&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## bergnah! (11. Januar 2009)

lol wie geil.

im krümme haben se auch kahlschlag betrieben. jetzt hat man  nen heliplatz zum landen nach nem sprung und net nur ne kleine schneise...


----------



## brumbrum (12. Januar 2009)

Ja ja, ich geb noch bescheid, derzeit ist es allerdings wirklich zu frostig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2009)

Servus Männers,

Ich bin mal gespannt was wir alles von unseren Wünschen in 2009 so umsetzen können.
Auf meiner Liste stehen in jedem Fall auch:

Lac Blanc,
Oberammergau (da sollte es vorher aber trocken sein)
Ochsenkopf
Bmais 
Winterberg
und dann mal sehen was es noch gibt

@SMS 
Feldberg können wir def. ins Programm aufnehmen und mit Boppard verbinden (wenn es Boppard bis dahin noch geben sollte).
Samstag Boppard und Sonntag Feldberg.

@DD 
Gurten fahren wir dann am Samstag von PDS kommend auch wieder. Oder wie siehst du das?
Verbier sind von Morzine ca. 116km entfernt. Man müsste ca. mit 2h und mehr fahrt rechnen.


----------



## sms (12. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf


Gute Idee,
müsste man mal Fragen ob man sich beim eMan einquatrieren kann?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2009)

Ochsenkopf


----------



## zerg10 (13. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus Männers,
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt was wir alles von unseren Wünschen in 2009 so umsetzen können.
> Auf meiner Liste stehen in jedem Fall auch:
> ...



PdS ist ja mit Anwesensheitspflicht, also gilt das auf jeden Fall.

Für BMais nehme ich wieder Reservierungen an, Steppi u. SMS sind da sowieso gesetzt, beim Walde bin ich mir nicht sicher...

Winterberg u. Oberammegau würde ich auch gerne nochmal hin, mal sehen was die Regierung dazu meint.

Achso, aufgrund eines mehrjährigen Formtiefs habe ich beschlossen ab dem Frühjahr wieder verstärkt Frauenkopf, Bärensee u. SMS-Wäldchen unsicher zu machen...


----------



## brumbrum (13. Januar 2009)

Ochsenkopf ;-)


----------



## Floater (13. Januar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Watt is eigentlich mit DH im Winter, macht ihr da gar nix ??



DOCH:
z.B.: 
http://www.davosklosters.ch/Events/Berg-Events/dD00MiZkPTI1NiZsPWRldQ.html

wer mitmachen will, gerne bei mir melden zwecks Sammelmeldung


----------



## brumbrum (13. Januar 2009)

Floater schrieb:


> DOCH:
> z.B.:
> http://www.davosklosters.ch/Events/Berg-Events/dD00MiZkPTI1NiZsPWRldQ.html
> 
> wer mitmachen will, gerne bei mir melden zwecks Sammelmeldung



Ich hab doch noch kein Bike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Januar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Ich hab doch noch kein Bike



Was gibt es denn neues?

Die Bilder vom Ochsenkopf sind echt aufreizend


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Januar 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Für BMais nehme ich wieder Reservierungen an, Steppi u. SMS sind da sowieso gesetzt, beim Walde bin ich mir nicht sicher...


Würde es dieses Jahr gerne nochmals versuchen  und Dein Unterkunftsangebot in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Das ist das richtige Stichwort.
> 
> Hier meine guten Vorsätze für 2009:
> - Leogang
> ...



Sofern es sich bei mir zeitlich einrichten lässt und dieses Jahr nichts größeres außerplanmäßiges dazwischenkommt, wäre ich jeweils dabei.
Saalbach nicht mehr auf der Liste?

Ochsenkopf könnte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (13. Januar 2009)

tach zusammen,
hab mal ne frage an die gemeinde. ich brauch bremsen und weiss nicht welche. welche würdet ihr euch montieren? bitte auch sagen warum. wäre euch sehr verbunden.
könnt alles nennen, wer was italienischen nennt muss es SEHR gut begründen so mit ca. 1000 sehr glaubwürdigen quellen.
danke schonmal im voraus.

zur saisonplanung:
i'm back bitches.
nee mal im ernst, freu mich sehr auf die saison. werde bestimmt auch das ein oder andere mal nach d-land kommen um mit euch zu fätzen, wenn ihr mich noch lasst.
das angebot gurten steht natürlich, also wer mal die schweiz unsicher machen will kann sich melden. wir haben famose singletrails, auch mit shuttle service, für die nicht so fitten, gell mike.
ansonsten hätt ich mal lust auf nen alpencross à la björn. also freeride style, denn freeriding heisst ja bekanntlich free from riding uphill.

salut
björn


----------



## dangerousD (13. Januar 2009)

@boerni

Wir müssen reden 

Das Angebot mit den Singletrails würde ich gern mal annehmen... Gurten natürlich auch. Macht mit dem Helius beides Spaß. Genauere Pläne dann ab Mai, oder? Da ist der Schnee weg - oder liegt der dann noch? 

Apropos Schnee - wie sieht es mit Boarden bei Euch in der Gegend aus? Ist ja gerade Saison, und mein neues Brett braucht weißes Pulver


----------



## dangerousD (13. Januar 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> hab mal ne frage an die gemeinde. ich brauch bremsen und weiss nicht welche. welche würdet ihr euch montieren? bitte auch sagen warum. wäre euch sehr verbunden.
> könnt alles nennen, wer was italienischen nennt muss es SEHR gut begründen so mit ca. 1000 sehr glaubwürdigen quellen.
> danke schonmal im voraus.



Neben starkem Interesse an einem FR-Alpencross noch folgendes zum Thema Bremsen:

Fahre jetzt seit 4 Monaten die 2008er XT am Helius. Läßt sich super dosieren, sehr geringe Fingerkraft für vergleichsweise hohe Bremsleistung. Hebel passen gut zu meinen großen Händen, Reichweite und Druckpunkt einfach und dauerhaft einstellbar (Druckpunkteinstellung sogar ohne Werkzeug). Die Bremskraft liegt gefühlt auf dem Niveau meiner Oro K24, eher etwas drüber. Auch das Gewicht ist recht niedrig. Außerdem sehr leichte Montage und gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Minuspunkt: keine Lenkerklemmung über Schellen, d.h. zur (De-)Montage müssen die Griffe ab. Aber so oft montiere ich die Dinger ja nicht um...

Die Oro (ja, eine Italienerin) ist m.E. nach hübsch anzuschauen und liegt super in der Hand. Bremsleistung am Downhiller OK für flachere Strecken, wenn es richtig steil wird, wünsche ich mir manchmal etwas mehr Power. Bin halt mit knapp über 100kg Kampfgewicht in kompletter Montur auch kein Leichtgewicht... Plus: leichte Montage, das Entlüften braucht Übung, geht dann aber sehr schnell über die Bühne. Gut dosierbar, leicht. Minus: Hebel schlagen schnell aus, Einstellschrauben für Griffweitenregulierung lockern sich (mußte regelmäßig nachschrauben, und mit Loctite wollte ich da nicht ran).

Bericht zur neuen Saint dann demnächst...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Januar 2009)

He Björn,
Gurten steht nach PDS am Samstag eh auf dem Plan. 
Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen das Du genau das triffst was sich gut anhört.
Shuttel
free from riding uphill 

Ich werde es dieses Jahr wohl auch nicht schaffen eine fitte Sau zu werden. Dafür bin ich im Frühjahr eh zuviel unterwegs.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Januar 2009)

Thema Bremse:

Da ich ja eine Bremsenmemme bin, kann ich nur sagen, dass die ORO von Dirk nicht der Knaller ist. Für Touren ja für DH nein. Auch der Markus Eman war nicht von seiner One überzeugt. Zumindest im letzten Sommer. So der Stand.

Auch wenn der Druckpunkt mal woanders ist, kann ich nur sagen das die Code das beste ist was ich je gefahren bin. Juicy ist nicht der bringer.
Zumindest meine nicht. 

Allerdings ärgert mich das mit dem Druckpunkt und ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken eine Saint 2009 zu kaufen. Allerdings möchte ich die erstmal testen.
Meine Saint am Enduro wurde nur einmal entlüftet. Das auch nur weil ich dachte ich sollte es mal tun. Bessere Bremsleistung war nicht spürbar.
Was ich sagen will ist, dass selbst das nicht nötig war. Immer Druckpunkt und immer an der selben Stelle. Deshalb deneke ich mal, dass die neue echt gut wird!

Aber das hatten wir ja auch schonmal am Telefon


----------



## driver79 (13. Januar 2009)

@ boerni

ich hab mir schon die neuen hope tech m4 ans rad geschraubt 

wirklich bergab belastung hat sie (leider) noch nicht erfahren, aber im tourenvergleich zur alten m4 mit 200er scheibe, hat sie mit ner 160er scheibe mindestens genausoviel power. dosierbarkeit würd ich als sehr gut bezeichnen, ähnlich wie bei der alten m4 oder oro k24. ob sich da was mit der normalen bremsleitung, hab ja stahlflex, ändert, kann ich nicht beurteilen. ebensowenig kann ich noch nix zur dauerbelastung/fading sagen. 
die druckpunkteinstellung und hebelweite sind gerastert, werkzeuglos einstellbar.

kaufentscheidend war eigentlich, dass ich mit meiner mono m4 sehr zufrieden war, aber was neues wollte. und als ich dann den hebel auf der eurobike in den fingern hatte, war die entscheidung gefallen.

manko wird warscheinlich der preis sein, da kann die hope mit der saint, code, etc. bestimmt nicht mithalten...
ein leichtgewicht ist die bremse leider auch nicht...


----------



## Floater (13. Januar 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> hab mal ne frage an die gemeinde. ich brauch bremsen und weiss nicht welche. welche würdet ihr euch montieren? bitte auch sagen warum. wäre euch sehr verbunden.
> könnt alles nennen, wer was italienischen nennt muss es SEHR gut begründen so mit ca. 1000 sehr glaubwürdigen quellen.
> danke schonmal im voraus.
> ...



Kurz und knapp:
Bin von der Elixir CR begeistert


----------



## zerg10 (14. Januar 2009)

@Walde
Freut mich u. somit darfst du dieses Jahr wieder das Zimmer mit dem Simon teilen.
Achso, wer will eigentlich dieses Jahr den Doppelschlag probieren, also Schnitzel u. Pfannkuchen ?

@boerni
Ich bin überzeugter Magura Louise FR-Fahrer, die hat mich trotz größerer bewegter Massen gepaart mit einem Holzhackerfahrstil noch nie im Stich gelassen, d.h. kein Fading, solide Bremsleistung u. definierter Druckpunkt.

Zu den negativen Seiten zähle ich das etwas fummelige Entlüften u. dies sollte man ca. 1x im Jahr machen, ansonsten ist es eine Sorglos-Bremse.


----------



## brumbrum (14. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn neues?



Versuch doch mal zu kombinieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2009)

@björn
wenn ich mir jetzt ne Bremse kaufen müsste (bzw. könnte), würde ich mir auch die neue Saint kaufen. Hab zwar keine Erfahrungen mit ihr sammeln können, aber wenn sie nur so gut und zuverlässig bremst wie meine Alte, die ich jetzt seit 2005 am Rad bzw. Rädern hab, dann ist sie ihr Geld auf jeden Fall mehr als wert.

Bei mir siehts kommende Saison eher schlecht aus mit vielen Ausflügen, aber nach Lac Blanc fahr ich auf jeden Fall ein - zwei Mal.


übrigens fahren Rennie und  Mitch Delfs kommende Saison auf Morewood (Makulu) im WC. Find ich ganz cool

klick


----------



## bergnah! (14. Januar 2009)

ich muss zugeben so n tripp ach b-mais wäre wieder cool. mal sehen ob ich da eh in den urlaub hinfahre oder ob ich mich bei euch anschließe, fals es genehm is...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal zu kombinieren



Sunn Radical


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2009)

Hier nen Filmchen zu Verbier


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Januar 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Walde
> Freut mich u. somit darfst du dieses Jahr wieder das Zimmer mit dem Simon teilen.
> Achso, wer will eigentlich dieses Jahr den Doppelschlag probieren, also Schnitzel u. Pfannkuchen ?


Sehr nett von Dir. Vielen Dank schonmal.
Den Doppelschlag habe ich letztes Jahr probiert und ging recht gut.
Werd's dieses Jahr wieder angehen.


----------



## Kailinger (14. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hier nen Filmchen zu Verbier



Hoi, der Kerle isch aber brutal fix. Schön! Wer ist Trifon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2009)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Hoi, der Kerle isch aber brutal fix. Schön! Wer ist Trifon?



Keine Ahnung wer das ist, aber ich werde wohl wieder oft anhalten müssen bis ich unten bin


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2009)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Hoi, der Kerle isch aber brutal fix. Schön! Wer ist Trifon?



Ist nur schneller gedreht, schau' Dir mal die Bewegung der Blumen am Wegrand an...






...

Jupp, der Junge ist fix unterwegs. Aber die Strecke lädt auch zum Heizen ein


----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2009)

Wollt auch grad schreiben dass der ganz schee nonder pfetzt


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> ansonsten hätt ich mal lust auf nen alpencross à la björn. also freeride style, denn freeriding heisst ja bekanntlich free from riding uphill.
> 
> salut
> björn


----------



## brumbrum (15. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sunn Radical



Sehr gut


----------



## brumbrum (15. Januar 2009)

@Steppenwolf-RM: happy birthday


----------



## Koeni (15. Januar 2009)

Ui, heute ?

Dann von mir auch HAPPY BIRTHDAY, alter Sack


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2009)

Beschte Dank für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## gbm31 (15. Januar 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum burzeltach mike!


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2009)

Der Steppi hat Geburtstag.... Tallallallalallaaaaaaa 
*sing* der Steppi hat Geburtstaggggg.. tallllallalaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Beschte Dank für die Glückwünsche.


Nochmal Danke


----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch, alter Stuntman. Der bestellte öbzöne Anruf kommt natürlich auch noch


----------



## boerni (16. Januar 2009)

naturlich auch alles gute von mir mike


----------



## bergnah! (16. Januar 2009)

von mir auch. halt nachträglich..


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. Januar 2009)

Na von mir auch: Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Januar 2009)

Dann nochmal an alle Danke.

Übrigens isses im Schnee richtig lustig zu fahren und das Bike bleibt sauber!


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Übrigens isses im Schnee richtig lustig zu fahren und das Bike bleibt sauber!



Da kann ich nur zustimmen  Komme auch gerade aus dem Wald, mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht. Unser Hobby ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## Backwoods (17. Januar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen  Komme auch gerade aus dem Wald, mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht. Unser Hobby ist einfach nur geil!



*neid* 
....und ich komm' gerade vom dach und hab noch ne ukw antenne montiert.
es kommen aber wieder bessere zeiten.

@steppi: alles gute nachträglich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Januar 2009)

Für alle die schon an der Burg waren.
So kann man auch runter kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (17. Januar 2009)

Der mit der Kamera, der läuft doch da runter


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2009)

Frage 1: Warum drehen die den ganzen Film in Zeitlupe? 
Frage 2: Ist denen nix peinlich? 
Frage 3: Warum stellt man das Zeugnis seiner Unfähigkeit ins Internet, wo die ganze Welt daran teilhaben kann? 

...das hat schon was Masochistisches an sich...


----------



## butter.cb (18. Januar 2009)

heiligs blechle - da war aber ne ganz wilde truppe unterwegs! da wird einem ja ganz schwindelig 

so ihr lieben sonntagsfahrer (und heimlich-an-anderen-tagen-fahrer):
ich wünsch euch erstmal ein frohes neues jahr!!!! bin begeistert von euren ausflugszielen 
und dem steppi naahaaahaaachträglich happy birthday!

greetz @ all ...


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> so ihr lieben sonntagsfahrer (und heimlich-an-anderen-tagen-fahrer):
> ich wünsch euch erstmal ein frohes neues jahr!!!!



Na, endlich ausgeschlafen?  Hatte mir schon Sorgen um Deinen Verbleib gemacht


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (18. Januar 2009)

bevor es verjährt wünsch ich dir auch noch alles gut mike!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Januar 2009)

Ihr Seid zu gut zu mir


Hier noch eine Möglichkeit sich einem Ausgleichsport zu widmen.

@Koni 
Hattest Du nicht mal so ein Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (20. Januar 2009)

Ja, hab ich. Bin aber da nicht so heldenhaft unterwegs, da musst Du Dich an den Jakob halten .

Is ziemlich krass damit vollgas zu geben. 
Aber Stuttgart hat ne gar nich so kleine Szene.

down711 z.b. 
Die sind auch gut unterwegs, wenn Du mal die "Erfolge" anschaust...


----------



## zerg10 (20. Januar 2009)

Hmm, sieht witzig aus, nur fahren da ziemlich viele ohne Helm


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Bin aber da nicht so heldenhaft unterwegs, da musst Du Dich an den Jakob halten .
> 
> Is ziemlich krass damit vollgas zu geben.
> Aber Stuttgart hat ne gar nich so kleine Szene.
> ...



Stimmt, da gibt es schon einige Erfolge.
Komisch das man nie einen gesehen hat.


----------



## sms (20. Januar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ..
> Komisch das man nie einen gesehen hat.


Ich habe mal in Stuttgart eine ganze Gruppe gesehen (keine Ahnung ob es die  waren)
Waren alle schnell weg 

Es wird bei denen so sein, wie bei uns.
Wenn du nicht weisst, wo du suchen sollst, wirst du sie nur sehr selten finden.
Ganz legal ist die Geschichte ja auch nicht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in Stuttgart eine ganze Gruppe gesehen (keine Ahnung ob es die  waren)
> Waren alle schnell weg
> 
> Es wird bei denen so sein, wie bei uns.
> ...



Ist mir ja eigentlich auch egal. ich fand das Vid halt nur gut.


----------



## Floater (21. Januar 2009)

An alle, die Lust auf ein lustiges Rennen haben:
Nachdem Ride the Night wegen zu viel Neuschnee leider abgesagt ist fahren wir zum Fearnada (http://www.fearnada.ch/) Interessenten bitte melden!


Und übrigens: Spikereifen sind geil


----------



## bergnah! (22. Januar 2009)

lol wie geil. könnt man sich ja fast antun...


----------



## brumbrum (24. Januar 2009)

Schöne Aktion heute, Danke Simon, Kevin, Partrick, Jens, Matze, Walde, Joachim, Tim, Felix und Basti. Sonntag wird gefahren.
ride on


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Januar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion heute, Danke Simon, Kevin, Partrick, Jens, Matze, Walde, Joachim, Tim, Felix und Basti. Sonntag wird gefahren.
> ride on



Gern' geschehen.

Soso, ihr wollt dann morgen also alles fest fahren...


----------



## brumbrum (24. Januar 2009)

Natürlich alles platt fahren, voll feste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Januar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Natürlich alles platt fahren, voll feste



Na dann viel Spaß beim plätten...


----------



## brumbrum (24. Januar 2009)

Hey, schön Dich wieder mal gesehen zu haben.
Cheers


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2009)

@Koeni und/oder Basti
Wie heisst der Sänger, der die ganzen Nirvana und Metallica-lieder so schön "verswingt" hat ?
Bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche u. finde den einfach nicht...


----------



## Koeni (29. Januar 2009)

Richard Cheese


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2009)

Der war's. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Backwoods (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mal ne kurze frage:

ich muss mein bike mit dem ich immer ins geschäft fahr dringend renovieren. der triebstrang ist voll im sack.

hinten ist noch ne 8 fach kassette drauf
kann ich die einfach runterschrauben und durch ne 9 fach ersetzen oder passt das mit der hinterradnabe nicht?

ich könnt dann ein verschleißset (innenlager, kurbel, kette, kassette)   bestellen was wesentlich billiger ist als einzelteile.

thx, für schnelle antwort


----------



## carmin (29. Januar 2009)

8er Kassette is genauso breit wie ne 9er Kassette.  Dafür ist ja die Kette schmaler


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Januar 2009)

Brauchst aber noch Shifter für 9fach


----------



## carmin (29. Januar 2009)

stimmt.

Mal noch eine andere Frage, da hier ja eben auch von Skipistenrunterhügeln die Rede war: Wo gibts eigentlich die nächste Gelegenheit von Stuttgart aus?  (Also Lift+Piste, wo Biker geduldet werden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (29. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Brauchst aber noch Shifter für 9fach



oops, danke!

hätte ich glatt übersehen


----------



## sms (29. Januar 2009)

Backwoods schrieb:


> oops, danke!
> 
> hätte ich glatt übersehen


jajaaa,   der Doktor!!!


----------



## butter.cb (30. Januar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na, endlich ausgeschlafen?  Hatte mir schon Sorgen um Deinen Verbleib gemacht



ausgeschlafen, pffff  bei mir hats doch schnee - da musste ich kurzfristig die sportart wechseln und mal 2 bretter statt 2 räder probieren.

wie schauts denn grad in stuttgart aus? ist der boden schön festgefroren? könnte man da evtl vll ein bischen in rommelshausen rumhüpfen??? 
oder auf irgend einer dieser traumhaft hügeligen 4x-bahnen?

grüsse an alle


----------



## dangerousD (30. Januar 2009)

@butter.cb

Also im Wald gibt es die eine oder andere Eisbahn, wie ich heute feststellen konnte. Antauen + Überfrieren = böse Kombo  
Die Bahnen dürften frei sein, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die kalte Luft beim heftigen Atmen (bleibt ja nunmal nicht aus) nicht so gut für den Hals ist  Lieber warten, bis es etwas wärmer ist.

Zwischenzeitlich gehe ich mal Boarden... morgen zum Beispiel  Die Schweiz ruft!

Cheers

der D


----------



## dangerousD (31. Januar 2009)

Nachtrag zu heute: schön war's!


----------



## Backwoods (1. Februar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu heute: schön war's!



*Neid Mode on*

Wo war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. Februar 2009)

@backwoods

Auf 1.800m 


...ach ja: Flumserberg, CH. Unter den Wolken liegt im Tal der Walensee. Das Gebiet ist auch im Sommer per Bike erschließbar - Lifte fahren, Single-Trails sind angelegt. Ist auch auf meiner To-Do-Liste für 2009


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2009)

zu heute:

An der Burg herrschen derzeit perfekte Bedingungen. Noch ist nicht abgeholzt und die neuen Kurven dort könnten schöner nicht sein. 

Ich hatte letzte und diese Woche richtig gut Spaß. Die erste Abfahrt heute war allerdings


----------



## sms (1. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich gestern auf einer Eisplatte voll hingepackt.. aua.  Garnix mitbekommen, plötzlich lag ich am boden und mein becken knochen tat weh...  Ich will Frühling!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2009)

@sms
Keine Eisplatten, kein Matsch, fester Boden ......  

Aber das was Dir passiert ist, ist hier auch wem passiert. Der konnte heute auch nicht fahren. Da hier die Leute nicht über den Tellerrand schauen können,  fahren die gerade dort wo Eis oder Matsch ist und ich dort wo es schee is und alles inkl. Bike sauber bleibt


----------



## zerg10 (2. Februar 2009)

Noch besser: Auf der Rolle und auf dem Balkon. Getränkesupport ist in Rufweite u. nix mit bösen Stürzen


----------



## sms (2. Februar 2009)

Offizielle Bekanntgabe:

Meine Firma hat KW9 geschlossen (Wirtschaftskrise  ).
Das ist die letzte Februarwoche 23.2. bis 27.2.

Da ich mich über Fasching nicht komplett durchgehend wegschiessen werde, bitte ich um Vorschläge und Teilnahme an gemeinsamen Rad-aktionen zu o.g. Zeitraum.

Gern auch vormittags, da NIX-SCHAFFE.

DANKE


----------



## bergnah! (3. Februar 2009)

in den zeitraum mag ich mich gern einklinken. hab da ferien..


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. Februar 2009)

Und ich könnte, zumindest vom 23.-25.02., einige Tage meines Resturlaubsanspruches aus dem Vorjahr aufbrauchen...


----------



## dangerousD (3. Februar 2009)

@sms

...habe auch frei, allerdings 19. - 24.02. Da bin ich aber größtenteils im Schnee


----------



## gbm31 (3. Februar 2009)

boah habt ihrs gut - bei uns haben sie 30% leute gekürzt und die arbeit ist die gleiche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (3. Februar 2009)

gbm31 schrieb:


> boah habt ihrs gut - bei uns haben sie 30% leute gekürzt und die arbeit ist die gleiche...


Ihr habt auch vorher alle nicht effektiv gearbeitet


----------



## gbm31 (3. Februar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch vorher alle nicht effektiv gearbeitet


----------



## dangerousD (4. Februar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch vorher alle nicht effektiv gearbeitet


 
Wo er recht hat...


*mua-ha-haaaa*

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2009)

Bin am Samstag mit Dirtmag beim BrumBrum basteln und fahren... vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Mitbastler und -fahrer


----------



## sms (6. Februar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag mit Dirtmag beim BrumBrum basteln und fahren... vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Mitbastler und -fahrer


Fahren werde ich nicht, weil mein Fahrwerk in Österreich ist.
Basteltechnisch werde ich das morgen spontan entscheiden, je nach dem, wie der Abend heute endet.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Februar 2009)

Baut mal was schönes.


----------



## dirtmag (6. Februar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Baut mal was schönes.


Jupp, die Mutter der Göttin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Februar 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Jupp, die Mutter der Göttin



Bei der wünsch ich jetzt schonmal viel Spaß 
Hier hat es geregnet. Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Ich bin jetzt am WE wieder hier und will biken.


----------



## sms (7. Februar 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Jupp, die Mutter der Göttin








So, bin gerade nach hause gekommen.

Öhm,.... mein Kopf und Kreislauf sagt: Ich bin platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. Februar 2009)

Servus,

haben doch nur gebastelt... sieht aber schon ganz gut aus, was brumbrum und seine Mannen da in den Wald gestellt haben  Dicken Respekt vor der geleisteten Arbeit! Jetzt muß es nur noch etwas trockener werden...

...apropos: steppi, ich brauche meine Reifen!!!


----------



## zerg10 (9. Februar 2009)

War einer von euch die letzten paar Tage mal in Rommelshausen ? Würde gerne mal mein Reste-Bike antesten...


----------



## brumbrum (9. Februar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...apropos: steppi, ich brauche meine Reifen!!!



Hat der immer noch keine Wettscream


----------



## butter.cb (9. Februar 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> War einer von euch die letzten paar Tage mal in Rommelshausen ? Würde gerne mal mein Reste-Bike antesten...



unbedingt bescheid sagen wenn ihr geht  ich hab nur noch ein wochenende zeit für "schbirenzläää", dann muss ich 2 monate lang auf jeglichen radel oder ski-spass verzichten.

(achja, heut hab ich frei, falls jmd noch auf die idee kommen sollte ne nachmittagssession einzulegen  )

cheers


----------



## zerg10 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich schau' mal einfach nicht aus dem Fenster u. sage Freitagnachmittag, sobald ich hier aus dem Laden raus bin...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hat der immer noch keine Wettscream


 
Doch, dem Dirk seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Februar 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich schau' mal einfach nicht aus dem Fenster u. sage Freitagnachmittag, sobald ich hier aus dem Laden raus bin...



also um 11?


----------



## brumbrum (10. Februar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Doch, dem Dirk seine



Das war soooo klar, du Sparer


----------



## zerg10 (11. Februar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> also um 11?



Könnte mit Pech evtl. auch 12:00 werden....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Das war soooo klar, du Sparer


 
Tja, sonst wird das ja nix. Das hab ich bei den Schwaben und Badenern gelernt. Frag mal den Simon. Der hat echte Sparertips 

Aber mal was anderes. Hast Du dann demnächst auch Sunn bikes im Programm? Würde dieses Jahr gerne mal Deins kurz testen. Man muss ja mal schauen wie es geht.


----------



## sms (11. Februar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ....Badenern gelernt. Frag mal den Simon. Der hat echte Sparertips


Ich kann alles... auch Hochdeutsch.


----------



## gbm31 (12. Februar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ich kann alles... auch Hochdeutsch.



ich könnt jetzt ja was sagen...


----------



## brumbrum (12. Februar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes. Hast Du dann demnächst auch Sunn bikes im Programm? Würde dieses Jahr gerne mal Deins kurz testen. Man muss ja mal schauen wie es geht.



nee, SUNN kaufst Du am besten da.
Den Kontakt kann ich dann gerne herstellen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> nee, SUNN kaufst Du am besten da.
> Den Kontakt kann ich dann gerne herstellen.


 
Erstmal mit Deinem fahren und mal sehen wie es sich so anfühlt.
Vom Rahmen her finde ich es ja schon geil. Ich muss glaube auch den Basti (ricktick) nochmal befragen.
Aber Du wirst ja auch balb ein paar Infos liefern können.


----------



## Dr.Rang (12. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ich wohn seit 4 monaten in stuttgart und würd mich euch gern anschließen..wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn immer? gibts auch was downhill lastiges in der nähe? 
grüße


----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2009)

Dr.Rang schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich wohn seit 4 monaten in stuttgart und würd mich euch gern anschließen..wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn immer? gibts auch was downhill lastiges in der nähe?
> grüße



Servus,

"wann und wo" ist schwierig, da es keine regelmäßigen Ausfahrten (mehr) gibt. Einfach mitlesen und ggf. mal dranhängen. Ab Mai werden wieder regelmäßig die Bikeparks unsicher gemacht, Touren werden auch ab und zu gemeinsam gefahren. Auf Grund der inzwischen entstandenen räumlichen Trennung des "harten Kerns" sind gemeinsame Termine immer auch große Wiedersehensfeiern  

Der eine oder andere von uns geht auch gern mal zum Dreckspringen oder auf die BMX-Bahn... da gibt es ja einige im Raum Stuttgart. Gravitationsgetriebenen Radsport betreiben alle hier mit Vorliebe, aber in Stuttgart selbst sind die Möglichkeiten eher beschränkt. Da und dort gibt es in und um Stuttgart ein paar "secret spots", vielleicht nimmt Dich ja einer der Locals mal mit. Wie gesagt, einfach mal mitlesen und im richtigen Moment den Daumen raus halten.

Falls Du Bock auf Singletrailtouren hast, bist Du bei mir vor der Haustür richtig (Herrenberg - im Schönbuch). Kollege sms kann so etwas auch in Schwäbisch Gmünd bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

so sieht's aus wenn die kurbel nach 3 jahren mit schnee und salz auf der strasse nur noch mit der flex vom innenlager abgeht 

mein geschäftsbike hat jetzt jedenfalls einen neuen triebstrang


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2009)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so sieht's aus wenn die kurbel nach 3 jahren mit schnee und salz auf der strasse nur noch mit der flex vom innenlager abgeht
> 
> mein geschäftsbike hat jetzt jedenfalls einen neuen triebstrang



Da haste ja alles gegeben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube hier hat keiner eine Gabel aus 2008 aber falls doch, dann könnte das hier Interessant sein http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1977

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack
















*Rückruf: Marzocchi 888 Modelle*



*Betroffen sind die 2008er Modelle 888RC3 und 888RC3 Worldcup. Sie sollten nicht mehr gefahren werden. Bei einem heftigen Durchschlag kann es passieren, dass die Gabel vollständig komprimiert stecken bleibt. Das kann zum Sturz führen. Eine noch größere Gefahr geht von der...*


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2009)

Zum Glück habe ich eine "alte" Gabel... dafür aber einen neuen Antrieb 

Ach ja, falls ihr mal nicht wißt, was ihr mit Eurer Zeit anfangen sollt: lernt neue Tricks!


----------



## gbm31 (14. Februar 2009)

tja, seit die gabeln komplett an suntour überlassen wurden, ist die luft raus 

mal sehn, ob der neue eigner da was reisst...


----------



## boerni (14. Februar 2009)

> tja, seit die gabeln komplett an suntour überlassen wurden, ist die luft raus
> 
> mal sehn, ob der neue eigner da was reisst...



wenn ich heut nicht so gut drauf wär, würd ich dazu was sagen.


----------



## gbm31 (14. Februar 2009)

na komm raus damit - du nimmst ja schon schweizerische züge an...


----------



## boerni (14. Februar 2009)

ich lass mich nicht provozieren.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Februar 2009)

Gestern: Biken im Schnee mit Clickies. Einige Bäume sind wohl auch durch mein lautes Fluchen umgefallen 

Heute: Biken im Schnee. Plattformpedale ans Bike, 5-10s an die Füße und Sattel runter. Ich grinse jetzt noch 

Pulverschnee ist eine feine Sache, v.a. dann, wenn man die ersten Spuren rein fahren darf. Ab Donnerstag probiere ich das dann mit dem Snowboard 


@boerni: 
Wie Du siehst, bin ich fleißig am Trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (15. Februar 2009)

dirky was willst eigentlich für deine kettenführung und welchen standart hat sie?


----------



## brumbrum (16. Februar 2009)

Was neues zum spielen


----------



## sms (16. Februar 2009)

Very good


----------



## Kevin.S (16. Februar 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa Mann wie geil endlich 


gruss kevin


----------



## boerni (16. Februar 2009)

hi jungs,
ich hab noch 2 rechte xt kurbel arme, falls jemand einen braucht, einfach melden


----------



## gbm31 (16. Februar 2009)

@ boerni: bist du _heute_ vieleicht nicht so gut drauf...  *wart*


@ brummbrumm: die optik von dem rahmen war und ist einfach sexy - hoffentlich fährt es sich auch entsprechend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2009)

@Brumbrum
 Sehr schick. Viel Spaß
Geb mal Bescheid wie es sich fährt und wie sich die 190mm anfühlen.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2009)

@brumbrum
Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## brumbrum (17. Februar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Geb mal Bescheid wie es sich fährt und wie sich die 190mm anfühlen.



Ich kann Dir garantieren da merkst Du keinen großen Unterschied, bin doch schon mehrfach das bike vom Basti gefahren


----------



## zerg10 (20. Februar 2009)

ziemlich wenig los hier.....


----------



## sms (20. Februar 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ziemlich wenig los hier.....


Das sagt der Oberfaule Ausredenfinder schlechthin.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Februar 2009)

Wer ? Ich muss weg...


----------



## brumbrum (20. Februar 2009)

WE, bissle rechen und fahren ?? Is ja warm draussen


----------



## Kevin.S (20. Februar 2009)

wan? wo ? biken?

gruß kevin


----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2009)

bin gerade aus Laax zurück... gestern schönster Sonnenschein bei sehr guter Schneelage, heute Schneeschauer und frisch bepuderte Pisten, nach Wunsch auch Tiefschnee abseits der Pisten. Geilo!  Sonntag dann nach München, und Montag/Dienstag nochmal von München aus in den Schnee. Immer nur Biken wird doch auf Dauer langweilig - man muß auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen


----------



## butter.cb (21. Februar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> bin gerade aus Laax zurück... gestern schönster Sonnenschein bei sehr guter Schneelage, heute Schneeschauer und frisch bepuderte Pisten, nach Wunsch auch Tiefschnee abseits der Pisten. Geilo!  Sonntag dann nach München, und Montag/Dienstag nochmal von München aus in den Schnee. Immer nur Biken wird doch auf Dauer langweilig - man muß auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen



blöder arsch !!! 


ihr wisst ja hoffentlich wem ihr den vielen schnee zu verdanken habt *g* - ich habs schon vorher gewusst - sobald die pladde ausm bein ist - hauts nochmal richtig dick puder runter!! 
gequälte grüsse trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> blöder arsch !!!
> 
> 
> ihr wisst ja hoffentlich wem ihr den vielen schnee zu verdanken habt *g* - ich habs schon vorher gewusst - sobald die pladde ausm bein ist - hauts nochmal richtig dick puder runter!!
> gequälte grüsse trotzdem



Hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl  Aber dies hier ist ein freies Land - es war Deine freie Entscheidung  Jetzt halt' eben die Füße mal ein Weilchen still, dann kannst Du bald wieder auf's Rad


----------



## brumbrum (23. Februar 2009)

endlich taut's


----------



## Kevin.S (23. Februar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> endlich taut's



Ja es geht los, wollen wir am we mal nach wilbad wenn da kein Schnee mehr ist ?

gruß kevin


----------



## brumbrum (23. Februar 2009)

würde eher bei uns fahren gehen


----------



## Kevin.S (23. Februar 2009)

kann man bei euch wieder fahren ?

gruss kevin


----------



## brumbrum (25. Februar 2009)

Mer bräuchten nen paar Rechen


----------



## Kevin.S (25. Februar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Mer bräuchten nen paar Rechen



wie viel muss man da frei machen?dauert das lange^^?

gruß kevin


----------



## brumbrum (26. Februar 2009)

Kevin.S schrieb:


> wie viel muss man da frei machen?dauert das lange^^?
> 
> gruß kevin



OK, kommt dann aber nicht und fragt: Hey wo ist das ??


----------



## sms (26. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen..... Ich gehe jetzt radfahren.  (Ein Hoch auf die Wirtschaftskrise)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (26. Februar 2009)

@brumbrum: Sonntag??????


----------



## brumbrum (27. Februar 2009)

sms schrieb:


> @brumbrum: Sonntag??????



Warum nicht, werde allerdings schon am Samstag unterwegs sein


----------



## sms (27. Februar 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Warum nicht, werde allerdings schon am Samstag unterwegs sein



Samstag geht net, weil ich da Besuch habe.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@brumbrum: 
Fährt Ihr also am Sa und So auf der Strecke?
Ab wann ca.?
Bei den Bodenverhältnissen besser Wetscreams aufziehen?
Würde dann wohl auch rauskommen.


----------



## brumbrum (27. Februar 2009)

so wie es aussieht schon sa + so, bring nen Rechen mit wir müssen woanders.
Meldest Dich am besten morgen so gegen 10 bei mir.


----------



## dangerousD (28. Februar 2009)

Schön war's 





Aber auch dreckig - erster Ausflug mit kurzen Hosen in diesem Jahr...





Egal - hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (28. Februar 2009)

^^


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. März 2009)

Hi,

@Dirk: So ist recht.

@brumbrum / all: Treffen um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz? Früher werde ich es kaum schaffen. (Rechen habe ich keinen. Könnte aber wieder den Spaten mitbringen, falls hierfür auch Bedarf besteht.)


VG

Walde


----------



## sms (1. März 2009)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @brumbrum / all: Treffen um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz?


Perfekt.
Bin da


----------



## sms (1. März 2009)

HARHAR HAR Was ein geiler Tag heute 

@brumbrum+Almut .... Wo sind denn die Bilders???


----------



## brumbrum (2. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> HARHAR HAR Was ein geiler Tag heute
> 
> @brumbrum+Almut .... Wo sind denn die Bilders???



Geduld -- junger Wilder Faker ^^


----------



## brumbrum (3. März 2009)

Bilders sind online 

http://www.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-i...2_GALLERYSID=de22f3ec152c8532b5b88e097fc195cf


----------



## dangerousD (3. März 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Bilders sind online
> 
> http://www.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-i...2_GALLERYSID=de22f3ec152c8532b5b88e097fc195cf



Aha... den alten Trail wieder freigelegt  Schön schön!


----------



## zerg10 (4. März 2009)

Lebt denn der alte Holzmichel, äh Steppi noch ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Lebt denn der alte Holzmichel, äh Steppi noch ?



Ich poste doch hier mehr als Du 

Bist Du dieses Jahr denn schonmal mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## butter.cb (4. März 2009)

Geht jetz des gedisse los? ihr seid wohl nicht richtig ausgelastet 
steppi wie schauts an der burg aus?

greetz @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. März 2009)

Ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend ?

@Steppi
Doch, war schon 2x dieses Jahr u. warte nur noch darauf, dass es morgens mal über +3° wird. Dann geh' ich wieder Degerloch-DH fetzen


----------



## sms (4. März 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Geduld -- junger Wilder Faker ^^



"junger"  :  Hmmm?
"Wilder" : Jap!
"Faker" : Beweise???


----------



## dangerousD (4. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend ?
> 
> @Steppi
> Doch, war schon 2x dieses Jahr u. warte nur noch darauf, dass es morgens mal über +3° wird. Dann geh' ich wieder Degerloch-DH fetzen



Boah - krass. Schon 2x!!!  Komme gerade aus dem Wald, 30km auf mehr oder weniger trockenen Trails. Am schlimmsten (weil sacknaß) sind die Zubringerwege. Alles andere sieht eigentlich gut aus. Allerdings ist mein Bike irgendwie nicht mehr zu erkennen  Aber egal, war ja dunkel


----------



## brumbrum (5. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> "junger"  :  Hmmm?
> "Wilder" : Jap!
> "Faker" : Beweise???



Die Beweise schicke ich Dir lieber per E-Mail, gib mal die ADDI durch.


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich poste doch hier mehr als Du
> 
> Bist Du dieses Jahr denn schonmal mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen?



kann ich locker toppen. Ich war noch garnicht. Und die Motopitkan-getunte Gabel steht immernoch uneingebaut hier neben mir....

von wegen Studenten haben viel Zeit....

Scheint ein Jahr vor Büchern und Pcs zu werden. Für Frankreich muss ich mir wohl noch Stützräder und n paar Airbags rauslassen


----------



## natzer (5. März 2009)

moin
was fahrt ihr denn so??
also wenn ihr downhill oder freeride oder so was fahrt würd ich vll mal mitkommen, ich fahr allerdings erst seit 1/3 jahr bzw. seit oktober und bin 14.
wo fahrt ihr eigentlich überhaupt?
also ich fahr eigentlich immer degerloch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2009)

@butter.cb

Am letzten WE war ja die Aktion zur "Rettung der Rinne". Scheint wohl gut gelaufen zu sein. Ich war dort, konnte aber jetzt persönlich kein gesteigertes Interesse der Fußgänger feststellen. Ich denke man hätte es noch leicht anders aufziehen sollen. Wobei das Problem ja eh nicht die Fußgänger sind sondern der Förster.

Ansonsten steht noch alles. Auf der nicht Sprunglastigen Seite sind noch ein paar Kurven dazu gekommen. Ich finde die extremst geil. Ist nat reine Geschmackssache. Als ich im Januar dort war hat es mir wie immer sehr getaugt.  

@Koni und Zerg

Ich werde in PDS wohl auch ziemlich untrainiert sein, wie jedes Jahr 
Koni, wenn Du mir Dein Lernkonzept verraten könntest, wäre das sehr nett  Ich hab keins und brauch eins 


@DD
Wir wissen ja, dass Du der trainierteste sein wirst dieses Jahr. Brauchst uns des net ständig unter die Nase zu reiben.


----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> Wir wissen ja, dass Du der trainierteste sein wirst dieses Jahr. Brauchst uns des net ständig unter die Nase zu reiben.




Hmmm... egal. Ich mach's trotzdem  Morgen und übermorgen ist im Übrigen Alternativspocht angesagt - ich gehe nochmal Boarden


----------



## sms (5. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> "junger"  :  Hmmm?
> "Wilder" : Jap!
> "Faker" : Beweise???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


>



Tolles Standbild


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2009)

Kein Wunder das er auf dem Boden steht.
Man fährt immer dahin wo man hinschaut


----------



## zerg10 (6. März 2009)

natzer schrieb:


> moin
> was fahrt ihr denn so??
> also wenn ihr downhill oder freeride oder so was fahrt würd ich vll mal mitkommen, ich fahr allerdings erst seit 1/3 jahr bzw. seit oktober und bin 14.
> wo fahrt ihr eigentlich überhaupt?
> also ich fahr eigentlich immer degerloch



Als der SoFa-Opa nehme ich mir hier mal das Recht, dir zu antworten. Wir fahren eigentlich alles, am liebsten schöne Singletrails. Und davon gibt es hier genug, die muss man allerdings kennen bzw. finden. Und weil das Verhältnis  zu anderen Waldbenutzern etwas gespannt ist, werden hier keine Anfahrten bzw. Strecken gepostet. 
Was auch noch zu erwähnen ist: Der "legendäre" Degerloch-DH hat mit DH ungefähr soviel zu tun, wie HipHop mit guter Musik 

@SMS
Der Valentino Rossi der SoFas...

@DD
A.rsch


----------



## natzer (7. März 2009)

also ich hab nich gemeint, dass ihr hier die strecken posten sollt, sondern die gegend, halt ob degerloch, oder solitude oder so.
mit dem dh in degerloch meinst du wohl die strecke, die mit steinen voll gefüllt wurde, die mein ich jedenfalls nich, aber wie du sagst kann man strecken natürlich nich posten, deswegen mach is jetzt natürlich auch nich.

gruß
natzer


----------



## brumbrum (7. März 2009)

Joa, war nen sau guter Tag heute^^
@natzer: lies einfach weiter, denn kommste die Tage einfach mal mit


----------



## dangerousD (7. März 2009)

Ja, war tatsächlich ein sauguter Tag heute 

Flims heute nachmittag um drei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natzer (8. März 2009)

> lies einfach weiter, denn kommste die Tage einfach mal mit


ja, gute idee^^


----------



## butter.cb (8. März 2009)

@ steppi: das klingt doch gut. und ihr scheint auch keine probs bekommen zu haben als ihr dort gefahren seid? alles schauergeschichten oder gibts wirklich ab und an ne strafe...

@ DD : du machst dich echt grad UR_UNBELIEBT mit solchen geilen bildern *grml*

greetz


----------



## Koeni (8. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Der "legendäre" Degerloch-DH hat mit DH ungefähr soviel zu tun, wie HipHop mit guter Musik



Echt jetzt? Dann sollt ich vielleicht doch mal wieder hin


----------



## Deleted 75464 (8. März 2009)

Das ist doch viel zu flach um es "Downhill" zu nennen. Ich würde eher sagen das dort ein Waldweg für schweres Baumrückgerät entstanden ist. Nur fraglich ob die da überhaupt Bäume um machen.


----------



## sms (8. März 2009)

So,
melde mich dann hier mal ab.

Mir ist es hier viel zu kalt und zu nass.
Bis nächsten Samstag. 

PS.
Da wo ich ab Montag bin, gilt MEZ -7 also ruft mich bloss ich an. 

Pps: Und 30 Grad im Schatten... aber dort is' keiner


----------



## natzer (8. März 2009)

ja, des stimmt, des is wirklich ziemlich flach, aber des hab ich ja auch nich gemeint mit degerloch


----------



## Deleted 75464 (8. März 2009)

Ja klar war auch nicht auf dich bezogen @natzer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> @ steppi: das klingt doch gut. und ihr scheint auch keine probs bekommen zu haben als ihr dort gefahren seid? alles schauergeschichten oder gibts wirklich ab und an ne strafe...



Ob es Strafen gab kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass mich so schnell keiner erwischt. 
Du kannst also mal wieder kommen und Dir sagen lassen wie Du das kleine Hähnchen fahren sollst 

Diesmal zockste den aber ab!!!!


----------



## butter.cb (8. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ob es Strafen gab kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass mich so schnell keiner erwischt.
> Du kannst also mal wieder kommen und Dir sagen lassen wie Du das kleine Hähnchen fahren sollst
> 
> Diesmal zockste den aber ab!!!!



ja mit dem ding hab ich noch n hähnchen zu rupfen  , darf aber leider erst wieder an ostern spass haben. ABER DANN


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ja mit dem ding hab ich noch n hähnchen zu rupfen  , darf aber leider erst wieder an ostern spass haben. ABER DANN



Hast Du Deine Platte entfernen lassen? Wenn ja, wie isses denn so?
Also ist es stark geschwollen und tut es weh oder sowas? Bei mir muss die noch drinne bleiben. Hab gerade keine echte Zeit das machen zu lassen.
Evtl. November 2010. Dann könnte auch mal wieder Ski fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2009)

Ekliges Thema. Das mit der Platte schiebe ich auch noch vor mir her u. mich gruselt es noch vom Drähte rausziehen....

Also schnell zu etwas Erfreulicherem (für die BMais-Truppe). Ganz in der Nähe , auf tschechischer Seite, gibt es wohl auch noch einen relativ neuen Bikepark, den man mal antesten könnte:

http://sumava.spicak.cz

Ab und zu taugt dieses Forum dann doch noch zu etwas....

Google-Map sagt 26,4km/26min von Frauenau aus.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (10. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Also schnell zu etwas Erfreulicherem (für die BMais-Truppe). Ganz in der Nähe , auf tschechischer Seite, gibt es wohl auch noch einen relativ neuen Bikepark, den man mal antesten könnte:
> 
> http://sumava.spicak.cz
> 
> ...



Na von mir aus gerne.


----------



## dangerousD (10. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ekliges Thema. Das mit der Platte schiebe ich auch noch vor mir her u. mich gruselt es noch vom Drähte rausziehen....
> 
> Also schnell zu etwas Erfreulicherem (für die BMais-Truppe). Ganz in der Nähe , auf tschechischer Seite, gibt es wohl auch noch einen relativ neuen Bikepark, den man mal antesten könnte:
> 
> ...



Wie immer top aktuell!  Da will ich schon seit zwei Jahren hin... da hat der OLB Eman den Park nämlich bereits erwähnt. Aber irgendwie hat es bisher nicht geklappt. Vielleicht ja dann dieses Jahr mal


----------



## Floater (11. März 2009)

Servus
wer sehen will, mit was ich mir die letzte zeit die nächte um die ohren gehauen habe darf:
www.radstation-lindau.de gucken.
und natürlich seids ihr alle zur saisoneröffnung eingeladen (siehe homepage...)
d'r jörg


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2009)

@SoFa-Aussenstelle Allgäu
Sieht nett aus eure HP. Hat aber recht üble Ladezeiten...

@DD
Tu es !


----------



## dirtmag (11. März 2009)

Floater schrieb:


> Servus
> wer sehen will, mit was ich mir die letzte zeit die nächte um die ohren gehauen habe darf:
> www.radstation-lindau.de gucken.
> und natürlich seids ihr alle zur saisoneröffnung eingeladen (siehe homepage...)
> d'r jörg


Kleiner Tip am Rande: Mit solchen SEO-Tricks fliegt man schneller aus dem Google Index, als man 'Pagerank' sagen kann:


----------



## Floater (11. März 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande: Mit solchen SEO-Tricks fliegt man schneller aus dem Google Index, als man 'Pagerank' sagen kann:




...das hat eigentlich einer getan, der ahnung davon hat  ich leite es mal weiter, danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5675850#post5675850




@Zerg

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Bmais wieder Männertag startet!?


----------



## dangerousD (11. März 2009)

@steppi
Damit haben sich unsere Pläne für den 21. wohl erübrigt...  R.I.P., Rinne!  

@floater
Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Mal mit einem Besuch zur Eröffnung... kommt auf's Wetter an. Wenn es unter der Woche nochmal Schnee gibt, werde ich selbigen am WE nutzen. Wollte ja eigentlich mit Mike zur Rinne, aber das ist auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben 

@BMais
Ja, plant Ihr mal... schließe mich dann spontan an. Wann ist nochmal Männertag?! Ich vergesse so etwas immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. März 2009)

@dd

Ja die Pläne sollten wir dann verschieben. Wenn im Frühling dann der Feldberg wieder frei ist, kann man dort auch mal hinfahren. Evtl. geht dann auch wieder was an der Burg. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort nichts mehr gehen wird. Die Kurven werden sicher bleiben. Die holzen halt ab und da kommen nat die fetten Dinger wie die Göttin weg.

@Bikeparkplanung

Männertag ist glaube um den 24. herum. Es sollte also schönes Wetter sein. Zumindest kann man drauf hoffen. Hier in Feuchtwangen ist es schei§§e kalt. Bin heute mal einen Turmdrehkran Obendreher in 35m Höhe gefahren. Coole Sache


----------



## brumbrum (13. März 2009)

Biste jetzt Bauarbeiter ^^


----------



## Floater (13. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> Damit haben sich unsere Pläne für den 21. wohl erübrigt...  R.I.P., Rinne!
> 
> @floater
> ...




Nicht nur mit Besuch zur Eröffnung, sondernauch gerne für ein Töurchen (dann kannst Dich auch selbst überzeugen 901 - Believe the Hype!)


----------



## Floater (13. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> Damit haben sich unsere Pläne für den 21. wohl erübrigt...  R.I.P., Rinne!
> 
> @floater
> ...




Nicht nur mit Besuch zur Eröffnung, sondernauch gerne für ein Töurchen (dann kannst Dich auch selbst überzeugen 901 - Believe the Hype!)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. März 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Biste jetzt Bauarbeiter ^^



nee nee, wir machen einfach den Kurs um zu wissen worauf wir dann auf der Baustelle achten müssen. Ist schon gut wenn man weiß wo die Manipulationen stattfinden  Zumal Statistisch gesehen alle 1,5 Tage ein Kran umfällt

In 2 Wochen sitze ich auf einem Kettenbagger usw. Wird sicher auch lustig


----------



## sms (14. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Männertag ist glaube um den 24. herum. ...


So, bin vor 30 min wieder aus Mexiko gekommen.

---> Mexikos berühmtester Balkon




Männertag wäre ich wieder bei.
Der Tschechienpark auch.
 (stand ja alles auf meiner liste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2009)

@Floater

Schöne Seite habt Ihr da.
Nehmt Ihr mein Enduro auch in Zahlung?


----------



## sms (15. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Floater
> 
> Schöne Seite habt Ihr da.
> Nehmt Ihr mein Enduro auch in Zahlung?


behalte mal dein demo:




 iiih


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2009)

Demo bleibt noch ein paar Tage in meinem Keller.
Aber das Enduro ist im Moment nicht mein Ding. Hab mich in letzer Zeit 4x damit gepackt. Gestern hab ich deshalb meine Hand auf einem Stein geparkt und ich hoffe das nix damit ist und sich das bis zum WE wieder gibt.
Am Enduro bewegt sich halt nix anständig. Ich brauch was, dass bergauf gut geht und bergab DH Eigenschaften hat. Ich möchte mich so wohl wie auf meinem Demo fühlen. Zumindest von der Position her.


----------



## sms (15. März 2009)

Pitch ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Pitch ??


Dazu müsste ich mal eins fahren können. Aber mit entspr. Vorbau usw..


----------



## sms (15. März 2009)

Fahre halt zu Hibike und dann kaufs neu in England


----------



## brumbrum (15. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Fahre halt zu Hibike und dann kaufs neu in England



Du bist also auch einer von denen, die die Wirtschaft in D-Land kaputt machen und sich dann wundern wo die Arbeitsplätze sind.


----------



## sms (15. März 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Du bist also auch einer von denen, die die Wirtschaft in D-Land kaputt machen und sich dann wundern wo die Arbeitsplätze sind.


wir reden hier immerhin über einen preisunterschied von derzeit ca. 727 EURO.
Ich würde schon sagen, das ist ein wort.
Ausserdem hat England 2009 die schönere farbe.






Gerade für den Mike


----------



## Floater (15. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Floater
> 
> Schöne Seite habt Ihr da.
> Nehmt Ihr mein Enduro auch in Zahlung?




..kein kommentar ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (15. März 2009)

@steppi

Kauf' Dir ein Nicolai, dann ist auch brumbrum wieder beruhigt  Mein Helius AM kann genau das, was Du willst  Ist für Dich nur ein bißchen groß, für eine Probefahrt wird's nicht reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2009)

das wäre schon was


----------



## dangerousD (15. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> das wäre schon was



...weißt ja, hab' Connections...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...weißt ja, hab' Connections...


Meinte ehr das Pitch 
Aber Dein Nicolai gefällt mir auch.

@Floater

War das ein ja?


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> So, bin vor 30 min wieder aus Mexiko gekommen.
> 
> ---> Mexikos berühmtester Balkon
> 
> ...



Kleine Korrektur, aber das hier ist Mexikos berühmtester Balkon 







@Steppi
Was schwebt dir denn so ungefähr vor ? Im Bike-Markt gibt es gerade jede Menge netter Rahmen...


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> behalte mal dein demo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



find ich saufett das Teil, scheiß aufs Demo 

@zerg
das is echt mal n ordentlicher Balkon


----------



## dangerousD (16. März 2009)

@zerg:

Lecker Schnittchen  Gibt aber bestimmt was auf's Dach von der Chauvi-Beauftragten 

@koni:

Word! Nur der Lenkwinkel vom Giganten sieht ein bißchen steil aus...


----------



## Floater (16. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Meinte ehr das Pitch
> Aber Dein Nicolai gefällt mir auch.
> 
> @Floater
> ...



ein klares jein ;-)
ganz ehrlich: bei ebay bekommst im zweifelsfall mehr, als dir jeder seriöse händler als zahlungsnahme anrechnet, ich mach da lieber ein gutes angebot auf ein neues rad ohne zahlungsnahme und biete im zweifelsfall an das rad im laden auf kommision zu verkaufen (dann bist du der verkäufer und ich muss keine gewährleistung übernehmen).


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2009)

Floater schrieb:


> ein klares jein ;-)
> ganz ehrlich: bei ebay bekommst im zweifelsfall mehr, als dir jeder seriöse händler als zahlungsnahme anrechnet, ich mach da lieber ein gutes angebot auf ein neues rad ohne zahlungsnahme und biete im zweifelsfall an das rad im laden auf kommision zu verkaufen (dann bist du der verkäufer und ich muss keine gewährleistung übernehmen).


 
War doch nur Spaß 
Preislich kommt wohl eh nur ein Pitch in Frage. Wollte für nächstes Jahr ja noch eine Belohnung hinsichtlich DH bike.


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2009)

@DD
Meine persönliche Chauvi-Beauftrage schaut hier nicht rein u. die Forums-Beauftragte lässt sich wohl gerade ein bisschen Metall aus der Schulter schnippeln...

@Steppi
Wo hier gerade Bilder von schönen DH-Bikes gepostet werden, kommt hier mal mein Kandidat für 2010:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2009)

@Zerg
Das Trek fährt hier seit dem WE einer. Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mal antesten. Ist verdammt leicht. Also was für Dich! 
Mir gefällt es auch gut, aber mir gefällt eh viel


----------



## sms (17. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> So, bin vor 30 min wieder aus Mexiko gekommen.
> ..


Nachtrag:

Lecker Essen von letzter Woche:


----------



## dangerousD (17. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Lecker Essen von letzter Woche:



Sieht gut aus - frisch und eiweißhaltig. Sollen wir das mal für Frankreich einplanen?


----------



## zerg10 (19. März 2009)

@DD
Dann muss das aber Bunny kochen


----------



## dangerousD (19. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @DD
> Dann muss das aber Bunny kochen



Stimmt, mit rohem Fleisch kennt DER sich ja aus 

Kann ich jetzt B-Mais fest einplanen? Wäre dann 21.-24.05. - richtig? Dann kann ich mich nämlich schon mal um ein Zimmer kümmern...

Cheers

der D


----------



## sms (21. März 2009)

und wie machen wir das jetzt mit Tschechien? Gleich hintendran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (22. März 2009)

Nachdem wir das mit Backwood's begehbarem Kühlschrank geklärt haben, hier die absolute [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTGiyHdgmDY"]YouTube - Die MÃ¤nnerkÃ¼che - HÃ¶r mal wer da hÃ¤mmert[/ame] 

@DD... Für PDS haben wir die geordert, oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt B-Mais fest einplanen? Wäre dann 21.-24.05. - richtig? Dann kann ich mich nämlich schon mal um ein Zimmer kümmern...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> der D




@Zerg 
Wie isses von Deiner Seite mit der festen Zusage?
Ich hab Urlaub und bin def. dabei.


----------



## boerni (23. März 2009)

so der dirk war das wochenende bei mir und wir haben die saison standesgemäss eröffnet.
gestern waren wir xc mässig unterwegs und heute sind wir nen bisschen dh gefahren. war ein super wochenende


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2009)

@Björn

Was issn mit der neuen Waffe? Gibt es die jetzt schon?


----------



## dangerousD (23. März 2009)

@boerni

Danke nochmal, waren echt zwei gelungene Tage! Für alle Unbeteiligten: XC in und v.a. um Bern heißt in erster Linie mal Singletrails heizen   Und auch die DH-Saison haben wir gut eingeläutet, heute in Biel bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und auf einer Strecke in Top-Zustand!  Hat mir so gut gefallen, daß ich gleich eine Bodenprobe mitgenommen habe 

@steppi
Die Saint ist jetzt eingebremst... nach der zweiten Abfahrt hat sie gezogen wie Hölle  Kleiner Nachteil: nach der vierten Abfahrt fing sie leider an, hinten zu quietschen... mal schauen, ob ich das noch abgestellt bekomme. Mit der Bremsleistung bin ich jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden.

Ach ja, Pörn's neuer Hobel ist noch nicht da... aber bald!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2009)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die dann so zieht.
Wenn ich an das Wetter vom WE denke, könnte ich so :kotz:das die Burg erstmal hin ist. Das wäre richtig geil geworden. Aber Ihr hattet ja auch so Spaß. Ich durfte am Samstag mit Annett AH abklappern. War aber auch ganz lustig  und ein Eis für mich gab es ja auch. 

Übrigens macht im April der Bikepark Beerfelden auf. Evtl. ist das ja für den ein oder anderen hier ja mal ne Option. Soll nicht heftig sein aber lustig.
Ich werde es jedenfalls mal antesten. Ich hoffe es gibt dort Sprünge. Wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich garnix mehr. Sprungtechnisch ist das hier die Wüste.


----------



## butter.cb (24. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Übrigens macht im April der Bikepark Beerfelden auf. Evtl. ist das ja für den ein oder anderen hier ja mal ne Option. Soll nicht heftig sein aber lustig.
> Ich werde es jedenfalls mal antesten. Ich hoffe es gibt dort Sprünge. Wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich garnix mehr. Sprungtechnisch ist das hier die Wüste.



BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELDEN!!!!!!! wie siehts an ostern aus? anna und ich haben 2 tage eingeplant 

sag blos da warst du noch nie? ja es gibt sprünge und ansonsten ist die auch extremst lustig. viele nette kurven, ein ausgewaschenes flussbett, nen wallride und das allerneueste ist ein LIFT  

greetz @ all


----------



## zerg10 (24. März 2009)

@Bmaiser
Termin ist noch nicht fix, ich glaube ich bin an diesem WE in Kopenhagen. Lasse das gerade von meiner Regierung klären...

Beerfelden sieht witzig aus u. ist ja nicht sooo weit weg. Die haben sogar eine eigene HP -> http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.htm

Irgendwie traurig wie viele andere Parks es gibt u. die Leute hier immer noch Degerloch als DH bezeichnen...


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Übrigens macht im April der Bikepark Beerfelden auf. Evtl. ist das ja für den ein oder anderen hier ja mal ne Option



wenn ich mal Zeit hab auf jeden Fall. Is bis auf 5-10Km glaub ich gleich weit für uns, von daher wärs ganz geschickt sich da mal zu treffen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELDEN!!!!!!! wie siehts an ostern aus? anna und ich haben 2 tage eingeplant
> 
> sag blos da warst du noch nie? ja es gibt sprünge und ansonsten ist die auch extremst lustig. viele nette kurven, ein ausgewaschenes flussbett, nen wallride und das allerneueste ist ein LIFT
> 
> greetz @ all



Ostern ist bisher noch nix geplant. Hatte mir Beerfelden in jeden Fall als Option gedacht. Können uns dann ja mal kurzschließen .
Letztes Jahr hatte ich es nicht geschafft und ich fand halt die Burg auch ziemlich geil. Zumal ich dafür nicht noch 40km durch den Wald fahren musste. Aber das wird ja ggf. nicht so schlimm. Mal sehen. Ich hab in jedem Fall ziemlich Bock endlich mal wieder gefälle am Demo zu spüren. Es ist hier zwar nicht flach aber wenn man keine Kondi hat, ist einem jedes weitere Grad oder % Gefälle gerade recht 

@Zerg
Seh zu das Du dabei bist. Sonst fehlt definitiv was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> wenn ich mal Zeit hab auf jeden Fall. Is bis auf 5-10Km glaub ich gleich weit für uns, von daher wärs ganz geschickt sich da mal zu treffen



Das wäre doch mal schick!!


----------



## sms (24. März 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELDEN!!!!!!! wie siehts an ostern aus? anna und ich haben 2 tage eingeplant
> 
> sag blos da warst du noch nie? ja es gibt sprünge und ansonsten ist die auch extremst lustig. viele nette kurven, ein ausgewaschenes flussbett, nen wallride und das allerneueste ist ein LIFT
> 
> greetz @ all


Nehmt ihr mich miiiiiit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2009)

Das soll mal die Patty entscheiden 
Puh, da hab ich mich aber schee aus der Affaire gezogen


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. März 2009)

Hi,

von wann bis wann soll denn der Besuch in Beerfelden stattfinden?

Danke und vG

Walde


----------



## sms (24. März 2009)

JA, genau wann fallen wir alle gleichzeitig mit Gebrüll über den kleinen feinen Park und fahren ihn total kaput!!! 

Alles was zwischen 9.4. und 19.4. wäre, wäre für mich ideal (zwangsverordnete Betriebsruhe)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2009)

Lasst uns das mal Ende der nächsten Woche abmachen.

@Walde 
wie isses mit Bmais??


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde
> wie isses mit Bmais??



Nett, dass Du das erwähnst.

Bmais bin ich natürlich dabei.  
Und diesmal werde ich mir vorm fahren auch mal den Streckenteil nach dem ersten Gap genauer anschauen...

Wann soll's denn nun nach Tschechien gehen?
(Ich müßte am 27.05. wieder im Geschäft sein.)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2009)

Also dranhängen kann ich nix.
Ich bin von Do. bis Samstag da. Sonntag fahr ich zurück. Biken und dann losfahren geht bei mir nicht. Da schlaf ich alleine im Auto ein. Zu Gefährlich


----------



## sms (24. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> Puh, da hab ich mich aber schee aus der Affaire gezogen


Mike, du musst nett zu mir sein, du wolltest meine Gabel ausleihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. März 2009)

@all

Dann halten wir doch einfach mal 21.-24.05. B-Mais fest. Sonst wird das ja hier nix - schei$$ Basisdemokratie  Zerg MUSS mit, Ausreden zählen nicht 

Wegen Tschechien: mein persönlicher Reiseplan sagt Do + Fr B-Mais, Sa Tschechien und Sonntag nochmal B-Mais oder Tschechien - je nachdem, was mehr taugt.

So, habe fertig...

Ach nee, noch nicht ganz: Ostern ist bei mir schon verplant, Beerfelden schaue ich mir dann mal an einem *der kommenden Montage oder Freitage mit dem Schoofseggl an - gell, Seggl? * Wir sind ja quasi Teilzeitbeschäftigte, und immer nur mit 'nem Bier vor dem Fernseher hängen und Talkshows gucken ist auf Dauer auch doof.


----------



## sms (24. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> .... Wir sind ja quasi Teilzeitbeschäftigte, und immer nur mit 'nem Bier vor dem Fernseher hängen und Talkshows gucken ist auf Dauer auch doof.


Ihr Schweine!!! Die haben unsere Abteilung von der Kurzarbeit ausgeschlossen... Sauerei


----------



## Koeni (25. März 2009)

Ich glaub Beerfelden hat nur am WE offen.

Ich kann weder mit nach B-Mais, noch vor Mitte bis Ende April nach Beerfelden....


----------



## zerg10 (25. März 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich glaub Beerfelden hat nur am WE offen.
> 
> Ich kann weder mit nach B-Mais, noch vor Mitte bis Ende April nach Beerfelden....



Da hat er recht der Koeni...



> Öffnungszeiten
> 
> Der Bikepark hat ab 4./5. April 2009 wieder Samstag, Sonntag und an Feiertagen von 10.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr geöffnet.
> 
> Der Transport erfolgt vorerst mit dem Bus-Shuttle.



Tageskarte kostet 15 Euronen...


----------



## Kailinger (25. März 2009)

Ich will auch mal nach Beerfelden!

Kai


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. März 2009)

@Zerg 
Wie isses denn nun?
Ihr braucht doch keine 2 Tage um einen Termin zu checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (25. März 2009)

Ja, Zerg ich wüsste schon gern, ob man noch Unterkunft planen muss oder nicht?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (25. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> *der kommenden Montage oder Freitage mit dem Schoofseggl an - gell, Seggl? *



Äs I am...


----------



## zerg10 (26. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Dann halten wir doch einfach mal 21.-24.05. B-Mais fest. Sonst wird das ja hier nix - schei$$ Basisdemokratie  Zerg MUSS mit, Ausreden zählen nicht
> 
> ...



Jippie, bin dabei, wir fliegen erst über Pfingsten weg. Somit gibt es auch Quartier für Steppi, SMS u. Walde. Jemand vergessen ?

Der Plan vom DD ist okay, so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht. Hab' nämlich nicht soooooooooo viel Zeit wie ihr.

@Säggl
Ei laik...


----------



## sms (26. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Jippie, bin dabei, wir fliegen erst über Pfingsten weg. Somit gibt es auch Quartier für Steppi, SMS u. Walde. Jemand vergessen ?
> 
> Der Plan vom DD ist okay, so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht. Hab' nämlich nicht soooooooooo viel Zeit wie ihr.
> 
> ...


Yuhuuuu, wieder alle am nunda pfätzaa


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2009)

Also, dann machen wir das jetzt so fest!
Wie ich mich freu


----------



## butter.cb (27. März 2009)

huhu all .
leider scheint des an ostern noch nicht mit beerfelden zu klappen. die bürokratie mal wieder..... *grml*
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/news.htm


----------



## zerg10 (27. März 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> huhu all .
> leider scheint des an ostern noch nicht mit beerfelden zu klappen. die bürokratie mal wieder..... *grml*
> http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/news.htm



So ein Mist. Umweltgutachten blabla tralala, das hört sich nach einer längeren Sache an...


----------



## dangerousD (27. März 2009)

Das mit Beerfelden ist schade... umso besser, dass der traditionelle B-Mais-Termin jetzt mit reger Beteiligung steht 

Meine Zimmer sind reserviert, Stefan kommt auf jeden Fall auch mit. Die Münchner Fraktion wird wieder von Torti und (hoffentlich) Jo vertreten.

Torsten muß sich wahrscheinlich ein wenig zurück halten - bei unserem letzten Snowboard-Ausflug im Februar hat er sich die Schulter kurz ausgekugelt und das Schulterblatt angebrochen  Ist aber schon wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung, nur noch 2 Wochen Physio


----------



## zerg10 (27. März 2009)

Sag' dem alten Stunt-Boarder mal gute Besserung von mir. Hab' seine Händi-Nr nämlich irgendwie verschlampt...


----------



## dangerousD (27. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sag' dem alten Stunt-Boarder mal gute Besserung von mir. Hab' seine Händi-Nr nämlich irgendwie verschlampt...



Nächstes WE ist er eh' in der Gegend, da kannste ihm das selber sagen - evtl. kommen wir ja mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. März 2009)

Das mit Beerfelden kotzt mich schonwieder an. Nun dachte ich mal, dass was geht und nu is wieder nix. 

@all, ich hätt mal a Frage

Hat hier eigentlich jemand schon konkrete Termine zum biken abgemacht oder plant was? Wenn es nähmlich einzurichten wäre, würde ich mich ggf. anschließen.


----------



## sms (27. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das mit Beerfelden kotzt mich schonwieder an. Nun dachte ich mal, dass was geht und nu is wieder nix.
> 
> @all, ich hätt mal a Frage
> 
> Hat hier eigentlich jemand schon konkrete Termine zum biken abgemacht oder plant was? Wenn es nähmlich einzurichten wäre, würde ich mich ggf. anschließen.


Jow, nachdem das mit Beerfelden nicht klappt, klafft in meinem Kalender nun für um Ostern eine Lücke, die definitiv gefüllt werden muss:

Hier nochmal meine Vorsätze 2009:
- Leogang
- Lac Blanc
- Alpe Duez + Les2Alpes
- Boppard bei NICHT-Regen + Feldberg (@Mike hängt von dir ab)


Selbstverständlich:
- PDS
- B-Mais Männertage (vielleicht schaffen wir es sogar nach Tschechien?)

Ausserdem wird es ein
SMS-S-SMS-WE (SMS-Schwäbisch-Gmünd-Single-Trail-Montainbike-Spezial-Wochenende)geben.

___________________________________
Folglich käme als Alternativprogramm für Ostern folgendes in Frage:
- Lac Blanc
- Boppard bei NICHT-Regen + Feldberg (@Mike hängt von dir ab)

Jemand weitere Ideen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. März 2009)

@SMS
Boppard und Feldberg können wir gerne wieder angehen.
Aber erst im Sommer oder wenn es mal schee war.
Durch die letzten Tage liegt am Feldberg sicher wieder Schnee.

Da ist nat. jeder andere auch gerne gesehen. Boppard ist kurz aber macht Spaß. Nur das mit dem Lift müssten wir umgehen. Evtl. Shuttel. Aber das finde ich bin zum Termin noch raus.

Lac Blanc bin ich auch dabei!! Sollte aber auch trocken sein. Bilder bei Scheiß Wetter sagen nix gutes.


----------



## zerg10 (28. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird es ein
> SMS-S-SMS-WE (SMS-Schwäbisch-Gmünd-Single-Trail-Montainbike-Spezial-Wochenende)geben.



Da wäre ich dabei, wobei meine Trainingsuhr gerade mal 130km anzeigt. Und ich immer noch eine Schönwetter-Pussy bin...

@DD
Klingelt dann mal durch, am Samstag hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## sms (28. März 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei, wobei meine Trainingsuhr gerade mal 130km anzeigt. Und ich immer noch eine Schönwetter-Pussy bin...


Dann wird das aber heftig:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. März 2009)

@sms
Die biste aber nicht oft am fahren oder?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. März 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Die biste aber nicht oft am fahren oder?



Ist doch Simons kleine tägliche Feierabendrunde.


----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Dann wird das aber heftig:




Dabei! Ab wann hast Du nochmal frei um Ostern?


----------



## sms (28. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dabei! Ab wann hast Du nochmal frei um Ostern?


Ab K-Freitag (10.4.) ist zu bis zum 19.4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2009)

...äh... Mist. Ist genau der Zeitraum, wo ich nicht da bin. Wie sieht's kommenden Freitag aus? Oder evtl. sogar Montag?


----------



## sms (28. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...äh... Mist. Ist genau der Zeitraum, wo ich nicht da bin. Wie sieht's kommenden Freitag aus? Oder evtl. sogar Montag?


Kann ich dir Montag genauer sagen, ob ich mir den Freitag 3.4. freischaufeln kann.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2009)

Neuer Anlauf: Freitagnachmittag evtl. Rommelshausen ?


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2009)

@sms
N Tipp für Dich:

Schreib lieber, dass Du ne Brust*verkleinerung *durch Handauflegen bietest, dann kriegste wenigstens ordentliche Dinger in die Hand 




Du Seggl


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2009)

Ach ja, ausserdem kriegst dann vielleicht auch mal die Titties vom Zerg zu fassen


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ach ja, ausserdem kriegst dann vielleicht auch mal die Titties vom Zerg zu fassen



Pass' mal lieber auf, dass ich dich nicht zu fassen kriege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (31. März 2009)

hey zerg, hätte am freitag gern den chirurg gespielt. muss aber leider auf den hund von meiner freundin aufpassen. mal schauen vielleicht kann ichs ja noch einrichten...

achso, falls es nicht klappt, wäre ich auch am montag noch für diverse schweinerein zu haben.


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> @sms
> N Tipp für Dich:
> 
> Schreib lieber, dass Du ne Brust*verkleinerung *durch Handauflegen bietest, dann kriegste wenigstens ordentliche Dinger in die Hand



 *vor-lachen-wegschmeiß*  *I-break-together* 

Der Student beweist Humor 

@Freitag:
Wenn es beim sms nix wird, war mein persönlicher Plan B sowieso Rommelshausen. Würde dann so ab zwölf da sein...


@Seggl:
Bring' den Fiffi doch mit... an der frischen Luft hat der sicher auch seinen Spaß. Ansonsten ab in die Tierpension oder zum freundlichen Chinesen um die Ecke 




+++Spaß+++ 
Also das mit der Pension, versteht sich...


----------



## butter.cb (2. April 2009)

*schalalaaaaaaaaaa la laaaaaaaa la la la * ...freue ich mich ihnen - liebe sonntagsfahrer - mitteilen zu können, dass beerfelden nun doch an ostern eröffnet 

  .
dann sagt ma an, welcher tag wär euch denn am liebsten??? 
greetz und cheers 

 (ha herrlich dieser smiliewald *g*)


----------



## dangerousD (2. April 2009)

Beerfelden - toll für die, die Zeit haben  

Aber was ist mit morgen? Ich muß planen, Leute!
@sms: Gehen wir morgen fahren, oder kann ich nach Rommelshausen?

Cheers

der D


----------



## sms (2. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> @sms: Gehen wir morgen fahren, oder kann ich nach Rommelshausen?
> 
> ..


keine Chance für morgen (Freitag)
werde gebraucht.


----------



## Koeni (2. April 2009)

Handauflegen und so


----------



## dangerousD (2. April 2009)

OK, bin dann so ab 14.00 in ROM...

Bis denne

der D


----------



## Julian B (3. April 2009)

Fährt dieses Wochenende jemand eine Enduro-Tour und würde mich (+ Kumpel) mitnehmen? 
Ich möchte neue Trails kennenlernen. 
Zeige euch auch gerne mal die Trails um Backnang, Murrhardt,... 

Startpunkt wäre eigentlich egal. Wir sind mobil. Gerne auch Kappelberg oder sonstiges. 

Ride On!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> *schalalaaaaaaaaaa la laaaaaaaa la la la * ...freue ich mich ihnen - liebe sonntagsfahrer - mitteilen zu können, dass beerfelden nun doch an ostern eröffnet
> 
> .
> dann sagt ma an, welcher tag wär euch denn am liebsten???
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an. Bin dabei. Da der Park eröffnet wird es eh voll sein. Macht was aus, bei mir sollte es klappen.

Mal sehen, evtl. bin ich morgen in Boppard.


----------



## dangerousD (3. April 2009)

@zerg

SHAME ON YOU!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (3. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg
> 
> SHAME ON YOU!!!


War schon wieder die Achse locker?


----------



## dangerousD (3. April 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> War schon wieder die Achse locker?



Nein. Scheinbar war der Herr in dem Rommelshausen in irgendeinem Paralleluniversum...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2009)

Weil Du gerade Online bist , 1Mai WE klappt!
Gerne auch Wildbad. Wenn es was anderes gibt auber auch gerne das


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2009)

Nabend,
ich war heute in Boppard und das hat "gefetzt".
Allerdings habe ich mich um 18:30 doch ziemlich abgeschossen und zerschossen.
Werde also in Beerfelden nicht dabei sein. Bis dahin bin ich nicht fit.
Für alle anderen Sachen sage ich mal noch nicht ab, muss aber sagen das ich das DH fahren diesmal an den Nagel hängen werde. Zumindest vorerst.

Gebrochen ist nix aber mein rechtes Knie ist bissle bleed und ich kann mich schlecht bewegen im unteren Rücken.

Ich komm dann mal zum quatschen nach Beerfelden


----------



## gbm31 (5. April 2009)

ohoh - das klingt nicht gut.

gute besserung!


----------



## sms (5. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich war heute in Boppard und das hat "gefetzt".
> Allerdings habe ich mich um 18:30 doch ziemlich abgeschossen und zerschossen.
> Werde also in Beerfelden nicht dabei sein. Bis dahin bin ich nicht fit.
> ...



Tach,

ich war gestern in Reutlingen und das hat "gefetzt".
Allerdings habe ich mich um "keine Ahnung" doch ziemlich geschossen und zerschossen.

Gebrochen ist nix aber mein rechter Fuss ist bissle bleed und ich kann ihn nicht belasten.

Ob ich bis Beerfelden fit bin, werde ich sehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2009)

@sms
Gute Besserung


----------



## sms (5. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Gute Besserung


Ebenso


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2009)

Da hat die Saison noch nicht angefangen, und Ihr zwei Nasen seid schon wieder kaputt... gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!!!

@sms
Was gab' es denn in Reutlingen Gutes?

@steppi
Dann können wir uns Wildbad Anfang Mai wohl auch abschminken. Heute hatte sich eine schöne Alternative aufgetan - Jakob meinte, daß er im K-Tal ein wenig gebastelt hätte und es recht spaßig dort ist. Also hätte ich gesagt, daß wir dorthin gehen - Schiebetag. Na ja, schau'n mer mal - und bis dahin, schön bessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2009)

Julian B schrieb:


> Fährt dieses Wochenende jemand eine Enduro-Tour und würde mich (+ Kumpel) mitnehmen?
> Ich möchte neue Trails kennenlernen.
> Zeige euch auch gerne mal die Trails um Backnang, Murrhardt,...
> 
> ...



Hallo Julian,

Dein Post ist wohl etwas untergegangen - sorry wegen der späten Meldung. Dieses WE sah' es ohnehin schlecht aus - aber als Tourenguide könnte ich mich anbieten. Start/Ziel wäre Herrenberg, vor meiner Haustür gibt es ein paar sehr nette (Single-)Trails. Einfach bei Interesse mal melden - umgekehrt lerne ich auch gern mal neue Trails kennen 

Grüße

der D


----------



## sms (5. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> @sms
> Was gab' es denn in Reutlingen Gutes?
> 
> ..




 und anderes zeug.

Ist ziemlich cool dort.


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2009)

sms schrieb:


> und anderes zeug.
> 
> Ist ziemlich cool dort.



Aha... wenn Du wieder fit bist, weiß ich, was wir mal machen


----------



## butter.cb (5. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich war heute in Boppard und das hat "gefetzt".
> Allerdings habe ich mich um 18:30 doch ziemlich abgeschossen und zerschossen.
> Werde also in Beerfelden nicht dabei sein. Bis dahin bin ich nicht fit.
> ...



oh man steppi! doch net am saisonanfang..... dann mal schnelle genesung fürs knie !!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> oh man steppi! doch net am saisonanfang..... dann mal schnelle genesung fürs knie !!!


Danke

Knie geht. Aber, den Oberkörper drehen, aufstehen usw. ist echt mies. Irgendwas mit einem Nerv. mal sehen was der Doc sagt. Dann muss ich mal noch ne Physio finden die was taugt.

@DD
Mal sehen was geht. Morgen muss ich erstmal mein VR ausspeichen und die Nabe zu WW schicken  

Ach ja, die Gelddruckmaschine muss ich auch noch anwerfen


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2009)

@Steppi u. SMS
Euch erstmal gute Besserung !!

@DD u. Dirtmag
Komischerweise gibt es bei mir im Laden keine Finanzkrise, eher im Gegenteil. Osterurlaube werden z.Zt. gestrichen u. am Freitag bin ich hier erst gegen 18:00 raus. Und jeder der mich u. meine Arbeitsmoral kennt, weiss was das bedeutet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (6. April 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal mit nach Reutlingen, gell
Und gute Besserung.
@sms, muß Deine Schuhe dann nachbestellen^^


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. April 2009)

Also dieser Einschlag war seit dem Beinbruch wohl mein härtester.
Mit Tabletten isses wohl nicht getan. Wird sich mit Physio noch ne Weile ziehen. Er meinte "Wenn er mich jetzt aufschneiden würde, könnte man viele Stumpfe Traumata finden". Bauchprellung vom Lenker, Hüftprellung, Rückenprellung und die Nieren wohl knapp verfehlt aber leicht lediert. 
Die vom Oberschenkel mal weggelassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einrenken wollte er mich noch nicht, "das schaffen Sie heute noch nicht.."

Naja, wird aber wieder.
Laufrad dauert 3 Wochen. Aber ich hab ja Zeit.


----------



## Kailinger (6. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da hat die Saison noch nicht angefangen, und Ihr zwei Nasen seid schon wieder kaputt... gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!!!
> 
> @sms
> Was gab' es denn in Reutlingen Gutes?
> ...



Jep, der Jakob ist ein ganz Fleissiger. Des Täle isch mittlerweile eine schöne Konkurrenz zu anderen Dingen... Ich will über Ostern mal beiwohnen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also dieser Einschlag war seit dem Beinbruch wohl mein härtester.
> Mit Tabletten isses wohl nicht getan. Wird sich mit Physio noch ne Weile ziehen. Er meinte "Wenn er mich jetzt aufschneiden würde, könnte man viele Stumpfe Traumata finden". Bauchprellung vom Lenker, Hüftprellung, Rückenprellung und die Nieren wohl knapp verfehlt aber leicht lediert.
> Die vom Oberschenkel mal weggelassen
> 
> ...



 ALTER! AUFPASSEN! Dich kann man auch nicht allein in den Wald lassen...  Mit den Nieren hast Du wohl Glück gehabt. Mann mann mann...

@kailinger
Ostern wird bei mir nix - bin nicht im Ländle. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung


----------



## butter.cb (6. April 2009)

so also der mädelsplan steht schonmal  karfreitag rommelshausen und ostersonntag beerfelden (steppi würden uns freuen dich als zuschauer mit tröööööte und fahnen begrüssen zu dürfen *g* ). wir sind aber sehr flexibel was unsere planung angeht - hauptsach s bike darf mit! greetz an alle


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> so also der mädelsplan steht schonmal  karfreitag rommelshausen und ostersonntag beerfelden (steppi würden uns freuen dich als zuschauer mit tröööööte und fahnen begrüssen zu dürfen *g* ). wir sind aber sehr flexibel was unsere planung angeht - hauptsach s bike darf mit! greetz an alle



Schau mer mal, ich hoffe das der Physioman mich einrenken wird morgen.
Wenn nicht wird es schwer mit laufen im Wald. Aber das wird schon.


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schau mer mal, ich hoffe das der Physioman mich einrenken wird morgen.
> Wenn nicht wird es schwer mit laufen im Wald. Aber das wird schon.



Aber PdS und BMais biste doch trotzdem dabei, oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Aber PdS und BMais biste doch trotzdem dabei, oder ?



Ich denke schon. Wobei ich mir vorgenommen habe, für meine Begriffe, etwas zurück zu schalten. Aufhören ist nicht so einfach wie man denkt


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2009)

Muss ich jetzt etwa mein Tourenbike einpacken ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt etwa mein Tourenbike einpacken ?


Wegen mir nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2009)

Puh, dann ist ja gut, In meinem Alpträumen hab' ich uns schon mit Camelbags u. Energieriegeln zu den Schachten hochstrampeln gesehen 

Edit:
Das würde dann aber das Schnitzel wenigstens teilweise rechtfertigen ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Puh, dann ist ja gut, In meinem Alpträumen hab' ich uns schon mit Camelbags u. Energieriegeln zu den Schachten hochstrampeln gesehen
> 
> Edit:
> Das würde dann aber das Schnitzel wenigstens teilweise rechtfertigen ...



Kommt evtl auch noch. Wer weiß. Wenn man Kondi hat, man das sicher auch Laune.
Wir sind am WE in Bopprad auch noch nen geilen Trail gefahren. Sowas kann man sich als Tour gut gefallen lassen.

Und es soll dort noch viiieeel mehr geben.


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2009)

Tja, ich bin gestern Waldfriedhof hoch gefahren. Oben in Degerloch hatte ich dann nur noch partielle Wahrnehmung u. auch die Farben haben gefehlt. Soviel zu meiner derzeitigen Form. Allerdings ging die Hinfahrt dann heute morgen schon besser...


----------



## dangerousD (7. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin gestern Waldfriedhof hoch gefahren. Oben in Degerloch hatte ich dann nur noch partielle Wahrnehmung u. auch die Farben haben gefehlt. Soviel zu meiner derzeitigen Form. Allerdings ging die Hinfahrt dann heute morgen schon besser...



Bin gestern 32km gefahren, davon ca. 24km Singletrail. Knapp über 1,5h, 18,9er Schnitt. Geht ganz gut, wie ich finde  Kondition zu haben ist eine tolle Sache.


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bin gestern 32km gefahren, davon ca. 24km Singletrail. Knapp über 1,5h, 18,9er Schnitt. Geht ganz gut, wie ich finde  Kondition zu haben ist eine tolle Sache.



Zweimal am Tag 18km, Tacho hab' ich weggeschmissen u. Kondition ist nur was für Poser  Grenzwerterfahrungen zeichnen den modernen Mann aus !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Zweimal am Tag 18km, Tacho hab' ich weggeschmissen u. Kondition ist nur was für Poser  Grenzwerterfahrungen zeichnen den modernen Mann aus !



geil


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Zweimal am Tag 18km, Tacho hab' ich weggeschmissen u. Kondition ist nur was für Poser  Grenzwerterfahrungen zeichnen den modernen Mann aus !





Dafür bekommst Du auch ein extra Leckerli gekocht!


----------



## zerg10 (9. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dafür bekommst Du auch ein extra Leckerli gekocht!



Diät-Portion bitte   Wann wollte der Thorsten vorbeikommen oder war der etwa schon da ?


----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2009)

@zerg

Uuuuppppssss... ganz vergessen. Naja, Ihr seht Euch ja dann in B-Mais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg
> 
> Uuuuppppssss... ganz vergessen. Naja, Ihr seht Euch ja dann in B-Mais



Jaja, komm' du mir nochmal mit Termine verbummeln und so


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2009)

Allen schöne Ostern!!


----------



## sms (9. April 2009)

Hajooooo


----------



## Backwoods (9. April 2009)

Wie war das mit Beerfelden?

Wir fahren morgen zu den Eltern und ich bin dann schon fast vor Ort.

Bin aber noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht besser das tourentaugliche bike mitnehme. Ist vielleicht gesünder nach langer Enthaltsamkeit.


----------



## butter.cb (9. April 2009)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Beerfelden?
> 
> Wir fahren morgen zu den Eltern und ich bin dann schon fast vor Ort.
> 
> Bin aber noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht besser das tourentaugliche bike mitnehme. Ist vielleicht gesünder nach langer Enthaltsamkeit.



BEEEEEEEEEEERFEEEEEEEEEEELDEN  jaja pack mal dein tourenbike MIT ein und fahr morgen schön ne tour. dann kommste samstag zu uns nach beerfelden und packst mal wieder den downhiller in die sonne, glaubste vll dem hat die enthaltsamkeit gut getan???


----------



## driver79 (10. April 2009)

is vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber ich werd morgen zu 90% auch nach beerfelden fahren und könnte noch 2 leute mitnehmen. hab ja jetzt wieder nen fahrbaren untersatz  werd hier gemütlich so um 10 uhr losfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. April 2009)

bei mir wird es nix.... mein hacken ist noch nicht viel besser und ich bin grad eh im badischen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2009)

@Driver
Leider hat es bei mir gestern nicht hingehauen. Ich war aber heute mal vor Ort. Hab die Patty auch noch getroffen

Ich werde wohl demnächst mal dort fahren. Sah recht gut aus und könnte echt Spaß machen. Evtl. kommste ja nochmal hoch. Wie hat es Dir denn gefallen?


----------



## butter.cb (12. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab die Patty auch noch getroffen
> 
> . Sah recht gut aus und könnte echt Spaß machen.



das war ne echt kewle überraschung!!! hat bestimmt 3 sek gedauert, bis ich geschalten hab wer da überhaupt steht 
jaaaaaaaaaaaa, spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaass!!! saulustig, alle beide strecken


----------



## zerg10 (14. April 2009)

@Steppi & Butter

Ist Beerfelden mehr für's schwere Gerät oder reicht da auch das Enduro ? Ich kann mich nämlich erinnern, dass ich irgendwo in der Garage noch was stehen hab', das auch mal wieder bewegt werden möchte...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2009)

@Zerg

Die Strecke ist für beide Bikes was. Wobei ich ehr zum DH Bike tendiere.
Es gibt dort ehr so kleine Wurzelschläge als fette Wurzel und Steinpassagen. Da es ein gutes Gefälle hat, sollte es mit dem dicken Gerät keine Probleme geben. Auf dem Enduro fühle ich mich eh nicht so wohl.
Pack also lieber das verstaubte ein  Hat sich das seit PDS nochmal bewegt?


----------



## sms (14. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...Hat sich das seit PDS nochmal bewegt?


Müsste die Frage nicht lauten: Hat sich der Zerg seit PDS nochmal bewegt?


----------



## zerg10 (14. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Zweimal am Tag 18km, Tacho hab' ich weggeschmissen u. Kondition ist nur was für Poser  Grenzwerterfahrungen zeichnen den modernen Mann aus !



Stand weiter *oben*, da ist klar dass du das bei deiner Größe überlesen hast


----------



## butter.cb (14. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Steppi & Butter
> 
> Ist Beerfelden mehr für's schwere Gerät oder reicht da auch das Enduro ? Ich kann mich nämlich erinnern, dass ich irgendwo in der Garage noch was stehen hab', das auch mal wieder bewegt werden möchte...



ich würd auch sagen das du mittlerweile den downhiller auspacken kannst. da sind nach den sprüngen ganz schöne löcher im boden - manche nennen des bremswellen.... wegen dem staub brauchste dir auch keine sorgen machen, bekommst in beerfelden kostenlos ne frische schicht


----------



## driver79 (14. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Driver
> Leider hat es bei mir gestern nicht hingehauen. Ich war aber heute mal vor Ort. Hab die Patty auch noch getroffen
> 
> Ich werde wohl demnächst mal dort fahren. Sah recht gut aus und könnte echt Spaß machen. Evtl. kommste ja nochmal hoch. Wie hat es Dir denn gefallen?



eigentlich ganz gut, nur wars etwas zu ruppig, hätte mir manchmal nen bischen mehr federweg gwünscht 



jemand morgen in winterberg???? werd für nen paar stunden vorbeischauen...


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2009)

driver79 schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz gut, nur wars etwas zu ruppig, hätte mir manchmal nen bischen mehr federweg gwünscht
> 
> jemand morgen in winterberg???? werd für nen paar stunden vorbeischauen...



Winterberg oder Wildbad ? Mir wird's für beides heute wohl nicht reichen. Auch wenn der DD gleich ausflippt, evtl. und ganz vielleicht bin ich aber am Freitag in Rommelshausen, das schwere Gerät bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2009)

Hmm, Bikeparks. BMais schreibt auf seiner HP, das die ihre Eröffnung zum 1.Mai wohl um 1-2 Wochen verschieben. Grund ist wohl, dass da imer noch Schnee liegt 

Und der Trip nach Spicak fällt wohl auch flach, weil die erst Anfang/Mitte Juni aufmachen. 
Alles in allen nicht wirklich schlimm, sollten wir aber bei unserer Planung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. April 2009)

Dann fahren wir halt nicht über die Grenze wenn die noch nicht auf haben.
Ansonsten fällt unser WE doch gut. Wir sind vom 21. dort und da sollte offen sein. 
Ob da nach dem Ostern noch soviel Schnee liegt ist auch die Frage. Selbst dort wird es gut warm gewesen sein. Die Meldung ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage alt.


----------



## driver79 (15. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Winterberg oder Wildbad ? Mir wird's für beides heute wohl nicht reichen. Auch wenn der DD gleich ausflippt, evtl. und ganz vielleicht bin ich aber am Freitag in Rommelshausen, das schwere Gerät bewegen...



schon winterberg  

aber jetzt is eh schon zu spät, bin wieder in bonn...


----------



## dangerousD (16. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Winterberg oder Wildbad ? Mir wird's für beides heute wohl nicht reichen. Auch wenn der DD gleich ausflippt, evtl. und ganz vielleicht bin ich aber am Freitag in Rommelshausen, das schwere Gerät bewegen...



Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, daß es dem DD egal ist - der ist nämlich in Berlin 

Trotzdem viel Spaß - Ausreden brauchst Du ja dann nicht mehr erfinden 

Wegen B-Mais: bis wir da sind, ist der Schnee weg - da habe ich keine Sorgen bei dem jetzigen Wetter


----------



## zerg10 (16. April 2009)

@Steppi
Yo, wollte halt nur die Planung etwas korrigieren. Geht's halt nicht nach Spicak, sondern gleich zum Schnitzel-Wirt 

@Driver
Wo treibst du dich denn 'rum ?


----------



## driver79 (16. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Driver
> Wo treibst du dich denn 'rum ?



ich bin grad arbeitstechnisch unter der woche in bonn


----------



## zerg10 (20. April 2009)

Dann fahr' mal ins Siebengebirge, da gibt bzw. gab es ein paar geniale Trails. Und wenn du mal Zeit u. Lust hast, da gibt es noch einen Single-Trail, der schon zu meinen Zeiten legendär war...


----------



## driver79 (20. April 2009)

im siebengebirge war ich schon  
hab nur noch nix brauchbahres gefunden. aber was nicht is kann ja noch werden  haste mir nen anhaltspunkt, von wo aus ich sucehn sollte?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2009)

@driver 

Wie es aussieht bin ich Samstag in Winterberg. Falls Du auch dort sein solltest, meld Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2009)

Servus z'samma 

Wer hat Bock, am Sonntag mit nach Beerfelden zu kommen? Stefan und ich haben mal einen Sonntagsfahrerausflug geplant 

Über zahlreiche Mitfahrer würden wir uns freuen!

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2009)

Das haste doch mit Absicht so geplant. Da bin ich doch auf dem Weg nach Thüringen 

Ach ja, ich komme nicht!


----------



## driver79 (20. April 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @driver
> 
> Wie es aussieht bin ich Samstag in Winterberg. Falls Du auch dort sein solltest, meld Dich.



eher net, da ich schon geplant hab, am we heim zu fahren. 
hätt ichs nen bischen früher gewusst, hätt sichs bestimmt einrichten lassen


----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2009)

driver79 schrieb:


> im siebengebirge war ich schon
> hab nur noch nix brauchbahres gefunden. aber was nicht is kann ja noch werden  haste mir nen anhaltspunkt, von wo aus ich sucehn sollte?



Also damals waren die "Rückseite" vom Petersberg u. der Ölberg gute Reviere. Den Drachenfels hat man am besten weiträumig umfahren, wir haben den immer "Dutch Mountain" genannt. Die letzten Jahren gibt es da wohl aber auch ständig Ärger wegen der doofen 2m-Regel, also immer auf der Hut sein.

Ansonsten gibt es zwischen Siegburg u. Lohmar den sog. "Ho-Tschi-Minh-Pfad", das war damals der beste Singletrail weit u. breit. Mein Bruder meinte letztens, der existiert noch u. ist wohl auch entsprechend ausgebaut.

@DD
Bin dieses WE Strohwitwer, da wird es bei mir nix mit Biken...


----------



## dangerousD (21. April 2009)

@steppi

Ja, ist extra so gelegt. Kann Dich nicht leiden, Du kaufst immer die falschen Reifen  

@zerg

Die Ausrede zählt nicht. Bin auch Strohwitwer und gehe deshalb erst am Samstag an den Bodensee (größere Runde drehen), und Sonntag dann nach Beerfelden (DH heizen)  


@all

BEERFELDEN AM SONNTAG


----------



## driver79 (22. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Also damals waren die "Rückseite" vom Petersberg u. der Ölberg gute Reviere. Den Drachenfels hat man am besten weiträumig umfahren, wir haben den immer "Dutch Mountain" genannt. Die letzten Jahren gibt es da wohl aber auch ständig Ärger wegen der doofen 2m-Regel, also immer auf der Hut sein.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es zwischen Siegburg u. Lohmar den sog. "Ho-Tschi-Minh-Pfad", das war damals der beste Singletrail weit u. breit. Mein Bruder meinte letztens, der existiert noch u. ist wohl auch entsprechend ausgebaut.
> 
> ...



danke für die tipps  werd ich bei gelegenheit mal erkunden... hab heute nen touren guide dabeigehabt, da is es doch etwas einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. April 2009)

Wie es aussieht, ist mein Hometrail jetzt auch platt gemacht worden.
der war jetzt echt schon ein echt geiles Teil.


----------



## zerg10 (25. April 2009)

@Steppi
Das ist doof, irgendwie sind die Forstarbeiter dieses Jahr viel aktiver als sonst...

Aber das Simon-Wäldchen ist immer noch unangetastet u. daher ein echtes Juwel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2009)

Winterberg war absolut geil. Macht Laune  und es war auch kaum was los am Lift. Nur meine Unterarme machen wie immer irgendwann Schlapp.
Ansonsten richtig super Tag heute


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2009)

Jau, bei uns war es auch super! 4 1/2h Tour in Überlingen, mit Blick auf Bodensee und schneebedeckte Alpen. Absolut genial! Und schöne Singletrails gibt es dort auch - wobei da immer so komische Schilder mit durchgestrichenen Hollandrädern rumstehen  Dank Nähe zur Alb haben wir auf unseren 64km auch gut Höhenmeter gemacht... irgendwas zwischen 1.200 und 1.500. Plus, aber auch minus 

Nochmal zum Thema Beerfelden: nachdem ja erst alle sooo begeistert waren, wundert mich die nun fehlende Zustimmung oder zumindest Meldung etwas...  Na egal, ich packe morgen den Dirtmag und den Seggl ein, und dann geht's ab 

Bis denne

der D


----------



## butter.cb (25. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> J
> Nochmal zum Thema Beerfelden: nachdem ja erst alle sooo begeistert waren, wundert mich die nun fehlende Zustimmung oder zumindest Meldung etwas...  Na egal, ich packe morgen den Dirtmag und den Seggl ein, und dann geht's ab
> 
> Bis denne
> ...



hrhr, wenn ich nicht in barr wäre würde ich euch auf alle fälle sprung-, northshore und kurvenkräfitg unterstützen. viel spass auf alle fälle!!!

grüssle


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> hrhr, wenn ich nicht in barr wäre würde ich euch auf alle fälle sprung-, northshore und kurvenkräfitg unterstützen. viel spass auf alle fälle!!!
> 
> grüssle



Auch schön! Dir/Euch auch noch viel Spaß!


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2009)

Ryan Leech war gestern... der Junge hier hat's drauf:

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1007689/danny-macaskill-april-2009?page=2

Krasser Schei$$!!!


----------



## boerni (26. April 2009)

tach zusammen,
ich werde mit einem freund vom 9.-10. mai in stuttgart sein und bräuchte noch zwei plätze zum schlafen. kann uns da einer von euch aushelfen? wäre verdammt nett.
gruss
björn


----------



## driver79 (26. April 2009)

könnte euch nen isomattenschlafplatz anbieten


----------



## Koeni (26. April 2009)

Jo, nen Isomattenschlafplatz hätte ich Euch wohl auch. Ist halt auf'm Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2009)

@boerni

Bin leider nicht im Ländle - an einem anderen Termin aber gern (muß mich ja schließlich noch revanchieren  )

@all

Beerfelden heute war echt gut  Die zwei Strecken sind ganz witzig, genau richtig für einen entspannten Saisonauftakt oder mal für zwischendurch. Macht Spaß und war sicher nicht das letzte Mal...


----------



## sms (27. April 2009)

@dirk and rest...
röntgen sagte: Nix Abgesplittert, Nix Sprunggelenk... jetzt hab ich einen neuen Socken verschrieben gekriegt.    Geht schon


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. April 2009)

sms schrieb:


> @dirk and rest...
> röntgen sagte: Nix Abgesplittert, Nix Sprunggelenk... jetzt hab ich einen neuen Socken verschrieben gekriegt.    Geht schon



Schön zu hören / zu lesen.
Wenigstens gab's mal einen neuen Socken für Dich.


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2009)

sms schrieb:


> @dirk and rest...
> röntgen sagte: Nix Abgesplittert, Nix Sprunggelenk... jetzt hab ich einen neuen Socken verschrieben gekriegt.    Geht schon



Den solltest Du bis B-Mais aber mal waschen  Nicht, daß es mich stören würde -  habe ja zum Glück eine eigene Bude  Aber im Rahmen der Sozialverträglichkeit ist es sicher besser


----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2009)

sms schrieb:


> @dirk and rest...
> röntgen sagte: Nix Abgesplittert, Nix Sprunggelenk... jetzt hab ich einen neuen Socken verschrieben gekriegt.    Geht schon



Und ich sag' noch: Lauf' nicht hinter den Chickz her, aber er hört ja nicht. Gute Besserung 

Apropos Chickz u. Stützstrümpfe: Da Spicak noch zu hat, wenn wir in BMais sind, geht's diesmal doch nach Schweinhütt zum Musikantenwirt.


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und ich sag' noch: Lauf' nicht hinter den Chickz her, aber er hört ja nicht. Gute Besserung
> 
> Apropos Chickz u. Stützstrümpfe: Da Spicak noch zu hat, wenn wir in BMais sind, geht's diesmal doch nach Schweinhütt zum Musikantenwirt.



Du bist Dir auch für nichts zu schade...


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2009)

Leute, ich kann es kaum glauben:

Todtnau-Ticker!!! 


Der Park lebt!


----------



## dirtmag (29. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Leute, ich kann es kaum glauben:
> 
> Todtnau-Ticker!!!
> 
> ...


Cool. Felix ja offenbar auch


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2009)

da bin ich auch mal am Start. Lac Blanc geht zwar vor bei mir, aber n Zäpfle pfetza beim Felix hab ich auch Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (29. April 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> da bin ich auch mal am Start. Lac Blanc geht zwar vor bei mir, ....


wann pfetza ma?


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2009)

Mike, Stefan und ich pfetza am Somschdig


----------



## sms (29. April 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mike, Stefan und ich pfetza am Somschdig


ihr schofseggl, worum sagtz ihr ma net bscheid?


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2009)

sms schrieb:


> ihr schofseggl, worum sagtz ihr ma net bscheid?



Guckst Du Post #1263 

Hat sich vor ca. 1h ergeben... bist also einer der ersten, der es erfahren hat


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2009)

sms schrieb:


> wann pfetza ma?



keine Ahnung, ich brauch mal n paar Stunden um meine Räder fit zu machen weil die schon ewig vor sich hin gammeln, aber so an einem der nächsten WEs wärs bei mir schon mal drin


----------



## boerni (1. Mai 2009)

so, sorry, dass ich mich so spät melde, hatte kein internet in den letzten tagen. hab den provider gewechselt.
@ chris und koni
danke für die angebote, ich denk wir werden aber chris wählen, da wir kein auto haben und das dann schon praktischer ist. aber es ist noch nicht 100% fest. mein kumple hat keine lust 4 stunden im zug zu sitzen bei der gefahr, die von der schweinegrippe ausgeht. er meinte, er will noch abwarten wie das ganze sich entwickelt. naja mal schauen. werde aber rechtzeitig bescheid geben.

gruss und danke 
björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (3. Mai 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> ...mein kumple hat keine lust 4 stunden im zug zu sitzen bei der gefahr, die von der schweinegrippe ausgeht...



Na da haben die Medien ja mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## sms (3. Mai 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Na da haben die Medien ja mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet



Hmmm, Mexicanische Grippe... hmmm... wann war ich noch gleich in Mexiko? Hoffentlich hab ich die nicht angesteckt ....hehe


----------



## dangerousD (3. Mai 2009)

Die Gefahr, an einer stinknormalen Grippe zu sterben, ist in Deutschland weitaus größer, als wegen der Rüsseltierseuche aus Mexiko zu verenden... aber das nur nebenbei.

Zurück zum Thema: TODTNAU war der Hammer!!! Felix hat sich echt ins Zeug gelegt, die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand. Naja, noch  Das schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Die Gefahr, an einer stinknormalen Grippe zu sterben, ist in Deutschland weitaus größer, als wegen der Rüsseltierseuche aus Mexiko zu verenden... aber das nur nebenbei.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: TODTNAU war der Hammer!!! Felix hat sich echt ins Zeug gelegt, die Strecke ist in einem super Zustand. Naja, noch  Das schreit nach Wiederholung



 Das sehe ich auch so. War ziemlich geil!

Ich hab eben gesehen, dass Wildbad auch nur 190km von mir sind. Sollte dieses Jahr auch mal wieder drin sein.


----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2009)

Alle im Urlaub u. ich bin der einzige der schuftet ?


----------



## brumbrum (7. Mai 2009)

nöö


----------



## bikingarni (7. Mai 2009)

Servus ihr Sonntagsfahrer!
War schön einen Teil von euch mal wieder in Todtnau zu treffen, gerne wieder!
Ich muss allerdings für den Geisskopf absagen. Mit ist auf der Rückfahrt von Todtnau an meinem geliebten Bus die Zylinderkopfdichtung verreckt. Eher schlecht. Bis das repariert ist, sitz ich da und dreh Däumchen.

Höchstens Degerloch, da könnte man mal wieder Ultradownhillen gehen.

Haut rein,
Arni


----------



## dirtmag (7. Mai 2009)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Servus ihr Sonntagsfahrer!
> Höchstens Degerloch, da könnte man mal wieder Ultradownhillen gehen.
> Haut rein,
> Arni


Da kommste mit deinem Lapierre aber nicht weit, da brauchst du schon ein richtiges Männerbike. So wie die richtigen Männer, die sich in Degerloch todesmutig den Abgrund hinunterstürzen 
Ich hoffe, dein Bussle läuft bald wieder, derweil geh ich mit dem dangerousDing den Harz verunsichern 

@Zerg: Wundert mich, das dir das Wort "schuften" bekannt ist. Das ist sicher nur einem deiner Sklaven mal rausgerutscht


----------



## boerni (9. Mai 2009)

so alders,
bin ausser gefecht. hab mir gestern das schlüsselbein gebrochen .
und nächste woche kommt mein rahmen 
aber so zerbröselt der kecks nunmal

gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2009)

So ein Mist!

Dann mal Gute Besserung. 
Irgendwas ist halt doch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (9. Mai 2009)

Von mir auch Gute Besserung


----------



## driver79 (9. Mai 2009)

gute besserung und schnelle genesung


----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2009)

Schei$e. Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Dann musste aber schon nicht in den gefährlichen Schweinegrippe-Zug einsteigen. Hat doch auch was...


----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## sms (11. Mai 2009)

wow, ein Kommentar von zerg um 09:03 Uhr.....surfst du jetzt etwa in der pausen-zeit  ... respekt.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2009)

sms schrieb:


> wow, ein Kommentar von zerg um 09:03 Uhr.....surfst du jetzt etwa in der pausen-zeit  ... respekt.



Speziell für dich poste ich morgen wieder um 6:35  Also bevor ich anfange die Sekretärinnen zu schikanieren...


----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2009)

@boerni

Gute Besserung! Irgendwas ist eben immer... aber bis PDS bist Du wieder fit, hoffe ich. Fährst halt dann mit Blech in der Schulter 

@all

Stefan und ich waren ja am WE im Harz und haben ein paar sehr schöne Trails fahren dürfen. Quasi-Local als Guide sei Dank... Freitag 55km und knapp 1.400hm, mit sehr hohem Singletrailanteil (>70%). Samstag dann noch mal 53km mit 1.800hm. Wir sind Singletrails gefahren, die hätten jede DH-Strecke bereichert. Sehr geil!   

Sonntag dann zum Ausklang ein paar Abfahrten im Bikepark Hahnenklee - die dortige IXS-Cup-Strecke aus dem letzten Jahr war ziemlich spaßig, gespickt mit Wurzeln, offenen Kurven, netten kleinen Sprüngen usw. usf. Und - dem sintflutartigen Regen der Nacht zuvor sei Dank - auch jede Menge Schlamm 

Anbei ein paar Impressionen, mehr Bilder gibt's in meinem Album...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2009)

Schön Schön, so isses halt wenn die Wirtschaftskrise in D umgeht 
Bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig..


Ich hoffe das es mit Regen dann diese Woche erledigt ist. Dann wird Bmais


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (12. Mai 2009)

@boerni: von mir auch gute besserung. hoffentlich bist bis pds wieder fit.

@CCler: nette bilder, ihr habts ja grad ganz schön nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (12. Mai 2009)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> @CCler: nette bilder, ihr habts ja grad ganz schön nötig


Jepp, das war schon *c*rass *c*ool dort  Die Trails wie auch Hahnenklee, wobei die Singletrails 'downhilliger' waren als der Bikepark  

Außerdem waren die Zuschauer auf den Trails netter:


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2009)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> @CCler: nette bilder, ihr habts ja grad ganz schön nötig



Dir geb' ich gleich CC, Du Backblech!   Paß' Du mal lieber auf Deine Speichenspannung auf 

Wir waren MOUNTAINBIKEN, nicht mehr, nicht weniger


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt mal etwas konkrete Planung: Wer kommt jetzt alles nach BMais ? Und wer pennt wo ? Für die Wohnung hab' ich bisher Steppi, Simon, Walde u. mich. DD, Stephan u. Torty pennen ja beim Scheffler.
Jemanden übersehen ?


----------



## dangerousD (15. Mai 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal etwas konkrete Planung: Wer kommt jetzt alles nach BMais ? Und wer pennt wo ? Für die Wohnung hab' ich bisher Steppi, Simon, Walde u. mich. DD, Stephan u. Torty pennen ja beim Scheffler.
> Jemanden übersehen ?



Naja, fast richtig... DD, SteFan, Torti und Joe pennen in der Geißkopfalm 

Was geht jetzt eigentlich mit Seggl und Schofseggl?


----------



## Koeni (15. Mai 2009)

Also was der Seggl macht weiß ich net, aber der Schoofseggl hat leider noch Praktikum und kann net mit


----------



## boerni (15. Mai 2009)

tach tach,
bin seit nen paar tagen ausm krankenhaus raus. musste operiert werden, hab jetzt ne schöne platte und sechs schrauben in und auf dem linken schlüsselbein. ich denk schon, dass ich bis pds wieder fit bin. muss das mal alles mit meinem arzt absprechen. 
wünsch euch viel spass in bmais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (16. Mai 2009)

der seggl ist von dienstag bis montag in rom. aber zu wulle wup kartoffelsupp bin ich wieder da!


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, Kartoffelsupp


----------



## boerni (18. Mai 2009)

hi zusammen,
hier mal nen sneak preview


----------



## dangerousD (18. Mai 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> hier mal nen sneak preview



Cool, ein neuer Briefkasten. Aber in das Rohr geht die Tageszeitung sicher nur eng zusammengerollt rein


----------



## gbm31 (19. Mai 2009)

da sind ja löcher drin...!?!



btw: der bikepark winnenden ist lustig! wildbad 4cross in klein


----------



## zerg10 (21. Mai 2009)

Bis gleich in Bmais !


----------



## sms (24. Mai 2009)

Bin wieder daheim.


Ach ja,

wem mal kurzfristig langweilig ist:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1870

Da kann man downhillen, wenn man nicht downhillen gehen will


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Da kann man downhillen, wenn man nicht downhillen gehen will


Hatte diesen Satz erst gesehen nachdem ich nach 1.22min abgebrochen habe. Wollte schon fragen ob es Dein ernst ist, sowas nach diesem WE anzubieten 

Jungs, war echt genial


----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2009)

Yo, Pech für alle, die nicht dabei waren.  Und wenn die SoFa-Aussenstelle München auch heil heimgekommen ist, war's das erste DH-Wochenende ohne größere Verletzungen oder Bikeschäden. 

Ich gehe mir jetzt eine Nonne suchen 

Und für alle, die es interessiert der Link zum Hersteller des Proton-Kits: http://www.protone-components.it/catalogo/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=30


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2009)

Wie es aussieht, gibt es nur in Italien Händler.
Da es in Trento einen gibt und ich in 3 Wochen am Gardasee bin, kann ich Euch da was mitbringen. Falls es jemand wünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2009)

Achso, hier der Thread zum Kit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397428

Für ganz Faule: Auf Seite 4 gibt es die ersten Fahrberichte...


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2009)

So Leute, Fotos vom WE sind online (die meisten  ).

Ihr wollt wissen, wo?




Guckst Du...





...hier!

Waren ein paar schöne Tage  - danke an alle Beteiligten!

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Mai 2009)

Sind ja nen paar ganz nette dabei. Torsten und Koni müssen sich in PDS mal noch ein wenig austauschen


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juni 2009)

So, dann poste ich auch mal wieder... Ihr wißt schon, Seite 2 droht 

War heute in "Jakob's Wald" (formerly known as Krumbachtal). Macht echt Spaß, der J war ziemlich fleißig und hat schon ziemlich viel aus den Gegebenheiten gemacht  Der Schoofseggl war auch da, nur der Seggl mußte irgendwie mit seiner Freundin rummachen und hatte keine Zeit. Der verweichlicht noch total 

Und damit das nicht allen so geht, gleich mal noch die Frage: *wer hat Bock auf Todtnau am Samstag?* 

Ich erinnere hiermit auch noch mal an die Liste der guten Vorsätze für diese Saison, da standen ja noch mehr Bikeparks drauf...


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2009)

Bock hätte ich schon, Zeit evtl. auch, allerdings habe ich gerade Laufrad u. Dämpfer beim Service.
(Natürlich nur damit der Steppi in Fronkreich nicht mit mir schimpft  ) 

Werde heute mal mein RRR (RommelshausenResteRacer) auf meiner Dirtline "einspringen"...


----------



## sms (2. Juni 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> Und damit das nicht allen so geht, gleich mal noch die Frage: *wer hat Bock auf Todtnau am Samstag?*
> ../QUOTE]kann ich nix, da bin ich in Erlangen.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (2. Juni 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> nur der Seggl mußte irgendwie mit seiner Freundin rummachen und hatte keine Zeit. Der verweichlicht noch total



lasst mir doch auch mal mein spaß. in pds kommt ihr ja dann wieder mit dem melkfett...


----------



## Koeni (2. Juni 2009)

Der Seggl taugt halt nix mehr, aber egal. Pfetzet mer halt ohne den. Der schwätzt ja eh nur scheiß raus 

Am Samstag kann ich leider net. Höchstens Mittags, aber dann halt nur hier irgendwo

häh, seit wann darf man denn wieder "scheiß" schreiben  ?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (2. Juni 2009)

geh mer am samschdich hier umananderpfätza?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. Juni 2009)

scheiß Scheiß      ... Tatsache


----------



## Koeni (2. Juni 2009)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> geh mer am samschdich hier umananderpfätza?



Ach Äs, brauchst garnet versuchen Dich einzuschleimen jetzt. Ich mach doch jetzt net was mit Dir aus um dann am Samstag von Dir hören zu müssen, dass Du lieber n Ausflug mit Deiner Freundin machen willst


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juni 2009)

Ist ja nicht so, daß ich keine Alternative für Todtnau hätte. Aber wäre halt schon cool... Alternative heißt momentan eine Runde mit dem kailinger im Stromberg drehen. Also mehr bergauf-bergab als nur bergab 

@zerg: da Du ja Zeit hast und Dein "CC-Rad" auch mal wieder bewegt werden will, könntest Du ja da auch mitkommen


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn's nicht schifft, wäre ich sogar dabei.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juni 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht schifft, wäre ich sogar dabei.



...das nächste Hintertürchen?


----------



## sms (2. Juni 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...das nächste Hintertürchen?



redest du jetzt über'n zerg oder'n seggl, oder das was zerg immer mit'm seggl macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (3. Juni 2009)

Ha, 6:32Uhr

@DD
Klar doch, bin doch bekennende Schönwetter-Pussy!

@SMS
Der war mal gut  Aber denk' dran, mit wem ich in PdS die Bude teile...


----------



## verbrannter (3. Juni 2009)

moin, hatte am montag die ehre drei kerlen beim buddeln im krumbachtal zuzuschaun...und war ziemlich angetan was sich da irgendwie alles getan hat. nunja mir wurde gesagt dass ihr immer mal wieder auf nette kleine touren in die nichmehr ganz so nahen bikeparks geht und vielleicht auch mal nen platz frei habt um einen einsamen bergabfahrer (mich) mitzunehmen. hab vom 13.6. bis zum 17.7. urlaub und würd da gern irgendwas ausser stuttgarter umgebung oder wildbad sehen. vielleicht hat ja wer von euch lust oder schon geplant irgendwohin zu gehen?


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2009)

So ihr Nasen, fahre nun morgen nach Todtnau... habe noch zwei Mitfahrer gefunden 

@zerg
Brauchst Dir also keine Ausrede einfallen lassen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So ihr Nasen, fahre nun morgen nach Todtnau... habe noch zwei Mitfahrer gefunden
> 
> @zerg
> Brauchst Dir also keine Ausrede einfallen lassen




.... ich wohn hier am arsch der Welt


----------



## zerg10 (5. Juni 2009)

Macht nix. Hab' zwar heute den geservicten Dämpfer u. das Laufrad bekommen, werde aber morgen evtl. in Rommelshausen sein...


----------



## driver79 (5. Juni 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> .... ich wohn hier am arsch der Welt



wie wärs mit beerfelden morgen?!?


was is eigentlich in boppard? fahr da zur zeit 2 mal die woche vorbei...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2009)

Hi Chris,

ich bin wohl morgen am Feldberg im Taunus fahren. 
Beerfelden macht wirklich Spaß aber 113km und ca.1,5h Anfahrt ist mal was für schöne Tage. Zumal die eine Strecke nach Regen nur Pfützen hat und Umfahrungen wohl nicht so gut sein sollen. War letztens nach einem Regenevent dort und muss sagen, bei Trockenheit isses besser.


Boppard ist nicht schlecht und wenn Du da bist, fahr dort mal. 
Ich werde allerdings nicht am WE dort fahren. Je nach Anzahl der Fahrer kannste Dir nen Loch in den Bauch stehen am Lift. Dort kannst Du nur alle 8 min 4 Bikes mit hoch nehmen. und er Lift fährt 20min. Wenn also genügend vor Dir stehen, weißte ja wann Du wieder oben bist.

In der Woche kannst Du das gut timen. Habe ich alles schon durch. Ankommen und einsteigen  Dann isses geil.
Ansonsten macht die Strecke Spaß. Ist aber echt schnell als technisch.  2Fette Stepdowns gibt es. Die sind aber blöd geshapt. Da kickt es hinten derbst und man muss zusehen, dass man net aufs Maul fliegt.

Wenn Du mal unter der Woche dort fahren willst und das bei mir klar geht, können wir das gerne mal machen. Hab bald Urlaub 

Grüße aus dem Regengebiet. Zumindest regnet es heute ordentlich.

Mike


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juni 2009)

Huhu 

Todtnau war mal wieder genial... trotz Regen beim Ankommen, Umziehen (bäääähhhh, würde Steppi sagen), Hochfahren und Runterfahren  Bei der fünften Abfahrt kam tatsächlich die Sonne raus... also raus aus der Regenhose und wieder rein in den Lift. 5min oder etwa 200m  vor Ausstieg waren plötzlich wieder überall Wolken, und die Schleusen gingen richtig weit auf. War aber egal - hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Jetzt müssen die Klamotten erst mal trocknen 

Todtnau rockt


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juni 2009)

Steht eigentlich jetzt am verlängerten WE irgendwas an ? Nur damit ich weiss, wovor ich mich drücken muss...

Ansonsten werde ich evtl. Do. oder Fr. in Wildbad sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2009)

Da ich ab nächster Woche Urlaub habe, darf ich nicht DH fahren 
Annett bangt um ihren Urlaub 

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (8. Juni 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich jetzt am verlängerten WE irgendwas an ? Nur damit ich weiss, wovor ich mich drücken muss...
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich evtl. Do. oder Fr. in Wildbad sein.


Wer hätte Lust auf Lac Blanc?
Walde, wie schauts bei dir aus? Lebst du noch?


----------



## Kailinger (8. Juni 2009)

Servus, 

wenns nach Lac Blanc geht bitte unbedingt den Jakob mit ins Boot nehmen. Der arme Kerl will dort schon seit Wochen hin und niemand findet so richtig Zeit mitzugehen.

Kontakt geb ich Dir!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust auf Lac Blanc?



Willste mich hier in den Wahnsinn treiben?

Ich könnt


----------



## butter.cb (8. Juni 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust auf Lac Blanc?
> Walde, wie schauts bei dir aus? Lebst du noch?



streck  sa/so mit campen und allem gedöhns... grüsse an alle


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2009)

Könnt ich mir auch vorstellen. Ich mach das aber vom Wetter abhängig, weil ich Lac Blanc bei Regen seise find


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich jetzt am verlängerten WE irgendwas an ? Nur damit ich weiss, wovor ich mich drücken muss...


 




zerg10 schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich evtl. Do. oder Fr. in Wildbad sein.


 

Lac Blanc wird bei mir nix - bin am WE in München, bei der DeMo-Demo...


----------



## butter.cb (9. Juni 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Da ich ab nächster Woche Urlaub habe, darf ich nicht DH fahren
> Annett bangt um ihren Urlaub
> 
> Euch viel Spaß.



na steppi, dann wollen wir mal schwer hoffen, dass du am donnerstag nicht von deinem grillliegestuhl fällst, dir anett womöglich die grillzange in den fuss fallen lässt und das fleisch so mies war, dass dir eine woche lang schlecht ist.
weil - dann doch lieber s wochenende aufm downhiller  verbracht und den urlaub mit mässigem muskelkater gestartet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ...und den urlaub mit mässigem muskelkater gestartet



Ich glaube Sie denkt nicht an Muskelkater 

Aber hier pisst es schon wieder und somit hab ich eh weniger Bock. 
Irgendwie muss man es sich ja schön reden


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2009)

Geduld junger Padawan. Bald sind wir in Frankreich u. da scheint die Sonne ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Juni 2009)

Hello Äses.
Wie siehts denn aus mit Frankreich? Habt Ihr was geplant ?
Bin Donnerstag und wahrscheinlich auch Freitag unterwegs. Sa/So würde ich aber mitkommen wenn das Wetter passt und ich nicht alleine im Auto hocken muss...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2009)

Wie es aussieht, bin ich nun am Samstag doch unterwegs. Fahre mit nem Kumpel nach Todtnau 
Wetter wird dort ab morgen auch wieder top und somit sollten perfekte Verhältnisse vorherrschen. Ich hoffe das klappt mit meinem Platz im Auto, hab ihn noch nicht erreicht. Aber das wird schon


----------



## Koeni (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin Sa/ So mim Jakob in Lac Blanc...


----------



## butter.cb (11. Juni 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, bin ich nun am Samstag doch unterwegs. Fahre mit nem Kumpel nach Todtnau



AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA 

ich hab da noch paar fragen:
1. wie schauts morgen mit wildbad aus?
2. koeni könnt ihr nicht schon freitag abend kommen? ( ich will direkt nach wildbad fahren aber nicht alleine dort campen  - die franzosen, ich weiss net...  )


----------



## dangerousD (11. Juni 2009)

Bin morgen nachmittag wohl mit dem kleinen Rad in Großheppach... Sonntag dafür mit dem großen Rad in O-Gau


----------



## verbrannter (12. Juni 2009)

mhh bin auch für morgen bzw. übermorgen noch schwer auf der suche nach ner moeglichkeit schoen radeln zu gehen, hat wer noch nen platz im auto...egal wohin  =) ? würd mich freun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bin morgen nachmittag wohl mit dem kleinen Rad in Großheppach... Sonntag dafür mit dem großen Rad in O-Gau



Dann macht Euch mal nen bunten. 

Ick freu mir so auf morgen.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juni 2009)

War gestern mal wieder bisschen länger auf der Bahn unterwegs, strengt irgendwie doch an...

Und hier noch was für die Chauvis unter uns, ein Dialog zwischen einer 8-Jährigen u. einem 12-jährigen BMXer:

Sie: Warum kann ich nicht so gut fahren wie du ?
Er: Weil du ein Mädchen bist.
Sie: Aber...
Er: Nein, dazu gibt es nix mehr zu sagen !


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sie: Warum kann ich nicht so gut fahren wie du ?
> Er: Weil du ein Mädchen bist.
> Sie: Aber...
> Er: Nein, dazu gibt es nix mehr zu sagen !





Früh übt sich...


----------



## Bullet (14. Juni 2009)

heut nachmittag jemand böcken den feinen trail im esslinger obertal zu nehmen ? 

is der fowigste in der gegend, paar kleine hopser und einige anlieger, auch HT-fähig dank chickenways !

griets


----------



## sms (14. Juni 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust auf Lac Blanc?


So, mir ist da was dazwischen gekommen.
Ich war zwar in Frankreich, aber nicht zum biken.

Ich musste dort bei strahlendem Sonnenschein helfen ein Dach abzudecken und den kompletten Dachstuhl vom Haus zu entfernen.

Was ein Dreck/Staub sag ich euch.


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2009)

Sodele,
schee wars mal wieder. Aber ich bin echt noch zu unfit...







@verbrannter
is immer n bissl durcheinander hier. Musst Dich halt einfach mal mit dran hängen, wenn hier was ausgemacht wird...


----------



## butter.cb (14. Juni 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Sodele,
> schee wars mal wieder. Aber ich bin echt noch zu unfit...



recht hat er, schee wars und sauanstrengend... irgendwie als wenn man aufm volksfest unbedingt alles fahren will  die auswahl is is riessig und jedes hat seinen reiz *g*


----------



## bergnah! (14. Juni 2009)

hast jakob schön erwischt koeni


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,

dirtmag und ich sind auch wieder da... klasse WE gehabt: Samstag bei bestem Wetter Depeche Mode  live in München erlebt, Sonntag dann bei strahlendem Sonnenschein Oberammergau gepfetzt...  und ich kann sagen: O-Gau ist ein "Must-Have" auf der Trophäenliste!!! Anstrengend, aber sehr geil und vor allem recht lang. Und wohl der (wie man so sagt) "gechillteste" Bikepark überhaupt! Ab dem Mittag brennt der Grill, es gibt selbstgemachten Kuchen usw. usf. Alles zu mehr als humanen Preisen - super! Kein Anstehen am Lift, alle sind gut drauf - warum kann es nicht überall so sein?  

Wir gehen bei Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall nochmal hin - solltet ihr auch tun! 


@steppi

Wir war Todtnau?

Cheers

der D


----------



## Bullet (15. Juni 2009)

das hört sich schön an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juni 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wir gehen bei Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall nochmal hin - solltet ihr auch tun!
> 
> 
> @steppi
> ...



Todtnau war wie immer einfach geil. Ich bin halt nen Fan der Strecke auch wenn es anderswo mehr Auswahl geben sollte. Anstehen war auch nicht. Das einzige Manko ist im Moment der Anlieger nach dem Roadgap. Da fliegste vom Gap aus direkt in den Bombenkrater 
Aber ansonsten halt ein Traum. Ich hatte gehofft, dass die Strecke noch feucht ist und entspr. Grip hat. Allerdings war sie trotz Regen 2 Tage vorher furz trocken. Aber das war nat. auch nicht schlecht  Wollen uns ja nicht über eine trockene Strecke beschweren 
Da ich nicht wusste ob alles ins Auto vom Kollega reingeht bin ich selbst gefahren. Annett war als Fahrablösung auch dabei. Weißt ja warum 
Sie musste aber nicht einspringen. 

Wir sind 6:45 los und waren um 10 am Park. 16:45 Aufbruch gen WI mit Burgerking und BIG KING XXL in Rust. WI Ankunft 20:30 Uhr. 

Recht harter Tag, aber war sehr ok.


@all

Schaut mal in Eure Mails. Ich hab nen Vorschlag zu VERBIER


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juni 2009)

Kleine Änderung.
Das tong tong in Todtnau hat mir ne mächtige Delle gemacht. Beim ausbeulen ist eben die Felge ins Reich des Schattens gewechselt.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Juni 2009)

Also wenn das Wetter so bleibt, bin ich wohl Freitag- und/oder Samstagnachmittag zum Dreckspringen in Rommelshausen.

Ahso, ich blicke gerade nicht wie u. wann wir unsere Extratour in PdS angehen. Kann mir da bitte mal einer einen Plan malen ?


----------



## Bullet (17. Juni 2009)

in rom bin ich heut ab 12 für 10 minuten^^ dann gehts weiter


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juni 2009)

Verschoben auf Samstagnachmittag...


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ahso, ich blicke gerade nicht wie u. wann wir unsere Extratour in PdS angehen. Kann mir da bitte mal einer einen Plan malen ?



Ich habe den Plan mal malen lassen, bitte schön (Anfahrt ab Bern):

Google Maps

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank, jetzt sind mir die verschiedenen Örtlichkeiten schon mal klar. 
Soweit ich das aber jetzt noch blicke geht es ja jetzt auch noch um das Wann, Wie u. Wohin...


----------



## sms (20. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKfIQWGoc9M"]YouTube - FÃENF live 2002 - Mir im SÃ¼den - Die Schwabenhymne[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, jetzt sind mir die verschiedenen Örtlichkeiten schon mal klar.
> Soweit ich das aber jetzt noch blicke geht es ja jetzt auch noch um das Wann, Wie u. Wohin...


 
Gruesse erstmal,

Verbier auf der Hinfahrt, steht eigentlich, und der Rest auf dem Heimweg. Da scheiden sich die Geister.

Gruss

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (22. Juni 2009)

so was lange währt wird endlich gut

hier ist mein neues gefährt für diese saison.
grobe teileliste:

Rahmen: Turner DHR
Naben, Kurbel: Saint
Schaltzeugs: XO
Bemsen: Louise Carbon
Lenker, Stütze: Syncros
Gabel: 05 MRD mit eigenbau Innenleben Evo Stufe 1.2
Felgen: Mavic 721

ich denk den rest sieht man ganz gut. freu mich total drauf das teil zu fahren, wenn ich nur könnte. die erste Ausfahrt wird wohl anfang mitte juli stattfinden









ein paar mehr bilder in meiner gallerie
p.s.: kettenführung kommt noch die neue e13+, haben wir aber noch nicht bekommen.
inoffizielle gewichtsangabe: 18kg
gruss
björn


----------



## Koeni (22. Juni 2009)

Geile Schüssel


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juni 2009)

@boerni
Geiler Schei$$  Und 18kg sind ein Wort... dann werd' mal schnell wieder gesund!


----------



## gbm31 (22. Juni 2009)

definitiv sehr lecker!


----------



## sms (22. Juni 2009)

Schön.... und gelb


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Teil  Was hast du denn in der Dorado umgebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergnah! (23. Juni 2009)

sehr schönes bike


----------



## beat (23. Juni 2009)

Oha, ein weiterer Louise-Fahrer aus Eurer Downhill-Fraktion! Demnach hatte des zergs Empfehlung wohl sprichwörtlich noch am meisten Gewicht. 

Grüße

PS: Würde mich ja freuen, wenn einer von Euch "Haudegen" endlich mal bei mir im Shop vorbeischauen täte!


----------



## sms (23. Juni 2009)

beat schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Würde mich ja freuen, wenn einer von Euch "Haudegen" endlich mal bei mir im Shop vorbeischauen täte!


Wo?


----------



## beat (23. Juni 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Wo?



Na da!


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juni 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Na da!


hast du meine Mail bekommen?


----------



## beat (23. Juni 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> hast du meine Mail bekommen?



Die Mail kam an, und ich hoffe Deine Genesung macht gute Fortschritte!

Gruß
Uli


----------



## boerni (23. Juni 2009)

zur bremse: da hat die schwere empfehlung vom zerg nicht so viel mit zu tun. der herr martin gnann hat mir garantiert, dass sie mindestens so gut ist wie die alte schwarze louise fr und die fand ich gut. hab ein rückgaberecht.

zur gabel: das alte und nicht so dolle spv system ist komplett raus. da arbeitet jetzt eine positions abhängige highspeed druckstufe, intern abstimmbar, mit extern einstellbarer lowspeed druckstufe und eine positionsabhängige zugstufe bei der man den endstroke bereich extern einstellen kann. 
die gabel hat aber zur zeit noch einen haken. sie hat extrem überdimensionierte buchsen, daraus folgt eine zu grosse reibung. bin aber dabei das zu ändern. wann das geregelt ist sollte sie sehr gut funktionieren. hab aber schon ne travis zur seite gelegt falls ich das buchsenproblem nicht hinbekomm.


gruss
björn


----------



## sms (23. Juni 2009)

Für Querleser: Albstadt macht auf


----------



## Koeni (23. Juni 2009)

Jo, hab aber mit einem der Ex-Verantwortlichen geschwätzt. Is wohl jetzt eher n Singletrail. Die Gaps und Sprünge wurden scheinbar alle abgerissen. 
Da muss insgesamt viel schief gelaufen sein, weshalb er auch aus der Organisation der Geschichte ausgestiegen ist und schwer am abkacken war...


----------



## sms (23. Juni 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Jo, hab aber mit einem der Ex-Verantwortlichen geschwätzt. Is wohl jetzt eher n Singletrail. Die Gaps und Sprünge wurden scheinbar alle abgerissen.
> Da muss insgesamt viel schief gelaufen sein, weshalb er auch aus der Organisation der Geschichte ausgestiegen ist und schwer am abkacken war...



hmmm, komisch, der Hansmann schreibt hier kurz zuvor was ganz anderes?

"es sind eine Menge Sprünge hinzu gekommen. " ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wo da noch mehr Sprünge hinpassen, aber ich werde es mir anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2009)

Hinfahren, angucken, abrollen - dann wissen wir mehr. Biete mich freiwillig an


----------



## butter.cb (24. Juni 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Für Querleser: Albstadt macht auf


welches albstadt ist denn da gemeint, des bei mir hier unten? *lechtz*


----------



## Koeni (24. Juni 2009)

Ja, über den Hansmann hat er auch was geschrieben 

Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nur aus Erzählungen. Hinfahren werd ich auch auf jeden Fall

@butter
das Albstadt an der A81 Richtung Singen. Zumindest in der Nähe der Autobahn oder B27


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juni 2009)

@Butter.cb
http://www.bikeparkmap.com/de/view/99/deutschland/bike-park-albstadt

@Boerni u. Beat
Jede Bremse, die mich aushält ohne zu verglühen verdient das Prädikat wertvoll  Fahre ja noch die gute alte schwarze Louise ohne jemals Fading oder andere Probleme gehabt zu haben. Alternativ würde ich mir aktuell eine Saint dranbasteln...

Das mit dem Gabel-Tuning musst du mir in PdS mal abends in Ruhe erklären, im Moment verstehe ich da nur Flux-Kompensator. Und "weiten" sich die Buchsen nicht beim Einfahren ?


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> welches albstadt ist denn da gemeint, des bei mir hier unten? *lechtz*


Um es kurz zu machen: JA


----------



## Kailinger (24. Juni 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Jo, hab aber mit einem der Ex-Verantwortlichen geschwätzt. Is wohl jetzt eher n Singletrail. Die Gaps und Sprünge wurden scheinbar alle abgerissen.
> Da muss insgesamt viel schief gelaufen sein, weshalb er auch aus der Organisation der Geschichte ausgestiegen ist und schwer am abkacken war...




Bin den unteren Teil im Mai mal mit dem Tourengaul abgefahren. Richtig große Gaps wurden wohl wegen der Genehmigung abgerissen. Unten war aber zumindest ein Roadgap drin das ich nicht einfach so gschwind springen würde. Aber Spass gmacht hats mir trotzdem!

Ich find die Gschicht ansich geil und will da auf jeden Fall mal hin!

Kai


----------



## Koeni (25. Juni 2009)

Ja fährt jemand von euch hin am Sonntag ?


----------



## dangerousD (25. Juni 2009)

Ahoi ihr Seggl,

bin morgen in Todtnau. Kurzentschlossen... falls jemand Zeit und Bock hat, einfach melden. Habe noch zwei Plätze frei 

@Albstadt

Sonntag gehe ich definitiv nicht hin, wird sicher voll wie'd Sau... hebe mir das für später auf. Montag will ich evtl. einen halben Tag nach Wildbad (vormittag) - jemand Interesse?


Cheers

der D


----------



## Koeni (25. Juni 2009)

Falls ich da nicht wandern bin  hätte ich schon Interesse. Würde dann halt nur ne DH - Karte kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (26. Juni 2009)

nach langem warten hab ich eindlich was neues zum spielen  

hier ne kleine vorschau...





ich hoffe, dass am we schon weitere bilder folgen werden...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2009)

@Björn

Schickes Bike. Wünsche schonmal viel Spaß im Voraus.

@Driver

 Bin schonmal gespannt.


----------



## boerni (26. Juni 2009)

@chris
zu einfach. die eine die eine ohne keine. du stehst nen bisschen auf exoten oder? ich hab noch ne schwarze nixon für dich, fällt mir da mal ein, hab dir gar nicht geantwortet, asche auf mein haupt.
gruss
björn


----------



## dangerousD (26. Juni 2009)

@chris

Hmmm... was das wohl wird?! Bin mal gespannt, habe momentan noch keinen blassen Schimmer.

@koeni

Schei$$ auf Wandern, wir gehen nach Wildbad 

@all

Todtnau war wieder mal ein Traum  11.15 den ersten Lift genommen, 13.30 nach 6 Abfahrten erstmal eine Regenpause... kurz nach drei hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll vom Warten und bin im Regen nochmal los. Zwei weitere sehr geile Abfahrten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2009)

Nabend,

ich war gestern mal wieder in Winterberg. Die Strecke macht auch richtig Laune und für meine Pussyarme nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Fahrten immernoch zu lang 
Aber egal. Wetter war genial. Sonne und kein anstellen am Lift  Donnerstag halt 

Übrigens hab ich gestern mal kurz auf einem Lapierre 920 oder so gesessen. ******* geht das voran und ist bös wendig. Fast nen BMX Bike.
Hab das nur mal auf dem Parkplatz getreten. Danach auf meins zurück. War irgendwie  Also was das losgehen und die Wendigkeit angeht.

Danach an der Bikestation nen ION versucht. Auch sehr schee gewesen. Eine M würde echt gut passen. Evtl. darf ich ja dem Dirk seins mal fahren wenn er in PDS Tour fahren geht   *muss dann aber die Feder tauschen 

Naja, soviel mal wieder aus Wiesbaden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2009)

Ob ich das [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmcpmpI4V2Q"]YouTube - The Gillard Scrub[/ame] bis PDS noch hinbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (26. Juni 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> @chris
> zu einfach. die eine die eine ohne keine. du stehst nen bisschen auf exoten oder? ich hab noch ne schwarze nixon für dich, fällt mir da mal ein, hab dir gar nicht geantwortet, asche auf mein haupt.
> gruss
> björn



soso, was is es denn? ja klar, will ja keine massenware fahren 

* ps: ok, jetzt hab ichs geschnallt  *

zu spät... hab jetzt schon, hoffe ich zumindest, ne weisse lyric. hatte die umlenkhebel zuerst in nem rot bestellt. dachte, dass es das selbe rot wie das der hope naben wäre, aber hab mich da getäuscht. von daher hät ne schwarze gabel wieder gut gepasst...


@ dd

nen "tourenrad"


----------



## dangerousD (26. Juni 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Danach an der Bikestation nen ION versucht. Auch sehr schee gewesen. Eine M würde echt gut passen. Evtl. darf ich ja dem Dirk seins mal fahren wenn er in PDS Tour fahren geht   *muss dann aber die Feder tauschen



Feder ist schon in Arbeit... Probe fahren kannst Du gern mal  vielleicht klappt es ja tatsächlich mal.

@driver

Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab am Montag jetzt doch keine Zeit. Werd aber wahrscheinlich morgen in Albstadt sein...


----------



## driver79 (27. Juni 2009)

so is bereits fahrbereit  noch nen bischen feintuning fehlt, aber soweit is es recht nett zu bewegen


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Die Mail kam an, und ich hoffe Deine Genesung macht gute Fortschritte!
> 
> Gruß
> Uli


ok, dann ist gut.
Genesung geht so. Aber danke für die Wünsche.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2009)

@Chris

Schick schick. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## driver79 (28. Juni 2009)

danke, werd ich haben


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juni 2009)

Schönes Bike ! Kommt das mit nach Frankreich ? Und hast du mal ein paar Daten da ? Und wann fahren wir mal 'ne Runde ?


----------



## sms (28. Juni 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> ... Werd aber wahrscheinlich morgen in Albstadt sein...


Was good nondapfetza 

Da fahre ich nochmal hin


----------



## driver79 (28. Juni 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike ! Kommt das mit nach Frankreich ? Und hast du mal ein paar Daten da ? Und wann fahren wir mal 'ne Runde ?



ja, welches sonst??? 

geometriedaten siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371391 is größe M
federweg 185mm, bzw. 203mm
lenkwinkel müsste bei ca. 67,5° mit der lyric liegen
lebendgewischt ca. 13,8 kg, wenn mein mathe net ganz versagt hat  

hab ich was nennenswertes vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. Juni 2009)

@chris

Canfield Bros. - nette Kiste. Schick aufgebaut, viel Spaß damit!

@all

Bin morgen vormittag in Wildbad - für den Fall, daß jemand Bock hat...


----------



## driver79 (28. Juni 2009)

danke, aber fast wie das alte aufgebaut  aber hab heut schon noch nen paar teile nachgeordert


----------



## Koeni (28. Juni 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Was good nondapfetza
> 
> Da fahre ich nochmal hin



Ja, ich fands jetzt doch auch echt witzig dort. Da kann man schon mal bissl Spaß haben ab und zu


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juni 2009)

Albstadt steht dann demnächst auch mal auf dem Plan...

Wildbad war heute ziemlich entspannt - außer mir nur zwei Leute da. Also immer schön runter - rauf - runter - rauf... ohne Wartezeiten, perfekt. Der 2er DH hat auch jede Menge Spaß gemacht - leider endet jeder unfreiwillige Abstieg auch meist mit bleibenden Schäden. Meine Gabel hat ein paar Kratzer mehr... naja, Gebrauchsgegenstand eben


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juli 2009)

So, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Spaß-Bike. Ist zum grössten Teil aus der Restkiste entstanden u. ist mein Versuchsträger für Singlespeed. Ein Gang, eine Bremse, ein Kerl 
Jaaaaa, die Übersetzung ist etwas zu groß, gibt aber ordentlich Power in den Oberschenkeln beim Antreten.







Für'n Simon:






Kleines Update: Morgen kommen die TableTops anstatt der Bettys dran...


----------



## sms (1. Juli 2009)

Gut gut, also wenn ich das richtig sehe, 
unten die Imbusschraube gibt den Querbolzen auf dem das Schaltröllchen läuft frei?
Richtig?


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juli 2009)

Genau, damit kann man das "Führungsritzel" des Kettenspanners verstellen. Und ausserdem kann man durch Umstecken der "Spacer" auf der Kassette auch noch tunen...


----------



## driver79 (5. Juli 2009)

werd morgen, naja, ok, heute ne runde ab der uni vaihingen drehen. hab mal geplant so um 14 uhr hier loszuradeln. wer mitwill einfach kurz melden


----------



## boerni (6. Juli 2009)

so leude,
war heute das erste mal mit dem turner unterwegs, ihr könnt euch auf was gefasst machen. ich werd immer schön als letzter fahren. das bike geht gut, tretlager ist tief, man kann es schön mit gewicht vorn fahren. die gabel geht nicht so toll, bekomm sie aber bestimmt noch hin. der dämpfer ist so naja, ein manitou fährt sich besser, werd morgen dann mal nen fox vanilla rc montieren und ne andere gabel ausprobieren. 
ansonsten fährt sich das bike ziemlich unauffällig. lässt sich in der luft recht gut beherrschen (bin zwar nicht viel und weit gesprungen), man kann schön selber entscheiden ob die nase runter geht oder nicht. 
durch den tiefen schwerpunkt kann man es gut in anlieger drücken und in flat turns merkt man schön wie die reifen grippen. leider fängt der hinterbau an steilen ruppigen stellen, an denen ich bremsen muss, an auszubrechen und zu hüpfen. liegt aber vielleicht auch an der gabel. die federn sind zu weich und sie sackt stark ein wenn man bremst. muss noch ein wenig an der einstellung fummeln.

wünsch euch nen schönen abend
björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (6. Juli 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> so leude,
> war heute das erste mal mit dem turner unterwegs, ihr könnt euch auf was gefasst machen. ich werd immer schön als letzter fahren...



 und ich dacht schon wir wären den rabiaten Turner Piloten, der uns ständig 2cm entfernt am Ar$ch hängt los. Jetzt kommt schon wieder so einer da her


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juli 2009)

@boerni

Hast nur noch knapp 3 Wochen Zeit für's Set-Up - gib' Gas  Und bzgl. Stempeln beim Bremsen: einfach nicht bremsen 

@all

Samstag geht es nach Todtnau, mit steppi und dirtmag. Sonst noch jemand dabei?!?!

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, dass die in Chatel wieder böse gebaut haben. Leider nix für mich  

einfach mal runter scrollen und  machen


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2009)

Sind halt hochgradig gestört dort die Leute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2009)

Bestellt hier vor PDS noch einer was bei CRC?
Nat. mit Lieferung vor Abfahrt 

Bitte schnell mal melden.

@Koni
Samstag mit dabei?


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2009)

Nee, das schaff ich nicht. 
Erstens fehlen mir noch Teile und zweitens muss ich am WE noch was für die Uni machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Juli 2009)

Wie isn das in Beerfelden mit dem Shuttle. Isses vom Endpunkt bis zum Start weit ? Weil ich würd gern mal hin, bin aber doch so ein Würstchen


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juli 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Wie isn das in Beerfelden mit dem Shuttle. Isses vom Endpunkt bis zum Start weit ? Weil ich würd gern mal hin, bin aber doch so ein Würstchen



Vom Shuttle-Ende bis zum Start ist es noch ein knapper Kilometer... leicht bergauf, auf der Forststrasse. Wir waren letztens mit Schieben entlang der Strecke genau so schnell wie die Leute im Shuttle wieder am Start. Ist aber doch etwas anstrengender  Empfehle also Shuttle 

Ach ja: in Albstadt brauchst Du übrigens nicht schieben 


@all

Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit Todtnau??? Ist jemand dabei - also außer Mike und Stefan? Was macht überhaupt die Frauenfraktion? Wo sind die, wenn man sie mal braucht? *@butter.cb-schiel*


----------



## driver79 (9. Juli 2009)

sie macht urlaub in frankreich...


----------



## Koeni (9. Juli 2009)

So, hier extra für Mike und Dirk, die so geil auf Bilder sind:






Sattel, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme und wahrscheinlich Schaltwerk werden noch getauscht...

Danke nochmal an Basti für das mehr als faire Angebot !


----------



## Koeni (9. Juli 2009)

Und vor Dumme Bemerkungen zu dem Hinterreifen kommen: Nein, sowas fahr ich normal nicht am HR 
Das ist ein nachgeschnittener Jakob-Spezial Reifen, den er mir geschenkt hat. Der wird jetzt noch runter gebremst


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2009)

Sehr geiles Bike. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen wie ich mich auf PDS freue. Ihr werde alle Bikes Probefahren


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Juli 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> So, hier extra für Mike und Dirk, die so geil auf Bilder sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Zumindest auf der Kurvenstrecke in K. durfte ich Stievens Radical mal fahren und da hat es mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen.

Du dürftest damit viel Spaß haben.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juli 2009)

@koeni

Na also, geht doch mit dem Aufbauen  Jetzt muß die Karre nur eingefahren werden... Montag schon was vor?!


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juli 2009)

Schönes Teil  Genau das richtige Studentenbike....


----------



## driver79 (10. Juli 2009)

@ koeni
schön schön 

@ all

wenns wetter passt, werd ich morgen versucehn ne runde zu radeln, start ca. 14 uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (11. Juli 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Vom Shuttle-Ende bis zum Start ist es noch ein knapper Kilometer... leicht bergauf, auf der Forststrasse. Wir waren letztens mit Schieben entlang der Strecke genau so schnell wie die Leute im Shuttle wieder am Start. Ist aber doch etwas anstrengender  Empfehle also Shuttle
> 
> Ach ja: in Albstadt brauchst Du übrigens nicht schieben
> 
> ...


die frauenfraktion war ne woche in pds - für euch schonmal die strecken antesten... was soll ich sagen ..... ICH WILL SOFORT WIEDER DORTHIN ZURÜCK!!!!!!  ich will den ganzen tag radeln und abends gemütlich quatschen und bier trinken und net arbeiten müssen, will will will .... 

ähhh und da ich vom radeln noch lange nicht genug habe - was geht denn morgen???? und wann fahrt ihr überhaupt nach pds?


----------



## dangerousD (12. Juli 2009)

@butter.cb

Abfahrt ist Samstag, 25.07. Eine Woche PDS, und danach dann noch verschiedene andere Aktivitäten: ein Teil der Crew geht nach Pila, die anderen machen die Schweiz unsicher, der Rest kneift und fährt heim


----------



## sms (12. Juli 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @butter.cb
> 
> Abfahrt ist Samstag, 25.07. Eine Woche PDS, und danach dann noch verschiedene andere Aktivitäten: ein Teil der Crew geht nach Pila, die anderen machen die Schweiz unsicher, der Rest kneift und fährt heim


Und wärend *ein* Teil kneift, fährt der andere vorher noch nach Verbier


----------



## zerg10 (12. Juli 2009)

Der eine Teil fährt dafür in Moab den Slickrock-Trail *ätsch*


----------



## butter.cb (12. Juli 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @butter.cb
> 
> Abfahrt ist Samstag, 25.07. Eine Woche PDS, und danach dann noch verschiedene andere Aktivitäten: ein Teil der Crew geht nach Pila, die anderen machen die Schweiz unsicher, der Rest kneift und fährt heim



ohhhh ich war auch einen tag in pila. des ist toll dort, und so günstig. tageskarte 15 euro und der beste cappuchino der welt (auch nur 1,20) ... is halt italien - die wissen wie des geht 
dann mal viel spass euch allen und seid euch sicher - ich bin unendlich neidisch !!!!!!!!!


----------



## zerg10 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo, keiner zu Hause ?


----------



## sms (16. Juli 2009)

doch ich, bin grade heimgekommen (feierabendtour)!

Guckst du meine Hausberge im Hintergrund


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hallo, keiner zu Hause ?



Hier ist doch nie jemand


----------



## butter.cb (16. Juli 2009)

sms schrieb:


> doch ich, bin grade heimgekommen (feierabendtour)!
> 
> Guckst du meine Hausberge im Hintergrund



des haste doch in baiersbronn geschossen - schlitzohr  , da siehts genauso aus!!! 
was passiertn nu am wochenende, dieses seid ihr ja noch da, gelle? ich hab bock auf beerfelden, wildbad, lac blanc, todtnau, albstadt whatever... soll nur regnen überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (16. Juli 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ...albstadt...


am Samstag?


----------



## butter.cb (17. Juli 2009)

sms schrieb:


> am Samstag?


auch wenns schüttet?


----------



## Koeni (17. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß bei Ersaufen  Da geh ich doch lieber gleich ins Schwimmbad


----------



## zerg10 (20. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr gestern zufällig Tour de France gesehen ? Zielort war Verbier u. beim Hubschauberrundflug konnte man da ein paar wunderschöne Trails sehen. Da kommt doch gleich Freude auf...

@Chris
Kannst du mir mal deine aktuelle Händi-Nummer schicken ? Damit wir die schmutzigen Details für die Hinfahrt klären können. 

Ist dieses Mal eigentlich wieder ein, ähem Tourentag geplant ? Nur damit ich weiss, welches Bike unbedingt zuhause bleiben muss


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juli 2009)

So, hier ist erstmal für eine Woche dicht, weil 2/3 der Poster ab morgen in PdS sind. Jippie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sms (24. Juli 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...Jippie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeeeeeeehaaar !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. Juli 2009)




----------



## sms (1. August 2009)

1ter


----------



## gbm31 (2. August 2009)

pics plz!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2009)

sms schrieb:


> 1ter



Wie lange seid Ihr denn bis zur Autobahn gefahren?
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren


----------



## sms (2. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wie lange seid Ihr denn bis zur Autobahn gefahren?
> Würde mich einfach mal interessieren



Google-Maps sagt 1h24min und 74,4km







Wo bist du denn lang gefahren?
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2009)

naja, google hätte ich auch schauen können. Wollte aber was reales haben. Wir sind über den Pass. 1Stunde 10min. Über chatel sozusagen.


----------



## Koeni (2. August 2009)

Also wir sind auch über den Pass gefahren und haben dann den Simon und den Walde später in der Schweiz wieder abverfügt. Ich weiß nicht, wann die losgefahren sind. Wir waren ja auch noch kurz im Champion. Als ich mal mim Dörg die See-Route gefahren bin, waren wir uns einig, dass der Pass besser ist...


----------



## Koeni (2. August 2009)

hier mal n erstes Bild. Finds ganz cool. Der Dörg hatte aber auch tolle bunte Sachen an


----------



## Koeni (2. August 2009)




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder, Koni.



Bin mal mit Holk am See lang und das hat fast 2h gedauert bis wir auf der Autobahn waren. Egal, werde wohl weiter über den Pass fahren.

War ne coole Woche. Nächstes Jahr stehen aber öfter mal die entfernten Strecken auf dem Plan  

Morgen zerleg ich mal mein Bike. Damit ich auch mal geschraubt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (3. August 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


>


----------



## sms (3. August 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


>



Jow, sehe ich genauso.

Wo sind die anderen Pics?
Wie wars in Pila?


----------



## dangerousD (4. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder! Und so bunt 

Pila? Ähhh... offiziell: Schei$$e, lohnt nicht, fahrt auf keinen Fall hin.

Inoffiziell:  BOAAHHH!!! WAHNSINN!!! FETT!!! Geilste Trails, günstige Preise und vor allem - nix los... je weniger also davon wissen, desto besser


----------



## Koeni (4. August 2009)

Jo, lasst mir n bissel Zeit. Ihr wisst doch, dass ich ein schwer beschäftigter Mann bin


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. August 2009)

Servus,
ich bin am September für 6 Monate in Sindelfingen, Praktikum machen.
Daher suche ich schon mal ein paar Leute, die in der Gegend downhill/freeride fahren und denen man sich anschließen kann. Wo kann man denn am besten fahren gehen, abgesehen von Wildbad?


----------



## dangerousD (5. August 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin am September für 6 Monate in Sindelfingen, Praktikum machen.
> Daher suche ich schon mal ein paar Leute, die in der Gegend downhill/freeride fahren und denen man sich anschließen kann. Wo kann man denn am besten fahren gehen, abgesehen von Wildbad?



Servus,

je nachdem, was Du fahren willst, bieten sich z.B. auch Todtnau oder Albstadt an. Singletrail-lastige Touren sind auch drin, z.B. hier in der Herrenberger Gegend.


Apropos Fahren gehen: wer hat Bock auf *Lac Blanc am Wochenende*? Pati wollte ja mit - steht das noch?!? Ich gehe auf jeden Fall mit einem Kollegen am Samstag rüber, wir bleiben bis Sonntag... sagt mal an!

Cheers


der D


----------



## butter.cb (5. August 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Apropos Fahren gehen: wer hat Bock auf *Lac Blanc am Wochenende*? Pati wollte ja mit - steht das noch?!? Ich gehe auf jeden Fall mit einem Kollegen am Samstag rüber, wir bleiben bis Sonntag... sagt mal an!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



*snieef* ich fall für dieses wochenende aus, entzündeter schleimbeutel im knie und da ich seit pds die füsse nicht stillhalten konnte mussts nu eben punktiert werden. hab schon ein alternativprogramm, das aus rumliegen am baggersee und unmengen von eiscreme schlecksen besteht.
sonst supergerne (stand schon in meinem kalender)!!!! 
neidische grüsse 

wasn mal wieder mit beerfelden? des wochenende drauf zb?


----------



## dangerousD (5. August 2009)

Na dann mal gute Besserung... müßte mein Handgelenk eigentlich auch schonen, aber noch geht's ja 

Beerfelden wird nix, sonst springt mir meine Olle auf's Dach  Das Wochenende vom 22./23. bin ich aber nochmal in Bern - das Oberland mit Boerni unsicher machen. Tourenfahren extrem, quasi. Ich freu' mich drauf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wasn mal wieder mit beerfelden? des wochenende drauf zb?



Da bin ich in Thüringen bei der Mutti  Aber Steinach werde ich auch besuchen 
Würde aber mal rüber kommen wenn mal wieder wer kommt. Halt nicht am WE vom 15.08. 

@DD
dieses WE wird das nix. Übrigens entsteht hier im Wald gerade was, was nicht so übel ist  Für einen Tag Shutteln bietet es def. Spaß. 
Aber wie ich das sehe, wird das vor Sept. bei Dir ja auch nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. August 2009)

So... wieder da aus Lac Blanc. Wir haben uns dann doch für die Ein-Tag-Variante entschieden, nachdem der Regen am Nachmittag einsetzte und nicht mehr so richtig aufhören wollte. Die Strecken sind echt witzig, wobei ich die schwarze "La Nuts" leider nicht gefahren bin... gerade, als ich am Nachmittag drauf wollte, setzte der Regen ein. War mir dann etwas zu gefährlich - also habe ich noch ein paar Runden auf "La Flow" gedreht und mich durch den Wald geschraubt. Sehr geil, selbst (oder eigentlich: gerade!) im Regen!!!






Hat von Euch zufällig jemand noch eine Schraube für die 888-Steckachse am Start? Also die, welche in der Achse verschraubt wird. Meine ist mir nämlich beim Radausbau in den Dreck gefallen. Und da liegt sie wohl immer noch... schei$$e!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. August 2009)

@DD
So ein Schräubchen besitze ich nicht mehr. 

Schön das Ihr Spaß hattet. Hier war es trocken und eklig warm


----------



## Koeni (9. August 2009)

Jo, die La Nuts is im Regen gerade im oberen Abschnitt ziemlich fies zu fahren. Und auch unten gibts viele Passagen, die ich nicht so gern im Regen fahren will...


----------



## carmin (9. August 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Jo, die La Nuts is im Regen gerade im oberen Abschnitt ziemlich fies zu fahren.


Dafür kann genügend Regen im unteren Abschnitt nur hilfreich sein, um sich über das Steinfeld schwemmen zu lassen...


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin am September für 6 Monate in Sindelfingen, Praktikum machen.
> ....



Doch nicht etwa beim Daimler ?


----------



## zerg10 (12. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

Gruesse aus dem sehr sonnigen Moab. Gleich gehts auf die Trails, mal sehen ob ich das ueberlebe. 

@Boerni
Hab gestern deinen Rat nicht befolgt u. eine grosse Portion Spare Ribs bestellt. Die Nacht war ein grosser Alptraum. Selbst das graessliche Root-Bier hat nicht geholfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (12. August 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...eine grosse Portion Spare Ribs bestellt....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Gruesse aus dem sehr sonnigen Moab. Gleich gehts auf die Trails, mal sehen ob ich das ueberlebe.
> 
> ...




Wie wars? Lebste noch?

gruß aus dem bewölkten Wiesbaden


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (13. August 2009)

johnny p. zusammen,

will mir jetzt auch so nen dicken lenker ranbauen (760 bis 780). könnt ihr mir da ne vorbau-lenker kombi empfehlen? die dinger gibts ja nur für 31,8er klemmung, oder? 

gruß,
seggl


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2009)

Ey Seggl,

750 reicht nicht? Der Full On von Funn hat genau 750mm, eigentlich ausreichend. Gibt's auch in 25,4er Klemmung - z.B. bei ChainReaction. Alternativ Funn Fatboy (den muß man als Sam-Hill-Fanboy fahren) mit 31,8er Klemmung. Funn macht auch schöne Vorbauten, guckst Du hier - auch für Boxxer Direct Mount (RSX). Wenn Du es richtig breit brauchst, nimmst Du halt den Truvativ BooBar. Allerdings nur mit 31,8er Klemmung erhältlich.


----------



## Koeni (14. August 2009)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> will mir jetzt auch so nen dicken lenker ranbauen (760 bis 780)



Da is ja mein Penis länger du Pussy


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. August 2009)

ja, mit so nem kurzen leidet halt mein selbstwertgefühl. du muss ich was tun...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2009)

Hi Männers,

geht an den nächsten WE´s irgendetwas?
Der DD is ja in´dr Schwitz. Was ist danach?
Geht am kommenden WE was?

Also, überlegt mal. Lahmer Haufen hier.


----------



## dangerousD (16. August 2009)

Also ich bin ja weg... an beiden Wochenenden, und das danach auch. Am 12./13.09. hätte ich dann wieder Zeit für Spielereien. Gern auch Lac Blanc 

Im Übrigen ist mir langweilig... muß mal wieder basteln. Mehr dazu demnächst hier


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja weg... an beiden Wochenenden, und das danach auch. Am 12./13.09. hätte ich dann wieder Zeit für Spielereien. Gern auch Lac Blanc
> 
> Im Übrigen ist mir langweilig... muß mal wieder basteln. Mehr dazu demnächst hier



Mitte September ist ja auch wieder Bmais angesagt. Also, schonmal einplanen.


----------



## bikingarni (17. August 2009)

Hier: Samstag Todtnau.
Sollte jemand dazustoßen, Orientierung am roten VW Bus ist nicht mehr, ich fahre jetzt mit Umweltplakette (Passat).

Oh man, es war sooooo schöööön den SMS überraschend an der Strippe zu haben....

Haut rein Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mitte September ist ja auch wieder Bmais angesagt. Also, schonmal einplanen.




Wann genau ist bei Dir denn "Mitte September"?


----------



## butter.cb (17. August 2009)

eh, ich war am wochenende in bischofsmais. des ja n riessenspass da ... aber 12./13. sep is dort rennen.
nächstes wochenende plädier ich ganz massiv für beerfelden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> eh, ich war am wochenende in bischofsmais. des ja n riessenspass da ... aber 12./13. sep is dort rennen.
> nächstes wochenende plädier ich ganz massiv für beerfelden



Nächstes WE werde ich evtl. mal wieder nach Todtnau fahren. Steht aber auch noch nicht fest. Wenn nix is, geh ich ggf. diese Woche mal nach Beerfelden.

Wie sich das anhört, warst Du noch nie in Bmais. Des is scho eine echt schöne Strecke.
Ich denke mal, das wir dann wohl nach dem Rennen dort sein werden.

Ach, ich weiß doch auch nicht.  Hauptsache schönes Wetter


----------



## boerni (18. August 2009)

so alders war auch mal wieder ne schöne tour fahren. 55km 3000hm, war mächtig im sack.








im hintergrund die eiger-nordwand.

gruss
björn


----------



## dangerousD (19. August 2009)

@boerni

Da bin ich mal auf's Wochenende und unsere gemeinsame "CC-Runde"  gespannt 

@all

Wie ist denn jetzt die Bikepark-Planung? Prinzipiell könnte ich an beiden Wochenenden, also 12./13. und 19./20.09. - dann wäre einmal Lac Blanc, und einmal B-Mais drin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @boerni
> 
> Da bin ich mal auf's Wochenende und unsere gemeinsame "CC-Runde"  gespannt
> 
> ...



Naja, dass we vom 12/13 geht eh nicht. Da is ja Rennen  Es sei denn, Du willst da fahren 

Dann planen wir doch einfach mal 19/20 ein. Dann haben wir wenigstens mal einen Anhaltspunkt.

Wobei ich wohl wieder Donnerstag komme und Sonntag abhaue. Da is nix los. Aber erstmal sehen ob ich dann so frei bekomme.

Viel Spaß und Grüße an Björn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2009)

*Todtnau am Samstag, den 29.08.2009*

Wie es aussieht, bin ich da in Todtnau. Evtl. verirrt sich ja einer von Euch Pfeifen ja auch mal dahin.


----------



## dangerousD (20. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Naja, dass we vom 12/13 geht eh nicht. Da is ja Rennen  Es sei denn, Du willst da fahren
> 
> Dann planen wir doch einfach mal 19/20 ein. Dann haben wir wenigstens mal einen Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> ...


 

Deswegen schreibe ich ja, daß man am 12./13. nach Lac Blanc könnte und am 19./20. nach B-Mais. Ich fühle mich unverstanden... 

Um es festzuhalten: 19./20.09. B-Mais wäre ich dabei. Das war unmißverständlich, hoffentlich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> . Ich fühle mich unverstanden...
> .



Sissi, du. 

Ich hab das schon mitbekommen . 
Lac Blanc muss ich mal schauen. Evtl. wollten die Mädels ja mal wandern gehen. Dann sind die net so verstimmt, wenn es gleich drauf wieder nach Bmais geht. Verstehst?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (20. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> *Todtnau am Samstag, den 29.08.2009*
> 
> Wie es aussieht, bin ich da in Todtnau. Evtl. verirrt sich ja einer von Euch Pfeifen ja auch mal dahin.



wart nur ab wenn ich mit meinem neuen flitzer an dir vorbeipfeifffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> wart nur ab wenn ich mit meinem neuen flitzer an dir vorbeipfeifffffffffffffffffff



Bin mal gespannt ob Du da bist 
Haste den neuen Hobel schon? Wenn ja, warum kann ich dann kein Bild davon sehen?


----------



## butter.cb (20. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob Du da bist
> Haste den neuen Hobel schon? Wenn ja, warum kann ich dann kein Bild davon sehen?



NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN. ich hab ihn noch nicht. am samstag wirds aufgebaut und dann wird alles eaze-pisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *vorfreu* 
aber todtnau war tatsächlich ma angedacht für des letzte wochenende. oder lac blanc


----------



## dangerousD (20. August 2009)

*Also halten wir fest: am 19./20.09. geht es nach B-Mais!* 

Ich frage Torsten mal... ach ja, ich könnte auch schon Freitag 

Wer tut denn jetzt überhaupt alles mitkommen tun?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *Also halten wir fest: am 19./20.09. geht es nach B-Mais!*
> 
> Ich frage Torsten mal... ach ja, ich könnte auch schon Freitag
> 
> Wer tut denn jetzt überhaupt alles mitkommen tun?



Ich denke mal die üblichen Verdächtigen. Der Zerg ist sicher auch dabei. Falls er seinen Moab Trip überlebt haben sollte.Er hat sich ja nicht nochmal gemeldet 

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich nach Bmais direkt ne Woche auf Leergang bin. Da muss ich Annett aber ganz lieb streicheln damit ich nach bmais darf 
Lac Blanc davor ist sicher Kontraproduktiv.

@butter 

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Koeni (21. August 2009)

sieht nicht schlecht aus das eaze, aber die homepage is ja mal voll stressig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> ............... aber die homepage is ja mal voll stressig



Das ging mir auch so. 

Wie steht es eigentl. bei Dir mit Bike uns so?
Kommst mit nach Bmais?


----------



## Koeni (21. August 2009)

Ich hab kein Fahrrad  . Nur mit dem kleinen hab ich kein Bock


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Fahrrad  . Nur mit dem kleinen hab ich kein Bock


Schöne Schei$$e. Hoffe das wird bald.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (21. August 2009)

ich wär vielleicht auch in bmais dabei, wenn ich wieder beim zerg unterkommen kann...


----------



## sms (22. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> *Todtnau am Samstag, den 29.08.2009*
> 
> Wie es aussieht, bin ich da in Todtnau. Evtl. verirrt sich ja einer von Euch Pfeifen ja auch mal dahin.


Bin dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



......


----------



## butter.cb (23. August 2009)

so ihr lieben, damit ihr in todnau dann auch wisst, was das war wenn ein pink-türkis-gelber blitz an euch vorbeischießt 




(über die reifenwahl brauch nich gemotzt werden - des weiss ich selba dass sich des ändern muss *g*   )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2009)

Wünsche viel Spaß damit. Passend zu den Farben gibt es doch auch ne TLD Collection. Zumindest hab ich den Hill mal in den Farben gesehen


----------



## Koeni (24. August 2009)

Das is ja voll das Mädchenfahrrad


----------



## butter.cb (24. August 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Das is ja voll das Mädchenfahrrad



hehe, woran das wohl liegen mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2009)

Passt oder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> )



denke schon


----------



## sms (24. August 2009)

Hatte Ivan nicht ne Jacke in der Farbe?


----------



## butter.cb (24. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Passt oder



typisch mann  können zwei verschiedene gelbs nicht unterscheiden  . in der letzten dirt hab ich schon gesehen, dass des net mein pink is *g*

also samstag todtnau !!!!


----------



## gbm31 (24. August 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Hatte Ivan nicht ne Jacke in der Farbe?



mit _beiden_ farben.

und gelbe turnschuhe.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> typisch mann  können zwei verschiedene gelbs nicht unterscheiden
> 
> also samstag todtnau !!!!



So sind se halt die Kerle. 

Bis Samstag


----------



## zerg10 (27. August 2009)

So, bin auch wieder da. Eigentlich schon seit gestern, aber Jetlag u. Arbeit haben mir das Posten etwas erschwert.

@Steppi
Moab war genial. Wunderschöner (u. schneller) Singeltrailrundkurs. War wohl nicht ganz genau de Slickrocktrail, aber große Teile davon. Danach hab' ich alerdings erstmal die Jahresproduktion Gatorade weggesoffen 

@BMais
Yo, bin wohl dabei u. kann auch wieder Asyl gewähren, diesmal dann in der neuen Wohnung. Gesetzte Kandidaten sind Steppi, Basti u. SMS.  Was issen mit dem Walde u. dem Björn ?

@butter.cb
Hab' das Bike gerade mal durch einen Animator gejagt, ab 40km/h sieht es aus wie ein Osterglockenblumenstrauß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2009)

@Zerg / Bmais

Ich nehme Dein Angebot nat. gerne an. Vorausgesetzt, ich komme alleine.
Wie es aussieht, 95%, kommt Annett mit. Werde dann wohl in der Pension buchen. Evtl. bringen ja der DD und der Dirtmag auch noch ein paar Mädels mit. Die können sich die Zeit vertreiben und wir biken. 

Ach ja, welche neue Wohnung?


----------



## zerg10 (28. August 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Zerg / Bmais
> 
> Ich nehme Dein Angebot nat. gerne an. Vorausgesetzt, ich komme alleine.
> Wie es aussieht, 95%, kommt Annett mit. Werde dann wohl in der Pension buchen. Evtl. bringen ja der DD und der Dirtmag auch noch ein paar Mädels mit. Die können sich die Zeit vertreiben und wir biken.
> ...



Yo, klär' das mal. Jetzt von ich mich so an dich als meinen Zimmergenossen gewöhnt hatte 
Neue Wohnung ist im gleichen Haus gegenüber. Die ist nämlich renoviert worden u. bietet jetzt noch mehr Luxus als die "alte", z.B. die überdachte Terrasse u. ein neues Bad mit Duschkabine, dazu Whirlpool, Sauna u. Massage durch geschulte Fachkräfte 

Walde ? Chris ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (28. August 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> u. bietet jetzt noch mehr Luxus als die "alte", z.B. die überdachte Terrasse u. ein neues Bad mit Duschkabine, dazu Whirlpool, Sauna u. Massage durch geschulte Fachkräfte
> 
> Walde ? Chris ?



Chris is in Kroatien "rumurlauben". Diese und nächste Woche soweit ich informiert bin.
Aber des mit den geschulten Fachkräften für Massagen würd ich gern noch bissl ausführlicher lesen


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2009)

@butter.cb

Nettes Radl hast Du Dir da rausgelassen  Für mich wäre es etwas zu bunt - aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Da mir etwas langweilig war und neue Bikes scheinbar im Trend sind, hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft. Wenig Federweg und nur ein Gang, macht aber richtig Laune 





Minimal:





Flach wie'd Sau:





Sitzgelegenheit und Kurbel sind aktuell noch Leihgaben, werden nach dem Urlaub aber getauscht... wollte halt vorher unbedingt noch mal rollen mit dem Leichtgewicht. Bin begeistert! 

Apropos Urlaub: in den verabschiede ich mich jetzt mal... morgen früh um vier geht's los 

B-Mais geht auf jeden Fall klar, Torsten und Jo sind auch am Start! Wir werden eventuell schon am Freitag, den 18.09. anreisen (und auch schon fahren  ). Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand früher ein...

Bis denne!

Cheers

der D


----------



## zerg10 (28. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> Chris is in Kroatien "rumurlauben". Diese und nächste Woche soweit ich informiert bin.
> Aber des mit den geschulten Fachkräften für Massagen würd ich gern noch bissl ausführlicher lesen



Der Säckel. Macht also quasi Urlaub vom Urlaub... Und bei den Fachkräften hab' ich ein wichtiges Adjektiv vergessen, nämlich "einheimisch" 

@DD
Willkommen im Club der echten Kerle bzw. dicken Waden  Ist das die gleiche Bude, die der Thorsten fährt ?


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @DD
> Willkommen im Club der echten Kerle bzw. dicken Waden  Ist das die gleiche Bude, die der Thorsten fährt ?



Nö. Ist zwar auch ein Leaf, aber mit leichterem BMX-Rohrsatz. Macht ein halbes Kilo aus... und sieht mehr nach Stahl aus, weil dünner. Mir gefiel die Optik sehr gut - und es fährt sich einfach super. So dick brauchen die Waden nicht zu sein - 25:11 und leichte Laufräder lassen sich bestens beschleunigen


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (28. August 2009)

@zerg: wann ist denn bei dir die anreisenach bmais geplant? fr oder sa? könnt ich evtl. noch n kumpel mitbringen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2009)

@Zerg 
beim nächsten mal kuscheln wir wieder! versprochen 

@DD

Viel Spaß damit. Dachte eigentlich, Du gibst das 4x im Jahr Bahn fahren auf.

Auch viel Spaß im Urlaub und Grüße.

@Bmais
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bin ich schon Donnerstag da und fahre Sonntag wieder los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (28. August 2009)

ausm DDD-Forum :

klick


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2009)

Schade um O'gau...  war echt ein toller Park.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2009)

Und ich hab es nur geschafft da mal lang zu laufen.  Schade drum. 
Wieder einer weniger.


----------



## zerg10 (31. August 2009)

@Oberammergau
Jippie, da sieht man mal wieder den Stellenwert, den so ein Park bei 'ner Gemeinde "geniesst" 

@Basti
Also wenn der Steppi mit Mädel anrückt, wäre in der Wohnung ein Platz frei. Detailplanung können wir ja machen wenn feststeht, wer wann anreist.


----------



## boerni (31. August 2009)

nur mal so,
ich hatte heute nen richtig coolen tag in les gets.


----------



## Koeni (31. August 2009)

ach halts maul


----------



## Koeni (1. September 2009)

geht eigentlich von Euch jemand auf die Eurobike? Ich hätte da mal wieder Bock drauf. War glaub zuletzt 2004 oder 2005...

ach so, da müsste man sich halt irgendwie am Sa Zutritt verschaffen, aber müsste ja zu schaffen sein bei den ganzen Händlerfuzzis, die wir kennen


----------



## driver79 (1. September 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> Chris is in Kroatien "rumurlauben". Diese und nächste Woche soweit ich informiert bin.



leider schon wieder zurück  aber dafür waren die 8 tage am strand rumgammeln entspannend  und so ne halbe woche wieder zuhause aklimatisieren is ja auch net schlecht...


in b-mais bin ich wohl eher net dabei, is ja nix für mich...

@ koni
wenn du willst, kannste meinen 2stage rahmen ausgeliehen haben


----------



## butter.cb (1. September 2009)

driver79 schrieb:


> l
> @ koni
> wenn du willst, kannste meinen 2stage rahmen ausgeliehen haben



 diesen eindeutigen hinweis hab ich verstanden. müssen mal was ausmachen. meld mich ma die tage sobald mein neid über tolles strandwetter, in der sonne faulenzen und wahrscheinlich unendlich tiefe bräune verflogen ist


----------



## driver79 (1. September 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ... wahrscheinlich unendlich tiefe bräune ...



davon kannst dich ja denn selbst überzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. September 2009)

@chris
nee, is mir zu stressig den nur deshalb aufzubauen, aber danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> @chris
> nee, is mir zu stressig den nur deshalb aufzubauen, aber danke



Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge? Ist ja nun doch schon wieder einen Monat her.


----------



## Koeni (2. September 2009)

Der Stand der Dinge ist, dass noch niemand geantwortet hat bzw. erreicht werden konnte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Der Stand der Dinge ist, dass noch niemand geantwortet hat bzw. erreicht werden konnte



 oje

Naja, damit scheidet Sunn schonmal als evtl. Rahmen aus.

Hoffe das klärt sich bald.


----------



## sms (2. September 2009)

Planung für kommenden Samstag 5.9.2009  : Albstadt
Ich bin dabei! 
Nehme Ringle79 mit.


----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2009)

Hmm, wenn's Wetter mitmacht, könnte ich mich überwinden u. meinen Hobel aus dem Keller zerren...


----------



## Koeni (5. September 2009)

schonmal eurobike - videos angeschaut ? Sind fiese Sachen dabei. Das Spezi Enduro z.B. is echt sch.... häßlich geworden


----------



## sms (5. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> .. Das Spezi Enduro z.B. is echt sch.... häßlich geworden


aber sowas von hässlich.... geht garnicht.


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2009)

Extra früh aufgestanden. Es hat sich gelohnt !

Steve Peat ist Weltmeister !!!!!!!!!!!

Ich verneige mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Extra früh aufgestanden. Es hat sich gelohnt !
> 
> Steve Peat ist Weltmeister !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich verneige mich



Finds auch geil 
Allerdings hab ich geschlafen.
 Mein Freecaster kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Abends kannste Dir das nicht antun. Der läd ganz schlecht. Komischer Weise aber nur dort


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2009)

Ich hab da nicht mehr dran geglaubt, aber is echt geil. Und dass der Rennie relativ weit vor gefahren ist, find ich auch schee.

Freecaster ist bei solchen Events halt oft überlastet. Ich hatte auch Bedenken, dass es zu oft aussteigt um sich das Rennen gemütlich anschauen zu können. Aber bei mir hing's nur einmal kurz für 30sec.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich hab da nicht mehr dran geglaubt, aber is echt geil. Und dass der Rennie relativ weit vor gefahren ist, find ich auch schee.
> 
> Freecaster ist bei solchen Events halt oft überlastet. Ich hatte auch Bedenken, dass es zu oft aussteigt um sich das Rennen gemütlich anschauen zu können. Aber bei mir hing's nur einmal kurz für 30sec.



Filme die ich Abends ansehen will, dauern ewig beim laden. Früher war das sofort geladen. Der Speedtest sagt aber mein DSL ist "perfekt".

Könnt kotzen


----------



## zerg10 (8. September 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Könnt kotzen



Dem schliesse ich mich mal an, weil ich nicht mit nach Bischofsmais kann. Mir ist nämlich gestern aufgefallen, dass an diesem Wochenende mein Bruder heiratet u. da herrscht eine gewisse Anwesensheitspflicht.

Mal schauen, evtl. geht ja noch mal was Spontanes im Oktober.


----------



## Koeni (8. September 2009)

Juhu, da hab ich dann vielleicht wieder n Rad wenns gut läuft...










soll aber keine Schadenfreude sein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2009)

@Zerg
Schade schade. In Bmais ist aber auch sowas wie Anwesenheitspflicht 

Oktober klappt bei mir wohl ehr nicht. Es sei denn es ist nach dem 19.

Aber als Ausweichtermin können wir ja nochmal Todtnau machen.
Diesmal aber erst nach Regen. Die letzten male war das echt zu trocken. 

Hätte vor 4 Jahren nie gedacht das mal zu sagen 


@Koni

Todtnau kommste auch!! Hast ja in der Saison geld gespart.  *duck und weg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2009)

Servus,

wer kommt denn jetzt noch definitiv mit nach B-Mais? Bis jetzt fahre ich allein von Herrenberg, Stefan ist leider nicht dabei. Werde Freitag morgen rüber fahren...

Sagt mal an

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2009)

Hi, wie gesagt, Annett und ich.
Ich komme Donnerstag und fahre ab 13 Uhr.
Abfahrt nach Wiesbaden ist Sonntag nach dem Frühstück.

Bring halt Christine mit. Dann können die Mädels am Samstag nach Passau. Shoppen, bummeln und Museen ansehen


----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2009)

@steppi

Nö, komme ohne Weibsvolk. Du vielleicht auch - melden uns dazu mal 

@all

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Samstag gehe ich nach Albstadt. Falls also jemand Bock hat, einfach melden. Habe auch noch max. 2 Plätze frei...


Cheers


----------



## dangerousD (11. September 2009)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: bin morgen in Albstadt... falls noch jemand Bock hat, einfach melden. Notfalls per Mobilfon.

Bis denne!


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2009)

So, wieder zurück aus Albstadt. Chris und ich hatten jede Menge Spaß - und auch den einen oder anderen Platten  Inzwischen gibt es zwei Strecken, den kurzen und spaßigen DH und einen Freeride. Letzterer glänzt mit einer Wiesensektion mit offenen Kurven - sehr geile Drift-Action ist garantiert. 

...an alle Ausreden-Finder: man kann dort auch mit weniger Federweg viel Spaß haben, z.B. mit einem Pitch


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2009)

Walde, SMS, Käptn, der meint Euch


----------



## sms (13. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Walde, SMS, Käptn, der meint Euch



Für's Pitch hatte ich heute einen passenderen Rahmen zum fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2009)

@sms


@Bmais
Lt, Berichten aus dem DDD-Forum soll die Strecke ja geändert worden sein u. angeblich noch besser zu fahren sein. Ich heul' dann mal heimlich vor mich hin u. freue mich auf 1-2 schöne Tage im Oktober...


----------



## dangerousD (15. September 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Bmais
> Lt, Berichten aus dem DDD-Forum soll die Strecke ja geändert worden sein u. angeblich noch besser zu fahren sein. Ich heul' dann mal heimlich vor mich hin u. freue mich auf 1-2 schöne Tage im Oktober...



Hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl.

.
.
.


----------



## driver79 (15. September 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück aus Albstadt. Chris und ich hatten jede Menge Spaß - und auch den einen oder anderen Platten  ....



jap, die strecken machen echt laune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. September 2009)

@patti








@all
Hättet ihr den erkannt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2009)

@SMS
nein, erkenne ich nicht.
Dein Bild mit dem Rahmen ist 

@Koni
Danke für die Bilder. 

@all
Bmais war wiedereinmal der Hammer. Ich war ja schon Freitag da als es noch nass war. Samstag dann schön Grip. Optimal. 
Freu mich schon auf Mai 


Übrigens

In WI war heute von einem Bikeladen aus, Vorstellung einiger 2010er Bikes. Naja, ich wollte mir mal das Intense 951 ansehen.
Hinten 350 Feder. Wohl für nen 40kg Männchen. Die Gabel total hart und Zugstufe fast zu. Ich hab die im stehen ca. 4cm zusammendrücken können. Dann hab ich mal gefragt, wie man die jetzt mal weicher bekommt. Antwort: Das ist eine Worldcup Gabel. Die muss so sein. Die bekommste auch bei 60 nicht durchgeschlagen. 
Ich wollte Ihn nicht beleidigen und bin dann lieber wieder los. 
Ansehen konnte ich mir das Bike auch nicht. Hat dann ein Mitarbeiter des Ladens genommen und ist es Probe gefahren. OK, ich war eigentlich ein Kunde, was aber wohl wurscht war


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2009)

@DD
Hab eben gesehen das auf der Todtnau Seite das Saisonende für den 3. Okt. angesagt ist 
Wenn das so sein sollte, wird das mit dem 24.10 wohl nix


----------



## zerg10 (21. September 2009)

Ich hasse euch alle.............


----------



## dangerousD (21. September 2009)

@all

B-Mais war echt gut, wobei ich gemerkt habe, daß es auf's Ende der Saison zugeht. Die Reifen haben irgendwie nicht mehr so viel Grip... liegt wohl am mangelnden Profil und dem "angenagten" Gesamtzustand liegen  

@sms

Rahmen-im-Rahmen ist eine super Idee   Aber den Typ auf dem Foto habe ich auch nicht erkannt... klär' mal auf!
Pati fällt ja nun auf wie ein bunter Hund 

@steppi

Dann müssen wir uns eine Alternative überlegen - wobei der 03.10. verdammt früh ist. Vielleicht nutze ich ja den Tag noch - aber für Dich wird das dann leider nix. Schade drum...


----------



## Koeni (21. September 2009)

Hello Äses,


zurück vom WC - Finale hier mal n paar Eindrücke. Des hat pfoll pfetzt !!

momentle


----------



## Koeni (21. September 2009)

Naja, funktioniert gerade nicht, aber in meinem album müssten sie drin sein


----------



## Koeni (21. September 2009)




----------



## dangerousD (21. September 2009)

@koeni

Alta!!! Coole Pics - das Training mit uns als Objekten hat sich offensichtlich gelohnt. Respekt!  Wobei wir ja schneller unterwegs sind und Du somit mehr Zeit zum Fokussieren hattest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (21. September 2009)

Fassen wir mal zusammen: Peaty ist immer noch ne geile Sau und der Hill hat wieder ein buntes Bike.


----------



## Koeni (21. September 2009)

der Hill is halt n Drecksack irgendwie.

Vielleicht schafft es ja nächstes Jahr noch jemand von Euch mitzukommen. Wir gehn glaub wieder hin, weils echt n Riesenspaß war...


----------



## Koeni (22. September 2009)

Geht mal auf die Startseite und vergleicht das Fairclough - Bild (der Whip)
Der Sack stand wohl genau neben mir.....

und hier noch eins. Müsste "The man with the perfect name" sein. Hab die Startnummer aber nicht nachgeschaut


----------



## Kailinger (22. September 2009)

Sauber Koni, große Huldigung von mir!
Kai


----------



## zerg10 (22. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich euch nicht mehr leiden mag, die Bilder sind große Klasse


----------



## butter.cb (22. September 2009)

hallo liebe sonntagsfahrer 
schön dass alle heile daheme sind 
was war des für ne nette überraschung ein paar von euch in albstadt zu treffen! fährt irgendjemand des funrace am 10. / 11. Oktober dort mit?

grüsse, der bunte hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (22. September 2009)

der Jakob will vielleicht mitfahren


----------



## boerni (22. September 2009)

wat koni du warst in schladming?
ich war auch da, hab fürs scott11 team geschraubt. das auf dem foto ist fabien. krass, dass wir uns nicht gesehen haben. wär auf jeden fall cool gewesen, hätten wa zusammen ein paar bierchen schlürfen können. nächstes mal vielleicht.
gruss
björn
p.s.: checkt das mal aus: http://www.scott11racing.com/ 
und dann die fotos anschauen


----------



## Koeni (22. September 2009)

nee, oder ? Is ja voll kacke !!!!!!!!!!!!

echt krass, dass wir uns nicht gesehn haben.
schei$eschei$e!

Ich war mim Schoofseggl da aufm Campingplatz

nächstes Jahr dann auf jeden Fall


und wir haben beide noch gesagt: " ach komm, zum Stand von Scott gehn wir nicht, da kann man eh nur das häßliche Gambler anschaun" 


...............................
Geile Bilder. Geiler als meine auf jeden Fall. Wer war der Fotograf?


----------



## sms (23. September 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... Aber den Typ auf dem Foto habe ich auch nicht erkannt... klär' mal auf!
> ...


Sodele,
bin grade zurück aus der Ecke um Dresden.

Jetzt bin ich aber erleichtert, dass ihr den auch nicht erkannt hättet.
Ich stand da in Albstadt am Lift an, schaute die paar Leutchen hinter mir zurück... hüpft da plötzlich einer ganz hektisch herum (mit Helm auf dem Kopf und Brille noch aufgezogen) und fuchtelt winkend mit dem Armen herum.
Ich dachte nur, neeeee den kennst du nicht und der meint bestimmt andere.

Dem war aber nicht so....

Hier die Auflösung:
Das war/ist der Thomas der alte Schlawiner (der wollte eigentlich auch den Holk den alten Sack mitbringen aber der kam nicht)


----------



## dangerousD (23. September 2009)

@sms

Jetzt wo Du es sagst... ich hab' echt gegrübelt, aber nun isses klar


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2009)

An Thomas hatte ich auch gedacht. Aber das RAd
Was issn das? und hatte er das schon immer?


----------



## sms (24. September 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> An Thomas hatte ich auch gedacht. Aber das RAd
> Was issn das? und hatte er das schon immer?



Commencal irgendwas mini Dh supreme oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2009)

@DD 

Hab eben gehört, dass Todtnau am 31. zu macht. ALSO OKTOBER 

Somit ist der 24. Okt. fest!!!!!!!! Es sei denn, Du hast jetzt umgeplant. 
Dann komm ich WI und fahr wieder zurück.

Sonst noch wer dabei?


@all

Ich hab letztes Jahr neue Winterreifen gekauft und die einen Winter gefahren. Wenn also wer 4 Räder brauchen kann, bitte melden.

Michelin Alpine A3 195 / 55 R16


----------



## dangerousD (27. September 2009)

@steppi

Und das ist sicher? Ich frage Felix zur Sicherheit noch mal... wäre aber auf jeden Fall dabei!  Du kannst aber auch gern hier pennen, Fr auf Sa oder Sa auf So...

@all
Bin morgen nachmittag mit dem Seggl und Stefan in Großheppach, ein bißchen Pumptrack und BikerX fahren... falls jemand Bock und Zeit hat, ab 14:30 sind wir da...


Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2009)

Naja, hab vorhin wieder was anderes gelesen.
Aber das Ergebnis soll morgen auf der HP stehen.

Ansonsten fahre ich halt diesen Samstag 

Denke mal, da biste auch bei. Oder?

Allerdings muss ich Sonntag dann straff was tun. Werde also nur biken kommen und dann wieder los machen.

Sollten wir am 24. fahren, können wir gerne zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (28. September 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> 
> Hab eben gehört, dass Todtnau am 31. zu macht. ALSO OKTOBER
> 
> ...



Ich werfe mal ein zögerliches "Ja" in die Runde.


----------



## dangerousD (28. September 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ein zögerliches "Ja" in die Runde.



Also bist Du nicht dabei...


----------



## zerg10 (28. September 2009)

So, hab' mir gerade die Erlaubnis geholt u. mit 3facher Ausfertigung genehmigen lassen, bin also dabei. Also macht mir bloss keine Dummheiten u. fahrt vorher...


----------



## sms (28. September 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> So, hab' mir gerade die Erlaubnis geholt u. mit 3facher Ausfertigung genehmigen lassen, bin also dabei. Also macht mir bloss keine Dummheiten u. fahrt vorher...


Fahrgemeinschaft?
Ich müsste ja eh bei dir durch!
Aber ich muss mich auf deine Aussage verlassen können!


----------



## zerg10 (28. September 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Fahrgemeinschaft?
> Ich müsste ja eh bei dir durch!
> Aber ich muss mich auf deine Aussage verlassen können!



Gerne. Ich nehm' uns dann auch wieder 'ne CD auf...


----------



## sms (28. September 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...Ich nehm' uns dann auch wieder 'ne CD auf...


Mist, was hab ich mir da nur eingebrockt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. September 2009)

> editiert Montag, 28.09.2009 16:57 Uhr]
> _Die Saison 2009 endet am 1 November ,bis dahin werde ich wie gewohnt für Euch dasein
> 
> Euer Felix_



Also, dann freu ich mich auf den Zerg
Wenn ich das jetzt nochmal festhalte:
*

24.10.2009 Todtnau  (Wetter is wurscht)*


----------



## sms (28. September 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ..
> 24.10.2009 Todtnau  (Wetter is wurscht)[/B]


----------



## dangerousD (28. September 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also, dann freu ich mich auf den Zerg
> Wenn ich das jetzt nochmal festhalte:
> *
> 
> 24.10.2009 Todtnau  (Wetter is wurscht)*




Dabeieieieieieiei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. September 2009)

Ach ja... schön war's heute 





Im Vordergrund mein Glühwürmchen, hinten der Seggl bei seinen ersten Fahrerlebnissen auf einem Pumptrack. Resultat: ein erschöpfter, aber beinahe im Kreis grinsender Seggl


----------



## Koeni (28. September 2009)

Jo, Pumptracks sind auch das Einzige, wofür ich gern wieder ein Hardtail hätte...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Jo, Pumptracks sind auch das Einzige, wofür ich gern wieder ein Hardtail hätte...



sehe ich auch so 

Für den Rest bin ich zu alt und unflexibel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. September 2009)

@DD SMS Zerg

 desch wird goil


----------



## sms (28. September 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Jo, Pumptracks sind auch das Einzige, wofür ich gern wieder ein Hardtail hätte...


Log-out vom Pitch rein?


----------



## Koeni (28. September 2009)

erstens: nö

zweitens: hab eh kein lock out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2009)

*hüstel*

Bin morgen ab mittag in Albstadt... nur für den Fall, daß noch jemand Bock hat. Bin wahrscheinlich mit zwei Kollegen (Bikeparknovizen) da.

Ach ja, und Sonntag ist noch mal Großheppach geplant - über den Track pumpen  Der Seggl wollte auch mit - vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Bock und Zeit. Ich könnte auch zeitweise ein Bike zur Verfügung stellen - immer in den Pausen


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2009)

kommt drauf an wann ihr geht und wie lng ihr bleibt. Muss halt wieder lernen gerade. Aber vielleicht würde ich das Leihangebot annehmen


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wann ihr geht und wie lng ihr bleibt. Muss halt wieder lernen gerade. Aber vielleicht würde ich das Leihangebot annehmen



Gern! Wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2009)

So, kurzes Fazit zum WE:

Albstadt am Samstag war genial - schönstes Wetter, Strecken gut in Schuß, nette Leute (wieder-)getroffen und nebenbei 17 Abfahrten gemacht 

Heute dann in Großheppach war es auch lustig - der Umstieg von ganz viel auf ganz wenig Federweg klappt inzwischen auch problemlos  Hatte auch alleine Spaß, war ja sonst leider keiner von Euch dabei


----------



## sms (4. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind hier auf die trollige Idee gekommen, mal was ganz anderes zu probieren und sind Samstag mit Inlineskates von mir nach Stuttgart gefahren  --- Sackanstrengend.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Oktober 2009)

Falls mal wieder jemand nach WI kommen sollte, können wir ja mal meinen Hometrail fahren

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3151


----------



## dangerousD (5. Oktober 2009)

@steppi

Sieht doch gut aus... nur die Sprünge im unteren Teil scheinen alle etwas zu kurz zu sein. Das testen wir demnächst mal 

@sms


----------



## Floater (6. Oktober 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Für's Pitch hatte ich heute einen passenderen Rahmen zum fahren.




Stuifen, oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Jörg lebt auch noch. Schöne Grüße Richtung Bodensee 

@DD
Ja, die sind alle samt ein wenig zu kurz. Änderungen sind aber schon in Planung. Hat sich alles verschoben nachdem mal wieder jemand auf die Idee kam oben alles zu zerstören. Da hätte es auch noch nen richtig fettes Ding gegeben  der kleinere, auch im Vid, steht aber wieder.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Falls mal wieder jemand nach WI kommen sollte, können wir ja mal meinen Hometrail fahren
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3151



Der Steppi wird ein Filmstar, lass' mich dein Groupie sein  Nee im Ernst, sieht nett aus, was da im Wald steht. Nur die letzte Kante sieht irgendwie aus, als ob die recht fies das Hinterrad kickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2009)

Kickt nicht wirklich. Geht aber auch nicht geil raus.
Liegt daran, dass dort die Fußgänger sind und man dort nix bauen sollte. Was da steht, sieht rel. nat. aus. Man sollte es aber mal wieder anschieben. Man könnte dort richtig segeln


----------



## zerg10 (7. Oktober 2009)

Yo, sehr feine Strecke, macht direkt Lust mal wieder selbst was zu schaufeln.

Und jetzt noch ein Kultur-Tip: Am 5.November spielen die Emil Bulls im Universum (Uni Vaihingen) !!!!


----------



## butter.cb (7. Oktober 2009)

guten abend!!!! is einer von euch faulenzern am sonntag beim funrace in albstadt? suche noch bandmitglieder fürn rock-contest samstag abend


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> guten abend!!!! is einer von euch faulenzern am sonntag beim funrace in albstadt? suche noch bandmitglieder fürn rock-contest samstag abend



Äh... nööö  

Komme gerade vom ersten Nightride der nahenden Wintersaison zurück. War aber eher wie warme Sommernacht 

Samstag bin ich jedenfalls in Heidelberg, Trails checken...


----------



## sms (8. Oktober 2009)

Floater schrieb:


> Stuifen, oder?


Jain,
Das Bild steht auf dem Stuifen,
abgebildet ist der Staufen.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab' ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich den Herbst zum :kotz: finde...


----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2009)

Wieso? Endlich wieder Nightrides, Schlammschlachten und kalte Füße. Ich find's spaßig! Aber ich bin ja auch viiieeeell jünger *duck-und-weg*


----------



## Koeni (12. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mir auch gerade überlegt, ob ich mich nachher noch in die Matsche begeben soll


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Samstag im Matsch gespielt. Und Sonntag dann eine Stunde geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier bei mir ist der Waldboden trotz Regen immer noch erstaunlich trocken... nur an einigen Stellen steht etwas Wasser. Man merkt halt, daß es zu lange trocken war... Mittwoch gibt's wieder einen Night-Ride, mal sehen, ob's dann feuchter ist


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hier bei mir ist der Waldboden trotz Regen immer noch erstaunlich trocken... nur an einigen Stellen steht etwas Wasser. Man merkt halt, daß es zu lange trocken war... Mittwoch gibt's wieder einen Night-Ride, mal sehen, ob's dann feuchter ist



Kann ich nicht behaupten.
Hier ist der totale Matsch. Ist halt auch so dämlicher Lehmboden


----------



## zerg10 (13. Oktober 2009)

Yo, dem kann ich mich anschliessen. Das Simon-Wäldchen ist eine Drift-Challenge auf Blättern u. Lehm u. meine schnucklige kleine Bahn liegt schon im Dornröschenschlaf...


----------



## dangerousD (14. Oktober 2009)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt... abgesehen von zwei oder drei kleinen Pfützen ist hier alles trocken. So kann es von mir aus ruhig den ganzen Winter über bleiben  Ach ja, Nightride macht Laune!


----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier gehts eigentlich auch. Rutschig isses, aber matschig eigentlich kaum...


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer ist jetzt eigentlich am 24.10. alles am Start ? SMS, Steppi, DD, ich und ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (16. Oktober 2009)

was isn am 24.10.?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2009)

@Boerni

Wieder zurück? 

24.10 is Todtnau


----------



## boerni (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich frei bekomm, bin ich dabei


----------



## Floater (18. Oktober 2009)

Heute erste Tour mit 15 cm Neuschnee gemacht...sehr lustig, aber ist bei euch auf dem Kalender nicht auch noch Oktober?


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2009)

@floater

Naja, der Winter hat ein kurzes Stelldichein gegeben... nächste Woche wird es wieder wärmer  Auch bei Euch...

@boerni

Wäre cool, wenn das klappt! 

@all

Wer ist denn nun noch dabei? So, wie es jetzt aussieht, fahre ich von Herrenberg aus allein runter. A bisserl Gesellschaft kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## zerg10 (19. Oktober 2009)

Mir isses Wurst mit wem ich fahre, Hauptsache ihr vergesst mich nicht. Achso, Espresso bekommt derjenige, der als erstes vor meiner Tür steht


----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2009)

@zerg
Dann falle ich schon mal aus als Taxi-Chauffeur...

...ich ahne schon, wer Samstag nicht dabei ist UND auch noch eine Ausrede hat


----------



## sms (19. Oktober 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mir *iss*es *Wurst* mit wem ich fahre, Hauptsache ihr verg*ess*t mich nicht. Achso, Espresso bekommt derjenige, der als erstes vor meiner Tür steht



Zerg, es gibt kein Zurück mehr!

Kannst schonmal mit dem CD-brennen anfangen 
Fahrrad bitte in montiertem und fahrbereitem Zustand.

Ach ja,
ich trinke meinen Espresso schwarz.

und ich der Not ess' ich die Wurst auch ohne Brot.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Oktober 2009)

Schon gebrannt bzw. auf einen Stick kopiert  Radl ist soweit sauber u. wartet im Stall. Espresso gibt's auch.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2009)

@sms

Ich hoffe, Du bist Dir Deiner immensen Verantwortung bewußt. Notfalls mußt Du den alten Mann zu Teilnahme prügeln. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, wie er sich hier im Vorfeld äußert - der bastelt bestimmt schon an einer Ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (20. Oktober 2009)

Jaja, ihr wollt mich nur zur Rentenlüge treiben, aber ich komme mit...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Jaja, i........, aber ich komme mit...



Freu mich auf Samstag.


----------



## Koeni (20. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyF5tbN8iXw&feature=related"]YouTube - Russian Bike Trick (With subtitles)[/ame]


----------



## brumbrum (21. Oktober 2009)

Samstag soll's regnen


----------



## zerg10 (21. Oktober 2009)

Den einen Tag im Schlamm nehme ich mal auf mich. Alleine schon wegen dem Dörk


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Steven lebt au  Gruß zu Hause!

ach ja, wenn es regnet, gibt es wenigstens keinen Bodenfrost


----------



## brumbrum (21. Oktober 2009)

Eisregen


----------



## sms (21. Oktober 2009)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Eisregen



halt maul


----------



## sms (21. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du bist Dir Deiner immensen Verantwortung bewußt. Notfalls mußt Du den alten Mann zu Teilnahme prügeln. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, wie er sich hier im Vorfeld äußert - der bastelt bestimmt schon an einer Ausrede


Mir ist es eigentlich vollkommen wurscht, wie er sich im Vorfeld äussert.

Knebel in den Mund, mit nem Knüppel eins übergezogen, rein in den Kofferaum und los gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (21. Oktober 2009)

...von euch bleibt keiner bis sonntag in todtnau? da würd ich anrücken um die bikepark saison zu besiegeln...als 6 tage arbeiter bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig...


----------



## zerg10 (22. Oktober 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich vollkommen wurscht, wie er sich im Vorfeld äussert.
> 
> Knebel in den Mund, mit nem Knüppel eins übergezogen, rein in den Kofferaum und los gehts.



Guter Plan  Wann bist du am Samstag in etwa bei mir ?


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2009)

Huiuiui,
ich komm gerade aus dem Wald und hab mal meine "neue" Gabel getestet.
Echt krass, mit 160mm ist das Pitch nochmal was ganz anderes. Voll pfetzige Geometrie . Der Lenkwinkel wird noch etwas flacher und das Tretlager kommt zwar n bissel hoch, aber das ist beim Pitch ja eh extrem tief mit der Pike. Passt also echt gut. Am Berg gehts auch noch, scheiß auf u - Turn
Ich war ziemlich überrascht und hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so viel ausmacht. Die 160er Nixon (danke an Mike bzw. Björn für die Leihgabe ) geht auch besser als vermutet. Klar, kein Maxle oder sowas, aber von der reinen Funktion her gesehn eigentlich zu unrecht so selten an Bikes zu sehn.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen kürzeren und flacheren Vorbau, dann isses pfolle karacho pfetzig...

Meine Schlussfogerung lautet also: Baut Euch 160er Gabeln in die Bitches und werdet glücklich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2009)

Sag ich doch 

@Björn
War doch ok, oder?


----------



## sms (22. Oktober 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> mit 160mm ist das Pitch nochmal was ganz anderes. ... Passt also echt gut. Am Berg gehts auch noch, scheiß auf u - Turn
> Ich war ziemlich überrascht und hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so viel ausmacht. .... kein Maxle oder sowas, ...



Hmm?


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2009)

Der Preis ist zwar heiß, aber so ne Gabel zu kaufen wär mir viel zu riskant und so fernbedienungsblödsinn hat an meinen Rädern auch nix verloren . Ich tendiere momentan zu ner 2009er Lyrik u - Turn (wobei ich das u - turn eh nicht benutzen würde), oder zu ner 2010er 55 TST2 Air. Die Marzocchi ist mir aber auch noch zu riskant, da will ich erst Erfahrungsberichte hören / lesen.
Aber ich hab ja jetzt erst mal ne Übergangslösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2009)

Floater schrieb:


> ...von euch bleibt keiner bis sonntag in todtnau? da würd ich anrücken um die bikepark saison zu besiegeln...als 6 tage arbeiter bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig...



Och menno... Du hast noch immer einen Tag im Park gut bei uns. Aber ich kann nur Samstag, die anderen allem Anschein nach auch. Sorry


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag ist immer ein recht ungünstiger Tag.
Manchmal braucht man auch einen Tag um sich zu kurieren. Vom Muskelkater versteht sich


----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Der Preis ist zwar heiß, aber so ne Gabel zu kaufen wär mir viel zu riskant und so fernbedienungsblödsinn hat an meinen Rädern auch nix verloren . Ich tendiere momentan zu ner 2009er Lyrik u - Turn (wobei ich das u - turn eh nicht benutzen würde), oder zu ner 2010er 55 TST2 Air. Die Marzocchi ist mir aber auch noch zu riskant, da will ich erst Erfahrungsberichte hören / lesen.
> Aber ich hab ja jetzt erst mal ne Übergangslösung



Mit der Lyrik machst Du nichts falsch... bin mit meiner äußerst zufrieden. Ich würde Stahlfeder/Öl auf jeden Fall einer Luftgabel vorziehen - wobei ich auch in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse spiele  Mein kurzes Luftgabel-Intermezzo war eher negativ...


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist sogar noch 100g leichter als die 55er. Und hat eben auch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Käme bei mir aber leider nur gebraucht in Frage


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2009)

Achtung! 

Wenn Ihr jemanden kennt, der nen Demo von 2006 kaufen würde bzw. sich für was gebrauchtes Interessiert, könntet Ihr mich und mein Demo mal ins Spiel bringen. Verkaufen würde ich:

Rahmen 2006 (wenn gewünscht mit Steuersatz)
DHX 5.0 (Akira Tuning)
Hinterrad Hope Pro II mit 721er Mavic 
Holzfeller Kurbel mit Howitzer Innenlager ( auf Demo abgestimmt )
Kefü Gizmo bis 40 Zähne

Danke Euch 

Und nein, ich sag noch nicht was es wird


----------



## Floater (22. Oktober 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Hmm?




...die am meisten unterschätzte Gabel! Quälen sie nun schon ein 3/4 Jahr in wechselnder Besetzung! Absolut der hammer, man sollte sie aber nur bei guten Radhändlern kaufen D ) Weil die holen sie sich direkt von Suntour und kaufen nicht das alte zeug mit den alten Kartuschen, das der deutsche Vertrieb noch rumgammeln hat...


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2009)

hab gerade mal n bissel gegoogelt und die Gabel scheint sogar echt richtig geil zu sein und wurde auch schon in Bikes bei Crankworx etc. gefahren. Gibts da auch ne Stahlfederversion ? Was kostet die denn bei dem "guten" Händler ?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (23. Oktober 2009)

hm, auf der suntour seite gibts die nur mit 140 - 180mm


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2009)

Nö

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SID=sid9c42d183009b940e9fdf8e60a2cc6/index.php?screen=sh.product_series&tnid=2557


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber gut, dass Du Interesse zeigst. Kauf die mal und fahr sie für mich probe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (23. Oktober 2009)

okay, welche solls denn sein?


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2009)

Ne pfetzige.

Ich nehm heute das Rad wieder mit zur Uni und geh danach noch bissel innen Wald wenn das Wetter nicht ganz übel wird bis dahin. Kannst Dich ja melden, wenn Du Bock hast. Ich denk das wird so halb fünf bis fünf.
Meinst Du hast die Gabel bis dahin ?


----------



## zerg10 (23. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Achtung!
> 
> Wenn Ihr jemanden kennt, der nen Demo von 2006 kaufen würde bzw. sich für was gebrauchtes Interessiert, könntet Ihr mich und mein Demo mal ins Spiel bringen. Verkaufen würde ich:
> 
> ...



Das "Neue" wird dann wohl was mit 150x12 Hinterbau u. 83mm Innenlager sein


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe auf das neue Glory (das ich in Schladming gesehn hab und das echt saugeil aussah)


----------



## zerg10 (23. Oktober 2009)

Das hier ? Sieht etwas, hmmmm, arg organisch aus....


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2009)

hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber live ist das eines der geilsten Bikes, die ich bisher gesehen hab. Das war die polierte Version:

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/model/glory.0/4381/39197/


Ich wette, dass Du es geil findest wenn Du es (dann beim Mike  ) siehst


----------



## boerni (23. Oktober 2009)

so alders,
ich kann morgen leider nicht kommen. kackt mich richtig an, aber so ist das leben eines sklavens.
@mike
das mit der gabel ist auf jeden fall voll ok. 

braucht einer von euch eigentlich noch ne gabel, bin grad am ausmisten. anbieten kann ich nixons mit 145 oder 160mm, IT oder stahlfeder, eine wotan, umgebaut auf 2 luftkammern und andere dichtungen, gell dirk, shermans mit 1.5 und 150 bzw. 170mm, minutes mit 120 bzw. 140mm (richtig geile gabel) und r7 mit 100mm. kostenpunkt, nen bier oder cola.
und wenn ich schon dabei bin, kennt ihr jemanden, der mein dhler will? will noch 2500euro dafür. 
also, wünsch euch allen viel spass morgen.

björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Giant war in der polierten Version in Bmais. Sieht sehr lecker aus. Die Typen von der Freeride meinten es fährt auch so gut wie es aussieht. 

Aber das wird es "leider" nicht. Hatte mich dafür interessiert, aber es tut sich was auf, was ich nicht ausschlagen kann. 

Dazu evtl. nächste Woche mehr.


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2009)

Hm, dann is mein nächster Tipp Lapierre 

Edit: doch nicht. Es wird Nicoblei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Es wird Nicoblei





Hoffe Ihr seid alle wieder angekommen. 
mein Big King xxl liegt mir noch gut im Bauch.

Hab ja nur 3 Fahrten gemacht aber geil wars trotzdem.
Bin mal gespannt wie es meiner Gabel geht. Mal sehen wann ich Zeit habe mit das anzusehen.

Für die, die nicht dabei waren, mir stand ein Baum in Weg. Kurzfristig


----------



## sms (24. Oktober 2009)

So, 
nun das Video zum heutigen Tag in Todtnau 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWEi9xi52YY"]YouTube - Todtnau[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2009)

Simon  und Gute Besserung
Man sieht genau wieviel Pause du gemacht hast

Ach ja, zeig doch mal das Höhenprofil.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Für die, die nicht dabei waren, mir stand ein Baum in Weg. Kurzfristig



Für alle , die nicht dabei waren: mir stand ein Matthias auf seinem VP free im Weg. Kurzfristig  Hat ganz gut gerummst, Protektoren sei dank ist aber nicht viel passiert...

War auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Abschluß, strahlender Sonnenschein und eine Strecke mit bestem Grip!  
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Felix hatte auf Grund des schlechten Wetters  geschlossen... da waren ein paar Leute echt angepisst.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes: auch dieses Jahr steht wieder das Abschlußevent an, welches sich nicht mit Radfahren befaßt... richtig, es soll wieder auf die *Go-Kart-Bahn* gehen!!!

Teilnehmerkreis: diesjährige PortesDuSoleil-Teilnehmer. Damit haben wir die zwölf Plätze ohnehin voll...

Von meiner Seite aus wären folgende Termine möglich:

Sa, 28.11.09
Sa, 12.12.09
Sa, 19.12.09

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Der Termin mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnt  Torsten lade ich noch ein, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für Zugereiste  kann ich ebenfalls anbieten.


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2009)

@DD
ich dachte echt, ich komm' da noch vorbei 

12.12. würde bei mir passen.

Ansonsten war's gestern ein schöner Tag u. ein würdiger Saisonabschluß (also für mich  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (25. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> Sa, 28.11.09
> Sa, 12.12.09
> Sa, 19.12.09
> ..


Alles noch möglich.


----------



## dirtmag (25. Oktober 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Alles noch möglich.


Dito.


----------



## sms (25. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Simon  und Gute Besserung
> Man sieht genau wieviel Pause du gemacht hast
> 
> Ach ja, zeig doch mal das Höhenprofil.



Danke,

ein wenig ziehts noch, aber sonst gehts wieder.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2009)

@SMS


Kannste auch ein Höhenprofil von einer Fahrt machen und im Verhältnis zu Höhe. Also Real. Weißt was ich meine. 

@Kart fahren

Wenn es allen egal ist und Matze am 12.12.09 kann, sag ich auch 12.12..

November is blöd und 19.12 zu Nah an Weihnachten.


----------



## sms (25. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @SMS
> 
> 
> Kannste auch ein Höhenprofil von einer Fahrt machen und im Verhältnis zu Höhe. Also Real. Weißt was ich meine.
> ...


Ne, weis nicht genau was du meinst.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Ne, weis nicht genau was du meinst.


Naja, halt ein Höhenprofil von nur einer Fahrt.
Wenn (y)1000m Höhe und  (x)3000m Länge dann sollte das auch Maßstäblich sein. jetzt sieht es doch nach freien Fall oder Champery aus


----------



## sms (26. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Naja, halt ein Höhenprofil von nur einer Fahrt.
> Wenn (y)1000m Höhe und  (x)3000m Länge dann sollte das auch Maßstäblich sein. jetzt sieht es doch nach freien Fall oder Champery aus



Also Prinzipiell wäre da fast alles Möglich.
!!! WENN man mir das sagt, *bevor* ich die Rohdaten (Position, Höhe, Geschwindigkeit) vom Gps-Tragger lösche. 
Dann hätte ich die Daten vorher als CSV-Datei exportiert und diese hätte man dann normal mit Excel bearbeiten können.

So ist's im nachgang etwas komplizierter.


----------



## dirtmag (26. Oktober 2009)

Bikeparkbesuche in Excell nachbearbeiten... Was kommt als nächstes? Messung des verbrauchten Federwegs je Stunde und Kilometer kombiniert mit durchschnittlicher Erosion des Bodens und und Liveübertragung aller Daten in Google Maps?


----------



## sms (26. Oktober 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Bikeparkbesuche in Excell nachbearbeiten... Was kommt als nächstes? Messung des verbrauchten Federwegs je Stunde und Kilometer kombiniert mit durchschnittlicher Erosion des Bodens und und Liveübertragung aller Daten in Google Maps?



Sagt jemand, der auf der Autobahn in seinem I-Phone nachgoggled, wo er gerade ist


----------



## brumbrum (26. Oktober 2009)

Dem sms ist halt langweilig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2009)

@sms
 

@Dirtmag
Das mit dem verbrauchten Federweg pro Stunde find ich ne geniale Idee.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Oktober 2009)

So, ab Donnerstag geht's nochmal nach BMais. Offiziell hat der Park ja seit Sonntag zu, aber evtl. geht ja noch was.
Muss ja meine Bastelaktion irgendwo testen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> So, ab Donnerstag geht's nochmal nach BMais. Offiziell hat der Park ja seit Sonntag zu, aber evtl. geht ja noch was.
> Muss ja meine Bastelaktion irgendwo testen...


Du kannst die Karre ja auch durch den Bayr- Wald treten 
Bist ja fit. Viel Spaß


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte hier jetzt offiziell fest:

Das *SoFa-Go-Kart-Jahresabschlußevent steigt am 12.12.09.* Wie immer im Kartion Gärtringen. Genaue Uhrzeit gebe ich durch, sobald die Reservierung bestätigt ist!!! Also, Kalender raus und vormerken!!!


Ach ja: hat jemand Bock, mich am Samstag nach Wildbad zu begleiten???


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach ja: hat jemand Bock, mich am Samstag nach Wildbad zu begleiten???



NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätt schon mal wieder Bock, aber ich hab kein Rad und keine Zeit 


Edit: Ich nehm heute die Bitch wieder mit an die Uni und geh danach noch n bissl Dämmerungsride machen (falls ich nicht zu spät raus komme). Wenn's gut läuft bin ich irgendwann so gegen halb fünf bis fünf im Wald. Falls jemand mit will, bitte ne sms schreiben...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie hat mich Matthias letztes WE ganz stark an Christian Ulmen erinnert. Verbunden war das mit dieser Serie. 
Matze, nicht böse sein. Nur das Basecap und der Bauch haben mich sofort inspiriert 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMNwOYp7P24"]YouTube - Der Rivale - ulmen.tv LKW-Waschanlage Teil 1/6[/ame]

Übrigens gibt es 6 Teile. Sind ganz lustig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, Bestellung is raus 

@DD 
Das Zeug ist angekommen. Danke nochmal.
Und jetzt geht es mal nach Thüringen.


----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2009)

@Mike
wird das ne Gbox ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. Oktober 2009)

So Leute, nun ist es offiziell: die Go-Kart-Bahn ist gebucht.

*Am 12.12.09 steigt das Go-Kart-Abschußevent. Treffpunkt: 18.30 am Kartion in Gärtringen. Wie immer das Rennpaket A...*

...und ich bin morgen in Wildbad


----------



## dangerousD (31. Oktober 2009)

Was soll ich sagen? Wildbad war genial  Der DH wurde für's Rennen ein wenig umgebaut bzw. verlegt, macht richtig Spaß. Jede Menge Wurzeln, in allen Variationen. Bei Nässe auf jeden Fall richtig tricky, bei Trockenheit und Sonnenschein (so wie heute) aber verdammt spaßig.

Bin begeistert!  Auch von den Reifen: "rasierte" Wetscreams. Die kann ich jetzt auch prima bei Trockenheit fahren, die halbierten Stollen knicken kaum noch weg. Super Grip, v.a. wenn es feuchter ist, auf losem, tiefen Boden und natürlich bei Nässe. Hätte ich gleich machen sollen


----------



## zerg10 (1. November 2009)

@Steppi
Hab' dir zuliebe auch schon meinen Untertitel geändert 

Und hier mal ein Bild von meiner Vorweihnachtsbastelaktion:







Hab' ziemlich lange mit den Jungs im sonnigen Kalifornien diskutiert u. das Ergebnis ist ein kürzerer Dämpfer, Einbaulänge 216mm (vorher 222mm), rein rechnerisch verliere ich damit ca. 2cm Federweg, hab' aber dafür ein deutlich tieferes Tretlager u. die ganze Fuhre kommt weiter runter u. man sitzt deutlich mehr in als auf dem Bike.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2009)

@Zerg
Wünsche viel Spaß damit.
Warste jetzt in Bayrischen Wald?


----------



## zerg10 (1. November 2009)

Yup, war bis gestern unten, aber der Park hatte zu u. zum Schieben war ich zu faul...
Wettertechnisch war's allerdings 1a.


----------



## sms (1. November 2009)

@zerg 
schaut besser aus so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (3. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... richtig, es soll wieder auf die *Go-Kart-Bahn* gehen!!!
> 
> Teilnehmerkreis: diesjährige PortesDuSoleil-Teilnehmer.
> ...




schade. wär gerne auch mal wieder mit...


----------



## boerni (3. November 2009)

sodale,
gibts für mich noch nen startplatz beim go kart rennen? hab frei bekommen.
wär cool, wenn nicht komm ich trotzdem.
gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> wär cool, wenn nicht komm ich trotzdem.
> gruss
> björn



 ......mehr sog i net


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> sodale,
> gibts für mich noch nen startplatz beim go kart rennen? hab frei bekommen.
> wär cool, wenn nicht komm ich trotzdem.
> gruss
> björn



'f jeden, Alta!  Allein schon als kleine Wiedergutmachung wegen Deiner Schlafgelegenheit in Les Gets


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (3. November 2009)

ja, geil. aber zieh dein 80s strampler an. dann geh mer steil!


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2009)

@björn
sauber, wird sicher wieder spaßig wenn der Seggl uns alle versägt 

Unser Versandproblem hat sich dann ja auch erledigt, oder ?


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2009)

Hey Mike alter Videojunk,

was gibt's denn für gute Race-Videos von dieser Saison ?
Hab mal wieder Bock auf eins...


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2009)

Bin zwar nicht der Mike, aber ich sage mal "Made"...

...kein Race-Video, aber auf jeden krasse Action zeigt dann auch das ANTI Days of Thunder Video - wenn es denn mal fertig ist. Den Teaser und Videoblog gibt es schon hier.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hey Mike alter Videojunk,
> 
> was gibt's denn für gute Race-Videos von dieser Saison ?
> Hab mal wieder Bock auf eins...



hab selbst noch keins gekauft.
Keine Ahnung ob Du je 
3 Focus
The uprising 
oder Foot out flat out gesehen hast. Ist aber alles Saison 2008.
2009er Filme gibt es glaube noch keine.

was gut werden soll ist wohl Anthill oder so.

Hab gestern Abend das hier geschaut. Im 3. Post ist der Film Whats next. FInd ihn recht geil. Solche Trails will ich auch. Dirt lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden.


Ansonsten werde ich mir sicher das ein oder andere zulegen.

Wenn Du die oben nicht kennst, geb Bescheid.


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2009)

Nee, ich kenn die nicht, hab aber halt auch Bock auf nen Film von dieser Saison.
What's next hab ich auch schon.

Foot out flat out 2 kommt als "fast and loose" ende November.Den Made Trailer hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Sieht ganz gut aus.Days of Thunder dafür ziemlich schei$e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (6. November 2009)

...und wieder ein Jahr vorbei. Wie jedes Jahr läd der Jör wieder zu seinem Geburtstag ein:
14.11.2008 ab ca. 14:00 eine Runde Radfahren, dann Duschen dann


----------



## sms (8. November 2009)

Floater schrieb:


> .....
> 14.11.*2008* ab ca. 14:00 ....


oh mist, habe ich verpasst


----------



## Floater (8. November 2009)

...wird dieses jahr zur gleichen Uhrzeit wieder stattfinden, hast also noch mal glück gehabt!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. November 2009)

Hallo Jörg,
leider ist Wiesbaden immer noch soweit von Dir weg wie letztes Jahr. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Grüße auch an Nici.


----------



## beat (8. November 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> leider ist Wiesbaden immer noch soweit von Dir weg wie letztes Jahr. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Grüße auch an Nici.



Aber Stuttgart ist deutlich näher! 

Komm' doch zum Jubi-Ride am 1. Advent, das würd' (vermutlich nicht nur) mich richtig freuen! Gibt dieses Jahr bestimmt auch wieder ein hübsches Wiedersehen mit den alten Bekannten und anschließendem Glühwein-Umtrunk.


----------



## zerg10 (12. November 2009)

Floater schrieb:


> ...wird dieses jahr zur gleichen Uhrzeit wieder stattfinden, hast also noch mal glück gehabt!



Sorry, aber ich bekomme dieses WE leider keinen Freigang


----------



## Koeni (12. November 2009)

...und ich muss leider lernen und kann auch nicht kommen, sorry


----------



## zerg10 (13. November 2009)

Weiss eigentlich einer von euch, ob es den BMX-/Skate-Park in Esslingen unter der Brücke noch gibt ?


----------



## slayerrider (13. November 2009)

gibt es noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. November 2009)

Sehr schön, danke. Werde ich nächste Woche wohl mal antesten...


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2009)

Gestern in Heidelberg... schön war's!


----------



## dirtmag (15. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Gestern in Heidelberg... schön war's!


Was für ein Wahnsinnskicker, kein Wunder das der Typ an der Seite sich da nicht rübergetraut hat


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Was für ein Wahnsinnskicker, kein Wunder das der Typ an der Seite sich da nicht rübergetraut hat



...und ich bin in höchster Gefahr, da ich ja nur Nobby Nics fahre. Die haben doch nur eine Forststraßenzulassung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2009)

@Floater

Sorry und nachträglich noch alles gute zum Geburtstag.

@DD
 Hier sieht der Wald ganz anders aus. Hier is Matsch wie die Sau 
In HD scheint es die letzten Wochen nicht unbedingt geregnet zu haben. Oder der Boden ist net so´n Scheiß Zeugs wie hier.

Bin gestern über nen Double und hatte mit einem einschlag gerechnet. Konnte mir das Loch ganz in Ruhe anschauen so schnell wars gestern


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2009)

@steppi

Unter dem trockenen Laub war Schmierseife... stellenweise zumindest. Also recht tricky. Aber lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

Hallo Leude,

gibt es Wünsche für das Aprés Go-Kart am 12.12.? Vorschläge einfach hier abgeben 

Cheers

der D


----------



## sms (17. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hallo Leude,
> 
> gibt es Wünsche für das Aprés Go-Kart am 12.12.? Vorschläge einfach hier abgeben
> 
> ...


Same procedure as last year?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. November 2009)

Is zwar blöd wegen der Fahrerrei, aber ich bin wieder für Stuttgart. 
Wegen mir wieder Cantina. Essen und Cocktails waren, zumindest bei mir, gut. 
Einen Fahrer für uns Herrenberger müssen wir halt ausknobeln. Es sei denn es meldet sich wer freiwillig.


----------



## zerg10 (18. November 2009)

Ich will wieder zu den Rollerball-Hühnern


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich will wieder zu den Rollerball-Hühnern


Gerade als verheirateter Familienvater würde ich nach mehr streben. 
Krieg bei dem Gedanken schon pusteln.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2009)

Für die unter Euch, die nicht wissen wie man Zug- und Druckstufe einstellt.
Guggst Du hier


----------



## dirtmag (18. November 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Für die unter Euch, die nicht wissen wie man Zug- und Druckstufe einstellt.
> Guggst Du hier


Ich bleib bei Kabelbinder. Außer du stellst mir die Gabel ein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Kabelbinder. Außer du stellst mir die Gabel ein



Ist ein Reizvolles Angebot. Aber ich lehne mal ab


----------



## Koeni (18. November 2009)

Ich hab nicht verstanden, wie das gehn soll, aber der Mike ja schon  Wir können uns ja alle mal treffen und er stellt bei den ganzen Bikes die Federelemente nach der Anleitung ein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht verstanden, wie das gehn soll, aber der Mike ja schon  Wir können uns ja alle mal treffen und er stellt bei den ganzen Bikes die Federelemente nach der Anleitung ein



Wer das nicht versteht, dürfte nicht an einer Uni studieren. Zeiten sind das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2009)

Sehr geiles Video 

BTT: dann gehen wir halt wieder ins Cantina. Mike reserviert 

Und ja, ich biete mich als Fahrer für die "Herrenberger" an....


----------



## sms (18. November 2009)

@driver + alter Zerg...
Machen wir das genauso wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video
> 
> BTT: dann gehen wir halt wieder ins Cantina. Mike reserviert
> 
> Und ja, ich biete mich als Fahrer für die "Herrenberger" an....




Das kann ich machen
Sind wir 12? Uhrzeit 20-20:30???



Das Du Dich immer als Fahrer in den Vordergrund stellen willst. Find ich


----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2009)

Sind wir 12? Keine Ahnung...

...durchzählen, Mädels!

Ich fange an:

1 (ich)
2 (Torsten)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2009)

3 Mike
4 Zerg
5 sms
6 Stefan
? seggl
? schofseggl
? chris
? Björn

Hab ich noch wen vergessen?
Dann sind wir 10


----------



## driver79 (19. November 2009)

ne wackelige 7 is der chris, kp ob ich um die uhrzeit schon wach bin  kann ich erst definitiv im laufe der kw 50 sagen...


@sms + zerg
wie ham wir das denn letztes jahr gemacht???


----------



## zerg10 (19. November 2009)

> [email protected] + zerg
> wie ham wir das denn letztes jahr gemacht??? ...



Wollte ich auch gerade fragen. irgendwann bin ich mal gefahren, aber ich glaube dass waren das Jahr mit dem Besuch auf der Rollerball-Bahn


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2009)

Ja, dann sind der Seggl und der Schoofseggl die Nummern 8 + 9

Habt ihr die Reportage über Sam Brown gesehn ?

Der war in NWD 3 unter den young guns in der Szene mit dem Hamsterrad (einziger NWD den ich gekauft hab ).
Is in diesem Frühjahr erwischt worden als er mim Heli 200Kilo Ganja aus Canada rausgeflogen hat, kam innen Knast und hat sich dann in seiner Zelle erhängt 

http://www.cbc.ca/fifth/2009-2010/over_the_edge/


----------



## zerg10 (19. November 2009)

Ist doch jetzt nach Miles Rockwell u. Missy Giove schon der dritte "prominente" MTBler, den sie mit Dope erwischt haben. Schade, dass die so abdrehen u. tragisch isses auch irgendwie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. November 2009)

Naja, mit Dope erwischt zu werden find ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, aber 200Kg mim Hubschrauber ausfliegen is schon ne andere Nummer


----------



## zerg10 (19. November 2009)

Naja, tragisch ist halt das Ende...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2009)

Ich bin ja nicht der Englisch Fuchs und hab den Bericht nicht geschaut. 
Sollte er dazu gezwungen worden sein, dass Zeug anzubauen und auszufliegen, isses tragisch. Ansonsten muss ich sagen, damit sollte man rechnen. Auch hätte er ja seine Strafe absitzen können.


----------



## dirtmag (19. November 2009)

Was glaubt ihr denn wie die sich die teuren Bikes finanzieren.


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2009)

@Englisch-Fuchs
Er wurde natürlich nicht gezwungen


----------



## sms (19. November 2009)

An alle Samstag 21.11.2009 ab 11 Uhr 
Trailtour bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. November 2009)

@sms

Da bin ich doch dabei... und ich dachte, das bleibt unter uns. Jetzt macht der das auch noch öffentlich 




Spaß... Stefan kann leider nicht, aber vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Bock. Wäre cool, mal wieder ein paar von Euch auf 'nem Bike zu sehen!

Cheers!


----------



## sms (20. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...aber vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Bock. Wäre cool, mal wieder ein paar von Euch auf 'nem Bike zu sehen!


Genau ihr faulen Säcke!


----------



## sms (21. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Spaß... ...



Jow, mir hats gefallen.

Die http://www.bikemap.net/route/355591

2 x DD-Platten  aber sonst gut.
Das nächste Mal bei mir aber definitiv mitFrühstück.

PS.
Bei mir stimmts ganz genau mit den Höhenmeter, oben bei der Hütte standen 781hm ü.n.N, oder genau das zeigt es bei mir auch an.

sonstiges:
# Distanz: 32,4 km
# Höhenmeter: ca. 810 m


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2009)

@ SMS
Jetzt wo die Gabel nicht mehr Dir gehört, is dat scheiß u-turn am Sack.
Da könnt ich glatt durchdrehen


----------



## sms (21. November 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @ SMS
> Jetzt wo die Gabel nicht mehr Dir gehört, is dat scheiß u-turn am Sack.
> Da könnt ich glatt durchdrehen


  ups  

Ich kann mal nach so quittungen und so zeug schauen.


----------



## Koeni (21. November 2009)

Dann bin ich wohl die Nixon bald wieder los, wa


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl die Nixon bald wieder los, wa


Die Boxxer geht ja. Kann die nur nicht runter drehen. 
Bekommst ja bald ne eigne


----------



## dangerousD (21. November 2009)

@sms

Danke nochmal für's Führen 

Dieses mal haben wir uns immerhin auch nur 1x verfahren 
Gefahrene km und hm passen zu den Angaben meines Tachos... muß ihn halt wirklich mal nullen.

@all
Da ist Euch Schlaffis was entgangen


----------



## Koeni (21. November 2009)

@steppi
zum Glück, sonst hätte ich ja überhaupt kein Bike mehr


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. November 2009)

Howdie miteinander, 

gibt's dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder ein Sofa-Jub.Tour am ersten Advent?

Dann wäre ich wenigstens einmal dieses Jahr bei Euch mitgefahren .

Würde mich freuen Euch Säcke mal wieder auf einem Bike zu treffen. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (22. November 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ...
> Dann wäre ich wenigstens einmal dieses Jahr bei Euch mitgefahren .
> ...


Kannst du überhaupt noch radfahren? oder hast das schon verlernt?


PS.  Holk for Go-Kart???


----------



## sms (22. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQsNPhhR2gg&feature=channel"]YouTube- Die Welt auf SchwÃ¤bisch - dodokay - Folge 8 SWR Landesschau[/ame]


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. November 2009)

sms schrieb:


> Kannst du überhaupt noch radfahren? oder hast das schon verlernt?



Natürlich kann ich noch Rädle fahren.  Ich hab zwar wahrscheinlich zu Euch den Anschluss verloren aber für den Adventsausfahrt wird es hoffentlich noch reichen, Ihr müßt halt e weng auf den Senior Rücksicht nehmen. 

Habt Ihr denn noch ein Plätzle frei beim Kartfahren? Darf ich dann auch mit Hut fahren und meine umhekelte Klorolle aufs die Heckablage stellen?
Alter verpflichtet halt ....

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## beat (23. November 2009)

"Tradition ist wichtig", so der werte Trucker heute zu mir. Darum gibt's freilich wieder einen Jubi-Ride, und eins sei gleich vorneweg gesagt:
Es gilt die denkwürdige Ausfahrt vom letzten Jahr noch einmal zu toppen!! 

*Deshalb hier nun der Aufruf zur diesjährigen Jubiläumsausfahrt der Sonntagsfahrer am Sonntag, dem 29.11. um 13:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle" (Nähe Fernmeldeturm).*

Nach allgemeinem 

 und zwei bis drei Stunden gemütlichen Trailsurfens endet das Ganze bei  &  auf dem Stuttgarter Weihnachtsmarkt - feiner Treppendownhill in die Stadt inklusive!

Anmeldungen werden ab sofort entgegengenommen...


----------



## boerni (23. November 2009)

so,
ich leb noch und mach mal gleich ne ansage, ich komme auch am 12.12 (das ist doch das richtige datum oder?) die frage ist nur wo ich schlafen darf. und ob meine freundin auch mitkommen darf. wär nett wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde.

bezüglich gabeln:
bringe folgende gabeln mit:
mike 130mm irgendetwas
koni 160mm nixon mit intrinsic
basti 160mm 
stefan 160mm wotan mit anderen dichtungen

hab ich irgendjemanden vergessen?

gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2009)

@Björn 

Schön das es mit dem 12. klappt. 
wegen schlafen gab es doch letztens Mail vom Dirk. Guckst Du 

Ich ruf morgen mal an.


----------



## Koeni (24. November 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> koni 160mm nixon mit intrinsic



juhuuu


----------



## dirtmag (24. November 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> stefan 160mm wotan mit anderen dichtungen
> 
> hab ich irgendjemanden vergessen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Björn,

brauchst die Wotan für mich nicht mitzubringen. Ich brauchte die Gabel sofort (siehe PN) und hab mir daher andernweitig eine beschafft. Trotzdem Danke für dein Angebot.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (24. November 2009)

boerni schrieb:


> basti 160mm



juhu!

ne unterkunft könnte ich euch zwei auch bieten, wenn ihr nicht so hohe ansprüche habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2009)

@boerni

Sie hatten Post... und zwar schon am 17.11.  Meld' Dich einfach nochmal!

Cheers

Der-eine-Unterkunft-bieten-kann


----------



## Bube (27. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> ... an der Haltestelle "Stelle" (Nähe Fernmeldeturm).[/B]
> ...Anmeldungen werden ab sofort entgegengenommen...





ANMELDUNG 


Die Haltestelle "Stelle".... ist das die Endstation der Zacke, oben in Degerloch ?


----------



## beat (27. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> ANMELDUNG
> 
> 
> Die Haltestelle "Stelle".... ist das die Endstation der Zacke, oben in Degerloch ?



@Bube: Prima! Bringst du noch jemanden mit?

*Info an alle zum Treffpunkt:* Die Haltestelle "Stelle" ist eine U-Bahn-Haltestelle im Wald und liegt auf dem Sattel zwischen Fernseh- und Fernmeldeturm.


----------



## Bube (27. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> @Bube: Prima! Bringst du noch jemanden mit?....



Vielleicht loretto 


Haltestelle: Fernsehturm find ich, Fernmeldeturm 

Hier nicht drauf: http://www2.vvs.de/vvs/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=de


----------



## Koeni (27. November 2009)

http://nsmb.com/3384-new-bb-standard/


----------



## messias (27. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> "Tradition ist wichtig"
> Anmeldungen werden ab sofort entgegengenommen...



@Uli: Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. November 2009)

Hi Uli, 

wie bereits per PM angekündigt sind wir Beplinger auch dabei. Genaue Anzahl weiß ich nicht, es können aber durchaus 5 bis 6 werden, mal sehen. 

Grüsse und bis So. 
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (27. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Es gilt die denkwürdige Ausfahrt vom letzten Jahr noch einmal zu toppen!!


Ich kann mich an nichts denkwürdiges erinnern.


----------



## driver79 (27. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Vielleicht loretto
> 
> 
> Haltestelle: Fernsehturm find ich, Fernmeldeturm
> ...



guckst du hier 

http://www2.vvs.de/vvs/ROP/vvs03_00007bc0.pdf


----------



## dangerousD (27. November 2009)

Bin am 29. - wie jedes Jahr - nicht dabei  Sorry...

Hier mal wieder etwas zum Aufmuntern, aus den unendlichen Abgründen dieses Forums. Zur Vorgeschichte: ich habe ein Laufrad zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt eingestellt, für welches sich Anfang der Woche scheinbar ein Käufer fand. Es folgen Original-Zitate aus dem Schriftverkehr per Email.

_Käufer_: "geht noch was am preis??45 inclusive versand??hätte großes *kaufinteresse*.mfg ..."

_Ich_: "Servus ..., wenn 49,00 Euro inkl. Versand für Dich OK sind, kommen wir ins Geschäft. Was meinst Du? Gruß ..."

_Käufer_: "hallo ...!!würde sagen deal.hier meine bankverbindung: ..., dresdner bank,blz.1...,konr.0....sowie das geld eingegangen ist verschicke ich das rad.brauche dann noch deine adresse.mfg ....sowie ich dein wort habe markiere ich das rad als verkauft."

_Ich_: "?!? Eigentlich geht es darum, daß DU das Laufrad von MIR kaufst, immerhin ist es ja meine Anzeige ;-) Versuchen wir es mal so: Du überweist 49,00 Euro auf mein Konto ... und schickst mir Deine Adresse. Sobald das Geld auf meinem Konto ist, verschicke ich das Laufrad. Grüße ..."

_Käufer_: "*nee!!dan habich dich falsch verstanden*.sorry.kein bedarf mehr.da ich einen komplett neuen lrs dt swiss e2200 bekomme.mfg ..."




Was läuft bei der Kindererziehung bloß schief?!?  Oder war das Dope schimmlig?


----------



## Koeni (27. November 2009)

Falls es schimmliges Dope war, werd ich das auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## driver79 (27. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> "Tradition ist wichtig", so der werte Trucker heute zu mir. Darum gibt's freilich wieder einen Jubi-Ride, und eins sei gleich vorneweg gesagt:
> Es gilt die denkwürdige Ausfahrt vom letzten Jahr noch einmal zu toppen!!
> 
> *Deshalb hier nun der Aufruf zur diesjährigen Jubiläumsausfahrt der Sonntagsfahrer am Sonntag, dem 29.11. um 13:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle" (Nähe Fernmeldeturm).*
> ...



ich werd mal versuchen da zu sein, wenns net so früh wär


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2009)

@DD
Geil 

@Kartfahrer

Der Tisch für 12 ist ab 20-20:30 reserviert. Wenn der Termin 18 Uhr ist, sollten wir das schaffen.
Ansonsten ruf ich nochmal an.

Irgendwie schaffen wir es nie, dass mal wer Bilder macht beim Kartfahren. 
schade

Bis die Tage


----------



## beat (28. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Hier nicht drauf: http://www2.vvs.de/vvs/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=de


Doch! Einfach im Feld "Nach" das Wörtchen "Stelle" eingeben, der erste Eintrag "Stuttgart, Stelle" ist es dann. Sollten weiter Unklarheiten bestehen vielleicht einfach mal mich anrufen. Hast 'ne PM! 


Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ... sind wir Beplinger auch dabei. Genaue Anzahl weiß ich nicht, es können aber durchaus 5 bis 6 werden...





messias schrieb:


> Bin dabei!





driver79 schrieb:


> ich werd mal versuchen da zu sein, wenns net so früh wär


Ihr wisst schon, dass der Jubiride ganz allmählich zur Massenveranstaltung mutiert? 
So oder so: Eure Anmeldungen sehe ich als verbindlich  , und auf Entschuldigungen werden nicht gelten gelassen! 


slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an nichts denkwürdiges erinnern.


Ich schon!




Aber komm' doch einfach vorbei, dann helfen wir deinem Gedächtnis halt sprichwörtlich "etwas auf die Sprünge"! 

@Koeni & DD: Lieber nicht das schimmlige Dope ausprobieren, ansonsten wollt' ihr eines Tages noch Geld für die Benutzung des Threads zum Aufruf zur Jubitour! 

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was der zerg für den Sonntag so geplant hat?? Letztes Jahr hat er sich ja mal wieder erfolgreich um die Teilnahme gedrückt...


----------



## Koeni (28. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, was der zerg für den Sonntag so geplant hat??



Eier schaukeln natürlich


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Was läuft bei der Kindererziehung bloß schief?!?  Oder war das Dope schimmlig?



Hi DD, 

Du kannst uns ja mal zeigen wie man das mit der Kindererziehung besser macht. Wann ist es denn soweit?



Greetz vom ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (28. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> "Tradition ist wichtig", so der werte Trucker heute zu mir. Darum gibt's freilich wieder einen Jubi-Ride, und eins sei gleich vorneweg gesagt:
> Es gilt die denkwürdige Ausfahrt vom letzten Jahr noch einmal zu toppen!!
> 
> *Deshalb hier nun der Aufruf zur diesjährigen Jubiläumsausfahrt der Sonntagsfahrer am Sonntag, dem 29.11. um 13:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle" (Nähe Fernmeldeturm).*
> ...



Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit werd´ ich auch dabei sein.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## zerg10 (28. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> ...
> Weiß eigentlich jemand, was der zerg für den Sonntag so geplant hat?? Letztes Jahr hat er sich ja mal wieder erfolgreich um die Teilnahme gedrückt...



Und wenn ich hier schon mal namentlich erwähnt werde, sage ich mal zu. Hab' aber nur bis 16:00 Freigang, danach kreisen die Helikopter


----------



## sms (28. November 2009)

Ich versuchs mal ....

(wenn ich den Glühwein nachher überstehe)


----------



## slayerrider (28. November 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Ich schon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich ziemlich sicher da. Leider musst ich ja letztes mal früher gehen....


----------



## Bube (29. November 2009)

Servus Beat,

während Ihr noch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt seit 
möchte ich mich für´s Mitnehmen bedanken 

Tolle Trails mit einem ganzen Haufen wilder Kerle und Mädels 
Das Wetter hast Du auch gut besorgt:  gerne wieder 


Grüße vom 101


Micha


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. November 2009)

Hallo, 

auch ich möchte mich bedanken. Spaß hat es gemacht, auch wenn nicht soviele km auf dem Tacho erscheinen. Aber bei so einer grossen Gruppe ist das klar. 

Ich weiß auf alle Fälle, dass ich in nächster Zeit die Trails noch mal fahren und nicht wieder bis nächstes Jahr auf die Jubi-Tour warten werde. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. November 2009)

Ich schließ mich mal an. Danke fürs mitnehmen und herumführen. War ne tolle Tour mit tollen Trails!
Das tröstet über den zerstörten Pushloc Hebel hinweg 

@ra: Bescheid sagen, würde auch nochmal mitkommen wollen 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## carmin (29. November 2009)

jo, war ein super Tag mit einer Truppe, die trotz ihrer beispiellosen Größe bemerkenswert organisch funktionierte.  Danke an alle, die Guides und zuletzt noch an Matthias fürs Heimleuchten


----------



## beat (29. November 2009)

Saisonfinale im Schupfnudelgebiet...




Selbst "alte Hasen" lassen sich da nicht lumpen...




Denn schließlich gilt es doch - wie in jedem Jahr - ein Jubiläum zu be-fahren...




Bevor es dann zum heißen Abschluss auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt kommt...




...

Was soll ich sagen, oder besser schreiben?
So schön und rund war's jedenfalls noch nie, wie ich finde, und fürs nächste Jahr wünsche ich mir ganz klar eines: noch mehr Biker!!!

Gruß an alle & toll dass ihr dabei wart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. November 2009)

Gemeinheit!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2009)

Na da wart Ihr ja mal ordentlich Leute 
Bei einigen war ja wohl auch noch Sommer.


----------



## driver79 (29. November 2009)

schließ mich da mal an, war ne lustige runde, nette trails, nette leute, spätestens nächstes jahr wieder  

danke beat fürs guiden 

ach ja, und danke auch dem "schlauchspender"


----------



## slayerrider (29. November 2009)

Na klar, ich bin halbnackt im Forum...
War ein Witz, du kannst das lassen, das macht mir nichts aus.


----------



## eisenzwerg (29. November 2009)

Schön war's!


----------



## zerg10 (30. November 2009)

Und dann sag' noch mal einer, in Stuttgart geht nix  Nette Gruppe, super Guides, schöne Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (30. November 2009)

gruss vom 

nichtmitgefahrenemweihnachtsmarkt
glühweinvernichtungsprofiundlaptopspazierenfahrer

ps.: marc, schick mir doch bitte deine mailadresse, damit wir weiter über das thema von gestern kommunizieren können.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (30. November 2009)

Trotz meines Slicks war das eine Super Tour mit guten Trails!

Danke fürs Mitnehmen!


----------



## trucker (30. November 2009)

wie ich am Treffpunkt eintraf glaubte ich meinen Augen kaum. So viele.... 
Ein seeliges Gefühl wie es nur kleine Kinder an Weihnachten haben erschlich sich meiner und blieb bis zum jetzigen Augenblick!!!

Einfach überwältigend der 1 Advent


Der Theo


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Dezember 2009)

Leider sind meine Fotos von der "Jubi-Tour" größtenteils unscharf geworden. Die Fotos, die "am wenigsten schlecht" geworden sind, findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub der Chris hat heute Geburtstag.

Alles Gute


----------



## driver79 (4. Dezember 2009)

glauben tut man in der kirche  sorry, konnte ich mir net verkneifen 


danke


----------



## zerg10 (4. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute alter Nachtmensch


----------



## dirtmag (4. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute Chris


----------



## sms (5. Dezember 2009)

Upsa, Alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## driver79 (5. Dezember 2009)

danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich war... äh... offline 

Alles Gute nachträglich, Chris! 
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg am kommenden Samstag


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (7. Dezember 2009)

chris!


----------



## Alex791612 (8. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es einen neuen Termin?
Würde auch gerne mitfahren


----------



## driver79 (8. Dezember 2009)

danke euch


----------



## dangerousD (8. Dezember 2009)

Zur Erinnerung, hier der nächste Termin für die Stamm-Belegschaft 
*
Samstag, 12.12.09, 18.30 an der bekannten Kartbahn! Rennpaket A, das Rennen startet 19.00. Helme und Handschuhe nicht vergessen!*

Ab 21.00 hat Mighty Mike  dann einen Tisch im Cantina/Stuttgart reserviert, wo wir dann den gemütlichen Teil des Abends verbringen.

Freue mich schon auf Euch alle - dieses Mal machen wir den Stift alias Seggl platt 

Bis denne 

der D


...und was Termine für Bike-Ausritte angeht: einfach mitlesen, oder mal per PN melden. Der Großteil der hier schreibenden/lesenden Stamm-Belegschaft ist eher - sagen wir mal - tourenfaul. Ich für meinen Teil bin im Schönbuch unterwegs, jeden Mittwoch abend fix und meist noch am Wochenende.


----------



## sms (8. Dezember 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> .... Ich für meinen Teil bin im Schönbuch unterwegs, jeden Mittwoch abend fix und meist noch am Wochenende.


Ich für meinen Teil Samstags in/um Gmünd


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2009)

...und ich am Freitag evtl. unter der Brücke in Esslingen...


----------



## Koeni (9. Dezember 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...und ich am Freitag evtl. unter der Brücke in Esslingen...



Da macht der Zerg dann eine 40km Tour im Kreis 

Ja, lasst uns mal noch überlegen, wie wir den Seggl irgendwie manipulieren können...

@Mike
soll ich Dir die Nixon mitbringen ?


----------



## dirtmag (9. Dezember 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ja, lasst uns mal noch überlegen, wie wir den Seggl irgendwie manipulieren können...



Lass sein Kart einfach vom Zerg checken, irgendwas wird danach schon locker sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. Dezember 2009)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Lass sein Kart einfach vom Zerg checken, irgendwas wird danach schon locker sein



Yo, lasst mich sein Gas- u. Bremspedal anschrauben, dann wird das schon


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> @Mike
> soll ich Dir die Nixon mitbringen ?


 
Wenn Du sie nicht mehr brauchst, gerne. 
Man weiß ja nie


----------



## driver79 (9. Dezember 2009)

@ björn

wo hier grad das thema nixon rumschwirrt, kannst du mir noch ne gabel mitbringen? muss evtl. meine lyric einschicken, damit ich zu der zeit ne gleichwertige ersatzgabel hab... egal was drin oder nicht drin is, hauptsache sie funktioniert für nen 70 kg menschen  wenn nicht mehr geht, kein ding, hätte mich ja früher melden können...

@ all

sieht immer besser aus, dass ich am samstag früh genug wach sein werde und dabei sein kann...

@sms

was is nu, wie war das nochmal letztes jahr???


----------



## Koeni (9. Dezember 2009)

@chris
sonst bring ich die Nixon halt Dir mit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2009)

@DD 
Ich geh jetzt davon aus, dass unser Rennen 19 Uhr *startet*.
Hab eben nochmal wegen dem Tisch angerufen. Die halten den am Samstag 15min frei! Also muss mind. einer 21:15Uhr vor Ort sein!!
Sollte aber hinhauen.

Nur als Info.


----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2009)

Dann hab ich die beste Lösung:

Der Seggl darf nicht mitfahren, sondern muss gleich den Tisch besetzen. Dann haben wir 2 Probleme auf einmal erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Dann hab ich die beste Lösung:
> 
> Der Seggl darf nicht mitfahren, sondern muss gleich den Tisch besetzen. Dann haben wir 2 Probleme auf einmal erledigt



Was ein Plan

Und Koni, vergess meinen Karton nicht


----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2009)

Der Karton ging mit der Pike nach Holland

vielleicht kannst ihn auf dem Rückweg dort abholen ?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (11. Dezember 2009)

i wish you all the best! you are so nice guys...


----------



## sms (11. Dezember 2009)

driver79 schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> was is nu, wie war das nochmal letztes jahr???


letztes jahr hatte ich dich rechtzeitig bei dir abgeholt, 
wieder zurückgebracht,
dann is Zerg weitergefahren

Zurück mit ????? und dann hatte ich bei dir auf'ner isomatte gepennt.

Also, wie schauts?


----------



## sms (11. Dezember 2009)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> i wish you all the best! you are so nice guys...


Yes i like


----------



## driver79 (11. Dezember 2009)

sms schrieb:


> letztes jahr hatte ich dich rechtzeitig bei dir abgeholt,
> wieder zurückgebracht,
> dann is Zerg weitergefahren
> 
> ...




stimmt, jetzt wo dus sagst... ich werd halt alt 

also dann bist morgen wieder rechzeitig bei mir 

zurück sind wir mit der s-bahn, glaub ich...


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab' heute autofreien Samstag, d.h. ich komme mit der Bahn u. fahre damit auch zurück. Evtl. brauche ich deshalb nur ein Plätzchen von Gärtingen nach Stuttgart...


----------



## sms (12. Dezember 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute autofreien Samstag, d.h. ich komme mit der Bahn u. fahre damit auch zurück. Evtl. brauche ich deshalb nur ein Plätzchen von Gärtingen nach Stuttgart...


Von Gärtingen bis zum Chris kann ich dich mitnehmen.. danach können wir zu 3t die bahn nehmen..


----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2009)

So Leude, war wieder mal ein gelungener Abschluß!  Hat Spaß gemacht, nächstes Jahr wieder. Und dann MUSS der Seggl versägt werden 

Hier nochmal das offizielle Renn-Ergebnis:

1. DaCaPtain
2. sms 
3. Torti
4. dirtmag
5. dangerousD
6. koeni
7. boerni
8. steppi
9. driver79
10. zerg10


----------



## sms (13. Dezember 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....
> 2. sms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2009)

sms schrieb:


>


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Dezember 2009)

@DD
Schick doch mal nen paar Bilder bitte. Der Typ hat doch nen paar gemacht. Danke


Geil wars


----------



## sms (13. Dezember 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Geil wars


Ja, auf jeden Fall.

Und Björn sollte auch schnell die Bilder von der Kamera irgendwo ins netz stellen, bevor der Photo von der Cola zerfressen wird


----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, manche Bilder will ich garnicht sehen


----------



## dangerousD (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine Bilder-Favoriten:

Boernicious




...und dann war da noch der Typ, der auf alle Fotos wollte  :




Der Rest war zu peinlich... den gibt es nur per Email


----------



## Koeni (15. Dezember 2009)

Pfetzig war's 

hat jemand zufällig nen 32er oder 36er Bashguard rumliegen ?
Ich hab mir nen 38er bestellt, aber der is doch etwas zu groß und sieht deshalb albern aus. Der wäre dann auch abzugeben...


----------



## driver79 (15. Dezember 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> Pfetzig war's
> 
> hat jemand zufällig nen 32er oder 36er Bashguard rumliegen ?
> Ich hab mir nen 38er bestellt, aber der is doch etwas zu groß und sieht deshalb albern aus. Der wäre dann auch abzugeben...



hab nen 36er zu hause rumliegen, is sogar neu  und von truvativ...

fehlt dir eigentlich nen pm adapter?? an der nixon in noch einer dran...


----------



## Koeni (15. Dezember 2009)

cool, krieg ich den  Wie sieht der denn aus?

Ja, mir fehlt ein PM-Adapter, aber der der dran ist, gehört eh dem Mike. Ich hab jetzt den von der 888 erstmal dran und bestell nen neuen.


----------



## driver79 (15. Dezember 2009)

klar kannste die haben, liegt bei mir eh nur rum...

der hier müsst es sein:

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2009)

@chris
ok, nehm ich 

@ all
Ich bepiss mich grad übel und kann nimmer 

Schoofseggl

Seggl

Jetzt seid Ihr dran


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab es eben ausprobiert. Aber wie speicher ich denn das ab? 
Kostet der Download was?


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2009)

habs auch nicht geschnallt und mir den link dann per mail schicken lassen


----------



## zerg10 (21. Dezember 2009)

So ihr Säcke,

ich melde mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab u. wünsche euch schonmal schöne Weihnachten !!!


----------



## brumbrum (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, wünsche allen eine fröhliche Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2009)

Da es ja nur noch 2 Tage sind, schließe ich mich gleich mit an und wünsch auch noch nen guten Rutsch.


Mein Weihnachtspaket ist heute gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Dezember 2009)

So, gerade zurück aus St. Anton. Schee war's - kalt und voller Schnee  I like POWDER  

Dann wünsche ich auch mal frohe Weihnachten!!!

@steppi: Nur kleinere Teile, oder doch schon was großes?


----------



## sms (22. Dezember 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> Dann wünsche ich auch mal frohe Weihnachten!!!
> 
> ..


Von mir auch...

und rutscht nicht aus auf den glatten Straßen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi: Nur kleinere Teile, oder doch schon was großes?


Das ganz große kommt ja erst im Febr..
Aber was anderes großes war drin 
Laufrad haben mir die Jungs eben gerade schnell eingespeicht. Ist geil wenn nix los is im Winter. im Sommer dauert das immer nen paar Tage. 
Er meinte "Wenn Du willst, kannst es in einer Stunde holen." Naja, ich bin geblieben, hab Kaffe getrunken und hab zu geguckt. Dumm geschnackt haben wir auch. 

Bin jetzt Laufradbauer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2009)

@Zerg
Schau mal in meinen Bikemarkt.
Ich bin zu schlank für das Shirt 
Dir könnte es passen. Preis wird dann nat. günstiger.


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2009)

Heeey Zerg!!!!

Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag!


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (23. Dezember 2009)

na, wenn das so ist, auch alles gute von mit...


----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2009)

also gut, wenn's sein muss



Happy Birthday


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2009)

@Zerg
Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## driver79 (23. Dezember 2009)

yo, von mir auch alles gute  und feier schön...

allen anderen schöne festtage und lasst euch reichlich beschenken


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2009)

Hello Äses,

falls jemand "Fast and Loose" haben will, bitte bei mir melden. Ich verkauf ihn wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. Dezember 2009)

@koeni

Nö, habsch' schon


----------



## Koeni (26. Dezember 2009)

Dann willste ihn sicher auch verkaufen, oder findest Du den gut ?


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2009)

Gab's zum Glück kostenlos... zusammen mit MADE und dem Freecaster-Jahresrückblick. Letzterer ist allerdings sehenswert... allein schon wegen Rob Warner


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Dezember 2009)

Wo kann man denn MADE und Freecaster zusammen kaufen?
Wie ist MADE? Brauche Input.


INPUT:
Hab den Break the Cycle zu verkaufen. Hatte bestellt und zu Weihnachten nochmal bekommen. Also hab ich ihn 2x. Wer Interesse hat, melden. Übrigens find ich ihn ganz gelungen. Keine Ahnung warum die Typen nach PDS zum fahren gehen. 
Kann nur an den Liften liegen.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2009)

@steppi: 

Deinen Input bekommst Du Silvester. Ich bringe die Filmchen mal mit... dann kannst Du Dir Dein eigenes Bild machen.

Cheers!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Dezember 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi:
> 
> Deinen Input bekommst Du Silvester. Ich bringe die Filmchen mal mit... dann kannst Du Dir Dein eigenes Bild machen.
> 
> Cheers!


 


Zum Jahreswechsel hier noch ein paar kleine Filmchen. Find die ganz nett.

Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## zerg10 (31. Dezember 2009)

Na ihr Säcke,

zuerst mal Danke für die vielen netten Grüße, die mich daran erinnern, dass ich ja auf die 50 zu gehe 

Trotzdem wünsche ich euch einen guten Rutsch u. Start in 2010 !!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2010)

Hier mal der Link den ich vergessen hatte 

@DD
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7TyakE8qw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- hardtail downhill in whistler[/ame] von dem HT Fahrer. Mal davon abgesehen, ist es ein ziemlich cooler Trail.


----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2010)

frohes neues Jahr ihr Segglse 

will keiner die DVD ? für nen 10er ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (1. Januar 2010)

JOW, GUTES NEUES



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Mike
> dem HT Fahrer. ....


Man sieht aber auch gleich, dass das NUR dann geht, wenn man einen gaaaaanz breiten Lenker fährt!
1:21 min ist sehr sehr spannend


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> frohes neues Jahr ihr Segglse
> 
> will keiner die DVD ? für nen 10er ?


 
Ich find den Film nicht schlecht. Weiß garnicht was da so schlecht sein soll


----------



## Koeni (2. Januar 2010)

Mike, du bist auch kein Maßstab. Dir gefällt ja jeder Film, solang nicht zu viel englisch drin geredet wird .

Ich find ihn deshalb lanweilig, weil es hauptsächlich wieder Hometrail-gefahre ist. Die WC_Szenen schlecht zusammengestellt sind und die Fahrer meistens von den selben Positionen gefilmt werden. Die WM hätte man auch viel besser machen können. Außerdem fehlt 4x komplett...

Wie gesagt, n 10er und ich geb ihn her


----------



## driver79 (2. Januar 2010)

happy new year !!!

jemand lust ne runde zu fahren?? werd hier um die uni ne runde drehen 

edit: werd so zwischen 13 und 14 uhr starten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Januar 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Mike, du bist auch kein Maßstab. Dir gefällt ja jeder Film, solang nicht zu viel englisch drin geredet wird .
> 
> Ich find ihn deshalb lanweilig, weil es hauptsächlich wieder Hometrail-gefahre ist. Die WC_Szenen schlecht zusammengestellt sind und die Fahrer meistens von den selben Positionen gefilmt werden. Die WM hätte man auch viel besser machen können. Außerdem fehlt 4x komplett...
> 
> Wie gesagt, n 10er und ich geb ihn her


 
Naja, mir gefällt halt dann doch nicht jeder Film 
Deshalb kann ich auch sagen, dass mich die Filme im Moment auch nicht vom Hocker reißen. 
Aber gerade weil seit Jahren die WC Szenen immer aus der selben Perspektive gedreht werden, find ich den Hometrailteil gerade gut. 

Den Freecaster hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber das kommt noch. Dort sind sicher auch mal andere Streckenabschnitte enthalten.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues auch noch von meiner Seite! War gerade im Wald - kalt, weiß und teilweise braun  und sehr lustig  Habe allerdings ein wenig mit meinem Handgelenk zu kämpfen, muß wohl mal unters Messer und die losen Teile rausfischen lassen  Zum lockeren Fahren reicht es zum Glück. Morgen geht es in den Schnee nach Flumserberg - beim Boarden merke ich zum Glück nix vom Handgelenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. Januar 2010)

Ach ja: HT-DH in Whistler sieht schon krass aus. Gelobt sei, was hart macht! Mich hätten die engen Hosen sicher noch am meisten behindert  Und SMS hat recht: bei 1:21 wird' s eng  Interessant auch: Handschuhe in Lenkerfarbe (oder umgekehrt). Neuer Trend für 2010?!?


----------



## sms (3. Januar 2010)

Sappalot!

Kaum ist man einen Tag nicht da und dann sowas!



Also:


ÄÄÄÄSSHOLE, Seggl! ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !

Nachträglich,   Yes you are!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Januar 2010)

Oh, 

da schließ ich mich gleich mal an 
Alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## driver79 (3. Januar 2010)

oh, hab ich doch glatt vergessen, werd halt alt 

 auch von mir noch nachträglich


----------



## zerg10 (4. Januar 2010)

Yo, von mir auch. Willkommen im Club der Greise bzw. der Fast-Uralten, hohohoho


----------



## sms (5. Januar 2010)

sms schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ÄÄÄÄSSHOLE, Seggl! ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !
> 
> Nachträglich,   Yes you are!



Und gleich nochmal,

aber diesmal für den SCHOFSEGGL


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2010)

langsam nervts 








Späßle
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2010)

So, nen andres Thema.
ich muss sicher in 2 Wochen wieder meine Urlaubsplanung abgeben und deshalb überlegt mal nen paar grundsätzliche Dinge. 

1. Bmais über Männertag
Ich werde wieder Mittwoch 12.05.2010 anreisen und Sonntag wieder morgens fahren. Es war so besser als sonst. Der Park war leer und Sonntag war ich am Nachmittag wieder zurück. Überlegt es Euch mal. 
@Zerg 
Evtl. kannst Du es ja auch so einrichten. Ich nehm def. wieder einen Platz in Deiner Bude 

2. PILA / PDS
Pila soll ja im Vorfeld stattfinden. Wie ist der Plan? Mittwoch anreisen, Do+Fr. fahren und Samstag nach PDS? Oder wie??? oder was??? und sowieso 
Zumindest die PDS Woche sollte stehen. Sicher auch gut wegen der Buchung. 

Die restlichen Termine werden ja wieder Spontan stattfinden. Der Herbst Bmais Termin ja auch.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Januar 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So, nen andres Thema.
> ich muss sicher in 2 Wochen wieder meine Urlaubsplanung abgeben und deshalb überlegt mal nen paar grundsätzliche Dinge.
> 
> 1. Bmais über Männertag
> ...



Yo, geht klar. Machen wir dann eine Fahrgemeinschaft oder müssen wir den SMS auch noch überreden ?


----------



## dangerousD (6. Januar 2010)

Bzgl. Jahresplanung: am Männertag (also 13.05. - 16.05.2010) sind dirtmag und ich im Harz - Singletrailtouren und evtl. den einen oder anderen Bikepark anschauen. B-Mais wird da also nix... evtl. dann am 01.05., je nach Schneelage.

Bzgl. PDS: angemeldet und bestätigt ist 24. bis 31.07.2010, also wieder Sa auf Sa. PILA würde ich persönlich dann vorher anfahren, also ab Mittwoch, 21.07. Samstag dann rüber nach PDS, ggf. über Verbier.

Cheers

der D

Ach ja: nachträglich noch alles Gute an die Seggl Bros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Januar 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bzgl. Jahresplanung: am Männertag (also 13.05. - 16.05.2010) sind dirtmag und ich im Harz -


 
So nen Käse     Aber dann isses so, schade.


@Pila

An Mittwoch dachte ich auch. Dann reich ich mal so Urlaub ein. 

@ Zerg 

Der SMS wollte dieses Jahr auch Mittwoch anreisen. Sollte also klappen. Fahrgemeinschaft wird schlecht. ICH WOHNE IN WIESBADEN!!!!!!
Ich würde ggf. noch wen mitbringen. Geht das klar? Steht aber erst kurz vorher. Wenn keiner weiter kommt, machen wir uns nen bunten


----------



## sms (6. Januar 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...SMS auch noch überreden ?


und sowas muss ich mir vom zerg anhören  ... tztztztztztzz


----------



## zerg10 (6. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, dann machen wir das so. Und der Neue muss sich halt mit dem SMS das Zimmer teilen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Januar 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann machen wir das so. Und der Neue muss sich halt mit dem SMS das Zimmer teilen


Arme Sau 
Da müssen wir vorher dringend die Pizzeria besuchen


----------



## zerg10 (7. Januar 2010)

Nee, diesmal geht's nach Schweinhütt in den Musikantenstadl


----------



## zerg10 (11. Januar 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...Bzgl. Jahresplanung: am Männertag (also 13.05. - 16.05.2010) sind dirtmag und ich im Harz - Singletrailtouren und evtl. den einen oder anderen Bikepark anschauen. B-Mais wird da also nix... evtl. dann am 01.05., je nach Schneelage.
> ...



Ich kann euch für gute Singletrailtouren auch die Pfalz empfehlen, rund ums Johanniskreuz gibt es jede Menge genialer (u. ausgeschilderter) Touren, teilweise auch abfahrtsorientiert, Bikeparks sind da allerdings Mangelware.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch für gute Singletrailtouren auch die Pfalz empfehlen, rund ums Johanniskreuz gibt es jede Menge genialer (u. ausgeschilderter) Touren, teilweise auch abfahrtsorientiert, Bikeparks sind da allerdings Mangelware.



Für die Pfalz habe ich schon Guides organisiert  Wird in 2010 auch in Angriff genommen.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (11. Januar 2010)

jaaa, danke auch noch für die glückwünsche. war scho a weile nemme online...


----------



## sms (11. Januar 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Für die Pfalz habe ich schon Guides organisiert  Wird in 2010 auch in Angriff genommen.



Würd ich gern mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Würd ich gern mit!



Ich denk' mal drüber nach  

.
.
.

OK, geht klar...


----------



## sms (11. Januar 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> OK, geht klar...



Gut 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4KLpdDi-fE"]YouTube- Hast du Brot xD[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2010)

@SMS


----------



## dirtmag (12. Januar 2010)

Wo wir grad beim Touren planen sind, auf meiner To Do Liste steht noch ein Megavalanche. Hat einer von den Kurzstreckenfahrern hier mal Bock, ne Männerrunde zu drehen? Alpe d'Huez ist ja nicht soweit weg...


----------



## sms (13. Januar 2010)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Touren planen sind, auf meiner To Do Liste steht noch ein Megavalanche. Hat einer von den Kurzstreckenfahrern hier mal Bock, ne Männerrunde zu drehen? Alpe d'Huez ist ja nicht soweit weg...



Willste du wärend der Mega dort hin,
oder dann, wenn diese nicht ist?

Letzteres ist nämlich garnicht schlecht, weil dann die ganze Region nicht so überfüllt ist.
Dann könnte man 2-3 Tage Alpe d'Huez
(das ist nämlich ein richtiger Bikepark, nicht nur die MEGA und die Strecken sind immer offen)
und dann 2 Tage Les Des Alpe (20 km weiter im gleichen Tal), ebenfalls eine größere Streckenauswahl in richtig langes zeug.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Januar 2010)

Alpe D'Huez macht sicher mehr Spaß, wenn kein Rennen ist. Da muß ich dem Kurzen  recht geben. Hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt... aber die Anfahrt ist recht lang. Wir sind damals nach Les deux Alps schon über 7h gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (13. Januar 2010)

Klar ist da weniger los. Aber kann man die komplette Megavalanchestrecke fahren, wenn gerade kein Rennen ist? Bikeparks rocken kann man ja immer, mir geht es da schon eher darum, mal so 'nen Downhillmarathon mitzufahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Januar 2010)

Wünsche dabei viel Spaß. Ist mir zu weit (793km)um nen Kurztrip daraus zu machen. Und ne Woche Urlaub hab ich nicht mehr übrig. Ich geh da lieber hier und da mal fahren. Reizen tut es mich noch dazu auch  nicht.


----------



## dirtmag (13. Januar 2010)

Wo wäre der Spaß, wenn es so einfach wäre?  Ist halt etwas, was ich schon lange mal machen will, einfach um dabei gewesen zu sein und mir mal so ne Abfahrt gegeben zu haben. Alpe D'Huez ist zwar weit, aber La Réunion ist halt noch etwas weiter  Das soll auch kein Ersatz für Todtnau o. ä. sein, ich will das einfach nur mal gemacht haben. Wäre halt auch mal was anderes als die alljährliche B'mais, Todtnau, PDS Schleife. Außerdem hab ich grad Zeit und imho das richtige Bike dazu. 15 Kilo bringt man ja etwas leichter über ne Stunde als 19 Kilo


----------



## zerg10 (14. Januar 2010)

Da werfe ich mal Lenzerheide bzw. das Rothorn in die Runde. Ist ein bisschen näher u. die Bike-Attack Strecke ist permanent befahrbar u. auch schön ausgeschildert.
Nachteil: Liegt halt im Luxusland Schweiz...


----------



## sms (14. Januar 2010)

dirtmag schrieb:


> ...kann man die komplette Megavalanchestrecke fahren, wenn gerade kein Rennen ist? ...


ja

Geh auf http://www.alpedhuez.com/ete/en-28-9-mountain-biking-area.html

Die Mega ist nichts anderes als die schwarze 4 .
Die war schon von ca. 8 jahre permanent ausgeschildert und sogar offen, wenn garkeine lifte dort laufen.


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> langsam nervts


Halts Maul   

und dir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Halts Maul


 
Danke


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2010)

@steppi

Damit Du auch verstehst, was ich schreibe: heppi börsdeh! 

...und nicht soviel MaiTai, sonst tut Dir morgen der Kopf weh...


----------



## brumbrum (15. Januar 2010)

jop, alles gudde zum birthday -- hihi


----------



## driver79 (15. Januar 2010)

von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2010)

So, nochmal Danke. Hatte auch nur eine Thai. Ähh einen Mai tai. Sorry 

Dafür hab ich mir beim Sprit zum Auto was an der Ferse getan.  
Fängt gut an, wa ...


----------



## sms (17. Januar 2010)

Floater schrieb:


> ...die am meisten unterschätzte Gabel! Quälen sie nun schon ein 3/4 Jahr in wechselnder Besetzung! Absolut der hammer, ...


Mir war grad Langweilig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Januar 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Mir war grad Langweilig
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/554197


Wieviel Federweg hat die jetzt? Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben wie sie so ist. 
übrigens fand der Jörg auch seine Hayes 9 Bremsen gut. Und die gingen mal garnicht


----------



## sms (17. Januar 2010)

120  bis 160  also genau passend fürs pitch


----------



## sms (17. Januar 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hat die jetzt?



So, habe alles mal eingebaut

Die Gabel wiegt komplett 2706g (mit Achse, Fernbedienung und ungekürzte, Schaft (ca gehen noch ca. 10cm Stahlschaft ab!!!))

Feder weg ist zwischen 120 und 160 über die Fernbedienung stufenlos wärend der Fahrt einstellbar.

Leider konnte ich wetterbedingt nur einige Fahrversuche in der Tiefgarage machen.

Folgendes kann ich sagen:
- Klar, die Gabel spricht nicht so gut an, wie eine eingefahrene MZ 888, daber das war mir von anfang an klar.
Es ist halt eine Luftgabel, welche im Stand gedrückt ein relativ großes Losbrechmoment hat. Aber dann geht sie recht gut.
- Die Federungscharakteristik passt finde ich recht gut zum luftgefederten Hinterbau des Pitch.
- 160 mm vorn am Pitch ist geil, das ding fährt jetzt geradeaus wie auf schienen, kein vergleich zur Pike
Mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen, dafür brauchts besser Wetter!


----------



## Koeni (17. Januar 2010)

...und der Lenker ist vollgepackt mit Hebelchen die keiner braucht


----------



## sms (17. Januar 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> ...und der Lenker ist vollgepackt mit Hebelchen die keiner braucht


Einer links für die Gabel, einer rechts für den Sattel.
So riesig sind die Drücker jetzt nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Januar 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Einer links für die Gabel, einer rechts für den Sattel.
> So riesig sind die Drücker jetzt nicht.



Aber dafür einen Kabelsalat wie bei mir an der Stereoanlage


----------



## dirtmag (18. Januar 2010)

Aber 2700 g für eine Luftgabel mit 160 mm ist heftig. Da ist ja meine RS Domain leichter, trotz Stahlfeder und Stahlstandrohren. Sollte die Suntour nicht was bei 2300 g wiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (18. Januar 2010)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Aber 2700 g für eine Luftgabel mit 160 mm ist heftig. Da ist ja meine RS Domain leichter, trotz Stahlfeder und Stahlstandrohren. Sollte die Suntour nicht was bei 2300 g wiegen?


Für eine Domain (U-Turn Stahlfeder + Aluschaft) finde ich im Netz 2920 g als Gewicht.
Und ich glaub das ist dann auch noch ohne Steckachse gemessen.

Von meinen 2706g gehen nochmal einige Gramm weg,
weil der Stahlschaft tierisch lang ist und ich davon min. 10cm abgesägt habe.


----------



## dirtmag (18. Januar 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Für eine Domain (U-Turn Stahlfeder + Aluschaft) finde ich im Netz 2920 g als Gewicht.
> Und ich glaub das ist dann auch noch ohne Steckachse gemessen.
> 
> Von meinen 2706g gehen nochmal einige Gramm weg,
> weil der Stahlschaft tierisch lang ist und ich davon min. 10cm abgesägt habe.


Glaub nicht alles, was im Netz steht 

Meine Domain wiegt selbst gewogene 2615 Gramm mit Achse und gekürztem Schaft (ist die 160 mm Version ohne Travelgedöns). Mir kommt das Gewicht der Suntour immer noch viel zu hoch vor, vor allem für eine Luftgabel. Dann ist ja auch die Herstellerangabe von 2300 Gramm völlig daneben. Bin mal auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt. Wenn die Performance stimmt, sind 200-300 g ja nebensächlich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2010)

So Männer,
für die, die in der alljährigen Schleife gefangen sind. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442223


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2010)

@steppi
Ja, schau'n mer mal, was daraus wird. I frei mi!


----------



## zerg10 (21. Januar 2010)

Wäre auch wieder mit dabei...


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ja kein Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (21. Januar 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wäre auch wieder mit dabei...



me too


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich hab ja kein Fahrrad


 
Ich find das unglaublich. Vorallem weil Ihr ja mit dem Hersteller oder importeur in Verbindung gestanden habt oder steht. 

Hätte ansonsten noch nen schickes Demo zu verkaufen


----------



## zerg10 (22. Januar 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich hab ja kein Fahrrad



Hoffentlich wird das nicht so eine neverending Story, zieht sich ja jetzt schon über ein halbes Jahr hin...


----------



## dangerousD (23. Januar 2010)

Mir war langweilig... Saisonvorbereitung, Part 1 




Hoffentlich wird der Hobel damit leiser... optisch machen die Dinger schon was her, und steif sind sie auch wie Sau. Die Probefahrt auf der Strasse hat schon wieder Lust auf mehr gemacht - wegen mir kann die Saison ruhig anfangen 

Saisonvorbereitung Part 2 folgt Anfang März, dann bekommt der Dämpfer ein Tuning verpaßt. I frei mi!


----------



## brumbrum (26. Januar 2010)

Hoy Leute, demnächst wird in Korb im SC Korb eine Radsportabteilung gegründet und das nicht ohne Grund ;-)


----------



## sms (26. Januar 2010)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hoy Leute, demnächst wird in Korb im SC Korb eine Radsportabteilung gegründet und das nicht ohne Grund ;-)


Ow, jetzt wirds interressant


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2010)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hoy Leute, demnächst wird in Korb im SC Korb eine Radsportabteilung gegründet und das nicht ohne Grund ;-)


 Sollte es sich wirklich mal durchgesetzt haben. Klasse 
Muss dieses Jahr mal wieder zu Euch kommen.


----------



## brumbrum (27. Januar 2010)

Man könnte sagen es wird oder besser "it's legalised"


----------



## Koeni (27. Januar 2010)

...es kann also doch klappen 

cool, dass Ihr das hinbekommen habt !!


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2010)

@brumbrum

Dann gibt es ja bald eine Einweihungsfeier  Glückwunsch! Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich halt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (27. Januar 2010)

Vorallem gibt es eine Gründungsversammlung!!


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2010)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Vorallem gibt es eine Gründungsversammlung!!




Jajaja... schon verstanden  Ich bin jetzt schon in zwei derartigen Vereinen Mitglied, mußte aber feststellen, daß eine wirkliche Mitgliedschaft nur Sinn macht, wenn man max. 10min Anfahrt hat. Sonst bleibt das Ganze eher "inaktiv"... leider.


----------



## Koeni (29. Januar 2010)

Hey Björn,
Du hast uns ja gar nie erzählt, dass Du einer der Dudes von Flowin Immo bist 
hättst auf dem Bild ruhig die retro-jacke anziehen können


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2010)

I break together


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Januar 2010)

Hey Stieven,
gibt es denn nen paar Bilder von der Strecke?


----------



## Kailinger (31. Januar 2010)

@Stieven: Das man das noch erleben darf... 
Da gratulier ich aber mal ganz herzlich. Respekt für die wohl unendliche Hartnäckigkeit. Da gugg ich dann auch mal wieder gerne vorbei. Hab mich die ganze Zeit zurückgehalten um nicht für Ärger zu sorgen.
Kai


----------



## brumbrum (1. Februar 2010)

Bilder gibt es, sobald alles eingetütet ist -- hehe


----------



## zerg10 (2. Februar 2010)

Öhem eine Frage hätte ich: Ist mit der Vereinsgründung die Strecke dann auch gleich "automatisch" legalisiert oder müsst ihr noch den ganzen Sch.eiss mit Behörden u. Ämtern abklappern ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ehr, dass die Strecke von den Ämtern legalisiert wird, wenn es einen Verein gibt, der die Strecke "betreibt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (4. Februar 2010)

So Leute anbei ein Link zur Gründung der Radsportgruppe in Korb -- ihr seid alle eingeladen zu kommen!!
http://www.sckorb.de/02_termine.htm
Tut etwas für diesen Einsatz unserer Gemeinde und dem Verein SC Korb -- wir haben jetzt viele Jahre darum gekämpft.
cheers Stieven


----------



## brumbrum (4. Februar 2010)

Den Ämterkram haben wir erledigt -- hehe.


----------



## brumbrum (4. Februar 2010)

Und, das ist ja keine schließlich Spassveranstaltung -- glaubt ihr etwa wir gründen nur mal so ne Radsportgruppe im SC Korb  -- Wo leben wir denn, wir haben ja sonst nix zu tun.


----------



## dirtmag (6. Februar 2010)

?


----------



## sms (7. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O26wu9aCg_g&feature=related"]YouTube- dodokay - Der Dalai Lama und sein Nachbar - Die Welt auf SchwÃ¤bisch SWR[/ame]


----------



## dangerousD (8. Februar 2010)

Geiler Schei$$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2010)

So Jungs, habs dann mal fertig gemacht 
Hoffentlich fährt es so gut wie es mir gefällt.












Gewicht liegt bei knapp über 18. Todtnauwaage wird Gewissheit bringen


----------



## dirtmag (11. Februar 2010)




----------



## Koeni (11. Februar 2010)

arschgeiles Teil ! 

Da kenn ich Leute mit häßlicheren Farben


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (11. Februar 2010)

koeni schrieb:


> arschgeiles teil !
> 
> Da kenn ich leute mit häßlicheren farben :d


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2010)

@steppi
Schick geworden. Mußt nur noch was gegen Lärm machen - Kettenstrebe und Druckstrebe auf der Antriebsseite schön verpacken!

@koni
Bass' bloss uff!  Farbe hin oder her - zumindest habe ich ein Rad


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2010)

Danke Männers.


Ja das mit der Kettenstrebe is so´n Problem. 
Hab keine Lust auf Schlauchwickel und so. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gummiprofil mit Selbstklebefunktion 
Aber ich find nix. Hab mit schon ne Gummimatte gekauft und will es mal so probieren. Ich will halt das Blau erhalten und nicht alles so vermatschen. 

Mal sehen. Hier schneit es eh und die Ferse is immernoch shit. Gestern hat die Schulter dann auch noch den Rest bekommen.

Ich kann nur sagen, genießt Euer junges Leben   Im Alter wird es nicht besser


----------



## sms (11. Februar 2010)

Schönes Radel...


Probier mal ob du blauen Selbstklebenden Klettverschluss bekommt.

Davon nur die Stoffseite nehmen.

Das gibt es als spott billige ware im Baumarkt als meterware zum abrollen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Schönes Radel...
> 
> 
> Probier mal ob du blauen Selbstklebenden Klettverschluss bekommt.
> ...


 
Das hört sich nicht so schlecht an. muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Bass' bloss uff!  Farbe hin oder her - zumindest habe ich ein Rad







			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur sagen, genießt Euer junges Leben Im Alter wird es nicht besser


----------



## zerg10 (12. Februar 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So Jungs, habs dann mal fertig gemacht
> Hoffentlich fährt es so gut wie es mir gefällt.
> 
> 
> ...



Feiner Hobel. Und wie ist der erste Sitzeindrück gegenüber dem Demo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2010)

@Zerg
Muss sich auf dem DH zeigen. Der Dämpfer braucht glaube auch nen paar Fahrten. Vom ansprechen her ist es denke ne andere Sache als das Demo. Das geht schon bei den Treppen im Haus gut. Da holpert das große N ehr. Naja, abwarten. 
Wendig isses aber  Hat sich zumindest so angefühlt 

Gabel fühlt sich schonmal ganz gut an.


----------



## brumbrum (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
und los geht's, wir freuen uns über zahlreiches erscheinen !!


----------



## zerg10 (16. Februar 2010)

Ist einer von euch Säcken heute auch bei Helge Schneider ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2010)

@SMS
War ne gute Idee.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Februar 2010)

Melde mich zurück aus BMais. Wetterlage: Meterhoher Schnee, Tendenz steigend...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück aus BMais. Wetterlage: Meterhoher Schnee, Tendenz steigend...


Hauptsache das Zeug is bis Mitte Mai wieder wech


----------



## sms (21. Februar 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Zeug is bis Mitte Mai wieder wech


Wem sagst du das?

Ich kotz' hier gleich..
Gestern hat es hier wieder geschneit wie sau.

Ich hab' jetzt echt kein Bock mehr auf Schnee!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Februar 2010)

Ich war eben im Wald nen Stück laufen. Auf meiner Hausstrecke hier liegen ca. 40 oder mehr Zentimeter. Heute Nacht kamen noch 3 hinzu.

Bis das Zeug weg is, is April. Wird nen Scheiß Saisonauftakt. Und nen Matschiger dazu. Was ne Kacke


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2010)

So Leute, auch wenn hier immer nur gemeckert wird: Schnee hat auch seine schönen Seiten. Hier z.B.:





Oder hier, Stefan:





Oder hier, ich:





Oder hier, Stefan und ich 





Schön war's heute in Wildhaus/Toggenburg (CH). Hammer Pisten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Februar 2010)

Naja, irgendwer muss ja Spaß haben


----------



## zerg10 (24. Februar 2010)

Downtown Stuggi ist seit 2 Tagen schneefrei. Jetzt noch bisschen warten bis das Schmelzwasser versickert ist, dann die Bahn bisschen richten u. die Saison kann eröffnet werden. Jippie !!!!


----------



## zerg10 (1. März 2010)

Seid ihr alle biken oder in eine Frühlings-Depression verfallen ?


----------



## boerni (1. März 2010)

tach zusammen,
@ koni
ich hab die mechaniker geschichte auf eis gelegt und mach jetzt mukke. ist echt cool. die jacke war zu abgefahren meinte der fotograf. der kam mit den farben nicht klar. ansonsten läuft es gut mit der band.

@ steppy
cooles velo. freu mich drauf damit mal zu fahren . 

@ schnee
bei uns isser weg, war heute schön 50km rennradeln bei ca. 15°. war super.


----------



## dangerousD (1. März 2010)

@zerg

Gestern war Sturm-Biken angesagt. Zugegeben, etwas bekloppt - aber die Sonne hat so schön geschienen  Mal sehen, ob die Woche noch was geht.

@boerni

15° und schneefrei?!?! F**k!!! Da können wir das mit der Schneeschuh-Tour ja auch vergessen, oder? Wahrscheinlich bist Du ja ohnehin mit der Band unterwegs


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob die Woche noch was geht.


 
Mein Hals kratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. März 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mein Hals kratzt



Dann nimm' die Zahnbürste raus... mann mann mann, daß man Dir auch immer alles sagen muß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dann nimm' die Zahnbürste raus... mann mann mann, daß man Dir auch immer alles sagen muß


 Verdammt, schonwieder. 

Hab hier was gefunden. Wusste garnicht dass Ihr in Stuttgart so knallharte Strecken habt 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9808705"]Downhill Stuttgart on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2010)

Das will ich nicht vorenthalten. Passt Top zur unterlegten Mucke 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/4006792"]edgetrails - test on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## dirtmag (3. März 2010)

@Steppenwolf-RM Das ist eben riding on the edge. Nur wer durch diese harte Prüfung gegangen ist, darf den legendären Degerloch Downhill unter die Stollen nehmen.

@SMS Alles Gute, Kleiner


----------



## zerg10 (3. März 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mein Hals kratzt



Wieder bei Eintracht in der Fankurve mitgegröhlt ? 

Die Vids kann ich leider bzw. zum glück nicht sehen, will ich auch besser nicht.

@sms
Hast du heute ? Wenn ja, spinnt mein Kalendar, ansonsten alles Gute auch von mir !

@all
Hab' gerade im DDD-Forum gelesen, dass Todtnau evtl. schon zum 01.04.2010 mit neuem Streckendesign wieder eröffnen will. Könnte mir gefallen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2010)

@SMS
herzlichen Glückwunsch. Alter Sack 

@Todtnau
Dann wird es aber mal Zeit, dass ich mich mal auf mein Bike setze.
am 01.04 isses sicher noch 

Zerg, da gehen wir schön einen oder 2 Cappus trinken!


----------



## dangerousD (3. März 2010)

@sms

Auch von mir alles Gute, vor allem Wachstum  

@steppi

Du mußt echt Langeweile haben... ich bin bei 0:02 des ersten Videos eingeschlafen - habe ich was verpaßt?  

@zerg

Schnellmerker, was? Den Todtnau-Link hat Steppi doch schon vor Wochen eingestellt... Dein Azubi ist auch nicht mehr so zuverlässig im Finden der neuesten Nachrichten, oder?  *duck-und-weg*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> 
> Du mußt echt Langeweile haben... ich bin bei 0:02 des ersten Videos eingeschlafen - habe ich was verpaßt?
> *


 
Sag nicht, dass Du das krasse Matsch geshredde nicht geschaut hast 

Frag mich wozu ich Euch mit solchen Top Material versorge


----------



## sms (3. März 2010)

Danke


----------



## zerg10 (4. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg
> 
> Schnellmerker, was? Den Todtnau-Link hat Steppi doch schon vor Wochen eingestellt... Dein Azubi ist auch nicht mehr so zuverlässig im Finden der neuesten Nachrichten, oder?  *duck-und-weg*



Ist halt das Problem mit den Praktikantinnen, vor allem wenn die nebenbei noch die Vorsitze im Schwedischen Stangentanz Verein ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ist halt das Problem mit den Praktikantinnen, vor allem wenn die nebenbei noch die Vorsitze im Schwedischen Stangentanz Verein ist...



Mua-ha-haaaa... 

Die Vorfreude auf Fronkreisch wächst


----------



## sms (6. März 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Downtown Stuggi ist seit 2 Tagen schneefrei. Jetzt noch bisschen warten bis das Schmelzwasser versickert ist, dann die Bahn bisschen richten u. die Saison kann eröffnet werden. Jippie !!!!



O.k. 

ich habe jetzt 20cm Neuschnee ...... AUF MEINEM BALKON!!!!



Ich will garnicht wissen, wie es auf den Bergen um mich rum aussieht!
Fahren ist dort definitiv nicht möglich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2010)

Die ganze Woche geilstes trockenes Wetter. Einige waren hier fahren und hatten Spaß. Naja, ich hatte Hals. Der ist jetzt besser. Dafür hab ich jetzt 8cm Neuschnee auf meinem Balkon. Ich kurier die Erkältung jetzt aus und dann muss aber was gehen. So wenig bin ich vor einer Saison noch nie gefahren.

Ich dreh durch. Dann sammel ich heute halt bei Annett ein paar Shuttelpunkte  Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## zerg10 (8. März 2010)

Das Wetter ist echt zum Gruseln, da wird's wohl eher nix mit Todtnau zum ersten April...:kotz:


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2010)

Keine Sorge Leute, ich habe das hier heute im Wald gesehen:





Ich bin nicht eingeschritten - denke mal, bald ist der Winterspuk vorbei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2010)

Geiles Bild 

Aber so langsam isses halt echt so.

Zum ersten April sieht mich keiner in Todtnau.
Werde wohl an dem WE mal in Beerfelden sein. Die machen wohl auch auf. Mal sehen.


----------



## sms (8. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQZg6qebGrg&feature=related"]YouTube- Der kleine Tierfreund - Kreidler Florett vs. Mercedes S-Klass[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2010)

Was für ein Test 
Ich hab mich für die mindestens 149000Mark günstigere Variante entschieden


----------



## zerg10 (15. März 2010)

Kurzes Statement am Rande: Spinningräder finde ich (mittlerweile) zum :kotz: Ich will endlich wieder durch die Wälder fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (17. März 2010)

Zur Info


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Kurzes Statement am Rande: Spinningräder finde ich (mittlerweile) zum :kotz: Ich will endlich wieder durch die Wälder fahren...


 
Dann geh doch in den Wald 

Ich geh jetzt auch. Aber ehr ne Kondirunde auf der Straße drehen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2010)

@Brumbrum 

 geile Sache

Glückwunsch. Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr mal wieder vorbei kommen kann.

Haut rein


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Dann geh doch in den Wald
> 
> Ich geh jetzt auch. Aber ehr ne Kondirunde auf der Straße drehen



Hab' ich dann auch gestern gleich gemacht. War 1,5h auf der Bahn zum Einspringen, ohne Fanbois, Müttis oder sonstigen Hindernissen. Heute fühle ich mich dafür alt, sehr alt


----------



## Koeni (18. März 2010)

Das kommt daher, dass Du schon alt, sehr alt BIST


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2010)

Das solltet ihr aber garnicht merken, weil ich mich doch ständig liften lasse u. mir Botox spritze ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (18. März 2010)

Aber das soll doch in die Lippen und in die Stirn und nicht in den Bauch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. März 2010)

Frühling frühling 
Habt Euch lieb  

Ich war gerade fleißig im Wald. Hab nen Bissle Steine zur Seite gräumt. Damit keine Wanderer stürzen können.


----------



## sms (20. März 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Mir war grad Langweilig


Soo, das Ding wurde heute ausgiebigst getestet und für richtig gut befunden.

Passt wie angegossen zum Pitch und harmoniert gut zum Luftgedämpften Hinterbau.


----------



## dangerousD (20. März 2010)

@sms
Fehlt nur noch der Dauertest...

...ist der Schnee bei Dir inzwischen weg? Hier ist der Wald schon wieder trocken, zumindest die Trails. Die Forstwege sind so toll verdichtet, daß auch das Wasser nicht abläuft  Das bekommt man als Biker gar nicht so gut hin


----------



## zerg10 (22. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...ist der Schnee bei Dir inzwischen weg? Hier ist der Wald schon wieder trocken, zumindest die Trails. Die Forstwege sind so toll verdichtet, daß auch das Wasser nicht abläuft  Das bekommt man als Biker gar nicht so gut hin



Morgen sollen es 20°C werden, Zeit für eine Trailrunde oder mal bisschen in 'ner Bowl fahren.


----------



## sms (22. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> Fehlt nur noch der Dauertest...
> 
> ...ist der Schnee bei Dir inzwischen weg? ..


Oben auf den Bergen lag dem hörensagen her gestern noch Schnee und hässliche Eisplatten.
Ich war nur hier "untenrum" fahren. Da war alles Weg.


Und wers nicht glaubt: Bilder mit aktueller Wetter/Schneelage


----------



## zerg10 (24. März 2010)

Todtnau macht aus verständlichen Gründen leider erst Ende April auf:

http://www.bikepark-todtnau.de/ 

Und so sieht's in BMais aus:

http://www.geisskopf.de/winter/webcam.html

Bleibt also noch viel Zeit um an der Formkurve zu feilen. Achso, mein Nachwuchsförderkreis benutzt gerade für die Feinmotorik eine Slackline, bisher hab' ich mich da noch nicht drauf getraut...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2010)

Anfang Mai Todtnau! 

Ich hoffe, dass bis Mitte Mai das Dreckszeug in Bmais weg is  Sollte aber klappen.

Wat issn ne Slackline. Gleich mal google anwerfen.


----------



## zerg10 (24. März 2010)

@Steppi
Stell' dir 'nen Wasserbüffel auf einem Drahtseil vor, dann hast du einen ungefähren Eindruck


----------



## sms (28. März 2010)

Voll auf die Fresse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2010)

Böse Böse.

*Todtnau am 01.05.2010*
Jemand von Euch mit vor Ort?


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2010)

Ist einer von euch über Ostern in Albstadt ? Die machen jetzt am WE auf...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6996363&postcount=456

Muss mal schauen, wie's Wetter wird u. bin evtl. am Sonntag oder Montag da.


----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2010)

Hallo Steppi,

wir sind über ostern bei den eltern und ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich das bike mitnehme. dann könnte ich samstag seit ewigkeiten endlich mal wieder ne runde drehen.

ich würde allerdings das trialfähige gerät mitnehmen und nix für DH.
wenn du zeit hast können wir entweder die trails rund um die burg f unter die stollen nehmen oder irgendwo bei dir fahren.

wie sieht's überhaupt an der burg aus? steht da noch was?

ps. meine kondition ist gerade..... ich komm halt ohne


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2010)

Jaaa, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, jaaaa....


Mensch Axel - lange nix mehr gehört, geschweige denn gesehen. Welcome back 

@zerg: bin Ostern nicht im Ländle, werde das WE nach Ostern wohl mal in Albstadt vorbei schauen. Wann gehen wir mal wieder hier im Wald fahren? Es gibt Neuigkeiten


----------



## dirtmag (31. März 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten



Denn wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg Trail


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2010)

Ei, der Axel lebt 

An der Burg isses gerade schwierig. Sagt man 

Ansonsten sind die Trails hier bei mir nicht der Hit. Im MOment liegen überall Bäume. Und mein Hometrail säuft gerade ab. War heute mal zum ausbessern oben. Demnächst will ich mal ne Runde anchecken. Die wird aber lang. Eigentlich ja nix für mich. Bergab Trail und bergauf Autobahn.
Dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen.

Samstag bin ich leider verplant. Bin mit einem Kumpel den Trail sondieren. da ist halt wenig mit fahren. Ehr schieben gucken und rollen.

Aber bei Gelegenheit können wird das gerne mal machen.

Und jetzt will ich ein Beweisfoto vom Haus sehen. Kann ja jeder behaupten eins gebaut zu haben


----------



## Backwoods (3. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ei, der Axel lebt
> 
> An der Burg isses gerade schwierig. Sagt man
> 
> ...



Hallo Steppi,

ist nicht so tragisch. ich habe beim Einladen von unserem Auto feststellen müssen, dass es alles andere als trivial ist mit Kind (im Kindersitz) und Kegel auch noch ein Bike in das Auto zu bekommen. 

Nachdem der Wetterbericht für heute auch noch ziemlich schlecht ausgefallen war, hatte ich keine Lust mehr mein Bike noch zu zerlegen.

Wird das nächste mal schon noch klappen  Ich muss halt den guten alten Dachträger wieder aktivieren und dafür einen Adapter für die Gabel besorgen.


----------



## Backwoods (3. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ei, der Axel lebt
> 
> Und jetzt will ich ein Beweisfoto vom Haus sehen. Kann ja jeder behaupten eins gebaut zu haben



das Bild kannste haben:


ps.: der Chris war auch schon mal da.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2010)

@all
Ist zufällig nächstes WE jemand in Beerfelden von Euch??
Der Park macht auf und ich wollt ggf. mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2010)

@Backwoods
Welcome back, altes SoFa-Urgestein 

@Steppi
Nächstes WE hat meine Kleine Kommunion oder wie immer das auch heissen mag, da haben wir die Bude voll.


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2010)

ich muss erst mal schaun, dass ich n Rad fahrbereit krieg. Dann wär ich aber auch mal in Beerfelden dabei. Vorrausgesetzt da isses pitchig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. April 2010)

Hi Koni,
ich muss sagen, dass Beerfelden pitchig ist. Nix wildes. Mit nem Dh Bike halt Komfortabler. Aber ansonsten....
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die da was extremes hingebaut haben. Aber einen Test isses sicher wert.


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2010)

@steppi
Hmmm... bin Samstag schon für Albstadt verabredet. Hat etwas mehr Gefälle und Action als Beerfelden  wobei @koni: da kannst Du auch mit dem Pitch Spaß haben. Und es ist nicht ganz so weit. Und der Lift ist schneller


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. April 2010)

@DD
Wie sieht es nächsten Freitag, 16.4, mit Burg aus? Bei mir pennen und Samstag, 17.04., nach Willingingen den FR heizen!!! Ich hab für Samstag noch nen Platz im Auto frei!
Überleg es Dir mal.


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2010)

Hey Ihr Luschen, (Schoof)Seggl, Kurzmitteilungen und Mädels  - ist von Euch jemand am Start am Samstag in *Albstadt*? Ich bin da und hab' den Mucki dabei...

Grüße

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2010)

@DD
http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/
Siehe durchlaufendes Banner.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der 17.04 klar geht


----------



## Koeni (8. April 2010)

@DD
ich hab keine Zeit am Samstag. Frankreich fällt aller Voraussicht nach auch flach. Das klärt sich aber in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2010)

Frankreich wäre aber mal echt schade


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/
> Siehe durchlaufendes Banner.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der 17.04 klar geht




 wird schon! 

@Koni
Das mit Frankreich wäre äußerst schade... ist aber wohl dann nicht zu ändern.


Nebenbei: habe gerade Karten für Arrested Development gewonnen, für Sonntag im Zapata  Geiler Schei$$


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nebenbei: habe gerade Karten für Arrested Development ....


 
.....


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> .....



Man merkt halt, daß Du hinterm Zaun im dunklen Wald aufgewachsen bist  Bei uns war es etwas heller, und AD waren zu meiner "aktiven" Zeit ziemlich angesagt


----------



## brumbrum (9. April 2010)

Zur Info:


----------



## dirtmag (9. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> .....


Mr Wendal


----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2010)

@brumbrum

Schickes Rad haste da  Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Einstand der MTB-Abteilung des SC Korb.

@koni

Kannst ja Mitglied werden... der stellvertretende Abteilungsleiter sieht aus, als ob er sich um Deinen Garantiefall kümmern könnte  Unter Vereinskollegen klappt das mit der Kommunikation sicher auch besser


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2010)

hi, 
ich war gestern zum feierabend an meiner lieblingsstrecke. 60 km von WI. nach ein paar schönen sprüngen stnd ich oben um über das roadgap zu springen und dann unten den langen sprung neben dem halben hähnchen. habe noch einen der 5 typen auf das halbe hähnchen losfahren sehen un hab mir dann den helm un brille aufgezogen. in der zeit wäre der typ schon 3x durchsein müssen. naja, ich bin dann halt runter und kurz vor dem absprung sehe ich den typ in der landung liegen. er hatte sich gepackt. dumm nur, dann ihm keiner geholfen hatte oder sich einer in die strecke gestellt hat. ich kenne den sprung nun gut um zu wissen wie weit ich komme. entweder hätte ihn genau grtroffen oder wäre durch ihn durch gefahren. hab dann beschlossen ihn am leben zu lassen
hab dann wie bekloppt gebremst und wollte mich auf den table fallen lassen. aber es wart zuu langsam. vorderrad zuerst und dann eine rolle über die rechte schulter. dannach stnd es fest. kaputt.

bin jetzt zu hause und werde nächste woche operiert

ach ja, schlüsselbein ist sclimmer als mein beinbruch. wüsste nicht was ich ohne freundin machen würde.

da es mein 2 bruch ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich abrüsten. das wird übel! aber was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2010)

Schei$$e - du hast das Ion noch nicht mal richtig einfahren können.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## zerg10 (10. April 2010)

Oh Mann, gute Besserung erstmal u. eine saubere OP. Lass' uns nächste Woche mal telefonieren...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2010)

danke jungs


----------



## sms (10. April 2010)

@Steppi,

oh-hoooo. nix gut!!!


----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2010)

@steppi

Über das mit dem Abrüsten müssen wir nochmal reden... schließlich sind wir bislang noch nicht zusammen auf Ionen geritten. Da bin ich ganz egoistisch 

Das wird schon wieder, haben schon ganz andere überstanden... gute Besserung nochmal


----------



## sms (11. April 2010)

Hey DD, der Schnee is hier jetzt weg 

Apropos Weg, den hab ich gestern auch gefunden !!!


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Hey DD, der Schnee is hier jetzt weg



War das eine Einladung?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. April 2010)

Hey Steppi, 

ich oute mich zwar jetzt als heimlichen "Mitleser", aber ich bin halt immer noch interessiert was sich so bei den Sonntagsfahrern tut. 

Von mir auf alle Fälle gute Besserung. Und das jetzt gerade am Anfang der Saison...... (als ich meins gebrochen hatte, hab ich wenigstens bis Ende Juni gewartet). 
Die Operation war bei mir gar nicht schlimm, ich konnte sogar nach einem Tag wieder duschen. Der Mist ist halt, dass es lange dauert bis man wieder biken kann. 
Alles Gute auf alle Fälle. 

ra. 



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> hi,
> ich war gestern zum feierabend an meiner lieblingsstrecke. 60 km von WI. nach ein paar schönen sprüngen stnd ich oben um über das roadgap zu springen und dann unten den langen sprung neben dem halben hähnchen. habe noch einen der 5 typen auf das halbe hähnchen losfahren sehen un hab mir dann den helm un brille aufgezogen. in der zeit wäre der typ schon 3x durchsein müssen. naja, ich bin dann halt runter und kurz vor dem absprung sehe ich den typ in der landung liegen. er hatte sich gepackt. dumm nur, dann ihm keiner geholfen hatte oder sich einer in die strecke gestellt hat. ich kenne den sprung nun gut um zu wissen wie weit ich komme. entweder hätte ihn genau grtroffen oder wäre durch ihn durch gefahren. hab dann beschlossen ihn am leben zu lassen
> hab dann wie bekloppt gebremst und wollte mich auf den table fallen lassen. aber es wart zuu langsam. vorderrad zuerst und dann eine rolle über die rechte schulter. dannach stnd es fest. kaputt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2010)

danke 
hoffe dann auch erstmal auf bessere beweglichkeit.
biken dauert sicherlich

@ dd
werden sicher noch eine ion runde drehen.

trotzdem hab ich durch 2 "unverschuldete" unfälle nat. ein problem.
annett ist nicht begeistert,ich hab die schnauze voll und dann mal sehen was der chef noch so sagt 

wenn es nicht so ein geiler sport wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> annett ist nicht begeistert,ich hab die schnauze voll und dann mal sehen was der chef noch so sagt



Nachdem Stefan Raab gestern quasi auf gerader Strecke dreimal auf's Gesicht gefallen ist, wird Mountainbiken jetzt vielleicht doch noch Risikosport... sag' Deinem Chef einfach, es wäre beim Fußball passiert - dann ist's halb so wild


----------



## sms (11. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...sag' Deinem Chef einfach, es wäre beim Fußball passiert - dann ist's halb so wild


Ja, genau,
und wenn er dir das dann verbieten, kannst du ja ganz reumütig zustimmen


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2010)

Schei$e Mike,
gute Besserung auch von mir !
Kommst eh nicht weg von dem Sport 

Falls doch, mach mir mal n gutes Angebot für das Rad


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2010)

danke koni.
hab mein bike eben mit annett aus dem auto raus.

ich glaube aufhören geht nicht 

pds sollte klappen


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2010)

bei mir klappts nicht. Das haut mit der Diplomarbeit nicht hin und Bike blablabla...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Ja, genau,
> und wenn er dir das dann verbieten, kannst du ja ganz reumütig zustimmen


so wirds gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (12. April 2010)

Oder erzähl' deinem Chef, du wärst Golfspieler u. müsstest zur Sex-Therapie  Wann issen die OP ?

Achso, BMais fällt dann wohl aus, oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Oder erzähl' deinem Chef, du wärst Golfspieler u. müsstest zur Sex-Therapie  Wann issen die OP ?
> 
> Achso, BMais fällt dann wohl aus, oder ?


 
termin op wird heute hoffentlich noch fest gemacht.

bmais fällt für mich aus! leider


----------



## driver79 (12. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> hi,
> ich war gestern zum feierabend an meiner lieblingsstrecke. 60 km von WI. nach ein paar schönen sprüngen stnd ich oben um über das roadgap zu springen und dann unten den langen sprung neben dem halben hähnchen. habe noch einen der 5 typen auf das halbe hähnchen losfahren sehen un hab mir dann den helm un brille aufgezogen. in der zeit wäre der typ schon 3x durchsein müssen. naja, ich bin dann halt runter und kurz vor dem absprung sehe ich den typ in der landung liegen. er hatte sich gepackt. dumm nur, dann ihm keiner geholfen hatte oder sich einer in die strecke gestellt hat. ich kenne den sprung nun gut um zu wissen wie weit ich komme. entweder hätte ihn genau grtroffen oder wäre durch ihn durch gefahren. hab dann beschlossen ihn am leben zu lassen
> hab dann wie bekloppt gebremst und wollte mich auf den table fallen lassen. aber es wart zuu langsam. vorderrad zuerst und dann eine rolle über die rechte schulter. dannach stnd es fest. kaputt.
> 
> ...



gute besserung auch von mir! drück dir die daumen, dass du schnell wieder fit bist


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2010)

Na dann gute Besserung auch von mir!!

Jetzt werden wir wohl die gemeinsame runde über die trails in wiesbaden und/oder darmstadt eine weile verschieben müssen.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (12. April 2010)

Du armer Stundman Mike. Wünsch dir auch ne gute Besserung...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2010)

danke leute

op ist mittwoch. freitag komm ich spätestens wieder raus.

es kommt eine scöne platte drüber. 

bis die tage

Stundman mike


----------



## gbm31 (13. April 2010)

toitoitoi für die op!

und was ein ali und ein schumacher geschafft haben, kann ein stuntman mike doch schon lange...


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2010)

Und die Platte kann man nach dem Ausbau gut als Flaschenöffner verwenden. Ich bin aber trotzdem nicht neidisch, weil die Flaschen in Frankreich ja sowieso nen Schraubverschluss haben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Und die Platte kann man nach dem Ausbau gut als Flaschenöffner verwenden. Ich bin aber trotzdem nicht neidisch, weil die Flaschen in Frankreich ja sowieso nen Schraubverschluss haben


 
 du schoofseggl


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2010)

@Steppi
Hab' dir mal die perfekte Reha-Runde für Fronkreich rausgesucht 

http://sdp.skiinfo.com/images/dppic/f338377.pdf?c=42

Schlappe 75km, das sollten wir doch locker bis zum Abendessen packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (13. April 2010)

Am SA 17.4 um 10uhr Ridertreff am Stuttgarter Hbf ! (dh,fr, usw)


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2010)

Wird da versucht die gute alte Stuttgarter Streetsession wieder zu beleben oder geht da eher um den "Holy Trail" in Degerloch ?


----------



## Bullet (13. April 2010)

ich sach mal ne art flashmob 

meisst müssen wir uns aufteilen, weils zuviele sind. soziemlich alles kann gefahren werden, aber hauptsächlich stopfen wir uns in die bahn und fahren hoch zum spot in der nähe vom fernsehturm


----------



## beat (14. April 2010)

@Steppi: Was für 'ne Story! Ich drück' dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass alles schnell und gut heilt.

@Bullet: Wir sind am Sonntag mit zwei Fahrtechnik-Gruppen dort unterwegs, also fahrt schön vorsichtig wenn ihr die Waldwege kreuzt!


----------



## Bullet (14. April 2010)

am sonntag werden da nurnoch fette dreckspuren von uns übrig sein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2010)

Nabend,
ich melde mich dann mal aus dem KH zurück. 
Ich sag Euch eins: ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Knochenbrüche
Aber es wird von Tag zu Tag besser. Leider dauert es noch ewig. Eins is aber klar, jetzt wo ich nicht kann, is geiles Wetter.

@DD
Das wäre nen geiles WE geworden! Naja, kann man ja nochmal in Angriff nehmen.

@Zerg

Sorry, hatte Deinen Anruf nicht bemerkt. Tel. die Tage mal.
Ich bin ja zu Hause


----------



## sms (18. April 2010)

So, wollte heute u.g. meine Gabel mal auf einer längeren auch Bergabtour (dd kennst ja meine Trails) testen.

Hat soweit auch ganz gut funktioniert. Allerdings liegt jetzt mein kompletter Rebound irgendwo im Wald 

Die gesamte Einstelleinheit hat sich verabschiedet und ist unauffindbar.

Muss somit die Pike wieder ran, bis ersatz da is.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2010)

@sms
Is ja auch komisch.


----------



## sms (18. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Is ja auch komisch.



Jo, aber nix abgebrochen, der ganze Einstellmechnanismus scheint sich einfach durch die vibrationen losgeschraubt zu haben und ist jetzt halt weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Jo, aber nix abgebrochen, der ganze Einstellmechnanismus scheint sich einfach durch die vibrationen losgeschraubt zu haben und ist jetzt halt weg.



Is ja auch komisch 



@steppi
Gute Besserung nochmal... wir hören uns die Woche mal!


----------



## zerg10 (19. April 2010)

sms schrieb:


> So, wollte heute u.g. meine Gabel mal auf einer längeren auch Bergabtour (dd kennst ja meine Trails) testen.
> 
> Hat soweit auch ganz gut funktioniert. Allerdings liegt jetzt mein kompletter Rebound irgendwo im Wald
> 
> ...



Hier die wahre Geschichte: Der SMS hat im Biergarten den Chickz auf's Fahrgestell gestarrt u. nicht gemerkt, wie sie ihm das Bike zerlegt haben 

@Steppi
Rufe dich heute oder morgen an, je nach dem was hierauf der Arbeit los ist. Also heute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. April 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Steppi
> ... je nach dem was hierauf der Arbeit los ist. Also heute


 
Sitze den ganzen Tag vorm Telefon und warte auf Deinen Anruf. 
Ich hatte mir mehr von unserer Beziehung erwartet 

Bin schon auf morgen gespannt!!


----------



## zerg10 (20. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sitze den ganzen Tag vorm Telefon und warte auf Deinen Anruf.
> Ich hatte mir mehr von unserer Beziehung erwartet
> 
> Bin schon auf morgen gespannt!!



In jeder Beziehung gibt es Höhen u. Tiefen  Zuerst wollte ich dich nicht wecken u. dann hab' ich es irgendwie verpennt. Aber gleich...

Und um von dem Thema abzulenken, hier ein kleines Juwel aus meiner Umgebung, die BMX-Bahn in Baltmannsweiler:







Zugänglich für jeden


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> In jeder Beziehung gibt es Höhen u. Tiefen  Zuerst wollte ich dich nicht wecken u. dann hab' ich es irgendwie verpennt. Aber gleich...
> 
> Und um von dem Thema abzulenken, hier ein kleines Juwel aus meiner Umgebung, die BMX-Bahn in Baltmannsweiler:
> 
> ...




Warst Du schon dort? Sieht ja ganz vielversprechend aus... auf URohr gibt es ein Video davon. Werde mir das Ganze dann wohl mal in live anschauen müssen


----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Warst Du schon dort? Sieht ja ganz vielversprechend aus... auf URohr gibt es ein Video davon. Werde mir das Ganze dann wohl mal in live anschauen müssen



Nö, war noch nicht da. Hab' den Tip letzte Woche von meinem "Fanclub" bekommen. Wollte da evtl. am kommenden WE hin, aber da ist ja auch 4X-Rennen in Aichwald. Hmm, mal schauen. Wann wolltest du denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. April 2010)

Montag oder Dienstag... habe ja Urlaub


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Montag oder Dienstag... habe ja Urlaub



Seggel  Ich versuch's mal dieses WE u. berichte dann ausführlicher.

Offtopic: War das kalt heute morgen....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. April 2010)

@DD 

Wie issn das mit Pila? Mich plagen 2 Fragen
1. Unterkunft in Verbindung mit meinen Top E-Kenntnissen
2. Strecke
Da ich nicht großartig vorbereitet sein werde und körperlich wohl noch angeschlagen, frage ich mich, komme ich lebend unten an?


----------



## dangerousD (23. April 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> 
> Wie issn das mit Pila? Mich plagen 2 Fragen
> 1. Unterkunft in Verbindung mit meinen Top E-Kenntnissen
> ...



1. Die sprechen Italienisch.
2. Super!
 


Alles weitere am Telefon...


----------



## sms (24. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Is ja auch komisch


So, weiteres zum Thema komisch.

Heute ist ja wirklich ideales Bikewetter.

Der Plan sah also wie folgt aus:
- Gabel aus Pitch ausbauen, Pike ins Pitch hängen und ab-dafür.

Soweit zum Plan.
Gekommen bin ich bis:
Gabel aus Pitch ausbauen.
Dabei fällt flacher ringförmiger Gegenstand auf den Boden.

Soweit o.k. das ist ein Teil des Steuersatzes.
Der geübte Blick erkennt sofort, ja, das ist das Lager.

Doch nöööööö, nicht ein Ring, NEIN, 2 Hälften* von einem Lager!!!! 

In der Mitte durch.

 Der Tag ist echt gelaufen :-(

Ausserdem fehlt eine Lager-kugel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. April 2010)

Ei der Simon.
Dumm gelaufen. Mach nen PIG DH Pro rein und gut isses.


----------



## Koeni (25. April 2010)

Kein Wunder. Der Steuersatz kann ja auch nur schei$e sein. Hab schon oft überlegt den zu tauschen, aber ich fahr ihn auch erst mal "zu Ende". Das Rad war so günstig, da müssen ja irgendwo die kack-Komponenten verbaut sein


----------



## zerg10 (25. April 2010)

@SMS
Pechsträhne, oder ? Wenn's kommt, dann meistens im Rudel...

@DD
Sorry, bei doch ziemlich unflexibel, vor allem was mein Händi u. dessen Benutzung angeht.

Dafür jetzt aber ein paar Impressionen aus Baltmannsweiler. War nix los, weil alle ein paar Meter weiter in Aichwald waren.













Mir gefällts und ist von der Anfahrtsstrecke her ähnlich weit wie damals die Bikerschlucht.

Und hoffentlich platzt der Steppi jetzt nicht wegen dem Wetter ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2010)

Schicke Strecke!

Ach ja, ich bin schon geplatzt 
Ich dreh hier echt durch!!!
Wenn ich wieder biken kann, wird es sicher wieder etwas schlechter


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2010)

@zerg
Ja, sieht doch echt gut aus... mal sehen, ob ich es tatsächlich noch schaffe diese Woche... muß ja Mittwoch schon nach Gomera fliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (26. April 2010)

Wer braucht Gomera, wenn's hier Sommer ist ?  Ansonsten natürlich einen schönen Urlaub...


----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2010)

War einer von euch die letzten paar Tage mal in Albstadt u. kann was zum Streckenzustand sagen ? Würde da evtl. am WE ein paar Runden drehen wollen, das Santa verstaubt nämlich schon...


----------



## zerg10 (2. Mai 2010)

Mistwetter, kein Albstadt ...


----------



## sms (9. Mai 2010)

Was isn jetzt eigentlich aus der B-Mais Planung über den Männertag geworden?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2010)

ich bin raus


----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2010)

Wieder da 

@zerg
Also auf Gomera hatten wir tagsüber 20-25°C und Sonnenschein. Hier war's ja scheinbar nicht so dolle...  Habe ein paar schöne Trails gefunden, zu Fuß, mit dem Wanderführer in der Hand. Irgendwann muß ich da mit dem Bike hin! 

@Männertag
4 Tage Singletrails im Harz abreiten... B-Mais fällt damit auch für mich aus.

Cheers

der D


----------



## zerg10 (10. Mai 2010)

@SMS
Kein Mike, kein Dörk, kein BMais... (Bzw. erst wieder im Spätsommer) 

@DD
Yo, mit dem Wetter hast du leider Recht gehabt. Ich werde wohl je nach Wetterlage Spontan-Trips nach Wildbad, Todtnau oder Albstadt machen.


----------



## sms (10. Mai 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @SMS
> Kein Mike, kein Dörk, kein BMais... (Bzw. erst wieder im Spätsommer)
> 
> @DD
> Yo, mit dem Wetter hast du leider Recht gehabt. Ich werde wohl je nach Wetterlage Spontan-Trips nach Wildbad, Todtnau oder Albstadt machen.



 somit brauche ich alternativen.

für spontantrips bin ich immer zu haben!


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (10. Mai 2010)

samstags hab ich leider keine zeit. an den anderen tagen 13. - 17. wär ich je nach wetter und laune für ne fette akschen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2010)

Und Happy Birthday an das SoFa-Urgestein Backwoods


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2010)

Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an.

Alles Gute Axel


----------



## Backwoods (11. Mai 2010)

Wow,

jetzt bin ich wirklich beeindruckt, dass Ihr daran denkt
(oder hat dich das Forum daran erinnert)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

Hab heute frei und kann(will) trotzdem nicht biken.
Schließlich muss die Holzterasse fertig werden und der Keller will weiter ausgebaut werden.


----------



## driver79 (11. Mai 2010)

von mir auch alles gute!!


----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2010)

...da bin ich auch noch dabei, auf den letzten Drücker! Alles Gute, alter Mann


----------



## FRpupe (13. Mai 2010)

hallöle,
irgendwann is genug mit dem sch..wetter...grrr

fahre morgen (fr) nach bad wildbad und sonntag nach albstadt - falls auch jemand zufällig dahin will? 
ride on 


 die jana 

PS Albstadt hab ich bisher noch nicht trocken erlebt, und war trotzdem beide male empfehlenswert trotz 10 kg matsche am bike...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. Mai 2010)

@Backwoods
War meine schwedische Forumspraktikantin ;-)

@FRPupe
Sonntag bin ich evtl. auch in Albstadt, ansonsten bleibe ich wegen Schlechtwetterpusteln lieber daheim...


----------



## FRpupe (17. Mai 2010)

püh, schlechtwetterpusteln müsst i jetzt auch haben - so eine schlamm-matsch-rutschpartie 

aber hat dennoch spass gemacht - und zum glück net erkältet...
ride on


----------



## zerg10 (18. Mai 2010)

FRpupe schrieb:


> püh, schlechtwetterpusteln müsst i jetzt auch haben - so eine schlamm-matsch-rutschpartie
> 
> aber hat dennoch spass gemacht - und zum glück net erkältet...
> ride on



War auch da, aber nur für 4 Abfahrten bzw. Abrutscher. Stellenweise war's echt unfahrbar u. Schlechtwetterpusteln hab' ich auch bekommen.
Trocken ist Albstadt bestimmt witziger...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2010)

Moin,

Röntgenbild war OK 
Jetzt muss ich volle Beweglichkeit herstellen und in der Zwischenzeit freu ich mich aufs biken.
War heute den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten.  Was ein Glück.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön ! Jetzt sieh' mal zu, dass du bis Fronkreich wenigstens auf mein Niveau kommst


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Jetzt sieh' mal zu, dass du bis Fronkreich wenigstens auf mein Niveau kommst


 
Ich versuch es 
Seh aber nicht ein, mir deshalb noch was zu brechen


----------



## zerg10 (18. Mai 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich versuch es
> Seh aber nicht ein, mir deshalb noch was zu brechen



Lass' uns in PdS ein Baguette brechen  Oder irgendwann in Todtnau in den Cappuchino...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Lass' uns in PdS ein Baguette brechen  Oder irgendwann in Todtnau in den Cappuchino...


 
OK, so machen wir das


----------



## sms (21. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich komme gerade von einer Woche Dienstreise in der Tiefsten Ukraine.... 

ich komme hier echt zu nix mehr.

Naja, es regnet eh schon wieder ...


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2010)

Mach' Dich mal locker, Kleiner  Das mit dem Wetter wird schon wieder. Stefan und ich waren heute im Wald, das geht schon. Ist halt etwas -  hmmm - schwammig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2010)

Mei is hier a hitze 

War Samstag un heute Tour fahren. Wollte die Trails auslassen. Wollte 

Geht alles recht gut. Denke, dass ich am WE, soweit das Wetter hier nicht alles zu Matsch verwandelt, mal das Große wieder auspacken werde. Gemütlich versteht sich.

Grüße


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Mai 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Geht alles recht gut. Denke, dass ich am WE, soweit das Wetter hier nicht alles zu Matsch verwandelt, mal das Große wieder auspacken werde. Gemütlich versteht sich.



Na, das ist doch schön.
Dann weiterhin gute und schnelle Genesung!

(Hab' mich heute morgen, trotz Feiertag (= lange Wartezeit an der Bergbahn), dazu entschlossen mal nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren.
Macht ja ganz schön Spaß dort... )


Viele Grüße


----------



## dangerousD (24. Mai 2010)

@steppi

Werde nächstes WE auch mal wieder das Große einpacken... und mit Torsten nach Todtnau fahren  Aber nicht ärgern, darfst auch bald wieder!  

@zerg

Warst Du jetzt mal in Baltmannsweiler? Will Freitag abend mit Torsten dort mal hin, und da muß ich vorsichtig sein. Weißt ja, die Müncher Schickeria ist anspruchsvoll


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch schön.
> Dann weiterhin gute und schnelle Genesung!
> Viele Grüße


 
Danke. Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder!

@DD
Bin scho bissle traurig das ich da nicht bei bin. Gruß an Torsten und habt Spaß! Nach meinem Urlaub mit Annett darf ich auch wieder richtig biken


----------



## sms (28. Mai 2010)

Soooo,

geh gleich zur Primiere von Follow me 

Morgen hab ich dann bestimmt bock auf radeln


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2010)

Bin am Montag bei der Premiere von VAST 
Wird sicher auch nit schlecht


----------



## slayerrider (29. Mai 2010)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Zur Info


gibt es dazu eigentlich weitere INfos, kann man da jetzt fahren oder noch nicht?


----------



## boerni (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr säcke,
ich wollte mal eure park kenntnisse missbrauchen. ich hab am montag nen auto und muss mal nen bisschen dh fahren. wo soll ich hin? gebt mir bitte tipps.

noch was in eigener sache. ich hab nen paar sachen zu verkaufen. 2010er fox 32 talas rlc mit 15mm steckachse, auf wunsch mit vr, preis ohne rad 350 europa geld. 2008er manitou travis mit titan feder preis 300 komisch europa geld.

gruss aus der schweiz
björn

p.s.: um euch mal nen bisschen zu ärgern, ich geh zur wm nach mount st ann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Mai 2010)

Was ist schon mount st ann? Ich war beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg 

Wegen Park: Todtnau 
Ist nicht zu weit von Dir. 

Wegen der Fox Gabel: hab hier nen Kumpel der ggf. was braucht. ich kenn mich nicht aus. Wieviel Federweg? Mach mal nen Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Mai 2010)

boerni schrieb:


> europa geld.


 
Ist das auch so buntes Geld wie das bei Euch? Weißt ja,


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Mai 2010)

@Simon
Ist das hier ein neues Demo? Wär doch was für Dich, oder?


----------



## boerni (29. Mai 2010)

hi mike,
die gabel hat 140 120 und 100mm. foto gibts bei fox. sie hat auch schon die fit kartusche. also das super neue kartuschen ding von fox.


----------



## sms (29. Mai 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Simon
> Ist das hier ein neues Demo? Wär doch was für Dich, oder?


Jo, ist eins. Wobei ich mit meinem immernoch sehr zufrieden bin.

Wie siehts denn bei euch so aus? Jemand Pläne für nächstes Wochenende?
Is, ein längeres, da es schon Donnerstag anfängt.

Also los, wer hat spontan Lust ein paar Tage rumzuschreddern?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Mai 2010)

Ist leider das WE vor dem Urlaub. 
Ich glaube ich warte bis nach dem Urlaub  Muss der Annett da ein wenig entgegenkommen 
Werde hier ein wenig fahren. 

@Björn

140sind zu wenig.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Mai 2010)

So, melde mich nach einer Woche Sonnenscheintanken in der Toskana wieder zurück im dollen Deutschland. 

@sms
Würde evtl. mal für das nächste (lange) WE Aktivitäten anmelden, wie immer unter der Bedingung "schlammfrei"  und auch nur eintägig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. Mai 2010)

@boerni:

Auf Grund eigener ErFAHRung von gestern empfehle ich Dir TODTNAU! 

Aber ihr habt doch eigentlich auch genügend Parks in der Gegend - Biel, Neuenburg, Monte Tamaro... bis Pila fährst Du auch nicht lange von Bern aus. Oder Verbier, wobei die wahrscheinlich noch geschlossen haben.

@sms

Muß Freitag arbeiten, also kein langes WE für mich. Was am WE geht, ist noch unklar - bin unter Umständen bei den Schwiegereltern, dann nehme ich das Hardtail mit. Wolfach macht Spaß  Falls nicht, ginge evtl. auch Wildbad am Samstag.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,

@Steppenwolf-RM: Ich geh' davon aus, dass man sich mal wieder sieht.

@all:
Wegen dem bevorstehendem (verlängerten) Wochenende folgende Vorschläge:
1 Tag:
Bad Wildbad
2 - 4 Tage:
Todtnau
Bischofsmais
Leogang
Ochsenkopf

Gegen einen Tages- oder Mehrtagesausflug mit dem Pitch hätte ich aber auch nichts.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Juni 2010)

Hi,

@"Freitag-frei-haber": Wie sieht Eure Bike-Planung aus?

Wäre toll wenn ihr dies im Laufe des Tages preisgeben würdet.  
Dann weiß ich, ob ich am Fr ebenfalls freinehmen soll oder nicht. 


Viele Grüße


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Simon
> Ist das hier ein neues Demo? Wär doch was für Dich, oder?



Vielleicht eher was für mich. Werd mich vielleicht echt bei den Spezis umschauen, wenn mal wieder Kohle da sein sollte, da stimmt wenigstens der Service...

@Walde
Wenn's bei mir zeitlich reinpasst, mach ich bald mal in der Pfalz ne 2-Tages-Pitch-Tour. Der Seggl is wahrscheinlich auch am Start. Karten hab ich schon. Soll geil sein dort...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> @Walde
> Wenn's bei mir zeitlich reinpasst, mach ich bald mal in der Pfalz ne 2-Tages-Pitch-Tour. Der Seggl is wahrscheinlich auch am Start. Karten hab ich schon. Soll geil sein dort...



Hi Koni,

wenn's für Euch i. O. ist, dann würde ich mich da gerne anschließen.



Viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2010)

@Walde
Bin bald wieder ON  Man sieht sich definitiv!

@ Koni
Speci ist geil. Aber weißste ja selbst. Mit dem neuen Demo sind sicher auch die Leute ruhig, die dem Demo nie DH Qualität zugesprochen haben. Würde dann gerne mal fahren


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> ...
> @Walde
> Wenn's bei mir zeitlich reinpasst, mach ich bald mal in der Pfalz ne 2-Tages-Pitch-Tour. Der Seggl is wahrscheinlich auch am Start. Karten hab ich schon. Soll geil sein dort...


Was wie wo?
Hört sich sehr interressant an?


----------



## Koeni (2. Juni 2010)

Bisher hab ich mir gedacht, dass wir einfach Schlafsack und Isomatte in den Rucksack packen und Singletrails fahren gehn. Und abends dann halt irgendwo pennen im Wald oder auf ner Wiese. 

Ihr könnt gerne mit, aber Ihr müsst bedenken, dass ich gerade kaum auf dem Rad sitze und deshalb so unfit bin, wie fast noch nie 

es gibt auch ne Homepage, aber ich würde keine der Touren fahren, sondern was eigenes

http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/

@steppi
soweit isses noch lang nicht. Vielleicht wird es ja erst das 2012er Modell oder so


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich mir gedacht, dass wir einfach Schlafsack und Isomatte in den Rucksack packen und Singletrails fahren gehn. Und abends dann halt irgendwo pennen im Wald oder auf ner Wiese.
> 
> Ihr könnt gerne mit, aber Ihr müsst bedenken, dass ich gerade kaum auf dem Rad sitze und deshalb so unfit bin, wie fast noch nie
> 
> ...



Wird das dann "Pälzerix" mit eigenem Thread und Live-Berichterstattung?  Viel Spaß dabei... ich für meinen Teil nutze für solche Sachen gern die Locals als Scouts. Es leben die Anglizismen!

Kurzum: bin bei Eurer Tour nicht dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2010)

@Koni

Solltest Du jetzt nicht auch so langsam mal fertig werden?
Also mim Studi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (3. Juni 2010)

Das schon, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich danach reich werde


----------



## dangerousD (3. Juni 2010)

Da der heutige Fahrrad-Tag ja irgendwie ins Wasser gefallen ist (hier zumindest) - hat irgend jemand Bock auf Todtnau am Samstag?!? Nachdem es letztes WE soooo schön war, wollte ich nochmal hin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2010)

Ich will hier nix von Todtnau lesen. 
Is das klar?! 

Was anderes. Wie funktioniert denn das mit einer 12x 135mm HR NABE / Laufrad.

Kann dazu nix finden. Und der geduldigste bin ich ja bekanntlich nicht.
Kann da bei ACtionsports nix finden.  gibt es dann Adapter oder wie geht das?

Danke


----------



## sms (3. Juni 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da der heutige Fahrrad-Tag ja irgendwie ins Wasser gefallen ist (hier zumindest) - hat irgend jemand Bock auf Todtnau am Samstag?!? ...





Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich will hier nix von Todtnau lesen.
> Is das klar?!
> 
> ...


Walde und meine Wenigkeit starten schon morgen (Freitag)
gehn Todtnau.
Fahren also Freitag *und* Samstag dort 

@DD + Rest... vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort


----------



## dangerousD (3. Juni 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Was anderes. Wie funktioniert denn das mit einer 12x 135mm HR NABE / Laufrad.
> 
> Kann dazu nix finden. Und der geduldigste bin ich ja bekanntlich nicht.
> Kann da bei ACtionsports nix finden.  gibt es dann Adapter oder wie geht das?
> ...



Bei Actionsports in der Rubrik "Naben" solltest sogar Du  etwas finden, z.B. das hier. Damit kannst Du eine Hope Pro2 HR-Nabe umrüsten. Vergleichbares gibt es auch von FunWorks oder Nope oder oder oder...


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter scheint sich ja nun doch zum Besseren zu wenden u. ich Depp bin arbeiten...

Werde am Samstag oder Sonntag wahrscheinlich das Projekt "Albstadt trocken" angehen. Noch jemand Zeit u. Lust ?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juni 2010)

@zerg

TODTNAU!!!


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2010)

sms schrieb:


> ...Todtnau.
> Fahren also Freitag *und* Samstag dort
> ...


Sooo, zurück.

War ziemlich genial... und ich habe Sonnenbrand... aua

Ich brauch' jetzt definitiv nen neuen Steuersatz und muss ein bissle was an meiner Bremse schrauben.

Mei, bin ich aus der Übung. Der Winter war echt zu lang.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2010)

@sms

Kann man wohl sagen...  Habe die 10 noch voll gemacht, war richtig gut  Ihr wart dann so schnell verschwunden... habe mir mit Mucki noch ein Feierabendbier genehmigt, mußte ich aber selber zahlen. Beim nächsten Mal seid Ihr dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. Juni 2010)

Und ich hab' mir in Albstadt bei der zweiten Abfahrt das Schaltwerk zerhauen u. bin dann Singlespeed gefahren.

Ist aber echt eine witzige Strecke u. die Leute da waren auch alle sehr entspannt.
Form lässt auch noch reichlich zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Koeni (6. Juni 2010)

Hätt ich doch nur Kohle. Zieht Euch mal den Preis rein 

http://www.bikestore.cc/giant-glory-rahmen-2010-p-136544.html


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2010)

Ich find den Rahmen auch Hammer.
Allerdings haben die Giant in Winterberg immer geklappert wie sau. Wobei die sich sicher keine Mühe gegeben haben das zu entklappern.

ich hab dem ION gestern dann doch noch etwas Komfort aus dem Hinterbau gekitzelt. Härtere Feder bei 230 mm funktioniert. Da isses nicht ganz so Progressiv. 

Bin dann mal ne Woche im Urlaub


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2010)

@Koni
Da Du ja den Rahmen nicht nur ein Jahr fahren wirst, kannst ja ggf. auch Ratenzahlung machen. Bei der Santander kannste auch extra Einzahlungen machen und dann auch schneller fertig werden. Umsonst ist das nat. auch nicht. Aber 7% eff. J z sind glaube ganz OK.

Bei den meisten Banken bekommste nichtmal nen Kredit unter 5000. Da sollste Deinen Dispo bei 13% nutzen


----------



## Koeni (6. Juni 2010)

Ja, das wär vielleicht mal ne Möglichkeit. Aber dieses Jahr komm ich ja sowieso nicht zum Rad fahren. Wenn ich fertig bin ist die Saison vorbei...


----------



## zerg10 (6. Juni 2010)

Yo, das Giant ist optisch u. preislich echt schick. Naja, diese Saison muss das Santa noch halten, dann kommt auch bei mir was Neues. Wobei selbst mir als altem Carbon-Fetischist das V10 u. das GT irgendwie nicht geheuer sind...

Und dann gehen SRAM u. ich auch erstmal getrennte Wege, hab' mir gerade die Saint-Schaltcombo bestellt...

@Mike
Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (6. Juni 2010)

dann lass uns 2 glorys bestellen und nen guten Preis aushandeln


----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2010)

Ab Weihnachten können wir das mal angehen , vorher muss ich die übliche Haushaltsdebatte mit der Regierung führen.

Und leider ist die Liste der schönen Räder doch recht lang, auf Anhieb fallen mir da das V10 (Alu-Version), das Summun, das Yeti (nicht das R, sondern das "normale" 303) und eben das Glory ein. Ich lass' da lieber mal die Saison vorbeigehen u. hör' mir die verschiedenen ERfahrungsberichte an.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Juni 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Kann man wohl sagen...  Habe die 10 noch voll gemacht, war richtig gut  Ihr wart dann so schnell verschwunden... habe mir mit Mucki noch ein Feierabendbier genehmigt, mußte ich aber selber zahlen. Beim nächsten Mal seid Ihr dran



Hi,

aufgrund Defekt an Simons Rad (Klammer an den Scheibenbremsbelägen der hinteren Scheibe hat sich verbogen und die Kolben liessen sich nicht mehr zurückdrücken, um Beläge und Laufrad einzubauen) und meinem Rad (erneuter Platten; irgendwo vor oder nach dem Wiesensprung passiert, diesmal ohne Sturz) haben wir dann gemütlich das Auto beladen und anschließend einen Cappuccino getrunken. 
Da Simon weder Dich noch Mucki finden konnte, sind wir dann, so gegen 17:00 Uhr, los.

Das Feierabendbier geht dann auf mich. Dafür, dass Du mir die Linie durch das Wurzelfeld gezeigt hast.
Auch wenn ich bei den Abfahrten danach die Linie nicht mehr wirklich "gefunden" habe...
Werde mir das nochmals genauer anschauen müssen...


Viele Grüße


----------



## dangerousD (7. Juni 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Das Feierabendbier geht dann auf mich. Dafür, dass Du mir die Linie durch das Wurzelfeld gezeigt hast.
> Auch wenn ich bei den Abfahrten danach die Linie nicht mehr wirklich "gefunden" habe...
> Werde mir das nochmals genauer anschauen müssen...



Das können wir gern nochmal gemeinsam machen, jetzt, wo Du Deine Auszeit beendet hast


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage an die Saint-Gemeinde: Gibt es beim Schaltwerkeinbau irgendwas zu beachten oder ist das wie alles bei Shimano ?


----------



## dangerousD (10. Juni 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Saint-Gemeinde: Gibt es beim Schaltwerkeinbau irgendwas zu beachten oder ist das wie alles bei Shimano ?



Du solltest die Montageanleitung lesen, da steht ungefähr da drin, was ich Dir auch sagen würde 

Je nachdem, ob Du RR-Kassette oder MTB-Kassette fährst, mußt Du einen Spacer ausbauen (oder eben nicht). Ansonsten keine Besonderheiten...


----------



## dirtmag (10. Juni 2010)

Mit 'ner RR Kassette muss der kleine Spacer raus. RTFM 

Noch jemand am Samstag in Albstadt chillen?


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2010)

Der Krempel kommt ja erst u. ein Manual hab' ich bei Paul Lange nicht gefunden. Danke für den Tip mit dem Spacer u. der RR-Kassette.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2010)

So, aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Kaum angekommen höre ich, dass unsere KOMPLETTE Strecke am Sack ist. Nicht nur Teile, Nein, ALLES. Da kann man zum ....... werden.
Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, man kann ja einiges zerstören, aber warum legen die Bäume in den Weg? Nutzholz was sinnlos vergammelt. Das sich da nie ein Wanderer aufregt kann ich auch nicht verstehen.

Egal, die wollen die Konsequenzen ja. Dann bitte.


----------



## Koeni (12. Juni 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Egal, die wollen die Konsequenzen ja. Dann bitte.



Startest jetzt nen Amoklauf ? 

Meine letzte Hoffnung dieses Jahr noch an ein günstiges Bike zu kommen läuft gerade. Ich denke nächste Woche weiß ich mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (12. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> ...Amoklauf ?
> ...


Terror-Mike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Startest jetzt nen Amoklauf ?
> 
> Meine letzte Hoffnung dieses Jahr noch an ein günstiges Bike zu kommen läuft gerade. ...


 
Ich werde den Förster halt nicht mehr grüßen 
Wenn ich den Förster auf der Waldautobahn treffe, werde ich meinen besten Trick anwenden, Bremsspur.


----------



## Koeni (13. Juni 2010)

cool, Bremsspur 

hab grad n video zu champery 2010 gefunden. wird sicher wieder ne harte strecke 

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/gravity-tv-episode-onechampey-wc-track.html


----------



## sms (13. Juni 2010)

sms schrieb:


> So, wollte heute u.g. meine Gabel mal auf einer längeren auch Bergabtour (dd kennst ja meine Trails) testen.
> 
> Hat soweit auch ganz gut funktioniert. Allerdings liegt jetzt mein kompletter Rebound irgendwo im Wald
> 
> ...



Moin,
an dieser Stelle möchte ich mal den ziemlich exzellenten Service von 
Suntour + gocycle.de loben.

Am Montag hatte ich die Gabel zu Gocycle geschickt. Vorher hatte ich selbiges kurz mit einer Mail, deren Inhalt o.g. Einstelleinheitsverlust kurz schliderte, angekündigt. Die Anwort kam noch am gleichen Tag: Inhalt: Schick die Gabel zu uns. Zweite Mail von GoCyle: O.k. wir haben alle Ersatzteile schon vorab bestellt ist nun alles für den Ersatz bzw. Austausch vorhanden, falls doch was kaput ist.

Somit wie folgt:
Montag Abend ging die Gabel zur Post.
Di 08.06.2010 22:24 GoCycle: Die Gabel ist bei uns angekommen,
wir haben sie überprüft , alles o.k. eine Schraube und Einstellstab ersetzt und mit Loctide gesichert. Morgen geht Sie zurück.
Mi 09.06.2010 14:21 GoCycle: Gabel ist verschickt
Freitag war das Gäbelchen wieder bei mir.

 Top-Service


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2010)

@steppi

Einfach die umherliegenden Bäume kreativ in die Streckengestaltung eingbeziehen... das ist wirksamer, als den Förster nicht mehr zu grüßen 

@sms

Glückwunsch 

@Koeni

Champery wird der Burner - und das beste: es gibt dieses Jahr einen separaten Zuschauer-Trail, so daß die ganze Strecke gut zugänglich und einsehbar ist. Ich bin da!!!


----------



## sms (13. Juni 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...Ich bin da!!!


Jo,
wie ist das, muss man sich da vorher irgendwelche Eintrittkarten reservieren lassen, oder einfach hin?


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2010)

Einfach hin, notfalls mit dem Rad... sind ja eh' in der Nähe


----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2010)

http://www.funsporting.de/funsporting+NEWS+Trends+bd_Verlag_Insolvenz_2010_3301.htm


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> http://www.funsporting.de/funsporting+NEWS+Trends+bd_Verlag_Insolvenz_2010_3301.htm



Dann muß ich mein Abo ja evtl. doch nicht kündigen... erledigt sich von selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (18. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> http://www.funsporting.de/funsporting+NEWS+Trends+bd_Verlag_Insolvenz_2010_3301.htm


Schade um das schöne Golf-Magazine


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs,

was geht bei Euch denn in der nächsten Zeit?
Lohnt es sich für Albstadt mal Richtung S zu kommen?


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2010)

@steppi
Albstadt ist ganz nett, aber wenn Du schon in die Gegend kommst, dann wäre mein Tipp Todtnau. Aber das weißt Du ja selbst 

Ich hatte eigentlich geplant, kommendes WE mal nach B-Mais zu gehen. Bin aber im Moment noch allein... der Basti überlegt noch, und evtl. kommt Torsten für einen Tag rüber. Ist aber alles noch unsicher, hängt davon ab, wie stabil sich mein Fuß gegen Mitte der Woche anfühlt. Hatte mir die Bänder ziemlich derb gedehnt 

Ansonsten wäre bei mir vor PDS nur noch das WE 03./04. Juli frei - alle anderen sind schon verplant.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juni 2010)

mmhm
Bmais is geil aber für  Tage zu weit. Hab leider auch schon berufliche Termine die ich nicht verschieben kann. 
Man könnte nat. das WE 3. / 4.06 mal ins Auge fassen.
Dann geh ich am nächsten WE nochmal nach Beerfelden-
Danach sollte ich wieder nach Todtnau dürfen.

Oh Mann, ich werde so langsam sein.


Dir aber erstmal gute Besserung!


----------



## sms (20. Juni 2010)

Das Gäbelchen scheint den kompletten Federweg schön auszunutzen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juni 2010)

Hier scheint die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. Juni 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hier scheint die Sonne


Dann kannstg du ja jetzt mein Rad putzen


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2010)

wie biste denn mit den advantage zufrieden ?
Wie rollen die und wie is der Grip ?


----------



## sms (20. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mit den Reifen sehr zufrieden.
Habe zwischendurch immer wieder andere getestet, aber für meinen Anwendungsfall vom Pitch passen diese am besten.

Meine Hausrunde besteht aus ca. 7km Anfahrt auf der Straße
(dafür brauche ich niedrigen Rollwiderstand)
Dann geht es bergauf (ca. 3 km), erst Schotter, dann steil erdig und mit Wurzeln gespickt. ( ergo Gripp)
Bergab '(4-5 km) sind die Trails teils mit pflastersteingroßen Kieseln verlockt, durch die man ziemlich zügig durchjagt.
Dafür brauchst einen gewissen Durchschlagschutz.

Maxxis Swampthing in der FR - Karkasse und Schwalbe NobbyNic waren danach bisher immer platt!

Mit dem Advantage hatte ich nie ein Problem.
Der Reifen setzt sich bei Schlamm auch nicht zu, da die Stollen weit genug ausseinander sind.
Allerdings baut er in 2.4 schon mächtig breit, so dass hinten zum Umwerfer und zur Kettenführung nicht viel Platz übrig bleibt. Aber es geht.


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Allerdings baut er in 2.4 schon mächtig breit, so dass hinten zum Umwerfer und zur Kettenführung nicht viel Platz übrig bleibt. Aber es geht.



aber du fährst 3 Kettenblätter, oder ?

Isses die Draht- oder die Faltversion ?


----------



## sms (20. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> aber du fährst 3 Kettenblätter, oder ?
> 
> Isses die Draht- oder die Faltversion ?



ja, 3-fach (brauch ich)
Ist die Drahtversion (mit der D60) Karkasse


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, danke. Bin schon länger am Überlegen mal den Ardent oder Advantage auszuprobieren. Wenn ich schon ein Mal im Jahr auf dem Rad sitz, will ich auch nen geilen Reifen fahren


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (21. Juni 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> Albstadt ist ganz nett, aber wenn Du schon in die Gegend kommst, dann wäre mein Tipp Todtnau. Aber das weißt Du ja selbst
> 
> Ich hatte eigentlich geplant, kommendes WE mal nach B-Mais zu gehen. Bin aber im Moment noch allein... der Basti überlegt noch, und evtl. kommt Torsten für einen Tag rüber. Ist aber alles noch unsicher, hängt davon ab, wie stabil sich mein Fuß gegen Mitte der Woche anfühlt. Hatte mir die Bänder ziemlich derb gedehnt
> ...



Also ich wär am kommenden We am ehesten für Albstadt zu haben. Zwei Tage kann ich grad net weg. Und trocken solls ja auch werden. Wenns matschig ist kannst Albstadt vergessen.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juni 2010)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Also ich wär am kommenden We am ehesten für Albstadt zu haben. Zwei Tage kann ich grad net weg. Und trocken solls ja auch werden. Wenns matschig ist kannst Albstadt vergessen.



Das heißt B-Mais fällt aus 

Hätte evtl. sonst noch jemand Bock drauf (also auf B-Mais)??? Alleine fahren ist blöd...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Juni 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Das heißt B-Mais fällt aus
> 
> Hätte evtl. sonst noch jemand Bock drauf (also auf B-Mais)??? Alleine fahren ist blöd...



Hi,

Bock (also auf B-Mais) hätte ich schon.
Zudem muß ich diesen Monat noch einige Überstunden abbauen. 
Weiß aber noch nicht, an welchen Tagen ich dann freinehmen werde.
Wird sich im Laufe dieser Woche entscheiden.


VG

Walde


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2010)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Also ich wär am kommenden We am ehesten für Albstadt zu haben. Zwei Tage kann ich grad net weg. Und trocken solls ja auch werden. Wenns matschig ist kannst Albstadt vergessen.



An welchem Tag willst du nach Albstadt? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (21. Juni 2010)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> ...Zwei Tage kann ich grad net weg...


Ja, das Leben in Kurzarbeit ist halt kein Zuckerschlecken


----------



## driver79 (22. Juni 2010)

werd am sonntag ne runde in stuttgart drehen, jemand dabei?

wo und wann genau is mir relativ egal


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (22. Juni 2010)

sms schrieb:


> An welchem Tag willst du nach Albstadt? Samstag oder Sonntag?



eigentlich egal. was besser mit fußball korrespondiert. wie schauts bei dir?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (22. Juni 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ja, das Leben in Kurzarbeit ist halt kein Zuckerschlecken



ey nächsten monat muss ich wieder überstunden bringen. die spinnen die römer...


----------



## Koeni (22. Juni 2010)

Dann wird wenigstens Dein fetter Arsch wieder bissl dünner, den Du von den vielen Ketchup-Chips bekommen hast


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juni 2010)

So Männers, muß einen Rückzieher machen... B-Mais fällt mangels 100% funktionierendem Knöchel aus. Will da kein Risiko eingehen, der Sommerurlaub geht vor 

Werde stattdessen das Hardtail auspacken und mal nach Großheppach gehen... bißchen Pumpen und so


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juni 2010)

Wie issen Großheppach so ? Wie Rommelshausen ?


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wie issen Großheppach so ? Wie Rommelshausen ?



Viel besser. Es gibt nämlich einen echten 4X, massive Dirts und einen schönen Pumptrack.


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2010)

sms schrieb:


> An welchem Tag willst du nach Albstadt? Samstag oder Sonntag?



Also, ich lege dann mal vor:
Samstag Albstadt.

Wer ist mit dabei?
Walde? Seggl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2010)

Bin dann mal in Beerfelden.


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin dann mal in Beerfelden.


Hmmm, interressante idee.. sind ja nur 30 km mehr als Albstadt


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Juni 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Also, ich lege dann mal vor:
> Samstag Albstadt.
> 
> Wer ist mit dabei?
> Walde?



Ja, bin dabei.


Beerfelden wäre für mich aber auch ok...


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Ja, bin dabei.


Jow, dann machen wir des am Samstag.

Liegst ja quasi auf'm weg.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juni 2010)

Änderung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2010)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung

DD und ich sind am Samstag in Todtnau. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, genau! Keine Ausreden, ihr Luschen


----------



## zerg10 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin leider raus, weil mein italienischer Nachbarn beschlossen hat, seinen Grappa-Konsum gerecht mit mir zu teilen u. das geht bei dem nur mit Grillen u. Fußball...


----------



## sms (29. Juni 2010)

Wir (Walde, Jochen, meine Wenigkeit) starten Sonntag (4.Juli) zu einer gemütlichen
Pitch/Enduro/Trailtour.

Treffpunkt ca. 10 Uhr. bei mir.
Die Tour besteht aus einigen Höhenmetern (teils sacksteil!) und nahezu alle Bergabhöhenmeter sind 100%feinster Singletrail.
Rauf geht es ganz gemütlich (Schotter/Straße/Wurzelwege).
Am Höchsten Punkt befindet sich ein Vesperhütte, welche für günstige Lebendsmittelversorgung steht.

Wer ist noch dabei? Ich schau mal Richtung Säckels!! Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Koeni (29. Juni 2010)

Die Seggls fallen beide aus. Ich hab keine Zeit und bekomm grad eh schon nen Krampf, wenn ich das Wort "sacksteil" nur lese . Der andere Seggl ist auf den Rocky Mountain Days im Kleinwalsertal mit seinem Specialized


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Juni 2010)

sms schrieb:


> ...aus einigen Höhenmetern (teils sacksteil!)...



Natürlich ist damit abwärts gemeint...

Freu' mich schon auf So.


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juni 2010)

@sms

Jetzt kommst Du mit Deiner Gegenveranstaltung... na warte! 

Im Übrigen waren Stefan und ich letzten Samstag auf Trailtour auf der Alb unterwegs. 40km Singletrail am Stück  - gespickt mit Wurzeln, Jura-Kalkstein und viel Flow. Dafür nur wenige hm - war ziemlich lässig!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2010)

wenig hm hört sich gut an

Im MOment bin ich zufrieden wenn ich die Treppen hochkomme
Ganz ganz schlimmes Jahr!


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juni 2010)

Mir war nach Update zumute... also habe ich meinem Kleinen





was Schönes gegönnt. Die Teile haben mir optisch einfach so sehr gefallen, daß ich sie haben mußte... neue Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi für's Firefly:









Ich habe mich einfach von der Werbung beeindrucken lassen. Und es ist mir egal 

Witzig: der Lenker ist an der Klemmung jetzt beinahe dicker als das Oberrohr


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich finde den Lenker zu dick für den sonst so dünnen Rahmen. Farblich ist es da schon stimmiger...


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juni 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich finde den Lenker zu dick für den sonst so dünnen Rahmen. Farblich ist es da schon stimmiger...



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon... aber es fährt sich so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2010)

Hey Seggls,
hat jemand ne Ahnung von semi-integrierten Steuersätzen und kann einen empfehlen ?


----------



## sms (4. Juli 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Wir (Walde, Jochen, meine Wenigkeit) starten Sonntag (4.Juli) zu einer gemütlichen
> Pitch/Enduro/Trailtour.
> 
> Treffpunkt ca. 10 Uhr. bei mir.
> ...


+ Heubach = 73km


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juli 2010)

sms schrieb:


> + Heubach = 73km



Respekt! Bei mir waren es nur 37... dafür 20 davon im Regen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin 15min zum Biergarten gelaufen und hab dort 40min ein Hefeweizen getrunken. Hier hat es ca. 10min geregnet. Aber wir waren unter dem Schirm  Dann 15 min. zurück


----------



## sms (4. Juli 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich bin 15min zum Biergarten gelaufen und hab dort 40min ein Hefeweizen getrunken. Hier hat es ca. 10min geregnet. Aber wir waren unter dem Schirm  Dann 15 min. zurück


 Mike, du hast eindeutig gewonnen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juli 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Mike, du hast eindeutig gewonnen


 Ach ja, vorher DTM


----------



## zerg10 (5. Juli 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ach ja, vorher DTM



Und wir haben uns etwas mißverstanden. Ich dachte ihr würdet erst am Nachmittag vorbei kommen u. war deshalb im Freibad Schmetterlinge betrachten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juli 2010)

@Zerg 
Du bist halt alt!
Freu mich auf den 21.

Nehmen den Dämpfer dann mit nach F.


----------



## sms (9. Juli 2010)

An die Thüringer Bratwurst :

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2010)

Schließe mich dem SMS mal an


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2010)

Yo, von mir natürlich auch. Prost !


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2010)

Und von mir auch !!
Welche Bratwurst denn ? Der Dicke oder der...ahh Mist, sind ja beide Dick.
Also welcher denn ? 

Für alle, die in Frankreich neben den ganzen Inselmenschen nicht komplett out dastehen wollen ist hier noch ein Tipp, was man am Rad ändern könnte . Man beachte den Brendan 

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-fort-william-world-cup-bar-width.html

ahh, der eine Dicke hat ja schon geantwortet, dann isses der Andere.
Prost Dörg !!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2010)

Fairclough 
Haste die Buffen vom Cathro gesehen 

Was ich feststellen mussste, viele fahren die Saint. Aber die haben sicher nicht meine Pumpprobleme.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2010)

830mm, erinnert mich irgendwie an Manta-Witze


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2010)

@Zerg
Hab jetzt das Einbaukit für Deinen DHX. Pack den schonmal ein 
Muss den mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. Juli 2010)

@Gratulanten

Danke schön... ich sag' mal, lieber BRATwurst als HANSwurst  

...und außerdem freu' ich mich schon auf Pila und PDS


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. Juli 2010)

@ Dirk:

Natürlich auch von mir noch nachträglich ALLES GUTE zum Geburtstag!




VG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2010)

Hi,
kommt eigentlich vor PDS / PILA noch wer in Plochingen bei Decathlon vorbei? Mir ist eben eingefallen, dass mir die Sani´s ja mein Funktionsunterhemd zerschnitten haben und ich nur noch eins besitze.

Bitte mal melden ob da noch wer hinkommt.

Danke

Evtl. braucht das ja noch wer. Liegt zwischen 6-10.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (12. Juli 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi,
> kommt eigentlich vor PDS / PILA noch wer in Plochingen bei Decathlon vorbei? Mir ist eben eingefallen, dass mir die Sani´s ja mein Funktionsunterhemd zerschnitten haben und ich nur noch eins besitze.
> 
> Bitte mal melden ob da noch wer hinkommt.
> ...



Hi,

ich werde vor Pila + PdS sicherlich beim Decathlon vorbeischauen, da ich auch noch einige dieser Funktionsunterhemden benötige.

Teile mir einfach das gewünschte Modell, Größe, Farbe und Anzahl mit.


VG

Walde


----------



## driver79 (12. Juli 2010)

@ DD

von mir noch alles gute nachträglich


----------



## zerg10 (12. Juli 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde vor Pila + PdS sicherlich beim Decathlon vorbeischauen, da ich auch noch einige dieser Funktionsunterhemden benötige.
> 
> ...



Also der Steppi steht auf die Farbe Apricot u. am liebsten mag er Blümchenapplikationen 

@Steppi
Wann telefonieren wir denn mal wegen der Fahrdetails ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Teile mir einfach das gewünschte Modell, Größe, Farbe und Anzahl mit.
> Walde


 
Bekommst heute ne Mail oder PN. Danke schonmal.



zerg10 schrieb:


> @Steppi
> Wann telefonieren wir denn mal wegen der Fahrdetails ?


 
Details?? Ich fahre und Du unterhälst mich. 

Meld mich heute Abend mal. Jetzt muss ich erstmal biken.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (12. Juli 2010)

Hey Dörgi, wünsch dir nachträglich auch noch alles Gute!


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juli 2010)

Pila, PdS, Morzine, Champery, wir kommen !!!!

Jungs, ich freu' mich


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juli 2010)

Jau, da geht's ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. Juli 2010)

Aber sowas von!!!


----------



## Koeni (20. Juli 2010)

Psssst, Fresse halten !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juli 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Psssst, Fresse halten !


----------



## sms (20. Juli 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> fully?


----------



## sms (30. Juli 2010)

Daaaaa


----------



## Koeni (30. Juli 2010)

? wieso des ?


----------



## dangerousD (1. August 2010)

Der Kleine und ein paar andere hatten Angst vor dem nassen Boden, nachdem es den ganzen Donnerstag geregnet hat. Dabei hat gestern dann den ganzen Tag die Sonne geschienen   Schön war's! Also insgesamt... und auch am Freitag noch


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2010)

Dann is ja alles gut. Ich dachte er hätte sich vielleicht kaputt gefahren

Luck ät sis:

http://ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234712


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. August 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> ? wieso des ?


 
Jeden Morgen aufstehen und dann biken is irgendwie öde .
Und auf die 3 Stunden vom Freitag konnte man locker verzichten 

Ansonsten geb ich DD recht. Schee wars. Auch wenn wir die verbleibzeiten für nächstes Jahr anders wichten müssen 

Ich will wieder nach _ _ L _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (1. August 2010)

Ich kaufe ein P  War trotz des Wetters u. ohne Kongressbesuch  genial...


----------



## sms (1. August 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein P  War trotz des Wetters u. ohne Kongressbesuch  genial...



Ich dachte, man kann nur Vokale kaufen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. August 2010)

Ich wollte dieses kleine Video als Erinnerung an den WC in Spiel bringen.

Ihr wisst ja, die Stellen an denen man seine Visiere wegwerfen kann...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2010)

Hey Ihr langweiler. Bevor es auf die 2. Seite geht, die Frage ob nächsten Samstag wer in Todtnau anzutreffen ist?


----------



## sms (7. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hey Ihr langweiler. Bevor es auf die 2. Seite geht, die Frage ob nächsten Samstag wer in Todtnau anzutreffen ist?



Mal schauen.

War heute auf der Offiziellen Eröffnung vom KorberKopf2  Ist alles ziemlich gut geworden dort .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2010)

Leogang scheint auch ganz nett zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. August 2010)

Hilfe, wie siehst Du denn aus .

Falls ich mein Rad fertig kriege bis zum WE komm ich vielleicht mit nach Todtnau. Könnte aber ziemlich eng werden...


----------



## dangerousD (10. August 2010)

Hmmm... Stefan und ich wollten eigentlich nach Flumserberg, Trails checken. Todtnau wäre sicher auch gut, aber eher nix für Stefan's fahrbaren Untersatz. Tendenz daher eher Richtung Flumserberg, sofern das Wetter mitmacht. Wird wohl eine recht kurzfristige Sache bei uns...


By the way: steht das WE 18./19.09. dann für B-Mais?  
Ich will ja nicht nerven


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hilfe, wie siehst Du denn aus .
> ..


Das alter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> By the way: steht das WE 18./19.09. dann für B-Mais?
> Ich will ja nicht nerven


 
Hallo virtueller Freund. In meinem echten Leben forderte mein Chef von mir einige Berichte an. Da ich tagsüber keinen legalen Internetzugang habe und am Abend nicht nur rumsitze um auf Antworten meiner virtuellen Freunde zu warten, ist das wohl untergegangen 
Isses nat. nicht! Muss mich da nicht so stark drauf konzentrieren 
Auch bin ich gerade erst vom entspannen aus einem anderen Land gekommen. 

Um die Frage zu beantworten, ich plane im beabsichtigten Zeitraum im Bmais zu sein. Nun ist die Frage, ob Simon und Walde auch das ein werden? Die Frage stellt sich deshalb, da unser Hauspappa Zerg nicht dabei sein wird und wir nun Zimmer buchen müssen. Da weis ich jetzt nicht, ob die beiden das machen. Sollte jedoch niemand ab Donnerstag da sein, werde ich wohl nicht fahren. Alleine is mir nix. Und für nen Tag komme ich nicht 450km gefahren. 
Ich schick nochmal ne Mail


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2010)

@Koni
Lass uns am Freitag nochmal babbeln wegen Todtnau.
Die nächsten Tage soll das Wetter ehr Bescheiden werden. Wenn es Samstag gut wird, is alles in Butter. Bissle Regen tut Todtnau ja meist gut.
Freu mich wenn das klappen würde. Ansonsten können wir auch Beerfelden angehen. Da hattest ja auch Lust drauf.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ... die Frage ob nächsten Samstag wer in Todtnau anzutreffen ist?



Hi,

auf Todtnau habe ich eigentlich immer Lust, aber
- für einen Tag ist mir das zuviel Autofahrerei, deshalb würde ich dann lieber Sa und So in Todtnau fahren (auch wenn ich von dem Lift dort schon am ersten Tag genug habe...)
- wenn es tatsächlich regnen sollte, werde ich mich anderweitig umsehen, denn darauf im Regen die jeweils rund 20 min im Lift rumzuhängen habe ich keine Lust.


VG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> im Regen die jeweils rund 20 min im Lift rumzuhängen habe ich keine Lust.
> 
> Walde


 
Ich weis was Du meinst. Hatte das schon 

Wie gesagt, ich mach es auch vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## Koeni (11. August 2010)

so wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl den Sonntag größtenteils vor dem PC verbringen müssen . Falls ich überhaupt Zeit habe, dann würde ich eher zu Albstadt oder so tendieren. Oder ich geh hier ein bissel schieben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2010)

@Bmais
Simon Wald und ich sind bereits ab Mittwoch vor Ort.
Dirk + ??? dann wohl ab Samstag (oder ggf. schon Freitag Abend auf ein Bierchen??)
Markus ab Freitag 

Freu mich schon.
Jetzt muss mich nur mein Chef noch freilassen


----------



## sms (11. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...die Frage ob nächsten Samstag wer in Todtnau anzutreffen ist?


Eher weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (13. August 2010)

Achtung Achtung, eine Durchsage:













Ah, muss mal noch wiegen. Wunder erwarte ich aber keine 

...18,37


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2010)

Sehr schick, hoffentlich hält es 
mit 18,4 doch recht leicht. Obwohl Du eine schwere GAbel und schwere Laufräder hast. Da haben die wohl am Rahmen gespart


----------



## Koeni (13. August 2010)

weiß garnicht, was das Andere gewogen hat. Hab aber auch ne leichtere Kefü und leichtere Pedale . Hinteres Laufrad mach ich vielleicht auch bald neu. Die Nabe is am Ar$ch.
Oberrohr und Unterrohr sin am Steuerrohr jetzt mit Lücke angeschweißt und ein Gusset ist auch unten dran...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. August 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung, eine Durchsage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Koni,

bin zwar überrascht, dass Du nach dem "Theater" erneut ein Rad mit dem Sunn Radical - Rahmen aufgebaut hast, wünsche Dir aber dennoch viel Spaß damit!


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## Koeni (13. August 2010)

schon klar.
Aber ich bin armer Student und hab den Rahmen als Kulanzangebot billiger bekommen (und ich musste keine neuen Anbauteile kaufen, weil ich wusste, dass alles passt). Und gefahren hat er sich ja schon geil.

Hätte ich den vollen Preis bezahlen müssen, hätte ich sicher was anderes bzw. garnix  gekauft


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2010)

Ich glaube dem Walde hat es in pila gut gefallen


----------



## sms (13. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem Walde hat es in pila gut gefallen



Jo, scheint so.

Fehlt nur noch eine PILA Signatur


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2010)

@koni

Naja, für 'nen Franzosen ganz schick  Hoffentlich kannst Du es auch mal artgerecht bewegen, demnächst...


----------



## Koeni (14. August 2010)

Hab das gerade nochmal angeschaut. HR - Nabe ist hinüber. Hab jetzt ne Anfrage laufen, ob man bei Atomlab den Freilaufkörper wechseln kann. Hätte sonst jemand ein 150mm/12mm HR zum Verleihen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. August 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hab das gerade nochmal angeschaut. HR - Nabe ist hinüber. Hab jetzt ne Anfrage laufen, ob man bei Atomlab den Freilaufkörper wechseln kann. Hätte sonst jemand ein 150mm/12mm HR zum Verleihen ?


Wenn Dich Dellen in der Felge nicht stören,  dann ja... mein Ersatz-LR steht hier noch rum. Ringle-Nabe, 150x12, mit  729er Dellensammler... dafür aber 1a zentriert, läuft schön gerade


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2010)

Ein Laufrad hab ich leider auch nur eins. 

Ansonsten war es gestern schön sonnig in Beerfelden 

Die Tendenz des Wetterberichtes sieht für nächsten Samstag ganz gut aus. Falls ich hier noch wen überzeugen kann, bin ich wohl Samstag in Todtnau. Evtl. schaut ja von Euch noch wer vorbei.


----------



## dangerousD (15. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ein Laufrad hab ich leider auch nur eins.
> 
> Ansonsten war es gestern schön sonnig in Beerfelden
> 
> Die Tendenz des Wetterberichtes sieht für nächsten Samstag ganz gut aus. Falls ich hier noch wen überzeugen kann, bin ich wohl Samstag in Todtnau. Evtl. schaut ja von Euch noch wer vorbei.



Bin Samstag und Sonntag in Flims  - also raus aus der Todtnau-Nummer...


----------



## Koeni (15. August 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wenn Dich Dellen in der Felge nicht stören,  dann ja... mein Ersatz-LR steht hier noch rum. Ringle-Nabe, 150x12, mit  729er Dellensammler... dafür aber 1a zentriert, läuft schön gerade



Danke. Muss mal sehn. Wenn's den Freilaufkörper nicht einzeln gibt, besorg ich mir wohl ein komplett neues Laufrad ( von dem vielen Geld, das ich verdiene  ).


----------



## sms (15. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...Todtnau..../QUOTE]
> 
> Ui: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/154097/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2010)

@sms
Hab das heute morgen schon im Todtnau thread gesehen.
Super Video und gut gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. August 2010)

Hi,

@Todtnau:
Würde gerne kommendes WE nach Todtnau fahren, aber so wie es momentan aussieht werde ich am Sa leider keine Zeit fürs radfahren haben.
Zum Video: Das Wurzelstück wurde doch aufgeschüttet, oder? Würde dann auch die entfernte Kameraposition erklären... Im Ernst: Sehr schön, wie gut er das Wurzelfeld meistert. Wäre froh, wenn dies bei mir annährend so aussehen würde... 

@Pila:
Ach Pila war ja nicht ganz so schlecht...
Hab' da einige nette Erinnerungen an Pila 

@WE:
Werde am So wohl mal in Korb vorbeischauen.
Alternativen: Bad Wildbad oder Albstadt


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## Koeni (17. August 2010)

@walde
Falls Du nach Korb oder Albstadt gehst, sag mir mal noch bescheid. Hast n Hinterrad rumliegen ? Bin zu faul zum Dörg zu fahren


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. August 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> @walde
> Falls Du nach Korb oder Albstadt gehst, sag mir mal noch bescheid. Hast n Hinterrad rumliegen ? Bin zu faul zum Dörg zu fahren



Ok, gebe dann Bescheid.

Ja, ich müßte auch noch ein Hinterrad rumliegen haben. Müßte eine graue 321/729-Felge mit 150er-DT Swiss Hügi FR Nabe inkl. 12 mm Schraubachse sein.
Kann ich dann natürlich gerne mitbringen.

Edit: Gerade im Keller nachgesehen. Laufrad liegt dort rum. Ist im guten gebrauchten Zustand. Schwalbe-Felgenband ist noch drauf.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2010)

Ist zufällig am WE wer in Beerfelden?
Bin gerade am überlegen wo ich fahren gehen soll


----------



## boerni (26. August 2010)

salut zusammen,
war am montag in pila, von mir aus könn wa da hin nächstes jahr. kann es da locker ne woche aushalten. bring dann halt drei bikes mit. 
so bin dann mal weg


----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2010)

Da es hier lange keine Bilder mehr gab, hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom letzten WE in Laax. Und ja, wir waren auf 2.600m am Vorab-Gletscher - (fast) ganz ohne Lift. Absolut geniale Landschaft, super Trails und ziemlich entspannte Bergmenschen.





























Schön war's!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2010)

Sieht geil aus!
Schee schee schee


----------



## dangerousD (29. August 2010)

@steppi

Hast recht. Auch wenn es teilweise steil...





...steinig...





...oder nervig war...





...hat es insgesamt Mega-Spaß gemacht!





Nächstes Mal kommen dicke Reifen mit auf den Berg... SinglePly-Karkasse sei dank, gab es am Sonntag insgesamt 3 Durchschläge und einen Durchstich. Wobei letzterer auch einen DH-Reifen gekillt hätte...


----------



## zerg10 (30. August 2010)

Moin Männer !

Fotos folgen sobald ich sie entsprechend retouschiert habe, aber ich komme auf fast 2.200m ohne Lift. Gefahren in Südtirol. Sehr nette Gegend für Up- u. Downhill...


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Moin Männer !
> 
> Fotos folgen sobald ich sie entsprechend retouschiert habe, aber ich komme auf fast 2.200m ohne Lift. Gefahren in Südtirol. Sehr nette Gegend für Up- u. Downhill...



So WEIT komme ich ohne Lift auch gerade noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So WEIT komme ich ohne Lift auch gerade noch


 
Da kann ich mithalten


----------



## Koeni (31. August 2010)

So sieht man uns im Ausland 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/eurobike-2010-coverage.html?trk=rss

Man beachte auch die Kommentare


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2010)

@koni

Ganz nett


----------



## Koeni (5. September 2010)

Sam Hill stinkt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2010)

Versteh ich nicht. 
Das ist halt das Wetter im Moment. Mal regnets und mal nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (8. September 2010)

Mein alzheimer macht's möglich: Wann war im September BMais geplant ? Evtl. kann ich ja doch irgendwie mit...


----------



## morei (8. September 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ist für Samstag oder Sonntag etwas geplant ?
Würde mich euch gerne mal anschliessen, das Wetter soll ja toll werden

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mein alzheimer macht's möglich: Wann war im September BMais geplant ? Evtl. kann ich ja doch irgendwie mit...


 
Ei, des wäre a sach. 
Hier nochmal die Daten

Simon, Walde und ich kommen am Mittwoch 15.09.10 nach Bmais.
Fahren dann noch eine Halbtageskarte ab. 
Ich fahre Sonntag früh wieder gen Wiesbaden. Sind ja doch noch nen paar Kilometer 
Zwischendurch ist noch Spicak geplant. Tag????
Denke mal Freitag. 

Seh zu, dass Du evtl. doch Zeit bekommst. Ohne den Zerg isses doch nicht halb so lustig 

Grüße aus Haan. Letzter Lehrgang . Vorerst


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ist für Samstag oder Sonntag etwas geplant ?
> Würde mich euch gerne mal anschliessen, das Wetter soll ja toll werden
> ...


 
Ob hier viel geht, bezweifel ich im Moment 
Aber evtl. ist ja der ein oder andre doch unterwegs.
Einfach hier rein schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ist für Samstag oder Sonntag etwas geplant ?
> Würde mich euch gerne mal anschliessen, das Wetter soll ja toll werden
> ...



Servus Moritz,

dieser Thread ist mittlerweile weniger zum Verabreden für Touren in/um Stuttgart geeignet. Die meisten Schreiberlinge wohnen nicht mehr in Stuttgart, und nur ab und zu trifft man sich noch zum gemeinsamen Fahren. Dann aber eher in Bikeparks, wie z.B. Bischofsmais. Oder Todtnau. Oder Albstadt. Oder Lac Blanc. Oder oder oder...

Cheers

der D


----------



## morei (8. September 2010)

Ah ok, danke für die Info


----------



## Koeni (8. September 2010)

naja, ab und zu sind wir schon mal hier im Wald unterwegs. Leider viel zu selten. Aber ich will schon wieder öfter raus wenn ich mal Zeit hab....


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2010)

So Jungens,

nachdem ich mir bereits vor der saison ein neues spielzeug zugelegt hatte (mit begeisterung meiner frau) hab ich jetzt nochmal nachgelegt  (mit etwas weniger begeisterung meiner frau) 

der preis war einfach unschlagbar

ich brauche jetzt noch einige teile und wohl auch etwas rat zum aufbau.
gefragt sind vorallem laufräder (vorne mit steckachse) und eine neue gabel (160 mm, absenkbar, evtl. blockierbar und luft sollte auch drinnen sein) -> eine lyrik wäre also nicht schlecht.

was fährt man heut zu tage für bremsen? 
ist eine avid elixir r oder cr ok?

das bike muss absolut bergauftauglich sein (gewicht) und wird auf den bekannten trails oder auch mal in den alpen gefahren werden.


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2010)

sauber. Wird sicher ne geile Kiste.

Die elixir sind glaub ich nicht schlecht. Die "neue" Saint könntest Du dir auch mal noch anschauen. Müsste preislich ungefähr gleich sein, ist aber vielleicht etwas schwerer.

Wie die Lyrik funktioniert musst Du mal Chris fragen . Kann sein, dass die neuen jetzt taugen, aber die ersten Lyriks mit Luft waren nicht so wirklich gelungen.

Bei den Laufrädern sind die ZTRflow Felgen gerade in. Kann ich selber aber nix dazu sagen

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=57800


das wäre dann z.b für vorne:

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=166801

für hinten:

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=166820

Straight pull hab ich übersehen. weiß nicht was das ist. Kenne nur die normale Hope Pro 2. Ahh, krass, da gehn die Speichen wohl ohne Knick raus.

http://twentynineinches.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/frostbike09-0471.jpg


----------



## morei (9. September 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> naja, ab und zu sind wir schon mal hier im Wald unterwegs. Leider viel zu selten. Aber ich will schon wieder öfter raus wenn ich mal Zeit hab....



Ich wohne mitten in Stuttgart und fahr recht regelmäßig entweder in der Killesberger Gegend oder Frauenkopf / Degerloch.
Falls sich jemand mal anschliessen möchte einfach schreiben.
Fahren tue ich arbeitsbedingt aber immer erst Nachmittags ab ca 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2010)

@backwoods

Willkommen zurück  

Koni hat ja schon einiges gesagt bzw. geschrieben... was die BREMSEN angeht: ich für meinen Teil bin mit meinen XTs äußerst zufrieden. Auf den Trails hier vor meiner Haustür und für die Alb mehr als ausreichend, leicht und giftig. In den Alpen mußte ich schon etwas mehr zupacken, aber auch das ging... Bedenke: ich wiege mit allem Drum und Dran knapp über 100kg - die Bremskraft reicht voll aus. Ist halt auch noch recht günstig im Vergleich zur Elixir. Und wenn Du mehr Power brauchst: XT-Hebel mit Saint-Bremssattel kombinieren.

LAUFRÄDER: ZTR Flow mit HopePro2-Naben wären mein Favorit - leicht, haltbar und auch noch schick. Speichen unbedingt konifizierte nehmen (2,0 - 1,8 - 2,0). Straight Pull (wie bei der Pro3) und der ganze neumodische Schnick-Schnack sind zwar optisch ganz schick, im Fall des Ausfalles aber schwerer zu bekommen und selbst zu reparieren.

Wenn Du viel Kohle für den ANTRIEB ausgeben willst, holst Du Dir 2x10 - wahlweise SRAM oder Shimano. Der neueste Schrei! Schaltbare KeFü dran - dann bist Du auch für heftigere Abfahrten gerüstet. Alternativ kannst Du auch klassisch 3x9 nehmen und vorne z.B. auf 2 Kettenblätter mit 36 - 24 reduzieren. Tipp: Shimano SLX-Kurbel - kaum schwerer als die XT, aber deutlich günstiger. Die SLX-Kassette wiegt im übrigen mit 290g auch nur 30g mehr als die XT-Kassette - kostet aber 1/3 weniger.

GABEL: Luft mag zwar (etwas) leichter sein - in der Performance sind aber die Stahlfedergabeln immer noch unschlagbar. Wenn Du da was brauchst, sag' Bescheid - habe gute Connections  Solange es Rock Shox oder Marzocchi ist  Mein Favorit (optisch, Funktion nach erstem Vernehmen aber auch top) ist die MZ 55 RC3 Ti - mit 2490g noch im vertretbaren Rahmen, spielt in der gleichen Liga wie die Lyrik RC2 DH (2426g in der Coil-U-Turn-Version, ohne U-Turn knapp 100g leichter).

Sonst noch was? Frag' einfach


----------



## Koeni (10. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Ich wohne mitten in Stuttgart und fahr recht regelmäßig entweder in der Killesberger Gegend oder Frauenkopf / Degerloch.
> Falls sich jemand mal anschliessen möchte einfach schreiben.
> Fahren tue ich arbeitsbedingt aber immer erst Nachmittags ab ca 18 Uhr.



Dann muss man ja schon fast mit Licht fahren 

Was fahrt Ihr denn gerade so an Beinprotektoren ?
Ich brauch neue. Allerdings will ich für Dh Knie- und Schienbeinschutz. Reine Knieschützer hab ich schon.

senks äses


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr denn gerade so an Beinprotektoren ?
> Ich brauch neue. Allerdings will ich für Dh Knie- und Schienbeinschutz. Reine Knieschützer hab ich schon.
> 
> senks äses


 
Ich fahr immernoch die TSG. Preis top und in der Funktion, meiner Meinung nach, nicht zu schlagen. Man sieht ja immer verschiedenes bei anderen aber meist sitzen die nicht so perfekt. abe Du kennst die Dinger ja glaube. Ich kauf erst was anderes wenn es die TSG nicht mehr geben sollte

@Backwoods

Stimme dem oben gesagten zu


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2010)

@Zerg

Immernoch Alzheimer??? 
Wolltest doch sicher mal sagen ob Du nun evtl. doch kannst


----------



## Backwoods (10. September 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Dann muss man ja schon fast mit Licht fahren
> 
> Was fahrt Ihr denn gerade so an Beinprotektoren ?
> Ich brauch neue. Allerdings will ich für Dh Knie- und Schienbeinschutz. Reine Knieschützer hab ich schon.
> ...



Fox Launch 

Jedenfalls liegen die noch im Keller, gefahren bin ich die schon lange nicht mehr. hab mir die auf empfehlung von dem typ im todtnau unten am lift angeschaft, nachdem ich mir mit dainese ein loch ins knie gefahren hatte.

Danke noch für die Tipps zum Aufbau.
Die ZTR Flow hab ich mir angeschaut , aber der Preis.....

Das mit der XT Scheiben bremse hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Das Hauptproblem ist wohl die gabel. ich werde mal mit chris reden was er von seiner lyrik hält

beim antrieb werde ich eher sparen und die teile verschleissen, die ich noch hab (innenlager, kurbel,......)

so jetzt noch 2 fragen:
das 2010 freak hat einen semi integrieten steuersatz. kann ich da jetzt jeden semi integrierten einbauen oder passen nur bestimmte? auf den maniac kram den fusion verbaut würde ich gerne verzichten und FSA treu bleiben. da der pig dh pro nicht passt würde ich den FSA Orbit Z nehmen. 

auf der HP von fusion steht:
Innenlager-Typ:  73mm (keine 73mm E-Type !)
Umwerfer-Typ: E-Type (Plattenumwerfer)
SRAM  Umwerfer sind nicht geeignet (es wird dann kein shimano freies bike)

Passt jetzt mein XT E-Type Umwerfer odern nicht? Gibts da auch schon wieder verschiedene? Und was ist mit dem Innenlager?
Ich wollte eigentlich mein 73mm Innenlager aus dem Big Hit ins Fusion bauen und das BH bekommt dann mal ne neue Kurbel (hat ja gerade 3 kettenblätter)


----------



## dangerousD (10. September 2010)

@backwoods:

 E-Type? Kenne ich nur von Jaguar...


----------



## Koeni (10. September 2010)

Der Standard für semiintegrierte Steuersätze ist (soweit ich weiß immer) 44mm.

Bei den Bikeshops ist das teilweise nicht immer ganz eindeutig angegeben, weil auch semintegrierte Steuersätze als "integriert" bezeichnet werden.

Wenn 44mm dabei steht, dann müsste es aber eigentlich passen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2010)

Mal ne Frage

Wie issn das mit dem 2*10

Kann ich da ggf. meine alte XT Krubel vom Demo fahren?
Oder sind die KB Abstände anders, sodas man eine neue Kurbel braucht? Wäre ja geil wenn das gehen würde. 

Finde nix brauchbares im Netz.


----------



## Koeni (11. September 2010)

Hm? Kannst doch einfach nen 3fach Umwerfer auf 2 fach einstellen. Oder steh ich auf'm Schlauch ?


----------



## Backwoods (11. September 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Der Standard für semiintegrierte Steuersätze ist (soweit ich weiß immer) 44mm.
> 
> Wenn 44mm dabei steht, dann müsste es aber eigentlich passen.



Das steht natürlich niergends
Aber meine Schieblehre sagt, dass es so ist (43,75)

Ich werde sicherheitshalber nochmal beim Fusion Support hier im Forum fragen. Vielleicht antwortet da ja doch mal jemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hm? Kannst doch einfach nen 3fach Umwerfer auf 2 fach einstellen. Oder steh ich auf'm Schlauch ?


 
Jo, schon klar. Aber evtl. hat man bei 2x10 ja andere KB Größen.

Ich hab da keine Ahnung. Mal sehen. Muss mich da nochmal schlau machen


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Jo, schon klar. Aber evtl. hat man bei 2x10 ja andere KB Größen.
> 
> Ich hab da keine Ahnung. Mal sehen. Muss mich da nochmal schlau machen



Versuch' es doch erst mal mit 2x9 - da kannst Du alles vorhandene nutzen. Holst Dir ein 36er SLX-Blatt und einen leichten Bashguard (bei Bedarf) - fertig! Fahre seit knapp zwei Jahren damit rum und bin äußerst zufrieden. Ggf. kannst Du Dir ja hinten auch eine 9-fach Kassette mit max. 34 Zähnen drauf ziehen (auch SLX). Das kommt dann schon ziemlich nah an 2x10 ran - zum Üben OK  Und deutlich günstiger als 2x10!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. September 2010)

Muss mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
36 ist bergab ziemlich lahm 

Kannste am WE meine dreckigen Wanderbotten, Strümpfe und das rote Shirt mitbringen? Danke schonmal.


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> 36 ist bergab ziemlich lahm



Mit 36-11 kann ich bis Tempo 42 km/h treten... wenn es steiler und schneller wird, sollte Dein Eigengewicht für ausreichend Vorschub sorgen


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2010)

Habt ihr euch mal die Videos angeschaut ?
Da muss man aufpassen, dass die sich nicht die Weltherrschaft unter den Nagel reissen


----------



## Backwoods (15. September 2010)

Hallo Dirk und Koeni,

ich habe mir eure tipps ganz genau angesehen - besonders die zur gabel von dirk

nach der antwort von chris und einem ehrlichen rat eines bikehändlers, der bei ebay lyriks vertickt, hat sich das thema luftgabel wieder erledigt.

das einzige argument, das geringere gewicht, das für eine luftgabel sprechen sollte, existiert nicht wirklich. die u-turn version der lyrik ist immer nur 30 bis 40 g leichter als die 2 step air. (Lyrik R: 2340 zu 2371; Lyrik RC: 2381 zu 2412)

wer will da noch ne luftgabel fahren? das holt man locker bei naben oder anderen teilen wieder raus.

@ dirk: dein traum 55 rc3 ti ist mit 2469 immer schwerer als die lyrik!
kann man die marzocchi eigentilich irgendwie absenken oder wenigsten blockieren? so wie vor urzeiten mit dem ETA system? ich hab da nichts gefunden. 

das absenken wäre mir schon wichtig - auch wenn es der mühevolle u-turn ist. ich will ja auch mal länger bergauf fahren. dewegen tendiere ich zur lyrik egal ob r rc rc2 dh oder rc2 l

noch eine frage zu deiner xt scheibenbremse: was kann man alles einstellen? nur die griffweite oder auch den druckpunkt?

Thx


----------



## sms (19. September 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn7Neu_pYds"]YouTube        - Gee Atherton Windham Epic[/nomedia]


----------



## dangerousD (20. September 2010)

@backwoods:

Alter Gewichtsfetischist  Die XT hat lediglich eine Griffweitenregulierung. Wobei Du damit zwangsläufig die Lage vom Druckpunkt veränderst, kannst halt den Abstand vom Druckpunkt (Hebel läßt sich nicht weiter ziehen) bis zum Griff regulieren. Wenn Du mit Druckpunktverstellung den "Leerhub" des Hebels meinst - der läßt sich tatsächlich nicht regulieren.

Was die MZ 55 angeht: wie erwähnt, kann ich momentan nur rein optisch bewerten. Und da gefällt sie mir halt  Mit der Lyrik machst Du nichts falsch, solange Du Dich für eine Coil-Version entscheidest. Kannst Dir das Geld für U-Turn ruhig sparen, und wir tauschen dann die Federn  Ich habe meins nämlich noch nie benutzt - weder in den Alpen, noch hier. Wenn es dauerhaft so steil wird, das mir das Vorderrad entgegen kommt, schiebe ich halt. Passiert aber äußerst selten...


----------



## Backwoods (22. September 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Der Standard für semiintegrierte Steuersätze ist (soweit ich weiß immer) 44mm.
> 
> Bei den Bikeshops ist das teilweise nicht immer ganz eindeutig angegeben, weil auch semintegrierte Steuersätze als "integriert" bezeichnet werden.
> 
> Wenn 44mm dabei steht, dann müsste es aber eigentlich passen.



Nochmal ne Frage:
Gibt's bei den semi integrierten Steuersaätzen auch noch 1.5 und 1 1/8 oder sind die alle gleich (also 1 1/8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (22. September 2010)

Puh, ob's für 1,5er Steuerrohre auch semiintegrierte gibt weiß ich nicht.
Ist denn der Rahmen mit 1,5er ?

Falls es für 1,5er auch semiintegrierte gibt, dann haben die auf keinen Fall 44mm. Die mit 44mm sind für 1 1/8.


----------



## dangerousD (22. September 2010)

@backwoods

Noch ein Nachtrag zur XT-Bremse: mir ist heute aufgefallen, daß der Leerweg des Hebels doch eingestellt werden kann, mittels einer kleinen Schraube. Hatte ich ganz am Anfang mal gemacht, seither nie wieder gebraucht. Fit and forget  Spricht ja auch für die Bremse.


----------



## Backwoods (22. September 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Puh, ob's für 1,5er Steuerrohre auch semiintegrierte gibt weiß ich nicht.
> Ist denn der Rahmen mit 1,5er ?
> 
> Falls es für 1,5er auch semiintegrierte gibt, dann haben die auf keinen Fall 44mm. Die mit 44mm sind für 1 1/8.



No, das Freak hat ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal einen FSA Orbit Z bestellt.
Den gab's beim Ebay Dealer ins weiss gerade für die Hälfte (Versandkostenfrei) 

Auf der HP von Hibike oder bei FSA ist das alles ganz gut erklärt und sortiert. Denke mal für 1.5 gibts keinen semi integrierten

Jetzt fehlt vorallem noch die Gabel.....


----------



## Backwoods (22. September 2010)

Wer in meiner Nähe hat eingentlich ein gescheites Werkzeug zum einpressen?


----------



## dangerousD (23. September 2010)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wer in meiner Nähe hat eingentlich ein gescheites Werkzeug zum einpressen?



Nur für 1 1/8... sorry!


----------



## Backwoods (23. September 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nur für 1 1/8... sorry!



Na ja, das Freak hat ja ein 1 1/8 steuerrohr, aber halt mit einem semi intergrierten steuersatz. die lagerschalen sind etwas größer, weil das lager ja im steuerrohr des rahmens sitzt.

muss ich mir dann mal anschauen. vielleicht passt ja trotzdem oder man kann's basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. September 2010)

sicher kann man's basteln. Aber kurz innen Shop zu gehn und das für 5 - 10 machen zu lassen, ist wahrscheinlich sogar billiger.


----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2010)

Auch ne ART zu biken :

http://lustigedinge.net/2010/09/20/kunstradfahren-in-afrika/


----------



## Backwoods (25. September 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrbSRLiIdOk&feature=email"]YouTube        - GoPro HD HERO Camera: Crankworx Whistler - Mike Montgomery's Slopestyle Run[/nomedia]


----------



## sms (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe geschaut, wegen 2.10 und Todtnau.

Ganz ehrlich, mir wir das zu stressig.
Ich komme Freitagnachts davor aus Ungarn und muss Montags um 4:30 in die Ukraine. Da passt einfach kein Wochenende in Todtnau dazwischen.

Somit Todtnau ohne mich


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2010)

Meine DH-u. Dirt-Saison ist eigentlich auch vorbei. Ganz ganz vlt. geht ja im Oktober noch ein spontaner BMais-Trip...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2010)

Das wird bei mir wohl nicht klappen. Werde wohl im Okt. ehr nochmal nach Todtnau fahren. Ich peile dann mal den Mai´11 für bmais an.


----------



## dangerousD (29. September 2010)

D.h. also alle anderen kneifen und steppi und ich gehen allein nach Todtnau... das macht mich traurig 

Naja, vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand (*@Walde-schiel*)


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2010)

Das ist ja fast eine Ehre, dass der sms u. ich als der Rest bezeichnet werden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2010)

@DD
Der Walde wollte eigentlich nach Todtnau kommen. Schick dem doch mal ne Mail. Ihr könntet ja ab Herrenberg zusammen fahren.
Dann kommt Torsten also auch nicht?!
Ich habe 4 frische Knacker am Start. 2 könnten Dir sein, wenn Du willst. Tomaten liegen nat. in Deinem Organisationsbereich 

@all
Ich hoffe auf einen schönen Oktober. Dann könnten wir ja mitte Okt. nochmal Todtnau anpeilen.

Komme eben übrigends vom Feldberg. Die Strecke macht einfach Bock!. Aber die Wurzeln ballern gut in die Arme und führen auch zum ein oder anderen wegrutscher  
Schließlich war es ja auch Nass.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. September 2010)

Hi,

bin natürlich auch gerne am 02.10. in Todtnau dabei. 
(Hatte mir dies ja gleich nach BM entsprechend vorgemerkt.)
Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, oder? Da ich ansonsten noch nach einer neuen Regenjacke schauen muß...

Im Oktober erneut nach BM. => Weiß derzeit nicht, ob ich dafür Zeit haben werde.

Aber einen weiteren Tag Todtnau im Oktober sollte bei mir klappen.


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2010)

So muss das


----------



## dangerousD (29. September 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin natürlich auch gerne am 02.10. in Todtnau dabei.



Coolio! Kommst Du bei mir vorbei, und wir fahren die letzten 170km zusammen?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. September 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Kommst Du bei mir vorbei, und wir fahren die letzten 170km zusammen?



Aber sicher doch.
Siehe email.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie war's in Todtnau ? Früher standen hier immer Erfahrungsberichte...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Oktober 2010)

Todtnau war sehr geil! Anfangs noch feucht und im Schlussteil somit ein wenig rutschig. Im Laufe der Zeit ist es aber getrocknet und mit der Sonne ab 14 Uhr war es richtig griffig. Da Todtnau bis auf wenige Stellen ja eh Wetterunempfindlich ist, gab es immer genÃ¼gend Grip. 
Der Anlieger nach dem Einstiegsgap war echt Klasse. Hier ist echte Trockenheit fehl am Platz!

Ach ja, ich hatte 2 Tage vorher zu viele Pflaumen. Mehr sag ich jetzt mal nicht. Mir war es nicht so recht gut und Essen konnte ich auch nicht so richtig was. Deshalb auch recht unfit. Aber das hat sich bis zum Abend zum glÃ¼ck gelegt 

Ansonsten schreibt hier ja eh keiner mehr was zu den Parkbesuchen. 

Bmais war geil und Spicak muss im nÃ¤chsten Jahr auch wieder sein! 
Der DH in Bmais hatte etwas gelitten und war recht grob. Die neue Umfahrung des MittelstÃ¼cks geht gerade so. SchÃ¶n ist anders. War sich dieses Jahr wieder gezeigt hat, die 3 tage Urlaub machen echt was aus. Man kann von Mi-Fr. echt entspannt fahren. Samstag ist die HÃ¶lle. Nicht wegen Anzahl der Leute, sondern wegen deren Verhalten. Rumstehen in unÃ¼bersichtlichen Passagen oder auf AbsprÃ¼ngen oder das kreuzen der Piste wÃ¤hrend ich um die Kurve komme. Nicht zuletzt hat mich dieses Verhalten eine neue Felge und nat. das drumherum gekostet. 

Ich werde def. wieder ab Mi. Anreisen und Sonntag Abreisen.

Matthias, wÃ¤re schon cool wenn Du beim nÃ¤chsten mal wieder dabei wÃ¤rst.

Ach ja, Walde und ich haben 5â¬ Strafe fÃ¼r fahren ohne Licht bezahlt. Also mit dem Auto


----------



## dangerousD (5. Oktober 2010)

Jup, da hat er recht, der Mike... Todtnau war wieder einmal erste Sahne, mit perfektem Wetter. Morgens feucht, im Tagesverlauf abtrocknend - Garantie für super Grip! Die Strecke war auch in sehr gutem Zustand, Arne und seine Jungs machen ihre Sache gut.

B-Mais fand ich auch gut - hatte zum Glück nicht so viele unheimliche Begegnungen, wie Mike und Walde


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2010)

@all:

Habe kurzfristig den Samstag frei bekommen  D.h. es geht nochmal nach Todtnau. Mucki ist auch dabei, falls von Euch noch jemand Bock hat, einfach melden...

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2010)

Am Samstag isses mir zu trocken  

Nee, wird leider nix. Die sind alle in Beerfelden uns somit müsste ich alleine fahren. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr wohl eher nochmal nach Albstadt .
spart 2h Zeit zum was schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

eigentlich wollte ich am Sa ja nach Albstadt... aber Todtnau ist halt doch sehr verlockend.

@Dirk: Ist denn in Deinem Auto auch noch für mich und mein Rad (und so bissle Zeugs) Platz? Und falls ja, könnte ich dann ab Herrenberg erneut bei Dir mitfahren?


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2010)

@walde

Prinzipiell schon. Mußt dann aber auf die Ersatzlaufräder und zumindest die Werkzeugkiste verzichten... Werkzeuge habe ich alle dabei, zusätzlich noch den Mucki samt Bike. Drei Mann plus Fahrräder und ein bißchen Gepäck (außer Laufräder  ) sind kein Problem für's Tour-Mobil 

Treffen wie gehabt 08:00 bei mir!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @walde
> 
> Prinzipiell schon. Mußt dann aber auf die Ersatzlaufräder und zumindest die Werkzeugkiste verzichten... Werkzeuge habe ich alle dabei, zusätzlich noch den Mucki samt Bike. Drei Mann plus Fahrräder und ein bißchen Gepäck (außer Laufräder  ) sind kein Problem für's Tour-Mobil
> 
> Treffen wie gehabt 08:00 bei mir!



Na das klingt doch gut.
Ersatzlaufräder, 2. Satz Reifen und die Werkzeugkiste lasse ich dann daheim.
Bin am Sa gegen 08:00 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Koeni (10. Oktober 2010)

Wie war's bei Euch ? In Albstadt wars pfetzig, und neblig, und rutschig.

Falls es zeitlich passt will ich nächstes WE auch einen Tag fahren. Hat jemand Bock auf Albstadt, Beerfelden oder Korb ?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (10. Oktober 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Wie war's bei Euch ? In Albstadt wars pfetzig, und neblig, und rutschig.
> 
> Falls es zeitlich passt will ich nächstes WE auch einen Tag fahren. Hat jemand Bock auf Albstadt, Beerfelden oder Korb ?



Hi,

freut mich, dass es in Albstadt pfetzig war.

Todtnau war, wie eigentlich jedes Mal, richtig gut.

Der DH ist in einem recht ordentlichen Zustand.
Die Strecke war an einigen Stellen, aufgrund der Trockenheit, etwas rutschig, aber insgesamt sehr gut zu fahren.
Bis auf die letzte Abfahrt waren wir auch ziemlich ungestört auf dem DH und konnten schön fahren.

Nächstes WE einen Tag könnte bei mir klappen.
Albstadt oder Beerfelden wäre ok.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2010)

Koni, ich war Samstag am Feldberg. Hab also noch was zum fahren gehabt. Hat auch richtig Bock gemacht. Annnett hat mich ge shuttelt  

Falls Ihr Beerfelden in Angriff nehmen solltet, versuch ich auch zu kommen. Ich kann aber nur Sonntag. Da isses meist gut gefüllt dort. Samstag muss ich buddeln helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

ja, Todtnau war wieder mal richtig gut 

Abgesehen von den Moving Targets auf der letzten Abfahrt... naja, irgendwas ist halt immer  Die Jungs können zwar nicht fahren, aber tolle Geschichten erzählen. Jedem, der es hören will. Oder auch nicht


----------



## zerg10 (11. Oktober 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Wie war's bei Euch ? In Albstadt wars pfetzig, und neblig, und rutschig.
> 
> Falls es zeitlich passt will ich nächstes WE auch einen Tag fahren. Hat jemand Bock auf Albstadt, Beerfelden oder Korb ?



Da wäre ich diesmal sogar dabei. Außer es regnet...


----------



## Koeni (12. Oktober 2010)

Sollen wir dann vielleicht mal Beerfelden anpeilen am Sonntag ?
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal wieder ein paar Buben mehr anzuhäufen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich dem Zerg auch schon gesagt.
Da könntet Ihr auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden 

Also wer kommt Sonntag?


----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2010)

Aus der Nummer am Sonntag bin ich raus... verbringe den Großteil des Wochenendes im tiefsten Schwarzwald - werde die Gelegenheit nutzen, am Samstag in Wolfach den 4X zu heizen


----------



## Koeni (13. Oktober 2010)

wie is Beerfelden denn bei Nässe?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2010)

Also es gibt dort schon auch wurzeln! Die sind auch nen bissle fies zum Teil  Ich war bei richtiger Nässe noch nicht dort. Meist erst 2 Tage drauf und da isses schon rutschig. Ist also kein Todtnau Untergrund.

Und wie Ihr ja wisst, müssen wir vom Buswendeplatz noch ca. 500-700m zum Einstieg treten.

Da es ja regnen soll am WE, hier mal die Frage wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist das Ihr kommt?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2010)

@Zerg und Koni

Ich muss für Sonntag absagen. Habe meinen Termin für die Amtsärztliche Untersuchung für die Anstellung auf Lebenszeit bekommen 
Da dieser nächste Woche ist, möchte ich hier nix riskieren. Da bin ich mal vorsichtig. 

Hoffe Ihr versteht das.


----------



## Koeni (13. Oktober 2010)

Hm, dann is ja wieder alles offen . Auch ob Sa oder So. Was meint der Rest so ?


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2010)

Dann wäre noch Albstadt im Programm. Ich schaue am Freitag mal bei den üblichen Wetterdiensten u. melde mich dann.

@Steppi
Ich drück' dir mal die Daumen u. sag' ihnen besser gleich das die Dinger aus Silikon sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2010)

Jungs, wenn noch alles offen ist, dann fahrt doch nochmal nach Bmais.
Gibt was neues. http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9466


----------



## Koeni (15. Oktober 2010)

sieht superwitzig aus das Teil. Zeitlich geht das bei mir aber momentan leider nicht. Bin froh wenn ich einen Tag am WE frei schaufeln kann. Und dann so ein Wetter . Dabei wollt ich doch meinen Boobar testen


----------



## dangerousD (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja wie geil ist das denn?!?! Und warum haben wir davon nix gesehen, als wir dort waren? Nicht mal die Ansätze... 

...das führt zu der Frage: Ende Oktober nochmal B-Mais?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja wie geil ist das denn?!?! Und warum haben wir davon nix gesehen, als wir dort waren? Nicht mal die Ansätze...
> 
> ...das führt zu der Frage: Ende Oktober nochmal B-Mais?


 
Ich bin nächsten Samstag nochmal in Todtnau. Bmais wird wohl nix

Die Strecke ist jene, von der man schonmal hörte 
Ist wohl die KonfliktStrecke. Wo die raus kommt, weiß ich nicht. Man muss wohl am FR noch nen Stück den Wanderweg fahren. Das gab immer Ärger und der Förtser hat das wohl immer gesperrt.

Fertig ist die Strecke wohl auch noch nicht. Sieht man ja am Ende.

Aber nächstes Jahr steht das Teil! Freu mich schon. Und Spicak. UUUNNNND Todtnau hat ein Rennen. Da werden die an der Strecke wohl noch einiges tun. 

2011 wird ne geile Saison


----------



## dangerousD (15. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich bin nächsten Samstag nochmal in Todtnau. Bmais wird wohl nix



Sieht so aus, als wäre ich da auch dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als wäre ich da auch dabei


 
 So muss das.

Evtl. liegt ja schon Schnee. Nen Kumpel war letzte Woche und hat nen Helmcam vid gemacht. Da lag schon mehr Laub als bei uns. 
Danach muss ich mei Boxxer einschicken. Zugstufe reparieren lassen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

radfahren jetzt am WE bekomme ich zeitlich nicht unter.

Sa (23.10.) Todtnau => Warum nicht...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube Todtnau wird voll


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2010)

Bmais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (17. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bmais


Hab ich was verpasst?
Wo in BMais ist das denn?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2010)

sms schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> Wo in BMais ist das denn?


 
Bist Du den nicht gefahren? 
Ich dachte Du bist ständig diesenn gefahren. Deshalb haben wir uns wohl auch kaum gesehen. Das Teil geht echt ab. Hat Laune gemacht!!! Bääm 
Bist Du nur den komischen FR gefahren?  Armer Kerle


----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich mache hinter meinen Einsatz am Samstag mal ein Fragezeichen... gestern hat es wieder mal "zing" gemacht in meinem Handgelenk - Bewegen erneut nur unter Schmerzen möglich  Hoffe auf Besserung bis Samstag...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich mache hinter meinen Einsatz am Samstag mal ein Fragezeichen... gestern hat es wieder mal "zing" gemacht in meinem Handgelenk - Bewegen erneut nur unter Schmerzen möglich  Hoffe auf Besserung bis Samstag...


 

Gute Besserung erstmal. Wäre schon nen schöner Saisonabschluss. Evtl. liegt ja schon Schnee. 
Dann komm ich aber auch nicht


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich mache hinter meinen Einsatz am Samstag mal ein Fragezeichen... gestern hat es wieder mal "zing" gemacht in meinem Handgelenk - Bewegen erneut nur unter Schmerzen möglich  Hoffe auf Besserung bis Samstag...



Auch von mir gute und schnelle Besserung!
Aber bei so bissle bergrunterrollen muß man sich ja eh kaum bewegen...


----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2010)

Habe mein altes TENS-Gerät zur Schmerztherapie reaktiviert... mal sehen, was ein paar gezielte Stromstöße bringen. Fühlt sich schonmal etwas besser an.

To be continued...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (20. Oktober 2010)

von mir auch gute besserung!


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2010)

Chris, Du lebst noch? ...


----------



## driver79 (20. Oktober 2010)

ja, sieht so aus  

... und bin grad an nem neuen projekt


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2010)

driver79 schrieb:


> ... und bin grad an nem neuen projekt



Fahrrad oder Arbeit?


----------



## driver79 (20. Oktober 2010)

einmal darfste raten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2010)

driver79 schrieb:


> einmal darfste raten


 
DD, geb acht und wähle mit Weisheit. Du hast nur eine Chance, es steht 50 / 50 und ist verdammt knifflig 

Bin auch mal gespannt. 

Hallo Chris


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm... A... F... A... Fahrrad


----------



## driver79 (20. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Koeni (21. Oktober 2010)

kann hier jemand nochmal die Wochenendpläne zusammenfassen ? 


Hallo Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2010)

Gibts da Fragen? 

TODTNAU!! Werde so gegen 10:30da sein. Ist ja eh Saukalt. Da kommt es mir nicht auf die Minute an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin da mal wieder raus.  Schade, dass ich euch Jungs erst wieder zum Nikolaus-GoCart sehen werde.

@Steppi
Prüfung über- bzw. bestanden ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das Blut jetzt noch passt, ist alles perfekt.


----------



## Koeni (21. Oktober 2010)

mal was anderes. Wird langsam kühl draußen.
Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne günstige und taugende Jacke ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> mal was anderes. Wird langsam kühl draußen.
> Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne günstige und taugende Jacke ?


 
Ich hatte mir eine Outdoorjacke bei Aldi geholt. Taugt und is günstig. Wenn kaputt, dann isses halt so. 
Optisch steht die in nix nach. Ersaufen tust in Deinem Schweiß auch nicht. Wobei man sagen muss, dass auch eine richtige Jacke mit viel Schweiß auch nicht zurecht kommt. 

Dan hab ich noch ne Gorejacke. Die hat 80Mark gekostet. Dafür kannste die Dir jetzt mal angucken


----------



## Koeni (21. Oktober 2010)

ja so was Aldi-artiges hab ich mir vorgestellt. Mann fällt ja auch mal hin...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat 16 Euro gekostet


----------



## dangerousD (21. Oktober 2010)

@Samstagspläne

Konnte mein Handgelenk überzeugen, daß wir Samstag nach Todtnau gehen  Ist noch nicht tiptop, aber für die paar Runden reicht's 

@Jacke

Ich habe eine 7hömus Softshell... die macht alles mit. Allerdings hatte Björn nur die eine 

@Chris

Soso, zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. Auch meine Pläne wachsen und gedeihen...


----------



## driver79 (21. Oktober 2010)

was planst du denn? 

mein projekt ist fast fertig... hier mal nen kleiner vorgeschmack 


@ all


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

@Samstag bzw. Todtnau:
Bin dabei.
Morgens soll es leichten Regen geben. Also perfekt für Todtnau.

@Dirk:
Ich wäre dann gegen 08:00 Uhr bei Dir.
Passt das?



Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2010)

@Walde
Nö, paßt nicht  Kannst eine halbe Stunde länger schlafen - 08:30 ist mit Mucki vereinbart. Wir sind also wieder als "Die zwei lustigen Drei" unterwegs


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2010)

wir sind auch als "Die zwei lustigen Drei" unterwegs, allerdings in Beerfelden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, muss für Todtnau absagen. Meine Jungs hier sind zu sehr Pussy.

Wir sind dann in meinem Auto die lustigen drei in Heidelberg. Bei Sonne und 13Grad. 

Schade schade. Euch Viel Spaß


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Walde
> Nö, paßt nicht  Kannst eine halbe Stunde länger schlafen - 08:30 ist mit Mucki vereinbart. Wir sind also wieder als "Die zwei lustigen Drei" unterwegs



Auch gut.
Wobei wenn der Mucki wieder dabei ist, reicht es ja, wenn ich gegen 09:00 Uhr bei Dir bin...

@Koni und Mike:
Euch dann auch viel Spaß in Beerfelden bzw. Heidelberg.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2010)

@steppi

Ooch menno... das wäre doch sicher schön geworden... naja, dann nächstes Jahr wieder! Viel Spaß in HD, da gibt es auch nette Strecken.

@koni

Viel Spaß im dicken B 

@walde

Nee, paßt schon - Mucki will pünktlich sein


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Meine Jungs hier sind zu sehr Pussy



Meine auch 

Was habt ihr in Heidelberg geplant ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Zusammenfassung von Todtnau: GEILOMAT! 

WIr hatten zwar keine Sonne, dafür aber auch keinen Regen... ideale Streckenbedingungen, super griffig - und die Wurzeln waren auch trocken. Etwas störend waren die zwei noch SEHR weichen Tables nach dem Wiesensprung. Die müssen sich über den Winter noch ordentlich setzen... gestern war an Springen kaum zu denken, teilweise nabentief eingesunken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich an als ob es was neues gegeben hätte.

HD ist wegen unprofessioneller Orga ins Wasser gefallen. Waren dann kurzfristig in Beerfelden. Sonne und feuchte aber gut fahrbare Strecke.
Hat Spaß gemacht. Todtnau wäre sicher besser gewesen.


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hört sich an als ob es was neues gegeben hätte.
> 
> HD ist wegen unprofessioneller Orga ins Wasser gefallen. Waren dann kurzfristig in Beerfelden. Sonne und feuchte aber gut fahrbare Strecke.
> Hat Spaß gemacht. Todtnau wäre sicher besser gewesen.



...sprach ein äußerst zufriedener Steppi... 

Neue Saison - neuer Anlauf! Ich bin für dieses Jahr raus... war ein schöner Abschluß!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie schaut es denn am Samstag bei Euch hier mit Beerfelden aus? Koni wollte kommen und für den Matze wäre das doch auch was. 
Ist das letzte WE in diesem Jahr. Könnten dort schö rollern, kuchen essen und uns die Gespräche der Laberbacken anhören. Da waren gestern wieder welche unterwegs 
Reifendiskussion > der Mary hat voll Grip usw.
10 min drauf wusste ich auch warum  Der wird seinen Reifen noch 10 Jahre fahren können. Was´spaß.


Also, kommt ausser Koni noch wer?

Matze, für Dich ist das ein Pflichttermin!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2010)

@DD 

Biste verplant?


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> 
> Biste verplant?



Jep. Muß mich als Guide hergeben, Singletrailtour im Schönbuch. Mit aktiven Tourenfahrern aus einem Nachbarthread


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Dann sag' ich mal ganz vorsichtig zu. Hab' zwar geistig u. moralisch mit der Saison abgeschlossen, aber bisschen Trailfahren sollte passen.

Und im Frühjahr lass' ich mir dann wohl die Platte aus dem Handgelenk schnippeln *grusel*


----------



## dangerousD (25. Oktober 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Dann sag' ich mal ganz vorsichtig zu. Hab' zwar geistig u. moralisch mit der Saison abgeschlossen, aber bisschen Trailfahren sollte passen.
> 
> Und im Frühjahr lass' ich mir dann wohl die Platte aus dem Handgelenk schnippeln *grusel*



Galt das mir? Naja, wenn's sein muß, schleife ich Dich halt auch noch mit


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Nee, eigentlich dem Steppi ...


----------



## Koeni (25. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ... kuchen essen ...



soll ich einen backen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> soll ich einen backen ?


 

 Bitte ohne komische Zusätze!

Ich hab noch einen anderen Arzttermin


----------



## Koeni (25. Oktober 2010)

Denkst wohl ich will irgend nen Hippie-Kuchen anschleppen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Denkst wohl ich will irgend nen Hippie-Kuchen anschleppen ?


 
Na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Bitte nicht zu trocken  Fluffig wäre auch schön.

Ei, des wird schee.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

dann melde ich mich auch mal, noch unter Vorbehalt, zu dem Kaffeekränzchen / Kuchenessen an.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2010)

@walde und zerg 



@koni

  mmhm


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2010)

Mal noch was anderes: wer am Sonntag, 31.10. nachmittags noch nichts vor hat: ab 14:00 bin ich am Millenium-Hotel am SI-Centrum. Ich darf 60m senkrecht an der Fassade runter laufen  Wer Lust zum Zuschauen und/oder Anfeuern hat, darf gern vorbei kommen. Wenn ich überlebe, gibt's ein Bier für jeden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich drück mal die Daumen


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2010)

Hätte jemand vielleicht Lust im Winter mal ne Woche abzuhauen ?

sowas hier z.B. 

http://www.bikenfun.de/la-palma-freeridewochen.html


----------



## dangerousD (28. Oktober 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hätte jemand vielleicht Lust im Winter mal ne Woche abzuhauen ?
> 
> sowas hier z.B.
> 
> http://www.bikenfun.de/la-palma-freeridewochen.html



Bock hätte ich schon mal... zumal ich a) einen guten Guide und b) ein paar sehr gute Trails dort kenne. Und außerdem hatte ich es schon immer mal vor. Aber ob es diesen Winter klappt?  Februar ist die beste Zeit... da reden wir nochmal drüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2010)

Bock hätte ich schon. Denke aber nicht, dass ich kann. 
Es gibt noch das ein oder andere "Projekt". 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. Oktober 2010)

@Dirk: Viel Spaß am So!
@Beerfelden: Wann trifft man sich dort?


VG


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen so um ca. halb elf ?

Muss aber erst noch mit dem Opa und dem Seggl reden wer überhaupt mitkommt, wer fährt etc.

Ich glaube der Mike hat auch was von halb elf erzählt.


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2010)

@Walde
Der Basti hat abgesagt. Vielleicht können wir auch gemeinsam fahren (Du,Zerg,ich)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Oktober 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> @Walde
> Der Basti hat abgesagt. Vielleicht können wir auch gemeinsam fahren (Du,Zerg,ich)



Hi Koni,

siehe email.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2010)

Also gestern Abend war ich völlig platt!
Das gekurbel zum Start ist echt übel.

Danke nochmal an Koni für den Kuchen! War lecker.

Haut rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin immernoch total platt . War trotzdem ein geiler Tag !


----------



## sms (2. November 2010)

hehe  : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U01xasUtlvw"]YouTube        - Bicycle Repairman[/nomedia]


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. November 2010)

Hi,

Auszug aus dem Todtnau 2.0 - Thread:
_Das Ende naht!
Am kommenden Wochenende geht die Saison 2010 zuende!

Das Wetter soll am nochmal richtig schön werden - die Strecken sind trocken und sauschnell - perfekte Bedingungen für ein gelungenen Saisonabschluss!

Am Sa + So gibts bei uns im Shop feine Sachen vom Grill. Am Abend lassen wir die Saison in der Pfeffermühle ausklingen!

Für alle dich schon immer wissen wollten wie schnell sie sind: Dieses Wochenende bekommt ihr von uns eine Freelap Uhr gestellt - wenn ihr unter 4 min. bleibt müsst ihr nichts zahlen, seid ihr zu langsam und braucht über 4 min. wird der Leihpreis fällig! Also gebt Gas! Wir brauchen noch ein paar schnelle Zeiten auf unseren Zeitentafel! _

Kann das jemanden von Euch überzeugen am Sa oder So noch Todtnau zu fahren?


VG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2010)

Überzeugen ja, leider kann ich nicht. Bin am WE in Jena. Ist nen bissle weit weg von Todtnau.

Hau rein


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2010)

Auch bei mir wird es nix - kein Bike...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2010)

@DD
Wie war denn nun Dein 60m Towerlauf?


Übrigens hatte ich meine Boxxer bei SI. Hab nun die neue R2C2 auf Garantie bekommen.  Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2010)

Die is sicher richtig geil . Meine RC kommt übermrogen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Die is sicher richtig geil . Meine RC kommt übermrogen


Will hoffen das sie geil is. Wenn ja, muss ich mal sehen was ich noch für meine 888 bekomme.

Deine Gabel passt sicher auch gut. Was ist denn aus dem anderen "Problem" geworden?


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2010)

noch nix. Zur Not greif ich aber zur Feile


----------



## dangerousD (10. November 2010)

@steppi:

Ich hab's überlebt  Nicht so richtig elegant, aber beim zweiten Mal wird's sicher besser. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß  

Auf dem Weg in die Waagerechte:




In der Waagerechten:




In vollem "Lauf":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2010)

War sicher lustig


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. November 2010)

Was läuft denn da aus dem Hosenbein? :- )

Grüßle ra


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. November 2010)

Ich glaube der Björn hat Geburtstag.

Alles Gute


----------



## zerg10 (12. November 2010)

Yo, von mir auch. Und schonmal im Voraus alles Gute euch drei  Auf viele schlaflose Nächte, hihihi...


----------



## dangerousD (13. November 2010)

Na dann von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute... genieß' die Ruhe vor dem Sturm


----------



## sms (14. November 2010)

So, bin grade zurück vom Skiopening in Sölden mit Bikes&Boards  ... war sau gut und der Schnee war prima. 
Mann is es hier warm 

Alles Gute nachträglich an den Björn


@Dirk:
Schaut witzig aus die Sache. Wann kommt die version ohne Seil?


----------



## Koeni (18. November 2010)

Hallo Freunde 

ich muss jetzt mal anfangen Teile für mein Ersatzteilkisten-Rad zu sammeln.
Ich brauch noch ne Kurbel mit innenlager, ein 20mm VR und ein 31,8er Vorbau. Wer was rumliegen hat bitte melden . Danke


----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2010)

Ein oder zwei Laufräder hätte ich noch für Dich... beim Rest muß ich passen.


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2010)

sehr gut, dann sag mir mal was Du dafür haben willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (19. November 2010)

könnte dir ne middelburn kurbel und nen isis innenlager anbieten. bei der kurbel ist allerdings die isis aufnahme ausgeschlagen. müsste mit gt anzihen aber noch halten. innenlager ist dafür neu ;-)


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2010)

hast auf ne Middleburn nicht lebenslange Garantie ?


----------



## Backwoods (19. November 2010)

Hi Chris,

hast du nicht mal gesagt, dass du evtl deine 2-step air auf u-turn umbauen willst? wo bekommt man günstig so ein umrüst kit?

ich finde niergends eine lyrik u-turn die mir günsitig genug ist. die finden scheinbar alle geil und wollen sie lieber weiter fahren. dagegen gibts immer wieder günstige solo air etc.

ich habe jetzt die wesentlichen teile für mein neues bike zusammen und eure ratschläge berherzigt:

bremse ist eine avid elixir cr geworden  nicht nagelneu aber günstig und noch nie montiert gewesen (182,-)

LRS hab ich einen ZTR Flow im Hope Pro II Naben ) schonmal gefahren, aber dafür nur 245,-. mir fehlt jetzt noch die dichtmilch

Heute kam dann noch die ersatzgabel, damit ich in ruhe nach der lyrik suche kann: Marzocchi 55 R vom letzten Jahr. ist zwar gebraucht, aber für 150,- mehr als o.k.

muss jetzt mal den steuersatz einpressen lassen, ein bischen kleinkram bestellen und den rest müsste ich eigentlich im keller haben.


----------



## beat (20. November 2010)

Tradition verpflichtet  :

SoFa-Jubitouren anno dazumal...





2007...




2008...




und 2009...





Auf ein Wiedersehen am Sonntag, den 28.11., um 13 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle"!*

*Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr! Warme Kleidung für den anschließenden Weihnachtsmarktbesuch wird dringend empfohlen!


----------



## driver79 (21. November 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> hast auf ne Middleburn nicht lebenslange Garantie ?



eigentlich schon, nur denk ich nicht, dass ich da nix bekommen würd, kannst es aber dann gern probieren!


----------



## driver79 (21. November 2010)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> hast du nicht mal gesagt, dass du evtl deine 2-step air auf u-turn umbauen willst? wo bekommt man günstig so ein umrüst kit?
> 
> ich finde niergends eine lyrik u-turn die mir günsitig genug ist. die finden scheinbar alle geil und wollen sie lieber weiter fahren. dagegen gibts immer wieder günstige solo air etc.



ich wollte sie evtl. auf solo air oder stahlfeder ohne verstellung umrüsten, da ich das mit dem verstellen nicht wirklich genutzt hab. hab jetzt nur die "dh" druckstufe drin, da das foodgate (oder wie das auch immer heisen mag) undicht war und ich das auch net genutzt hab.

aber wo du günstig nen umrüstkitt bekommst kann ich dir net sagen. hab jetzt fürs neue rad, meine sachen alle bei hyperactive-bikes geholt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (22. November 2010)

[email protected] : danke für die einladung.

da es letztes jahr nur zum weihnachtsmarkt gereicht hat, konnte ich 
dieses jahr den termin blocken und freu mich auf ein wiedersehn an 
dieser " stelle " im gelände.

lg aus reutlingen

ps.: dies ist für uns die auftaktveranstaltung für die " adventtours - schwäbische alb ", 
welche wir mit einem nightride bei vollmond am 19.12. in reutlingen abschliessen.


----------



## EXXON (25. November 2010)

Ich bin dann wahrscheinlich am Sonntag auch mal dabei (Bin neu in Stuttgart) und puma24 hat mich auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht 

Soll ich ne lampe mitnehmen?


----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2010)

Vom Weihnachtsmarkt nach Hause wird es sicher dunkel sein.


----------



## driver79 (25. November 2010)

werd vorraussichtlich auch dabei sein, je nach wetterlage...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. November 2010)

Ich bleib in Wiesbaden


----------



## beat (26. November 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich bleib in Wiesbaden



Faulpelz!


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2010)

Wie so oft dieses Jahr muss ich auch hier passen. Hoffentlich wird's nächstes Jahr entspannter.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wie so oft dieses Jahr muss ich auch hier passen. Hoffentlich wird's nächstes Jahr entspannter.


 
Ich glaube ehr, dass Du Deinen Bikeaustieg planst.  Schade.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2010)

21.05 - 22.05 iXS European Downhill Cup - Todtnau

Falls da wer fahren will.


----------



## dangerousD (26. November 2010)

Habe heute meinen Urlaub genutzt und den Schnee entjungfert 

Hier war ich Erster...




Hier war dann doch schon jemand vor mir da...




Über der Alb sah es trüb aus:




So, und jetzt geht es auf den Weihnachtsmarkt nach Stuggi-Buggi.

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (26. November 2010)

@steppi
fährst auch mit ? Wir können nächstes Jahr gemeinsam bei den Senioren starten 

@Dörg
schee, ich werd wohl morgen mal...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> @steppi
> fährst auch mit ? Wir können nächstes Jahr gemeinsam bei den Senioren starten
> ...


 
Ich komm doch nicht am Stück runter. Des is ja der größte Mist.

@DD 

Hier liegt noch nix so richtig. Werde morgen aber auch mal gucken gehen


----------



## Backwoods (29. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauche noch einen technischen Rat:

kann ich ein Sram x9 schaltwerk mit shimano hebeln triggern oder muss ich dann komplett umsteigen?

Danke!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2010)

Soweit mir bekannt musst Du komplett umsteigen.


----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2010)

Da hat der steppi Recht, die Uebersetzungsverhaeltnisse passen nicht. Also wechselst Du ganz oder gar nicht


----------



## Backwoods (30. November 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da hat der steppi Recht, die Uebersetzungsverhaeltnisse passen nicht. Also wechselst Du ganz oder gar nicht



Dann wohl eher gar nicht. Vorne passen sowieso nur Shimano E-Type Umwerfer und das Shimano Zeugs hab ich noch im Keller/an den anderen Bikes.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Urlaub genutzt und den Schnee entjungfert
> 
> Hier war ich Erster...
> 
> ...



Ich war heute überall Erster


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2010)

@driver 

 Alles gute!

Hoffe ich bin heute nicht falsch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich schon so auf Bmais. Hier nochmal nen anderes Vid vom neuen Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon so auf Bmais. Hier nochmal nen anderes Vid vom neuen Trail



Ich auch. (Am Liebsten unter der Woche in Kombination mit Spicak am WE.)
Die neue Strecke schaut auch nach Spaß aus.
Bin gespannt, ob und wie der DH geändert wird.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Dezember 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Ich auch. (Am Liebsten unter der Woche in Kombination mit Spicak am WE.)


 
@Walde 
Mittwoch bis Samstag! Und diesmal mit Licht 
Obwohl, is auch druff gschisse


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde
> Mittwoch bis Samstag! Und diesmal mit Licht
> Obwohl, is auch druff gschisse



Den Fünfer für's ohne Licht fahren können die von mir aus auch nächstes Jahr wieder kriegen... Aber vielleicht denke ich ja doch mal dran das Licht einzuschalten.


Achja @all:
Was spricht denn dagegen nächstes Jahr zweimal nach BM (+Spicak) zu fahren?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Dezember 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Den Fünfer für's ohne Licht fahren können die von mir aus auch nächstes Jahr wieder kriegen... Aber vielleicht denke ich ja doch mal dran das Licht einzuschalten.
> 
> 
> Achja @all:
> Was spricht denn dagegen nächstes Jahr zweimal nach BM (+Spicak) zu fahren?


 
Ei nix. Im Normalfall sind wir ja auch immer 2x. Nur hatte ich 2010 ja nen malör 

Spicak macht aber erst recht spät auf. Juni glaube.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal wieder eine Frage:

Was für Reifen mache ich auf das neue Bike?

@Dirk: Was fährst Du auf deinem Helios AM?

Nobby Nic gibts ja leider nicht in der neuen Trailstar Mischung 
Fat Albert wiegt nur 100 gr. mehr bei 26 x 2.4 und geht dann Front/Rear in Trailstar und Pacestar. Die 200 g sind bestimmt gut investiert

Gibts was vergleichbares von Maxxis in der Klasse ich quäle mich auch den Berg hoch ?

Danke!


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja, such mal nach Maxxis Ardent und Maxxis Advantage. Selber fahr ich sie nicht, sollen aber super sein (Walde fährt z.B. die Advantage auf dem Pitch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ei nix. Im Normalfall sind wir ja auch immer 2x. Nur hatte ich 2010 ja nen malör
> 
> Spicak macht aber erst recht spät auf. Juni glaube.



Will auch. Alleine schon weils im Herbst nicht geklappt hat. Wegen mir auch gerne erst wenn Spicak aufmacht, ansonsten halt wenn der Schnee weg ist...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2010)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Will auch. Alleine schon weils im Herbst nicht geklappt hat. Wegen mir auch gerne erst wenn Spicak aufmacht, ansonsten halt wenn der Schnee weg ist...


 
Das Du dabei bist, habe ich mal stark angenommen


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Dezember 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ja, such mal nach Maxxis Ardent und Maxxis Advantage. Selber fahr ich sie nicht, sollen aber super sein (Walde fährt z.B. die Advantage auf dem Pitch).



Jap, kann den Maxxis Advantage bisher empfehlen.
Egal ob bei Trockenheit, Nässe oder Schnee.


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2010)

Falls es zeitlich bei mir hinkommt, wäre ich auch bei 2 x B-Mais dabei. Muss ja meine arschgeile Karre love schön ausnutzen.

@Walde und Steppi
Ihr wisst ja noch, was in Beerfelden war...
Ich hab jetzt den Vivid drin, den ich frisch geserviced für n Appel und n Ei bekommen hab. Die Dämpferverlängerung ist dort viel filigraner und schleifen tut nix mehr


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Dezember 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> @Walde und Steppi
> Ihr wisst ja noch, was in Beerfelden war...
> Ich hab jetzt den Vivid drin, den ich frisch geserviced für n Appel und n Ei bekommen hab. Die Dämpferverlängerung ist dort viel filigraner und schleifen tut nix mehr



Na das ist doch . 
Dann wünsch' ich Dir weiterhin .

Auch Beerfelden wird mich in 2011 nicht nur einmal sehen.
Auch wenn man dann wieder zum Start treten darf.


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja, hat mir auch echt Spaß gemacht dort. Muss mir aber für nächstes Mal nen Schnellspanner kaufen für die Sattelstütze sonst muss ich elendig sterben.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Dezember 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> Mal nen Schnellspanner kaufen für die Sattelstütze sonst muss ich elendig sterben.



Hehe, ja.
Ich hab' mir schon einen besorgt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2010)

Wäre ne geile Sache wenn wir da in Beerfelden ab und an mal bissle rumgurken ää racen. 

@Koni
Dan sind die von Sunn aber schon echte Experten


----------



## boerni (14. Dezember 2010)

so jungs schreib auch mal wieder was,
ich bin gestern nacht vater eines mädchens geworden. sie heisst johanna, wog 3750g und war 51cm gross.

wünsch euch allen ein schönes fest
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2010)

OLE OLE
Glückwunsch Euch drei beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (14. Dezember 2010)

boerni schrieb:


> so jungs schreib auch mal wieder was,
> ich bin gestern nacht vater eines mädchens geworden. sie heisst johanna, wog 3750g und war 51cm gross.
> 
> wünsch euch allen ein schönes fest
> björn



Na dann allerbeste Glückwünsche 
Ich kann Dir den Chariot Cougar als Zweisitzer echt empfehlen


----------



## dangerousD (14. Dezember 2010)

@boerni

Jawoll!  Glückwunsch zur Familienerweiterung - hoffentlich hast Du schon vorgeschlafen, die nächsten Nächte werden unruhig. Hört man immer so...  Alles Gute für Euch drei!

@all insiders

Denkt an SAMSTAG 

@backwoods

Zur Reifenfrage: da solltest Du mich nicht als Maßstab nehmen  Vorn ganzjährig Maxxis Swampthing (FR, 2.3), hinten 2.4er Nobby Nic im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst, 2.3er Swampthing im Winter. Meine nächste Sommer-Kombo wird allerdings Minion FR 2.35 vorn + Larsen TT FR 2.35 hinten.


----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2010)

Koeni schrieb:


> ... (Walde fährt z.B. die Advantage auf dem Pitch).


me too. .... Sehr guter Reifen.


----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2010)

boerni schrieb:


> so jungs schreib auch mal wieder was,
> ich bin gestern nacht vater eines mädchens geworden. sie heisst johanna, wog 3750g und war 51cm gross.
> 
> wünsch euch allen ein schönes fest
> björn



 Sauber!!!


----------



## driver79 (14. Dezember 2010)

boerni schrieb:


> so jungs schreib auch mal wieder was,
> ich bin gestern nacht vater eines mädchens geworden. sie heisst johanna, wog 3750g und war 51cm gross.
> 
> wünsch euch allen ein schönes fest
> björn



auch von mir die besten glückwünsche und alles gute euch dreien!!!


----------



## zerg10 (15. Dezember 2010)

boerni schrieb:


> so jungs schreib auch mal wieder was,
> ich bin gestern nacht vater eines mädchens geworden. sie heisst johanna, wog 3750g und war 51cm gross.
> 
> wünsch euch allen ein schönes fest
> björn



Alle wohlauf ? Willkommen im Club der Väter


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. Dezember 2010)

boerni schrieb:


> so jungs schreib auch mal wieder was,
> ich bin gestern nacht vater eines mädchens geworden. sie heisst johanna, wog 3750g und war 51cm gross.
> 
> wünsch euch allen ein schönes fest
> björn



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute Euch Dreien!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wie war's denn im Gärtringer-Kartion und beim El Zapata?

Wünsche Euch schonmal jetzt schöne Weihnachten!


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2010)

Kart war geil und Essen war auch OK.
Hast was verpasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2010)

@Zerg

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!  Evtl. sieht man Dich in der nächsten Saison ja mal öfter auf dem Bike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2010)

Allen schöne Weihnachten! 

Vor dem rutschen liest man sich sicher nochmal.


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2010)

ZERG!!! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

Und extra für Dich:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2edo3kIRqo&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Mercedes-Benz.tv: TV-Spot "Sonntagsfahrer"[/nomedia]


----------



## dangerousD (24. Dezember 2010)

@zerg

Nachtraeglich noch alles Gute!

@all

Lasst Euch reich beschenken! Frohe Weihnachten... Wenn ich mir etwas wünschen darf: wieder schöne gemeinsame Stunden mit Euch - am liebsten auf dem Bike, gern aber auch mal ohne. Z.B. mit Go-Karts


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2010)

@Björn

Von mir auch alles Gute 

@Zerg

Von mir auch alles Gute 

@all

Von mir auch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## driver79 (28. Dezember 2010)

@Zerg

von mir auch noch alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2010)

Nummer 1 ist fertig!













In Todtnau wird der Hobel dann schnellstmöglich eingefahren!  Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## dirtmag (29. Dezember 2010)

i like. Todtnau->dabei^^.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Dezember 2010)

@Geburtstagskinder: Nachträglich noch alles Gute!
@Dirk: Nettes Ion. Ausnahmsweise mal in einer schönen Farbe.  Den Vivid habe ich anders in Erinnerung...
Leider dauerts noch einige Tage, bis Todtnau wieder geöffnet hat.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2010)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Den Vivid habe ich anders in Erinnerung...



War quasi ein Gelegenheitskauf


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Dezember 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> War quasi ein Gelegenheitskauf



Achso, na dann.
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2010)

@Dörg

schickes Rad. Bei dem Punkt mit der Farbe muss ich dem Walde eindeutig zustimmen. 

Dämpfer --> Angeber


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Dezember 2010)

Schick Schick
Viel Spaß damit.

Todtnau bin ich am Start


----------



## Backwoods (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

allen Geburtstagskinder der letzten Zeit nochmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

@Dirk: gelungenes Projekt 
Was ist an deinem Ion für ein Schaltwerk montiert? Die Reifen würden mich auch interessieren.

Wenn ich nicht soviel am Haus "schrauben" würde wäre ich wohl auch schon etwas weiter.
Ich werde jetzt noch einen neuen E-Type Umwerfer bestellen und auch nach einem x.9 Schaltwerk schauen. Dann sind alle Teile zumindest mal im Keller und ich brauche das alte Zeugs nicht abschrauben.

Ich habe über die Feiertage meinen ersten Reifen tubless auf die ZTR Flow Felge aufgezogen. Das ging mit dem Kompressor beim Schwiegerpapa echt voll gut. Man kann auf den ZTRs wirklich ganz normale Reifen nehmen und braucht keinen UST schnick schnack. Kann ich jedem empfehlen  Der Fat Albert Front (Traistar 2011) war auf anhieb dicht. 

Leider war die Rear Version bisher nicht lieferbar. Also werde ich noch warten bevor ich 2x Anfange - und einen kleinen Kompressor werde ich mir auch zulegen. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp?

@Dirk: Kennst Du jemand beim Bikeyard? Ist ja fast bei mir um die Ecke und ich war noch nie dort. Werde aber die nächste Woche mal vorbeischauen. Ich brauch noch Schrauben um die Adapter für die Bremsen am Rahmen zu montieren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Januar 2011)

Allen ein schönes und unfallfreies Jahr 2011.


----------



## dirtmag (2. Januar 2011)

@Basti: Alles Gute zum neuen (Lebens)jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Januar 2011)

dirtmag schrieb:


> @Basti: Alles Gute zum neuen (Lebens)jahr


Jupp, alles Gute.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Januar 2011)

@(bom)basti:

Auch von mir alles Gute! 

@backwoods:

Das Schaltwerk am Ion ist ein 2008er Saint, kurzer Käfig. Reifen sind Minion DH F in 2,5", vorn 42a, hinten 60a.


----------



## dirtmag (5. Januar 2011)

Der Nächste bitte:

@Koni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2011)

Das geht ja Schlag auf Schlag 

Alles Gute.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Januar 2011)

Ja, stimmt... ein Hoch auf den ältesten Studenten dieser Runde


----------



## Koeni (9. Januar 2011)

Danke .

Der Schnee is übrigens weg


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2011)

Foto der Woche  Gut geworden - wer, wann, wo?


----------



## dirtmag (10. Januar 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Danke .
> 
> Der Schnee is übrigens weg



Hach, die 80iger. Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2011)

Hier isser zwar weniger geworden, dafür steht der Wald jetzt unter Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Januar 2011)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Hach, die 80iger. Das waren noch Zeiten



Haha 

@Dörg

Jakob, gestern , Wald


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> @Dörg
> 
> Jakob, gestern , Wald



Was ist denn da los? Neues Bike, neue Klamotten - hat der geerbt? Oder ist er doch unter die arbeitende Bevölkerung gegangen? Oder hat er gar einen Sponsor? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Koeni (12. Januar 2011)

Nee, is halt nur ein schleuer Geschäftsmann . Wenn alle solche Klamotten tragen würden, dann hätte ich beim Fotografieren ein leichtes Spiel


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (13. Januar 2011)

Jaaaa, dange noch für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2011)

@steppi

Heppi Börsdei! 

...Erster... 

Und jetzt gehe ich mal aufbauen. Ergebnis folgt!


----------



## Koeni (15. Januar 2011)

Juhu, auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (15. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2011)

Männers, vielen Dank.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2011)

Habe fertig 









...war auch gleich draussen spielen...


----------



## sms (16. Januar 2011)

@dd 
Ein bisschen hochbeinig das ganze, oder?
Dein Fuhrpark ist ja nun bald komplett,.... wann kommt ein Rennrad?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2011)

Viel Spaß damit. Is halt nen bissle härter 



Heute hatte ich was schon fast vergessenes.
Ein Flatpedal im Schienbein. Hatte vergessen wie weh das tut  Und die Beule


----------



## dangerousD (16. Januar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> @dd
> Ein bisschen hochbeinig das ganze, oder?
> Dein Fuhrpark ist ja nun bald komplett,.... wann kommt ein Rennrad?



Das kommt Dir nur so vor... stell' Dir einen kleinen Schemel daneben vor, dann würde es auch für Dich passen 

Rennrad? Man soll zwar niemals nie sagen, aber... NIE  So komplett ist der Fuhrpark nicht: das Leaf kommt unter den Hammer, und das Helius hängt ohne Laufräder und Sattelstütze vorübergehend an der Wand. Das beugt Platz- und Entscheidungsproblemen vor


----------



## zerg10 (17. Januar 2011)

Eek, ein Kettenblatt... Ansonsten hübsch 

Achso, kleinen Gruß in die Gemeinde !


----------



## driver79 (17. Januar 2011)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

alles gute noch nachträglich von mir!!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Januar 2011)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Hach, die 80iger. Das waren noch Zeiten



echt geiles Bild, und der Pyjama erst mal !!!!!!!! So einen will ich auch

MTFBWY
ra.


----------



## Koeni (17. Januar 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Eek, ein Kettenblatt...



Der macht halt jeden sch... neuen Trend mit der Bub .

Habs mir aber auch schon überlegt nur isses so teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Der macht halt jeden sch... neuen Trend mit der Bub .
> 
> Habs mir aber auch schon überlegt nur isses so teuer...



Einer muss es ja machen... und außerdem isses nich so teuer. Sparst ja zwei Kettenblätter


----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2011)

Sodele, 
ich habe auch fertig (vorerst jedenfalls)

Vorallem die Gabel hat noch Potenzial. 

Der Dämpfer hat mich auch nicht vom Sockel gehauen. Aber Hinterbau und Dämpfer sind noch neu gehen nach dem Einfahren vielleicht besser.

Dann gibt's bei Zeiten noch einen neuen Vorbau/Lenker und dann passt alles


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2011)

Häh, 3 x 9 ?

heutzutage fährt man doch 1 x 10 wenn man cool sein will  (gell dörg)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2011)

Schickes Bike.
Der Vorbau und der herausgezogene Sattel drücken ein wenig die optische Stimmung. Aber Du brauchst ja den Vorbau sicher so lang. ich würd mich damit umbringen 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schickes Bike.
> Der Vorbau und der herausgezogene Sattel drücken ein wenig die optische Stimmung. Aber Du brauchst ja den Vorbau sicher so lang. ich würd mich damit umbringen
> 
> Viel Spaß



O.k. dann halt so:

Ich hab halt so affenlange arme. wenn ich einen weniger gekröpften lenker nehme langt evtl auch ein 90er oder 80er vorbau. wär schon besser. allerdings ist momentan auch noch eine gekröpfte sattelstütze drinnen und die muss auch raus - mal sehen wie's wird.


----------



## zerg10 (25. Januar 2011)

Nettes Gefährt  Sind damit auch Bikepark-Einsätze geplant ?

@alll
Müssen wir schon Termine für BMAis u. Pila planen ?


----------



## Backwoods (25. Januar 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sind damit auch Bikepark-Einsätze geplant ?



Wohl kaum
Hat hi/vo 165/160 mm Federweg und ist "absolut" wippfrei wegen dem floatlink. ist für die üblichen trails oder auch mal für die alpen.

für das andere biken hab ich ja noch meinen specialized oldtimer


----------



## zerg10 (2. Februar 2011)

Kurze Frage in die Runde (Ist zwar noch kalt u. eklig, aber irgendwann muss ja die planung anfangen): 
Wie sieht es bei euch aus mit dem traditionellen Saisonauftakt in BMais so gegen Ende Mai ? Würde da evtl. die Steppi-Methode bevorzugen u. am Mittwoch an- u. am Samstag abreisen...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (2. Februar 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch aus mit dem traditionellen Saisonauftakt in BMais so gegen Ende Mai ? Würde da evtl. die Steppi-Methode bevorzugen u. am Mittwoch an- u. am Samstag abreisen...



Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. Februar 2011)

...für mich eher Mitte Mai, wenn die Bodenverhältnisse es zulassen.

Bzgl. Pila folgt in den nächsten Tagen ein Update per Email... große Ereignisse werfen ihren Schatten voraus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2011)

Ja, Bikeparkplanung find ich geil!
18-22 Mai wäre doch gut. Da ist in Todtnau das Rennen und der Park somit wieder nur leicht gefüllt. 18. Anreise und ab 13 Uhr Biken und am 22 früh zurück. Also bei mir 

Das sollte mit Dirk´s Ereignissen und dem Rest der Interssierten doch passen. 
Wie isses? Bei Scheißwetter verschieben wir.
Spicak wird da aber wohl noch nicht offen haben. Müssen also nochmal später runter


----------



## dangerousD (2. Februar 2011)

19. Mai - Papi ist dabei. Einige OSTalgiker werden diesen Spruch so ähnlich kennen 

Habe am 18. abends noch einen Terminin Bühl, würde daher erst am 19.05. anreisen...




Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ja, Bikeparkplanung find ich geil!
> 18-22 Mai wäre doch gut. Da ist in Todtnau das Rennen und der Park somit wieder nur leicht gefüllt. 18. Anreise und ab 13 Uhr Biken und am 22 früh zurück. Also bei mir
> 
> Das sollte mit Dirk´s Ereignissen und dem Rest der Interssierten doch passen.
> ...


----------



## zerg10 (3. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ja, Bikeparkplanung find ich geil!
> 18-22 Mai wäre doch gut. Da ist in Todtnau das Rennen und der Park somit wieder nur leicht gefüllt. 18. Anreise und ab 13 Uhr Biken und am 22 früh zurück. Also bei mir
> 
> Das sollte mit Dirk´s Ereignissen und dem Rest der Interssierten doch passen.
> ...



Dann streiche ich das mal im Kalendar an. Walde, Steppi, ich u. evtl. noch der Simon sind für die Wohnung geplant. Schaun wir mal, wie wir das fahrtechnisch hin bekommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ich Depp habe vergessen, dass wir unseren Urlaub aus Juni in den Mai verlegt hatten. Da im Juni eh nich viel zu tun is . Ich bin zu diesem termin nicht im Land. 
Sollte das Wetter mitspielen, ginge höchstens Anfang Mai oder erst wieder Mitte Juni bei mir. Ansonsten bin ich halt mal nicht dabei. Evtl. fährt dann im Juni ja nochmal wer hin. Dann sollte auch Spicak offen sein.


----------



## zerg10 (3. Februar 2011)

Hmm, jetzt wird's schwierig. Bin nämlich irgendwann im Juni in Südtirol radeln u. dann noch für 'ne Woche in Barcelona, da wirds dann knapp mit ein paar Tagen BMais.
Muss mal am WE alle Kalendar übereinander schmeissen u. sehen, wann ich da ein paar freie Tage für euch Säcke finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte auch Bock mitzukommen, aber 3 Tage Urlaub nehmen geht bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## sms (4. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ja, Bikeparkplanung find ich geil!
> 18-22 Mai wäre doch gut. Da ist in Todtnau das Rennen und der Park somit wieder nur leicht gefüllt. 18. Anreise und ab 13 Uhr Biken und am 22 früh zurück. Also bei mir


Hört sich gut an


----------



## sms (4. Februar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> .. Terminin Bühl, ...


Scheibenwischer?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Februar 2011)

@sms

Nö, Comedy mit lustigen Puppen... Scheibenwischer. Pfff... wer braucht die schon?


----------



## Backwoods (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

war vielleicht mal jemand in der Toscana biken?
Oder weiß wo da was geht?

Ich bin im Sommer vielleicht mal in der Gegend (so etwa in der Mitte zwischen Pisa und Firenze) und darf ein Bike mitnehmen


----------



## dangerousD (15. Februar 2011)

Servus Buam,

wie schaut es jetzt aus mit B-Mais? Ich habe mir jetzt den 19.-22. Mai reserviert und werde da sein. Olaf und Mucki sind auch am Start, Torsten und Jo ebenfalls. In Anbetracht der bevorstehenden Ereignisse könnte ich mich durchaus bemüssigt fühlen, die eine oder andere Runde zu schmeißen. Dabei sein lohnt sich also 

@backwoods
Sorry, in Italien kenne ich bis dato nur Pila 

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2011)

Trinkt eins für mich mit.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. Februar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus Buam,
> 
> wie schaut es jetzt aus mit B-Mais? Ich habe mir jetzt den 19.-22. Mai reserviert und werde da sein. Olaf und Mucki sind auch am Start, Torsten und Jo ebenfalls. In Anbetracht der bevorstehenden Ereignisse könnte ich mich durchaus bemüssigt fühlen, die eine oder andere Runde zu schmeißen. Dabei sein lohnt sich also
> 
> ...




Hi,

wegen B-Mais vom 19. bis 22.05.: Bin dabei.

Wegen Italien: Muß man dort, mit Ausnahme von Pila, sonst noch etwas kennen?


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## sms (15. Februar 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wegen B-Mais vom 19. bis 22.05.: Bin dabei.
> 
> ...


Damit steht das mit dem Ostalbtaxi???


----------



## zerg10 (16. Februar 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war vielleicht mal jemand in der Toscana biken?
> Oder weiß wo da was geht?
> ...



Mein Eindruck aus verschiedenen Toskana-Urlauben: Vergiss' es. Fast jeder Trail bzw. Weg, der danach aussieht endet kurze Zeit später entweder vor einem Tor mit "Zutritt verboten" oder auf einem Bauernhof, wo ein blutrünstiger Köter nur auf dich gewartet hat.
Wenn du wirklich radfahren willst, mach' dir Slicks drauf u. fahr auf Asphalt. Ist in Italien deutlich entspannter als hier in Deutschland.

@BMais
Ich mach's wie üblich vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Februar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Damit steht das mit dem Ostalbtaxi???



Gebongt.


----------



## Koeni (16. Februar 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @BMais
> Ich mach's wie üblich vom Wetter abhängig.



bei mir wird's wohl auch ne spontanaktion. Sollen wir falls wir fahren die alte Fahrgemeinschaft wieder aufleben lassen zerg ?


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> bei mir wird's wohl auch ne spontanaktion. Sollen wir falls wir fahren die alte Fahrgemeinschaft wieder aufleben lassen zerg ?



Auja


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hab meinem Enduro mal ne Auffrischung gegönnt


----------



## Backwoods (26. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem Enduro mal ne Auffrischung gegönnt



Sehr schön 
Ich frag mich nur, was ist jetzt neu ?
Kenne halt das Bike von früher nicht.

Ich hab mir jetzt für das Freak auch ne Lyrik U-Turn besorgt - muss ich allerdings noch einbauen. Leider ist die silber und passt farblich nicht so doll.

Wer also weis, wo es bei Gelegenheit mal ein weißes Casting gibt, bitte melden.

Neue Sattelstütze und anderer Dämpfer ( Fox Float R) sind schon montiert.
Fehlt dann nur noch ein besserer Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2011)

@Axel
Alles Neu  
Naja, den Speci Lenker und Vorbau musste ich verbannen.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Februar 2011)

@steppi

Schick, Glückwunsch! 
Ich hoffe doch, wir kommen auch mal wieder zu einem gemeinsamen Ausritt. 



PS: Trägst Du jetzt auch MonsterEnergy-Basecaps über der Frisur?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2011)

@DD
Sollte mal wieder klappen. Muss erstmal sehen ob ich jetzt überhaupt noch mir den 2 Kettenblättern den Berg hoch komme. Oder ob es nur noch langsamer wird

Ich besitze jetzt ein komplettes Monster Outfit  (Späßle)
Das schwarz weiße war auch schick. Aber das grüne einfach Hammer. Zumal ich mir ein AM in Kawagrün hätte machen lassen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> -grün-schwarzes Enduo-



Gefällt.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (27. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem Enduro mal ne Auffrischung gegönnt
> ..


 Yes... Sehr sehr geniales Teil!


----------



## sms (27. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Axel
> Alles Neu
> Naja, den Speci Lenker und Vorbau musste ich verbannen.



Wie Reifen würde ich definitiv wegtun! Die waren auf dem Pitch auch darauf und einfach zu garnichts zu gebrauchen.


----------



## sms (27. Februar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> 
> Schick, Glückwunsch!
> Ich hoffe doch, wir kommen auch mal wieder zu einem gemeinsamen Ausritt.


Ihr solltet euch alle mal in der Mitte treffen: Also bei mir!!! Dann kommt Walde noch rüber und die Stuttgarter Seggls und dann fahren wir hier ne Lange Samstagstour hier (trails und höhenmeter sind vorhanden) und danach gibts Mike's DVD-Sammlung auf dem Beamer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2011)

@SMS
Grillen sollte nicht fehlen 

Beim Reifen muss ich mal sehen.
Morgen kommen die Swampthings erstmal drauf. Hier pisst es gerade wieder. Ich hatte mal nen Auge auf den Ardent geworfen. weiß aber nicht ob er gut rollt.


----------



## sms (27. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @SMS
> Grillen sollte nicht fehlen
> 
> ..


 wie konnte ich das nur vergessen


----------



## Backwoods (27. Februar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch alle mal in der Mitte treffen: Also bei mir!!! Dann kommt Walde noch rüber und die Stuttgarter Seggls und dann fahren wir hier ne Lange Samstagstour hier (trails und höhenmeter sind vorhanden) und danach gibts Mike's DVD-Sammlung auf dem Beamer



Da würde ich mich dann doch einladen wollen
Zumindest zum Biken, ob ich für den Reat frei bekomme muss ich dann mal sehen.

Meine Kondition ist bestimmt auch nicht mehr viel besser als die vom Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (27. Februar 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich dann doch einladen wollen
> ...


Dann könntest du Wegetechnisch gleich den Zerg mit ins Auto einladen. Dann wären wir quasi komplett


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2011)

So eine komplette Runde wie zu Stuttgarter Zeiten wäre echt mal wieder was. Wir sollten das mal nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Februar 2011)

Ihr macht mir Angst. Gefahrene Mtb-Kilometer in 2011: 0


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2011)

Dann sollten wir uns bald treffen


----------



## Backwoods (27. Februar 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Angst. Gefahrene Mtb-Kilometer in 2011: 0



Da bist Du leider nicht der einzige 

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich jeden Tag mit dem Hardtail ins Geschäft fahre und Mi und Do unsere Tochter im Anhänger mithnehme.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. Februar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch alle mal in der Mitte treffen: Also bei mir!!! Dann kommt Walde noch rüber und die Stuttgarter Seggls und dann fahren wir hier ne Lange Samstagstour hier (trails und höhenmeter sind vorhanden) und danach gibts Mike's DVD-Sammlung auf dem Beamer



Na da wäre ich dabei, sofern es bei mir zeitlich passt.

Hätte nichts dagegen dann bei den Anstiegen zu schieben.

@sms: Den Abstecher nach Heubach können wir uns dann, m. M. n., sparen. Zieht sich ja doch schon ziemlich hin. Besonders der Rückweg...


----------



## sms (28. Februar 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> ...
> @sms: Den Abstecher nach Heubach können wir uns dann, m. M. n., sparen. Zieht sich ja doch schon ziemlich hin. Besonders der Rückweg...


Ja kein Thema, hatte eher an eine weitere Abfahrt im Mittelteil gedacht... nach dem Hochsitz rechts weg, falls dir das noch was sagt.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. Februar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Ja kein Thema, hatte eher an eine weitere Abfahrt im Mittelteil gedacht... nach dem Hochsitz rechts weg, falls dir das noch was sagt.



Rechts am Hochsitz weg? Sagt mir auf die Schnelle nichts.
Aber eine weitere Abfahrt klingt gut.


----------



## sms (28. Februar 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Rechts am Hochsitz weg? Sagt mir auf die Schnelle nichts.
> Aber eine weitere Abfahrt klingt gut.


Ja, etwa auf der Hälfte des Stuifen wieder runter bis zum Fuss den Bergs. Sehr geiler Trail, früher war der Mittelteil ein langweiliger Forstweg, letztes Jahr ist entlang dem Mittelteil ein Holzschlepper entlang,... jetzt ist auch der Teil richtig spassig.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. Februar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Ja, etwa auf der Hälfte des Stuifen wieder runter bis zum Fuss den Bergs. Sehr geiler Trail, früher war der Mittelteil ein langweiliger Forstweg, letztes Jahr ist entlang dem Mittelteil ein Holzschlepper entlang,... jetzt ist auch der Teil richtig spassig.



Na das war ja nett von dem Holzschlepper.
Freu' mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (28. Februar 2011)

Das wäre der Plan


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. Februar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Das wäre der Plan



Sieht nach einer gemütlichen Tour aus.


----------



## sms (28. Februar 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer gemütlichen Tour aus.


"Steigung: Flach wie Holland" 

...
ich muss ja auch auf den Zerg Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. Februar 2011)

sms schrieb:


> "Steigung: Flach wie Holland"
> ...



Habe ich natürlich gesehen.
Aber bei dem eingeblendeten Höhenprofil wollte ich mal nicht auf diese Aussage eingehen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Februar 2011)

Ich geh dann morgen mal trainieren. 
Dafür hab ich erstmal das Bike etwas schwerer gemacht. Hab mal Swampthings drauf gepackt. Die Dinger die drauf waren sind schon dünn. Hoffentlich hol ich mir mit den Schläuchen nix. Die sind auch wie Frischhaltefolie


----------



## Backwoods (28. Februar 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich geh dann morgen mal trainieren.
> Dafür hab ich erstmal das Bike etwas schwerer gemacht. Hab mal Swampthings drauf gepackt. Die Dinger die drauf waren sind schon dünn. Hoffentlich hol ich mir mit den Schläuchen nix. Die sind auch wie Frischhaltefolie



lass halt die schläuchle ganz weg und nimm die dichtmilch von stan's notubes  funktioniert saugeil.

ich habe meine fat albert (keine ust version) auch einfach so aufgezogen

...aber du willst ja kein gewicht sparen sondern trainieren


----------



## dangerousD (1. März 2011)

Da die Runde jetzt schon feststeht, brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin. Die kommenden 2 WEs bin ich verplant. Da der eine oder andere ja ohnehin noch üben muß  können wir das Ganze auch auf Anfang April legen. 

@steppi
Kann Dir und ggf. Deiner Holden eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bieten 

@sms: 
Die weitere Planung überlasse ich gern Dir


----------



## zerg10 (1. März 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Das wäre der Plan



Hmm, 850Hm hätte ich wohl noch gepackt, aber 860Hm wird mir wohl zuviel 
Wäre aber trotzdem dabei, allerdings nur wenn's halbwegs trocken ist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. März 2011)

@DD
Danke schonmal für das Angebot.


Ansonsten bin ich auch für eine etwas trockenere Zeit. Soll ja richtig Bock machen. 

@Backwoods
Ich mag keine Dichtmilch.
Wenn ich immer sehe was das für eine Sauerei bei den Leuten ist. Auch tauscht man dann nicht mal schnell Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (1. März 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....
> @sms:
> Die weitere Planung überlasse ich gern Dir


Vorschlag wäre 2.4. oder 16.4.2011
(9.4. hab ich Jetlag, da is nicht gut)
Übernachtungsmöglichkeit wäre hier möglich.


----------



## Backwoods (1. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @DD
> Danke schonmal für das Angebot.
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt leider.

Aber ich war beim zweiten Reifen schon ziemlich schnell. Und wenn man's so macht wie auf den Videos bei NoTubes (Reifen bzw. Laufrad hinhängen) gibts auch eigentlich keine Sauerei.


----------



## Backwoods (1. März 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Vorschlag wäre 2.4. oder 16.4.2011
> (9.4. hab ich Jetlag, da is nicht gut)
> Übernachtungsmöglichkeit wäre hier möglich.



Die Volleyballsaison ist am 26.3. fertig. Ab da geht's bei mir "gut".
Allerdings wollten wir zwischen Fasching und Ostern irgendwann noch mal eine Woche Skifahren gehen.

16.4 klingt aber ziemlich gut.
Bis dahin sollte ich auch einen neuen Vorbau/Lenker organisiert haben


----------



## dangerousD (2. März 2011)

16.04.2011 ist bei mir notiert und reserviert.

Mögen die Spiele beginnen!


----------



## dirtmag (3. März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Herr Dipl.-Ing.(DH)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2011)

@sms

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. März 2011)

Ja, Simon, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2011)

Leute, mein Enduro macht echt Bock! 
Der Kauf hat sich def. gelohnt


----------



## zerg10 (4. März 2011)

@Sms
Auch von mir ein  Du alter Badenser...

@Steppi
Ihr seid alle so fies. Hier sind es 4°C, da setze ich mich auf kein Bike. 

Und am 16.04. erwarte ich dünnbekleidete, puschelschwingende Cheerleaderinnen im Zieleinlauf.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2011)

@Zerg 
Hier scheint die Sonne und wir haben zweistellige Temperaturen 

"...puschelschwingende Cheerleaderinnen im Zieleinlauf" bin ich auch für. Fraglich ist jedoch ob ich das Ziel erreiche


----------



## sms (6. März 2011)

Hey, danke euch allen fürs gratulieren.



Puuuh, hab seit Donnerstag in Köln quasi durchgefeiert.... die ham' dort aber auch nur so kleines Bier


----------



## Backwoods (6. März 2011)

@SMS nochmal alles Gute nachträglich; wieviel fehlt noch zum nächsten runden

Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip für einen guten, nicht allzu schweren Vorbau geben? Am besten für den Lenker gleicht mit.

Ich brauch für's Freak nix DH/FR mässiges will aber auch keinen CC/XC fahren. Bleibt also All Mountain wie das jetzt so schön heisst. Das Ding muss mindestens 60 mm, besser 70 mm lang sein. Sonst hab ich trotz Rahmengröße L nicht genug Platz für die langen Arme. 

Ich hab an den Race Face Evolve AM gedacht. Atlas AM ist mir zu teuer und wohl auch schon wieder etwas schwerer. Syncros AM sieht weniger stabil aus, sollte für meinen Zweck aber auch ausreichend sein.

Was gibt's sonst noch?
Ach ja - in weiss wäre nicht schlecht.

@Dirk: Was fährtst Du am Helius AM für einen Vorbau?
@Steppi: Was ist am Enduro verbaut?

Der Lenker sollte 680 oder 700 breit sein.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2011)

Hi Axel,

ich fahre einen Thomson 50mm 170gr. Vorbau. Der ist meienr Meinung nach sehr schick. gibt es auch in 60/70mm.
Du bist ja nun schon länger nichtmehr Enduro gefahren. Fang nicht mit 680mm an. Ich kann Dir nen Funn Full on mit 750mm empfehlen. Ist breiter aber auch nicht zu breit. Da haste mehr Spaß mit. 
Überleg auch, ob Du wirklich 70mm Vorbau brauchst. Je länger desto wackliger das ganze und indirekter.

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der Koni heute Geburtstag.

Alles Gute.

Wenn ich mich irre, bitte mal info.


----------



## Floater (6. März 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> @SMS nochmal alles Gute nachträglich; wieviel fehlt noch zum nächsten runden
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip für einen guten, nicht allzu schweren Vorbau geben? Am besten für den Lenker gleicht mit.
> 
> ...



Syntace Superforce mit Vector 7075 oder Vector 7075 DH (780mm)
Zwar nicht weiß, kröpfung nach wahl und bessere qualität findest nicht (nur syntace msst nicht nach 2 jahren tauschen...)
und:
Herzlihen Glückwunsch Koni!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2011)

@Floater

Schön das es Dich noch gibt. Aber sag mal. Gibt es den Lenker überhaupt in 780mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (7. März 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> @SMS nochmal alles Gute nachträglich; wieviel fehlt noch zum nächsten runden
> ..


Na 11 Jahre, dann werde ich am 3.3.22 44


----------



## sms (7. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der Koni heute Geburtstag.
> 
> Alles Gute.
> 
> Wenn ich mich irre, bitte mal info.


Hmmm, ich dachte das wäre am 05.01. gewesen?


----------



## Backwoods (7. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> ich fahre einen Thomson 50mm 170gr. Vorbau. Der ist meienr Meinung nach sehr schick. gibt es auch in 60/70mm.
> Du bist ja nun schon länger nichtmehr Enduro gefahren. Fang nicht mit 680mm an. Ich kann Dir nen Funn Full on mit 750mm empfehlen. Ist breiter aber auch nicht zu breit. Da haste mehr Spaß mit.
> ...



Funn Full On ist ne gute Alternative. Den hab ich schon am Big Hit. Ich wollte in anbetracht meiner Kondition aber auch etwas auf das Gewicht achten und glaube nicht das der da weiterhilft - mal sehen

Wo gibt's eigentlich das Zeugs von Funn im Internet?

Wenn mir nix besseres einfällt nehm ich den Race Face Atlas AM der ist 725breit. (leider schweine teuer)

Den Thomson Vorbau hatte ich mir schon angesehen. Ich hab ja auch ne schöne Sattelstütze von denen. Mich haben bisher allerdings die 0° Steigung abgeschreckt. Muss ich mir nochmal überlegen - lange Arme hab ich ja.

@floater: Um's mit Steppis Worten zu sagen: Der Superforce Vorbau sieht nicht besonders schick aus. Den Lenker werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Koeni (7. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der Koni heute Geburtstag.
> 
> Alles Gute.
> 
> Wenn ich mich irre, bitte mal info.



Info


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Gibt es den Lenker überhaupt in 780mm?



Ja, aber nur für 31,8er-Klemmung...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. März 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Funn Full On ...
> 
> Wo gibt's eigentlich das Zeugs von Funn im Internet?



Ich habe meinen für's Pitch bei www.mountainbikes.net bestellt (, da der Syntace Vector in 740 mm für 25.4 immer noch nicht lieferbar ist...).

War am nächsten Tag da.
35,00  + 3,00  Versand


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Info


  Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2011)

@Backwoods
Ja die wiegen etwas mehr. Bringen aber deutlich mehr Fahrspaß.

Hört sich jetzt blöd an, aber hast Du die richtige Rahmengröße gekauft? Bei Deinen Vorbaulängen denke ich fast an ein zu kleinen Rahmen. 

Lenker hatte ich bei CRC gekauft


----------



## Floater (7. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Floater
> 
> Schön das es Dich noch gibt. Aber sag mal. Gibt es den Lenker überhaupt in 780mm?



in 31,8 schon (dann auch in 8 oder 12 °) und in 25.4 wäre sogar ein Syntace Lenker in der Breite sinnfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> 
> Hört sich jetzt blöd an, aber hast Du die richtige Rahmengröße gekauft? Bei Deinen Vorbaulängen denke ich fast an ein zu kleinen Rahmen.



Jo, der Rahmen hat Größe L und ein 596er Oberrohr - größer geht nicht.


----------



## Backwoods (7. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> ich fahre einen Thomson 50mm 170gr. Vorbau. Der ist meienr Meinung nach sehr schick. gibt es auch in 60/70mm.
> Du bist ja nun schon länger nichtmehr Enduro gefahren. Fang nicht mit 680mm an. Ich kann Dir nen Funn Full on mit 750mm empfehlen. Ist breiter aber auch nicht zu breit. Da haste mehr Spaß mit.
> ...



Wie passt Thomson Elite mit Funn Full On zusammen? Ich habe den Vorbau bisher nur in 31,8 und den Lenker in 25,4 gefunden.


----------



## Floater (7. März 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wie passt Thomson Elite mit Funn Full On zusammen? Ich habe den Vorbau bisher nur in 31,8 und den Lenker in 25,4 gefunden.



dann wird da der fat boy draus, das ist der funn in 31,8 fat boy dh ist dann noch breiter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2011)

Der Lenker ist 25,4 und er Vorbau ist auch in 25,4 erhÃ¤ltlich. 
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php/cat/c1645_Thomson-Elite-MTB.html

Ich hab meinen im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 50â¬ erstanden.


----------



## zerg10 (8. März 2011)

Aktuelle Spot-Info aus BMais:

Nachts bis -10°C, stellenweise noch 20cm Schnee u. die Nachtloipe war auch noch in Benutzung. Am Geisskopf war am Samstag ein Snowboard-Event...
Ich denke, da läuft vor Mitte Mai wenig.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2011)

@Zerg
Ich bin wohl mal Mitte Juni unten und evtl. ist dann Spicak auch offen.
Mai hab ich ja eh keine Zeit. Evtl. haste da ja auch Zeit und Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2011)

@Backwoods
Guck mal hier. Der Vorbau ist sehr schick und leicht. Da fallen ein paar Gramm für den Lenker nicht auf.


----------



## sms (8. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Zerg
> Ich bin wohl mal Mitte Juni unten und evtl. ist dann Spicak auch offen.
> Mai hab ich ja eh keine Zeit. Evtl. haste da ja auch Zeit und Lust.



Was jetzt? Mitte Mai, Mitte Juni, ich bin ganz durcheiander... oder liegt das doch am  ...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. März 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Spot-Info aus BMais:
> 
> Nachts bis -10°C, stellenweise noch 20cm Schnee u. die Nachtloipe war auch noch in Benutzung. Am Geisskopf war am Samstag ein Snowboard-Event...
> Ich denke, da läuft vor Mitte Mai wenig.



Nunja, nachts ist es bei uns auch nicht viel wärmer.
Und teilweise gibt's bei uns noch kleinere Schneehaufen.

Zudem haben wir gerade mal Anfang März.

Wird sicherlich alles gut, bis wir im Mai in BM sind.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Was jetzt? Mitte Mai, Mitte Juni, ich bin ganz durcheiander... oder liegt das doch am  ...


 
Naja, Du musst lesen 

Ich hatte den termin im Mai vorgeschlagen. Dann aber festgestellt, dass ich ja entgegen zu sonst da mit Annett im Urlaub bin >>> also da nicht kann. Ihr hab den Termin beibehalten und somit bin ich halt leider nicht mit Euch zusammen in Bmais. Aber evtl. hat ja wer Bock im Juni mit zu kommen.

(siehe Post 2538 -2541)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Aber evtl. hat ja wer Bock im Juni mit zu kommen.
> (siehe Post 2538 -2541)



Bock ja.
Vielleicht auch Zeit.


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2011)

@alle Geburtstagskinder: 

Nachträglich noch alles Gute  ! War verhindert - komme gerade aus Engelberg zurück. Vier Tage Boarden bei schönstem Sonnenschein 

@zerg
Miesepeter! Mitte Mai ist selbst in B-Mais der Schnee weg. Selbst in den Alpen geht unterhalb von 1.500m nur noch sehr wenig auf Schnee... ist größtenteils grün.

@backwoods
Um Deine Frage noch zu beantworten: am AM fahre ich Syntace Superforce in 60mm Länge, mit Funn Full On 25,4 x 730mm (gekürzt). Am Argon einen Renthal Duo Stem mit 55mm Länge (und nur 138g), dazu den Renthal Fat Bar in Low Rise mit 750mm Breite. Mir gefällt's


----------



## Backwoods (8. März 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @alle Geburtstagskinder:
> 
> @backwoods
> Um Deine Frage noch zu beantworten: am AM fahre ich Syntace Superforce in 60mm Länge, mit Funn Full On 25,4 x 730mm (gekürzt). Am Argon einen Renthal Duo Stem mit 55mm Länge (und nur 138g), dazu den Renthal Fat Bar in Low Rise mit 750mm Breite. Mir gefällt's





Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Guck mal hier. Der Vorbau ist sehr schick und leicht. Da fallen ein paar Gramm für den Lenker nicht auf.



Danke für die Tipps Jungs

Ich werde vielleicht 2 Vorbauten besorgen. Den Race Face Evolve AM in 70 gibts gerade günstig im Internet und den Thomson in 50 im Bikemarkt.

Lenker gibts entweder den Race Face Atlas AM in 725 oder den Vector DH
@Dirk: Deinen schau ich mir auch noch an - über Syntace Superforce muss ich nochmal nachdenken.

Der Funn Full on ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. Ich hab gerade am Freak einen alten Point Racing DH Lenker in 700 mm, ich glaube ein Tough Guy. Der bringt auf meiner Küchenwaage 448 g  - Alles was ich neu kauf ist deutlich leichter


----------



## sms (12. März 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer gemütlichen Tour aus.


Habe heute auch was gemütliches fürs Demo gefunden.

Die Leute waren hier fleissig über den Winter 

























Da kann ich direkt von zu Hause hinrollen


----------



## Backwoods (17. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mit meinem Vorbau hab ich's mittlerweile gebacken bekokmmen.
Das Thema Lenker ist aber immer noch nicht durch.

Ich hätte durchaus Interesse an einem Syntace Vector 7075.
Wo aber bitte gibts den Lenker in richtig breit (750 oder 780) mit 31,8 er Klemmung als ordentlichen Riser zum günstigen Preis?
@Floater wie sieht's aus?

Ansonsten nehm ich auch einen von FUNN. Der Full on geht zwar nicht wegen 31,8 er Klemmung, aber der Fatboy (DH) wäre o.k. der ist nur 10 g schwerer als der Race Face Atlas Am und so ziemlich in allen Breiten und Risern verfügbar (710, 750, 785, 810 mm und 7, 15, 30, 50 mm Rise) - und das für 32 oder 37 Euro


----------



## Backwoods (18. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem Enduro mal ne Auffrischung gegönnt



Hi Steppi,

hat der Funn Lenker auf dem Bild 15 oder 30 mm rise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. März 2011)

Müssten 15 sein.


----------



## mantra (22. März 2011)

Tach Mädels,

nachdem ich in am WE seit langem mal wieder in nem Park war musst ich an Euch denken und dachte ich meld mich mal wieder.

Ich hoffe Euch gehts allen gut und ihr seit fleisig am radeln?!

@Mike: Geile Karre! Mit dem Rad liebeugele ich auch schon ne Weile. Kann mich aber noch nicht zwischen dem Stumpi EVO und dem Enduro entscheiden, wobei ich eher zum Stumpi tendiere...
Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?

Gruß Robert


----------



## zerg10 (22. März 2011)

Huch, der Robsen. Hiho Du !

Mal 'ne Frage an die ganzen Gewichtstuner u. DH-Gewichtssparer: Hat einer von euch mal das Protone-Kit getestet oder sogar schon verbaut ? Oder kennt einen, der's kennt ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. März 2011)

Der Robert 
Welcher Park hat denn jetzt schon off. offen?

Das Enduro ist M. 

Biste jetzt eigentlich mit dem Studium fertig? Was machste?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. März 2011)

@Zerg

Hier findest sicher ein paar Infos. Ich glaube 700gr. sind realistisch.
Soweit ich das mal gelesen hatte, muss man sich aber mit der Abstimmung beschäftigen.

Ich rufe mir da gerne mal folgende Wortwechsel in Erinnerung.

Bmais- Die Pedale gehen aber schwer ran
Bmais- Ich glaube ich brauche neue Naben
Bmais- Irgendwas ist schwammig

Ach was freu ich mich auf einen baldigen DH Ausflug mit Dir. Wie isses im April? Da macht ggf. Todtnau auf. Oder erstmal Beerfelden zum Warmfahren.


----------



## dangerousD (22. März 2011)

Hej Robsen, back on track?  Dass es Dich noch gibt...

@zerg: an Deiner Stelle wäre ich vorsichtig. Oder würde den Einbau jemandem überlassen, der sich damit auskennt. Oder einen Schrauberworkshop besuchen 

@all
Am Wochenende macht Albstadt wieder auf. Ich werde wohl an einem Nachmittag mal rüber fahren - mein Ion muß bewegt werden!


----------



## mantra (23. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Der Robert
> Welcher Park hat denn jetzt schon off. offen?
> 
> Das Enduro ist M.
> ...



Der Bikepark war Dieser: http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/

Die Strecken sind zwar eher kurz, aber dafür sehr nett gemacht und ein gesundes Maß an Abwechslung ist auch vorhanden.
Leider gibts nur nen Schlepplift, aber immernoch besser als hochtreten 

Gefahren bin ich mit meinem Blur 4X da ich ja keine DH Karre mehr habe, und ich würde mal behaupten dass ein Rad dieser Art dort fast mehr Spass macht als ein BigBike?!
Überhaupt war ich sehr überrascht von dem Blur. War mit dem Ding bisher noch nie auf solchen Strecken und ich muss sagen dass das Teil echt richtig abgeht.
Allerdings ist der Lenkwinkel in meinem Aufbau auch flacher als an jedem DH Rad das ich bisher besessen habe 

Das Studium...a never ending Story  In den letzten 3 Semestern ist nicht viel vorwärts gegangen, allerdings wage ich gerade mal wieder nen Angriff.
Nebenher bzw. hauptsächlich arbeite ich aber derzeit bei nem Specialized Händler als Mech.
Schade dass ich das mit dem Enduro nicht gewusst habe. Da hätte sich am Preis bestimmt noch was machen lassen?!

@Dirk: Jaja...mich gibts noch! Den Spruch mit dem Unkraut kennste ja 

"Back on the track" ist jetzt evtl ein bisschen viel, aber nach fast 3 Jahren DH Pause (PDS mit Euch war mein letzter Ausritt) bin ich, natürlich auch ein bisschen beeinflusst durch den Umstand das ich mehrere Tage die Woche in nem Radladen steh, im Moment wieder ziemlich angefixt.
Leider hab ich außer dem Blur halt kein Rad mehr, aber mal sehen...im Mai kommt die nächste Lieferung Demos und wenn man bei nem Händler arbeitet sind die Dinger plötzlich auch verlockend erschwinglich


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2011)

@Steppi & DD
Ihr seid Knackwürste ! Als ob ich jemals irgendwas verbastelt hätte  Würde halt gerne dem Santa was Feines für diese Saison gönnen.

Halben Tag Albstadt oder einen Tag Todtnau kann ich mir bestimmt irgendwie freikaufen, wobei Eröffnungswochenenden immer heftig überlaufen sein werden...

@Rob
PdS ist/war cool, Pila ist besser


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2011)

@Zerg

Die Frage ist halt ob Du mit Luft zufrieden sein wirst.
Die neuen Boxxer WC sind schon gut. Ob ein Luftkit für die 888 sowas kann ist fraglich. Allerdings kostet das Teil ja auch nur knapp 110. Also ein Versuch wäre es mal wert. Wenn es nix taugt, kannste ja wieder rückbauen. Mich würde es auch interessieren. hab ja auch noch ne 888 liegen.

@Mantra

Das mit Speci hätte man mal wissen sollen. Wobei ich zufrieden bin mit dem Preis den ich bekommen hatte. Übrigens ist das Enduro echt leich und fährt richtig gut. Nur mit dem Luftscheiß will ich mich nicht 100% anfreunden. Aber 90% sind ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (23. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Mantra
> 
> Das mit Speci hätte man mal wissen sollen. Wobei ich zufrieden bin mit dem Preis den ich bekommen hatte. Übrigens ist das Enduro echt leich und fährt richtig gut. Nur mit dem Luftscheiß will ich mich nicht 100% anfreunden. Aber 90% sind ja nicht schlecht.



Wie würdest Du die Rahmengröße im Vergleich zu Deinem alten Enduro beschreiben?
Letzte Woche hab ich ne kleine Runde auf nem nem Enduro Evo in L gedreht und das kam mir irgendwie sehr lang vor?!
Kann mich nicht erinnern dass das Enduro welches Du davor gefahren hast so lang war?!

Wegen dem Luftdämpfer: Speci bietet wohl den Kit mit dem Dämpfer aus dem Enduro Evo in Zukunft auch als Aftermarket Produkt an.
Desweiteren ist Push Industries wohl auch an einer Möglichkeit dran andere Dämpfer zu verbauen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2011)

Die L ist def. zu groß. Das Bike war echt schwer aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen. Das M ist super steigwillig. Das soll was heißen wenn so ein Wheely nichtkönner wie ich das schreibe.

Ansonsten ist wohl der Sitzwinkel steiler geworden. Das merkt man wenn man mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze sitzend bergab fahren will. Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber das mach ich ja eh nicht 
Ansonsten sitzt man halt etwas weiter vorne als sonst. Ist aber nicht schlimm. 

Der Dämpfer an sich ist schon OK. Auf kleinere spitze Steine reagiert er halt nicht sensibel genug. Da verspringt das Hinterrad. Um das etwas zu kompensieren fahre ich mit knapp 40% Sag  Bergauf gibt es ja diesen Druckstufen (fast lockout) Hebel. Damit sind die 40% wurst. 

Die Gabel ist auch gut. Ausgeliefert wird ja in 160mm. Spacer raus > 170mm 
Nen Stumpi könnt ich mir nicht vorstellen. Denke das es durch die Luftelemente und den geringeren Federweg ehr bockig sein wird. 

Insgesamt finde ich das Enduro sehr gelungen.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob man Luftdämpfer auf sensibilität tunen kann, aber das wäre noch was. Dann wärs Hammer.


----------



## mantra (23. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob man Luftdämpfer auf sensibilität tunen kann, aber das wäre noch was. Dann wärs Hammer.



Klar kann man das... http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...uct/factory-tuning-for-fox-rp-shock-10-37839/

Sicher kann man das Stumpi nicht mit dem Enduro vergleichen, aber tendentiell suche ich im Moment ein eher leichtes Rad das sich gut treten lässt und trotzdem noch einigermaßen brauchbar bergab geht.
Mit "bergab" meine ich hier aber eher Abfahrten in localer Singletrail Manier. Ich denke da sollten 150mm vorne und 146mm hinten in Kombination mit nem 67° Lenkwinkel durchaus ausreichen?!
Ich weiß zwar keine genaue Angabe, aber Gewichtsmäßig ist das Stumpi schon nochmal ne ganze Ecke leichter als das Enduro und die Geo ist relativ ähnlich.

Aber ich bin noch unentschlossen und ich will mich auch nicht verrennen. Zuerst mal abwarten wie lange meine Begeisterung anhält.
Derweil nehm ich vermutlich mal ein Demo 8 I in die Vororder 

Hab ja noch bis Mitte Mai Zeit mir zu überlegen ob ich es behalten will, oder ob ich es gleich wieder abstoße. Ein finanziller Verlust ist ausgeschlossen aber die Dinger gehen weg wie sonst was, von daher gilt "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst" und es soll ja nicht daran scheitern dass ich dann keines mehr bekomme.


----------



## zerg10 (24. März 2011)

Nur mal kurz meine 10Cent zum Thema: Ich finde 130mm für alles Singletrail-mässige mehr als genug u. da kann dann auch trotzdem mal ein kleiner Kicker oder Drop dabei sein. Wir sind doch früher auch die Bikerschlucht, den Botnangtrail, die "Alte-Säcke-Strecke" usw. mit weniger Federweg gefahren


----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz meine 10Cent zum Thema: Ich finde 130mm für alles Singletrail-mässige mehr als genug u. da kann dann auch trotzdem mal ein kleiner Kicker oder Drop dabei sein. Wir sind doch früher auch die Bikerschlucht, den Botnangtrail, die "Alte-Säcke-Strecke" usw. mit weniger Federweg gefahren



Stimmt!
Deswegen baue ich meine Lyrik auch nicht auf 170 um. Der Vorteil bergab ist kaum vorhanden, den Nachteil beim Uphill will ich nicht haben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2011)

Ich fahr aber nichtmehr wie früher .
Jeder kann fahren womit er will. Nur könnt Ihr beiden älteren Männer die Bikes doch nichtmehr miteinander vergleichen.  Also früher und heute. Das artet auch aus wenn wir das hier tun wollen. 

Was ich lustig finde, das der Backwoods mit Bighit und Vollmontur 30km Touren gefahren ist und nun über Nachteile einer 170mm spricht 
Übrigens wippt da vorne garnichts. Auch liegt mein anspruch nicht darin schnell nach oben zu kommen. Wobei ich das gerne würde 

Leider fällt mir der Spruch von Olaf Schubert gerade nicht ein. Aber zum Ende steht immer .... macht was draus, Euer Mike 

(ok ok.. der Olaf nennt nat nicht meinen Namen sondern seinen >> Olaf )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz meine 10Cent zum Thema: .....


 
Hoffe Du bist nicht angepisst. Liest sich nen bissle so.

Was macht das Thema Protone? Probierstes aus?


----------



## zerg10 (24. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hoffe Du bist nicht angepisst. Liest sich nen bissle so.
> 
> Was macht das Thema Protone? Probierstes aus?



Mit dem Alter kommt die Weisheit u. die Ruhe  Muss mal schauen, ob ich mir die Protone hole, im Moment brauche ich Krimskram für's andere Spielzeug.


----------



## Backwoods (25. März 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Was ich lustig finde, das der Backwoods mit Bighit und Vollmontur 30km Touren gefahren ist und nun über Nachteile einer 170mm spricht
> Übrigens wippt da vorne garnichts.



D fühl' ich mich geschmeichelt 
Vermutlich wäre ich jetzt nach 29 km platt 
Hausbau und Nachwuchs fordern ihren Tribut

Das da nichts wippt glaube ich gerne. Allerdings hebt das Vorderrad schneller ab wenns richtig steil wird - aber da bist du ja schon lang am schieben 

ich will ja auch mal probieren den Vorbau auf 50 mm zu verkürzen, mindestens auf 70, da kann ich nicht auch noch die Gabel aufbocken.

Übrigens hätte ich meinen Lenker besser beim mountainbikes.net bestellt. dann wäre er jetzt bestimmt da. so gesehen taugt bikepartsonline nix. die behaupten in 2-4 tagen versandfertig und jetzt sind es schon 5. Und das Ganze nur weil die 3 Euro billiger waren.


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2011)

Streitet ihr Euch ruhig, ich gehe morgen nach Albstadt  Auch wenn weniger ginge: 200mm vorn und hinten nehme ich mit. Muß testen...

Cheerio

der D


----------



## mantra (26. März 2011)

Viel Spass!!!


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2011)

So, hat alles gut geklappt heute. Trotz Eröffnungstag nicht überlaufen, sind bei nur vier Stunden Anwesenheit und einigen Schraub- und Einstellstopps auf 14 Abfahrten gekommen. Bin zufrieden mit dem neuen Hobel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. März 2011)

Na dann is ja gut.


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... Bin zufrieden mit dem neuen Hobel  ...



Neuer alter Hobel oder neuer neuer Hobel ?


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2011)

@zerg

Ein bißchen neu, ein bißchen alt. Der hier eben:




Ach ja, Samstag ist nochmal Albstadt angesagt


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2011)

Schickes Teil  Sieht das nur so aus oder ist bei dem das Oberrohr länger als bei deinem alten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. April 2011)

Alles eine Frage der Perspektive  Ist gleich lang.


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2011)

Hmm, neues Bike nur wegen der Farbe ? Das nenn' ich mal Luxus


----------



## dangerousD (1. April 2011)

Andere Geo, kürzeres Steuerrohr und 500g gespart. Ach ja, die Farbe ist auch neu 

Außerdem muß ich als Mann doch nicht rechtfertigen, warum ich ein neues Spielzeug kaufe. Ich darf das


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...Außerdem muß ich als Mann doch nicht rechtfertigen, warum ich ein neues Spielzeug kaufe. Ich darf das...



...noch. Deine Tage sind aber gezählt ...


----------



## dirtmag (1. April 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...noch. Deine Tage sind aber gezählt ...


So siehts aus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ich werde wohl zum Trailfahren beim SMS nicht dabei sein. 262km bei 1,46 pro Dieselliter ist mir für ne Endurorunde zu teuer.

Bin an dem WE aber ggf. in Todtnau. Da muss ich nicht alles alleine zahlen.


----------



## sms (1. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich werde wohl zum Trailfahren beim SMS nicht dabei sein. 262km bei 1,46â¬ pro Dieselliter ist mir fÃ¼r ne Endurorunde zu teuer.
> 
> Bin an dem WE aber ggf. in Todtnau. Da muss ich nicht alles alleine zahlen.



Schade, schade,... wÃ¤re bestimmt witzig geworden.


Ps. verdammt, wer bringt denn jetzt neues Material zum an die Wand beamern mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Schade, schade,... wäre bestimmt witzig geworden.
> 
> 
> Ps. verdammt, wer bringt denn jetzt neues Material zum an die Wand beamern mit?


 
Finds auch echt schade. Aber mir isses zu teuer.

Filme gibt es 2011 eh keine gescheiten. Der Freecaster ist ne Enttäuschung.


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2011)

@steppi
Och, nee. Nur wegen dir trainiere ich gerade wie blöde... Schade, schade, echt nix zu machen ? Keine Fahrgemeinschaft ?

Bin morgen vormittag/mittag wohl in Rommelshausen. Die Bahn ist wohl vom Diddie Schneider renoviert worden u. das will ich mir anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. April 2011)

Will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber der 16.04. sieht auch bei mir inzwischen schlecht aus... komme erst am Freitag aus Amiland zurück und habe nicht wirklich Bock, mit Jetlag auf's Bike zu steigen. 

@sms: klappt es vielleicht doch bereits am kommenden Samstag, also dme 09.04.? Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen...


----------



## dangerousD (2. April 2011)

@koeni: Wird Zeit, daß Du mal wieder mitkommst! Meine Kamera ist für Sportbilder nicht gemacht. Hier also ein  Bild von heute, Albstadt:





War echt lustig, aber die Arme brennen mir ganz schön. Sonnencreme  vergessen 

Ach ja: Ion rollt gut


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2011)

Hi, war heute in Beerfelden. War recht schick. Der Lift läuft und somit macht man deutlich mehr Fahrten als sonst. Haben heute ca. 18Stck gehabt. Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal dort.


----------



## dangerousD (2. April 2011)

LEUTE! Todtnau macht bereits am 09.04. auf!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/31/bikepark-todtnau-oeffnet-am-9-april-2011/

@sms: da müssen wir wohl nochmal verschieben! Wer kommt mit nach Todtnau?!?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2011)

Ich bin wohl am 16.04 unten da ich nächste Woche von Mi-Fr. Abend nicht da bin.


----------



## sms (3. April 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> @sms: klappt es vielleicht doch bereits am kommenden Samstag, also dme 09.04.? Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen...


Geht bei mir net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. April 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koeni: Wird Zeit, daß Du mal wieder mitkommst! Meine Kamera ist für Sportbilder nicht gemacht. Hier also ein  Bild von heute, Albstadt:


Mitkommen muss ich echt bald mal wieder, aber dann musst Du hoffen dass ich mich verletze, sonst greif ich eher nicht zur Kamera 

Das mit dem Lift in Beerfelden is ja auch ne echt richtig gute Nachricht !


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. April 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> LEUTE! Todtnau macht bereits am 09.04. auf!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/31/bikepark-todtnau-oeffnet-am-9-april-2011/



Hi,

würde mich ja schon reizen.

Aber Eröffnungs-WE... ich weiß nicht so recht... möchte halt nicht nur einige wenige Abfahrten machen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2011)

Hab mal kurz die Saison überschlagen.
Evtl. findet Ihr ja einen Termin der mit meinen übereinstimmt.
An Männertag 02.06 könnten wir uns ja mal in Beerfelden treffen. Und 2 Tage drauf beim Dirk nen gepflegtes Bierchen zischen.


----------



## dangerousD (4. April 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde mich ja schon reizen.
> 
> Aber Eröffnungs-WE... ich weiß nicht so recht... möchte halt nicht nur einige wenige Abfahrten machen...



In Albstadt war am Eröffnungs-WE auch kaum was los. Torsten und ich schauen uns das auf jeden Fall an


----------



## zerg10 (5. April 2011)

Apropos nix los, am Sonntag in Rommelshausen waren außer 2 4Crossern, mir u. den ülichen 3-5 Groupies kein Mensch auf der Bahn.

Kurz zur Strecke selber: Neue Dirtline, die Anfahrt dazu diesmal mit Matten. Der ganz große Table in der Mitte ist weg, dafür entsteht da ein Pumptrack. Ansonsten alles im üblichen Schneider-Design, d.h. nur Tables u. Anlieger. Dazu eine Funbox u. einen Wallride.
Bild lade ich bei Gelegenheit hoch. 

@steppi
Ich muss mal mit meiner Regierungkoalition sprechen, wann sich da was machen lässt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2011)

@zerg 

Mach mal. Beerfelden wäre schon mal was für Dich.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. April 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Torsten und ich schauen uns das auf jeden Fall an



So, bin am Sa (09.04.) nun ebenfalls in Todtnau dabei.

Eventuell hole ich mir statt der Tageskarte aber eine Punktekarte.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Eventuell hole ich mir statt der Tageskarte aber eine Punktekarte.


 
Ich bin letztes Jahr auch auf Punkten gefahren. Werde es auch dieses Jahr so machen. 20er Karte muss es halt dann schon sein.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr auch auf Punkten gefahren. Werde es auch dieses Jahr so machen. 20er Karte muss es halt dann schon sein.



Ja, sofern Punktekarte dann mind. die 20er.


----------



## Backwoods (5. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz die Saison überschlagen.
> Evtl. findet Ihr ja einen Termin der mit meinen übereinstimmt.
> An Männertag 02.06 könnten wir uns ja mal in Beerfelden treffen. Und 2 Tage drauf beim Dirk nen gepflegtes Bierchen zischen.



Dann weiss ich jetzt wenigstens auch wann der dirk heiratet

Was ist jetzt mit dem 16.?
Verschieben wäre schon ok - wir sind auch am überlegen schon die Woche vor Ostern wegzufahren. Der nächste Termin wäre dann wohl Mitte Mai, wenn der Mike Urlaub hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (5. April 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich jetzt wenigstens auch wann der dirk heiratet
> 
> Was ist jetzt mit dem 16.?
> Verschieben wäre schon ok - wir sind auch am überlegen schon die Woche vor Ostern wegzufahren. Der nächste Termin wäre dann wohl Mitte Mai, wenn der Mike Urlaub hat.


Du meinst, dann hätte der Mike keine Ausrede mehr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Du meinst, dann hätte der Mike keine Ausrede mehr?


 Hat er 
Er ist nähmlich nicht da 
Kommt dann heim und fährt nach Winterberg. Kommt wieder heim schläft eine Nacht und fährt nach Lac Blanc


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2011)

@Walde
Kommst Du zu mir? Dann solltest Du an die neue Adresse denken 
Start gegen 08:15 Uhr am Samstag...


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2011)

Falls ich fit bin, was momentan nicht der Fall ist, dann bin ich am Sonntag wahrscheinlich in Albstadt. Noch wer ?


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2011)

Ich halte mir mal die Option Albstadt am Sonntag offen...

Hier jetzt mal was völlig abgedrehtes von "meiner" BMX-Bahn. Meine Nachswuchsfahrer wollten mir zeigen, was sie so alles drauf haben. Im Vordergrund sieht man schön, mit welchem Material die teilweise unterwegs sind. 


Es haben übrigens alle überlebt. Den Video wo da dann zwei Groupie-Mädels lagen habe ich gelöscht...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. April 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Walde
> Kommst Du zu mir? Dann solltest Du an die neue Adresse denken
> Start gegen 08:15 Uhr am Samstag...



Hi Dirk,

bin am Sa gegen 08:15 Uhr bei Dir.

Danke für den Hinweis bezüglich der neuen Anschrift. Hätte sonst vielleicht nicht mehr daran gedacht.

Freu' mich.


----------



## Backwoods (9. April 2011)

So Jungens,

ich nähere mich langsam dem Optimum:

neue, gerade Sattelstütze
anderer, kürzerer Vorbau
anderer Dämpfer
andere Gabel

Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 25-30% Sag, dann tut's ganz gut.
Für die Gabel brauche ich wohl noch ne weichere Feder - 9 % Sag sind etwas wenig.

Ich werde mir aber auch noch passende Buchsen für meinen guten alten Stahlfederdämpfer besorgen Auf die 300g kommt's bei besserer Performance dann auch nicht an.


----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2011)

Todtnau war ein Traum   Der DH wurde komplett ausgebessert und an einigen Stellen geändert und - ganz wichtig - verbessert (z.B. neue Anlieger an Schlüsselstellen in der Achterbahn, Sprünge neu und DH-freundlich geshapet usw.). Die Wiesensektion ist komplett neu - aus dem Wiesensprung ist ein Step-Down geworden, danach zwei große Sprünge. Alles noch etwas weich, aber das wird gut. 

Wir hatten jede Menge Spaß, und trotz großem Bikerandrang und einer längeren Reparaturpause haben wir 9 Abfahrten geschafft. Es waren halt kaum Wanderer und Rollercoaster-Gäste da, der Lift hat quasi den Bikern gehört


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2011)

Hört sich gut an. Werde dann bei der ersten Fahrt eine Besichtigung machen. Große Veränderungen also erst ab der Wiesensektion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (11. April 2011)

So...der erste Schritt in Richtung Fahrradwiedereinstieg ist getan!

Heute bestellt und am Mittwoch kommts...


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2011)

Bäh, ein Krummlenker! :kotz:



Nur Spaß... aber lass' Dich damit nicht fotografieren


----------



## mantra (12. April 2011)

lol...

Demo fällt leider aus wegen "AUSVERKAUFT" für diese Saison und da ich leider immer noch nicht über Nacht fit geworden bin und eh ein Rad brauche welches ich als "Auto" benutzen kann, gibts jetzt halt nach 16 Jahren zuerst mal wieder ein Rennrad. 
Speziell dieses Model gilt aber als das Altherrenfully in dieser Radkategorie 

Ein bergab-orientiertes MTB folgt die Tage, wobei es wohl nun kein reiner Downhiller mehr wird?!


----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2011)

Ist zumindest ein sparsames Auto... Da brauchst Du bestimmt nur zwei Muesliriegel auf 100km


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2011)

Nur für den Fall, dass am 16.04 doch noch was gehen sollte:
Ich werde nur kommen wenn's regnet 

mich hat nach meiner runde am sonntag mein heuschnupfen/asthma so flachgelegt, dass ich diese woche erstmal gar keinen sport mehr machen werde!

vielleicht kann unser guide ja mal einen neuen vorschlag machen - bringt ja nix wenn sich alle auf einen ausweichtermin einigen und dann ist der sms nicht da.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. April 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht denn Eure Planung bezüglich radfahren am kommenden Wochenende aus?

Daniel (MTB_Daniel) und ich werden am Samstag mal nach Todtnau fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht denn Eure Planung bezüglich radfahren am kommenden Wochenende aus?
> 
> Daniel (MTB_Daniel) und ich werden am Samstag mal nach Todtnau fahren...


 
Sehen uns dann in Todtnau!


----------



## sms (13. April 2011)

Dann hat sich das mit Samstag den 16. wohl Tourmässig erledigt.

hmmm??? Todtnau??? hmm 


Ps. muss mal gucken, ob ich noch Diesel im Tank hab....


----------



## zerg10 (14. April 2011)

Wir bekommen am Samstagabend Besuch, also wird es diesmal nix mit Todtnau.

@Steppi
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann dabei bzw. in Beerfelden. Und dabei habe ich extra sooooo viel Kondition gebolzt für die SaFa-Tour


----------



## dangerousD (14. April 2011)

@zerg
 ...also wird es DIESES Mal nix mit Todtnau...


----------



## boerni (14. April 2011)

tachchen tachchen,
ich hab mal nen bisschen im netz gesucht, vielleicht wäre das etwas:
http://www.homelidays.co.uk/aosta/apartment-flat-363304en1.htm

wünsch euch noch ne schöne zeit

björn


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. April 2011)

@Steppenwolf-RM:

Wir dürften zwischen 09:30 - 10:00 Uhr in Todtnau eintreffen.

@sms:
Nicht lange überlegen, einfach nach Todtnau kommen.


@zerg10:
Schade, dass es bei Dir, ausnahmsweise mal, nicht klappt...
Wobei Du bis zum abend ja durchaus wieder zu Hause sein könntest.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2011)

Denke wir werden etwas später da sein. Die erste Osterreisewelle ist angekündigt. hauptsache biken.


----------



## Backwoods (14. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand zufällig eine gelbe feder (bis 72 Kg oder so) für eine Lyrik U-Turn rumliegen (oder kennt jemand)?

Gibts da Unterschiede abhängig von Baujahr oder sind die Federn immer gleich? Meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass ab 2010 oder so an der Feder was geändert wurde.


----------



## dangerousD (14. April 2011)

Es gibt ab 2010 auch 170mm Modelle, ansonsten kein Unterschied. Musst halt nur darauf achten, die Feder mit dem richtigen FW zu nehmen...


----------



## sms (15. April 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> ...
> @sms:
> Nicht lange überlegen, einfach nach Todtnau kommen.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass mein derzeitiger Zustand dies zulässt.

---> VOLL DER ROTZ <----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. April 2011)

sms schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass mein derzeitiger Zustand dies zulässt.
> 
> ---> VOLL DER ROTZ <----



Schade.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## dangerousD (16. April 2011)

Und, alle noch am Leben? Hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß in  Todtnau


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2011)

So, wir sind auch wieder zurück. Todtnau war wie immer geil. Ein paar Änderungen sind richtig geil und ein paar sind irgendwie komisch. Leider hat die Wiese meiner Meinung nach keine Verbesserung erfahren. Ich habe heute NIEMANDEN gesehen der diesen so hochgelobten Stepdown auch nur annähernd in Richtung Landung gesprungen ist. Ich auch nicht 
Der Anlieger davor war rutschig nass und der Rest der Strecke trocken wie sau. Naja evtl. wird das ja noch. Und der Table nach dem Anlieger ist nen Speedkiller. Da bleibste beim hochfahren fast schon stehen. Obwohl man mit gut Speed kommt. Und das Tablechen danach ist ja mal witzig. Bin bei meiner Sichtungsrunde gerade mal komplett drübergeflogen 

Geil ist der Table nach dem Tretstück vor der Wurzelpassage. Irre wie weit man fliegen kann sobald das ein Table ist. Hätte also letztes Jahr auch bis in die Landung gereicht. 

Der Zielanlieger ist dieses Jahr auch deutlich besser zu fahren. Und auch der Sprung in den Anlieger ist dieses Jahr was gescheites.

Insgesamt sehr geil, wie immer. Mit der Wiese muss ich mich jedoch neu anfreunden. Im Moment nimmt es mir dort den Flow.

Hammer Tag


----------



## dangerousD (16. April 2011)

Stell' Dir einfach vor, wie gut das Wiesenstück wird, wenn erstmal alles trocken ist 
Schön, wenn es Dir insgesamt gefallen hat. Wir wiederholen das dann am 07.05.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2011)

Bin Freitag in Beerfelden. Evtl. hat ja von Euch auch wer Lust zu kommen. Walde wollte ggf. auch. So meinte er zumindest am Samstag.

Also rafft Euch auf ihr faulen Säcke 

> Kann leider nicht weiter weg fahren da es Samstag nach Thür. geht.


----------



## Koeni (18. April 2011)

Die Option am Freitag nach Beerfelden zu kommen halte ich mir auch mal noch offen .

Hab am Samstag in Albstadt 6 Abfahrten gemacht und war total am Ende


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (18. April 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Die Option am Freitag nach Beerfelden zu kommen halte ich mir auch mal noch offen .
> 
> Hab am Samstag in Albstadt 6 Abfahrten gemacht und war total am Ende



Na Koni, Du mußt aber kommen.
Freu' mich doch schon auf den leckeren Kuchen...


----------



## Koeni (18. April 2011)

Hahaha, dann fang schonmal an zu backen Du Nasenbär .

Ich überlegs mir noch ob ich komm. Der Jakob und seine Bande wollten vielleicht auch kommen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (18. April 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hahaha, dann fang schonmal an zu backen Du Nasenbär .
> 
> Ich überlegs mir noch ob ich komm. Der Jakob und seine Bande wollten vielleicht auch kommen.



Das backen überlasse ich doch lieber Personen, die das wirklich können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. April 2011)

Wünsche Euch allen EIn frohes Osterfest mit dicken EIern und allem, was dazu gehört 



Der D


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2011)

Hey,

wir waren jetzt am Samtsag auch in Beerfelden...
Hattet Ihr es auch so schwer das Grinsen wieder ausm Gesicht zu bekommen ?
War das n Spaß...


----------



## Backwoods (24. April 2011)

@Mike: wenn ich mir deinen kalender anschaue bist du wohl gerade nicht da - falls doch kannste dich mal melden.

wir sind bei den schwiegereltern und ich hab vor morgen mit dem freak mal die alten trials am frankenstein unter die stollen zu nehmen. wir könnten natürlich auch auf deine hometrails gehen. burg f wäre mir aber lieber, bin immer noch etwas asthma und heuschnupfen geschädigt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2011)

@Backwoods
Wie Du richtig erkannt hast war ich nicht im Lande.

@Koni
Hab Dich hier entdeckt. >>> ziemlich oft sogar.
Ihr hättet echt am Freitag kommen können. Dann wären wir mal schö zusammen gefahren. 
Ergibt sich ja sicher noch. Hattest Du die Boxxer schon letztes Jahr? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Koeni (26. April 2011)

Höhö, witzig, danke.

Bin am So vielleicht wieder dort. Freitag hatte ich keine Zeit.
Die Boxxer hab ich seit dieser Saison. 
Das Rad is supergeil jetzt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2011)

Sonntag bin ich nie im Park. Immer Samstags.
Klappt schon noch mal. Ist ja erstmal April


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (27. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich nie im Park. Immer Samstags.


Ein Mann mit Prinzipien


----------



## Koeni (28. April 2011)

...oder ne Frau die die Hosen an hat


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2011)

Mal was anderes: hätte irgendwer von Euch Interesse, am Sonntag mit nach Weilimdorf zu kommen? Will das kleine Harte mal wieder ausführen...


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: hätte irgendwer von Euch Interesse, am Sonntag mit nach Weilimdorf zu kommen? Will das kleine Harte mal wieder ausführen...



Frag mal den Seggl. Könnt mir vorstellen dass er Bock hat. Ich hätte auch Bock, bin aber eben in Beerfelden...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2011)

Koni, ich überlege gerade was ich morgen treiben soll. Komm doch morgen nach Beerfelden. Dann würd ich da hin kommen.


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2011)

Ich hätte echt Bock, aber ich hab keine Zeit morgen.
Komm Du am Sonntag 

Jakob etc. sind auch morgen da (aber auch am So nochmal)


----------



## Koeni (1. Mai 2011)

Für kurz entschlossene hätte ich morgen noch nen Platz im Auto nach Beerfelden frei...


----------



## dangerousD (1. Mai 2011)

Der Seggl und ich waren heute erst in Weilimdorf, dann noch in Rommelshausen. Schön war's!  Hardtail heizen macht immer wieder Laune


----------



## dangerousD (1. Mai 2011)

Ach ja: weil Fully fahren auch Spaß macht, geht es kommenden Samstag (07.05.) nach Todtnau. Steppi ist auch dabei! Wer noch?

Cheers

der D


----------



## dirtmag (1. Mai 2011)

Muss leider passen. La Familia  Sehen uns in B'mais.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (3. Mai 2011)

dirtmag schrieb:


> ...Sehen uns in B'mais...



Wann ist das jetzt eigentlich ?


----------



## dangerousD (3. Mai 2011)

@zerg:
Wir sind vom 19.-22.05. in B-Mais. "Wir" heißt in dem Fall:

uphill-chiller
sms
dirtmag
landesolaf
dnagerousD

Dazu noch Torsten und Jo aus München und evtl. ein Kollege von mir. Zimmer sind beim Schäffler reserviert. Solltest Du doch noch mitkönnen/-wollen, einfach melden. 

Bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß Du nicht dabei bist... hatte ich das so richtig im Kopf? Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn Du dabei bist! Auch, weil du ja zur Hochzeit nicht da bist (oder fehlte mir da nur Deine Zusage  )?


----------



## zerg10 (3. Mai 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg:
> Wir sind vom 19.-22.05. in B-Mais. "Wir" heißt in dem Fall:
> 
> uphill-chiller
> ...



4.Juni hatte ich irgendwem zugesagt, wenn nicht dir wem dann ?  
Mai ist bei mir ziemlich schlecht, weil ich den gerade für mein anderes Projekt brauche. Mal schauen, ob ich da mal ein paar Tage frei bekomme.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2011)

@Zerg 
Dann nehm doch jetzt bitte mal Deinen Kalender und schau mal nach dem 15-19.06. für Bmais. Das ist mein angepeilter Termin.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zum Self Service an meiner Lyrik U-Turn:

kann man die Buchsen (ausgeschlagen) selber tauschen? braucht man spezialwerkzeug dafür? ich muss sowieso noch die weichere Feder einbauen.

wenn nicht, wer (z.B. Händler) kann das günstig machen? ich wollte die gabel jetzt ungern zum service wegschicken. ginge notfalls aber auch, ich hab' ja ne ersatzgabel.

macht das tauschen überhaupt sinn? eigentlich hätte ich lieber gleich ein neues casting in weiss! woher? wer kann' machen? was kostets im vergleich zu den buchsen?

Vielen Dank Jungs!


----------



## mantra (6. Mai 2011)

Ein Casting kann ich Dir besorgen. Preis müsste ich aber erst raussuchen... Für die Lyrik gibt es 2 verschiedene Bauarten an Castings.
Das Aktuelle ist leichter als das Alte (2009 und früher), dafür sind bei der Lyrik in Verbindung mit dem alten Casting bis zu 180mm Federweg realisierbar.
Bei Aktuellen ist bei 170mm Schluss.

Zum Wechsel der Buchsen benötigt man Spezialwerkzeuge. Mir ist kein Händler bekannt die das selber machen.
Kommerziellen Service für RS Produkte bieten in Deutschland Sport Import, Hartje und Wiener BikeParts an.
Als Händler ist man jedoch am besten beraten die Gabeln zum Sram Dealer Service zu schicken. Die arbeiten recht gut und auch bei der aktuellen Auslastung sehr schnell.


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2011)

@backwoods

Service für RS machen auch Moto Pitkan in Österreich. Grundpreis ca. 80Euro, bei Buchsentausch kommen nochmal ca. 20 Euro drauf (zumindest war das bei meiner 888 so). Oder nimmst gleich das Tuning für 120 Euro - da sind, glaube ich, auch die Buchsen dabei.

Wenn Dir das Casting nicht gefällt - andere Farben kann Dir z.B. "khujand" hier aus dem Forum aufbringen. Der macht das professionell.


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2011)

Fährt von Euch eigentlich jemand irgend nen Nackenschutz ?
Nachdem's mich am letzten We ziemlich auf die Rübe gelegt hat und wir ja auch seit der Sache mit Chris wissen, was so alles passieren kann, bin ich jetzt ernsthaft am Überlegen.

Nach kurzem googeln scheint ja nur Leatt ernsthaft in Frage zu kommen, oder wie seht Ihr das ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch eigentlich jemand irgend nen Nackenschutz ?
> Nachdem's mich am letzten We ziemlich auf die Rübe gelegt hat und wir ja auch seit der Sache mit Chris wissen, was so alles passieren kann, bin ich jetzt ernsthaft am Überlegen.
> 
> Nach kurzem googeln scheint ja nur Leatt ernsthaft in Frage zu kommen, oder wie seht Ihr das ?


 
Hi Koni, was haste den letzte Woche gemacht?

Ich hab so ein Teil nicht. Werde es mit wohl auch nicht zulegen. Björn hatte mal so ein Teil. Evtl. hat er es ja noch. Ich habs nur aus Spaß mal dran gemacht und konnte mich nicht mehr bewegen. Die meisten fahren es ohne Jacket. Da geht es wohl. Mit ist schon ein Akt. 
Ich kenne hier aber einige die es fahren und zufrieden sind. 
Es muss aber letztes Jahr einen Unfall in winterberg gegeben haben. Da sich jemand durch das Brace nen Wirbel gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2011)

Bin in ner Kurve zu weit raus gekommen und an nem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben und übern Lenker. War nicht so wild, aber hat schon gescheppert und bissl gezogen danach im Nacken...

Weiß auch nicht so genau, aber ich denk auf lange Sicht werd ich mir sowas zulegen. Nur welches...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Mai 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch eigentlich jemand irgend nen Nackenschutz ?



Hi Koni,

mit Nackenschutz bin ich noch nicht gefahren, obwohl ich seit Ende letzten Jahres einen daheim habe...
Wollte mir eigentlich schon früher einen holen, hatte aber zu wenig Zeit um mich ausreichend zu informieren.

Muß noch die Zeit finden, um die Anpassung vorzunehmen.
Spätestens zum Bischofsmais-Trip sollte das aber erledigt sein.

Ich habe mir, aufgrund der zahlreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten (auch sinnvoll, wenn mal der Rückenprotektor bzw. Oberkörperprotketor ausgetauscht wird) und der fast ausschließlich positiven Meinungen, den GPX Club II von Leatt, geholt. In schwarz/grau.
http://www.leatt-brace.com/index.php/choose-your-sport/enduro/leatt-gpx-club-ii
Zudem hatte ich letztes Jahr die Gelegenheit die Club II - Version in Todtnau in die Hände zu nehmen, etwas genauer anzuschauen und mal anzulegen.
Ich hatte es über allem (also über Safety Jacket und Trikot) angezogen und der Eigentümer hatte dies ebenfalls so gehandhabt.
Bei dem kurzen Test auf dem Parkplatz fande ich es so ok.

Eine Alternative konnte ich für mich damals nicht finden.

Es gibt zwar von Leatt eine entsprechende MTB-Version (DBX), die sich aber wohl lediglich durch das etwas dünnere (und somit nicht ganz so robuste?) Padding im Vergleich zur MX-Version unterscheiden soll.
Hatte damals zwar auch an diese Version gedacht, aber da war nur die Farbvariante schwarz/weiß lieferbar. Anfangs nett anzuschauen, aber das weiß ist schnell passé.

Empfehlenswerter Link zum Thema Nackenschutz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303214


Viele Grüße

Walde


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2011)

Danke erstmal,
ja, das Thema im Downhillforum kenn ich, is mir aber zu blöd das alles durchzulesen. 

Aber die Preise sind echt übel für die Dinger


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2011)

Waehrend ihr grübelt, gehe ich lieber fahren 
Bin morgen mit steppi in Todtnau, wie oben angekündigt. Sonst wollte ja offensichtlich niemand mit


----------



## mantra (7. Mai 2011)

Wünsch Euch viel Spass! Ich hab leider immer noch keine Karre und außerdem muss ich morgen (nachher) arbeiten...


----------



## Backwoods (7. Mai 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> Ein Casting kann ich Dir besorgen. Preis müsste ich aber erst raussuchen... Für die Lyrik gibt es 2 verschiedene Bauarten an Castings.
> Das Aktuelle ist leichter als das Alte (2009 und früher), dafür sind bei der Lyrik in Verbindung mit dem alten Casting bis zu 180mm Federweg realisierbar.
> Bei Aktuellen ist bei 170mm Schluss.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mantra,

danke für die Antwort; auch an Dirk!

der preis würde mich auf alle fälle interessieren. ich denke ich brauche dann das 2009er casting. gibt's das dann auch in weiss? die 180 brauch ich nicht eigentlich auch keine 170. würde das neue leichtere casting auch auf die alte gabel passen?

die buchsen im alten casting tauschen lohnt nicht wirklich, weil das ziemlich viele macken und auch die falsche farbe hat. deswegen ist auch das neue pulvern bei kuhjand nicht wirklich interssant.

ich hab mal die sufu im techtalk benutzt. man liest ziemlich oft, dass die buchsen nach dem tausch recht schnell wieder so ausgeleiert sind wie die alten. scheint bei der lyrik dazu zu gehören und ist ja auch praktisch was das ansprechverhalten betrifft.

finde meine aber ziemlich ausgeleiert - aber beim fahren stört das 
überhaupt nicht. wie siehts da mit dem thema sicherheit aus?

@dirk: du hast doch auch ne lyrik? was machen deine buchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (8. Mai 2011)

Moin,

preislich wird das Casting so um die 185 liegen.

Du musst nicht zwingend das alte, schwere Casting verwenden. Die neuen, leichteren Castings gehen auch. Einzige Einschränkung hier ist, das man sie "nur" bis ca. 170mm Federweg verwenden kann.

Es gibt das neu Casting in:
- White/Red (170mm max travel) 
- White/Grey (170mm max travel) 
- White/Cash (green) (170mm max travel) 
- White/Nugget (gold) (170mm max travel) 
- White/Pinkslip (pink) (170mm max travel) 
- White/Redwin (red) (170mm max travel) 
- White/Tango (orange) (170mm max travel) 

geliefert werden die Castings folgendermaßen: 
All lower legs include bottom-out bumpers, bushings, foam rings and dust seals installed. 2010 Lyrik lower leg kits include decals (under clear-coat).

Als sicherheitsrelevant würde ich die Buchsen nicht unbedingt einstufen?! Wenn sie stark verschlissen sind wird aber wohl der Verschleiß an Stand- und Tauchrohren zunehmen, da die zwei Rohre gewissermaßen ineinander verkanten.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Mai 2011)

@backwoods

Also meine Lyrik zeigt nach 3000km keinen uebermaessigen Buchsenverschleiss - da schlackert nichts. Keine Ahnung, was die Leute immer mit den Dingern anstellen. Meine hat von DH bis Tour unter allen Wetterbedingungen alles gesehen...


----------



## Backwoods (8. Mai 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> preislich wird das Casting so um die 185 liegen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mantra,

danke für die mühe!

aber dann kostet das neue casting fast soviel wie ich für die ganze gabel bezahlt hab. ich denke das rentiert bei dem "alten" ding nicht wirklich.

ich werde die gabel diese saison weiterfahren und mal beobachten wie sich das so entwickelt. ich kauf dann lieber im winter eine neues auslaufmodel für die nächste saison und behalt dann die 2009er lyrik als ersatzgabel. dann kann ich auch die mz 55 noch verticken die jetzt als ersatz im keller steht.

@dirk: wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren. dann ich ich mal an deinen buchsen rütteln und du an meinen


----------



## zerg10 (13. Mai 2011)

So, melde ich mich mal wieder, diesmal mit Frage an die Reifen-Fachleute:

Meine Minions sind mittlerweile runter u. ich wollte mir für die aktuelle Saison (u. vor allem für Pila !!!) ein neuen Satz Reifen zulegen. Taugen die Conti Kaiser wirklich soviel oder gibt es da mittlerweile bessere Alternativen wie z.B. die Schwalbe Dinger ?
Meinen Fahrstil kennt ihr ja


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2011)

Kenne hier einige Leute die den Rainking gefahren sind. Im Neuzustand waren die vom Grip her wohl sehr geil. Allerdings ist die Gummimischung wohl extrem weich und somit Kraftintensiv zu bewegen.

Schwalbe MM hat wohl auch eine neue weichere Mischung. Soll auch gut gehen. aber auch Krftintensiver als bisher.

MAxxis wie immer.

Ich persönlich kaufe MAxxis. 
Pila DH ist ja trocken und fest. Denke Minion passt. Oder halt Highroller. 

Tja, die Reifenqual.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2011)

Bin am 28.05.11 in Lac Blanc. Evtl. hat von Euch ja wer Bock. 

Bin dann ab Montag mal im Urlaub 

Ach ja, falls wer zufällig Nähe Winterberg sein sollte, da bin ich am 26.05.11.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2011)

@zerg

Minion DH F 2.5" 42a für vorn, Minion DH F 2.5" 60a für hinten. Punkt.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Mai 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg
> 
> Minion DH F 2.5" 42a für vorn, Minion DH F 2.5" 60a für hinten. Punkt.



Das ist ja die Kombo, die ich seit Jahren fahre. Ich dachte jetzt gibt es irgendwelche Dinger, die mich kometengleich die Hänge runtersausen lassen 

@Steppi
Würde ja gerne mit, aber je nach dem, wie es nächste Woche läuft, muss ich Ende Mai mein neues Spielzeug von köln nach Stuttgart überführen...


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Kombo, die ich seit Jahren fahre. Ich dachte jetzt gibt es irgendwelche Dinger, die mich kometengleich die Hänge runtersausen lassen



Ja, gibt es. Minion DH F 2.5" 42a für vorn, Minion DH F 2.5" 60a für hinten


----------



## sms (14. Mai 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg:
> Wir sind vom 19.-22.05. in B-Mais. "Wir" heißt in dem Fall:
> 
> uphill-chiller
> ...


@ Walde, 
wann startet das Ostalbtaxi?
Hast du mittlerweile ein funktionierendes handy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (17. Mai 2011)

So...heute kam dann auch die "light" Bergabkarre...


----------



## zerg10 (18. Mai 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> So...heute kam dann auch die "light" Bergabkarre...
> 
> Back in Business: (Das grüne ist meines!)
> 
> ...



Fährste jetzt mit dem Steppi im Partnerlook ?


----------



## mantra (18. Mai 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Fährste jetzt mit dem Steppi im Partnerlook ?



Jor...immer solidarisch zeigen


----------



## Backwoods (18. Mai 2011)

Hier mal der neue Reifen für dangerousD:


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Mai 2011)

@Bischofsmais:
Hallo,

hoffe ihr konntet heute noch einige stutz- und defektfreie sowie spassige Abfahrten machen. 
Als wir am Park vorbeigefahren sind war der Parkplatz bereits sehr voll...

Schee war's.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Mai 2011)

@walde

Jau, hat nochmal hingehauen... war echt wieder schön! Super Wetter, super Strecken und super Typen  

Impressionen:

Meinereiner...





Dirtmag...





...und Petzi der Bär:







Voll war es von 10-12, da haben wir nur 4 Abfahrten geschafft. Von 12:30 bis 14:00 dann noch 5 Mal den Berg runter gezischt - alles bestens! Anselm hat ein bißchen gelitten und auch eine Bodenprobe genommen, aber alles im grünen Bereich. Apropos: Olaf's Hand wird morgen wohl grün sein - heute abend war sie jedenfals schön blau!  Das wird schon...


----------



## boerni (23. Mai 2011)

hi hi 
wann seit ihr mal wieder in todtnau? hab jetzt endlich auch samstags frei. würd gern mal wieder dahin.

gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2011)

@Mantra 

Schee, gell 

@Bmais
Coll das Ihr Spaß hattet. Wie ist der neue Trail und gibt es was neues am DH?

@Björn

Bin am Samstag in Lac Blanc. Komm doch mal vorbei.
Ist quasi genau so weit wie Todtnau.


----------



## mantra (23. Mai 2011)

@Mike: Jor...sehr schee ischs!

Leider bin ich es erst einmal abseits befestigter Wege gefahren. Obs auch schön fährt, kann ich also noch nicht sagen...

Die von Dir angesprochene Dämpferproblematik kann ich allerdings direkt bestätigen!

Aber es wäre ja auch schlimm wenn alles passen würde. Dann gäbs ja garnichts mehr zum basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Mai 2011)

@steppi

Am DH ist alles beim alten, allerdings ist im mittleren Steinfeld nun der alte Chickenway die Hauptlinie. Eng und ziemlich verblockt, mit etwas Übung aber flüssig zu fahren. Naja, und es kommen mehr und mehr Steine zum Vorschein 

Der FlowCountryTrail ist echt gut geworden - 2km Pumptrack quasi. Macht mit dem Hardtail echt Laune, geht aber auch mit dem Downhiller sehr gut. Wobei ich persönlich dann bei den meisten Sprüngen ins Flat baller  Schön zum Ein- oder Ausfahren, zumal man den Freeride dann auch noch ein gutes Stück fahren kann. Gibt insgesamt 3 Möglichkeiten, zum Einstieg zu kommen...

Fazit: immer wieder eine Reise wert! 

@boerni

Todtnau ginge bei mir Mitte Juni... Genauere Planung können wir dann übernächstes WE machen


----------



## dangerousD (23. Mai 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> @Mike: Jor...sehr schee ischs!
> 
> Leider bin ich es erst einmal abseits befestigter Wege gefahren. Obs auch schön fährt, kann ich also noch nicht sagen...



 Isses denn nicht genau dafür gemacht? Ist doch kein Rennrad!  Wohl noch nicht ausgeschlafen


----------



## mantra (23. Mai 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Isses denn nicht genau dafür gemacht? Ist doch kein Rennrad!  Wohl noch nicht ausgeschlafen



Ich hab das Rad ja erst seit letztem Dienstag und bisher nur einmal Zeit ne Runde zu fahren.
Heute gabs dann noch ne kleine Tour mit der Freundin, aber die hat sich weitestgehend auf Radwege beschränkt.
Immerhin kann ich nun sagen dass der Hinterbau unter Verwendung von ProPedal hochgradig antriebsneutral ist und dass der mögliche Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze ruhig etwas größer sein dürfte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> Immerhin kann ich nun sagen dass der Hinterbau unter Verwendung von ProPedal hochgradig antriebsneutral ist und dass der mögliche Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze ruhig etwas größer sein dürfte


 
Die Sattelstütze habe ich in 3 Schritten auf das Minimum gekürzt. 

@DD
Habt Ihr zufällig die neue Telefonnummer der Geißkopfalm organisiert. Die soll es ja wie gesagt noch geben, halt mit neuen Betreiber.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2011)

@DD
Am 04.06 würde sich eine Leinwand mit der Liveübertragung vom WC in Fort William echt gut machen


----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2011)

Tja, da lasse ich mal die Katze aus dem Sack. Der Grund warum ich ich letzter Zeit noch weniger  auf dem Rad war wie sonst, ist die Klasse A gewesen. 
Und das war wiederum der Grund für mein neues Spaßgerät, eine Yamaha FZR 1000:





Keine Sorge, BMais, Pila u. evtl. auch Todtnau stehen auch noch in meinem Kalendar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß damit und übertreibs nicht.


----------



## Koeni (25. Mai 2011)

schöne Felgen zerg


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2011)

Die gehören so. An dem Hobel ist, außer ein paar klitzekleinen Sachen , alles original.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Mai 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Die gehören so. An dem Hobel ist, außer ein paar klitzekleinen Sachen , alles original.



...schw****!  (Tipp: reimt sich auf "Stu-hul") 

Viel Spaß damit, Prinzessin Lillifee! Und auf die bösen, bösen Blitzer achten.


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2011)

schöne Originalfelgen zerg


----------



## zerg10 (28. Mai 2011)

Die Felgen sieht man bei 280 km/h nicht mehr  Da wird die Welt nämlich ganz ganz klein...

Moped und ich sind nämlich heute morgen von Köln hier runter gekommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute mal kurz in Lac Blanc. Das macht richtig Bock dort.  Werde wohl öfter hin müssen. 

Übrigens bin ich Donnerstag in Beerfelden. Evtl. hat einer von Euch Schnarchnasen ja Lust


----------



## Koeni (29. Mai 2011)

@mike
In Beerfelden wär ich vielleicht dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Mai 2011)

Dann seh mal zu. Stefan ist auch dabei.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Mai 2011)

Ich nicht 



Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Mai 2011)

@Beerfelden:
Sofern ich da nicht alleine hinfahren muß wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

kurze Frage:
Für wann ist denn der nächste Ausflug nach Bischofsmais (inkl. Spicak?) geplant gewesen?
War doch irgendwann in 06/11, oder?

Danke.

(Naja, erstmal kommenden Sa überleben....)


----------



## Koeni (30. Mai 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> @Beerfelden:
> Sofern ich da nicht alleine hinfahren muß wäre ich dabei.



Dann könnten wir ja zusammen fahren........und nein, es gibt keinen Kuchen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2011)

@Walde
ich wollte in der Woche nach Pfingsten. FInde aber niemanden der von hier aus mitkommt. Zerg hat sich nun auch nicht nochmal gemeldet. Obwohl er das wollte


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Mai 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir ja zusammen fahren........und nein, es gibt keinen Kuchen



Hi Koni,

super. Dann fahren wir am Do gemeinsam nach Beerfelden.
Das mit dem Kuchen ist natürlich SEHR SCHADE, da er LECKER war. Aber Du hast ja noch ein paar Tage um Dir zu überlegen, ob Du nicht doch vielleicht...

Treffpunkt: Supermarktparkplatz? Bitte gib mir nochmals die Anschrift durch. Sollte zwar im Navi gespeichert sein, aber so ist das sicherer.
Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Mai 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde
> ich wollte in der Woche nach Pfingsten. FInde aber niemanden der von hier aus mitkommt. Zerg hat sich nun auch nicht nochmal gemeldet. Obwohl er das wollte



Ende Juni also.
Würde bei mir derzeit noch gehen.
Wäre halt schöner, wenn da einige zusammen kommen würden.
Anonsten müssem wir den Trip halt bis nach Pila  verschieben...


----------



## zerg10 (31. Mai 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde
> ich wollte in der Woche nach Pfingsten. FInde aber niemanden der von hier aus mitkommt. Zerg hat sich nun auch nicht nochmal gemeldet. Obwohl er das wollte



Die Woche nach Pfingsten bin ich Barcelona u. über Pfingsten in Südtirol. Irgendwie sind mir da gerade zu viele gesellschaftliche Zwänge 

Und am Donnerstag hat man mich zu einer Moped-Tour gezwungen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß bei Deinen Zwängen.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich das Santa bald im Bikemarkt sehe


----------



## dangerousD (31. Mai 2011)

zerg10, the elder statesman of mountainbiking 

Er ist jetzt nur noch beratend tätig  Nur in Pila blitzt dann nochmals die alte Racer-Leidenschaft auf, und zerg fliegt mit seinem heiligen Kreuz die Berge runter. Zumindest so lange, bis es ihm ins Kreuz fährt 

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

@DD
Statt hier zu posten seh lieber zu das das Bier kalt wird 
Freu mich.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (31. Mai 2011)

Und das mit der Leinwand für die Live-Übertragung hatte Dirk doch auch fest zugesagt, oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Und das mit der Leinwand für die Live-Übertragung hatte Dirk doch auch fest zugesagt, oder?


 
Keine Antwort ist ja auch ne Antwort. Denke das geht klar


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

Das mit Bmais wurmt mich jetzt voll. Háb voll Bock. Sollten wir das nochmal für Ende Juli ins Auge fassen? So 26-30.07??
Inkl. Spicak versteht sich.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (31. Mai 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das mit Bmais wurmt mich jetzt voll. Háb voll Bock. Sollten wir das nochmal für Ende Juli ins Auge fassen? So 26-30.07??
> Inkl. Spicak versteht sich.



26.07.-30.07.:
=> 
Muß ich im Geschäft mit den Kolleginnen und Kollegen abstimmen. 
Gebe dann morgen hier kurz Bescheid.
BMais natürlich in Kombination mit Spicak.


Ach und wenn wir schon am Planen sind:
Wie war das mit zumindest einem Tag im Bikepark in der Schweiz (den Mike, Matthias und Simon letztes Jahr für einen Tag aufgesucht hatten) anschließend an Pila?
Mike, Du hattest ja Interesse geäußert und Simon zwischenzeitlich ebenfalls. Ich wäre dann auch dabei.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (31. Mai 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Keine Antwort ist ja auch ne Antwort. Denke das geht klar



Schön.
Freut mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (31. Mai 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Schön.
> Freut mich...



Zu früh gefreut 

Es mangelt am Projektor. Und WLAN... 

Wobei der sms ja einen Projektor hat...  Bearbeitet ihn, los! Notfalls laufen dann halt Videos


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

Also Projektor SMS!!!
Wie isses mit so einem Stick? Hat jemand so ein Dingens?
Das wird ne Party!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

@Walde
Ich wäre in Morgins dabei. Müsste das noch mit Stefan klären da er bei mir im Auto mitkommt und wir müssten die Nacht auf Samstag irgendwo pennen. Von Wiesbaden sind es halt auch 550km.


----------



## Koeni (31. Mai 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also Projektor SMS!!!
> Wie isses mit so einem Stick? Hat jemand so ein Dingens?
> Das wird ne Party!!!



Das kannste glaub vergessen. Is viel zu langsam für so nen Livestream.
Aber geil wär's natürlich schon. Man muss nur hoffen, dass nicht alle Gäste verstehen was der Rob Warner für n Müll verzapft


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Juni 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> 26.07.-30.07.:
> =>
> Muß ich im Geschäft mit den Kolleginnen und Kollegen abstimmen.
> Gebe dann morgen hier kurz Bescheid.
> BMais natürlich in Kombination mit Spicak.



So, abgeklärt.

Würde gehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2011)

Walde ich bin so 
An dem WE hat meine Schwester Geburtstag. Und die macht mich kalt wenn ich da nicht komme. Zum 30.

Wann hättest Du denn sonst noch so Zeit? Haben evtl. noch ein paar andere Interesse?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab nochmal im Kalender geschaut.

Wie isses ne Woche später?
3-6.08
Oder mach Du mal ne Ansage.

@Zerg
Wie isses da bei Dir?? Wäre ja schon mal wieder ne Aktion.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Juni 2011)

@Mike:
Ist schon ok.
Geht mir momentan nicht anders.
(Zahlreiche Termine die ich beachten sollte und ständig das Gefühl ich habe doch etwas vergessen...)
August dürfte bei mir problematisch werden.

@all:
Wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit einem erneuten Bischofsmais-Ausflug + Spicak aus?
Wann würde es Euch passen?


----------



## dirtmag (1. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr sicher noch mal nach Bmais, aber erst im Herbst, so ab Mitte September. Vorausgesetzt dirtmag junior schlüpft pünktlich und komplikationslos. Spicak dürfte dann allerdings schon zu haben, oder? Im Juli halt ich mich eher lokal (Boppard, Beerfelden) auf.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Juni 2011)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Ich fahre dieses Jahr sicher noch mal nach Bmais, aber erst im Herbst, so ab Mitte September. Vorausgesetzt dirtmag junior schlüpft pünktlich und komplikationslos. Spicak dürfte dann allerdings schon zu haben, oder? Im Juli halt ich mich eher lokal (Boppard, Beerfelden) auf.



Spicak:
11.06. - 18.09.11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (1. Juni 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Spicak:
> 11.06. - 18.09.11


Word. Dann könnte das ja noch klappen


----------



## zerg10 (3. Juni 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal im Kalender geschaut.
> 
> Wie isses ne Woche später?
> 3-6.08
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sollten wir da eigentlich unten sein. Allerdings mit Frau u. Kind, aber die sind bestimmt froh, mich mal einen Tag nicht mitnehmen zu müssen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2011)

@Walde und Dirtmag

Hier mal noch ein Bild von Euch in Beerfelden.


----------



## Koeni (3. Juni 2011)

Juhu, lustig war's .

Mein Rad hab ich jetzt auch zum Schweigen gebracht die blöde Sau.
Beim Hinterbau zerlegen hab ich aber wieder ganzschön fluchen müssen über Sunn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache es ist ruhig 
Da gibt es morgen ja wieder schee Techtalk


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. Juni 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde und Dirtmag
> 
> Hier mal noch ein Bild von Euch in Beerfelden.



Danke.

Ja, war lustig.


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juni 2011)

So ruhig hier. Seid ihr Säcke denn auch alle gesund u. munter wieder von dem Sägewerk weggekommen ?

Ich bin ab Samstag erstmal für eine Woche im Trainingslager in Südtirol u. danach muss ich mich mal an einen von euch 'ranschmeissen wegen einer Fahrgemeinschaft nach Pila...


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2011)

Salü,

der Mucki und ich gehen am Samstag nach Todtnau. Wetter wird gut - es soll Regen geben, Samstag gemischt. Perfekte Bedingungen also! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Juni 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Salü,
> 
> der Mucki und ich gehen am Samstag nach Todtnau. Wetter wird gut - es soll Regen geben, Samstag gemischt. Perfekte Bedingungen also! Wer ist dabei?



Hi,

lt. wetter.com:
morgens: starker Regen
mittags: mäßiger Regen
abends: leichter Regenschauer

Dürfte Spaß machen.(Hoffe ich zumindest...)

Wäre somit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2011)

Bin in Lac Blanc. Ihr Pappnasen. Viel Spaß


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juni 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lt. wetter.com:
> morgens: starker Regen
> ...



Treffen uns "gegen" 08:00 bei mir... 


@steppi: viel Spaß am weißen See


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Juni 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Treffen uns "gegen" 08:00 bei mir...
> 
> 
> @steppi: viel Spaß am weißen See



Ok, (gegen) 08:00 Uhr bei Dir. Danke.


Mike, viel Spaß in Lac Blanc! (Da muß ich dieses Jahr auch noch hin...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2011)

Hoffe das es nicht zu sehr regnet. Bei Regen ist Todtnau glaube besser.
Passt sicher nochmal mit Lac Blanc.
Haut rein.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2011)

Todtnau war Zucker! 

Wir sind komplett trocken geblieben, Grip ohne Ende und ein leerer Lift - was will man mehr? Walde und Anselm haben ein paar Bodenproben genommen, ist aber alles ohne ernsthafte Schäden abgegangen. 10 Abfahrten erledigt!

Immer wieder ein Vergnügen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juni 2011)

Die sind echt zu unfähig für einen Tag das Wetter zu bestimmen. 
Bis 15:40Uhr war Lac Blac auch trocken. Die Strecken waren morgens nass bis feucht und somit scho bissl rutschig. Ging aber alles Klasse. 
Hat Bock gemacht. Im Juli dann mal wieder Todtnau  aber dann fahrt Ihr ja sicher extra nach Lac Blanc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (20. Juni 2011)

Geht was am Donnerstag? Will evtl. nach Beerfelden fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juni 2011)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Bin gerade am Bike service. Lager nachziehen, Bremsen (Neu aus Rekla ) anpassen und entlüften, Gabelservice und Laufräder sind gerade zum zentrieren. Da ich morgen keine Zeit habe und Mittwoch Bereitschaft  kann ich noch nicht sagen was Donnerstag wird. 

Bin aber Samstag in Steinach


----------



## dirtmag (20. Juni 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bremsen (Neu aus Rekla ) anpassen und entlüften


Dito. Bekomme die neue Code einfach nicht entlüftet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt. Beim letzten mal ging es echt gut. Auch wenn es nicht lange gut ging. Hoffe aber das dieses Problem an der Bremse und nicht am entlüften lag. 

Ich habe hier das Pro Entlüftungskit. Das geht meiner Meinung nach und Welten besser als das einfache.

Viel Glück


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juni 2011)

Max hat mal seine Fahrt auf der La nuts mitgeschnitten.
Falls es interessiert, hier klicken. Die Piste macht scho Bock.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich habe hier das Pro Entlüftungskit. Das geht meiner Meinung nach und Welten besser als das einfache.
> 
> Viel Glück



Ich habe hier die Shimano XT und Saint. Seit drei Jahren ohne Entlüften, super Performance. So ein Glück


----------



## dirtmag (20. Juni 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich habe hier die Shimano XT und Saint. Seit drei Jahren ohne Entlüften, super Performance. So ein Glück


Wieviel Stunden hast Du nochmal damit verbracht, das Quietschen wegzubekommen?  Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr auf das Dot-Gepansche, denke ich werd's jetzt auch mal mit ner Saint riskieren.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2011)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Wieviel Stunden hast Du nochmal damit verbracht, das Quietschen wegzubekommen?  Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr auf das Dot-Gepansche, denke ich werd's jetzt auch mal mit ner Saint riskieren.



Keine Sorge, kann Dir Tipps geben, wie Du sie im Zweifel zum Schweigen bringst. Bin ja quasi Experte


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2011)

Schon gesehen ?

Il est Écossais et cest un virtuose sur deux rouesphénoménal !!! 
A regarder jusquau bout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&vq=medium


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2011)

@Backwoods

Schicker Film. Is schon älter aber immernoch schee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2011)

Bin am Samstag 23.07.11 in Todtnau.
So ist zumindest mal bis jetzt der Plan 

Evtl. verirrt sich ja einer von Euch und ist auch am Start.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juli 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag 23.07.11 in Todtnau.
> So ist zumindest mal bis jetzt der Plan
> 
> Evtl. verirrt sich ja einer von Euch und ist auch am Start.



Da bin ich dabei, habe gerade grünes Licht bekommen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei, habe gerade grünes Licht bekommen


 
Brav.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2011)

Wat is denn nu? Sonst hat keiner Bock auf Todtnau? 

Muß ich etwa allein hin fahren?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Juli 2011)

Sorry, würde ja gerne mitkommen, aber dieses WE habe ich hierfür keine Zeit.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2011)

Och menno, schade...

@steppi: bei Dir bleibt es dabei?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juli 2011)

Habe von meinen Begleitern und dem Fahrer nichts gegenteiliges gehört.  

Hoffe nur das ich nicht zu oft bei Regen im Lift sitze 
Soll ja nit so dolle werden.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juli 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Habe von meinen Begleitern und dem Fahrer nichts gegenteiliges gehört.
> 
> Hoffe nur das ich nicht zu oft bei Regen im Lift sitze
> Soll ja nit so dolle werden.



Wir telefonieren heute abend noch mal...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juli 2011)

Hab den DPD Mann verpasst. Der hat meine Code 
Muss dann nachher die Saint verbauen  Was´n Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (25. Juli 2011)

Und, wie nass war es in Todtnau ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juli 2011)

Moin,

Todtnau war Klasse!! Ich musste mich jedoch erstmal umgewöhnen. War ja schließlich das erste mal seit Monaten das ich mal bei Nässe fahren war. 

Von oben gab es den ganzen Tag nichts!!!!! Die Nässe hat den Boden echt gut grippig gemacht. Somit bis auf die ein oder andre Stelle TOP Bedingungen. 
Da ich letztes Jahr ne Linie verkackt hatte, fahre ich seitdem eine andere. Leider wurde mir dies kurz zum Verhängnis  Ich musste dann mein Bike kurz neben der Piste parken. Hierzu wurde ich von einer Wurzel geradezu gezwungen. 
Außer Hose am Knie kaputt ist aber alles ok. In Folge dessen habe ich einige Linienschwächen gezeigt. Nach einer Pause war dann aber alles wieder soweit ok. 

War ein echt geiler Tag.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Juli 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Todtnau war Klasse!! Ich musste mich jedoch erstmal umgewöhnen. War ja schließlich das erste mal seit Monaten das ich mal bei Nässe fahren war.
> 
> ...



"Linienschwächen" 

Mike hat mehr Bodenproben genommen als ein Geologe auf Speed  Naja, zum Glück alles glimpflich abgegangen. Insgesamt war es wieder einmal ein geiler Tag in Todtnau!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juli 2011)

Mit einer Bodenprobe kann ich leben 


Ach ja, wir sind wohl am 06.07.2011 in Lac Blanc. 

Ich fänd trockenes Wetter geil


----------



## boerni (27. Juli 2011)

ist irgendwer am Wochenende in Todtnau? 
Gruss
Björn


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juli 2011)

DIESES Wochenende nicht. Bist eine Woche zu spät... oder zu früh, je nachdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juli 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... oder zu früh, je nachdem


 
Wolltest nicht nach Lac Blanc kommen??


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juli 2011)

Hmmm... bin noch unentschlossen. Habe ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit zum Entscheiden


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mit einer Bodenprobe kann ich leben
> 
> 
> Ach ja, wir sind wohl am 06.07.2011 in Lac Blanc.
> ...



Mike, wo steht deine Zeitmaschine ? Du meinst doch wohl eher den 06.8., oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mike, wo steht deine Zeitmaschine ? Du meinst doch wohl eher den 06.8., oder ?


 
Dir kann man halt nix vormachen


----------



## Backwoods (2. August 2011)

Wer kennt sich mit den Avid G3 Cleansweep Bremsscheiben aus?
Ich fahre eine Elixir CR und habe aktuell vorne eine 185er Scheibe und überlege eine 203er zu montieren. (Dann kann ich auch die 185er nach hinten machen)

Nur habe ich leider verschiedene Varianten gefunden (auch bei neuen Teilen im Internet):

Hat Avid irgendwann etwas geändert (G2 ist mir bekannt)?
Ist die eine Variante von der Code und nicht von/für die Elixir
Quietsch eine eventuell eher?
Was ist die aktuelle?
..oder ist's einfach egal??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2011)

G3 ist die aktuelle.
Die rechts ist wohl ganz neu. Da gabs Probleme mit dem Patent oder sowas. Robert sagte da glaube mal was. Ansonsten denke ich, dass Du alle nehmen kannst. Quietschen tut nix.
Höchstens mit ner Saint dran.


----------



## dangerousD (3. August 2011)

Yo Steppi,

Samstag Lac Blanc steht noch? Es Mucki und es Viol.a begleiten mich - wir werden also auch da sein. Ich war zwar schonmal da - aber was sage ich denn meinem Navi am besten? Hab's vergessen... Le BonHomme oder so - sag' mal an bitte 

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. August 2011)

Hi,

Lac Blanc steht. Wird sicher feucht 

Da ich dieses Jahr nur Mitfahrer bin, kann ich es nicht genau sagen. Aber Le bonehomme ist soweit richtig 

Freu mich.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. August 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Yo Steppi,
> 
> Samstag Lac Blanc steht noch? Es Mucki und es Viol.a begleiten mich - wir werden also auch da sein. Ich war zwar schonmal da - aber was sage ich denn meinem Navi am besten? Hab's vergessen... Le BonHomme oder so - sag' mal an bitte
> 
> ...



Hi zusammen, 

passt auf mit dem Navi, wir sind im Mai mit 2 Autos und einem Transporter nach Navi gefahren. Irgendwo in den Vogesen sollte ich dann rechts abbiegen aber das ging nicht (Schranke) uns schon waren wir in einem Tunnel der Peage gekostet hat. Voll das moderne Raubrittertum, der PKW hat 7.50 Euro gekostet und der Transproter 17,80 Euro. Hinzu kam, dass wir falsch gefahren sind und eigentlich umdrehen hätten müssen. Da das aber wieder den gleichen Betrag gekostet hätte, sind wir voll umständlich mit den 3 Autos durch das Gebirge gegondelt, ich hätte  können. 

Schaut Euch also genau vorher an wo das Navi Euch durchschleusen möchte. Einem anderen Fahrzeug das auch per Navi gefahren ist, ist das Gleiche passiert, lag also nicht nur an meinem Gerät. 
Viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder zurück. 

ra. der gerade "Bike-los" in Gallien rumhängt


----------



## Matthias247 (5. August 2011)

Red dich nur raus  Das Navigon auf dem Eifon wollte anders fahren 

Alternativ zu Le Bonhomme hab ich immer Pairis eingegeben. Oder halt erstmal Orbey und die restlichen paar km nach Karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. August 2011)

Mit der richtigen PLZ fährt es sich einfacher nach LE Bonhomme: 68650. War aber egal, in Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage habe ich ja gekniffen.

@steppi: wie war es denn dann tatsächlich?

Ich habe den Tag dann genutzt, um dieses Schätzchen hier aufzubauen:


















Basis war ein gebraucht auf Ebay geschossenes Bike... die Anbauteile  waren größtenteils Schrott - außer Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Lenker und  Hinterradnabe ist jetzt alles neu. Und funktioniert bestens  Die erste  Runde war schon genial - mit dem Bike gelingen viele Sachen auf Anhieb,  die mit dem "normalen" HT nicht oder nur schwer klappen 

Cheers

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2011)

@DD 
Viel Spaß damit. Schick!

Auch wenn Du es nicht glauben wirst, es war furtz trocken. Strecke total trocken und von oben nix.

Trotzdem war der Tag für mich nach 2,5 Fahrten vorbei.
1 Fahrt > Feder im Schaltwerk gebrochen > konnte provisorisch rep.werden.
2 Fahrt > sehr geil
3 Fahrt > Mike kommt, er weiß nicht warum, zwischen Hinterrad und Rahmen. Dann kommt ein fettes Loch und sein Fully ferdert ein 
Der Sattel bohrt sich knapp oberhalb seines "besten Stücks" in den ´Bauch. Schmerz. Noch ein Loch.  Noch ein Schlag. Mehr schmerzen.
Naja, nachdem ich mich wieder aufgerappelt hatte, dass hat lange gedauert, habe ich nur noch zugesehen. Auf dem Weg nach WI dann Land unter mit mächtig Regen.

Krass wie sich so eine Wettervorhersage doch nicht als wahr erweisen kann. 

Ansonsten geht alles wieder soweit. Fette Prellung, alles blau. 2 cm weiter unten....... nicht auszudenken. 

Naja, erstmal Schaltwerk bestellt. Ach ja, mein stählerner Körper hat den Sattel verbogen und die Stütze 1,5 cm hineingedrückt. Ich glaube das waren wahnsinns Kräfte die hier gewirkt haben. 

Diese Woche ist wohl nicht viel mit biken. Ab Dienstag versuch ich mal ne Tour zu fahren. 

Soviel zu gestern


----------



## Koeni (8. August 2011)

Mies mies. Dann mal gute Besserung !
Aber der Bauch ist ja zum Glück kein tragendes Teil. Probleme mit der Statik sollte es also nicht geben und durch den TÜV kommst auch noch 

Hat jemand was für's Wochenende geplant ?


----------



## dangerousD (8. August 2011)

@steppi

Gute Besserung!

@koeni
Welcome back, bear hunter! Alles gut überstanden? Wir müssen uns auf ein Erfahrungsaustausch-Bier treffen!

Samstag Todtnau?


----------



## Koeni (8. August 2011)

Hey Dörg,

Bier gerne. Wann ?
Ich muss zum Einrollen glaub erstmal wieder nach Albstadt oder Beerfelden...


----------



## mantra (10. August 2011)

@mike: oha...hört sich ja böse an! gute besserung dann mal!

@backwoods: die g3 scheiben gibts nur noch in dieser unförmig aussehenden variante ohne die ausfräßungen im inneren teil. wie mike schon sagte, hängt das wohl mit irgendeiner patentverletzung zusammen?!

ab modelljahr 2012 wird avid die scheibendurchmesser ändern und auf die von shimano anpassen. hierzu wird es neue adapter und neue scheiben geben. in verbindung mit den neuen adaptern sind dann wohl auch andere scheiben wie z.b. die von shimano verwendbar.

den g2 scheiben sagt man nach dass sie eher zum quitschen/vibrieren neigen sollen. an meinem rad habe ich auf einem lrs g2 und auf dem anderen lrs g3 scheiben und kann keinen unterschiede erkennen.

zum quitschen allgemein: ich habe nun schon einige elixirs erlebt die ohne ersichtlichen grund derart vibrieren das es den fahrer beim bremsen aus dem sattel zwingt weil die vibrationen derart unangenehm und stark sind.
auch nach viel recherche und mehreren gesprächen mit dem sram service hat sich keine eindeutige ursache dafür abgezeichnet. der tausch von scheiben und belägen hat nie dauerhaft geholfen. auch nicht die ausrichtung des bremssattels.

auf denen bremsen die dieses problem haben, war es egal ob g2 oder g3. sie quitschen/vibrieren mit beiden. die gleiche erfahrung habe ich bei mir. die bremse quitscht weder mit g2 noch g3 wobei ich mir einbilde das ich mit der g2 ein eher pulsierendes bremsgeräusch habe. dieses geräusch ist allerdings nicht hochfrequent und stört eigentlich nicht weiter...


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> @mike: oha...hört sich ja böse an! gute besserung dann mal!
> 
> zum quitschen allgemein: ich habe nun schon einige elixirs erlebt die ohne ersichtlichen grund derart vibrieren das es den fahrer beim bremsen aus dem sattel zwingt weil die vibrationen derart unangenehm und stark sind.
> auch nach viel recherche und mehreren gesprächen mit dem sram service hat sich keine eindeutige ursache dafür abgezeichnet. der tausch von scheiben und belägen hat nie dauerhaft geholfen. auch nicht die ausrichtung des bremssattels.
> ...



Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Meine Elixir CR am Vorderrad mit 185er Scheibe quietscht oder singt zwar nicht, gibt aber ab einer bestimmten Bremswirkung ein eher tiefes mittelfrequentes brummen von sich.

Ich schätze das hängt auch mit dem Laufrad (Nabe, Speichen) zusammen

Ich habe jetzt noch ne "alte" 203er Scheibe bei Ebay besorgt - die neuen sehen irgendwie blöde/schwer aus.


----------



## dangerousD (21. August 2011)

So Leute, heute morgen um 04:43 Uhr war es dann soweit: unsere Tochter Marie hat das Licht der Welt als Sonntags(fahrer)kind erblickt. Mit 53cm und 3.350g kommt sie wohl nach dem Papa  

Mama, Marie und Papa  sind wohlauf...

Cheers,

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2011)

Glückwunsch 

Wenn der Ersttrubel nachgelassen hat, melden wir uns dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (21. August 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So Leute, heute morgen um 04:43 Uhr war es dann soweit: unsere Tochter Marie hat das Licht der Welt als Sonntags(fahrer)kind erblickt. Mit 53cm und 3.350g kommt sie wohl nach dem Papa
> 
> Mama, Marie und Papa  sind wohlauf...
> 
> ...


Und sie ist nicht allein  Am Freitag ist unser Sohn Cédric geschlüpft. Der Bestand der Sonntagsfahrer ist somit gesichert 

Technische Daten: 3300g Leergewicht, Einbaulänge 54cm.

Servus,
Stefan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2011)

Auch Euch herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Koeni (21. August 2011)

Haha, habt Ihr gut gemacht. Glückwunsch an Euch beide !!


----------



## gbm31 (21. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die 4 Eltern! 

Und viel Geduld und Freude!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## mantra (22. August 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (23. August 2011)

Glückwunsch an euch beide. Und das die Nächte ruhig bleiben 

Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, ich hab' da noch einen Kinderanhänger für's Bike, damit die Kleinen auch gleich ans Gelände gewöhnt werden...

Gruß aus der Ferne u. auch an die Mütter,
Matze


----------



## Backwoods (23. August 2011)

Na dann Glückwünsche an die frisch gebackenen Eltern auch von mir
.. und nicht zuviele schlaflose Nächte...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. August 2011)

Auch von mir allet Jute und Glückwünsche an die Eltern, ich hoffe Eure Kiddies sind pflegeleicht damit Ihr noch zum Biken kommt. 

:- )

Grüsse vom ra. (der das schon hinter sich hat)


----------



## dirtmag (30. August 2011)

Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2011)

Bin am Samstag in Lac Blanc. Evtl. sieht man sich ja.


----------



## gbm31 (30. August 2011)

Hi,
kennt jemand von euch eine Werkstatt in der Nähe mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle für Durchmesser um 30.9 - 31.6mm?


----------



## Koeni (30. August 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag in Lac Blanc. Evtl. sieht man sich ja.



Den Jakob könntest treffen. Ich bin wahrscheinlich am So in Beerfelden...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2011)

@Koni 
Warum biste net min Jacob in Lac Blanc?


----------



## zerg10 (31. August 2011)

Und hierhin sind meine letzten Urlaubstage u. Kröten reingeflossen:


----------



## Koeni (1. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Koni
> Warum biste net min Jacob in Lac Blanc?



weil die schon Freitag abend fahren und ich nur am Sonntag Zeit hab. Nur für einen Tag isses mir zu stressig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Nur für einen Tag isses mir zu stressig


 
OOhhhhh, fährt Dich die Mammi nicht hin? 
Wir O...s sind da halt härter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und hierhin sind meine letzten Urlaubstage u. Kröten reingeflossen:


 
Schön schön, hoffe Du hattest Spaß. Trotzdem hättest Dich mal melden können. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Deine Saison damit vorbei / beendet ist.


----------



## Koeni (2. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> OOhhhhh, fährt Dich die Mammi nicht hin?
> Wir O...s sind da halt härter



F.... Dich Du D.......sack


----------



## dangerousD (2. September 2011)

Ahm... hmhm... Denkt bitte daran: Niveau ist keine Creme!


Etiketti!

@zerg
Schönes Reiseziel. Nur gucken, oder auch anfassen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> F.... Dich Du D.......sack


 
Mal sehen 

Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal in Beerfelden wieder.


----------



## Koeni (2. September 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ahm... hmhm... Denkt bitte daran: Niveau ist keine Creme!



Sagt der der am meisten Müll von sich gibt . Bist jetzt als Papa auch nicht niveauvoller geworen, brauchst garnicht so tun 

@steppi
wär cool, vielleicht schaff ichs auch mal noch nach lac blanc wenn mich meine mami fährt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2011)

Schau mer mal.
evtl. das WE nach Bmais. Oder ist da schon das Rennen?


----------



## dangerousD (2. September 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Sagt der der am meisten Müll von sich gibt . Bist jetzt als Papa auch nicht niveauvoller geworen, brauchst garnicht so tun



Hast Recht... uffbasse! 

Mal was anderes: am 23. + 24.09. ist ja IBC-Treffen in Todtnau. Bin am Überlegen, am Samstag hinzufahren. Erst eine schöne Tour fahren, nachmittags noch ein paar Runs auf dem DH. Hätte von Euch jemand Bock, mitzukommen?

Cheerio!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2011)

Das ist das WE nach Bmais. Da werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein. Wird sicher voll. Wobei an dem WE auch das Rennen in Thale ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. September 2011)

Was passiert denn am WE ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2011)

Bei mir nix Biketechnisches. Bin mal kurz zu Hause.


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2011)

@koeni
Am Sonntag wohl eine Trailrunde hier bei mir...

Kommt eigentlich noch jemand außer steppi, dirtmag, uphill-chiller und mir mit nach B-Mais das WE 16.-18.09.?


----------



## Koeni (8. September 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koeni
> Am Sonntag wohl eine Trailrunde hier bei mir...
> 
> Kommt eigentlich noch jemand außer steppi, dirtmag, uphill-chiller und mir mit nach B-Mais das WE 16.-18.09.?



Zu Bmais hab ich keine Zeit, muss Vögel zählen


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koeni
> Am Sonntag wohl eine Trailrunde hier bei mir...
> 
> Kommt eigentlich noch jemand außer steppi, dirtmag, uphill-chiller und mir mit nach B-Mais das WE 16.-18.09.?



Sorry, bin raus für dieses Jahr. Aber bevor der Steppi jetzt gleich 'rumorakelt, das Santa behalte ich !


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2011)

Ich werd glaub morgen nochmal nach Beerfelden flitzen. Falls jemand Bock hat kann er sich ja bei mir melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (10. September 2011)

ZufÃ¤llig jemand von Euch Interesse an nem 2011er Specialized Enduro Evo Rahmen in GrÃ¶Ãe L? Der Rahmen ist neu und war noch nie aufgebaut.

Preis soll bei 1250,-â¬ liegen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2011)

@DD und Dirtmag

Wie war Spicak? Hoffe es hat halbwegs gefallen.
Ansonsten hattet Ihr hoffentlich noch halbwegs gutes Wetter am Samstag und heute.

Ich war gestern mal Hometrail fahren  Fürn Arsch wenn man gerade aus Bmais kommt


----------



## dangerousD (18. September 2011)

@steppi

Danke der Nachfrage! Freitag bei Kaiserwetter in Spicak gewesen - Streckenzustand wie neu, 18,50 Euro für die Tageskarte und der Tag geht von 09:00 - 18:30  Besser geht es eigentlich kaum... wir hatten jede Menge Spaß, auch wenn der DH einiges an Körnern gekostet hat. Einfach nur gut  

Der Fairness halber sei erwähnt: auch am Samstag in B-Mais war Kaiserwetter, und Spaß gemacht hat es auch. Nur sollten sich die Jungs dort so langsam echt mal Gedanken über Streckenpflege machen. Einige Felsen sollten aus dem Weg geräumt werden, die sind echt gefährlich... passiert ist uns zum Glück nix. Aber der Hubschrauber war wieder unterwegs


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2011)

Ei, da könnt ich grad heulen. 

Aber schön wenns gefallen hat. Find Spicak auch top.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. September 2011)

Hi,

@
Bmais und Spicak:
@Mike: Was ist denn los, dass Du in Spicak nicht dabei warst? Verletzt? Hoffe doch nicht.
@Dirk: Freut mich, dass Dir Spicak ebenfalls gefällt. Schade um den Streckenzusatnd in Bmais. Wäre aber trotzdem gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @
> Bmais und Spicak:
> ...


 
Hi Walde,
mir geht es gut. Mein Kollege hat allerdings in so einem Stein eingehakt und ist gestürzt. Am Abend konnte er keine Gabel mehr so recht halten und gegen 22 Uhr wollte er dann doch noch mal das KH aufsuchen.
Ein Haarriss konnte der Arzt dann nicht ausschließen und somit wollte er dann zurück. Damit war nat. mein WE auch gelaufen.


Walde müsste da jetzt nicht bald ein Bild kommen


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi Walde,
> mir geht es gut. Mein Kollege hat allerdings in so einem Stein eingehakt und ist gestürzt. Am Abend konnte er keine Gabel mehr so recht halten und gegen 22 Uhr wollte er dann doch noch mal das KH aufsuchen.
> Ein Haarriss konnte der Arzt dann nicht ausschließen und somit wollte er dann zurück. Damit war nat. mein WE auch gelaufen.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,

tut mir wirklich leid für Euch beide!

Dann wünsche ich Deinem Kollegen mal gute Besserung / schnelle Genesung. (War aber nicht das "Trettier", oder?)

Ich hoffe dass mit dem Bild wird kurzfristig was.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> tut mir wirklich leid für Euch beide!
> 
> ...


 
Nee, nicht das Trettier.  Aber cooler Spitzname. Werde das mal vorschlagen 

Bild und Test!!


----------



## dangerousD (20. September 2011)

Langfristige Ankündigung:

*Am 22.10.2011 ist nochmal ein Todtnau-Besuch geplant.* Teilnehmer bis jetzt dirtmag, Torsten und ich. 

Ihr könnt euch das ja mal in die Kalender schreiben und hier posten, ob ihr mitkommt. Wäre doch schön, wenn wir so eine Art Saisonabschluß schaffen (auch wenn der eine oder andere keine Saison hatte  )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2011)

Mhhhmmm, ich hab die Woche drauf Urlaub und evtl. fahren wir am 22. schon weg. Evtl. habt Ihr ja Lust ne Woche ehr zu fahren. Ansonsten bin ich halt ggf. nicht dabei. 
Am 22. müssen dann aber schon die Winterhandschuhe ausgepackt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Am 22. müssen dann aber schon die Winterhandschuhe ausgepackt werden



Mädchen! 

Vorher klappt es bei uns allen nicht, also mußt Du Dich wohl nach uns richten - 3:1


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mädchen!
> 
> Vorher klappt es bei uns allen nicht, also mußt Du Dich wohl nach uns richten - 3:1


 
War ja nur ne Idee. Wenn es bei mir klappt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2011)

Bin am Samstag wohl in Beerfelden. Hat noch wer Bock? Walde, Koni??


----------



## Koeni (20. September 2011)

Jo, ich bin vielleicht auch da


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (20. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag wohl in Beerfelden. Hat noch wer Bock? Walde, Koni??



Wäre gerne dabei, aber
1. bin ich zu einer Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen
2. hätte ich kein passendes Rad


Viel Spaß und viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Jo, ich bin vielleicht auch da


 ....
@Walde
Na hoffentlich wird das auch was


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (20. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde
> Na hoffentlich wird das auch was



Nachdem der Termin nun schon einige Male, erst heute wieder, verschoben wurde, habe ich da leider doch so meine Bedenken.

Aber irdenwann wird das sicherlich was...


----------



## zerg10 (21. September 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Nachdem der Termin nun schon einige Male, erst heute wieder, verschoben wurde, habe ich da leider doch so meine Bedenken.
> 
> Aber irdenwann wird das sicherlich was...



Was wird es denn ?


----------



## mantra (21. September 2011)

@Walde: Im Moment ist als Liefertermin der 15. Oktober gelistet.

@Mike: Beerfelden fällt zu Gunsten von Saalbach aus. Ich geh schonmal das nächstjährige Urlaubsziel auschecken 

Bin schon gespannt auf die 5 Gondel-Tour und den [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTW7BkvdlCg&feature=related"]Robert J Supertrail      - YouTube[/nomedia].

Falls kurzfristig jemand Lust hat...wir fahren am Samstag morgen und bleiben bis Montag abend. Soll allerdings eher ein Enduro-Trip werden. 

Im Vorfeld kann man schonmal sagen dass die Region offenbar nicht soooo teuer ist.
Wir zahlen 26 pro Nacht inkl. Frühstück und Joker Card.

@Dirk: Hast Du eigentlich noch Interesse an den Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2011)

Robert, viel Spaß. Kannst Dich dann ja mal bei mir melden.


----------



## dangerousD (21. September 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> @Dirk: Hast Du eigentlich noch Interesse an den Felgen?



Mea culpa... hatte in den letzten Wochen andere Prioritäten und habe einfach verschwitzt, mich bei Dir zu melden. Ja, habe noch Interesse  Email folgt...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. September 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Was wird es denn ?



Na, was könnte es denn werden?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. September 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> @Walde: Im Moment ist als Liefertermin der 15. Oktober gelistet.



Hi Robert,

Danke.
Dann könnte ich am 16. ja nach Todtnau, Albstadt oder Beerfelden...

Lt. letzter Info von meinem Händler: Lieferung Anfang oder Ende 10/2011

Was machen Deine Überlegungen?

Viel Spaß in Saalbach!


Viele Grüße


----------



## Matthias247 (21. September 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> Robert J Supertrail      - YouTube.



Da muss ich dich schonmal enttäuschen, der Trail ist nicht in Saalbach (obwohls dort auch viele Kogel gibt ).
Aber es gibt dort trotzdem locker genug gute Trails für das Wochenende.
Würde wahnsinnig gerne auch wieder hin, aber keine Zeit im Moment


----------



## mantra (21. September 2011)

Soll aber angeblich nicht sooo weit weg sein...ein Tal weiter hats geheisen...und ein Auto ham wir ja dabei. 

@Walde: Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig ob ich tatsächlich nochmal in ne reine DH Karre investiere, aber wenn ja, dann wirds das Demo in L. Wir haben zwischenzeitlich eines in M im Laden und das Ding ist schon sehr klein!

@Mike: schade das ich nicht früher wusste dass Du den BM Trip abbrechen musstest. Am Sonntag war ich in Frankfurt und hätte Dich direkt mal besucht. 
Ach ja...ab sofort hab ich dann wohl auch wieder Samstags Zeit. Der Job geht so langsam in die Winterpause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2011)

@mantra

Dann schau doch mal ob Du evtl. am 08.10 in Todtnau sein willst 

Hab heute bei Hibike auf einem Demo in M gesessen. Fand das normal groß.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2011)

Also das Rob J Vid musste ich nach 4min abbrechen. Entweder ist der Trail Müll oder die bringen mich zum einschlafen. Übel!!!!!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. September 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> @Walde: Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig ob ich tatsächlich nochmal in ne reine DH Karre investiere...



Aber natürlich solltest Du nochmals in so ein Rad investieren.
Tu es. Tu es.


----------



## mantra (22. September 2011)

@Mike: Naja...über die Fahrer lässt sich streiten, aber immerhin kann man bei der Geschwindigkeit den Trail ganz gut sehen.
So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe lebt die Saalbach Region von solchen Trails?! Wenn wir da ne Woche hingehen wirst Du entweder die ganze Woche in Leogang fahren müssen oder Du landest früher oder später auf solchen Trails.

Laut Lesematerial soll der Trail am Wildkogel zu den Schönsten Europas gehören...was auch immer das heist?!

Naja...mal sehen was ich nach dem Wochenende zu berichten habe. Wie Du ja weist ist meine Erinnerung an Saalbach / Leogang äußerst schlecht! Bisher bin ich der Meinung dass es vermutlich die 2 überflüssigsten Bikeurlaubstage waren.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen das Leogang damals in nem schlechten Zustand war. Der DH war streckenweise irgendwie zugewachsen und die Streckenführung war äußerst lieblos und unkreativ.
Hinzu kommt, dass wir uns nicht auskannten und für die restlichen Trails keinen Guide hatten. 
Ich hoffe nun das wir einfach nichts gescheites gefunden haben, denn dort wo wir gefahren sind wars tatsächlich außerordentlich langweilig!
Ich denke Björn sieht das genauso?!

@Walde: Es ist halt so das ich im Jahr vermutlich nicht arg viel mehr als 10 bis 15 Tage in Regionen bin wo ich mit nem DH Rad besser bedient wäre als mit dem Enduro. Für diese geringe Nutzung ist so ne Karre halt schon recht teuer.
Jetzt ist die Saison ja eh fast durch, von daher hab ich noch ein paar Monate um mir das zu überlegen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2011)

Kleine Planänderung. Bin morgen in Lac Blanc.


----------



## Backwoods (23. September 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich schonmal enttäuschen, der Trail ist nicht in Saalbach (obwohls dort auch viele Kogel gibt ).
> Aber es gibt dort trotzdem locker genug gute Trails für das Wochenende.
> Würde wahnsinnig gerne auch wieder hin, aber keine Zeit im Moment



A-Ha, da wohnt jemand in BB 
Vielleicht schaffen wir's ja mal ne Runde zusammen zu drehen.

Am Sonntag hät' ich Zeit, werde dann aber vom Fahradanhänger mit meiner kleinen ausgebremst 

@Mantra: Ein Ausführlicher Bericht über Saalbach würde mich auch interessieren - bin gelegentlich mal in Berchtesgaden. Das ist auch nicht so weit weg von da und in BGD ist Biken so ziemlich überall wo's spass machen würde verboten.

In welchem Tal ist der Trail?


----------



## Koeni (24. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Kleine Planänderung. Bin morgen in Lac Blanc.



Drecksack


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2011)

Geil wars. Wenn auch zu voll.
Holk hab ich auch noch getroffen


----------



## dangerousD (30. September 2011)

*TERMINUPDATE TODTNAU!*

Erster Besuch: 08.10.2011
Zweiter Besuch: 22.10.2011

Und ich habe noch jeweils ein bis zwei Plätze frei... 

Auf geht's, Buam!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. September 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *TERMINUPDATE TODTNAU!*
> 
> Erster Besuch: 08.10.2011
> Zweiter Besuch: 22.10.2011
> ...



Und ich wäre jeweils dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. September 2011)

Hi,

ist denn jemand von euch am 02. und/oder 03.10. in einem Bikepark unterwegs?


----------



## dirtmag (30. September 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist denn jemand von euch am 02. und/oder 03.10. in einem Bikepark unterwegs?


Bin am Montag in Winterberg.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2011)

Dienstag Winterberg 
Samstag Todtnau

@Walde 
In Beerfelden ist Rennen. Nich das Du da hin willst.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. September 2011)

Hi,

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Winterberg lohnt sich für mich nicht.

@Mike: Danke für den Hinweis betreffend Beerfelden.

Somit bin ich dann am 02. in Todtnau und am 03. in Albstadt.
Oder am 02. in Albstadt und am 03. in Todtnau.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2011)

Scheint, als ob Walde ein neues Rad hat 

Also, ich freue mich dann schon mal auf den 08.10. und den 22.10.


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/216337/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2011)

Schicker Film 

@DD und Walde
Steht bei Euch der Samstag? 

@DD wie waren denn die Wetscream (gekürzt) in Todtnau?
Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne warste vom Grip begeistert.

Sach mal was


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2011)

@koeni


@steppi
Du entsinnst Dich richtig  Gute Idee, werde die Dinger wohl mitbringen. Was auch heißt: ja, ich komme. Wobei die Aussicht auf Regen UND kalt doch eher abschreckend ist. Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker, gelle? 


@walde
Du hast die Wahl, entweder auf meine Email oder hier öffentlich zu antworten 

@mantra
Du im Übrigen auch...wenngleich zu einem anderen Thema


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2011)

hhm, dann mach ich die Teile wohl mal drauf. Mal sehen wie es morgen schüttet.

Im Regen Lift fahren ist halt schon nich so geil. 

Wir werden sehen. Kaufe eine Punktekarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> ....... Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker, gelle?


 

Naja, nass is ok. Aber regen bei 90% und gefühlten -1Grad 
So richtig überzeugt bin ich noch nicht. Jetzt scheint hier die Sonne 

Was mach ich nur? Welche Reifen?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Oktober 2011)

@Dirk und Mike:
Ich würde ja sehr gerne am Sa mit Euch im Regen radfahren  (und bei Regen im Lift sitzen), aber am Sa geht es bei mir leider nicht.

Mit etwas Glück bin ich jedoch am So in Todtnau.

Also fahrt die Strecke nicht trocken...

Dann mal viel Spaß und viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2011)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> @Dirk und Mike:
> Ich würde ja sehr gerne am Sa mit Euch im Regen radfahren  (und bei Regen im Lift sitzen), aber am Sa geht es bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> Mit etwas Glück bin ich jedoch am So in Todtnau.
> ...


 
Sonntag solls besser werden. Du Fuchs.
Ich hab das Wetter jetzt mal zur Disskussion gestellt. Die andren sind nähmlich auch am überlegen. 

Ich meld mich wieder


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2011)

@walde
Schlingel!

@steppi
Bitte rechtzeitig melden, falls ihr nicht fahrt... allein gehe ich auch nicht runter, und wenn ich mir das Packen sparen kann, dann mache ich das auch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @walde
> Schlingel!
> 
> @steppi
> Bitte rechtzeitig melden, falls ihr nicht fahrt... allein gehe ich auch nicht runter, und wenn ich mir das Packen sparen kann, dann mache ich das auch


 
Ja logisch. Deshalb sog i des ja.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2011)

*Wir kommen!!* 
Bis morgen und Grüsse an die Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Oktober 2011)

...ich habe ja am Samstag gekniffen und bin lieber bei Sonnenschein und größtenteils trockenem Boden eine Runde durch den herbstlichen Schönbuch gefahren. War sehr schön 

Wie war es in Todtnau?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja, entsprechend der Wetterlage habe ich meinen Platz auch zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Jungs wurden dann auch skeptisch und sind nach Wildbad. Dort war es wohl nass und kalt.

Jörg war in Todtnau und meinte "oben Schnee- und unten Wasserfall"
Denke ich hab mich da richtig entschieden. 
Hab schön ausgeschlafen, gefaulenzt und waren dann bei Manu und Stefan. Schön Mex. essen und nen paar Mai Thai. 
Sonntag war ich dann bei Sonne noch kurz biken.

Jetzt regnet es


----------



## zerg10 (11. Oktober 2011)

@Walde
Nettes neues Bike  Schon probegefahren ?

@all
Wie schauts eigentlich mit Tourenfahren im Raum Stuttgart aus ? Jetzt, wo sich die DH-Saison dem Ende nähert. Nicht das ich in Form wäre, aber die guten Botnang-Trails sollten machbar sein.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Oktober 2011)

Öhöm... Touren fahren im Schönbuch macht viel mehr Spaß


----------



## Backwoods (11. Oktober 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Walde
> 
> @all
> Wie schauts eigentlich mit Tourenfahren im Raum Stuttgart aus ? Jetzt, wo sich die DH-Saison dem Ende nähert. Nicht das ich in Form wäre, aber die guten Botnang-Trails sollten machbar sein.



Ich wär durchaus mal dabei


----------



## zerg10 (12. Oktober 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Öhöm... Touren fahren im Schönbuch macht viel mehr Spaß



Das stimmt. Wohnt ihr jetzt eigentlich immer noch da oder habt ihr eine neue Bleibe ? Denn dann könnte man da ja mal deine kleine Runde starten...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2011)

Kommt wer am Samstag nach Beerfelden? Wetter wird gut und ich werde da sein. Walde wollte auch kommen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (12. Oktober 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Walde *wird* auch kommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2011)

Brav


----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2011)

@zerg
Also seit März sind wir nicht nochmal umgezogen 

@steppi & uppi 
Viel Spaß in Beerfelden. Ich bin wohl in Wolfach...
Hardtail fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (13. Oktober 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Kommt wer am Samstag nach Beerfelden? Wetter wird gut und ich werde da sein. Walde wollte auch kommen.


Bin auch da.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2011)

Subba.


----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2011)

Hm, ich bin dann wohl am Sonntag alleine da


----------



## beat (14. Oktober 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ... @all
> Wie schauts eigentlich mit Tourenfahren im Raum Stuttgart aus ? Jetzt, wo sich die DH-Saison dem Ende nähert. Nicht das ich in Form wäre,
> ...



Das klingt ja nach 'ner Steilvorlage für Deine Teilnahmeverpflichtung am nicht mehr all zu fernen diesjährigen JubiRide!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hm, ich bin dann wohl am Sonntag alleine da


 
Dann komm halt morgen. 
Ich denke die Jugend von heute ist so flexibel.

Ach ja, Du bist ja auch nicht mehr die Jugend


----------



## mantra (22. Oktober 2011)

So...gut Ding will ja bekanntlich Weile haben, deshalb nun ein kleiner Abriss zu Saalbach und Leogang:

Als erstes muss man eigntlich sagen, dass die Region relativ günstig ist! Wir haben in einer Pension in Hinterklemm gewohnt und dort 26,10 pro Nacht inkl. Frühstück und JokerCard bezahlt.
Die JokerCard gilt als uneingeschränkte Liftkarte für Saalbach und Hinterklemm. Dort befinden sich z.B. folgende Strecken:
- X-Line
- Blue-Line
- Pro-Line
- Hackelberg Trail

Desweiteren kann man damit glaub auch ins Freibad und sonstige Späße?! Näheres auf der Saalbach HP.

Den Lift im Bikepark Leogang kann man mit dieser Karte allerdings nur einmal pro Tag benutzen. Hierfür ist also eine seperate Liftkarte nötig.

Zu den Strecken:
Pro-Line und Blue-Line konnten wir aufgrund eine Motorrad-Trail Veranstaltung leider nicht fahren.
Die X-Line macht war die erste Strecke die wir gefahren sind. Gestartet wurde oben im Schnee und gehts ca. 15min (reine Fahrzeit) bergab. Der Untergrund ist wechselt zwischen Steinen, Erde mit Steinen, Wurzeln mit Steinen und Erde mit Wurzeln  In unserem Fall war auch noch alles eher nass!

Über kürzere Streckenteile wird auf relativ breiten Northshores gefahren. Hier besteht auch gerne mal die Möglichkeit ziemlich bösartig aus der Kurve in Richtung Tal zu rauschen 

Insgesamt hatte ich den Eindruck dass die Strecke auf den weitesten Teilen eher eng gahalten ist. Sie lässt sich mit ner DH Karre bestimmt gut fahren, aber ich denke das man auf dieser Strecke mit nem Enduro nicht im Nachteil ist?!

Eine sehr schöne Strecke ist der Hackelbergtrail. Richtig DHmäßig abgehen tut die zwar nicht und der Untergrund besteht auch überwiegend aus Steinen, aber vom Panorama und vom Flow her macht dieser Trail richtig Spass!
Hier muss man zwischenrein immer mal wieder mittreten um vorwärts zu kommen. Ein Enduro wäre also bestimmt das tauglichere Rad?!

Aufgrund des hohen Steingehaltes kann man getrost sagen dass diese beiden Strecken sehr reifenverschleißend sind.

Auf der Leogang-Seite bin ich nur einmal abgefahren, deshalb kann ich dazu nicht soviel sagen.
Von ganz oben startet der Hangman-Trail, welcher mir von allen Strecken am meisten Spass gemacht hat.
Das Ding ist zumeist relativ eng und wurzelig gepaart mit vielen kleineren Kanten und schmalen, aber sehr flachen Northshores die man aber trotzdem nicht verpassen sollte 
Diese Strecke würde ich schon als relativ steil bezeichnen. Möglicherweise wird der Eindruck aber auch dadurch verstärkt dass die Strecke relativ technisch ist.
Es wird zudem viel in schmalen Rinnen gefahren.
Eine Auslaufzone abseits der Strecke ist nicht vorhanden! D.h. Strecke verpassen bedeutet zumeist AUA 

An der Mittelstation kann man vom Hangman in den Bikepark wechseln. Insgesamt befindet sich der Park in einem deutlich besseren Zustand als bei meinem letzten Besuch, welcher allerdings schon ca. 6 Jahre zurück liegt.
Der DH ist nun eine richtige Strecke die man theoretisch  auch fahren kann ohne sich durch Hecken und Sträucher zu quälen.
Ich habe oben mit dem DH begonnen, bin aber immer wieder ausgestiegen, da mir das Teil irgendwie zu krass war.
Teilweise lag das wohl an mir aber teilweise auch am Rad. Mein Enduro ist mir für sowas einfach zu lang und zu flach an der Front was dazu führt das ich auf dieser Streck permanent das Gefühl hat vorne über den Lenker zu fallen.
Gepaart mit einer sehr nassen Strecke welche teilweise relativ steil und wurzelig ist und in diesen Passagen auch noch Kanten hat, hat mir die Abfahrt nur sehr bedingt getaugt und dort habe ich auch beschlossen mir doch wieder ne DH Karre an zu schaffen 

Der Flying Gangster (Freeride) ist hingegen problemlos fahrbar und macht auch Spass. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen dass einem diese Strecke aufgrund ihrer künstlichen Art und ihrer technischen Anspruchslosigkeit relativ bald langweilig werden könnte?!
Wie in jedem Park ist das trotzdem die mit Abstand am meist gefahrenste Strecke.

Zu Dual, 4X, Dirt und zu den großen Northshores kann ich nichts sagen da ich nichts davon gefahren bin.

Dann noch was zu "Big5"...wenn man gewillt ist zu treten/zu schieben dann ist diese Tour mit Sicherheit ein Erlebniss. Landschaftlich und Streckentechnisch sehr abwechslungsreich.
Insgesamt auf jeden Fall tagesfüllend und anstrengend und mit einer DH Karre nicht machbar!
Trotzdem ist man gut beraten zur normalen Tourenausrüstung noch Protektoren und nen Fullfacehelm mit zu nehmen.
Reifentechnisch sollte man trotz Tour auch lieber bei DH Reifen bleiben.

Am 3ten Tag waren wir noch beim Rob J. Supertrail. Insgesamt sind am Wildkogel 3 Abfahrten welche alle realtiv unterschiedlich sind. Allerdings geht keine davon in die DH Race Richtung.
Kurzbeschreibung: Bergab und Steine als Untergrund 

Zum Rob J Supertrail: Abartig!!! Das war mal ein Erlebniss! Ich glaub ich hab schon lang nicht mehr soviel geschoben und getragen wie auf diesem Trail. Steil, enger als eng, steinig, nass (und Schnee), eng eng eng!
Wir haben ohne wirkliche Pausen ca. 1,5 Stunden für eine Abfahrt gebraucht 
Mit einer DH Karre nicht fahrbar! Mein Lenkeinschlag war des öfteren bei 90° und teilweise reicht das noch nicht mal um die Kurve fahren zu können 

Ach ja...der Wildkogel ist von Saalbach gute 60km entfernt. Ist also ein Stückchen, aber wer am Ruhetag was erleben will, der packt sein Enduro/AM Bike ein und fährt dort hin.
Eine Abfahrt wird allerdings jedem reichen 

Desweiteren hab ich noch nie in so kurzer Zeit so viele Reifen runter gefahren wie in den 3 Tagen. 2 Hinterreifen und der Vorderreifen ist auch relativ runter.

Für stark bergab orientierte Tourenfahrer ist die Region der Knaller! Tourenfahren deshalb, weil man um alles mitzunehmen doch ein paar Trail-und Höhenmeter auf sich nehmen muss.
Man kommt zwar gut von einer Strecke zur anderen, aber tendentiell muss man doch deutlich mehr treten/schieben als z.B. in PDS.

Wie auch immer...ich würde jedem raten zusätzlich zur DH Karre noch eine anderes Rad mit zu nehmen um alles mal erlebt zu haben.

Noch ein paar Videos: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30228888"]Bikepark Leogang, Hangman I on Vimeo[/ame]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzSaoQOLTVw&feature=player_detailpage"]saalbach x-line      - YouTube[/nomedia] 
 Die X-Line kann man auch nur bis zu Mittelstation liften. Man steigt in dem Video dann bei 7.45min ein.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8uS0y71kj4&feature=related"]Hackelberger Trail Part1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zerg10 (22. Oktober 2011)

Teilt man sich den Hackelberger Trail mit Wanderern ? Das ist bestimmt witzig  X-Line sind sehr schön aus, Hangman nicht ...


----------



## mantra (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja...dort teilt man sich nahzu alle Strecken mit Wanderern und/oder helmlosen Baumarktrekkingradfahrern.
Allerdings waren ausnahmslos alle Wanderer und sonstige Wegblockierer super nett und sind sogar an den unmöglichsten Stellen ausgewichen und haben dann auch noch freundlich gegrüßt.
Kuhgatter für Radfahrer aufhalten ist unter den Wanderern dort auch ein großer Sport


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2011)

Hangman sieht ganz brauchbar aus. Nur die dünnen Northshore machen mir sorgen. Ich hasse das zeug.
Xline sieht nach vielen Schlägen aller PDS aus. Hab nach 
´2min abgeschaltet

Insgesamt steh ich der Sache ehr gespalten gegenüber. 
Hab dieses JAhr schon mit vielen Leuten darüber gesprochen. Dh Bike ist da ehr die 2. Wahl. Ich hab halt keinen Bock auf tragen, ziehstücke und wandern.
Viele begeisterte habe ich zum Thema Leogang auch nicht gefunden.

Evtl. sollten wir trotzdem noch über weitere Varianten nachdenken.

Bitte kein Pussy gelaber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2011)

War heute mit Mucki beim aeusserst geschmeidigen Saisonabschluss in Todtnau. Strahlender Sonnenschein, beste Laune und nahezu sturzfrei 

Sehr geil! 


...und wegen Leogang schau'n mer mal


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2011)

@steppi
war heute nochmal, nächsten Samstag ginge auch nochmal, mit Abschlussgrillen sogar. Lust?

Übrigens musst Du da morgen hin Deine Vereinsmeisterschaft gewinnen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2011)

@Koni
Hää???
Vereinsmeisterschaft war doch schon 
Nächsten Samstag wäre ggf. drin. Aber nur wenns Wetter passt. War letzte Woche scho kalt.

@DD
Mein Neid sei mit Euch. Freu mich auf 2012.


----------



## mantra (23. Oktober 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab nach
> ´2min abgeschaltet



Warum war mir das klar? Hab mir extra noch überlegt ob ich für Dich noch nen Hinweis dazu schreiben soll, dass das Video bei ca. 8min nochmal interessant wird...

Btw. Hacken tut dort irgendwie alles außer dem Flying Gangster in Leogang. Der ist zu weiten Teilen mit Brechsand gestaltet 

Wegen der Alternative...es gibt halt nicht sooo viele Regionen die so abwechslungs- und streckenreich wie PDS sind. Saalbach und Leogang taugt zumindest mir deutlich mehr als Pila.


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Koni
> Hää???
> Vereinsmeisterschaft war doch schon
> Nächsten Samstag wäre ggf. drin. Aber nur wenns Wetter passt. War letzte Woche scho kalt.
> ...



zumindest sind da viele von euch rumgelatscht und es stand n pokal da.
Gestern wars auch affenkalt, aber wenns einigermaßen geht bin ich dort.

Äh nee, das waren ja die Soulrider, hab wohl zu viel Biert getrunken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> Warum war mir das klar? Hab mir extra noch überlegt ob ich für Dich noch nen Hinweis dazu schreiben soll, dass das Video bei ca. 8min nochmal interessant wird...


 
Hättest des mal 

Ansonsten schöne Zusammenfassung. Hatten ja schonmal tel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß den Gedanken hab ich schon öfters geäußert, aber wie wäre es denn mit nem kleinen Roadtrip?
Z.B.: 
1. Leogang
2. Schladming
3. Semmering
4. Maribor

Liegt alles in Reichweite und alle Parks wären mit der Gravity Card abgedeckt.
Der Preis für die Karte erscheint evtl. auf den ersten Blick hoch, aber für die Mikes unter Euch würde sie sich vermutlich trotzdem lohnen?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> .... wenns einigermaßen geht bin ich dort.


Also ich wäre mit am Start. Wetter sollte halt bissle passen.

Walde??
Mantra??


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2011)

Könnte ich mir vorstellen. Sich in Saalbach auszutoben ebenfalls. Auch PDS würde ich wieder machen. In Pila war ich zwar nicht dabei, fällt aber für mich aufgrund der Hotel-Situation raus...

@steppi (mantra ?, Walde ??)

wär schön mal noch nen gemeinsamen Saisonabschluss zu machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir vorstellen. Sich in Saalbach auszutoben ebenfalls. Auch PDS würde ich wieder machen. In Pila war ich zwar nicht dabei, fällt aber für mich aufgrund der Hotel-Situation raus...
> 
> @steppi (mantra ?, Walde ??)
> 
> wär schön mal noch nen gemeinsamen Saisonabschluss zu machen


 
Wäre schon schön. Denke aber das eh nur die üblichen Verdächtigen nach Bierfelden kommen.
Ich muss Abends noch auf ne Party.


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2011)

kann schon sein, ich find Hometrail fahren dort eben extrem witzig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> kann schon sein, ich find Hometrail fahren dort eben extrem witzig


 
Find es für zwischendurch auch ganz geil. Ist halt anstrengend dort 
Letzte Woche sind der Stefan und ich schön die Rote gerollt. 
Treten tut nicht not.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> In Pila war ich zwar nicht dabei, fällt aber für mich aufgrund der Hotel-Situation raus...


 
Wir hatten da echt günstig ne Butze am Start. Fand es echt ok. Gut, wir hatten Klasse Wetter. Wie das bei Regen ausgesehen hätte steht auf einem andren Blatt.


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, anstrengend isses schon. Vielleicht nehm ich auch das kleine Rad, das tritt sich leichter . Da ist seit vorhin ne Fox Van 36 RC2 drin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2011)

Ei, der Koni. Ne Fox.  Hoffentlich taugts.

Hab mein kleines heute auch den Berg runter getrieben. Stromberg macht Streckenweise scho Laune


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin schon auf dem Zerg seine Ausrede gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2011)

Geiler Streifen. Evtl. habt Ihr das auch schon gesehen.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25797774"]Hier[/ame] gucken


----------



## Backwoods (24. Oktober 2011)

Geile Bilder
Muss ich nachher unbedingt fertig gucken.

Jetzt aber mal wieder zwei technische fragen:

was fahrt ihr für bremsbeläge in der avid elixir/code
organic oder sintered? ich denke mal die organic oder?
es soll ja schließlich bremsen und nicht nur lange halten.

zweite frage: was für ein öl (viskosität) kommt in die zug/druckstufe von der lyrik? 5 wt, 10 wt oder 15 wt.wenn's keiner weis entscheid ich mich für die mitte

danke schon mal!


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2011)

@backwoods

Dämpferseite bekommt 5WT. Die Menge kannst Du dem Tech Sheet Service entnehmen, gibt es auf der SRAM Homepage


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2011)

@Backwoods
Original Beläge / Organisch / Metallplatte
Metallplatte spielt nur eine preisiche Rolle

Ich hab mit Original Belägen immer am wenisten Stress gehabt. Kenne keine Fremdanbieter die besser waren.


----------



## mantra (25. Oktober 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Original Beläge / Organisch / Metallplatte
> Metallplatte spielt nur eine preisiche Rolle
> 
> Ich hab mit Original Belägen immer am wenisten Stress gehabt. Kenne keine Fremdanbieter die besser waren.



Dem würd ich mich anschließen. Wenn nichts anderes da ist gehen die Swiss Stop auch ganz gut.

Im Moment fahre ich BBB und die verschleißen recht schnell und faden recht stark.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2011)

Was nächstes Jahr angeht: dieser Bericht hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen - landschaftlich wertvoll, tolle Trails und feines italienisches Essen. Ist die Anreise (knapp 8h von mir aus) sicher wert!

Just my 2cents...


----------



## Backwoods (26. Oktober 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Was nächstes Jahr angeht: dieser Bericht hat mir persönlich sehr gefallen - landschaftlich wertvoll, tolle Trails und feines italienisches Essen. Ist die Anreise (knapp 8h von mir aus) sicher wert!
> 
> Just my 2cents...



Mit oder ohne Family?


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2011)

@backwoods

Der jährliche Männerurlaub 

Family ist vorher dran...


----------



## Koeni (26. Oktober 2011)

...auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2011)

@DD sieht auch gut aus.

@Koni
Biste morgen vor Ort?

Schade das sich manche leute nichteinmal mehr melden.


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, bin da. Bis morgen . Wird glaub garnicht so kalt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2011)

Wetter wird tip top


----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schade das sich manche leute nichteinmal mehr melden.



Ich kann morgen leider nicht! Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass!


----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2011)

Für den "Männerurlaub" werf ich mal nen neuen Kandidaten in den Ring: [ame="http://vimeo.com/31248680"]Ãre Bike Park 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2011)

@steppi

schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2011)

Seh ich auch so 
Perfekte Bedingungen


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2011)

Na dann habt ihr Euren Spass ja auch gehabt... 

@mantra

Are ist genial, aber mit dem Auto zwei Tagesreisen entfernt. Vielleicht fahre ich im Juni mal vorbei - wir sind dann ja in der Gegend


----------



## mantra (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch eher an fliegen gedacht!


----------



## dangerousD (30. Oktober 2011)

Allein oder max. zu viert sicher OK, aber mit zehn oder zwölf Leuten ziemlich schwierig. Zumal wir dann auch noch mehrere Mietwagen brauchen...

Dann doch lieber bella Italia


----------



## mantra (30. Oktober 2011)

Ausgehend von dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, kÃ¶nnte das schon gehen. Anscheinend gibt es von den beiden FlughÃ¤fen auch regelmÃ¤Ãige Transferverbindungen nach Are. MietwÃ¤gen brÃ¤uchte man also nicht zwingend.
Wenn man dem Inet glauben darf, dann kosten 8 Ãbernachtungen inkl Liftkarte fÃ¼r 9 Tage etwas Ã¼ber 200â¬.
Den billigsten Flug den ich so auf die Schnelle gefunden habe liegt bei etwas unter 400â¬. Wie es da mit RÃ¤dern und MehrgepÃ¤ck aussieht ist jedoch unklar.

Eigentlich denke ich das Are mit mehr Personen sogar unkomplizierter als der italienische Bauernhof ist, da man dort keine Shuttels braucht. Mit 10-12 Leuten shutteln stelle ich mir echt schwierig vor.
Da brÃ¤uchte man ja schon fast zwei Shuttle was dann schon 400â¬ pro Tag kosten wÃ¼rde.
Wenn jemand mal ne Abfahr auslassen will bedeutet das sehr lange Wartezeiten. Ich kenn die Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht, aber am Gardasee wÃ¼rde man bei so ner Aktion ca. 1,5h warten bis das Shuttle wieder da ist.
Je nachdem ob die Strecken unterschiedliche Start-und Endpunkte haben, sind dann auch viele Leute an eine Strecke gebunden, auch wenn sie einzelnen Leuten ggf nicht gefÃ¤llt.


----------



## mantra (5. November 2011)

Hab gestern mal die Season 3 von "The Atherton Project" gesehen und da bin ich (glaub in Episode 6) über http://www.sauzefreeride.net/ gestolpert. 
Sah fürs erste auch ganz nett aus, ist allerdings noch weiter zu fahren als Pila und tauglich Aussagen zu dem "Resort??" hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mal zu googlen....

EDIT: noch ein Link: http://www.alpibikeresort.com/


----------



## mantra (7. November 2011)

Hab mich geirrt...es war doch die Episode 5
The Atherton Project Season 3 - Episode 5


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2011)

@Mantra
Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## zerg10 (8. November 2011)

Yo, ganz nett. 

(Ich schreibe das hier nur, weil mich der Steppi gestern ganz arg bedroht hat  )

Übrigens, ein Event steht noch aus.


----------



## mantra (8. November 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Mantra
> Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus



Hab gerade gemerkt dass der zweite Link in meinem Post nicht der richtige war.

Hier finden sich Informationen über das ganze "Resort". Extra für Mike auch auf Deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. November 2011)

also ich hätte gerne Erfahrungberichte bevor ich so weit fahre. Nur aus Videos kann man das glaub ich nicht richtig beurteilen, oder ?
geil siehts schon aus


----------



## dangerousD (9. November 2011)

@mantra
Danke fuer's Recherchieren... Scheinst ja Zeit zu haben 

Trotz der ganzen Verlockungen würde ich zum ersten Ziel, Leogang, tendieren... Einfach zu erreichen, und abwechslungsreich außerdem.


----------



## Backwoods (16. November 2011)

....kennt Ihr ja wahrscheinlich eh schon wieder:

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=26190


----------



## Deleted 147393 (17. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
wollte mal Fragen, ob dieses Jahr die Adventssausfahrt statt findet ?

´Falls ja, kann hier vielleicht nochmal einer die Eckdaten posten, danke!


----------



## beat (17. November 2011)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wollte mal Fragen, ob dieses Jahr die Adventssausfahrt statt findet ?
> 
> ´Falls ja, kann hier vielleicht nochmal einer die Eckdaten posten, danke!



Du meinst wohl die *Jubi-Tour* der Sonntagsfahrer? Die findet eigentlich immer (am ersten Advent) und bei so ziemlich jedem Wetter statt!


----------



## Koeni (30. November 2011)

Hallo


----------



## dangerousD (30. November 2011)

Auch mal wieder da? 

Sonst ist hier ja dead trouser...


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2011)

Naja, der Rollentrainer steht bereit


----------



## dangerousD (1. Dezember 2011)

Wofuer genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (1. Dezember 2011)

Na um die Rollen abzutrainieren


----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2011)

Rollentrainer ? Sagmal Opi, weißt du wie geil es draußen gerade is ?
Du hast echt ein an der Waffel .

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Am Samstag Mittag eiern wir hier n bissl durch die Gegend (Jakob, Thomas, Basti ?,...). Wer Bock hat gerne melden.

Rollentrainer, tztztz...


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Opa steigt euch gleich aufs Dach. Nach der letzten Runde im Freien sind mir sämtliche Körperteile, die mehr als 3cm vom Rumpf abstanden, weggefroren


----------



## dangerousD (2. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir reicht's nur für eine Pfetz-Runde im Schönbuch. Der neue Spaß-Hobel soll getestet werden


----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2011)

Spaßhobel, tztztz


----------



## dangerousD (2. Dezember 2011)

Jup, Spaßhobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2011)

Hier das erste Bild:





Zum Testen sind vorübergehend die Laufräder vom Argon drin... der erste Test gestern war schon sehr spaßig, nachher geht's nochmal in den Wald. Geile Kiste!
Ach ja: die Gabel wird dann auch noch von 140mm auf 100 reduziert... wahrscheinlich. Will ja damit dann auch 4X fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2011)

Schön.
Aber irgendwie scheint Dir langweilig zu sein 
Isses eigentlich schwer nen Geldtransporter zu überfallen?


----------



## dirtmag (4. Dezember 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schön.
> Aber irgendwie scheint Dir langweilig zu sein
> Isses eigentlich schwer nen Geldtransporter zu überfallen?


Glaube nicht, brauchst nur genug Fluchtfahrräder


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2011)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, brauchst nur genug Fluchtfahrräder



Richtig. Finanziert sich dann quasi von allein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2011)

Wäre eine Überlegung Wert, wenn das so einfach ist


----------



## mantra (14. Dezember 2011)

Ready to Rumble


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2011)

schick, dann nix wie ab dr Buggel na


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2011)

@Mantra
Lecker 
Was mach ich nur, was mach ich nur.
Geh doch bitte mal fahren


----------



## mantra (15. Dezember 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Mantra
> Lecker
> Was mach ich nur, was mach ich nur.
> Geh doch bitte mal fahren



Kaufen Mike....kaufen 

Fahren wird frühestens am Samstag was, aber auch das wird nicht besonders aussagekräftig sein, da mir beide Federelemente deutlich zu hart sind. Da müssen zuerst mal andere Federn rein.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Dezember 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> Kaufen Mike....kaufen
> 
> Fahren wird frühestens am Samstag was, aber auch das wird nicht besonders aussagekräftig sein, da mir beide Federelemente deutlich zu hart sind. Da müssen zuerst mal andere Federn rein.



Sehr schönes Teil, da läuft dem Steppi bestimmt schon der Sabber aus den Mundwinkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. Dezember 2011)

mantra schrieb:


> Ready to Rumble



Ja, schöner Kühlschrank. Leider nur am Rande zu erkennen 

Bzgl. Federelemente: sind sie zu hart, bist Du zu langsam  Schbässsle gemacht. Brauchst Du noch Federn für die Boxxer? Hätte alle Härten unterhalb von Extrahart da...

Cheerio
der D


----------



## mantra (16. Dezember 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, schöner Kühlschrank. Leider nur am Rande zu erkennen
> 
> Bzgl. Federelemente: sind sie zu hart, bist Du zu langsam  Schbässsle gemacht. Brauchst Du noch Federn für die Boxxer? Hätte alle Härten unterhalb von Extrahart da...
> 
> ...



Der Kühlschrank ist der Knaller!!!

Jor...langsam bin ich eh und noch dazu hab ich dünne Arme  Trotzdem ist halt doof wenn die Hersteller meinen das Leute die nen Rahmen in L kaufen automatisch 90kg wiegen. Ich brauch dann doch eher die Feder aus den S Varianten 

Wegen der Boxxer Federn...ich hab das Ding bisher noch nicht aufgemacht und somit keine Ahnung was für ne Feder da im Moment drin ist. Mit der, die aktuell verbaut ist komme ich auf etwas über 10% SAG.

Wenns mir morgen zeitlich noch reicht dann mach ich das Ding mal auf und geb Bescheid. 
Hab jetzt keine Ahnung wie die Feder so von der Abstufung her ausfallen. Was denkst Du wieviel Stufen die weicher sein müsste um auch ca. 25% zu kommen?
Was willste denn für so ne Feder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2011)

Verbaut sollte eine rote Feder sein.
Mit einer gelben solltest wohl klarkommen. Ansonsten gibt es glaube noch eine graue. Die ist wohl für Magersüchtige 
Die könnte also auch noch in Betracht kommen


----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2011)

@mantra
Habe sowohl die gelbe, als auch graue/weiße Feder rumliegen. Denke auch, daß gelb für Dich passt - ansonsten einfach mal die Gewichtsangaben bei SRAM checken, die geben ja pro Federhärte einen Bereich für das Fahrergewicht an.

Preis... hmmm... unbezahlbar  Spaß. Rechne mal mit 'nem Zehner pro Feder. Brauchst ja nur eine, die aber in der richtigen Härte


----------



## mantra (16. Dezember 2011)

Bei nem 10er pro Feder kannste mir morgen direkt beide mitbringen!


----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2011)

Goes clear


----------



## mantra (18. Dezember 2011)

Mike...


----------



## dangerousD (18. Dezember 2011)

Schick  Aber nicht Deins


----------



## mantra (18. Dezember 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schick  Aber nicht Deins



Ne...leider nicht, denn das ist wohl das hübscheste Demo welches ich bisher gesehen habe!

Des weiteren ist des die Rahmenfarbe die für den werten Mike in Frage kommen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag mal nix


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2011)

man darf gespannt sein...

klick


----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich auf der einen Seite sehr interessant an, aber welchen Stellenwert DH-Sport hat liest man im Rest:



> Für 135.000 Euro wird eine Downhill-Radstrecke angelegt. Die jährliche Förderung der Aktion Gemeinschaftserlebnis Sport wird in eine Regelförderung umgewandelt (100.000 Euro in zwei Jahren), die Talentsuche und -förderung ist den Stadträten 80.000 Euro pro Jahr wert, kitafit erhält 60.000 Euro jährlich. Und das Tanzspektakel German Open Championships wird in den beiden nächsten Jahren mit jeweils 75.000 Euro unterstützt.



Tanzen bekommt genauso viel


----------



## dangerousD (19. Dezember 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hört sich auf der einen Seite sehr interessant an, aber welchen Stellenwert DH-Sport hat liest man im Rest:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzen bekommt genauso viel



Immer nur meckern  Freu' Dich doch, immerhin gibt es Geld... 
Mal schauen, was mit 135 k so geht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich finds geil. Und dann gibt es auch nOch Geld.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich mecker ja (noch) garnicht. Allerdings überlege ich mir gerade, ob es evtl. mehr Kohle gibt, wenn ich da im Ballettröckchen runterfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (20. Dezember 2011)

die Frage ist ob du jemals wieder egal in welcher Keidung IRGENDWO runter fährst


----------



## dangerousD (21. Dezember 2011)

Koeni schrieb:


> die Frage ist ob du jemals wieder egal in welcher Keidung IRGENDWO runter fährst


----------



## zerg10 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube ich muss der vorlauten Jugend hier nächstes Jahr mal eine Lektion erteilen 

Da ich die nächsten Tage untertauche wünsche ich auch allen ein paar schöne Weihnachtstage ...


----------



## dangerousD (22. Dezember 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss der vorlauten Jugend hier nächstes Jahr mal eine Lektion erteilen
> 
> Da ich die nächsten Tage untertauche wünsche ich auch allen ein paar schöne Weihnachtstage ...




Sofern Du nächstes Jahr wieder auftauchst, gern 

Ebenfalls frohes Fest! 

...an alle, versteht sich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2011)

Dann schließ ich mich gleich mal an und wünsche schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Koeni (22. Dezember 2011)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss der vorlauten Jugend hier nächstes Jahr mal eine Lektion erteilen
> 
> Da ich die nächsten Tage untertauche wünsche ich auch allen ein paar schöne Weihnachtstage ...



Na da bin ich ja gespannt ;-). 

Ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2011)

Dem zerg noch alles gute zum geburtstag. Fast hätte ich es verpasst.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten!


Und natürlich dem "zerg10" noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


Viele Grüße


----------



## sms (24. Dezember 2011)

How how how,

euch allen fröhliche Weihnachtsfeiertage....
<lasst es euch gut gehen.



PS:
@ Zerg: Alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## mantra (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch Euch allen nen Guten Rutsch!

Zerg: Nachträglich noch alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (1. Januar 2012)

Mädels!
Ich wünsch euch ein Gutes Neues!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Euch allen eine geiles Jahr und eine gute Saison 2012.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Januar 2012)

Da schließe ich mich mal an 

...und wünsche uns allen ein schickes neues Jahr! Endet übrigens schon am 21.12. - sagen die Maya. Also machen wir das beste draus


----------



## zerg10 (2. Januar 2012)

Erstmal danke schön u. euch allen einen guten Start u. viele trockene Tage


----------



## zerg10 (4. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein bisschen Nostalgie, also anno 2005, Winterberg:





Hab' ich gerade beim Festplattenputzen gefunden...


----------



## Koeni (5. Januar 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein bisschen Nostalgie, also anno 2005, Winterberg:



Nostalgie ?

Das hier ist Nostalgie:



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ab heute in 'nem eigenen Thread. Wir (zwischen 3-5 Fahrern) treffen uns mal wieder.
> Diesmal schon um 11:30Uhr am Degerlocher Bahnhof. Hier eine kleine Tourbeschreibung:
> Waldebene Ost, Frauenkopf, Degerlocher Wald (evt. Waldfriedhofrunde), Ruhbank, Frauenkopf, Waldebene Ost (ca. 30 Kilometer, 500-600 Hm, 2 - 2,5 Stunden, spaßige Freeride-Einlagen, kein/kaum Asphalt)
> 
> ...


----------



## dangerousD (5. Januar 2012)

So oder so, schön war's


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2012)

Schee,


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Januar 2012)

Gutes neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (10. Januar 2012)

Da mich die Leute daheim u. im Geschäft wegen der Urlaubsplanung für 2012 nerven wollte ich mal fragen, wie wir das dieses Jahr machen. Ganz besonders  interessiert mich natürlich der Saisonauftakt (in Bmais wie immer ?) und die Bikepark-Woche...
Gibt es da schon Ideen ? Ich vermute mal das der Steppi sowas bestimmt schon längst von langer Hand geplant hat


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2012)

Vorschlag Bikepark-Woche:

KW31 (Samstag 28.07.12 - Samstag 04.08.2012).

Wenn ich mich an das letzte Gespräch mit steppi und dirtmag dazu erinnere, passt diese Woche bei beiden 

Der ORT ist noch nicht klar. Einen Favoriten hatten wir drei aber schon. Der Rest folgt demnächst per Email an den betroffenen Personenkreis. 

Cheerio

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2012)

Jo, die Sache mit der Urlaubsplanung muss ich auch abgeben.

Für Bmais sollten wir uns mal überlegen wann Spicak aufmacht und ob wir das ggf. auch nutzen wollen. Dann schiebt sich das halt ein wenig nach hinten. Oder wir fahren ahlt nochmal unterm Jahr


----------



## zerg10 (10. Januar 2012)

Für BMais (ohne Spicak) werfe ich mal 07.06. - 09.06. in den Raum. Das wäre von Donnerstag bis Samstag. Rückfahrt am Sonntag bei langem WE sollten wir uns nicht unbedingt antun... 
Anreise am 06.06. geht bei mir nicht, weil ich ein wenig mit meinen Urlaubstagen haushalten muss


----------



## mantra (11. Januar 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Der ORT ist noch nicht klar. Einen Favoriten hatten wir drei aber schon. Der Rest folgt demnächst per Email an den betroffenen Personenkreis.



Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Bikeparkwoche:
Genannter Zeitraum würde bei mir gehen.
Bin auf die angekündigte eMail gespannt.

BMais und Spicak:
Spicak: Bikepark-Betrieb:  11. Juni - 18. September
http://sumava.spicak.cz/component.php?cocode=section&seid=77

Hätte nichts dagegen dieses Jahr ein weiteres Mal nach Bmais zu fahren und dies dann mit einem Spicak-Abstecher zu verbinden.

Der Terminvorschlag für den ersten Bmais-Aufenthalt sollte bei mir gehen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich such für dieses Jahr noch etwas Anschluss für Bikeparkbesuche bzw. auch ne Woche oder so.

Sonst hatte ich auch geplant an Pfingsten nen langes WE nach Lac Blanc zu fahren und hätte noch Platz im Auto.

Eventuell stand auch noch eine Woche port du soleil auf dem Programm.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2012)

Servus,
leider sind wir zwischenzeitlich recht zerstreut und richtig feste Termine gibt es kaum. Schau einfach immer mal hier rein und meld Dich dann.


----------



## dirtmag (12. Januar 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus,
> leider sind wir zwischenzeitlich recht zerstreut ...


 Das liegt am Alter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2012)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Das liegt am Alter


 
Da sagste was


----------



## boerni (14. Januar 2012)

Hi Jungs,
auch von mir noch alles Gute für 2012.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spass beim Go Kart.
Ich habe mir für 2012 auch mal wieder was neues gegönnt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1043605
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1043605

Ist ein Stanton Slackline. Natürlich 1x10. 36z vorne und hinten 11-36.

Gruss
Björn


----------



## Koeni (15. Januar 2012)

haste in der Dirt gelesen, wa ?
sicher geil


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2012)

Bevor ich's vergesse oder mir hier einer zuvorkommt: 


ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURSTAG MIKE!!!

  ->   ->




_


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2012)

Danke Simon.


----------



## mantra (16. Januar 2012)

Oh...das hab ich ganz verpasst!

Alles Gute nachträglich!!!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Mike,

auch von mir: nachträglich ALLES GUTE zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2012)

Oh verflixt, mein Händi hat mich nicht gewarnt. Alles Gute Mike !!! Ich melde mich mal dieser Tage ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2012)

Danke Männer!!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. Januar 2012)

Hi,

komme grad von einer 2 h - Ausfahrt mit dem Pitch und neu verbauter 2012er - Reverb.

- Perfekte Verarbeitung.
- Kinderleichte "Montage".
- Tadellose Funktion.
- Immer die passende Sattelhöhe.

Bisher =>  und 


@Mantra:
Wärst Du bitte so nett und würdest Deine Erfahrungen mit der Ava-Cartridge für die Boxxer kundtun.
Bin bei meiner 2011er - RC unschlüssig, ob ich diese dem MarioJaneiro hier aus dem Forum übersenden soll oder mir nicht doch besser die Ava-Cartridge holen sollte.

Besten Dank!


Viele Grüße


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2012)

boerni schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> auch von mir noch alles Gute für 2012.
> Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spass beim Go Kart.
> Ich habe mir für 2012 auch mal wieder was neues gegönnt.
> ...



Schicker Hobel  Kein 29er HT mehr? 

Gehen wir damit ins Oberland?


----------



## mantra (18. Januar 2012)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> komme grad von einer 2 h - Ausfahrt mit dem Pitch und neu verbauter 2012er - Reverb.
> 
> ...



Moin Walde,

ne Reverb ist schon ne coole Sache, wobei ich nicht soweit gehen würde von perfekter Verarbeitung zu sprechen!
Sie ist wohl die tauglichste Großserien-Teleskopstütze, aber perfekt (insbesondere unter berücksichtung des Preises) ist definitiv was anderes!

Trotzdem viel Spass damit! Btw. ich liebe meine 

Zur Avi Kartusche und der RC Dämpfung:

Zuerst mal zur RC Dämpfung...ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was Mario da so alles anstellt, aber ich bin mir fast sicher dass das Standart-Innenleben ohne größere Umbauten niemals anständig funktionieren kann?!
Ich bin allerdings im Moment zu faul den Grund dieser Annahme verständlich zu formulieren 
Wenns Dich genauer interessiert, dann sollten wir evtl. mal telefonieren?!

Nach allem was man hier so liest, macht Mario aber eine sehr solide Arbeit?!

Zur Avi Kartusche kann ich im Moment nur sagen dass die reine Verarbeitungsqualität einen super Eindruck macht.
Die Funktion kann ich noch nicht beurteilen da die Kartusche leider nicht in meine Gabel passt.
Das wiederum liegt an der äußerst bescheidenen Verarbeitung des Gabel Castings in Kombination mit einer etwas ungeschickten Konstruktion seitens Avalanche.
Bis ich eine Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden habe, kann ich nur vom Kauf abraten!!!

Eine der einfachsten Möglichkeiten für Dich wäre es, Deine Gabel einfach auf das Innenleben der R2C2 um zu bauen / umbauen zu lassen.
Hierbei könnte ich Dir auf Wunsch auch behilflich sein.


----------



## Koeni (20. Januar 2012)

Hey,
hat jemand ne harte oder noch besser extra harte Feder für die Pike rumliegen ? Wenn ja, dann ich


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hey,
> hat jemand ne harte oder noch besser extra harte Feder für die Pike rumliegen ? Wenn ja, dann ich



Fett geworden, oder was? 

Habe leider nix mehr da...


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, fett geworden . Aber deshalb frag ich nicht. Is fürs Hardtail


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2012)

Männer,
ich glaube seit unserem letzten Besuch in Verbier hat sich nochwas getan.

Sehr geil wie ich finde
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/VerbierLa-Tzoumaz-Bikepark-2011-season-recap.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. Januar 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Männer,
> ich glaube seit unserem letzten Besuch in Verbier hat sich nochwas getan.
> 
> Sehr geil wie ich finde
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/VerbierLa-Tzoumaz-Bikepark-2011-season-recap.html



Guten Morgen,

hatte ich gestern bei pinkbike gesehen.

In der Tat sehr geil...


----------



## zerg10 (27. Januar 2012)

Also ich sags mal mit Andy Möller:

"Pila oder PdS, Hauptsache Italien"


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Also ich sags mal mit Andy Möller:
> 
> "Pila oder PdS, Hauptsache Italien"



Ich hingegen würde es mal so ausdrücken:

Alpi Bikepark oder Alpi Bikepark - Hauptsache Italien


----------



## Koeni (30. Januar 2012)

Hey Freunde ,

kann mir jemand nen Sattel fürs Enduro empfehlen ? Preis is erstmal wurscht, mein Arsch tut weh .


----------



## Backwoods (30. Januar 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hey Freunde ,
> 
> kann mir jemand nen Sattel fürs Enduro empfehlen ? Preis is erstmal wurscht, mein Arsch tut weh .



Mein Arsch tut zwar nicht weh, aber ich hätte da trotzdem Interesse dran.
Beim Preis geh ich mit, aber er muss auch LEICHT sein!


----------



## dangerousD (30. Januar 2012)

@Ärsche 

Fahre den SDG Fly. Paßt mir bestens, nachdem mir der Selle Italia SLR Probleme gemacht hat. Könnte bei Euch aber grad' andersrum sein - das Thema "passender Sattel" ist halt ein spezielles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (30. Januar 2012)

hab jetzt gelesen dass mein seinen Arsch vermessen soll. Vielleicht mach ich das mal, oder will das wer von Euch machen ?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich fahr auf dem Pitch einen alten Flite Titanium Gel. Spitze etwas geneigt.

Mein Arsch kommt damit gut klar.

Das mit dem vermessen lass mal lieber einen Fachmann machen.
Eventuell gefällt's ihm ja...


----------



## Koeni (30. Januar 2012)

Fachfrau nennt man sowas


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Januar 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> Fachfrau nennt man sowas



Wenn Du das so nennen willst...


----------



## mantra (1. Februar 2012)

Ich kann einen Sattel besonders empfehlen! Er gilt in den Rennradforen dieser Welt als echter Problemsitzersattel und ich hab am Rennrad selber bestimmt 10 Stück getestet und bin mit deutlichem Abstand bei dem einen Sattel hängen geblieben.

Es handelt sich um einen Specialized Toupe. Eigentlich ist das wohl ein Rennrad Sattel, aber wenn man nicht dauernd crashed kann man den sicher auch ohne weiteres aufm MTB fahren.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ne Radhose mit nem gescheiten Einsatz auch nen echten Unterschied macht!
Sieht zwar gay aus, aber man kann ja noch ne Short oder sonst was drüber ziehen...

Zum Thema vermessen: Zum einen ist es so, dass es nicht besonders viele Sättel in unterschiedlichen Breiten zu kaufen gibt und zum zweiten ist es so, dass dieses "Messwerkzeug" das wir haben, im Prinzip bei so fast jedem Mann ein Ergebniss ausspuckt welches zu einem 143mm Sattel führt.
Testen kannste es aber trotzdem gerne. Der Specialized Conceptstore in Herrenberg sollte sowas machen können und als ehemaliger Profi-Rennrad Rennstall sollte die mit solchen Themen auch umfangreiche Erfahrungen haben?!


----------



## Koeni (1. Februar 2012)

...und du verkaufst mir den ganz billig ? 

und sagst mir was die Untesrchiede zwischen Comp, Expert und Pro sind ?


----------



## mantra (1. Februar 2012)

Hier zumindest mal was zum Unterschied:


			
				Toupe Comp Gel schrieb:
			
		

> >  	Leichter PU-Schaumstoff mit Gelpolstern für zusätzlichen Langstreckenkomfort
> >  	Steife, Karbon-verstärkte Sattelschale für Langlebigkeit und effizienten Krafteinsatz  den ganzen Tag lang
> >  	Leichtes und extrem haltbares Sattelgestell aus Cr-Mo-Stahlrohr
> >  	Satteloberfläche aus robustem, leichtem und wasserfestem Micromatrix





			
				Toupe Expert schrieb:
			
		

> >  	Superleichte EVA-Schaumstoffpolsterung  für Komfort und Performance auf langen Etappen
> >  	Steife, Karbon-verstärkte Sattelschale  für Langlebigkeit und effizienten Krafteinsatz auch auf langen Etappen
> >  	Leichtes, robustes Sattelgestell aus Titanrohr
> >  	Sattelbezug aus robustem, leichtem und wasserfestem Micromatrix-Material





			
				Toupe Pro schrieb:
			
		

> >  	Langstreckentauglich durch mittelfesten, superleichten EVA-Schaumstoff
> >  	Steife, Karbon-verstärkte Sattelschale für Langlebigkeit und effizienten Krafteinsatz  den ganzen Tag lang
> >  	Oversized-Sattelstreben aus FACT-Karbon, superleicht und superstark
> >  	Satteloberfläche aus robustem, leichtem und wasserfestem Micromatrix





			
				Toupe S-Works schrieb:
			
		

> >  	FACT Karbon-Sattelschale mit abgestimmtem Flex und Stoßdämpfung
> >  	Oversized-Sattelstreben aus FACT-Karbon, superleicht und superstark
> >  	Satteloberfläche aus robustem, leichtem und wasserfestem Micromatrix



Btw. ich hab nen Expert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2012)

Was ich mal erwähnen wollte.

Die Freecaster DVD mit der Saison 2011 ist echt gelungen.
Koni, auch ohne Hometrailfahrerei 

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Sattel aussuchen.

Ach ja, hab letztens das Troy Lee Demo im Laden hängen sehen >>  Der Hammer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2012)

UIUIUI, der Sattel kost 180â¬   
3er Pack???


----------



## mantra (1. Februar 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> UIUIUI, der Sattel kost 180
> 3er Pack???



Die Listenpreise sind:

Toupe Comp Gel: 89,90
Toupe Expert: 119,90
Toupe Pro: 149,90
Toupe S-Works: 199,90

Leider sind Specialized Sättel nicht gerade die Billigsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (1. Februar 2012)

wenn der wirklich so geil is könnte ich mir den comp oder vielleicht expert schon vorstellen. Ich hatte bisher eben nur so 20 - 30 Sättel und die waren alle mies. 120 für nen sattel is halt schon recht übel.

@steppi
na dann lass ma sehn die DVD


----------



## Backwoods (1. Februar 2012)

mantra schrieb:


> Die Listenpreise sind:
> 
> Toupe Comp Gel: 89,90
> Toupe Expert: 119,90
> ...



Mit Titanstreben wiegt er nur 163g!
Welcher ist das dann?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> @steppi
> na dann lass ma sehn die DVD


 
.. Ei, komscht mal vorbei.


----------



## mantra (2. Februar 2012)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Mit Titanstreben wiegt er nur 163g!
> Welcher ist das dann?



Der Expert hat als einziger Titanstreben.


----------



## Koeni (2. Februar 2012)

leider is der Sattel nicht nur teuer sondern auch hässlich


----------



## dangerousD (2. Februar 2012)

Habe nochmal geschaut, fahre nicht den Fly von SDG... sondern den Formula FX mit Edge Flex. Kostet unter 60 Euro, sieht schnuckelig aus und funzt. Leicht ist er auch 

Over and out...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2012)

Heute hatten wir wieder eine tolle Besprechung und da wollten die mich verplanen. 
Hab da mal nen Veto eingelegt und gemeint das ich da erst was zu klären hätte.

Auf Seite 123 wurde bereits über Bmais und Spicak gesprochen.

Als Termin wurde der 7.-10.06 genannt. 
Hier ist Spicak noch nicht offen. 

Spicak schließt am 18 Sept.. Das ist auch genau die Zeit, in der wir auch dort waren. Hier bietet sich der 12.-15.09. an.

Wenn wir also mind 2 Termine nehmen, wäre die Frage, wann?
Sollen wir die oben genannten einplanen oder was anderes. Wegen mir kann es auch im Mai wieder nach Bmais gehen.


----------



## Koeni (2. Februar 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...den Formula FX mit Edge Flex...



probier ich glatt mal aus


----------



## dangerousD (2. Februar 2012)

@steppi:

Bin ab 18.05. mit dem WoMo in Schweden unterwegs, zurück erst am 16.06. B-Mais bei mir daher nur Anfang Mai oder dann im September.

@Koni

Gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2012)

Da es bei mir hier eh erstmal nur um einen dienstl. Termin ging, 
nehme ich jetzt mal 6-9.06. 
War ja auch das wo einige meinten das sie fahren würden.
Ob das dann so wird sei mal dahin gestellt

An Männertag kann ich dieses Jahr auch nicht, da dies der einzige Brückentag ist an dem Annett frei bekommt.

Pfingsten bin ich wohl mal im Elsass und ne Endurorunde drehen.

Anfang Mai könnte man als kurzfristigen Termin auch mal festhalten. Bei gutem Wetter wäre ich wohl dabei und würde den Juni Termin platzen lassen und lieber Anfang Juli nochmal fahren.


Was für schnarchzapfen hier 
Früher hat man sich auch mal gemeldet wenn man nicht kann.
Der Zerg guckt auch den ganzen Tag hierrein und sagt au nix.


----------



## dirtmag (3. Februar 2012)

Anfang Mai würde bei mir auch passen mit Bmais. September geht soweit auch klar. Die Wochenenden plan ich jetzt nicht schon vor, das entscheide ich eher spontan. Freue mich auf viele Abfahrten.


----------



## mantra (3. Februar 2012)

Was für ne Endurorunde?

Wegen BMais...bis jetzt würde ich mal behaupten dass ich an beiden Terminen Zeit hätte.

Wegen Alpi melde ich noch einen weiteren Teilnehmer. Gibts da eigentlich schon irgendwas bezüglich der Unterkunft?


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExF6dwR2Uyk&feature=player_embedded"]Pacific Blue: Hans Rey 2nd appearance!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2012)

mantra schrieb:


> Was für ne Endurorunde?


Ich war da noch nie dabei. Soll aber ganz cooles Geläuf sein


----------



## mantra (4. Februar 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich war da noch nie dabei. Soll aber ganz cooles Geläuf sein



Na dann erzähl mal! Was, wann, wo, wer, wie, warum, wielange etc....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Februar 2012)

Genaue infos hab ich nicht. Soll von Freitag bis Montag gehen. Was mir aber zu lang ist. Werde sicher max 2 Tage am Start sein. Kann aber noch nicht sagen wann da. Mach im sicher auch vom Wetter abhängig. Evtl Freitag hin und samstag Abend zurück. Man muss sehen.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Februar 2012)

Moin die Herren !

Tja, wenn ich schon hier persönlich angesprochen werde, schreibe ich auch gleich mal was dazu:

Pfingsten geht bei mir nicht, da bin ich in Südtirol zum Konditionsbolzen Mai wird schwierig, weil mich ein paar Leute überzeugen wollen, eine Mopedtour in den Vogesen zu machen.
Alpi bin ich dabei u. im September könnte ich wahrscheinlich 1-2 Tage anzwacken, um ein verlängertes WE in Bmais mitmachen zu können. Im Moment sind es da aber wohl nachts -20°C und meterhoch Schnee. Soweit mal meine aktuelle Planung...


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2012)

Ey ihr Murmeltiere,

dieser Thread darf nicht auf die 2.Seite abrutschen, wenn doch muss ich wohl  zu 'ner Sonntagsrunde aufrufen


----------



## Koeni (18. Februar 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ey ihr Murmeltiere,
> 
> dieser Thread darf nicht auf die 2.Seite abrutschen, wenn doch muss ich wohl  zu 'ner Sonntagsrunde aufrufen



wir könnten auch mal zusammen pumpen gehn...
"Machen Sie pushing mit mir?"


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ey ihr Murmeltiere,
> 
> dieser Thread darf nicht auf die 2.Seite abrutschen, wenn doch muss ich wohl  zu 'ner Sonntagsrunde aufrufen



Dann musst Du aber auch mitfahren 

Ich reite heute nochmal aus, morgen geht's in den Schnee. Heute dürfte es allerdings dreckiger werden als letztes WE - da war es zwar kalt, aber auch saugeil zu Fahren!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

habe noch ein paar Tage Resturlaub 2011, den ich bis 31.03.2012 nehmen sollte, und hatte mir überlegt Mitte/Ende März ein paar Tage in/um Bozen und/oder Livigno zu verbringen.

Frage in die Runde:
War von euch jemand mal in Livigno oder Bozen zwecks radfahren?
Eure Erfahrungen?
Empfehlungen? (zu Trails, Unterkünften, ...)

Beim Rad dachte ich an's Demo.
Oder würdet ihr empfehlen das Pitch ebenfalls mitzunehmen?

Werde mir auch noch weitere Beiträge hier im IBC hierzu durchlesen.

Besten Dank schonmal!


Viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2012)

Ich kenn mich nicht aus.
Der Floater war aber des öfteren in der Gegend um Bozen.
Evtl. hat er nen Tipp.

Du kannst das ganze ja mal für uns erkunden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2012)

@Walde
Ich muss dringend mal das Demo fahren.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Mike,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag.

An Jörg aka Floater hatte ich nicht mehr gedacht... (Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.)
Besten Dank für den Hinweis. Werde ihn gleich mal kontaktieren.

Das auskundschaften wird sich bei mir dann aber erstmal auf die empfohlenen Strecken beschränken.
Aber wenn's mir dort gefällt, war ich dann nicht das Letzte mal dort. 

Wegen dem Demo:
Mein Angebot bezüglich des Fahrens steht nach wie vor.
K. A. wann wir uns mal treffen, damit Du damit fahren kannst. Spätestens zur Eröffnung der Bikeparksaison.
Würdest Du nicht soweit weg wohnen würde ich ja vorschlagen, Du lädst mich zu Euch ein und ich bringe dann zum Testen mein Demo mit.
Aber dass ist mir dann doch etwas zu weit.

Oder Du holst Dir einfach den 2012er Rahmen in der TLD - Lackierung und gut is.


Nochmal was:
Gibt es eigentlich zwischenzeitlich fixe Termine wegen Bischofsmais und Spicak?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2012)

Wie ja schon oft erwähnt ist jeder gerne gesehen.
Auch lässt es sich an der Burg wieder fahren. War jetzt bereits 2x dort 

Das TLD is zwar geil, aber evtl. doch nen bissle too much für mich 

Wegen Bmais hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben. Einige sind verreist und andre melden sich nicht.
Ich hab mir jetzt den 6-9. Juni aufgeschrieben.
Bei gutem Wetter ggf. auch schon spontan Anfang Mai.
Da sich hier kaum noch jemand meldet und sich festlegen will, mach ich hier in WI eine MFG klar und man wird sehen.
Spicak ist aber an oben genannten Termin immernoch zu.
Danach fahre ich aber schon fast in den Urlaub. Also bissle blöd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (20. Februar 2012)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe noch ein paar Tage Resturlaub 2011, den ich bis 31.03.2012 nehmen sollte, und hatte mir überlegt Mitte/Ende März ein paar Tage in/um Bozen und/oder Livigno zu verbringen.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte eingentlich, dass man um diese jahreszeit nach livigno zum skifahren oder boarden geht. die haben bestimmt bis ostern skisaison:

http://www.feratel.com/webcams-wetter/italien/livigno.html

sieht nicht gerade nach biken aus.



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wie ja schon oft erwähnt ist jeder gerne gesehen.
> Auch lässt es sich an der Burg wieder fahren. War jetzt bereits 2x dort



 sehr schön; hatte an weihnachten leider kein bike dabei


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo Mike,

Danke für die Einladung.
Die Burg hat mich ja schon immer sehr gereizt, aber da werde ich das Angebot vorerst ablehnen müssen.
Eventuell gegen Ende dieser Saison.


Den Juni-Termin für Bmais habe ich mal notiert.
Müßte bei mir ebenfalls klappen.
Für Anfang Mai kann ich noch nicht zusagen.
Du kannst ja mal kurz Bescheid geben sobald feststeht, dass ihr vor Ort sein werdet.
Sofern es bei mir passt und nicht zu kurzfristig sein sollte wäre ich dabei.
Macht ja auch bei Regen richtig Spaß.

Spicak sollte dieses Jahr aber auch noch sein... 

Dann sieht es so aus, dass wir uns frühestens Anfang April in Beerfelden (Am Eröffnungs-WE? K. A. ob man dann viel zum Fahren kommt.) oder im Laufe des Aprils in Todtnau (frühestens am WE nach dem Eröffnungs-WE) sehen könnten.


Mir persönlich war/ist die TLD-Lackierung ebenfalls "too much". Mit weniger Farben hätte es mir wohl gefallen. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Februar 2012)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ich dachte eingentlich, dass man um diese jahreszeit nach livigno zum skifahren oder boarden geht. die haben bestimmt bis ostern skisaison:
> 
> http://www.feratel.com/webcams-wetter/italien/livigno.html
> 
> sieht nicht gerade nach biken aus.



Hallo,

Danke.

Hatte mich u. a. am WE über die Wetterlage, u. a. per Webcams, in Bozen und Livigno informiert.
(In Bozen sah es, zumindest am So, ziemlich schneefrei aus.)

Deshalb hole ich ja Infos zu Bozen und Livigno ein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Februar 2012)

Beerfelden macht glaube zum ersten April auf. 
Mal sehen. Bock hätt ich schon. Stromberg macht da auch auf und evtl. müssen wir als Verein hier Flagge zeigen.

Warum erst gegen ENDE der Saison an die Burg?


----------



## dirtmag (23. Februar 2012)

Anfang/Mitte Mai Bmais hab ich mal vorgemerkt. Vorher werd ich sicher in Beerfelden vorbeischauen, aber nicht am Eröffnungswochenende. In Stromberg guck ich mir auch mal an, was neues gebaut wurde, kannst ja mal durchklingeln, wenn ihr dort hinfahrt, Steppi.


----------



## Koeni (4. März 2012)

Hey Ihr Flaschen,

hat jemand Lust sich demnächst mal für ein paar Stunden am Pumtrack zu treffen ?
So ganz unverbindlich ? Wäre auch geeignet für Leute die eigentlich mit dem Rad fahren aufgehört haben und seitdem nur noch Motorrad fahren ;-).
Wo wär mir egal. Welimdorf is ganz cool, aber ich würd auch zu nem anderen schönen im Kreis fahr Platz gehen...

Ja? Nein? Vielleicht ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2012)

@Dirtmag
Melde mich.


Koni, bei den Schlafmützen geht doch nix mehr 

Bin nächsten Samstag wohl mal in Malmedy. Die haben schon offen 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19338


----------



## dangerousD (4. März 2012)

@koeni
War heute das erste Mal mit dem Trannie auf dem 4X in Wolfach unterwegs. Sehr spaßig  Pumptrack geht mit der Karre auch, darf nur nicht zu eng sein. Rommelshausen würde passen, oder auch Grossheppach. Nächsten Samstag?

@steppi
Sack


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2012)

Nächsten Samstag wirds doch nix mit Malemdy. Aber die Woche drauf. Evtl. hat ja noch wer Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (4. März 2012)

Sicher das Malmedy am Samstag auf hat? Auf deren Website steht, das nur Sonntags geöffnet ist. Wollte da nämlich am kommenden Wochenende auch hin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2012)

Stefan, wollte mich eh noch melden und fragen ob du auch kommst. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dassault März sa und so offen ist. Die hp ist eh Mist. Muss auch nochmal schauen. Ich kann ja eh erst am 17.. 
Mexikaner in ko wäre auch mal wieder was.


----------



## dirtmag (4. März 2012)

Bekommen wir hin. Lass uns die Tage mal tel. wenn ich mehr wegen Malmedy weiß.


----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Flaschen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust sich demnächst mal für ein paar Stunden am Pumtrack zu treffen ?
> So ganz unverbindlich ? Wäre auch geeignet für Leute die eigentlich mit dem Rad fahren aufgehört haben und seitdem nur noch Motorrad fahren ;-).
> ...



Echt, solche Spacken gibt es ?   Da bin ich ja mal froh, dass ich am WE bisschen Grundlagen gefahren bin. Weiss einer, wie der Zustand von Rommelshausen ist ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2012)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Bekommen wir hin. Lass uns die Tage mal tel. wenn ich mehr wegen Malmedy weiß.



So machen wir das.


----------



## sms (5. März 2012)

So, 
zurück aus China,
Mailbox abgefragt.
...
Danke Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2012)

Jungs, der SMS hatte Geburtstag. 
Nochmal alles gute!


----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2012)

Oho, mal wieder verpennt. Alles Gute nachträglich Großer !!!


----------



## dirtmag (6. März 2012)




----------



## mantra (6. März 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## dangerousD (6. März 2012)

Naja, dann will ich mal nicht so sein... Auch von mir alles Güte nachträglich! China war sicher spannend, endlich mal normal(groß)e Leute


----------



## Koeni (8. März 2012)

zieht Euch das mal rein, das is geil. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZHLnjFCygc"]1997 World Mountain Bike Championships Men's Downhill      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2012)

Was ist jetzt mit Pumptrack?


----------



## Koeni (8. März 2012)

Naja, es muss eben auch mal jemand was dazu sagen .
Würd mir auch gern mal den Pumptrack in Stammheim anschauen. Besigheim bekommt ja auch einen (Kai baut da mit seinen Jungs).
Dieses WE geht allerdings nicht bei mir


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koeni
> ... Rommelshausen würde passen, oder auch Grossheppach. Nächsten Samstag?


 
Bin mal so frei


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2012)

Siehe post #3135 

Danach gab es ja irgendwelche Privatgespräche hier 

Also ich bin dann Samstag in  oder ROM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. März 2012)

sorry, hab ich überlesen. Bin die ganze Woche krank, ab nächster Woche dann gerne!


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2012)

Jaja... 



Gute Besserung. Aber vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Bock, mich zu begleiten? Oder sind alle in Frage kommenden Kollegas krank?


----------



## Backwoods (8. März 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> zieht Euch das mal rein, das is geil.
> 
> 1997 World Mountain Bike Championships Men's Downhill      - YouTube



Da hab ich gerade mein erstes Hardtail gekauft - übrigens ein GT Backwoods  baugleich mit dem Zaskar, falls das noch jemandem was sagt, aber halt nicht handgeschweisst.

Die Strecke an der Burg gabs auch damals schon.


----------



## zerg10 (12. März 2012)

Ich war am Samstag in Baltmannsweiler, doofer Brechsand sag' ich nur. Aber immerhin konnte ich mich dazu aufraffen.
Wie sieht es in Rom oder auf'm Pumptrack aus ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. März 2012)

Rom hat halt eine nette Altstadt und der Papst ist auch nicht weit


----------



## zerg10 (12. März 2012)

Genau, und die Weiber haben kurze Röcke u. der Cappuchino schmeckt lecker 
Mal sehen was der DD dazu beitragen kann...


----------



## dangerousD (12. März 2012)

Steht da nicht auch das Kolosseum? Da war früher auch Sand auf dem Boden. Und Sägemehl, wegen dem ganzen Blut und Gekröse. War für die Putze einfacher.


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2012)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, gehe ich am Samstag mal mit dem Papst einen Cappuchino im Kolosseum trinken. Noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## Koeni (14. März 2012)

Bin morgen abend ne Runde mim Seggl in Weilimdorf pumpen...

Samstag muss ich mal noch schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. März 2012)

Samstag klappt bei mir nicht, gehe maximal bei mir in den Wald.

@zerg
Dass Du auch immer das Wetter vorschieben musst  gleich wieder ein Hintertürchen offen gehalten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2012)

Moin,

am 19.05.2012 ist das Dirtmasters in Winterberg.
Gleichzeitig, so nen Kumpel, auch das Eröffnungs WE in Lac Blanc.
Wie sieht es bei Euch Quartalsfahrern aus? Ich hab jedenfalls Bock und bin auch vor Ort.


----------



## dangerousD (17. März 2012)

Wie, erst Winterberg und dann Lac Blanc oder umgekehrt? Ambitionierter Ansatz, zwei Bikeparks an einem WE 

Am 19.05. sitze ich schon im Wohnmobil gen Schweden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wie, erst Winterberg und dann Lac Blanc oder umgekehrt? Ambitionierter Ansatz, zwei Bikeparks an einem WE
> 
> Am 19.05. sitze ich schon im Wohnmobil gen Schweden


 
I wo 
weil alle in Winterberg sind, bin ich in Lac Blanc


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2012)

Die Formkurve zeigt zwar immer noch nach unten, aber ich stelle eine leichte Verbesserung fest. Jetzt pumpe ich nach 3 Runde wie ein Fisch auf'm Land, vorher waren es 2...
War nicht beim Papst, sondern beim Landvogt, also bei mir im Kaff. Und meine Homies haben da Streckentuning vom allerfeinsten  betrieben.

19.05. ist mal vorgemerkt. Aber nicht für Schweden...


----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2012)

Servus 

Samstag eröffnet Albstadt die Bikepark-Saison, Papi wird auch da sein  Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand von Euch ein...

Bis denne,

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2012)

Samstag bin ich auf der Retro-Classic, vierrädriges angucken.


----------



## zerg10 (22. März 2012)

Falls einer von euch noch ein BMX-Radl in der Ecke stehen hat, am Schloßplatz (wo vorher der Wintertraum war) haben die gerade eine recht fette Halfpipe aufgebaut. Soweit ich das gesehen hab, dürfen BMXer da Mittwoch und Samstag bis 19:00 rauf...


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2012)

hm, schade. Hab heute keine Zeit, ich würde morgen irgendwas anstellen. Mir egal ob Enduro, Pumptrack oder Bikepark. Gibts Interessenten ?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. März 2012)

Hallo Männer,

hoffe alle fit / gesund soweit.

Jemand von euch kommenden Sa in einem Bikepark?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2012)

Wer den Fehler findet weis warum ich wohl nicht am biken bin 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1090110

Am 14.04 bin ich in Todtnau. Evtl. hat ja wer Bock


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. März 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wer den Fehler findet weis warum ich wohl nicht am biken bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid für Dich.
Bestätigt mich aber darin auch weiterhin mit Bashguard, und nicht mit so einem Taco, zu fahren.

14.04. Todtnau ist vorgemerkt.


Edit: Welchen Zentrierständer hast Du denn im Einsatz? Empfehlenswert? Danke.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2012)

Naja, der Stein war schon heftig und spitz 
Den Taco biegt es weg. Beim Bash geht alles in die Kurbel.
Naja, beides kostet Geld. Ne Führung aber weniger 

SUCHE:
40er Kettenblatt für die Saintkurbel.
Hat da wer was liegen??
Irgendwie find ich nix gescheites und dann wieder der Lochkreis. Den hab ich nicht gemessen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2012)

@Walde
Ist der Parktool ts2
Taugt auf jedenfall. Ist halt nicht günstig und ich zu blöd zum zentrieren.


----------



## mantra (2. April 2012)

Der Lochkreis an einer Saint müsste 104 BCD sein. 

Als Kettenblatt würd ich Dir ein E13 Guidering empfehlen. Die sind recht leicht und relativ schön gemacht und in 40T erhältlich.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (2. April 2012)

@Mike:
Dachte bisher, dass bei Verwendung eines Tacos auch die ISCG-Aufnahme am Rahmen beschädigt werden könnte.
Aber wenn das so konstrutiert ist, das sichergestellt ist, dass es zuvor den Taco bzw. dessen Aufnahme an der Kettenführung verbiegt, passt es ja.

Dachte mir schon, dass es der TS-2 sein könnte.
Danke.
Ja, soll recht gut sein.
Grübele seit einger Zeit über Sinn und Unsinn der Anschaffung eines Zentrierständers.
Das Zentrieren der Laufräder durch einen der Händler vor Ort ist zwar wirklich günstig und i. d. R. passt die Qualität, aber die Abgabe und Abholung ist wegen der Öffnungszeiten oft ziemlich stressig.
(Und je mehr ich am Rad selbst erledigen kann, umso lieber ist mir das.)


@all:
Am kommenden Sa jemand im Park zum Radfahren?
Werde wohl nach Beerfelden fahren.


Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2012)

@Walde

Nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren quasi nie was an den Laufrädern gemacht hatte und sich das nich so gut gemacht hat, hab ich so ein Teil mal bestellt. Ich muss sagen das bringts schon.
Leider kenn ich mich nicht genau mit Speichenspannungen aus, aber alles ist besser als lose und ständig drauf rum dreschen. 
Ich zieh die ab und zu mal nach und somit geht wirklich weniger den Bach runter. Am Enduro echt wichtig. Die Leichtbaulaufräder halten somit auch mich aus.

Thema Taco.
Kettenführungen sind weicher als Du denkst. Hatte mir den oberen Teil schon vom draufallen mal verbogen.
Eine Garantie gibt es nat. nicht. Denke aber das Du da mehr als aufsetzen musst um das ISCG zu schrotten.

Thema Bikepark
Bin am WE zu Hause. Ostermontag aber wohl in Beerfelden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2012)

@Mantra
Hab jetzt mal nen FSA bestellt. Mal gucken obs taugt.
Dein Post kam leider zu spät. Sollte morgen das sein.


----------



## zerg10 (3. April 2012)

@Mike
ISCG-Aufnahme noch okay oder hats da schon die Gewinde rausgerissen ?

@Walde
Sorry, bin über Ostern in der Pfalz...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2012)

Alles OK.
Nur verbogen.

Viel Spaß in der Pfalz.


----------



## BauE (3. April 2012)

.


----------



## zerg10 (10. April 2012)

BauE schrieb:


> .



Was wollte er uns wohl damit sagen ?  Frohe Ostern nachträglich ihr Bunnys...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2012)

Da ich Krank bin fällt Todtnau am WE bei mir aus.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. April 2012)

Hi,

@Mike:
Danke für Deine weiteren Ausführungen zum Zentrierständer.
Werde mir wohl kurzfristig einen zulegen.

Gute Besserung!


@all:
Bin morgen in Beerfelden.


Schönes WE noch.


----------



## zerg10 (17. April 2012)

@Mike
Yo, gute Besserung auch wenn's wahrscheinlich ein bisschen zu spät ist.

@All
War einer von euch dieses Jahr schon in Albstadt u. hat sich da streckentechnisch was getan ? Evtl. bekomme ich ja von meiner Regierung diesen Samstag oder Sonntag mal Freigang u. dann würde ich mal vorsichtig das DH-Radl einfahren wollen. Das guckt schon ganz eifersüchtig aufs Moped...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (17. April 2012)

Hier kommt es drauf an wann du das letzte Jahr warst.
Wenn es Ende des Jahres war hat sich nicht viel getan.


----------



## zerg10 (17. April 2012)

Nö, war im Sommer 2011 das letzte Mal da. Grob geschätzt muss es irgendwann in Juni gewesen sein...


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. April 2012)

Hmm also im Sommer haben sie ja nochmal etwas umgebaut.
Am Mini-DH gabs am Anfang ein paar Änderungen. Hier sind auch von letztem auf dieses Jahr noch ein paar kleine Sachen geändert worden. Der Hauptteil ist aber gleich.

Letztes Jahr wurde auch am Ende der letzte Sprung geändert. Hier war früher ja "nur" eine Rampe. Da ist jetzt ein ein recht großer Table/Sprung.


----------



## zerg10 (17. April 2012)

Oki, danke für die Info


----------



## Koeni (18. April 2012)

bin am samstag mit dem Seggl wahrscheinlich auch unterwegs. Noch nicht ganz klar ob Albstadt oder Beerfelden...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2012)

Wollte eig. nach Todtnau.
Aber das Wetter ist ja im MOment ehr 

Solltet Ihr nach Beerfelden kommen, schau ich auch mal rum.
Bei Dauerregen ehr nicht.

Geplant ist, das ich nächstes WE (28.04.12) beim DD bin. Wollten dann auch nach Albstadt.

Evtl. habt Ihr ja alle mal Lust wieder zusammen biken zu gehen.

Grüße aus WI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. April 2012)

Albstadt nächste Woche wäre auch eine Option. Und evtl. magst du/ihr ja auch mal wieder bei uns vorbeischauen, wenn die Zeit reicht...


----------



## Koeni (19. April 2012)

Basti hat abgesagt, wäre also frei was den Ort angeht. Mit Zerg nach Albstadt oder mit Mike nach Beerfelden ?


----------



## zerg10 (19. April 2012)

Oder nächste Woche alle Mann nach Albstadt, z.B. Koni, Seggel, DD, Mike u. ich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. April 2012)

Leider scheint ja das alljährliche BMais Treffen auch schon im Untergrund zu versickern. 

Mai wird bei mir nix und hier hat sich da ja auch keiner gemeldet.

Ich plane jetzt mal folgendes:
06-10.06.12 nur Bmais
und 
12-16.09.12 Bmais und Spicak

Ich hoffe das ich noch wen finde der mitkommt.

Wie isses bei Euch?


----------



## dangerousD (19. April 2012)

Wegen WE von 28./29.04. - würde ehrlich gesagt Todtnau bevorzugen, lasse mich bei guten Argumenten aber auch für Albstadt überzeugen 

B-Mais: wie schon geschrieben - bin vom 18.05. bis 20.06. unavailable  September wäre OK!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. April 2012)

Todtnau ist im Moment Frost angesagt. Wenn das Wetter passen sollte, gerne auch das. Den Arsch frier ich mir aber nicht ab. Diese Woche gabs wieder Schneeregen und Samstag auch.
Ich war jetzt erst 2 Wochen Out of Order.


Haste meine NAchricht bekommen? Guckst Du mal.


----------



## Backwoods (20. April 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wollte eig. nach Todtnau.
> Aber das Wetter ist ja im MOment ehr
> 
> Solltet Ihr nach Beerfelden kommen, schau ich auch mal rum.
> ...



Für den Fall, dass ihr euch entschließt auch mal ne entspannte Runde durch den heimischen Wald zu rollen würde ich vorbeikommen.

Ist ja ein langes Wochenende mit Brückentag.


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2012)

hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich mir Schaltaugen fräsen lassen kann? Sunn is ja bekanntlich pleite


----------



## zerg10 (24. April 2012)

Meine Quelle beim Daimler ist leider versiegt... 

Edit:
Wie dick ist das Schaltauge beim Sunn ? Hätte nämlich in meiner Mopedkiste noch ein 4mm dickes, hochwertiges Alublech, da könnte ich dir evtl. sogar die Kontur aussägen...


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2012)

Muss mal messen, aber ziemlich sicher dicker als 4mm, da dort ja auch die Hinterachse eingeschraubt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (24. April 2012)

Meß mal bitte, wenns reicht bastel ich dir wenigstens die Rohform, Gewindeschneider habe ich leider nicht in der Größe...


----------



## zerg10 (25. April 2012)

Und falls du meinen Maschinenbau-Fertigkeiten nicht trauen solltest , kannst du ja mal hier schauen, ob die evtl. was haben:

http://schaltauge.de/


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (25. April 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich plane jetzt mal folgendes:
> 06-10.06.12 nur Bmais
> und
> 12-16.09.12 Bmais und Spicak



06.-10.06.12:
Bin ich dabei, wobei ich nach den Erlebnissen im Vorjahr am So wohl nicht mehr fahren werde.

12.-16.09.12:
Kann jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob das bei mir klappt.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (25. April 2012)

Wie sieht denn nun Eure Planung für kommenden Sa aus?

Nachdem bei mir die letzten WE doch noch immer etwas dazwischen kam, würde ich nun schon gerne mal wieder in den Park.
Bisher konnte ich zumindest den Sa mal freihalten.

Würde ebenfalls deutlich lieber nach Todtnau als nach Albstadt.

Wetter soll ja wirklich gut werden.


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2012)

Samstag Todtnau mit Mucki und Steppi und ... Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2012)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> 06.-10.06.12:
> Bin ich dabei, wobei ich nach den Erlebnissen im Vorjahr am So wohl nicht mehr fahren werde.
> 
> 12.-16.09.12:
> Kann jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob das bei mir klappt.


 
Deshalb komme ich ja immer am Mittwoch und fahre So früh wieder los.

Mi > leer
do > leer
Fr > wenig 
Sa > voll


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (26. April 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Samstag Todtnau mit Mucki und Steppi



Wann werdet Ihr voraussichtlich in Todtnau eintreffen?
10:00 Uhr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2012)

Geplant ist 8:30 Abfahrt. Dirk sagt 1,5h. Also gegen 10.


----------



## dirtmag (27. April 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Deshalb komme ich ja immer am Mittwoch und fahre So früh wieder los.
> 
> Mi > leer
> do > leer
> ...


Juni bin ich im Urlaub, aber ich denke im Herbst das sollte klappen. Würde mich dann Deinem Zeitplan anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2012)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Juni bin ich im Urlaub, aber ich denke im Herbst das sollte klappen. Würde mich dann Deinem Zeitplan anschließen


 
Hört sich gut an


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2012)

Bin am Montag wahrscheinlich in Beerfelden.
Jemand von Euch vor Ort?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. April 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Geplant ist 8:30 Abfahrt. Dirk sagt 1,5h. Also gegen 10.



Danke.
Perfekt.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und falls du meinen Maschinenbau-Fertigkeiten nicht trauen solltest , kannst du ja mal hier schauen, ob die evtl. was haben:
> 
> http://schaltauge.de/



scheint ein ziemlich komplexes Teil zu sein. Hab es auf ebay.fr gefunden, aber der sack meldet sich nicht. bei schaltauge.com versuche ich es gerade mal.

Vielleicht sollte ich doch n anderes Rad fahren


----------



## zerg10 (2. Mai 2012)

Alle wieder heil zurück ? Mir hat ein halber Tag in Albstadt gereicht, ich glaube ich werde langsam alt...

@Koni
Was tut sich beim Thema Schaltauge ? Bist du mittlerweile fündig geworden ?


----------



## dangerousD (2. Mai 2012)

Naja, Mike hatte im letzten Lauf einen kleinen  Hänger... ansonsten war es super! Nur ein wenig trocken und dadurch stellenweise sehr rutschig. Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich wohl die Gießkanne mit 

Apropos: am Samstag, 12. Mai bin ich nochmal dort.

Cheers,

Der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2012)

*Zur Erinnerung: Samstag Todtnau! *


 ...es gab Zeiten, da wollten gleich ein halbes Dutzend Leute mit...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2012)

In S sind nur noch Schnarchnasen 

Bin am 19. in Lac Blanc. Deshalb keine weite Reise am WE.
Hab mit Robert tel.. Der wollte Sonntag mal nach Beerfelden.
Wenn er Sonntag nicht kann, bin ich Samstag mal dort.

@DD 
Kommst nach Lac ?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Mai 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *Zur Erinnerung: Samstag Todtnau! *
> 
> 
> ...es gab Zeiten, da wollten gleich ein halbes Dutzend Leute mit...




Hi Dirk,

würde ja gerne, aber dieses WE habe ich hierfür leider keine Zeit.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2012)

@DD
Ähh, am 19. biste ja schon weg. 

Vergiss es 

Dann mal im Juli


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Mai 2012)

Sofern sich für Lac Blanc eine Fahrgemeinschaft zusammenfinden könnte, wäre ich am 19.05. auch dabei.
Wenn ich alleine fahren muß, muß ich mir das noch überlegen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2012)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Sofern sich für Lac Blanc eine Fahrgemeinschaft zusammenfinden könnte, wäre ich am 19.05. auch dabei.
> Wenn ich alleine fahren muß, muß ich mir das noch überlegen.


 
Ich hoffe Du setzt nicht auf die Schnarchnasen hier 

Schau mal ob das was wird. Muss mal Demo fahren. Das geht dort gut.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du setzt nicht auf die Schnarchnasen hier
> 
> Schau mal ob das was wird. Muss mal Demo fahren. Das geht dort gut.



Nunja, Matthias hatte mal erwähnt, dass er am 19.05. Lac Blanc dabei wäre.
Eventuell ist das ja noch aktuell. Dann könnten wir gemeinsam fahren.
@zerg10: Wie sieht's aus?

Und bei den Anderen? 
Oder sieht man sich erst in Sauze?


@Dirk: Wünsche Euch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## zerg10 (10. Mai 2012)

Wäre ich doch nochmal so jung und ungebunden wie ihr... 
Sonntag ist Muttertag, da sitze ich bei den Schwiegereltern und muss Kaffee u. Kuchen in mich reinzwingen.
Und am Samstag hat der Sohn von einer Bekannten Film-Premiere, da sitze ich im Kino und muss nach Sekt u. Häppchen zu mir nehmen.
Aber immerhin habe ich es schon geschafft, das Santa fahrbereit zu machen. Irgendwann bald demnächst irgendwie bin ich dabei...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2012)

Hi, ist morgen wer in beerfelden?


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2012)

Ahoi, falls es noch jemanden interessiert: Todtnau war geil! 
Auf dem Parkplatz standen nur 5 Kleinbusse aus der Schweiz und wir... die ersten drei Liftfahrten im leichten Nieselregen, danach von oben trocken. Die Strecke bot damit ideale Bedingungen mit bestem Grip - naja, mit Ausnahme einiger Wurzeln  Schöner, entspannter Tag im Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (13. Mai 2012)

ich warte noch immer auf ein Schaltauge, sonst hätte ich mich schon mal angeschlossen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2012)

Hatte mit Robert heute nen echt schönen Tag in Beerfelden.
Furztrocken, auch die Strecke.

Schreit nach ner Wiederholung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, Demo bin ich auch gefahren.


----------



## mantra (14. Mai 2012)

Jor...schee wars!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2012)

Moin, ist denn jetzt wer vom 06.-10.06.12, bzw. mal in diesem Zeitraum, in Bmais?

Walde, Du wolltest ja kommen. Klappt das?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Moin, ist denn jetzt wer vom 06.-10.06.12, bzw. mal in diesem Zeitraum, in Bmais?
> 
> Walde, Du wolltest ja kommen. Klappt das?



Hi Mike,

ja, klappt. Auch wenn ich wohl alleine an- und abreisen muß.
Aber ist ja für einige Tage und da passt das schon.
Sollen wir das mit der Übernachtungsmöglichkeit schonmal abklären bzw. fix buchen?


Da der Matthias, wie zu erwarten gewesen , für Lac Blanc abgesagt hat und sich bisher sonst niemand gemeldet hat, werde ich mich am 19.05.12 in einem der anderen Parks vergnügen.


Schön, dass Du die Möglichkeit hattest das Demo mal probezufahren. Ich hatte es Dir ja in Todtnau angeboten, aber da wolltest Du ja wohl nicht.

Falls noch Interesse / Bedarf besteht steht mein Rad zur Verfügung. Ist ja M und vielleicht ist es ja ganz gut den Vergleich zum L-Rahmen anstellen zu können. Aber anscheinend hast Du dich ja bereits entschieden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2012)

Schön 
Ich hab heute schon in der Geißkopfalm für mich und den Kollegen gebucht.

Der hat sicher noch was frei. Suchen musste er jedenfalls nicht 

Ja, das mit dem Demo ist halt immernoch so a Geschicht.

Ich muss unbedingt noch Deins fahren. Können wir ja in Bmais mal angehen. Brutal was die Karre weggesaugt hat  Allerdings bissle zu viel plüsch. 
Ich bräuchte nen vergleich mit einem strafferen Fahrwerk.

Schlägst Du mit dem DB oft durch? Da is ja net viel mit Progression. Ein wenig davon wäre schon gut. 

Du bist nicht zufällig diese Woche Do. oder Fr. in Beerfelden?
Welche Feder fährst Du?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schön
> Ich hab heute schon in der Geißkopfalm für mich und den Kollegen gebucht.
> 
> Der hat sicher noch was frei. Suchen musste er jedenfalls nicht
> ...



Ok, Dann werde ich mich auch mal um ein Zimmer in der Geißkopfalm kümmern.

Habe noch die Originalfeder mit 400 im CCDB verbaut.
Mit dieser habe ich bei 2 1/2 Umdrehungen Federvorspannung und einem Gewicht das in etwa Deinem entspricht rund 33 % Sag.
War mir in Todtnau stellenweise etwas zu weich, aber durchgeschlagen hat der Dämpfer bisher nicht.
In Bozen fand ich es mit der Federhärte jedoch perfekt.
Wollte bzw. will auch mal eine 450er testen.

Mein Rad steht zur Verfügung. Darfst dann auch gerne an den Einstellungen rumprobieren.


Am Donnerstag könnte ich schon nach Beerfelden rauskommen, da der Tag bisher nicht verplant ist.
Meinst Du da kommt man dann auch wirklich zum fahren?
K. A. was am Feiertag dort so los ist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2012)

Naja, dass Wetter so ja net der Hit werden.
Beerfelden ist immer gut gefüllt. Aber der Lift geht schon echt schnell. Wir haben gestern auch gut angestanden. Ging aber. 

Können das ja mal kurzfristig entscheiden. Bin noch nicht sicher ob Do. klappt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/509344/cat/fav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Naja, dass Wetter so ja net der Hit werden.
> Beerfelden ist immer gut gefüllt. Aber der Lift geht schon echt schnell. Wir haben gestern auch gut angestanden. Ging aber.
> 
> Können das ja mal kurzfristig entscheiden. Bin noch nicht sicher ob Do. klappt.
> ...



Ok, einfach kurz Bescheid geben, ob das mit Do klappt.

(Beim Fr bin ich mir nicht sicher und habe diesen deshalb nicht genannt. Wird sich wohl erst im Laufe des Mittwochs entscheiden.)

Und, den Rahmen schon gekauft?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2012)

Bin halt noch am zögern. 
Mich stört / zermürbt die Sache mit der Durchschlagerei. Da hab ich keine Erfahrungen. beim DHX 5 konnte man das ja einstellen. 

Bin ganz hibbelig


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin halt noch am zögern.
> Mich stört / zermürbt die Sache mit der Durchschlagerei. Da hab ich keine Erfahrungen. beim DHX 5 konnte man das ja einstellen.
> 
> Bin ganz hibbelig



So wie ich das in einem Beerfelden-Video gesehen habe, gibt es dort ja einige neue Sprünge, bei denen man die "Durchschlagerei" testen könnte...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20383

Da ja jeder doch (etwas) anders fährt, wird Dir wohl niemand sicher sagen können, ob der CCDB dann bei Dir ständig durchschlagen wird.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2012)

Das Roadgap ist wie letztes Jahr. Der am Anfang ist neu. Macht Laune und sollte zügig gefahren werden. 

Im Normalfall bin ich ja nicht der Holzhacker. Ich liebe Landungen und von daher sollte es ja eig. gut ausgehen. 
Aber Du kannst das mal für mich testen


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das Roadgap ist wie letztes Jahr. Der am Anfang ist neu. Macht Laune und sollte zügig gefahren werden.
> 
> Im Normalfall bin ich ja nicht der Holzhacker. Ich liebe Landungen und von daher sollte es ja eig. gut ausgehen.
> Aber Du kannst das mal für mich testen



Für mich ist da alles neu. Ich liebe ebenfalls Landungen. Aber für Dich kann bzw. werde ich das dann mal testen.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2012)

Wie fummelig ist denn das Einstellen/Abstimmen bei dem CCDB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2012)

Matze, 

es geht eigentlich. Am Anfang muss man sich mal überlegen was für was gebraucht wird und dann musst nen Setup finden. 
Aber es ist auch echt interessant zu sehen wie sich jede Einstellung auswirkt. Und das beste, unabhängig von anderen.
Ab da ist es nurnoch anpassen.

Ich hab mein Bike mal 3h am Feldberg geschoben und dann verschiedenes ausprobiert.

Falls ich mir nen Speci gönne, kannste meinen haben  Ist nen 222mm.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2012)

Müssen wir mal in Italien austüfteln... Hab' mal vor kurzem hier gelesen, wie man den DHX Air "tunen" kann, damit der im mittleren Bereich nicht so durchrauscht...
Und den CCDB schau' mir dann mal bei euch an, außerdem hab' ja noch den DHX5 als Backup. Plüschig ist aber genau das Fahrverhalten, das ich suche


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen verstehe ich eh nicht was Du mit dem Luftzeugs willst.
Auf die paar Gramm ist doch geschissen. Zumal es bei uns hier eh nicht auf beste Beschleunigung in der Ebene ankommt. Also ich ruh mich am Tretstück in Todtnau lieber aus als 6 sek. ehr dort anzukommen.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2012)

Der Luftdämpfer ist ja nur drinnen, weil der etwas kürzer als das Stahlfederteil ist und dadurch das Tretlager etwas weiter runtergekommen ist. Ist dadurch vom Gefühl her ein wenig wendiger geworden...


----------



## dangerousD (15. Mai 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Der Luftdämpfer ist ja nur drinnen, weil der etwas kürzer als das Stahlfederteil ist und dadurch das Tretlager etwas weiter runtergekommen ist. Ist dadurch vom Gefühl her ein wenig wendiger geworden...




...und das hast Du durch bloßes Anschauen herausgefunden - fahren tust Du ja auf Grund gesellschaftlicher Verpflichtungen nicht mehr 

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2012)

Yo, die Gesellschaft war schon etwas komisch. So ein Haufen Pfosten, die alle in einem Haus in Frankreichr gewohnt haben .-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2012)

@Walde
Ich kann leider nicht kommen.
Hab kurzfristig noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde
> Ich kann leider nicht kommen.
> Hab kurzfristig noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen.



Hi Mike,  ist ok.  Dann bin ich wahrscheinlich am Samstag in Beerfelden.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. Mai 2012)

@Mike: Darf man schon zum neuen Rahmen gratulieren oder dauert es noch einige Tage?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2012)

...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (22. Mai 2012)

Bist du etwa rückfällig geworden ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Bist du etwa rückfällig geworden ?


 
Kann man so sagen 
Sobald es fertig ist zeig ich´s mal


----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2012)

das war doch schon klar als das ION noch ganz neu war .

Ich bin immernoch auf Schaltaugensuche. Ich kauf auch bald ein neues Rad weil ich kein Schaltauge find . Das Teil is so komplex dass fräsen lassen sicher n Schweinegeld kosten wird


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2012)

Koni, ich Verkauf gerade nen Rahmen 
Hab sogar nen ersatzschaltauge dazu.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Mai 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> das war doch schon klar als das ION noch ganz neu war .
> 
> Ich bin immernoch auf Schaltaugensuche. Ich kauf auch bald ein neues Rad weil ich kein Schaltauge find . Das Teil is so komplex dass fräsen lassen sicher n Schweinegeld kosten wird



Möchte Dich sicherlich nicht davon abhalten Dir einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen  aber:
Hast Du wegen dem Schaltauge auch mit Betd http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/index.asp Kontakt aufgenommen?
Die haben eine recht große Auswahl am Schaltaugen. Eventuell könnten sie das benötigte auch herstellen. Bei den sonst mir bekannten Händlern für Schaltaugen gibt's für das Radical nichts.

Ergänzung: http://www.pilo.co.il/


Edit: Hätte auch noch Rahmen zu verkaufen. Einen 2004er Demo 9 in S und einen 2008er Demo 8 im M (mit unbenutzen Ersatzschaltaugen). Wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben...


----------



## Koeni (23. Mai 2012)

Pfh 

Danke, auf den Seiten war ich schon. Muss jetzt mal noch abwarten was (und ob) ich antworten bekomme...

Die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Spezi is ja recht gut .....

.....

..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2012)

Da fällt mir ein, ich brauch auch noch ein Ersatzauge.

Koni, haste schon gekauft?
Der Walde tritt ja fast als Specihändler auf


----------



## Koeni (23. Mai 2012)

mein rad is saugeil, ich brauch kein demo ich brauch nur ein schaltauge


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. Mai 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> mein rad is saugeil, ich brauch kein demo ich brauch nur ein schaltauge



Dann wünsche ich Dir mal, dass Du das Schaltauge nun kurzfristig erhältst und künftig keine Probleme mehr mit dem Rahmen hast.


@Mike:
Ist das mit Osternohe kommenden Sa bei Dir fix?

Die Axiallager (auch Deins fürs Lager) sind da und ich werde morgen oder am Fr mal eines in meiner Boxxer verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2012)

Walde,
Sonntag! Nich Samstag.

Sonntag steht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2012)

Bildquali ist mies. Liegt an der Umgebung.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. Mai 2012)

So.
Sollte klappen.

Nettes Rad.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Mai 2012)

Schön isses  Ist da jetzt eigentlich der CCDB drinnen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2012)

Moin Matze,
jo is der CCDB drin.
Muss heute mal nen gescheites Bild machen. Kann man sich ja nicht angucken.


----------



## mantra (24. Mai 2012)

Mike...soll ich Dir ein Schaltauge mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2012)

@Mantra
Wenn Du eins da hast, gerne!

@Walde
Wir müssen Sonntag früh telefonieren. Robert meint das der Park bei schlechtem Wetter geschlossen ist. Denke zwar das gutes Wetter ist, doch sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt mal gute Bilder. Zumindest für meine Knipse 
Das Teil is so schick


----------



## dirtmag (24. Mai 2012)

Geiles Rad


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2012)

Gell


----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2012)

Yo, sehr schönes Teil. Bisschen poppiger als das Ion


----------



## Backwoods (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wieviel öl in den mission control dämpfer der lyrik coil u-turn 160 mm kommt?

blöderweise kenne ich das baujahr der gabel nicht!

die üblichen 193 ml passen nicht rein, dann läufts über.

hab im internet noch gefunden, dass in die 2009er nur 112 ml rein kommen.
hab ich mal gemacht und die gabel feder wenigsten so weit wie man im keller testen kann ein. 

allerdings ist das einiges weniger als drinnen war. so 10 - 20 mm füllhöhe im rohr.
vor dem ölwechsel hab ich mit der schieblehre gemessen wieviel drinnen war. vom ober rand aus 51 mm. dann kam das öl im rohr. wenn ich jetzt wieder soviel reinfülle, kann die gabel aber nicht mehr einfedern, weil sie wohl auf dem öl aufsetzt.

wenn nur 112 ml drinnen sind, hab ich aber den eindruck, dass die low- und highspeed druckstufe ziemlich ohne funktion sind. das floodgate funktioniert allerdings gut. gabel blockiert fast wenn der knopf oben ist.

bilde ich mir das mit der nicht gehend low- und highspeed druckstufe ein? kann man die funktion im keller irgendwie testen?

gibts noch andere infos zu ölmengen als 112 oder 193?
wieviel kommt in die 2008er Gabeln (kann ich auch selber nochmal suche 

vielen dank jungs!


----------



## mantra (29. Mai 2012)

Kipp einfach soviel Öl rein dass der Druckstufendämpfer im ausgefederten Zustand gerade im Öl hängt.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (31. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ist jemand von euch am Wochenende in einem Bikepark unterwegs?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Koeni (2. Juni 2012)

nee, aber ich hab jetzt Schaltaugen


----------



## mantra (3. Juni 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> nee, aber ich hab jetzt Schaltaugen



Na dann kannst ja direkt mit nach Bmais kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (3. Juni 2012)

Nächste Woche ist B-Mais angesagt - richtig? Da bin ich ja noch in Schweden. Am Samstag, 16.06. würde ich dann aber gern in einen Park gehen - Todtnau, Lac Blanc, Beerfelden - egal. Irgendwer irgendwohin dabei? 

Grüsse aus dem Norden!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2012)

@DD 
Jo, ab Mittwoch bis Sonntag. Ach was freu ich mich.
Nächstes Jahr aber dann wieder im Mai. Jetzt sind Ferien. Bin mal gespannt.

@Biken 
An dem WE, an dem Du nach Todtnau willst, fahre ich gerade in den Urlaub. 

Ich hab vom 26. -30. Juni noch Urlaub. Hat da wer Bock was zu machen?

Todtnau oder Lac Blanc?


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2012)

Bin leider erst gestern aus dem Höhenlager in Südtirol zurück, mit ca. 3500Hm in den Beinen und der Erkenntnis wieviel Kugeln im Steuersatzlager enthalten sind 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß u. keine Stürze...


----------



## Koeni (4. Juni 2012)

Im Steuersatz von deinem Moped meinst du, oder ?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,

@Bmais-Teilnehmer:
Ab wann wird man Euch in Bmais antreffen?

@Robert:
Ihr habt bei Euch im Laden nicht zufällig Achsen für eine Hope Pro in 150x12?
Ich habe vorhin das Hinterrad beim Demo ausgebaut, um einen neuen Reifen aufzuziehen und da kam mir leider der Freilauf inkl. Kassette und einem Teil der Achse entgegen.
Ansonsten werde ich mein Ersatzlaufrad verbauen und wohl auch eine andere Kassette, da ich die von der Hope-Nabe bisher nicht runterbekomme.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2012)

@Walde
 Wir fahren hier Mittwoch so gegen 7 los.
Werden, wenn alles gut geht, dann gegen Mittag an der Pension sein. 
Schlüssel holen, Taschen ins Zimmer, umziehen und dann biken. 

Denke wir werden die 3h oder 4h Karte kaufen. Jenachdem wann wir vor Ort sind.


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2012)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe vorhin das Hinterrad beim Demo ausgebaut, um einen neuen Reifen aufzuziehen und da kam mir leider der Freilauf inkl. Kassette und einem Teil der Achse entgegen.
> ...



Sollten dir zufällig ein paar Kugeln fehlen, ich hab' hier 'ne ganze Menge davon 'rumliegen...

@koni
Nee, das waren alles mit Muskelkraft erfahrene Höhenmeter. Gibt sogar Beweisfotos.


----------



## mantra (5. Juni 2012)

@Walde: Ne, leider nicht. Hab auch auf die Schnelle keine Möglichkeit an Hope Ersatzteile zu kommen.

Bei mir verschiebt sich die Anreise etwas, da sich noch ein Kumpel eingeklinkt hat der aber am Mittwoch noch arbeiten muss. Somit werden wir erst Mittwoch Abend los kommen.

@Mike: In Anbetracht des Wetters empfehlen sich evtl. Punktekarten?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2012)

Punktekarten scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Aber die haben sich schon vor 5 Jahren nicht gelohnt. Es sei denn mal betreibt Stundenlang Streckenschau.

Im Moment gibt es Fahrten. Auch das ist schiss. Wenn ich mal nen Biker Cross fahren will, ist auch eine Fahrt weg und ich bin nur im unteren drittel. 

10 Fahrten schaff ich in 4h in jedem Fall. Fahre ja auch den Biker x. Daher kosten die deutlich mehr als ne 4h Karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (5. Juni 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Punktekarten scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Aber die haben sich schon vor 5 Jahren nicht gelohnt. Es sei denn mal betreibt Stundenlang Streckenschau.
> 
> Im Moment gibt es Fahrten. Auch das ist schiss. Wenn ich mal nen Biker Cross fahren will, ist auch eine Fahrt weg und ich bin nur im unteren drittel.
> 
> 10 Fahrten schaff ich in 4h in jedem Fall. Fahre ja auch den Biker x. Daher kosten die deutlich mehr als ne 4h Karte.



Das mit dem BikerX schreibst du ja nur, um mir den Mund wässrig zu machen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Das mit dem BikerX schreibst du ja nur, um mir den Mund wässrig zu machen...


 
Ich kann Dir den Mund noch wässriger machen 
Da Du ja glaube noch nie auf dem Flow Country warst, kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass der übelst Laune macht. Die haben inzwischen sogar damit begonnen diesen oben am Berg zu beginnen. Wenn der dann mal ganz fertig ist, Hammer. Nix wildes. Einfach nur geil zu fahren. 

Finde es übrigens sehr schade das sich hier kaum noch wer beim biken blicken lässt. Und wenn dann nur noch in Beerfelden. 

Und Matze, geh bitte nicht kurz vor dem Urlaub in eine Halfpipe oder sowas. 
Freu mich schon! Dauert ja nichtmehr lange. 

Ach ja, ich komm mit jemanden nach Bmais der auch schon 46 ist und sogar mehr Kinder hat als Du. Deine Dauerentschuldigung zieht also nichtmehr. Ich denke ehr Du bist nicht der Herr im Haus


----------



## zerg10 (5. Juni 2012)

Schon lange nimmer


----------



## mantra (5. Juni 2012)

Mir wurde berichtet es gäbe eine 20 Punkte Karte die die den selben Preis wie eine Tageskarte hat?!

Edit: Gerade geschaut...10 Fahrten kosten soviel wie ne Tageskarte. Also nix für Mike die Fahrmschine  Ich als "pumpender Maikäfer" werde mir das, insbesonder auch wegen der Wetterprognose, mit der 20 Fahrtenkarte mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2012)

Ja, es gibt eine 20 Fahrten Karte. Kostet 40â¬.

Die ist ja Prinzipiell nicht verkehrt. Aber wenn man mal nur ab der Mittelstation fahren will, ist doch sicher eine ganze Fahrt weg. Oder? Sonst fahre ich am Tag auch so 6x den Biker x. 
Kommt echt darauf an was man fahren will. Wenn Du nur von oben fahren tust, geht die 20er. Ich schau mal was am Mittwoch so geht und entscheide dann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2012)

Hier die Preise
http://www.bikepark.net/controller.php?navsite=preise/100preise&mainsite=preise/200start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Juni 2012)

Hi,

@Robert: 
Danke. Ich habe jetzt mal das Ersatzlaufrad mit der alten Kassette verbaut und werde mir die Achse dann wohl bei CRC bestellen.

@Mike:
Guter Plan. Werde dann morgen auch so zur Mittagszeit in Bmais eintreffen und dann noch einige Stunden fahren gehen.


Werde mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich für den Zaitraum Do - Sa eine 3-Tages-Karte holen.
Dann kann ich an den drei Tagen soviele Abfahrten machen wie ich will (oder kann) und die Strecken durchwechseln, ohne ständig im Hinterkopf haben zu müssen, wieviele Fahrten noch übrig sind und ob ich für den Biker-X Punkte opfern soll oder nicht.
Umgerechnet auf den einzelnen Tag ist der Preis dann auch völlig in Ordnung.


Bei Regen ging der DH und FR ja bisher immer recht gut zu fahren.
Sollte dieses Jahr nicht anders sein.


Ist wirklich schade, dass die Anzahl derer, die sich regelmäßig zum Fahren treffen doch sehr klein ist. 
Ist aber natürlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er seine Freizeit gestaltet.
Finde die Entwicklung nur schade.


----------



## mantra (5. Juni 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Aber wenn man mal nur ab der Mittelstation fahren will, ist doch sicher eine ganze Fahrt weg. Oder?



Wer will das schon 



Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Robert:
> Danke. Ich habe jetzt mal das Ersatzlaufrad mit der alten Kassette verbaut und werde mir die Achse dann wohl bei CRC bestellen.



Kein Thema! Besonders hilfreich war ich ja nicht 


Werde mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich für den Zaitraum Do - Sa eine 3-Tages-Karte holen.
Dann kann ich an den drei Tagen soviele Abfahrten machen wie ich will (oder kann) und die Strecken durchwechseln, ohne ständig im Hinterkopf haben zu müssen, wieviele Fahrten noch übrig sind und ob ich für den Biker-X Punkte opfern soll oder nicht.
Umgerechnet auf den einzelnen Tag ist der Preis dann auch völlig in Ordnung.


Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Bei Regen ging der DH und FR ja bisher immer recht gut zu fahren.
> Sollte dieses Jahr nicht anders sein.



Den DH hab ich bei Regen auch ganz brauchbar in Erinnerung. Den FR allerdings nicht! Kann mich noch daran erinnern dass ich das letzte Mal beschlossen habe den nicht mehr zu fahren wenns matschig ist...

Ach ja...nimmt von Euch jemand noch ein 2tes, kleiners Rad mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2012)

Ich nehm nur mein DH Bike mit. Das geht überall gut 

FR werde ich auch nicht so oft fahren. Am DH bleibt das Bike fast sauber. Im FR isses ne Matschbombe. Mann wird sehen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Juni 2012)

Werde auch nur das Demo mitnehmen.

Werde dann vor Ort entscheiden wann und wie oft ich den FR fahren werde.
Ja, der FR war/ist bei Regen schon ziemlich matschig und man bekommt dann auch einiges ab.
Macht aber dennoch Spaß.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2012)

Ich könnt dort auch mal nen Wetscream testen. Geschnitten halt. 
Mal sehen.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2012)

Früher gab es nach Bikeparkbesuchen immer noch kurze Berichte für diejenigen, die nicht dabei sein konnten. Naja, das war halt früher. Die Zeiten ändern sich


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab' immerhin ein Bild von dem Riesenblaubeerpfannkuchen aus Buchenau  bekommen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juni 2012)

Dann mal aufjepasst 

1. Verlasse Dich nie auf einen Wetterbericht.
2. Übernachte niewieder, außer es kommt ein Besitzerwechsel, in der GK-Alm
3.
Der Park ist wie immer Hammergeil gewesen! Der DH wurde bis zum Gap etwas gepflegt. Sprich die Riesenrinnen wurden aufgefüllt und in der Anfahrt zum Gap wurde auch was ausgebessert. Ist nun wieder flüssiger zu fahren als letzten Herbst. Ich hatte das Gefühl das die Landung vom Gap auch etwas aufgefüllt wurde. Hier standen def. nicht mehr soviele Steine raus wie letztes Jáhr. Ging wieder recht soft.
Ansonsten hat sich meiner Meinung nach nix groß verändert.

Der Flow Country geht von oben los und endet nach ca. 200m. Ist aber sehr geil! Wenn das evtl. bis zum Herbst durch ist, Hammer. Der untere Teil des Flow Country ist wie letztes Jahr sehr zu empfehlen.

Den FR sind wir nicht gefahren. Nur DH und Flow.

Man muss sagen, dass der Flow auch seine Schattenseiten hat. Am Feiertag war deutlich mehr los als sonst und im Vorfeld hies es immer wieder mal, dass lange Schlangen wären.
Ich fands noch vertretbar. 

GK ALM:
Zimmer OK.

Kaum hatte ich die Pension betreten hatte ich das Gefühl im Stall zu stehen. Leichter angesäuerter Geruch. Eklig.
1. Frühstück:
Tisch mit dreckiger Tischdecke > Brösel, Haare und verschmiertes Zeugs.
Fußboden > Hundeechthaarteppich.
2. Frühstück
Radau im Gastraum. Betreiber streiten sich. Augen verblitzt > Ich betrete den Gastraum, schaue zu den Brötchen und da bückt sich die Wirtin. Weißes Fett Quillt überall raus. Der halbe Arsch war auch zu sehen  . Mir schaudert gerade.
Keine Brötchen. Ach ja, der Wirt ist eben los diese holen. 

Keine Teller auf der Anrichte. Ich begehe schweren Fehler indem ich hinter die Theke schaue um zu fragen ob er Teller hinstellen könnte.
Weißer Stuhl mit schwarzen Ansätzen. Ich tippe auf Schimmel und hoffe auf Dreck. Die Theke voll mit ungewaschenen Babyflaschen. Geruch > leicht säuerlich. 

In der Marmelade sind keine Löffel. Mike begeht 2. schweren Fehler. Die Löffel kommen dann aus einer weiteren dreckigen Schachtel.

Meine Abwehrkräfte sind wieder aufgefüllt. 

Ach ja, die ganze Zeit rennt ein Kleinkind (ca. 3-4) nackisch mit T-Shirt durch den Gastraum. 

Sehr sehr geil! 

3. Frühstück
Nachdem wir nun 2x um 8 zum Frühstück waren, könnte man sich ja einrichten. Fehleinschätzung. 
Brötchen kommen so 8:20hr.

Zitat Wirtin am Anreisetag:
Frühstück ist ab 8. Wenn ich nicht verschlafe, wie heute. 

Ansonsten war noch der Robert mit Kumpel am Start. Haben eine schöne Führung über den DH gemacht, Abends noch schön gegessen und getrunken. 

Leider hat es von Fr. auf Samstag nur geregnet und Samstag war es nur düster. Sind dann kurzfristig abgereist. Hatten ja nen schönen Sonnenbrand und keinen Bock auf Regen. Zumal wir Freitag gerade zu beim zusammenpacken überflutet wurden.

Ich bin im Herbst wieder dort! Dann mit Spicak.

Reicht das so?


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juni 2012)

Der Flow Country ist auf der offiziellen Seite unter "Strecken" nicht gelistet- heißt der bei den wildbadern anders? Oder gibts denn so offiziell gar nicht?
Ich war ja noch nie in BWB, ich fahre eher CC und singletrails, würde auch gerne mal in schwierigeres Gelände, aber nicht unbedingt die 1m+ drops mitmachen- ist in wildbad für "jeden" was dabei?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Der Flow Country ist auf der offiziellen Seite unter "Strecken" nicht gelistet- heißt der bei den wildbadern anders? Oder gibts denn so offiziell gar nicht?
> Ich war ja noch nie in BWB, ich fahre eher CC und singletrails, würde auch gerne mal in schwierigeres Gelände, aber nicht unbedingt die 1m+ drops mitmachen- ist in wildbad für "jeden" was dabei?



Evil Eye Flow Country => Bikepark Geisskopf / Bischofsmais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juni 2012)

sorry, iwie dachte ich, es ginge im bad wildbad... wieso auch immer...


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juni 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Dann mal aufjepasst
> 
> 1. Verlasse Dich nie auf einen Wetterbericht.
> 2. Übernachte niewieder, außer es kommt ein Besitzerwechsel, in der GK-Alm
> ...



Lecker, hört sich ja beinahe an wie Hostel 3  Ich meld' mal (auch aufgrund des massiven Drucks, der da auch mich ausgeübt wurde) für den Herbst Interesse an. Natürlich inkl. der Wohnung, damit euch solche Szenen wie oben erspart bleiben...

Weiss eigentlich einer, was aus dem Simon geworden ist ? Ist der etwa in ein fernöstliches Land versetzt worden, wo der den Menschen in die Augen schauen kann ?


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Juni 2012)

nej, aber wie ich gerade gesehen habe, ist de_reu (delf) "mittlerweile" in hamburg... war auch ne dufte type.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juni 2012)

Yo, da sind mittlerweile eine ganze Menge raus, aber der harte Kern existiert weiter...


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2012)

@steppi

Die Details zur Alm hättest Du Dir sparen sollen :kotz:


Der Rest hört sich gut an. Weiss gar nicht, was immer alle gegen den FR haben. Wohl zu anstrengend 

@zerg

Simon ist offensichtlich tatsächlich abhanden gekommen... in Alpi ist er ja auch nicht dabei - das erste Mal seit 7 Jahren lässt er den traditionellen Bikeurlaub ausfallen. Schade... vielleicht mag er uns oder unsere kurzen Witze (Kurzenwitze?) nicht mehr und hat neue Freunde gefunden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2012)

Es gab einfach keine Veranlassung für den FR. Der DH hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht und als Abwechslung ist der Flow gerade richtig.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre am 30. Juni nach Todtnau. Robert kommt wohl auch und der Walde hat es glaube auch notiert. Evtl. kommt ja noch einer von Euch Heimschei$$ern mit dazu.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2012)

@DD
Du baust hier einen wahnsinnigen psychischen Druck auf uns auf. Weis nicht ob ich damit klar komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2012)

Da setze ich noch einen drauf: am 30. Juni bin ich mit Björn und Anselm in Davos, 10.000hm-Tour fahren  Guckst Du www.bahnentour.ch

Nix mit heime schei$$en


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2012)

Draufsetzen 

Downgrade nenne ich das


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juni 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da setze ich noch einen drauf: am 30. Juni bin ich mit Björn und Anselm in Davos, 10.000hm-Tour fahren  Guckst Du www.bahnentour.ch
> 
> Nix mit heime schei$$en



Das sieht sau gut aus.
Ich kann da aber dieses Jahr nicht hin. Wir bekommen Mitte Juli nochmal Zuwachs zur Family.

Sag doch mal bescheid wenn du mal wieder ne Runde durch den Schönbuch drehst. Ich würd gerne mal wieder mitkommen. Das klappt gut wenn ich die kleine bei Bekannten in Herrenberg lassen kann. Dann hat meine Frau daheim ihre Ruhe.

Das Freak hab ich jeztz auch so ziemlich endgültig fertig  geht geil.
Muss mal wieder neue Bilder machen.

Der SMS ist bei Facebook ziemlich aktiv; aber nicht bikemäßig. Muss ihn mal fragen ob er noch radeln geht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2012)

Hab den Link eben erst gesehen. Das geht ja mit Lift bergan.
Sehr fein sieht das ja schon aus. Würde beim nächsten mal dabei sein. Oder mal mit den Jungs hier runter fahren. 
1400hm schaff ich auch noch an einem ganzen Tag.

Viel Spaß


----------



## zerg10 (15. Juni 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab den Link eben erst gesehen. Das geht ja mit Lift bergan.
> Sehr fein sieht das ja schon aus. Würde beim nächsten mal dabei sein. Oder mal mit den Jungs hier runter fahren.
> 1400hm schaff ich auch noch an einem ganzen Tag.
> 
> Viel Spaß



Hihihihi, da hat der Steppi bei 10.000Hm kurz Angst bekommen...


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juni 2012)

Ja, wer lesen kann... 

@backwoods:
Gehe nachher in den Schönbuch, allerdings mit Trailer und Kind  Wir fahren regelmäßig Mittwoch Abend, 19:00. Ansonsten spontan... Schick' mir bitte mal Deine aktuelle Telefonnummer (mobil), dann klappt das mit dem Verabreden auch 

...und Glückwunsch noch zum bevorstehenden Familien-Zuwachs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (16. Juni 2012)

Wow...dieses Davos Ding hört sich ziemlich geil an!


----------



## mantra (16. Juni 2012)

Hab mich in diese Bahnentour mal etwas eingelesen...habt ihr vor das an einem Tag zu schaffen?


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2012)

Nee, wir teilen auf. Ein Tag auf den Trails um Klosters, ein Tag Davos. Ist entspannter. Und vielleicht fahren wir auch noch ein paar andere Trails...

Apropos andere Trails: bin morgen Mittag erstmals seit Jahren wieder in StuggiBuggi mit dem Bike unterwegs. Wir starten gegen halb zwölf - vielleicht kann sich von den Seggels hier ja auch jemand aufraffen  Einfach bei mir melden, dann gibt's Details!


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juni 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nee, wir teilen auf. Ein Tag auf den Trails um Klosters, ein Tag Davos. Ist entspannter. Und vielleicht fahren wir auch noch ein paar andere Trails...
> 
> Apropos andere Trails: bin morgen Mittag erstmals seit Jahren wieder in StuggiBuggi mit dem Bike unterwegs. Wir starten gegen halb zwölf - vielleicht kann sich von den Seggels hier ja auch jemand aufraffen  Einfach bei mir melden, dann gibt's Details!



na dann viel spass. ist für mich zu kurzfristig.
wir könnten natürlich auch mal ne runde zusamme trailern. so mit spielplatz für die kids, eis, kuchen, bier... bietet sich da bei dir was an? ansonsten hier z.b. katzenbacher hof (neuer abenteuerspielplatz), bärenschlössle, oder am rot/schwarzwildgehege tiere angucken....
wenn meine bessere hälfte dann wiede fit ist können wir die kids auch am spielplatz lassen und alleine noch ne runde über die trails fahren.


der rest kommt per pn


----------



## mantra (17. Juni 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nee, wir teilen auf. Ein Tag auf den Trails um Klosters, ein Tag Davos. Ist entspannter. Und vielleicht fahren wir auch noch ein paar andere Trails...



Mmmhhh...das hört sich echt gut an! Bin schon fast dazu geneigt mich ein zu klinken...

Welche Art von Rad nehmt ihr mit?


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juni 2012)

@mantra

Wir nehmen jeweils das passende Rad mit  Für Anselm ist das sein Speci Enduro, für Björn wohl ein 29er Fully, für mich mein Argon FR. Hat ja immerhin 150mm an der Front, am Heck verlasse ich mich auf DH-Schlappen  Es kommen noch ein paar Jungs aus Bern und aus dem Allgäu mit - wird also ohnehin eine größere Truppe mit unterschiedlichsten Bikes und Fahrstilen. Kannst gern mit, haben ohnehin noch kein Hotel gebucht. Anreise am Freitag Abend....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2012)

Da das meiste per Lift zu erledigen ist hätte ich schon Bock. Bis wann seid ihr denn unterwegs? Aber irgendwann seid ihr sicher auch zu viel. 

Macht ihr das evtl dieses Jahr nochmal?


----------



## Koeni (17. Juni 2012)

ich bin wahrscheinlich kommenden Samstag in Beerfelden. Falls sich jemand anschließen will...


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juni 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> ich bin wahrscheinlich kommenden Samstag in Beerfelden. Falls sich jemand anschließen will...



"wahrscheinlich" 

Schau'n mer mal 

@steppi:

Freitag - Sonntag. Wiederholung? Wenn's Spass macht, ja


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2012)

Wiederholung wär gut. 
Will auch mal geile trails fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (18. Juni 2012)

Na Mike dann lass doch dir Todtnau Aktion verschieben und dort mitgehen!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2012)

...es gibt sogar Leute, die machen das Ding mit dem DH-Bike. 

@steppi: so kannst Du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen - geile Trails UND neues Demo fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2012)

Hab heute mal geschaut wo das ist. Leider muss ich Montag wieder arbeiten und somit wird das sonntags mit biken und dann nach Wiesbaden fahren nix. Da Penn ich ich sicher ein und das bringt es nicht. Wenn ich nächste Woche in wiesbaden bin, Versuch ich mal noch einen Tag Urlaub zu bekommen. Evtl. klappt es ja. Wäre schon sehr geil.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn, dann mit enduro.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade noch eine Idee. Aber mal ne andere Frage, was soll das denn kosten?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2012)

Was kostet es denn eigentlich?


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2012)

Wor fahren ohne Guide, d.h. Hotelkosten zzgl. Lift für Bikes zzgl. Sprit und Essen. Viele Hotels bieten Pakete "Übernachtung inkl. Liftkarte" an, da kommen dann jeweils die Kosten für Biketransport drauf. Ist halt beim Liftpass nicht inklusive...

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die genauen Preise noch nicht recherchiert, ein bisschen was darfst Du also noch selbst machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2012)

Jo jo. Bin mim Handy hält nur begrenzt unterwegs. 
Bin mit Robert am Start! Freu mich schon!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2012)

Saugeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2012)

Da sagte was.


----------



## mantra (18. Juni 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Saugeil!



Find ich auch!!!

Ich freu mich schon wie Harry!

Wie koordinieren wir die Hotelgeschichte? Wer kümmert sich denn bei Euch darum?


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2012)

Hier mal was Anderes aus Schweden... immer nur Trails, Sprünge und Kurven sind ja langweilig 





So langsam klappt's mit dem Kleinen


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2012)

Alter Schwede, die haben dir den Sattel geklaut


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wer ist denn nun am Sa in Beerfelden?
Koni? Dirk?

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht schon wieder nach Beerfelden...


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juni 2012)

Habe mich umentschieden... werde den HW1 Burg Teck - Bad Urach fahren. Muss mein SetUp für die 10.000hm-Tour ordnungsgemäß testen 

Auch Bock? Je nach Variante 30-40km feinster Singletrail, gern auch technisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Juni 2012)

Dirk, Danke für Deine Antwort.

Vermutlich hätte ich auf dem genannten HW auch meinen Spaß, aber ich werde am Sa entweder nach Albstadt oder Bad Wildbad fahren.

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße


----------



## Koeni (23. Juni 2012)

Sorry, hab vergessen nochmal zu antworten. Ich fahr nachher nach Beerfelden. Ich probier mal ob deine Handynr noch stimmt bei mir


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. Juni 2012)

Koeni schrieb:


> Sorry, hab vergessen nochmal zu antworten. Ich fahr nachher nach Beerfelden. Ich probier mal ob deine Handynr noch stimmt bei mir



Guten Morgen Koni,

schon i. O. Handy-Nr. passt noch. Habe Deine SMS erhalten.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß in Beerfelden. Eventuell klappt es ja das nächste Mal.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Koeni (26. Juni 2012)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen welches safety jacket unter den leatt brace passen ?

Ach nee, ihr fahrt ja alle nur noch mit Knieschützern und Helm


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2012)

Walde hat glaube eins. Oder?


----------



## mantra (26. Juni 2012)

Ne...der Walde nicht. Zumindest hab ich bei ihm keines in Erinnerung?!

Der Björn und der Thorsten hatten letztes Jahr in Pila ne Neck Brace an....

Gibt einige Jackets die speziell für die Verwendung von Neckbraces gemacht sind. Leatt selber macht z.B. eines.

Ansonsten gibts in dem Neckbrace Thread im Downhillbereich einiges über kompatibele Jackets zu lesen...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,

habe das Leatt GPX Club II
http://www.leatt-brace.com/index.php/choose-your-sport/mx/leatt-gpx-club-ii

und folgende Jackets:

661 VAPOR PRESSURE SUIT
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=dc4ce1cb-8213-478d-989d-1c5c032d6ad5 

TLD BP 7855
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=104&id=18400

Bei der 661 mußte ich vom Rückenprotektor die oberste Platte entfernen, da das Leatt ansonsten viel zu hoch und locker sitzt.

Bei der TLD kann man die Polster einzeln herausnehmen. 
Bei Verwendung des Nackenschutzes einfach vorne und hinten jeweils das oberste Polster herausnehmen und das Leatt sitzt in den dafür vorgesehenen Aussparungen.

Ich habe zwar eine passable Einstellung für das Leatt in Kombination mit den Jackets gefunden, jedoch noch nicht die für mich optimale Einstellung.

@mantra: Leatt und TLD hatte ich u. a. in Osternohe an. Solltest Du eigentlich gesehen haben.


Viele Grüße



PS: Bin am Sa in Albstadt.


----------



## Koeni (30. Juni 2012)

Walde hat schon ewig eins, er war nur immer zu faul zum einstellen weshalb das Teil ein Jahr originalverpackt rumlag .
Ich fahr's mit der 661 pro pressure suit und das ist trotz abgenommener oberer platte am Rücken nicht so der hit. Muss jetzt mal rumüberlegen, die Jacke is eh nicht gut bei mir von der Passform her.


----------



## mantra (1. Juli 2012)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> @mantra: Leatt und TLD hatte ich u. a. in Osternohe an. Solltest Du eigentlich gesehen haben.



Puhh...das hab ich jetzt so garnicht auf dem Schirm! Sieht man mal wieder wie aufmerksam ich bin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf Lac blanc oder todtnau am nächsten we?
Quasi anschwitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. Juli 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf Lac blanc oder todtnau am nächsten we?
> Quasi anschwitzen



Schon wieder Todtnau... War ich doch erst gestern...
Werde wohl kurzfristig / spontan entscheiden, wo ich dann am 14.07. hinfahre.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2012)

Walde, Du Sau!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. Juli 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Walde, Du Sau!



Ja, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Schön griffig. Nicht zu warm. Sehr wenig los. Keine Defekte oder Stürze.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich nicht letzte Woche in Davos gewesen wäre, wäre ich auch in Todtnau gewesen.

Hier hat vorhin gepisst wie´s Vieh. Hab gerade mal meiner Gabel frisches Schmieröl gegönnt. Frag mich ehrlich gesagt wo das immer hingeht. Da kommt fast nix mehr raus. 
Gabel hab ich auch noch gute 7mm rausgezogen und den Lenktwinkel etwas abgeflacht. Mal gucken. Hat sich gestern aufm Hometrail gut angefühlt


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich werd' diese Woche mal die üblichen Trails abfahren, damit ich nicht so völlig unvorbereitet nach Italien komme...

@Mike
Trails, nicht Parks


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2012)

Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich muss doch testen, ob der Dämpferumbau wirklich funktioniert hat...

Weiss zufällig einer, wie unser Hotel in Sauze heisst ? Der Dirk will es mir irgendwie nicht sagen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Juli 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich werd' diese Woche mal die üblichen Trails abfahren, damit ich nicht so völlig unvorbereitet nach Italien komme...
> 
> @Mike
> Trails, nicht Parks



Sofern Du Dich von Skateparks fernhältst sollte ja nichts passieren...

Trotzdem: Bitte aufpassen.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juli 2012)

Guckst Du hier



Deine Anfrage ist im Übrigen nie bei mir angekommen... solltest mal Deine Kontaktinfo aktualisieren, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2012)

@dd
Danke schön... Aber normale Emails sind alle angekommen, schau mal in deinen Spamfilter.

Die Bar sieht ein bisschen nach Blue Oyster Club aus, aber solange es da kaltes Bier gibt


----------



## sms (9. Juli 2012)

@dd

Mein Kalender sagt:


ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!


----------



## dangerousD (11. Juli 2012)

Nachträglich noch danke  

Wo treibst Du Dich eigentlich rum? Und vor allem: gehst Du überhaupt noch Biken? 
Man sieht und hört ja nix mehr...


----------



## sms (11. Juli 2012)

Im Moment ist alles ein bisschen viel


----------



## zerg10 (29. Juli 2012)

Reisegruppe 218 ist wieder daheim. War alles im allem doch sehr genial 

Thx an DD für das Organisieren und special thx an Björn fürs Anfixen   Wegen mir können wir da nächstes Jahr gerne nochmal hin. Achso, weder die Managerin noch die Mädels vom Roomservice hatten irgendwas an uns zu beanstanden...

CU in Bmais *hihihi*


----------



## Koeni (29. Juli 2012)

... heißt Du hast bald n Scalp odern n Pulse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. Juli 2012)

Öhem, könnte passieren, also das mit dem Scalp  Nur wohl leider nicht bis BMais...


----------



## boerni (4. August 2012)

habe es wahr gemacht und mir nen neues Bike rausgelassen. Fotos folgen.

Björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2012)

Enduro oder DH? Wir sind gespannt 

Bin heute in Beerfelden. Wollte morgen nach Todtnau. Aber das Wetter sieht net so dolle aus. Dieses Jahr ist das wie ein Fluch bzw. eine Verschwörung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2012)

Männer, Pila hat sich oben wohl gut verändert.
Leider ist die Cameinstellung bissel Murks. Aber man kann es erahnen. Nächstes Jahr wird Pila auf jeden Fall wieder eine Station!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08...d-die-schnellsten-im-seeding-run-viele-fotos/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2012)

Männer, der Flow Country geht jetzt von oben bis zum ehem. Anfang durch. Knaller.
Bin schon so gespannt


----------



## dangerousD (6. August 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Männer, der Flow Country geht jetzt von oben bis zum ehem. Anfang durch. Knaller.
> Bin schon so gespannt



Apropos: steht jetzt schon ein Datum für B-Mais? Nach den letzten Termingerüchten  habe ich für mich FEST Donnerstag + Freitag, 13.+14.09.2012 reserviert. Werde Mittwoch Abend anreisen, d.h. für mich zwei volle Tage bei leeren Liften zum Fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. August 2012)

Das passt. Ich komme Mittwoch und fahre Sonntag. Muss nur noch Urlaub beantragen. Sollte aber kein Problem werden. Werde das machen sobald ich wieder ZUgriff aufs  Programm habe. Habe dummerweise mein Passwort geändert, alle 75 TAge, und der Server packts "ausnahmsweise" nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (7. August 2012)

War nicht ursprünglich der Samstag der Abreisetag ? Und sollen wir mal die Endurostrecke nach Deggendorf in Angriff nehmen ? 
Wenn ich mitkomme , steht natürlich auch wieder die Bude zur Verfügung. Derzeitige Belegung wären Mike, Walde und ich. Ein Platz ist also noch frei.


----------



## Backwoods (7. August 2012)

sms schrieb:


> Im Moment ist alles ein bisschen viel



hattest du dir nicht mal eine verstellbare sattelstütze zugelegt?
kann mir jemand einen tip geben was taugt? rock shox, kind shock, etc.

Thx


----------



## dangerousD (7. August 2012)

Backwoods schrieb:


> hattest du dir nicht mal eine verstellbare sattelstütze zugelegt?
> kann mir jemand einen tip geben was taugt? rock shox, kind shock, etc.
> 
> Thx



Könnte sein, dass von sms keine AW kommt... ich hoffe, es läuft wieder besser bei Dir, Großer?


@backwoods
Fahre seit knapp 2.500km die Reverb - drangebaut und vergessen. Absolut problemlos, nach der Laufzeit nur minimal mehr Spiel (im Fahrbetrieb nicht spürbar) und top Funktion. Bin mit meiner Reverb also sehr zufrieden - wobei es wohl eine gewisse Serienstreuung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2012)

Meine Reverb ist auch ok. Leichtes Spiel aber nicht spürbar und auch ohne Problem.


----------



## Koeni (10. August 2012)

Man kann unterwegs nach einem Snakebite das Rad wieder mit einer Dämpferpumpe aufpumpen wenn man keine normale Pumpe hat 



...dauert nur etwas


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2012)

Ich glaube da muss man vieeel Zeit mitbringen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2012)

@Zerg
Bist Du in Bmais dabei oder nicht? Wäre wichtig zu wissen.
Dementsprechend würde ich dann noch ein Zimmer buchen oder auch nicht.

Gruß und schönes WE.


----------



## zerg10 (10. August 2012)

Schau mal bei Post #3375. Natürlich bin ich dabei, als ob das schon mal anders gewesen wäre  Muss nur noch den Walde überreden, das wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mitkomme , steht natürlich auch wieder die Bude zur Verfügung. Derzeitige Belegung wären Mike, Walde und ich. Ein Platz ist also noch frei.



Der Satz beginnt mit dem Wort "wenn". Deshalb meine Anfrage 
Aber gut steht nur die frage wann ihr kommt. 

Urlaub ist bei mir geklärt!


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Meine Reverb ist auch ok. Leichtes Spiel aber nicht spürbar und auch ohne Problem.



Jo, danke! das votum war eindeutig. die tests in der bike und in der mountain bike auch - testsieger, leichteste, und vom preis von denen die in frage kommen die 2. günstigste. die kind shock ohne remote wäre noch etwas billiger. kenne aber nur einen der die fährt.

bleiben nur die fragen: habt ihr den hebel links oder rechts?
gibts die irgendwo billiger als 208,- ohne entlüftungskit oder 239,- mit?
bzw. braucht man das entlüftungskit überhaupt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2012)

Preise hab ich keine Ahnung. Hab meine vom Stefan. Ich hab bisher noch nix entlüftet.


----------



## mantra (10. August 2012)

entlüftungskit ist sinnvoll da man die leitun kürzen muss. 

ich hab die variante hebel rechts welchen ich aber links unter dem lenker montiert habe. hat imo vorteil bei stürtzen oder einfach beim abstellen des rades auf lenker und sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (10. August 2012)

ach ja...nach aktuellem stand werd ich vermutlich für bmais keinen urlaub bekommen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2012)

Robert, mach mal Druck auf deinen Chef. Wäre schade wenn das nicht klappt.


----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass von sms keine AW kommt... ich hoffe, es läuft wieder besser bei Dir, Großer?
> 
> 
> @backwoods
> Fahre seit knapp 2.500km die Reverb - drangebaut und vergessen. Absolut problemlos, nach der Laufzeit nur minimal mehr Spiel (im Fahrbetrieb nicht spürbar) und top Funktion. Bin mit meiner Reverb also sehr zufrieden - wobei es wohl eine gewisse Serienstreuung gibt.



Eine letzte Frage zum Thema Reverb hab ich doch noch:
Kann man die Dinger unten kürzen oder geht die Hydraulik auch bei einer Reverb 125 in 420 länge bis nach ganz unten?


----------



## dangerousD (12. August 2012)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Eine letzte Frage zum Thema Reverb hab ich doch noch:
> Kann man die Dinger unten kürzen oder geht die Hydraulik auch bei einer Reverb 125 in 420 länge bis nach ganz unten?



 NEIN, NICHT KÜRZBAR!


----------



## mantra (12. August 2012)

nicht kürzbar aber auf eine andere länge umbaubar. ob das halbwegs rentabel ist habe ich noch nie überprüft. 
wenn du willst kann ich das am donnerstag für dich heraus finden.


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2012)

@B-Mais:

Ich werde mich beim Schäffler einquartieren - mir ist das zuviel Gegurke am Morgen und Abends 

@dirtmag:
Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Dir aus? Bist Du dabei? Hätte noch ein Plätzchen im Zimmer frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (13. August 2012)

mantra schrieb:


> nicht kürzbar aber auf eine andere länge umbaubar. ob das halbwegs rentabel ist habe ich noch nie überprüft.
> wenn du willst kann ich das am donnerstag für dich heraus finden.



Danke für's Angebot - ist aber nicht mehr notwendig.

Hab mit jetzt ne Reverb 125 in 380 mm rausgelassen.
Die sollte (halbwegs) passen. Meine Thomson ist jetzt auch 370 oder so.

Problem ist die etwas mäßige Qualität meines Rahmens von Fusion. Je tiefer die Stütze reingeht desto schwerer wirds weil der unten immer enger wird.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2012)

@DD
Wir werden uns auch beim Schäffler einquartieren. Hab mein Zimmer bereits gebucht.


----------



## dirtmag (16. August 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @dirtmag:
> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Dir aus? Bist Du dabei? Hätte noch ein Plätzchen im Zimmer frei


Oha, lang nicht mehr hier rein geschaut. Ich bin vom 12-17.09. in Kirchberg/Tirol, erst 2 Tage Alpentrails schredden und dann Endurorennen fahren. Ick freu mir 

Nach Bmais wollte ich im September/Oktober fahren, blöd das sich das jetzt überschneidet.


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2012)

Also, ich habe auch ein Zimmer beim Schaeffler   Lecker Schaeffler-Steak, hmmm...

Wer von der Bande hier ist denn nun dabei? Bei soviel Meldungen habe ich den Überblick verloren 

Also steppi ist gesetzt, ich auch (und bei mir ist noch ein Bett frei  ).

Wer noch?


----------



## mantra (31. August 2012)

Ich muss leider passen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2012)

Was ist mit Torsten? Kommt der mal rum? 
Ich freu mich schon. Freitag Spicak.


----------



## zerg10 (3. September 2012)

Ich glaube, ich habe das letzte Einzelzimmer beim Scheffler bekommen. Bin nur noch in der Verhandlung, ob ich die Karre bekomme...


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2012)

@steppi
Torti habe ich noch nicht erreicht - der jagt wohl noch irgendwelchen Röcken nach  Dafür bringe ich den Hebbe mit, mein Zimmer ist also jetzt auch belegt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2012)

Mein Bett wird nur durch mich belegt sein! 
Freu mich.  Bin am we ggf noch in todtnau. 

Torsten wollte ja wegen der wies'n wohl eh net kommen.


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2012)

In meinem Bett liege ich auch allein  Aber im Zimmer sind ja zwei Betten 

Todtnau wird nix, bin Trail-km schrubben im Schwarzwald. Dem Argon nochmal die Sporen geben, bevor der Ersatz kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung wieviele Betten im Zimmer sind. 
Viel Spaß beim treten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2012)

Hab gerade drüber nachgedacht wie geil ein nightride auf dem flowcountry wäre.


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2012)

Ich bringe mal Licht mit. Hebbe wird das auch gefallen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2012)

Ich hab nur ein Bike dabei. Spare mir das also mit dem Licht. Geil isses aber sicher. 
Da hab ich Dir aber wieder ne Fluse ins Ohr gesetzt


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2012)

Wieso, ist Deine Lichtanlage fest an Deinem Enduro installiert? 

Dein Demo ist doch leicht, läßt sich auch hoch schieben  So steil ist der Trail nicht, weiß ich aus Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr. Los, bring' Dein Licht mit!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2012)

Wenn ich's nicht vergesse.
Warum muss ich auch immer sagen was ich denke?


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2012)

So kennen wir Dich halt, und extra umgewöhnen wollen sich die meisten hier sicher nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2012)

Ach wie geil war todtnau!!
Neuer Anlieger nach dem Gap. Knaller. Hoffentlich schaff ich es nochmal.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute,

bevor wir auf Seite 2 verschwinden, hier ein kleines Bike-Update von mir.

Cotic Rocket - I like!  

Nach dem Aufbau:




Auf Tour:









Cheers,

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (1. Oktober 2012)

Geilo!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2012)

Mir gefällt es auch. 
Aber der flaschenhalter sieht schon komisch aus. Also der Ort.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2012)

Jup. Geht aber ausgesprochen gut - die Flasche fängt weniger Dreck, und wider Erwarten stört es überhaupt nicht beim Pedalieren. Ziemlich lässig 

Und die Karre ist verdammt schnell - musste einige Linien optimieren


----------



## zerg10 (2. Oktober 2012)

Welches Nicolai issen dafür in Rente gegangen ?  Und weil ja immer einer meckern muss, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau, muss ich sagen, dass mir der Übergang Oberrohr/Sitzrohr nicht gefällt. Ansonsten sieht 1x10 echt schön clean aus...


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Welches Nicolai issen dafür in Rente gegangen ?  Und weil ja immer einer meckern muss, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau, muss ich sagen, dass mir der Übergang Oberrohr/Sitzrohr nicht gefällt. Ansonsten sieht 1x10 echt schön clean aus...



Das Argon steht vorerst zerlegt unterm Tisch  Und was den Übergang angeht: das ist schönster Stahlbau! Mir gefällt's


----------



## mantra (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds jedes Mal wenn ich die Bilder anschau geiler als beim letzten Mal!!! Hammer Karre!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2012)

mantra schrieb:


> Ich finds jedes Mal wenn ich die Bilder anschau geiler als beim letzten Mal!!! Hammer Karre!!!



Geht mir beim Fahren damit genau so  Hammer Karre!!!


----------



## Backwoods (2. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Stahlbau!


 

Was wiegt das Bike?
So dünn sehen die Rohre gar nicht aus.

Hast du ne 2-Step drinnen?

Ich hab seit dem Frühjahr meine Lyrik mit einem weissen Casting umgebaut.
Jetzt passt besser zum Freak - muss mal wieder Bilder machen, auch wegen der Reverb.


----------



## mantra (2. Oktober 2012)

Dirk...ich will auch mal!!!

Wie wärs denn am 14.10. in Treuchtlingen zur www.enduroseries.net? Ich such noch Mitstreiter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2012)

@mantra
Der Max, der in Sause war, ist auch in Treuchtlichen. Und 2 weitere Leute von uns.
Der Stefan (Dirtmag), soweit mir bekannt, auch.

Ich nicht


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2012)

@Backwoods

Keine Sorge, das mit dem Konifizieren klappt bei Stahl auch  Es sind ja Rohre, keine Stangen  Der Rahmen wiegt inkl. Dämpfer 3,7kg, das ist rund ein Kilo mehr als das Argon. Als Komplettrad hatte das Argon knapp 13kg, das Rocket ist mit den Teilen vom Argon aufgebaut und sollte also irgendwo um die 14kg liegen. Und nun? 
 @mantra
Hatte ich überlegt, aber der 14. passt nicht. Außerdem würde ich da selbst mit dem Hobel fahren  Wie sieht es am kommenden Sonntag aus? Evtl. steht Todtnau an, aber noch hat sich niemand zur Mitfahrt bekannt. Die Alternative heißt HW1 von Burg Teck nach Bad Urach und zurück, was für Frühstarter und Langfahrer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab hier auch noch niemanden für Todtnau. Könnt kotzen.


----------



## mantra (2. Oktober 2012)

Na das Du nicht hingehst weiß ich ja schon  Schade ists trotzdem...

ich bin auf jeden fall sehr gespannt!!!


----------



## mantra (2. Oktober 2012)

mmmhhh...das mit sonntag wäre zu überlegen...

wieviele hm hat der hw1 denn?


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2012)

mantra schrieb:


> mmmhhh...das mit sonntag wäre zu überlegen...
> 
> wieviele hm hat der hw1 denn?



Hin und zurück knapp 1.000hm auf etwa 45km.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute,

nach langer Zeit heute mal wieder eine Runde ausserhalb vom Schönbuch gedreht... mit einem Kollegen von Fellbach nach ES. Da gibt es ein paar schöne Trails, Perle war aber wohl der "Flowtrail", der wild mitten im Wald liegt. Wahnsinn... fast 200hm und knapp 2km lang, gebaut mit Sprüngen, Wellen und richtig guten Anliegern. Super geshapet, top in Schuss - keine Bremswellen oder Löcher. Hut ab vor dem Macher/den Machern!  Da hat sich jemand verdammt viel Mühe gemacht.
Das Ding könnte auch im Bikepark stehen...

Prädikat: wieder hinfahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (3. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hin und zurück knapp 1.000hm auf etwa 45km.



Klingt gut  

War heute auch 48 Km unterwegs und bin jetzt richtig geplättet.
Am Sonntag kann ich aber leider nicht, da wir am Samstag Heimspieltag haben und ich dann schon mit dicken Beinen los müsste 

Der Trail an der Burg Dischingen ist übringens auch recht gut geworden.
War schon lange nicht mehr dort. Botnang etc. ist alles beim alten. Für Bergheim hatte ich nicht mehr genug Power.


----------



## Backwoods (3. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> nach langer Zeit heute mal wieder eine Runde ausserhalb vom Schönbuch gedreht... mit einem Kollegen von Fellbach nach ES. Da gibt es ein paar schöne Trails, Perle war aber wohl der "Flowtrail", der wild mitten im Wald liegt. Wahnsinn... fast 200hm und knapp 2km lang, gebaut mit Sprüngen, Wellen und richtig guten Anliegern. Super geshapet, top in Schuss - keine Bremswellen oder Löcher. Hut ab vor dem Macher/den Machern!  Da hat sich jemand verdammt viel Mühe gemacht.
> Das Ding könnte auch im Bikepark stehen...
> ...



seid ihr oben am kernen turm vorbeigekommen?
da gabs fürher ja auch den trial durch die "schlucht" oder ne gute "abfahrt" runter richtung rommelshausen.

würde mich auch mal interessieren wenn du nochmal fährst.


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2012)

@Backwoods

Jup, waren auch am Turm. Beim nächsten Mal gebe ich Bescheid!

@all
Da sich für Todtnau niemand gefunden hat, gehe ich auch nicht. HW1 wird bei der Wettervorhersage allerdings auch nix - feuchter Kalkschiefer gehört nicht zu den von mir bevorzugten Untergründen. Werde - sofern es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet - in Stuttgart unterwegs sein. Start ab Vaihingen, 09:30.


Cheers,

der D


----------



## agro (12. Oktober 2012)

...der Trail in ES

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24100

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2012)

Schicker Trail!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mein Mitfahrer nicht abspringt bin ich Samstag in Todtnau.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wenn mein Mitfahrer nicht abspringt bin ich Samstag in Todtnau.



Das klappt bei mir nicht... bin Umzugshelfer in der Schweiz. Dafür am Sonntag aber wohl zum Saisonausklang in Laax, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Das Cotic will mal richtige Berge sehen 

Ist das dann Dein letzter Besuch in Todtnau für dieses Jahr, oder gedenkst Du, am letzten Oktober-WE nochmal zu gehen? Das hatte ich jetzt nämlich mal angepeilt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das Wetter gut wird und ich zeit habe, würde ich auch nochmal fahren. 
Viel Spaß in laax. 
Zieht der pörn um?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2012)

OH Mann,
nirgends sind Swampthing FR 2,35 zu bekommen.

Hat von Euch noch wer einen neuen übrig oder weis wo ich einen bekommen kann????

Im Winter gibt es keine Matschreifen und im Sommer keine Sommerreifen. Bikeindustrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2012)

@Steppi

Keine Ahnung, ob pörn umzieht. Ich helfe einem anderen Kumpel 

Wegen Todtnau: behalten wir mal den Wetterbericht im Auge...

Wegen Wetter: Deine Reifen bekommst Du z.B. bei Chainreactioncycles, vorrätig als Single Ply Variante, 2,35" in 42a. Vielleicht etwas klebrig.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2012)

Das hab ich auch gesehen. Ich denke aber die haben sich verschrieben.
IN D bekommt man keinen single 2,35 in 42 
Ich denke es ist ein dual. Bin verwirrt


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gesehen. Ich denke aber die haben sich verschrieben.
> IN D bekommt man keinen single 2,35 in 42
> Ich denke es ist ein dual. Bin verwirrt



Das sind ja auch Inselaffen, die haben andere Sachen als in D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt mal im ernst. Meinst des is nen Single?


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2012)

So sehe ich das. Die dazugehörigen Bewertungen lassen es vermuten. Und wenn es denn doch die DH-Version wäre, nehme ich sie Dir ab... Ganz im Ernst. Beruhigt Dich das?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2012)

Könnte mich beruhigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (18. Oktober 2012)

Süß ihr zwei


----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2012)

@_Steppi_

Wie war Todtnau?

Bei mir wird es mit Todtnau nächstes WE nix - habe gestern auf 4 Abfahrten in Laax mehr hm und km gesammelt als bei 10 Abfahrten in Todtnau - und das auf meinem Enduro. Sagen wir mal, mein alter Körper hat die Abfahrtssaison jetzt abgeschlossen und braucht Erholung  Aber es hat Spaß gemacht, bei bestem Wetter mal wieder einen alpinen DH-Trail zu fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2012)

Schön das Du auch Spaß hattest. Aber das war ja auch zu erwarten.
Bestes Wetter und Trails 

Todtnau:

Also ich bin ja nun seit vielen Jahren dort. Samstag waren mit die besten Bedingungen die ich dort je erlebt habe. Der Boden war perfekt. Genau zwischen feucht und trocken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zumindest da wo es drauf ankommt. Ansonsten war es trocken!
Ich musste mir einmal mit 6 Leuten den DH teilen und ich musste einmal 5 min am Lift anstehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab mir auch seit Jahren mal wieder die Zeit genommen mal nen Streckenabschnitt anzusehen. Krass wie sich das verändert hat. Bekommt man sonst ja nie mit. Man fragt sich ja sonst nur warum man die Linie nicht mehr so trifft 

Hab dann mit Annett in Todtnau auf dem Markt noch nen Cappu getrunken und nen Streuselkirschkuchen gegessen und mich über meine ca. 28 DH Kilometer gefreut.

Rundum ein mehr als perfekter Tag.

Insgesamt waren so geschätzte 30 Leute im Park. Die waren aber alle auf dem Wildride. Ich habe echt 5 von 8 Fahrten alleine auf dem DH verbracht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann war meine Karte leer und nochmal ne 20er vor dem Winter war quatsch.

Wollte jetzt am WE wieder, aber das Wetter soll ja nix werden.
Ach ja, mein Mitfahrer war krank und ich war alleine vor Ort.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Oktober 2012)

Der halbe Tag in Albstadt war auch toll...


----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt am WE wieder, aber das Wetter soll ja nix werden.



Ja, sehe ich auch gerade... 3°C und Schneeregen für Samstag vorhergesagt.

Ich denke, wir haben alle den richtigen Abschluss gefunden  - auch wenn es schade ist, dass wir nicht nochmal gemeinsam in Todtnau waren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, sehe ich auch gerade... 3°C und Schneeregen für Samstag vorhergesagt.
> 
> Ich denke, wir haben alle den richtigen Abschluss gefunden  - auch wenn es schade ist, dass wir nicht nochmal gemeinsam in Todtnau waren.


 
So isses!
Das nächste Jahr kommt bestimmt. Bis dahin fahre ich mit meinem Demo hier noch bissle am Feldi.


----------



## zerg10 (6. November 2012)

Was mir gerade zu dem anstehenden Cart-Event einfällt, in Böblingen entsteht gerade eine eKart-Bahn, da könnten wir dann nächstes Jahr 'rumheizen...


----------



## dangerousD (7. November 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade zu dem anstehenden Cart-Event einfällt, in Böblingen entsteht gerade eine eKart-Bahn, da könnten wir dann nächstes Jahr 'rumheizen...



Öko! Dann bringt aber jeder sein Müsli selbst mit. Und der Strom muss regenerativ gewonnen sein 



Naja, so hätten wir wenigstens ein gutes Gewissen. Und Du setzt sicher auf das hohe Drehmoment der E-Motoren


----------



## zerg10 (7. November 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...Naja, so hätten wir wenigstens ein gutes Gewissen. Und Du setzt sicher auf das hohe Drehmoment der E-Motoren



Das sowieso , aber irgendwer hatte beim letzten Mal nach eKarts gefragt und solange die nicht 29" haben...


----------



## Koeni (12. November 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an Nightrides ? Jobbedingt wird das für mich diese Saison ein Thema. Licht ist schon im Zulauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt mal ein paar Seiten zurückgeblättert, aber nichts sachdienliches gefunden, daher: wann fahrt Ihr denn so sonntags und von wo aus?

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik

P.S.: Schönes Cotic im Thread! Wenn es mal einsam ist, kann es gerne meins besuchen.


----------



## dangerousD (12. November 2012)

@Hockdrik

Ist lange her, dass die Burschen hier mal Sonntags unterwegs waren  Der Thread dient eher dem in Kontakt bleiben...

Mein Cotic fährt regelmäßig Mittwoch abends und auch am WE, meist im Schönbuch ab Herrenberg. Ab und an aber auch in BB oder Stuttgart. Ich poste dann mal, wenn es wieder Gen Stuttgart geht.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2012)

Ah, OK, vielen Dank für die Erläuterung! Gibt es denn auch "echte" Sonntagsfahrer in Stuttgart? 

Ich bin Mittwoch abends auch unterwegs, allerdings tatsächlich eher im Stuttgarter Bereich. Mit den Mittwochsfahrern hier im Forum, wenn ich es mal so früh schaffe und sonst so mit 1-2 Leuten.

Gerne posten, wenn es gen Stuttgart geht. Sonst wäre Schönbuch am WOE auch interessant.

Herzlichen Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## jazzist (13. November 2012)

Hi Hockdrik,

es gibt immerhin Samstagsfahrer und ab und zu Sonntagsfahrer in Stuttgart, vielleicht hilft Dir das auch schon weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=586047

Grüßle
Jazzist


----------



## Hockdrik (13. November 2012)

Danke Dir! Sa 13h von Vaihingen aus würde schon auch passen!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. November 2012)

Hey Jungs, 

ist euch eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass der SoFa Threat am 22.11.12 10 Jahre (in Zahlen: zehn Jahre !!!) alt wird?

Irgend so ein Zerg10 hat das Thema damals aufgemacht, aber der fährt bestimmt kein Fahrrad mehr. 

noch ein Grund mehr am Sonntag den 02.12.12 zur JuBi Runde zu kommen.

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## zerg10 (21. November 2012)

Hihi, ich fahre immer noch MTB, aber da ihr ja alle abgehauen seid, bin ich jetzt auf das motorisierte Zweirad umgestiegen


----------



## dangerousD (21. November 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hihi, ich fahre immer noch MTB, [...]



Was zu beweisen wäre 

Im Übrigen sind sowohl ra.bretzeln, als auch ich nicht weggezogen


----------



## Backwoods (21. November 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sind sowohl ra.bretzeln, als auch ich nicht weggezogen



Da kann ich mich anschliessen.

Obs am 02.12 klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen - der 3. wäre besser
ausserdem kann ich gerade nicht fahren weil ich ne muskelentzündung im linken unterarm hab (ähnlich sehenscheideentzündung). es ist ja noch ein bissl zeit bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (23. November 2012)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hihi, ich fahre immer noch MTB, aber da ihr ja alle abgehauen seid, bin ich jetzt auf das motorisierte Zweirad umgestiegen



Gib Dir 'nen Ruck - das wird dieses Jahr sicherlich mehr denn je 'ne feucht-fröhliche Veranstaltung! Versprochen!


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2012)

Beim Wunschzettelschreiben ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich meinem Dh-Radl eigentlich einen neuen Satz Reifen spendieren könnte. Ich glaube die Minions sind weder super tacky noch sonst irgendwas 

Wie schauts aus mit den Conti Kaiser, den Schwalbe Muddy Marys oder doch lieber wieder Minions ? Mein Fahrstil ist weiterhin "HolzhackerirgendwierunterunddasambesteminTrockenen".


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Dezember 2012)

Egal was. Alles taugt. Wenn es Maxxis sein soll, hab ich hier noch was liegen. Sehr günstig abzugeben. 

Ansonsten meine Reihenfolge. 
Conti Baron in bc 
Schwalbe
Maxxis

Warum dauert zu lange zu schreiben. 
Tel kennste ja. 
Gruß

Ach ja. Bierchen war lecker


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi, evtl. braucht ja wer was davon http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/21040
  @ZERG 
Kannste ggf. die Hose und den Helm brauchen?

Was ist aus der Reifensache geworden?


----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2012)

Lass' mich mal die Weihnachtshysterie überleben und dann reden wir mal darüber. Hose könnte mir gefallen (leg dir mal bitte für mich auf die Seite), bei den Reifen bin ich am Grübeln u. einen Carbon-Helm zermosche ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt...


----------



## mantra (22. Dezember 2012)

Ein etwas modernerer Helm würde Dir bestimmt nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2012)

Glaube auch das er den nicht zermoscht. Preis wäre nat. nen Schnäppchen für den Zerg. 
BM Preis wäre hier nicht gültig 

Dafür bekommst nicht mal nen Hässlichen 

Schöne Weihnachten Männer.


----------



## dangerousD (23. Dezember 2012)

Den Weihnachtsgrüssen schließe ich mich mal an! Laßt es Euch gut gehen... und fahrt mal wieder Rad  Ich habe es gerade getan - das entspannt ungemein 

Cheers,

der D


----------



## Backwoods (2. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues !!

Hat noch jemand frei und zeit/lust zum biken?

Morgen Nachmittag kann ich leider nicht
Sonst siehts aber noch gut aus.

Vorausgesetzt das Wetter taugt.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe Sonntag frei 

Starte 10:00 bei mir zu einer Runde, driver79 ist auch dabei. Gemütliche Trailtour unter Berücksichtigung von driver's Fitness


----------



## Backwoods (4. Januar 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Also ich habe Sonntag frei
> 
> Starte 10:00 bei mir zu einer Runde, driver79 ist auch dabei. Gemütliche Trailtour unter Berücksichtigung von driver's Fitness



Klingt echt verlockend 
Mal sehen was die Family meint....

Einziges Manko: Die Uhrzeit! Unsere Kids schlafen netter weise meistens etwas länger.

Würde es auch ein bissl später passen? Sonst muss ich echt alles geben um pünktlich zu sein.

Den Chris würde ich auch gerne mal wieder treffen.


----------



## beetle (5. Januar 2013)

Wo wollt ihr denn fahren, für den Fall das ich mich anschließen wollte?


----------



## dangerousD (5. Januar 2013)

@beetle:
Schönbuch, HW5 Herrenberg bis Entringen ungefähr.
 @Backwoods:
Das ist doch keine Demokratie hier  10:00 steht, weil es bei mir am besten passt. Und da ich einlade, darf ich bestimmen  Weck' Deine Kids einfach eher  Ich werde wohl wieder halb sechs geweckt...


----------



## Backwoods (5. Januar 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @beetle:
> Schönbuch, HW5 Herrenberg bis Entringen ungefähr.
> @Backwoods:
> Das ist doch keine Demokratie hier  10:00 steht, weil es bei mir am besten passt. Und da ich einlade, darf ich bestimmen  Weck' Deine Kids einfach eher  Ich werde wohl wieder halb sechs geweckt...



Ich werde da sein! 

Deine Handy Nummer hab ich ja.
Ich melde mich morgen früh *gähn mode on* noch telefonisch wegen deiner neuen (?) Adresse. Das Navi muss schliesslich wissen wo ich hin will.

Kannst auch ne PN schreiben.
Ich schaue vorher nochmal rein.

Freue mich
bis denne

Axel


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2013)

Servus Buam,

Sonntag um zehn geht's wieder los... gleiche Truppe 

Dieses Mal halt in weiß und kalt. Gestern beim Nightride war's genial!


----------



## Backwoods (18. Januar 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus Buam,
> 
> Sonntag um zehn geht's wieder los... gleiche Truppe
> 
> Dieses Mal halt in weiß und kalt. Gestern beim Nightride war's genial!



Bei mir gehts leider nicht.
Meine bessere Hälfte geht sporteln und ich werde die Kids bespaßen.

Vielleicht das nächste mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (20. Januar 2013)

Mich hats heute morgen erstmal auf die 5 Buchstaben geworfen, war sauglatt.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Januar 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mich hats heute morgen erstmal auf die 5 Buchstaben geworfen, war sauglatt.



Unsere Tour haben wir wegen Glatteis auch verschoben. Heute kommen meine Ice Spiker  - dann passiert mir sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## boerni (10. Februar 2013)

hi ihr,
hier geht ja auch nicht meh so viel wie früher. 
hab nur mal so vorbei geschaut obs was zu gucken gibt.

Schönen Gruss

Björn


----------



## dangerousD (10. Februar 2013)

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch gerade 

Gerade zurück aus dem verschneiten und von der Sonne wunderschön beschienenen Wald  Hat Spaß gemacht, und Spikes sei Dank bin ich auch auf vereisten Forstwegen ohne Probleme voran gekommen.

Wußtet ihr eigentlich, dass man mit einem kettenbewehrten Harvester auch Anlieger graben kann? Sogar für Dual-Slalom... habe ich heute erst gesehen. Freue mich auf's Frühjahr, dann wird nachgeformt und veredelt


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2013)

Moin, was haben denn die Spikes für eine Halbwertzeit ? Mein ganzjahresfahrender Bekannter hat die Teile nämlich wieder ganz schnell rückgerüstet, weil die Spikes bei Asphalt ganz fix abgefahren waren...


----------



## Backwoods (18. Februar 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Moin, was haben denn die Spikes für eine Halbwertzeit ? Mein ganzjahresfahrender Bekannter hat die Teile nämlich wieder ganz schnell rückgerüstet, weil die Spikes bei Asphalt ganz fix abgefahren waren...



Die Dinger sind wohl kaum für Asphalt gedacht.
Wenn Du damit auf nasser Strasse zügig um die Kurve fährst liegst schneller auf der Nase als mit einem ordentlichen Gummi.

Hab mir das fürs Geschäft auch schon überlegt bin aber deswegen wieder davon abgekommen. Der ein odere andere Kollege fährt aber auch Spikes.

Ich hab dafür morgens immer ein paar schöne Kurven zum driften


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2013)

Definitiv nur für Eis- oder schneebedeckte Untergründe! Auf Asphalt hast Du damit wenig Spass, dafür viel Lärm  Schlamm geht natürlich auch, aber auch dafür gibt es Besseres...


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind wohl kaum für Asphalt gedacht.
> Wenn Du damit auf nasser Strasse zügig um die Kurve fährst liegst schneller auf der Nase als mit einem ordentlichen Gummi.
> 
> Hab mir das fürs Geschäft auch schon überlegt bin aber deswegen wieder davon abgekommen. Der ein odere andere Kollege fährt aber auch Spikes.
> ...



Das man damit möglichst nicht auf Asphalt fahren soll, ist mir schon klar. Aber ich glaube keiner von uns hat den Trail direkt hinter dem Haus, daher ja meine Frage...

Ich warte mal lieber noch ein wenig bis auch der letzte Rest von der weiss-grauen Pest verschwunden ist.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2013)

Ich habe nur 500m Strasse bis Waldboden  Sonst hätte ich die Dinger auch nicht geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Februar 2013)

muss mich hier auch mal wieder zu Worte melden.

Ich hab nur einen vorne drauf, ich drifte nämlich lieber mit dem Hinterrad .
Abnutzung hält sich aber echt in Grenzen, 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2013)

Wer nicht kilometerweit über Eis muss, braucht das nicht. Ich war heute fahren. Geiler Reifen und ab dafür.


----------



## zerg10 (19. Februar 2013)

Mission erfüllt, endlich mal wieder ein wenig Leben hier in den Thread gebracht 

Nachdem es bei uns gestern die ganze Zeit getaut hat und der Morast im Wald jetzt bestimmt knietief (bzw. halstief für Simon  ) ist, hab' ich dann doch lieber das motorisierte Zweirad für den Frühling startklar gemacht.


----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2013)

Weichei!


----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2013)

Bei www.mysportbrands.de gibts noch bis dienstag abend 21:00 uhr günstige maxxis:

z.B. minion front oder rear oder highroller für 17,95
alles in 2.35, Doppelwandige 60TPI Downhillkarkasse
Integrierte Drahtwulst kombiniert mit 42a SuperTacky Mischung.

man muss sich aber bei denen anmelden sonst geht auch der link nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (25. März 2013)

Ich glaube ich hole mir eher ein paar Ski u. bastel die unter mein Radl. 5 Monate Winter geht mir langsam auf die Laune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. März 2013)

Ich war heute das Demo spazieren fahren. Geil! Genau wie am Samstag.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern ihr Bunnys 

Hier fängt es gerade wieder an zu Schneien...


----------



## dangerousD (1. April 2013)

Von mir auch dicke Eier an alle  

Der Schnee ist weg, die Sonne lacht - ratet mal, was der D heut' macht?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2013)

OK, Thread wiederbelebt, aber fahrt Ihr auch wieder?
Hatte mal verstanden, dass Ihr nicht mehr alle in Stuttgart/Umgebung wohnt, Kinder habt etc. und deswegen eher nicht mehr fahrt, aber wenn jetzt doch wieder: 
Sonntags? Wann? Von wo aus? Was?

Ansonsten versuche ich gerade, einen regelmäßigen Sonntags-Treff aufzuziehen.
Morgens ab Degerloch. Nicht ganz so DH-lastig, wie es hier zu sein scheint. Eher All Montain/Freeride/Singletrack-Biken. Oder so. Welche Kategorie ist ja auch egal, aber eben kein Fortstraßen-Kilometer-Fressen.

Wen's interessiert, hier ist der Thread dazu: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10465893#post10465893 

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## zerg10 (4. April 2013)

Sonntagmorgen um 9:00Uhr ? Ne du, lass' mal stecken...


----------



## Hockdrik (4. April 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgen um 9:00Uhr ? Ne du, lass' mal stecken...


----------



## dangerousD (30. April 2013)

Ahoi 

Seid ihr noch da? 

Samstag ist Todtnau angesagt... jaja, ich weiß - schlechte Wetteraussichten. Das geht trotzdem  Sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## zerg10 (30. April 2013)

Sorry, ich nicht. Weisst ja, bin Schönwetter-Pussy...


----------



## dangerousD (1. Mai 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich nicht. Weisst ja, bin Schönwetter-Pussy...



Und ich dachte immer, Du bist eine Allwetter-Pussy


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Mai 2013)

das Wetter soll übrigens gut werden, ich habe nur mangelnden Federweg als Ausrede, noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. Mai 2013)

Nee, mit Dir ist mir das zu gefährlich - habe in Todtnau schonmal einen brechenden Lenker und die Folgen miterleben dürfen. Du bist dafür ja auch so ein Kandidat


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Mai 2013)

och Menno, dabei habe ich ihn so vorsichtig abgebrochen!


----------



## zerg10 (3. Mai 2013)

Mit euch Crash-Kids fahre ich nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2013)

Ach ja, fahren. 
Geht bei euch was am Sonntag? Nicht das ich wirklich dran glaube, aber mir is grad so nach fragen


----------



## dangerousD (16. Mai 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ach ja, fahren.
> Geht bei euch was am Sonntag? Nicht das ich wirklich dran glaube, aber mir is grad so nach fragen



Spielst Du auf Todtnau an?  Ich bin Sonntag in Albstadt, Björn bei seinem neuen Job auf den Sack gehen 

Ansonsten könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, das WE nach Pfingsten nochmal nach Todtnau zu fahren.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Mai 2013)

Ich habe gerade unseren Sommerurlaub fest gemacht.
Und zwar ziemlich genau in der Mitte zwischen Punta Ala und Massa Marittima falls das jemandem was sagt ))))))))))

Das Bike kommt mit!


----------



## dangerousD (16. Mai 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade unseren Sommerurlaub fest gemacht.
> Und zwar ziemlich genau in der Mitte zwischen Punta Ala und Massa Marittima falls das jemandem was sagt ))))))))))
> 
> Das Bike kommt mit!




Wir haben unseren Sommerurlaub auch schon fest gemacht - und zwar ziemlich genau in Pila und Sauze D'Oulx. Die Bikes kommen mit - Männerurlaub! 

Dir natürlich auch viel Spaß!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2013)

Dann allen viel Spaß.
Todtnau wird nix da ich ja kurz drauf in Bmais bin.
Auch hier ist de Sofa Clan nun endgültig dahin. Weicheier.

Im Juni wieder todtnau und Lac blanc.

Grüße an Björn!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> zwischen Punta Ala und Massa Marittima falls das jemandem was sagt ))))))))))


 
Yep, in die Gegend fahre ich demnächst auch, noch ohne Bike, Familienurlaub.

Eigentlich wird es ein Recherche-Urlaub: 
wie verbinde ich in Zukunft Biken und Familie im Urlaub.

Könnte ziemlich ideal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. Mai 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Auch hier ist de Sofa Clan nun endgültig dahin. Weicheier.



Jammerlappen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2013)

Is klar. Menschliche Kontakte sin Mist. Lieber fratzebook.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Mai 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ohne Bike, Familienurlaub.
> 
> wie verbinde ich in Zukunft Biken und Familie im Urlaub.



jedenfalls nicht wenn Du das Bike daheim lässt 

Spass bei seite. Wir fahren auch mit der ganzen Family (2 Kids)!
Wo soll da das Problem sein? Natürlich kann ich nicht jeden Tag biken, aber ich will ja auch noch was anderes sehen als die Trails.

Wann bist du dort?


----------



## Backwoods (16. Mai 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren Sommerurlaub auch schon fest gemacht - und zwar ziemlich genau in Pila und Sauze D'Oulx. Die Bikes kommen mit - Männerurlaub!
> 
> Dir natürlich auch viel Spaß!



Meine Frau steht aber nicht auf Männerurlaub

Dafür bleiben wir zwei Wochen und auf dem Hinweg noch ein paar Tage am Gardasee


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2013)

Kein Problem. Bike war und ist für diesen Urlaub einfach nicht geplant.

Zum Thema Kids - da gibt's doch diesen Hotel-eigenen Pump-track (www.massavecchia.it):


----------



## zerg10 (17. Mai 2013)

Ab Sonntag bin ich für eine Woche in Südtirol, allerdings mit dem Tourenbike. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter da besser ist als hier. Mir wachsen gerade wieder die Schwimmhäute...

  @Backwoods
Toskana ist sehr fein zum Biken.

Was macht denn Porno-Björn in Todtnau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2013)

Geiler pumptrack!

@ zerg
Lesen! Björn ist in Albstadt.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Mai 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Geiler pumptrack!
> 
> @ zerg
> Lesen! Björn ist in Albstadt.



Warum lesen, was macht der Kerl da ? Hat das Schweizer Exil ein Ende ? Jetzt kann ich da also auch nimmer hin...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag in Albstadt, Björn bei seinem neuen Job auf den Sack gehen
> .



Deshalb lesen  ---- Björn nix todtnau.

Kein exilende

Zur weiteren infoausgabe bin ich nicht berechtigt


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Warum lesen, was macht der Kerl da ? Hat das Schweizer Exil ein Ende ? Jetzt kann ich da also auch nimmer hin...



Tja, irgendwer muss ja das Stöckli Team managen.

Dreimal darfst Du raten, wer Manager, Monteur, Mädchen für alles ist? 

Cheers,

der D


----------



## Backwoods (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

war eure Rock Shox Reverb auch schon mal platt?

Ich hatte ja schon im Januar, als ich mit Dirk mal ne runde gefahren bin, das Problem, dass die Sattelstütze beim draufsetzten  um ca. 5mm eingesunken ist. Das ging dann immer weiter . Erst 10 mm dann 12  Ich hab halt einfach die Stütze immer weiter rausgezogen um den sag zu kompensieren.

Neulich waren es dann plötzlich 7 cm?

Also 3x Entlüftet und zwar  nicht nur den Remote Hebel sondern den ganzen System Bleed durchgeführt. Es kam aber nie wirklich Luft raus und hat null Komma null gebracht.

Hab dann die anderen Service Videos angeschaut und anschließend nach dem Ventil unten geschaut. Da war ziemlich wenig Druck drauf.
250 psi reingepumpt und die reverb funzt wie neu. Jedenfalls wenn das Bike im Keller steht und nicht viel Belastung drauf kommt.

Mal sehen was passiert wenn ich die Tage mal wieder zum biken kommen sollte.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2013)

Hatte ich auch. Sportimport anrufen und einschicken. Da sind innen Dichtungen Defekt.
Da ich meine gebraucht gekauft habe wurde meine repariert. Meist bekommt man eine neue. Ruf da an und erklär dein Problem. Bearbeitung dauert ca. eine Woche. Also bis du sie wieder hast. Die sind schnell und sehr kulant.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Mai 2013)

@Backwoods

Ich kann Dir meine Email an SportImport weiterleiten, brauchst Du nur den Namen zu ändern  Wie steppi schon schreibt - Problem kurz schildern, Reverb einschicken, innerhalb einer Woche neue bekommen. Ich war überrascht, dass ich nach 23 Monaten im Gebrauch dann tatsächlich eine komplett neue bekommen habe. Positiv überrascht


----------



## zerg10 (27. Mai 2013)

@Backwoods
Du bist doch in der Facebook-Gruppe von diesen Degerloch-Leuten. Gibt es da was Neues ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2013)

Wollte nochmal kurz Werbung für Bmais machen.
Wäre schön wenn sich doch noch wer zum Fahren einfinden würde.
Wir können doch das jährliche Bmais Treffen nicht ausfallen lassen.

Ich bin am donnerstag dann so gegen 12:30 am Park. Hoffe ich.

Übrigens hab ich die ganzen alten Videos gefunden. Auch das von 4 Tagen im Bmais mit einer Garnitur Klamotten die nie trocken geworden sind. 
Sehr witzige Videos.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Mai 2013)

Ich mags dir nicht versprechen, aber evtl. komme ich am Donnerstag/Freitag vorbei. Länger gehts bei mir nicht, weil wir ab Samstag schon wieder verplant sind.
Tja, und das ganze ist natürlich vom Wetter abhängig. Ich war damals bei den 4-Tage-Schei$$-Wetter auch dabei und komme gerade zurück aus Südtirol, wo am Mittwoch Schnee!!! lag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2013)

Wetter wird wohl so garnicht gut 
Mal sehen, wenn die Vorhersagen noch schlechter werden, fahren wir ggf. Auch nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Mai 2013)

Lass' uns am Mittwochabend mal kurz telefonieren. Ich ruf' dich an...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2013)

So, wir haben das jetzt leider doch abgeblasen.
Hoffe das in den nächsten Wochen bei gutem Wetter nachholen zu können.

Matze, kannst trotzdem gerne anrufen.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Mai 2013)

Yo klar, mache ich. Müssen dann wohl doch mal in Lac Blanc fahren gehen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2013)

Gerne. Ich bin ab und an schon mal dort.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Mai 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch. Sportimport anrufen und einschicken. Da sind innen Dichtungen Defekt.
> Da ich meine gebraucht gekauft habe wurde meine repariert. Meist bekommt man eine neue. Ruf da an und erklär dein Problem. Bearbeitung dauert ca. eine Woche. Also bis du sie wieder hast. Die sind schnell und sehr kulant.



Hast DU die Nummer noch griffbereit? Dann muss ich nicht suchen.
Mit 2 Kids am Hals kommt man zu nix *jammermode off*

Danke!


----------



## Backwoods (28. Mai 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> 
> Ich kann Dir meine Email an SportImport weiterleiten, brauchst Du nur den Namen zu ändern  Wie steppi schon schreibt - Problem kurz schildern, Reverb einschicken, innerhalb einer Woche neue bekommen. Ich war überrascht, dass ich nach 23 Monaten im Gebrauch dann tatsächlich eine komplett neue bekommen habe. Positiv überrascht



Jo, dann schick mal. Ich sende Dir noch ne PN mit meiner Email, falls Du die nicht mehr hast.

Danke schonmal
Ich hoffe das klappt noch vorm Urlaub


----------



## Backwoods (28. Mai 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Du bist doch in der Facebook-Gruppe von diesen Degerloch-Leuten. Gibt es da was Neues ?



***** UPDATE STRECKENBAU ******

Die letzten Monate wurden wir selbst häufig mit knappen Sätzen aus dem Rathaus vertröstet, dass das Projekt am Laufen sei und dass man sich keine Sorgen machen müsse... Das war natürlich wenig zufriedenstellend und hier in der Gruppe erst gar nicht der Rede wert, drum war es die letzten Monate hier sehr ruhig.
Dass sich im Hintergrund aber tatsächlich einiges getan hat, zeigt sich jetzt, indem im Wald nun endlich weitere sichtbare Maßnahmen getroffen werden konnten: Ein großes Thema war bisher die Streckenabsicherung vor morschen Bäumen und Ästen. Was bisher sehr penibel unter der Regelung, dass die Absicherung auf voller Baumbreite (30 Meter rechts und links von der Strecke) vorgenommen werden muss, betrachtet wurde, wurde nun vom zuständigen Gutachter etwas gelockert. Er konnte uns versichern, dass man hier eine Lösung finde, das ganze sicher zu gestalten, ohne dass es den Kostenrahmen komplett sprengen würde. Wie einige von euch bestimmt schon gesehen haben, war der Streckenverlauf mit Absperrbändern bereits grob markiert und dort, wo die Obstacles hingebaut werden sollen, Schaschlikspieße gesteckt. Nun wurden in entsprechendem Bereich auch die Bäume markiert, damit der Gutachter in den nächsten Tagen die betroffenen Bäume nochmals genau durchgehen und untersuchen kann. Stehen die auserwählten Bäume fest, steht auch den baldigen Baumfällarbeiten nichts mehr im Weg. Der Großteil, wenn nicht sogar alle, von denen Gefahr ausgehen könnte, sollten dann gegen Ende Februar gefällt/ beschnitten/ wie auch immer sein. Das deute ich mal als großen Schritt in die richtige Richtung! =)
Wichtig ist natürlich, dass wir Downhiller uns in dieser Zeit von der Strecke fernhalten und vor allem Verbotsschilder berücksichtigen, wie wir es sonst ja auch immer tun! Wir wollen nicht als schlechtes Beispiel dastehen, wenn es um Missachtung irgendwelcher Schilder geht und vor allem der Behinderung der Baumfällarbeiten.
Ein großes Problem, wenn nicht das größte, was nach wie vor noch existiert, ist die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung! Thema hierbei ist natürlich das von uns eingegangene Kompromiss, dass andere Waldbereiche zukünftig entlastet werden, bis hin zu einem vollständigen Rückbau anderer Strecken. Hier mangelt es noch deutlich an Vertrauen uns gegenüber. Ich versteh und kann es auch an mir selbst nachvollziehen, dass all das gegenwärtig noch nicht umsetzbar ist, weil die offizielle Strecke ja noch nicht existiert, aber an der Absicht, das zukünftig einhalten zu wollen, müssen wir unbedingt festhalten! Und das schon jetzt zu vermitteln, wäre sicher kein Fehler, sonst wird aus der Strecke nichts! Ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher, dass die Strecke so interessant gestaltet wird, dass wir dieses rumgeeiere am Spot oder sonst wo gar nicht mehr nötig haben und wir somit überhaupt nichts einbüßen müssen, wenn wir uns aus dem restlichen Waldgebiet fernhalten müssen. Von den Baukünsten unseres Streckenbauers habe ich mich letztes Jahr mit ein paar anderen Fahrern in Braunlage überzeugen können, das hat mich in dieser Annahme nur noch sicherer gemacht!
Wenn wir schon beim Thema Streckengestaltung sind, kann ich euch auch nochmals versichern, dass sowohl das Rathaus, als auch der Streckenbauer selbst großen Wert darauf legt, dass die Community beim Bau stark involviert wird (weil das wiederum auch der Garant dafür ist, dass die Strecke angenommen wird und sich das Befahren der wilden Strecken reduziert). Denjenigen, die sich also immernoch umgangen fühlen, kann ich nur nochmals sagen, dass noch nichts in der Ausgestaltung der Strecke zu spät ist, dass wir noch oft genug gefragt werden und dass selbst danach noch die eine oder andere Änderung vorgenommen werden kann!
So, das wars dann fürs erste mal wieder, wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt, werdet ihr wieder informiert!

Grüße von den AG-Leuten ;-)

Der Beitrag ist aber schon vom 30.1.2013 
(steht aber fixiert ganz oben)

Ansonsten noch hier (der link ist auch aus FB):
http://m.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.downhill-fahren-in-s-sued-strecke-soll-im-sommer-fertig-sein.63eacc5a-7986-48b5-85cd-af1d2c400dfe.html


----------



## zerg10 (29. Mai 2013)

Danke 

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber nun ist bald Jahres-Halbzeit und soooo viel mehr hat sich da nicht getan. Tja, auch eine grüne Landesregierung kocht nur mit Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Mai 2013)

Sportimport 
04405 928023


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2013)

Samstag geht's nach Todtnau


----------



## zerg10 (6. Juni 2013)

Öhem, habt ihr die Bilder von Deggendorf gesehen ? Bin ich froh, dass ich das letzte WE nicht mit dem Steppi da unten gewesen bin...


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema Streckenbau: Woanders geht's ja auch!

http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/linden/beitrag/80778/eroeffnung-der-giessener-mountainbike-strecke-am-schiffenberg/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2013)

Bin auch froh nicht dort gewesen zu sein. Leider braucht man vor Ende Juni wohl auch nicht hin. Sieht noch wüst in der Umgebung aus. Die A3 von Nürnberg ist noch nicht befahrbar. Laut morgenmagazin.

Mist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2013)

Leute min Keller muss leer werden.
Braucht keine hier swampthings? 
Braucht wer die angefahrenen minion aus meinem Bikemarkt? Geschenkt!
Nen Helm hab ich auch noch. Zerg, Helm! 

Ich seh den DD morgen in todtnau. Da kann ich es mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. Juni 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Leute min Keller muss leer werden.
> Braucht keine hier swampthings?
> Braucht wer die angefahrenen minion aus meinem Bikemarkt? Geschenkt!
> Nen Helm hab ich auch noch. Zerg, Helm!
> ...



Die Reifen kann ich nicht brauche - hab selbst genug in der Garage.
Aber eventuel die E.13 Kettenführung.

Hab mir vorgenommen das gute alte Big Hit zu entstauben und ein bissl zu pimpen. Vorbau, Lenker und Sattestütze liegen schon im Keller (2x Thomson, 1x Funn).

Jetzt brauch ich erstmal einen Tipp für eine neue Kurbel, wohl am besten gleich mit Innelager. Fällt jemandem was ein?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2013)

Sag Bescheid. Guter Preis!


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juni 2013)

Yo, Helm nehme ich. Wir haben ja beide ungefähr gleich große Hirne  Ich glaube in Pila habe ich mit dem alten Teil Streckenverbot ...


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2013)

@ZERG
Definitiv Streckenverbot - gilt weltweit 
  @Backwoods
Welche Innenlagerbreite? Bis max. 73mm würde ich Shimano SLX empfehlen - günstig, leicht und haltbar.


Ach ja: Todtnau war geilomat


----------



## Backwoods (8. Juni 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @ZERG
> Definitiv Streckenverbot - gilt weltweit
> @Backwoods
> Welche Innenlagerbreite? Bis max. 73mm würde ich Shimano SLX empfehlen - günstig, leicht und haltbar.



Fährst Du 2 Kettenblätter an deinem Bergab-Gerät?

Wenn ich am Big Hit ne Kefü montieren will geht glaube ich nur noch ein Kettenblatt weil der E-Type Umwerfer schon am Tretlager hängt.

Wieviel Zähne brauch ich vorne und was passt dann hinten für ne Kassette dazu?


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juni 2013)

Hä? Fahre an allen Rädern nur noch 1-fach. Das hat mit der Kurbel wenig zu tun - Du kannst ja jede 2/3-fach Kurbel auch 1-fach fahren, Herr Ingenieur 
Umgekehrt geht das halt nicht 

Übersetzung ist immer so eine Sache - irgendwas zwischen 36 und 40 für vorn sollte bei reinem Bergab-Betrieb reichen. Am Ion fahre ich inzwischen 36 auf 11-23 - für mich passt das, aber das ist wie mit allem stark subjektiv


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2013)

Plant zufällig jemand am sonntag nach beerfelden zu fahren?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juli 2013)

Hi, wie schaut es aus? Ist am WE jemand in Beerfelden?

Kleines Treffen?


----------



## dangerousD (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir wird's nix, bin anderweitig verplant...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2013)

Bin Samstag am hier am Feldberg Tour fahren und Sonntag in beerfelden.

Nächste Woche ggf. Todtnau oder Lac blanc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. Juli 2013)

Bin das WE in Köln, daher wirds bei mir nüscht... Ich möchte übrigens anmerken, dass hier in letzter Zeit ziemlich wenig los ist.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Juli 2013)

Heute aus Facebook:

***** UPDATE STRECKENBAU ******

Wie bereits angekündigt, war mal wieder ein Besuch im Sportamt fällig, hier der Bericht dazu, wie das Projekt voranschreitet:

Die Baumfällarbeiten sind seit längerer Zeit abgeschlossen. Kaputte Bäume wurden gefällt, größtenteils gesunde Bäume von morschen Ästen befreit und die gesamte Trasse als Folge dessen vom Baumgutachter als "verkehrsfähig" bezeichnet. Ihr erinnert euch: Vorgeschrieben ist eine Sicherung über eine Breite von 30 Meter (eine Baumlänge) links und rechts der Strecke, also Hut ab, dass das innerhalb weniger Tage erledigt war!

Nicht nur in Bezug darauf war ein großes Thema die sog. Eingriffsausgleichsbilanzierung. Hierbei wird jeglicher Eingriff in die Natur durch die geplanten Bauten genaustens ermessen, bewertet und Schritte geplant, um diese Eingriffe in der Natur an anderer Stelle wieder zu "entschädigen". Hört sich kompliziert und zeitaufwändig an, aber die dafür zuständigen Leute waren die letzten Monate über fleißig und konnten diese bereits abschließen. Fazit: Jeglicher geplanter Eingriff ist für die Natur tragbar und verhältnismäßig kostengünstig an anderer Stelle auszugleichen.
So weit, so gut! Voraussetzung für den Bau der Strecke ist und war aber schon immer, dass dadurch andere Waldgebiete entlastet werden, die bisher bestehenden illegalen Strecken haben beim Thema "Entschädigung" also auch wieder eine große Rolle gespielt! Um es mal flapsig auszudrücken: Hier mussten wir dem Sportamt gar nichts vormachen, die Karten vom Forstamt enthielten letztenendes mehr gekennzeichnete Strecken, als selbst uns Insidern bekannt waren. Da die Entlastung aber logischerweiße nicht gemessen werden kann, indem man jemanden zum Zählen der Radfahrer am Streckenrand beauftragt, werden wir von der AG am kommenden Wochenende mit ein paar Kameras bewaffnet mal einen momentanen Ist-Zustand fürs Sportamt dokumentieren. Mit einem Vergleich will man in den 2 Jahren der Probezeit die Entlastung "messen".

Wie wir leider erfahren mussten, kann erst nach all diesen "Bewertungskriterien" die Antragstellung zur Landschaftschutzbefreiung Anklang finden. Soll heißen: Konkret gestellt werden konnte die immernoch nicht. Da dies nun aber alles erfolgt ist, haben wir zugesichert bekommen, dass diese noch diesen Monat raus geht. Dass sie erteilt wird, daran besteht kein Zweifel, bis wann sie erteilt wird, kann man aber leider noch nicht sagen. Ein Bau ohne diese Befreiung ist bekanntlich nicht möglich. Wir sind uns aber sicher, dass die Projektleiter und Antragsteller alles geben werden, um auch dahinter schnellstmöglich einen Haken setzen zu können!

Ihr seht, mit einfach mal Bauen hat sich das alles nicht! Dass das Waldgebiet kein privater Wald ist und wir keinem Verein angegliedert werden hat seine Vorteile, bringt aber in einigen Sachen auch eine erschwerte Umsetzung des Projekts mit sich. Dafür müssen wir hald noch ein wenig Geduld aufbringen, immerhin ist ja ersichtlich, dass das Projekt stetig voranschreitet und das ist, was zählt!
In diesem Sinne: Habt Spaß auf dem Rad, kommt gut durch die Saison und ihr hört wieder von uns, wenns neue Infos gibt!

Grüßle von der AG!


----------



## dangerousD (7. Juli 2013)

Servus Leute,

für unseren geplanten Italien-Trip suchen wir noch nach einem Mitfahrer, der für einen erkrankten Kollegen einspringt!

Die Daten:
Anreise Samstag, 20.07.2013 - Ziel Pila/Aosta (IT)
Je nach Ankunftszeit wird am Samstag noch gefahren, ansonsten sind Sonntag und Montag als "riding days" geplant. Pila bietet von Worldcup-DH bis Singletrails alles. Highlight ist die Talabfahrt - max. 7km und 1.700hm purer Fahrspass auf weitgehend naturbelassenem, aber an den richtigen Stellen optimiertem Trail.

Montag, 22.07.13 Weiterfahrt nach Sauze d'Oulx (Alpi Bike Resort, bei Turin).
In diesem Trailparadies bleiben wir bis zum Samstag, 27.07. Geboten wird alles, was das Herz begehrt: von flowigen bis technischen Singletrails in Sauze und Bardoneccio bis hin zu hochalpinem DH in Sestriere. Rückfahrt nach D dann am Samstag nach dem Frühstück.

Feste Kosten: Hotel (Ü+F) kostet rund 40 Euro/Tag. Dazu kommt dann noch die Liftkarte (18-20 Euro/Tag) sowie individuelle Verpflegung über den Tag. Abendessen gehen wir entweder gemeinsam im Restaurant unserer Wahl oder eben individuell. Nicht vergessen: Fahrtkosten - ein Platz ist noch frei, d.h. es kann eine Fahrgemeinschaft im T5 Bus ab Stuttgart angeboten werden. 

Wer ernsthaft Interesse und Urlaub hat, darf sich gern per PN melden!
First come - first served.

In diesem Sinne, bis denne!



der D


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juli 2013)

@Backwoods
Mal schauen, ob da noch dieses Jahr Eröffnung ist... Die ganzen Kommentare die mir zu dem Thema einfallen, verkneife ich mir mal.

@DD
Hast du mal was von unserem Kurzen gehört ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2013)

Bin Samstag ggf. in Todtnau.
Nur mal so 

Wünsche allen Spaß im Urlaub und bleibt heile.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. Juli 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin Samstag ggf. in Todtnau.
> Nur mal so



Hi Mike,

immer noch ggf. oder kann man dies aus Deiner Aussage streichen?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2013)

Bin leider doch nicht da.
Hab mir Samstag den Daumen angeschlagen. Geht nicht so schnell weg wie gedacht.
Mist


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (12. Juli 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin leider doch nicht da.
> Hab mir Samstag den Daumen angeschlagen. Geht nicht so schnell weg wie gedacht.
> Mist



Schade.
Werde wohl unten sein.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## zerg10 (12. Juli 2013)

@Mike
Gute Besserung, nix gebrochen hoffentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2013)

Danke.
Nee, hab mir den nur verbogen. Ist wohl die Kapsel.
Bin im Moment der plattenkönig. Wollte vielen spitzen Steinen ausweichen und das ging nicht gut. 
Mit Enduro und Schwalbe Hans Dampf.
Ich rüstet jetzt auf tubeless um. 
In den letzten Wochen 6 Platten. Liegt eindeutig an den Reifen. Sovielmal Platten hab ich mir in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht Gefahren.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Juli 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Danke.
> Nee, hab mir den nur verbogen. Ist wohl die Kapsel.
> Bin im Moment der plattenkönig. Wollte vielen spitzen Steinen ausweichen und das ging nicht gut.
> Mit Enduro und Schwalbe Hans Dampf.
> ...



Stan's NoTube oder komplette Umrüstung ? Dann brauchst du aber so ein Kartuschengerät zum Aufpumpen...


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juli 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Stan's NoTube oder komplette Umrüstung ? Dann brauchst du aber so ein Kartuschengerät zum Aufpumpen...



Stan's NoTube kann ich sehr empfehlen. Funzt bei mir am Freak mit ZTR Flow und den ganz normalen Fat Albert tadellos.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2013)

Moin,

Werde die Löcher mit Band Ableben, Ventil rein und die notube Milch verwenden.
Hab nur gerade wenig zeit.

War am Samstag mal einen der trails aufräumen und hab danach mal bissle gefilmt.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29753


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juli 2013)

@_Steppi_
Und wo fährste Dir auf der Strecke immer Platten ein? 

Sieht gut aus, da muss meine Rakete bei Gelegenheit auch mal fliegen. Jetzt aber erstmal bella Italia. Ich trinke einen Cappu (pro Tag) für Dich mit!


----------



## mantra (15. Juli 2013)

@Steppi

Schönes Gelände! Evtl. dochmal ein Besüchle... Gibts nen Lift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2013)

Platten hol ich mir ab und an hier 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29643
Oder auf nem ändern Trail. 

Das Video zeigt nur ein Drittel vom Trail. 
Leider hat der Forst die ganzen Sachen Platt gemacht. 
Die Sprünge wurden einen Tag nach Abriss wieder aufgebaut 

Da ich den Daumen verletzt hatte hab ich gefilmt und Andi hat was geschnitten. 
Hab auch was geschnitten , liegt aber in der dropbox.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2013)

Lift sind die Beine.


----------



## mantra (15. Juli 2013)

das nenn ich mal nen Hometrail!


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Stan's NoTube oder komplette Umrüstung ? Dann brauchst du aber so ein Kartuschengerät zum Aufpumpen...



Das mit dem Kartuschengerät würde ich lassen.
Ich hab mir gleich einen kleinen tragbaren Kompressor zugelegt: NuAir Carry Revolution o.ä. max 8 bar und 6 liter tank. gibts günstig bei ebay. der tank ist wichtig damit du beim aufziehen der reifen in kurzer zeit schnell viel luft rein bekommst.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Werde die Löcher mit Band Ableben, Ventil rein und die notube Milch verwenden.
> Hab nur gerade wenig zeit.
> ...



Wenn wir mal wieder bei Eltern sind, besuch ich dich mal


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2013)

Wer kommen mag, gerne.
Wir können hier so ne 30 km Runde drehen. Transfer immer auf Forstwegen. Bergab immer Trail.

Ansonsten ist der Trail vom letzten Video im Augenblick noch im Wiederaufbau. Das doch Arg trockene Wetter macht das nicht einfacher.


----------



## mantra (15. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein paar "Ghetto"-Varianten zum intialen anpumpen eines Tubeless-Reifens.

!Wichtig!Dichtmilch erst nach dem Anpumpen (über das Ventil) einfüllen wenn man sicher ist dass der Mantel auch auf der Felge bleibt!

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/ghetto-tubeless-4
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/ghetto-tubeless-inflator-total-cost-9p
http://www.pinkbike.com/u/RichardCu...day-Make-a-Ghetto-Tubeless-Tire-Inflator.html

Ach ja...Jared Graves fährt an seinem Enduro "Ghetto Tubeless". Heist...er verwendet eine herkömmliche Felge und dichtet diese mit einem aufgeschnittenen, eng anliegenden Schlauch ab.

P.S.:Bei Schwalbe Schläuchen lassen sich die Ventile raus schrauben.

Videoanleitung:
Teil 1: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRM7gq1fcoQ"]how to do "ghetto" tubeless part 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Teil 2: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwON2VxZL0g"]how to do "ghetto" tubeless part 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2013)

ich klebs glaube einfach ab.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar "Ghetto"-Varianten zum intialen anpumpen eines Tubeless-Reifens.
> 
> !Wichtig!Dichtmilch erst nach dem Anpumpen (über das Ventil) einfüllen wenn man sicher ist dass der Mantel auch auf der Felge bleibt!
> 
> ...



Das sieht alles viel zu kompliziert und nach viel Bastelei aus - der Mike hat ja geschrieben, dass er nicht viel Zeit hat.

Ich hab's so gemacht wie bei Notubes erklärt:
http://www.notubes.com/helpcenter.aspx

Dichtmilch durchs Ventil
Geht bei meinen Ventilen (Notubes) sowieso nicht.

 @Mike: Den Kompressor hab ich: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Montagekompressor-Kompressor-NUAIR-CARRY-Olfrei-1-5-PS-6-L-Tank-inkl-Zubehorset-/250957708442?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Kompressoren&hash=item3a6e3ebc9a


----------



## mantra (15. Juli 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Das sieht alles viel zu kompliziert und nach viel Bastelei aus - der Mike hat ja geschrieben, dass er nicht viel Zeit hat.



Die Links sind lediglich Anregungen und Information wie man sich auch ohne Kompressor und speziellem (nicht ganz billigem) Tubeless ZubehÃ¶r behelfen kann.
Funktionieren tuts auf jeden Fall und 119â¬ sind 119â¬. Variante 2 hingegen, ist in der einfachsten Version nahezu umsonst und funktioniert sehr gut.

Ist ja eh klar dass es am Ende jeder so macht wie er es fÃ¼r am Sinnvollsten erachtet.



Backwoods schrieb:


> Dichtmilch durchs Ventil
> Geht bei meinen Ventilen (Notubes) sowieso nicht.



Auch hier gilt...jeder macht was er will! Ist nur ein gutgemeinter Ratschlag fÃ¼r alle die nicht Gefahr laufen wollen so aus zu sehen wie die Dame am Ende einschlÃ¤giger Herrenfilme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2013)

Danke Jungs. 
Hab gestern mal die Reifen runter. Die gehen direkt zu Schwalbe.
Hab jetzt rüber Queens bestellt.
Dann guck ich mal.

@ Mantra
Welche Filme meinst Du? 
Earthed 1-5 ?


----------



## mantra (16. Juli 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @ Mantra
> Welche Filme meinst Du?
> Earthed 1-5 ?



Öhmmm....ja....ähhhhh....genau....

Welche Reifen haste denn genau bestellt? Bei Conti unbedingt die UST-, oder zumindest die ProTection-Variante nehmen, da die normalen Contis an der Karkasse kaum dicht zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juli 2013)

auch ne Art von Doping..... 

http://www.vivax-assist.com/de/produkte/vivax-assist.html


----------



## zerg10 (18. Juli 2013)

Das fährt doch der Froome gerade in der Version 2.0


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juli 2013)

Allen viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Wald bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook
DIMB Homepage


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> *MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*
> 
> 
> Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
> ...



Ich bin schon voll dabei; alles geliked und geteilt 
mal sehen ob's was hilft

Die 3 Teile zur Rechtslage fand ich ziemlich interessant. Das klingt für mich als nicht-Jurist fast so, als ob das Land eigentlich keine andere Wahl hat, als den Blödsinn zurückzuziehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r den Zuspruch hier!

In diesem Sinne und aus gegebenem Anlass noch mal ein aktueller Post zum Thema 2m-Regel:

_"Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auch kÃ¼nftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. âDie Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewÃ¤hrtâ, erklÃ¤rte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (GrÃ¼ne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage." _
Zitat aus StZ-Artikel zur 2m-Regel

So wie ich die Presse kenne, wird der Artikel jetzt so oder so Ã¤hnlich in BaWÃ¼ die Runde durch die Tageszeitungen machen. Aus meiner Sicht ein idealer AnknÃ¼pfungspunkt fÃ¼r alle Biker in BaWÃ¼, sich bei ihren lokalen und regionalen Medien mit Online-Kommentaren und Leserbriefen gegen die 2m-Regel stark zu machen und darauf hinzuweisen, dass es unter den WÃ¤hlern nicht nur Wanderer gibt und dass ein Miteinander im Wald statt der 2m-Regel die viel bessere LÃ¶sung ist.

Siehe auch Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## Koeni (6. August 2013)

Auf den Trails rund um's Schloß Solitude waren Stöckchenleger auch wieder sehr fleißig hab ich heute gemerkt. Teilweise auch richtig dicke Baumstämme liegen da quer. Kaum zu glauben was die für nen Aufwand betreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. August 2013)

Koeni schrieb:


> Auf den Trails rund um's Schloß Solitude waren Stöckchenleger auch wieder sehr fleißig hab ich heute gemerkt. Teilweise auch richtig dicke Baumstämme liegen da quer. Kaum zu glauben was die für nen Aufwand betreiben...



Wenn Du da öfter unterwegs bist, können wir uns ja mal treffen!


----------



## Backwoods (6. August 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wer kommen mag, gerne.
> Wir können hier so ne 30 km Runde drehen. Transfer immer auf Forstwegen. Bergab immer Trail.
> 
> Ansonsten ist der Trail vom letzten Video im Augenblick noch im Wiederaufbau. Das doch Arg trockene Wetter macht das nicht einfacher.



Wie schaut's aus?
Ich wär am Wochenende in der Gegend, hab aber nur Sonntags zeit.
Samstag will ich Holz machen. Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2013)

Moin,
Klar können wir machen. Ich kann eh nicht weg. 
Welche Uhrzeit schwebt dir vor?


----------



## Backwoods (7. August 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Moin,
> Klar können wir machen. Ich kann eh nicht weg.
> Welche Uhrzeit schwebt dir vor?



So ab Mittag, jedenfalls nich vor 11.
geht aber auch um 1400 noch.

Wir müssen abends aber noch heimfahren.

Vielleicht geht's doch am Samstag nachmittag. Es gibt eventuell probleme mit dem Holzspalter - mal sehen. ich melde mich nochmal. kannst ja schonmal per pn deine handy/tel. nr schicken

Ich werde das Freak mit vo/hi 160 mm mitbringen. dann komme ich auch gut den berg hoch. Sollte ja für die Trails langen ansonsten fahr ich halt chickenway.


----------



## Backwoods (7. August 2013)

BTW nochmal ne frage zu dem neumodischem 10-fach zeugs:
kann ich auf ne "alte" nabe, auf der bisher immer eine 9-fach kassette montiert war einfach ne neue 10-fach kassette montieren?

Danke!
(ich weis, die sufu hätte bestimmt auch geholfen..)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2013)

Freak passt. Wie gesagt der Harvester war aktiv.
Nix schlimmes. Im Moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. August 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> BTW nochmal ne frage zu dem neumodischem 10-fach zeugs:
> kann ich auf ne "alte" nabe, auf der bisher immer eine 9-fach kassette montiert war einfach ne neue 10-fach kassette montieren?
> 
> Danke!
> (ich weis, die sufu hätte bestimmt auch geholfen..)



Ja, kannst Du montieren. Lediglich für 11-fach brauchst Du einen speziellen Freilauf.


----------



## Backwoods (13. August 2013)

@Steppi:
Vielen Dank nochmal für die nette Runde am Sonntag 
Schöne Trails habt ihr da!

Mal sehen wann wir wieder in der Gegend sind.

Falle die Schuhe von 5-10 eher normal, groß oder klein aus?
Kann ich die einfach in meiner sonst meist passenden Größe bestellen?

Thx


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Kann ich die einfach in meiner sonst meist passenden Größe bestellen?
> 
> Thx



Besser eine Nummer größer - wie bei Nike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2013)

@Backwoods
Geb Bescheid wenn du weder da bist.


Five Ten

Ich hab andere Erfahrungen gemacht als der DD

Hab im Normalfall 42 oder 43
Five Ten kaufe ich in 41,5. da drücken sie 2 Tage und passen dann sehr gut.
Ich denke du musst anprobieren. Au h unterscheiden sich die Größen in den Modellen.


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @_Backwoods_
> Geb Bescheid wenn du weder da bist.
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder Jeck is' anders 

Aber steppi hat Recht: probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Koeni (14. August 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wenn Du da öfter unterwegs bist, können wir uns ja mal treffen!



Gerne, ich fahr aber meist unter der Woche vormittags. Am Wochenende hab ich selten Zeit.

Zu den Schuhen: Hab gerade selbst neue bestellt. Würde mindestens ne halbe Nr. größer nehmen als normal


----------



## Backwoods (14. August 2013)

Koeni schrieb:


> Zu den Schuhen: Hab gerade selbst neue bestellt. Würde mindestens ne halbe Nr. größer nehmen als normal



Na dann hab ich's ja richtig gemacht

vormittags kann ich halt nie. Ich werde morgen abend ne runde drehen und versuchen so zeitig loszukommen, dass ich endlich wieder mal botnang trail und burg dischingen fahren kann.


----------



## dangerousD (15. August 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ... endlich wieder mal botnang trail und burg dischingen fahren...



Habe ich letzten Samstag mal wieder gemacht. War spaßig, mal abgesehen davon, dass sich unser erster Guide nach 300m Botnang-Trail das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat  Astreiner Überschlag bei erhöhter Geschwindigkeit in Kombination mit Landung im Baum... spektakulär, aber auch ziemlich schmerzhaft.


----------



## Backwoods (15. August 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Habe ich letzten Samstag mal wieder gemacht. War spaßig, mal abgesehen davon, dass sich unser erster Guide nach 300m Botnang-Trail das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat  Astreiner Überschlag bei erhöhter Geschwindigkeit in Kombination mit Landung im Baum... spektakulär, aber auch ziemlich schmerzhaft.



Na dann gute Besserung an euren Guide.
Ich habs vorhin ohne Sturtz geschafft

Seit ihr am Ende noch an der Schranke vorbei und dann links vor dem kleinen Häuschen den rest vom Hang runter bis über den Bach und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch? Ist nicht ganz so bekannt.

Burg Dischingen war auch schee.

 @Steppi: so im direktem Vergleich zum Wochenende sind die Trails im Taunus und im Odenwald besser. Das Krumbachtal in der unteren Hälfte kann aber gut mithalten.


----------



## Koeni (15. August 2013)

vielleicht brauchst du auch mal nen guide ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (15. August 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch dir Dirt Nr. 134 und nen Scanner?


----------



## dangerousD (16. August 2013)

Kann Dir einen Screenshot schicken  Welche Seite?


----------



## mantra (16. August 2013)

den testbericht vom rune. das wäre echt klasse!


----------



## Backwoods (19. August 2013)

So jetzt mit neuen Pedalen:





Wenn die auch nur halb so lange halte die Azonic A-Frames ist's o.k. (12 Jahre)

Leider sind die Schuhe wieder auf dem Rückweg. Obwohl 1/2 Gr. größer bestellt trotzdem noch zu klein.

 @Steppenwolf:
Was gripped nach Deinen Erfahrungen mehr: Rubber Queen oder Hans Dampf?
Hast du "normalen" leichteren Hans Dampf oder den Super Gravity? Vorne und Hinten TrailStar Gummi Mischung oder hinten PaceStar?


----------



## zerg10 (20. August 2013)

Ich hab verschiedene 5/10s probiert, aber auf meine Hobbitfüße passen die irgendwie nicht...


----------



## dangerousD (20. August 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> den testbericht vom rune. das wäre echt klasse!




...da war ich zu voreilig. Ausgerechnet #134  hat ein technisches Problem und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. Ich arbeite dran...
 @Backwoods:
 Hatte ich doch recht mit der Schuhgröße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2013)

Hi Axel. Ich denke als Allrounder den Hans. 
Der RQ ist auf gewissen Untergründen besser. 
HD ist ein guter Kompromiss. Man muss an einigen stellen Speed rausnehmen kann aber an anderer stelle schneller sein. Langsam geht es dem Herbst entgegen. Bei feuchte ist der HD besser. 

Leichte Version
Hinten pace
Vorne Trail

Bei Zahnausfall - reklamieren.


----------



## Backwoods (20. August 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...da war ich zu voreilig. Ausgerechnet #134  hat ein technisches Problem und lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. Ich arbeite dran...
> @Backwoods:
> Hatte ich doch recht mit der Schuhgröße



So is es halt 

Macht aber auch nix, die Dinger kommen ohne Versandkosten und der Rückschein kostet auch nix


----------



## Backwoods (26. August 2013)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir mal ne kettenführung empfehlen. ich brauch die um das gute alte big hit ein bissl zu pimpen.

hab leider keine ahnung was die für einen standard haben muss. der rahmen ist aus 2003  also ISCG 03 oder gabs damals nur 02 

hab mal die alte kurbel und das innenlager demontiert. so siehts aus:





ihr könnt natürlich auch schreiben von was ich eher die finger lassen soll.
wegen dem alten standard ist vermutlich die auswahl eingeschränkt.

ich würd auch was gebrauchtes nehmen und mich mal im bikemarkt umsehen.

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2013)

ich hab noch ne E13
ISCG OLD Schau mal meine Signatur


----------



## Hockdrik (29. August 2013)

Nur falls hier noch nicht aufgeschlagen:
Link zur Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel in BaWü

Ist recht nutzerfreundlich gemacht, einfach Name und E-Mail-Adresse angeben und mit einem Klick digital für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel unterzeichnen. Kann man übrigens auch anonym bzw. nicht öffentlich sichtbar machen - zählt dennoch. Auch Stimmen außerhalb BaWü zählen.


----------



## dangerousD (29. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nur falls hier noch nicht aufgeschlagen:
> Link zur Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel in BaWü
> 
> Ist recht nutzerfreundlich gemacht, einfach Name und E-Mail-Adresse angeben und mit einem Klick digital für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel unterzeichnen. Kann man übrigens auch anonym bzw. nicht öffentlich sichtbar machen - zählt dennoch. Auch Stimmen außerhalb BaWü zählen.



Isch abe schon untergeschrieben...


----------



## zerg10 (29. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nur falls hier noch nicht aufgeschlagen:
> Link zur Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel in BaWü
> 
> Ist recht nutzerfreundlich gemacht, einfach Name und E-Mail-Adresse angeben und mit einem Klick digital für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel unterzeichnen. Kann man übrigens auch anonym bzw. nicht öffentlich sichtbar machen - zählt dennoch. Auch Stimmen außerhalb BaWü zählen.



Schon längst erledigt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. August 2013)

Der Herbst kommt.
Leute braucht noch wer Swampthings?
Mein Keller quillt Ã¼ber. 

Enduro Reifen hab ich auch noch. Rubber Queen 2,4er.
 @Backwoods
Was ist mit der FÃ¼hrung? Willste? 60â¬ ist halber Preis.


----------



## mantra (29. August 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir mal ne kettenführung empfehlen. ich brauch die um das gute alte big hit ein bissl zu pimpen.
> 
> ...



Der Standart heist inzwischen "ISCG Old". E13 Führungen sind generell sehr zu empfehlen und von daher auch Mikes Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (29. August 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Der Standart heist inzwischen "ISCG Old". E13 Führungen sind generell sehr zu empfehlen und von daher auch Mikes Angebot!



Bin gerade dabei ihm zu schreiben

Thx


----------



## Backwoods (29. August 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Was ist mit der Führung? Willste? 60 ist halber Preis.



Ja, ja ok - ich nehm sie. 
Vorausgesetzt sie passt aber Mantra meint ja auch dass das tut

Und ich komm so mit meinem Oldtimer voran.
Dann kann ich mich demnächst um Kurbel, Kette & Kassette kümmern
Schaltwerk und shifter brauch ich auch noch.

Rest per PN?

...muss jetzt endlich duschen, war vorhin im wald
krumbachtal ist immer wieder schee.


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2013)

Mal wieder was neues aus Facebook von Jannik Henzler zum Thema Streckenbau:

"Nachdem die Fragen nach dem aktuellen Stand in letzter Zeit wieder lauter werden, bleibt mir eigentlich nur, euch mit einem kurzen Bericht von meinem eher enttäuschenden Telefonat mit dem Sportamt letzte Woche zu vertrösten...

Darin hieß es, dass weiterhin an der Landschaftsschutzbefreiung gearbeitet werde, dass das aber - um es vorweg zu nehmen - leider auch noch so viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würde, dass man einem Bau der Strecke noch in diesem Jahr eher schlecht entgegensieht.
In der Antragstellung für die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung ist so viel Papierkram inbegriffen, dass das wohl oder übel trotz Nachdruck so lange dauert... Allein dafür, dass man einen Antrag (wohlgemerkt nur den Antrag!) stellen kann, werden verschiedene Dinge benötigt, wie z.B. eine ausgearbeitete "Eingriffsausgleichsbilanzierung", ein entsprechendes Gutachten vom Forstamt, dass der Eingriff i.O. wäre und vieles mehr, von dem die meisten von uns wohl noch nie etwas gehört haben... Von der Eingriffsausgleichsbilanzierung habe ich letztes mal bereits berichtet, letzteres liegt beim Sportamt nun wohl noch recht frisch auf dem Tisch - aber immerhin tut es das, es geht also voran.
Die sch*** Bürokratie in Deutschland macht uns leider echt schwer zu schaffen, das tut mir Leid für uns alle, aber daran können wir als Radsportler wohl wenig dran ändern, sorry!
Man versicherte mir, dass man zügig daran arbeite und sich das Sportamt bei uns melde, sobald es Neuigkeiten zur Landschaftsschutzbefreiung gebe... Und wir versichern euch, dass wir den Damen und Herren weiter auf die Nerven gehen, wenn diese Meldung zu lange auf sich warten lässt!
Sorry Riders, mehr kann ich dazu derzeit leider nicht sagen... Ihr hört von uns!"


----------



## zerg10 (8. September 2013)

Ich will ja nicht die Unke spielen, aber ich habs ja schon vor einem halben Jahr gesagt... 

Und das bei einem grünen und ach so radfahrfreundlichen OB


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht die Unke spielen, aber ich habs ja schon vor einem halben Jahr gesagt...
> 
> Und das bei einem grünen und ach so radfahrfreundlichen OB



Du müsstest mal die Kommentare auf Facebook lesen 

z.B. der hier:
erinnert irgendwie daran: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rSKD1E0Ers"]Passierschein A38 - YouTube[/nomedia]


Wenn man doch nur alle 4 Jahre ein neues Auto (Bike) wählen könnte und dafür die Politiker und Bürokraten zum TÜV müssten.


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und das bei einem grünen und ach so radfahrfreundlichen OB



Unser grüner Umweltminister ist ja auch dafür die 2 Meter Regel beizubehalten...


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2013)

Eigentlich schade um die Idee und das Engagement der Jungs. Dann darf man demnächst ja doch wieder die alten Trails ausbauen


----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Unser grüner Umweltminister ist ja auch dafür die 2 Meter Regel beizubehalten...



....obwohl er bei der Einführung ja in der Opposition war und die voll dagegen gewettert hat.


----------



## Backwoods (15. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

pimp my bike macht fortschritte 

 @Mike: Kefü ist verbaut und passt. Ich musste an der Kurbel ein bissl was wegfeilen damit die nicht an der Platte schleift..

Hat jemand von euch noch eine hohe Gabelbrücke für ne Boxxer rumliegen? Vorzugsweise in weiß 

Wie legt ihr die Kettenlänge bei 1x10 (oder 1x9) fest?
Vorne großes bzw. einziges Kettenblatt (38 Z) und hinten größtes Ritzel (26 Z) + 2 Glieder wird ja wohl gnadenlos zu kurz. Ich habe ein X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk mit ordentlich Power auf dem Käfig (short cage) und will den Käfig ja nicht voll nach vorne strecken oder doch?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mantra (16. September 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch noch eine hohe Gabelbrücke für ne Boxxer rumliegen? Vorzugsweise in weiß



Ich glaube ich habe noch eine unbenutzte im Keller. Die wäre allerrdings schwarz. Bei Interesse such ich mal...


Backwoods schrieb:


> Wie legt ihr die Kettenlänge bei 1x10 (oder 1x9) fest?
> Vorne großes bzw. einziges Kettenblatt (38 Z) und hinten größtes Ritzel (26 Z) + 2 Glieder wird ja wohl gnadenlos zu kurz. Ich habe ein X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk mit ordentlich Power auf dem Käfig (short cage) und will den Käfig ja nicht voll nach vorne strecken oder doch?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Ich baue den Dämpfer aus und federe den Hinterbau komplett ein. Die Kettenlänge wähle ich dann so, dass der Schaltwerkskäfig dann bei der "zähnereichsten" Übersetzung noch minimalst Luft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2013)

Hi, Backwoods.
Die frage ist ja mal aus welchem Jahr deine Boxer ist.

Kette mach ich ähnlich wie Mantra.
Ich schieb den Hinterbau um die hubweite des Dämpfers zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## mantra (16. September 2013)

Oh..da hat Mike allerdings recht! Meine Brücke wäre für ne 35mm Boxxer!


----------



## Backwoods (16. September 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi, Backwoods.
> Die frage ist ja mal aus welchem Jahr deine Boxer ist.
> 
> Gruß



Ooops hatte ich gestern abend vergessen.
Es ist eine 2011er RC

35 mm sollten also passen.


----------



## mantra (16. September 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ooops hatte ich gestern abend vergessen.
> Es ist eine 2011er RC
> 
> 35 mm sollten also passen.



Dann schau ich heute Abend mal ob ich das Teil noch finde...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

kurze Werbeunterbrechung für eine gute Sache:

Die Petition zu Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü ist mit mehr als 32.000 Unterschriften innerhalb von 5 Wochen sehr erfolgreich, braucht aber einen ordentlichen Schlussspurt, um auf die 50.000 zu kommen. 

Ich nehme an, dass viele Biker hier bereits unterzeichnet haben, daher möchte ich alle Interessierten bitten, auch im Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis für das Unterzeichnen der Petition zu werben.

Wenn jeder nur 1-2 (Nicht-)Biker von der Sache überzeugen kann, kommen wir schnell auf die 50.000 und haben dadurch eine noch bessere Verhandlungsbasis gegenüber Politik, Verbänden und Forst.

-> Hier geht's zur Petition, das unterzeichnen dauert max. 2 Minuten und kann auch anonym erfolgen! 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Vielen Dank!
Hockdrik


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute!
Fährt jemand am Sonntag?
Ist der Treffpunkt immernoch 11:30 Degerloch Bf, wie auf Seite 1 diese Topics?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2013)

Seit Seite 1 ist viel passiert. Die wenigsten wohnen noch in Stuttgart... keine Ahnung, wann wir das letzte Mal Sonntags gemeinsam gefahren sind... seither dient der Faden hier eigentlich hauptsächlich zum Kontakt halten.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier (Ostfildern) regnet es gerade in Strömen und 9°C sind auch keine überzeugenden Argumente auch nur ansatzweise ans Biken zu denken 

Achso, Gruß an die Gang...


----------



## Backwoods (6. Oktober 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... seither dient der Faden hier eigentlich hauptsächlich zum Kontakt halten.



...und um mir gute tipps zu geben 

Das gepimpte Big Hit steht mittlerweile mit boxxer, 1x10 (SLX+9), e*13 LG+, FUNN FatBoy, Tomson Vorbau (50 mm) und passender Sattelstütze ganz gut da. 

Nice to have wäre eine hohe obere Gabelbrücke in weiß mit weißem Direct Mount vorbau. 

Zwei Themen sind noch offen:

1. Bremse (vorallem vorne)
Hatte ursprünglich überlegt die Grimeca System 12 (4 Kolben) weiter zu fahren. Allerdings ist die Leitung sehr knapp und kann nicht gut verlegt werden. Ich habe keinen Adapter um den IS2000 Bremssattel an die PM Boxxer zu montieren. Den gibts/gabs scheinbar mal von Shimano aber nur für 203 Scheiben (ich hab ne 200er) und kostet satte 23 teuros. Wenn ich jetzt den Adapter und ne Scheibe und evtl. noch ne Leitung kaufe kann ich gleich nach einer neuen Bremse schauen. 

Die Frage: was fahrt Ihr so? Avid Code, Shimano Saint? Oder tut es vieleicht auch eine Shimano XT (kostet fast nur die Hälfte)?

2. Laufrad vorne
Ich habe z.Z. nur ein LR mit 20 mm Steckachse für beide Bikes. Aber einige sehr gut erhaltene mit Schnellspanner.

Frage: Würdet Ihr fürs umspeichen einer SunRingle Single Track Felge auf 20 mm Steckachse mit Hope Pro II Nabe inkl neuen Speichen und Nippeln 160  zahlen. (Angebot von Whizz-Wheels; die Nabe alleine 75,-)

Thx für Eure Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2013)

@Backwoods:

Für 160 Euro bekommst Du ein neues LR mit Hope... spar' Dir den Aufwand mit dem Umbau.

Bzgl. Bremse: wenn Du auf Hebelweiteneinstellung per Handrädchen verzichten kannst (statt dessen mit Inbus), nimm' eine Shimano Zee. Die ist - bis auf das Rädchen und die Farbe - identisch mit der aktuellen Saint. Aber deutlich günstiger. Fahre ich inzwischen auch und bin äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## Backwoods (7. Oktober 2013)

Mal was neues: ARRIVAL - Official Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vXVGioZythM


----------



## Backwoods (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Bremse - werde ich wohl auch machen.
Fährst du die Zee mit oder ohne Ice Tech belägen (Kühlrippen).



dangerousD schrieb:


> @Backwoods:
> Für 160 Euro bekommst Du ein neues LR mit Hope... spar' Dir den Aufwand mit dem Umbau.



Kannst du das mal  genauer spezifizieren? Z.B. was für eine Felge
Wo es die dann billig gibt finde ich noch selber raus 

Thx


----------



## mantra (7. Oktober 2013)

160â¬ erscheint mir komisch, da der Basislaufradpreis mit einer Hope Pro 2 bei Whizz laut deren HP bei 175â¬ liegt. Da wÃ¤re dann bereits ne Felge inklusive...

Generell wÃ¼rde ich wegen 20-30â¬ nicht rummachen und ein Laufrad von Whizz kaufen. Die Jungs wissen was sie tun und die Aftersalesbetreuung ist auch klasse!

Die Zee ist ne Top-Bremse fÃ¼r das Geld! Ich denke auf die Icetech BelÃ¤ge kannste verzichten.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2013)

Z.B. mit ZTR Flow EX für 165Euro:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=21103;page=4;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=222;pgc=0

Die haben das Ganze auch mit Mavic EX 721 zum gleichen Preis. Beides leichter und mindestens genauso stabil wie Deine Singletrack.


Edit sagt: Robsen war schneller. Und was Preise und Service bei WW angeht, hat er Recht - den Zehner mehr kannst Du ruhigen Gewissens investieren. Bekommst ja auch einmal Nachzentrieren für umme - egal, wie das LR aussieht. Sollte halt noch an einem Stück sein 

Ach ja: Zee ohne Icetech - die bringe ich selbst mit meinen 0,1t Fahrergewicht nicht zum Faden in den Alpen. Icetech ist eher nice to have aus meiner Sicht...


----------



## Backwoods (7. Oktober 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> 160â¬ erscheint mir komisch, da der Basislaufradpreis mit einer Hope Pro 2 bei Whizz laut deren HP bei 175â¬ liegt. Da wÃ¤re dann bereits ne Felge inklusive...



Ging mir auch so. Deswegen habe ich auch noch 2x Nachgefragt. Ist aber so. Die 175,- wurden mir dann auch noch bestÃ¤tigt. 

ÃHHH Quatsch, jetzt hab ich was verwechselt.
Hier der original Text aus der Mail von WW:

"Ein komplett neues VR mit Hope Pro II Evo Nabe, ZTR Flow 26" Felge schwarz (Flow EX wÃ¤re EUR 5,00 teurer), DT Comp black Speichen und Prolock Messingnippel black wÃ¼rde EUR 245,00 (ggf. zzgl. Versand) kosten.

Die Lieferzeit lÃ¤ge bei 2-2,5 Wochen. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. Oktober 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Z.B. mit ZTR Flow EX für 165Euro:
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=21103;page=4;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=222;pgc=0
> 
> Die haben das Ganze auch mit Mavic EX 721 zum gleichen Preis. Beides leichter und mindestens genauso stabil wie Deine Singletrack.



Jo allerbesten Dank 
ZTR Flow nehm ich gerne, hab ich Dank dem Tip vom Koeni vor 3 Jahren oder so auch auf dem Freak.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2013)

Backwoods, bitte nochmal den Link zum kompressor.
Danke

Ich hab ne hohe Weise Brücke. Noch Interesse?


----------



## Backwoods (8. Oktober 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Backwoods, bitte nochmal den Link zum kompressor.
> Danke
> 
> Ich hab ne hohe Weise Brücke. Noch Interesse?



Ich hab den Nuair Carry Recvoline für 119,95 bei Ebay gekauft:

z.B: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...voline&_nkw=Carry+Revoline&_sacat=0&_from=R40

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nuair-Revoli...n_Heimwerker_Kompressoren&hash=item51b0ee9609

Die weiße Gabelbrücke kann ich noch gut brauchen. Sieht halt schöner aus. Aktuell hab ich ne schwarz von Ebay für 14,50 verbaut. Ein bissl mehr kann ich Dir aber schon dafür geben.


Ergänzung: Die Dinger sind halt alle höllenmäßig laut. Du wirst Dir bei den Nachbarn keine Freunde machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2013)

Danke.
Ist da Zubehör zum Reifen pumpen dabei oder muss ich noch was kaufen?

Ich guck mal wo die Brücke ist.


----------



## Backwoods (8. Oktober 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ist da Zubehör zum Reifen pumpen dabei oder muss ich noch was kaufen?
> 
> Ich guck mal wo die Brücke ist.



Bei mir war ein 9-teiliges Set dabei. Ich musste nichts extra kaufen.
Ist bei dem billigem oben aber nicht der fall.

Musst mal nach Revoline Kompressor suchen und vergleichen und auch mal bei Idealo schauen.

Der hier ist teuer (neues Model?) aber ein bissl was dabei:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/REVOLINE-Kom...d=100005&prg=1073&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=350860776969&

oder hier immerhin mir einfacher druckluftpistole:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tragbarer-Ko...n_Heimwerker_Kompressoren&hash=item3382f9808b
aber das zeug für autoreifen/fahrradventile fehlt wohl auch 

Wichitg ist dass der Kompressor einen Druckbehälter hat. Eine Elektrische "Luftpumpe" bringt meistens nichts, da du in kurzer zeit mir viel druck den Reifen auf die Felge "schiessen" musst. hab da auch 2 probiert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2013)

Bisher ging die Tanke gut.  Heute ging nix.


----------



## Backwoods (13. Oktober 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ich guck mal wo die Brücke ist.



Hast Du die weiße, hohe Gabelbrücke gefunden?
(für eine 2011er Boxxer)


----------



## Backwoods (13. Oktober 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach ja: Zee ohne Icetech - die bringe ich selbst mit meinen 0,1t Fahrergewicht nicht zum Faden in den Alpen. Icetech ist eher nice to have aus meiner Sicht...



Was ist mit den Ice Tech Scheiben?

Hatte schon mal überlegt die auch auf dem Freak mit meiner Elixir CR am VR zu fahren

Die G3 Cleansweap Scheiben von Avid in 203 mm sind nicht so der Knaller. Die erste war unfahrbar und die aktuelle geht gerade so.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2013)

Ui, ich guck morgen. Äh, nachher. 
Gerade ist Raubtierfütterung.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ui, ich guck morgen. Äh, nachher.
> Gerade ist Raubtierfütterung.





Kommt mir bekannt vor...


 @Backwoods
Keine Ahnung wegen der Scheiben... Probier' es aus und berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre ne XT mit IceTech Scheiben und Belägen am Stumpi. Funktioniert....Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung obs auch nur ein bisschen besser geht als das Zeugs ohne IceTech?!

In jedem Fall sind die Scheiben halt deutlich teurer. Ich denke, auch die kann man sich sparen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2013)

Backwoods, Sie liegt vor mir. So unschuldig und wie eine ungebrauchte Weiße Gabelbrücke nur aussehen kann.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Backwoods, Sie liegt vor mir. So unschuldig und wie eine ungebrauchte Weiße Gabelbrücke nur aussehen kann.



Jo Danke!
Rest per PN?

Ich hab schon einen weißen sixpack splitz direct mount im bikemarkt gefunden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2013)

Schick mir mal ne Mail. Pn. ist so umständlich.
Der VK ist ja mal nen Hammer. Schwarz ist ja das billigste. Keine Sorge. Das will ich nicht 

Schreib mal was Du ausgeben würdest


----------



## zerg10 (3. November 2013)

Muahahahaha, mir ist gerade beim Aufräumen eine alte CD in die Hände gefallen, das sind alte Bilder von gewissen Leuten/SoFas drauf. Wenn da von euch kein Veto kommt, werde da mal ein paar Erinnerungen posten


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2013)

Tu! Es!


----------



## zerg10 (3. November 2013)

Ich trau mich nicht, der Koni wird ausflippen...


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2013)

TU! 
ES!

Ich sehe ja wie immer gut aus, muss mir also keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2013)

Los Zerg!

Ich muss mal auf meiner Platte forschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2013)

Ich hab letztens noch ein Video aus Winterberg gefunden. Brutal alt und echt übel


----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2013)

Okay, heute abend ist dann der große Showdown ;-)  Absolutes Highlight ist allerdings ein Video von dem "Dualrace" im Stadtpark Vaihingen...


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2013)

Dann geh ich aber auch mal suchen


----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2013)

Here we go  Wer kennt sie noch alle ?




























Weihnachtsmarkt





Mein Favorit:





So kennen und lieben wir ihn...





Die SoFas haben gerufen und viele sind gekommen...


----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2013)

Ich hab' die jetzt alle, inklusiver diverser Stuntvideos (Bierbankspringen!!!) auf eine CD gebrannt. Sagt Bescheid wer eine will, ich bring die dann zum Kartfahren mit...

P.S.: Schei$$e ist das alles lange her.
P.P.S.: Mike, was ist Freeriden für dich ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2013)

Lustig. 

Zerg, wie meinste das?
Freeride ist nix für mich. DH ist alles. Wobei ich jetzt alt bin und mit gebrochener Hand zu Hause. 
Werde wohl mehr Enduro fahren müssen. Wobei das nicht ungefährlicher ist. Aber Frauen verstehen das nicht 

CD nehm ich.
Kart bin ich dieses Jahr wohl raus. Es sei denn, die Hand ist bis dahin fit. Muss man sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung Du Bruchpilot  Das war übrigens meine Standardfrage an dich, wenn's mal wieder bergauf ging...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2013)

Ahhhh, dass war immer fies. 

Danke


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2013)

@ZERG

Lustige Bilder - aber da war ja noch nix Schmuddeliges  dabei. Außer vielleicht die Diva mit den langen Haaren  

Das mit dem Kart fahren ist so eine Sache dieses Jahr... Eigentlich will ich es lieber auf's Frühjahr schieben. Mike hat die Hand gebrochen, Basti ist auf der unten Seite der Weltkugel, Holk ist auf der linken Seite der Weltkugel (haben Kugeln eigentlich Seiten?), der Kurze bäckt lieber Kuchen und reist ständig durch die Gegend, Björn hat frischen Nachwuchs und sucht einen Job, Robert hat eine neue Ausbildung angefangen, Walde - naja, Walde ist irgendwo. 

Schlage also vor, das Kart fahren ins Frühjahr zu verlegen und als Saisonauftakt zu nutzen.


----------



## Backwoods (4. November 2013)

Jo schöne Bilder.

Den Votec Rahmen hab ich immer noch. Der liegt als Souvenier auf dem Dachboden.

Thx Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (4. November 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ahhhh, dass war immer fies.
> 
> Danke



Du denkst noch an mich?
Wenns grad Probleme wegen der Hand macht, lass die halt Zeit.

Ging's jetzt eigentlich ohne OP?


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2013)

haha, sehr lustige Bilder. ich nehm die cd auch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2013)

Axel, ich hab im Moment einen Draht im Finger. Also OP.

Ansonsten geb ich alles um es heute zur Post zu bringen. Danke für deine Geduld.


----------



## agro (8. November 2013)

@ZERG: Geile Bilder, das war doch eine der ersten Street Sessions ?

Wie die Zeit vergeht.....


----------



## zerg10 (9. November 2013)

agro schrieb:


> @ZERG: Geile Bilder, das war doch eine der ersten Street Sessions ?
> 
> Wie die Zeit vergeht.....



Yo, genau die war's. Hab' auch noch welche von der zweiten. Und die ersten Bilder sind aus der Zeit, wie die EsNos noch Bikerschlucht hies


----------



## agro (9. November 2013)

nene die Bikerschlucht liegt doch etwas weiter hinten in dem Tal....

Axel von Outlaw Bikes hat uns da mal nen ganzen Tag geshuttelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2013)

Kann man das esnos shutteln?
Wenn ja, würd ich im Sommer auch mal gerne kommen. 

Biken, Kart fahren und dann nen Bierchen mit Brätel.  Ui das könnt gut werden.


----------



## dangerousD (9. November 2013)

Das esnos ist "die" (Esslinger Nordschleife)  Kann man mit Umwegen shutteln, aber mit Schieben bist Du nicht viel langsamer. Schieben ist doch auch authentischer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2013)

Kommt drauf an wie umständlich Shutteln ist.
Ich kann hier auch schieben oder hoch und runter insg. 10km Auto fahren.

Shuttel: Ausgeruht und 8 Fahrten in 2 Std. 
Schieben: Platt und 3-4 Fahrten in 2 Std. 

Man wird sehen. Ein Plan wäre es aber.


----------



## boerni (14. November 2013)

ich hab auch noch was altes. guckts euch an wenn ihr lust habt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z48jpObUiaE"]some dh biking - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruss
Björn


----------



## dangerousD (14. November 2013)

boerni schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch was altes. guckts euch an wenn ihr lust habt.
> some dh biking - YouTube
> 
> Gruss
> Björn



Ich zitiere mal YouTube:

"             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*             Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von SME beinhaltet, in  Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da die GEMA die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht  eingeräumt hat."*



Alder, machst Du illegales Zeug, oder was?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls entsetzt. 

Um es mit den Worten der Politik zu sagen:

Wir verurteilen das aufs schärfste.


----------



## zerg10 (14. November 2013)

Werft den Widerporst zu Poden


----------



## dangerousD (14. November 2013)

Gebt mir einen Stein, gebt mir einen Stein!


----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2013)

boerni schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch was altes. guckts euch an wenn ihr lust habt.
> some dh biking - YouTube
> 
> Gruss
> Björn



Kannst Du das Video nicht einfach hier bei mtb-news hochladen?
Die machen bestimmt nicht so ein Geschiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (15. November 2013)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Yo, genau die war's. Hab' auch noch welche von der zweiten. Und die ersten Bilder sind aus der Zeit, wie die EsNos noch Bikerschlucht hies



die EsNos hats zu zeiten der bikerschlucht, bzw obertal noch garnicht gegeben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2013)

Bullet,
Was der zerg dachte ist:
das die EsNos örtlich jetzt ist, wo die bikerschlucht früher war/ist. 
Alleine deshalb sollte klar sein, dass er wusste das es die EsNos zu Zeiten der Bikerschlucht nicht gegeben hat. 2 Dinge zur selben Zeit am selben Ort wird schwierig.


----------



## Backwoods (15. November 2013)

Wenn die besagte Schlucht hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wird, würde mich schon mal interessieren ob sie zumindest als Trail wieder befahrbahr ist?

Als ich vor keine Ahnung wieviel Jahren das letzte mal dort war, war sie gerada frisch total mit bäumen zugelegt und ich hab das bike mehr getragen als gefahren.


----------



## beat (16. November 2013)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wenn die besagte Schlucht hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wird, würde mich schon mal interessieren ob sie zumindest als Trail wieder befahrbahr ist?



Ja, ist sie! Zusätzlich gibt's jetzt halt die erwähnte EsNos-Geschichte. Shutteln und Schieben dürfte sich dort tatsächlich die Waage halten. Früher wäre der Steppenwolf das allerdings mit Links hochgetreten, gelle?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2013)

Ich kann immernoch treten. Nur ist es eine Frage der Effizienz. Also des Energiehaushaltes.


----------



## Backwoods (16. November 2013)

beat schrieb:


> Ja, ist sie! Zusätzlich gibt's jetzt halt die erwähnte EsNos-Geschichte. Shutteln und Schieben dürfte sich dort tatsächlich die Waage halten. Früher wäre der Steppenwolf das allerdings mit Links hochgetreten, gelle?



Mit dir wär's mir ja ne besondere Ehre da mal wieder vorbeizuschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (16. November 2013)

@Steppenwolf - etwas das über 400m entfernt ist, is doch nich der selbe ort, oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2013)

Eben 

Evtl. nochmal lesen 

Sonst mach ich ne Skizze


----------



## zerg10 (16. November 2013)

Interessant wie kleinlich hier manche Leute sind...  Da bin ich ja mal heilfroh, dass ich nicht den "Botnang-" oder gar den "Uni-Trail" erwähnt habe.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2013)

Ministerpräsident ist leider nicht sonderlich kleinlich, wenn es um die 2-Meter-Regel geht:

Auf die Frage, warum die Landesregierung auf der 2-Meter-Regel beharrt, antwortete Ministerpräsident Kretschmann kürzlich: "Es gibt einfach Konflikte. Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountain-Bikern und die werden ernst genommen. Das ist der schlichte Grund dafür."

Bisschen pauschal, oder? Statt vermeintliche Konflikte ernst zu nehmen, sollte die Landesregierung vielleicht die 53.000 Bürger ernst nehme, die die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel bisher unterschrieben haben.

Zumal wenn es in der Praxis kaum zu Konflikten kommt, wie nicht nur unsere Praxiserfahrungen und die Aussagen von Forst und Wanderverbänden (!), sondern auch eine Studie der Universität Freiburg zeigt.

Bitte kommentiert daher, den Beitrag auf der Facebook Seite von Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann und werbt weiter für die Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel.

Die Petition läuft übrigens nur noch eine Woche!


----------



## zerg10 (18. November 2013)

Naja, Politikergeschwafel halt. Schau mal was an der Dornhalde passiert...


----------



## Bullet (18. November 2013)

ja sorry, wollt nicht kleinlich sein... war nur ganz schön viel arbeit 
-das was die grünen da ablassen is echt n witz- damals hat die CDU wörtlich das gleiche gesagt und die grünen waren dagegen, jetzt isses umgekehrt - ne astreine volksverarsche könnt man meinen...
dh-strecke in stuttgart is noch derber- da sagen ses zu, geben gelder und warten auf`s desinteresse. hauptsache es stand mal in der zeitung ...tzzz


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, 
ABER die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## zerg10 (25. November 2013)

Tja, es zeigt sich mal wieder deutlich, dass sich eine regierende Partei einen feuchten Kehrricht darum kümmert, was sie als Opposition gesagt hat. Danke Herr Kretschmann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2013)

Aus der Ferne Wiesbadens wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten.  

Der, , ist ja zum Glück nicht.


----------



## zerg10 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hiho, Außenstelle Wiesbaden und auch alle anderen. Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien schöne Weihnachten, viele Geschenke und eine stressfreie Zeit. Wir sehen uns bald wieder auf den Trails oder Parks, hohoho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Dezember 2013)

Dem schliesse ich mich an... gute Zeit Euch allen und  natürlich schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Koeni (24. Dezember 2013)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten .

Ich geh jetzt arbeiten .

Und dann radeln .


----------



## zerg10 (31. Dezember 2013)

Und nun wünsche ich euch lustige Sylvester und einen guten Rutsch. Bis 2014


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Dezember 2013)

Auch einen guten Rutsch und dem zerg noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag. 
Sorry hatte es voll verpeilt.


----------



## dangerousD (31. Dezember 2013)

... dem schliesse ich mich an. Kann ich alles nur unterstreichen. 

**


----------



## Backwoods (25. Januar 2014)

Schlechte Nachrichten: Die EsNos ist zerstört worden (mir fehlt der kotzende Smily)
Aus facebook:

R.I.P. EsNos - long live EsNos! Es macht uns unendlich traurig, zu hören, dass die Esslinger Nordschleife (EsNos) zerstört wurde. Wir wissen noch nicht warum und kennen die Hintergründe nicht, aber es ist ein weiteres Zeichen dafür, dass die Gesellschaft in keiner Weise erkennt, wie viel Freude und Leidenschaft mit dem Biken verbunden ist. Hier wurde etwas zerstört, was mit viel Liebe und Engagement aufgebaut und gepflegt wurde. Hier wurde etwas zerstört, was von einer Community getragen wurde und nicht zuletzt gemeinsam von Jugendlichen geschaffen wurde. Die EsNos war Glück und Stolz, hat Zufriedenheit und Identifikation gegeben. Die Gesellschaft weiß das offenbar nicht zu schätzen. Das Ganze ist auch deshalb so bitter, weil es nicht einfach nur eine wild gebaute Strecke war, sondern aktiv der Kontakt zum Waldbesitzer gesucht wurde und man bereits Gespräche geführt hat, wie man von der geduldeten zu einer legalen Strecke kommt. Dazu war ein Verein in der Gründung. So wie es aussieht waren alle diese Bemühungen, "sich an die Spielregeln zu halten", umsonst. Was für ein trauriges Signal! Destruktiv ist in diesem Fall die Gesellschaft, die gleichzeitig das Fehlen von Engagement und konstruktivem Tun bemängelt. Das ist so verlogen und so bitter! Solidarität mit der EsNos! Lasst uns wieder etwas aufbauen! Joni Beck hat einen Text zur EsNos geschrieben, den wir hier gerne zitieren: "Eine der attraktivsten Mountainbikestrecken in der Stuttgarter Umgebung wurde dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Die Esslinger Nordschleife (auch als EsNos bekannt) entstand über mehrere Monate und war eine der attrakivsten Mountainbikestrecken in der Stuttgarter Gegend. Sie wurde von vielen Freiwilligen gepflegt und war deswegen in einem Zustand, von dem sich viele kommerzielle Bikeparks eine Scheibe abschneiden können. Die Strecke wurde zwar zuerst ohne Absprache mit den Waldeigentümern errichtet, jedoch wurde von Seiten der Mountainbiker in den letzten Monaten alles dafür getan, um eine Legalisierung der Strecke zu ermöglichen. Diese haben sich zu einer Gruppe zusammengeschlossen, einen Ansprechpartner benannt und den Kontakt zu den Waldeigentümern und zuständigen Behörden gesucht. Die Gründung einer Vereinsabteilung war geplant um den Waldeigentümern die Haftung bei Unfällen abzunehmen. Doch leider ging das nicht schnell genug. Am Samstag (25.01) gegen 12 Uhr wurde in Facebook ein Foto veröffentlicht, welches sich wie ein Lauffeur ausbreitete. Im sekundentakt wurden neue Nachrichten gepostet und absolut niemand freut sich über das, was er dort sah. Die Esslinger Nordschleife ist nurnoch mit Mühe zu erkennen. Quer in die Strecke gefällte Bäume und ein umgepflügter Boden machen deutlich, dass die Strecke hier absichtlich und zielgerichtet zerstört wurde. Noch ist nicht bekannt, wer genau diesen Abriss verursacht hat. Es gab in den letzten Tagen immer wieder Meldungen von einem Waldbesitzer, welcher angekündigt hat die Strecke abreißen zu wollen. Inwiefern dieser den Kontakt zum benannten Ansprechpartner aufgenommen hat ist bisher noch unklar. Eins ist jedoch deutlich, die Esslinger Nordschleife ist ein toller Beweis dafür, wieviel mit geringem finanziellen und dafür mit viel körperlichem Aufwand und dem Zusammenarbeiten von Freiwilligen erreicht werden kann. Es braucht nicht immer mehrere Tausend Euro oder groß angelegte und geplante Projekte um eine Mountainbikestrecke zu errichten. Die Anzahl der Abfahrenden macht deutlich, dass es im Stuttgarter Raum dringenden Bedarf an einer derartigen Strecke gibt. Die Esslinger Nordschleife wurde bewusst gebaut um allen Könnerstufen gerecht zu werden. So waren die meisten Sprünge auch rollbar und konnten auch mit geringer Geschwindigkeit sicher befahren werden. Das erhöhte nicht nur die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit sondern verringerte auch das Unfallrisiko ungemein. Auch wurden - erst vor kurzem - gefährliche Bauten, die nicht in Absprache mit dem Ansprechpartner entstanden, wieder abgerissen um den Waldbesitzern entgegen zu kommen. Doch, obwohl hier versucht wurde mit möglichst viel Verstand vor- und auch auf die Waldbesitzer einzugehen, ist die Strecke nun vorerst Geschichte. Das ist schade für die Mountainbiker der Region. Schade für diejenigen, die viel Arbeit und Herzblut in die Strecke gesteckt haben. Und schade für Esslingen. Der Region geht eine Attraktivität verloren an der sich viele Mountainbike unterschiedlichster Altersklassen und unterschiedlichster Herkunft gerne versammelt haben um gemeinsam Spaß zu haben. Die Esslinger Nordschleife hat es hier zustande gebracht, mit nur einer Strecke den Anforderungen der vielen verschiedenen Mountainbikedisziplinen - die es mittlerweile gibt - gerecht zu werden. Besser, als es jede aufwändig geplante und kostenintensiv gebaute Strecke hätte tun können. Es ist schade, dass niemand entdeckt hat mit wie wenig Aufwand hier viel geschaffen wurde. Es ist schade, dass das Engagement der vielen Einzelpersonen nun wortwörtlich begraben ist und es ist leider mal wieder ein bitterer Beweis dafür, dass viel verloren gehen kann wenn die Uhren der Bürokratie zu langsam ticken. Hoffentlich ist dieser traurige Samstag Grund genug für diejenigen, die sich in diesem Thema annehemen können, sich dem Thema auch endlich anzunehmen. Ansonsten ist durch diesen Samstag nur eins passiert. Esslingen und auch die gesamte Region verlor ein wenig an Attraktivität."

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66130


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2014)

Schade aber leider normal.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Januar 2014)

Echt bitter. Aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab', war das ja irgendwie mit Ansage des Waldbesitzers. Trotzdem schade um die schöne Strecke und die Mühen der Erbauer und Pfleger. 
Degerloch kommt ja selbst unter einer grünen Landesregierung nicht zustande, da wird es ja doch bald wieder die geheimen Trails geben...


----------



## Backwoods (2. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder schlechte Neuigkeiten vom Degerloch DH:

" Zwischen Degerloch und Stuttgart-Süd
Downhill-Strecke auf der
Kippe"

http://m.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inh...ppe.ac20cc1d-bf1f-4d24-aacf-41c0a0e39437.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. Februar 2014)

Und hier der Kommentar aus Facebook:

Nach der Tagung vom Sportamt hatten wir uns vor einer Woche nochmal mit dem betreffenden Projektbegleiter in Verbindung gesetzt und mal wieder zu hören bekommen nach dem Motto: "Da gibt es noch ein paar zu diskutierende Dinge; wir können momentan noch nichts dazu sagen..."

Umso verärgerter sind wir in der Ag nun, die doch größeren Probleme bzgl. der Strecke nun aus der Zeitung ( http://m.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inh...ppe.ac20cc1d-bf1f-4d24-aacf-41c0a0e39437.html ) zu erfahren! Von einigen Dingen wussten wir vorher selbst nichts, andere sind allen bekannt! Ich werde am Montag mal beim Sportamt anrufen und meinen Frust darüber loswerden! Da loben sie die Zusammenarbeit und dann erfährt die Ag und Community solche Dinge aus der Zeitung, das geht gar nicht!
Wie auch immer: Es ändert nichts zur Sache! Wir werden uns die nächsten Tage mal schlau machen, wie die erwähnten Probleme erfahrungsgemäß zu lösen wären und schnellstmöglich ein Termin mit dem Sportamt vereinbaren, damit weitere mögliche Lösungswege im März mit auf den Tisch gelegt werden können!
Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden (zumindest mit den Informationen, die wir bekommen! *arg!*)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2014)

Die Überlegungen wegen dem Licht sind geil    Ohne sind das ja quasi keine Fahrräder  


In größeren Städten gibt es halt nur Probleme.
Ist hier auch so. Was letztens nur noch eine Frage von Wochen war ist jetzt schon wieder eine Frage von Monaten. Ein neuer Bürgermeister macht es hier dann auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## Backwoods (4. Februar 2014)

Flowtrail Taunus:

Hallo Sportfreunde,

hier mal wieder ein paar News zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg. 

Wir haben inzwischen die ersten Gespräche mit dem Naturpark Taunus hinter uns und möchten uns zunächst bei allen Beteiligten für die aufgeschlossene und konstruktive Atmosphäre bedanken. Weiterhin waren an den Gesprächen das Forstamt Königstein, die Untere Naturschutzbehörde Hochtaunuskreis, die Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald Hessen und der BUND beteiligt. 

In dem derzeitigen Projekt geht es z.B. um ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Touren im Taunus, auch extra angelegte Mountainbike-Trails (Flowtrails) sind im Gespräch. Die Projektleitung hat der Naturpark Taunus übernommen. Wir haben unsere Vorschläge und Ideen anhand einer Präsentation vorgestellt, Fragen beantwortet und unsere Bereitschaft zur Übernahme der versicherungstechnischen Angelegenheiten erklärt. 

In den laufenden Gesprächen konnten wir feststellen, dass sich alle Beteiligten darüber einig sind, dass auch für die Mountainbiker im Taunus ein attraktives Angebot geschaffen werden muss. Das sind natürlich deutlich andere Voraussetzungen für konstruktive Gespräche als in den vergangenen Jahren. Hier wirken sich auch die guten und erfolgreichen Gespräche am Runden Tisch in Wiesbaden unter der Federführung des Hessischen Ministeriums für Umwelt, Energie, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz aus, die mit der Ausarbeitung der „Vereinbarung Wald und Sport“ endeten. An diesen Gesprächen waren bereits viele Verbände beteiligt die auch bei unserem Projekt relevant sind. 

Wie geht es jetzt weiter? Wir werden unsere Vorschläge zunächst an alle Beteiligten zur Prüfung übergeben. Desweiteren wird es in den nächsten Monaten mehrere Ortstermine bezüglich unserer Vorschläge im Taunus geben. 

Über die weitere Entwicklung unserer Bemühungen werden wir euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten. 

Euer Flowtrailteam Taunus

Quelle Facebook


@Mike: Du als Gravity Pilot müsstes ja eigentlich bescheid wissen

Da wird man als Bürger Baden-Würtembergs neidisch


----------



## Backwoods (17. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder was neues zur DH Strecke in Stuttgart:

Unser allseits geliebter OB Fritz Kunh spricht doch ernstahft bei der Vereidigung der neuen Jugendräte über unsere DH-Strecke. Der Gemeinderat würde alles daran setzen eben diese zu genehmigen. Doch man solle sich nicht wundern wenn es noch länger dauern würde. Aber wir sollen doch bitte nicht aufgeben und weiterhin Druck machen um auch die letzten Gemeinderäte zu überzeugen.

Na dann nehmen wir uns das doch mal zu Herzen. Nochmal ne Demo wie ganz am Anfang damit ihnen klar wird das wir nicht weniger wurden sondern mehr.

Quelle: Facebook


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2014)

So schön wie eine offizielle Hausabfahrt auch wäre, glaube ich da nicht mehr dran... Gelder bewilligt, Streckenkonzept steht, es gibt eine grüne Landesregierung und einen grünen OB und nix passiert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Axel,
Dass zieht sich am Feldberg auch wie Kaugummi. Klar man ist an vielen Sachen dran, dauert aber alles ewig. In Wiesbaden nun schon 4 Jahre.
Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. März 2014)

Ich brauch mal neue Knieschützer.

@Steppi: Was hattest Du (und dein Kumpel) für welche an als wir letztes Jahr mal zusammen gefahren sind? sixsixone, ION ?

Bin auch für andere Tips dankbar. Am besten schreibt Ihr eure Größe dazu
Ich such die "softe" Version. Harte mit Schienenbein hab ich genug.

Thx


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. März 2014)

661 Kyle strait


Ach ja, hallo


----------



## Backwoods (19. März 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> 661 Kyle strait
> 
> 
> Ach ja, hallo



Jo Hallo 

was hast Du für eine Größe? Ich würde dann eine Nummer kleiner bestellen.
Die Kyle Strait gibt's wohl nicht mehr. Ich werde wohl die Rage bestellen.


----------



## zerg10 (20. März 2014)

@Mike 
Cool, etwa die Signature-Version ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. März 2014)

Axel, das sind immer so doppelgrössen. Kann es nicht mehr erkennen. Die hängen gerade auf der Leine. 

zerg
Wat wes icke.


----------



## Backwoods (8. April 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein Update von Jannik Henzler zur legalen Strecke in Stuttgart:

********Kurzes Update:

Habe eben mit dem Sportamt telefoniert, um mich über deren Versprechen zu vergewissern: Der Antrag für die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung ist tatsächlich raus und es wird unter Hochdruck gearbeitet, sodass der Wisch mit Unterschrift von den entsprechenden Gremien schnellstmöglich zurückkommt!
Noch diese Woche wird ein Treffen im Wald stattfinden, bei dem man wieder einigen Fragen, z.B. genaue Ausmaße der Obstacles, auf den Grund gehen können wird und somit eine schnelle Genehmigung der Befreiung gefördert wird. 2 aus der Ag werden wieder mit anwesend sein und ggf. berichten!

Quelle: Facebook


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2014)

Naja, mal abwarten ist hier die Devise. Nach der bisherigen Verzögerungstaktik traue ich den Ämtern nicht wirklich...


----------



## Backwoods (6. Mai 2014)

Sodele,

habe endlich fertig.
Am Wochenende noch eine Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug gekürtzt.
Das gelbe Maxxis stört - bekommt man das weg?





Mehr Bilder gibts im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68214

Mal sehen wann ich Zeit zum fahren habe.

Das Freak habe ich im Winter auf Hans Dampf gestellt und war damit an Ostern mal wieder auf den Trails an der Burg F. Die Dinger haben wirklich ordentlich Grip auf Felsen, Wurzeln und Sand. Bin aber noch nie im nassen damit gefahre.


----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2014)

Witziger Mix aus Old School und neuen Teilen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß mit der Reaktivierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. Mai 2014)

Axel hat sein CC-Bike wieder fit gemacht mit dem er früher immer zum Korber Kopf geradelt ist


----------



## zerg10 (8. Mai 2014)

Koeni schrieb:


> Axel hat sein CC-Bike wieder fit gemacht mit dem er früher immer zum Korber Kopf geradelt ist



Yo, mit Fullface, Safetyjacket und von der Waldebene Ost aus...


----------



## dangerousD (8. Mai 2014)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Yo, mit Fullface, Safetyjacket und von der Waldebene Ost aus...



Das macht er heute auch noch - mit Kinderanhänger


----------



## Backwoods (13. Mai 2014)

Hier ein link von Flowtrail Feldberg auf Facebook:

http://www.welt.de/regionales/frank...nen-wollen-Biker-auf-rechten-Weg-bringen.html

Wenns klappt komm ich mal wieder vorbei.


----------



## Backwoods (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mal wieder News aus Facebook (allerdings schon vom 13. März)

So Leute, hier der Bericht zur Sitzung des Sportausschusses am gestrigen Tage und damit ein umfassendes Update:

Zusammengefunden haben sich 11 aktive Downhiller, unter anderem Sam und Liro für die Stuttgarter Rider, Konstantin aus dem Jugendrat Degerloch und Matze und ich aus der Ag. Danke an alle, die da waren! Dass unser Erscheinen sehr positiv vermerkt wurde und demnach von entsprechender Wichtigkeit war, wurde bereits während der Sitzung erwähnt, obwohl wir nur "Zuhörer" waren!

Wie ihr aus den Zeitungsberichten auch entnehmen konntet, waren die letzten Hürden, die im vermeindlichen "Endspurt" zur Legalisierung entstanden sind, nicht einfach zu nehmen. Sobald etwas als beschlossene Sache galt, kam ein anderer, der sagte: "Nein, so geht das nicht!" und schon war das Problem wieder da. Zuletzt wurden einige dieser Probleme für unüberwindbare Barrieren erklärt, daher die Rede von einem "Scheitern" in der Presse. Beispiel hierfür: Die Anforderungen für die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung! Da die Einsicht aber groß ist, dass nur eine legale Strecke die einzig richtige Lösung sein kann, blieb nichts anderes übrig, als einiges nochmals ganz von vorne aufzurollen und dabei die Anforderungen zur Erfüllung "herabzustufen". Wenn ihr mich fragt, habe ich den Eindruck, dass manches Amt, - um es salopp zu formulieren - den "Widerstand" nicht mehr halten konnte, nachdem sich die "Größeren" in der Politik erneut für das Projekt stark gemacht haben. So war es nun bei dieser Sitzung auch wieder: Eigentlich standen alle geschlossen hinter diesem Projekt, inkl. der Sportamtsbürgermeisterin, die den Sachverhalt vorlas! Mit den kürzlich neu vereinbarten Bedingungen scheint auch die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung auf einmal kein Problem mehr darzustellen. Warum das nicht gleich so ging? … fragt mich bitte nicht! Ich finde es mehr als traurig, welch guten Projekten diese Bürokratie in Deutschland einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht! Ihr erinnert euch an das hier gepostete Mottobild: "Treppenbenutzung verboten, da Treppe restaurierungsbedürftig, Restaurierung aber nicht möglich, da Treppe unter Denkmalschutz!"

Naja, wie auch immer… Viel wichtiger ist, dass der Antrag für die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung in den nächsten 2 Wochen ENDLICH das Sportamt verlassen soll, in ca. 2 Monaten ist mit einer Unterzeichnung aller notwendigen Ämter zu rechnen und dann stünde einem Baubeginn nichts mehr im Wege!
Für das lange Hinziehen hatte sich bei der Sitzung unter anderem die Sportamtsbürgermeisterin entschuldigt. Vieles sei auch aufgrund einiger Kommunikationsprobleme ins Stocken geraten, zuletzt seien einige "Fans der Downhillstrecke" in der Politik, darunter unser Ansprechpartner und Projektleiter selbst gefrustet gewesen, dass scheinbar nichts vorangeht. Es bleibt nun mal das deutschlandweit erste Projekt einer kommunalen Downhillstrecke und zudem im Großstadtbereich, da gilt es vielleicht auch nochmals zu erwähnen, dass dabei selbst die erfahrenen Politiker eben oft auf komplettes Neuland stoßen! Zu sagen, es sei einzelnes Verschulden, ist völlig falsch!

Leider haben diese ganzen Planungen natürlich bereits Gelder gekostet. Zusammen mit den Defiziten, die sich bei erneuter Prüfung der Sicherung der Strecke aufgetan haben (das war auch noch ein Thema, das im Argen lag) und anderen Dingen ist allen Rechnungen nach eine Unterdeckung von ca. 60.000€ entstanden, um die die Strecke nun teurer werden soll. Sorge sollte dies uns allen allerdings nicht bereiten, das Sportamt ist sich sicher, hier eine schnelle Lösung finden zu können, sprich, spätestens bis die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung vorliegt.

Was die veröffentlichten Teilwahrheiten der Presse bzgl. dem Streckenbauer angeht, möchte ich gar nicht weiter auf die Hintergründe eingehen; Für uns bleibt es jedenfalls dabei, dass die Strecke von dem ursprünglich dafür beauftragten Team gebaut wird!

Alles in allem sind wir nun wieder einiges positiver gestimmt, nicht zuletzt, weil die Sportamtsbürgermeisterin sich mit der Aussage - Achtung, und jetzt kommst - über die "Fertigstellung und Eröffnung in diesem Sommer" weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!!! Bei einer pünktlichen Empfangsnahme der Landschaftsschutzbefreiung bis zum Juni und einer Bauzeit von ca. 8 Wochen macht sich in uns die Hoffnung breit, dass die Strecke zu den Sommerferien fertig wird! Garantie gibt es wie immer keine, aber das sind doch mal mehr als positive Nachrichten!

In naher Zukunft soll die Ag wieder zu weiteren Sportamtssitzungen eingeladen werden, darüber berichten wir natürlich wie immer, wenns soweit ist!

In der Hoffnung, dass ich nichts vergessen habe… angenehme Sonnen- und damit Biketage euch allen! Und immer dran denken: Wer kämpft, kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!

(von* Jannick Henzler*)


----------



## zerg10 (30. Mai 2014)

Lasst mich mal kurz rechnen: Jetzt ist Mai und es dauert noch ca. 2 Monate bis alle Ämter unterschrieben haben ( also werden das wohl eher 3 Monate werden), dann sind Sommerferien und dadurch verzögert sich der Bau. Danach muss über die Unterdeckung verhandelt werden und wenn's klappt, muss ja auch noch das Geld fließen. Tja, schon ist es Herbst und da lohnt sich ein Baubeginn nimmer... 
Also wenn's so läuft wie bisher, wird das auch 2014 nix. Trotzdem einen  für die Leute, die da dran bleiben.


----------



## Backwoods (31. Mai 2014)

Heute endlich mal wieder hier in der Gegend 33 Km unterwegs gewesen. Davon 12 mit Family und Kinderanhänger. An der Kaba Ranch war Sommer und Kinderfest 

Das Blöde: 
Den Krumbachtrial darf man unten jetze offiziel befahren weil er definitiv breiter als 2 Meter ist (wer hat den kotzenden Smily abgeschaft?). 

Da siehts aus als ob ne Bombe eingschlagen hat. Die großen Bäume haben sie gleich mitgenommen, aber es liegt überall das Kleinzeug rum, was kein Geld bringt. Der weg ist jetzt 4 m breit und kaum befahrbar. Ihr kennt ja das Bild wie's ausschaut wenn so ein Erntemonster im Wald gewütet hat. 

Das Gute:
Habe auf dem Heimweg an meinen Hometrial ein Schild gefunden, dass es in Magstadt/Sifi/Maichingen "bald" auch ne legale Strecke geben soll. Mal sehen ob die schneller sind als die Stuttgarter. Nicht, dass ich bis dahin Rolator im Wald fahre .


----------



## Backwoods (3. Juni 2014)

Flowtrail Feldberg -> überall die gleichen Probleme:

Die Unterschrift der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde für die Einrichtung/Genehmigung der DH Stecke am Feldberg liegt immer noch nicht vor. Vielmehr hat die UNB weitere Forderungen aufgestellt und das kurz vor Abschluss der Verhandlungen.
Leider nicht unbedingt die Nachrichten die wir veröffentlichen wollen.
Hoffen wir auf ein Einsehen der UNB.

Alles weitere hier:
http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...fer-fuer-die-downhiller,1472864,27297784.html

weitere Infos von Seiten woffm hier:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wheels-over-Frankfurt-Radsport-eV/253766390717

Die Verhandlungen zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg laufen weiter, wir hoffen in Kürze wieder konkretere Infos geben zu können.

Quelle: Facebook

Das ist schon ganz schön krass lächerlich


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2014)

Und wenn ich mir dann das lustige Bohrloch in Echterdingen und die dazugehörige Baustelle anschaue, kann ich mich über solche Pseudo-Naturschutz-Einwände nur totlachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. Juli 2014)

Neues zur EsNos…

...und ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie sich Biker organisieren, für ihre Rechte einsetzen, aber auch Verantwortung übernehmen können.

Nach dem Abriss der EsNos haben sich die Biker zu einer Radsportabteilung im TV Hegensberg zusammengeschlossen und führen Verhandlungen mit der Stadt. Johannes Reiser, der stellvertretende Radsportabteilungsleiter gibt im Interview mit der Stuttgarter Zeitung umfassend Auskunft über den Stand der Dinge.

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...lle.f712e094-02dc-499b-bd7e-27f7f44aa7e1.html

Das sind nicht nur gute Nachrichten, sondern auch vorbildliche Pressearbeit! 

Diesen und weitere Artikel über die EsNos findet Ihr auch hier:
http://www.esnos.de/esnos-in-der-presse/

Quelle: Facebook (Open Trails)

Vielleicht wird's ja wieder


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juli 2014)

Anno dazumal

Ein wenig Unterhaltung aus der Frühzeit des Mountainbike Sportes. Schon damals drehte sich vieles um die Materialfrage. Aber es ist auch schön zu sehen, mit wie wenig die Pioniere Spaß haben konnten. Und das, ohne sich um das Betretungsrecht kümmern zu müssen.
Sehr sehenswert die Bilderstrecke.

http://www.spiegel.de/einestages/erfindung-des-mountainbikes-a-948309.html



Erfindung des Mountainbikes: Die Breitreifen-Bande - SPIEGEL ONLINE
www.spiegel.de
Hippies als Radsport-Revoluzzer: In den Siebzigern montierten kalifornische Freaks Stollenreifen an alte Drahtesel und rasten steile Berge hinab - der Schwerkraft und miesem Material hoffnungslos ausgeliefert. Aus der Mutprobe wurde ein Business, die...

Quelle: Facebook (Open Trails)

Auch mal ganz interessant


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juli 2014)

Und wir Pussys fahren Fullys mit Scheibenbremsen


----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2014)

Hat von euch jemand ne 160er Gabel rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht? 1 1/8" ohne tapered Steuerrohr brauche ich. Das Casting von meiner Fox 36 is heute gerissen...


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juli 2014)

Kann dir meine Marzocchi Freeride anbieten, allerdings hat die nur 140mm, baut aber recht hoch.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2014)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ne 160er Gabel rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht? 1 1/8" ohne tapered Steuerrohr brauche ich. Das Casting von meiner Fox 36 is heute gerissen...



Ich kann Dir nur als Soforthilfe meine Ersatzgabel, eine Marzocchi 55 mit 160 mm, leihen. Die hätte ich aber gerne wieder, falls meine Lyric mal zum Service muss. 

Für ne Lyric hätte ich noch 2 Castings im Keller liegen. Die werde ich mal bunkern, weil ja 26" und ohne tapered wohl ausstirbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Angebote. Hab mir jetzt ne Lyrik Solo Air RC2L im Bikemarkt organisiert


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juli 2014)

So so....
Da bin ich mal gespannt

* Downhill im Wald Bau der Radstrecke im Herbst*
ana, 13.07.2014 15:00 Uhr






Die Downhill-Szene und die Stadt hoffen, dass der Extremsport sicherer wird, wenn es Stuttgarts erste legale Strecke gibt.Foto: dpa

Degerloch - Eines will Günther Kuhnigk gleich klarstellen: „Es sind keine neuen Hindernisse aufgetaucht“, sagt der Leiter des Sportamts. Trotzdem wird sich der Bau der Downhill-Strecke für Extremradler von Degerloch nach Heslach verzögern. Kuhnigk geht davon aus, dass die Arbeiter im September beginnen können. Ursprünglich war die Sommerpause Wunschtermin. Doch die Genehmigung fehlt noch.

*Mehr als 20 Hindernisse sind geplant*

Sind die Arbeiter einmal vor Ort, sind sie etwa sechs Wochen beschäftigt. Zu tun gibt es einiges, wie Kuhnigk sagt. So sollen zum Beispiel am oberen Ende der Strecke eine Holzbrücke über einen Waldweg sowie eine Startrampe gebaut werden, über die gesamte Route verteilt sind mehr als 20 Hindernisse geplant, zudem muss die Strecke modelliert und beschildert werden.

Stuttgarts erste legale Downhill-Route hat eine lange Geschichte. Zuletzt war ihr Bau ungewiss. Das hatte mit einer Forderung zu tun, die das Sportamt unmöglich erfüllen konnte: garantieren, dass Downhiller fortan illegale Strecken meiden.

Die Downhill-Szene fordert schon seit Jahren eine legale Strecke in Stuttgart. Die Landeshauptstadt bietet sich wegen ihrer Kessellage prima an. Sowohl die Fahrer als auch die Stadt hoffen, dass der Extremsport damit etwas sicherer wird. Erst an Pfingsten ist ein Downhiller auf einer verbotenen Strecke im Stuttgarter Westen gestürzt und an den Folgen gestorben. (ana)

Quelle: Link aus Facebook (Downhill Suttgart)
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...bst.7d2dbc62-51a8-471a-98db-ffca3ffdf055.html


----------



## AMR-Stuttgart (15. Juli 2014)

Bin ich auch mal gespannt  jetzt leben wir schon in einer Stadt mit Umgebung die sich dafür hervorragend eignet da ist so eine legale Strecke einfach ein must have


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2014)

Kleine Info zur 2m-Regel hier bei uns. Ich lass' es mal unkommentiert...

Sie haben auf openPetition die Petition "Streichung der &quot;2-Meter-Regel&quot; einschl. entspr. Bußgeldbestimmung im Waldgesetz Baden-Württemberg" unterschrieben.

Der Autor der Petition DIMB e.V. (Tilman Kluge) - Ref. Umwelt) hat Ihnen eine neue Nachricht zu dieser Petition hinterlassen:

--

Betreff: Die Petition befindet sich in der Beratung/Prüfung beim Empfänger
Referenz: Pressemitteilung des Petitionsausschuss vom 16. Juli 2014

Liebe Petitenten,

am 4 Juni 2014 fand die Anhörung vor dem Petitionsausschuss des Landtages statt. Radfahrer, Wanderverbände, Wissenschaft, Jäger, Forst, Gemeinden, Naturschutz, Land-und Forstwirtschaft äußerten sich zur Petition. Leider wurden von den Befürwortern der 2 Meter Regel auch längst widerlegte Vorurteile vorgetragen, ohne dafür Fakten darlegen zu können.

Erfreulicherweise äußerten sich aber etwa die Hälfte der Verbände für eine Neuregelung des Waldgesetzes. So haben sich die Naturfreunde für uns ausgesprochen. Der Landesnaturschutzverband hat zwar betont, dass eine Regulierung in sensiblen Regionen stattfinden sollte, dass aber die 2 Meter Regel dafür nicht das geeignete Instrument ist. Vielmehr wurde angeregt, dass sich die Parteien an einen runden Tisch setzen sollten.

Vor allem Jäger, Waldbesitzer und die Forstkammer haben sich gegen uns ausgesprochen. Man war sich dabei nicht zu schade, erneut das Märchen von den tödlichen Unfällen anzuführen. Genau diese hatten wir schon in 2013 widerlegt, aber Fakten scheinen nicht zu interessieren. Sehr enttäuschend war auch das Statement des Vertreters der Gemeinden und Kommunen. Man könnte meinen, dass Radfahrer keine ernst zu nehmenden Bürger sind.

Am 16. Juli 2014 hat der Petitionsausschuss in einer nicht-öffentlichen Sitzung über unsere Anliegen beraten und eine Pressemitteilung herausgegeben. Darin wird lediglich auf die möglichen Ausnahmeregelungen verwiesen, die nun verstärkt vor Ort genutzt werden sollen. Die Verantwortung für das Landeswaldgesetz hat man damit auf die Kommunen und Landkreise abgeschoben.

Mit keinem Wort ist man auf die Argumente der Radsportverbände eingegangen. Es fehlt jegliche Begründung, warum an der 2 Meter Regel festgehalten werden soll. So können wir nur vermuten, dass Lobbyisten im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen.

Der Petitionsausschuss stellt sich damit auf die Seite der rot-grünen Politik des Überhörtwerdens. Was nützt eine Anhörung, wenn auf das Anliegen nicht eingegangen wird? Bürgerbeteiligung ist wohl nur gerne gesehen, wenn diese den eigenen Zielen entspricht. Wer sich nicht traut, ein Landesgesetz zu überprüfen, das weder befolgt noch kontrolliert wird, muss sich zu Recht nach der Handlungs- und Gestaltungfähigkeit der Landespolitik fragen lassen. Gleichzeitig wälzt man die unnötig entstehenden Kosten für Ausnahmeregelungen auf Kreise und Kommunen ab.

Der Tourismus hat unsere Petition bis zuletzt nicht mitgetragen. Auf Nachfrage erklärte er, dass er die Ausnahmeregelungen für ausreichend betrachte. Damit stellt sich der Tourismus gegen den Willen von fast 60.000 Petenten, obwohl diese eigentlich die biketouristische Zielgruppe darstellen. Zeitgleich wurden zum Teil Einladungen an Radgruppen vor Ort versendet, um bei der Ausweisung von touristischen Wegenetzen mitzuhelfen. Wir sehen dies sehr skeptisch, denn wenn sich der Tourismus gegen das Anliegen der einheimischen Radfahrer stellt, dann soll er unserer Ansicht nach selbst nach geeigneten Wegen suchen. Eine riesige Bürokratie wird dazu aufgebaut. Aber kein Ehrenamtlicher kann die Anforderungen des 63seitigen Handbuches erfüllen.

Das Parlament selbst wird nach der Sommerpause endgültig entscheiden. Es liegt an uns allen, weiterhin die Abgeordneten zu befragen, ob sie uns Gründe für die 2 Meter Regel nennen können. Wir sollten klar fragen, warum sich die Landespolitik nicht ihrer Verantwortung bewusst wird und ein Landesgesetz auch auf Landesebene an einem runden Tisch mit den Verbänden diskutiert und damit den Weg zu einem neuen Betretungsrecht, das allen und damit auch unseren Interessen gerecht wird, bereitet.

Wir werden weiter den Sommer über mit Aktionen auf unser Anliegen hinweisen. Besucht unseren Stand auf der Eurobike.

Folgt uns auf Facebook (auch für Nicht FB-Mitglieder) und haltet Euch auf dem Laufenden. Tägliche Neuigkeiten unter:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Das Protokoll der Anhörung:
http://landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/drucksachen/2014-06-04_Anhoerung_LandwA.pdf

Die Pressemitteilung des Landtages:
http://landtag-bw.de/cms/sites/LTBW/home/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2014/juli/1202014.html

Unsere Pressemitteilung:
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/719-dimb-empfindet-stellungnahme-des-petitionsausschusses-als-schallende-ohrfeige

Stellungnahme von 2013 zu den angeführten Unfällen.
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf

Alle Infos zur „Weg mit der 2 Meter Regel“ Kampagne findet Ihr unter:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/weg-mit-2m-regel-in-bawue

--

Alle weiteren Informationen zur Petition erhalten Sie unter diesem Link:

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


Dies ist ein Service von openPetition


(Falls Sie diese Petition nicht unterschrieben haben oder keine Mitteilungen mehr erhalten möchten, löschen Sie bitte Ihre Email-Adresse aus dem Verteiler mit diesem Link:
https://www.openpetition.de/abmelden/blog/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg/5425cf7a6cefc02e36146b423c4eb62c )


----------



## Backwoods (28. Juli 2014)

Zum Trost, damit nicht ganz so schlimm erscheint:

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ege.9c0a7e5e-c000-4ce7-991f-7c7c6f806359.html


----------



## Backwoods (2. September 2014)

*Test auf dem Feldberg*
Im Bereich des Windecks wird eine etwa 450 Meter lange Flowtrail-Probestrecke für Mountainbiker eingerichtet.

http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...s-test-auf-dem-feldberg,1472864,28265834.html


----------



## Backwoods (2. September 2014)

*Flowtrail auf Probe: Mountainbiker am Feldberg *
*TOURISMUS Naturpark Taunus koordiniert Projekt, das Besucherströme lenken soll*

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/loka...-probe-mountainbiker-am-feldberg_14510489.htm


----------



## zerg10 (3. September 2014)

Fast 58.000 Leute unterschreiben gegen die 2m-Regel und bekommen dafür 450m Trail (an anderen Ende des Bundeslandes), echt geil...

War übrigens letzte Woche mal wieder in BMais, Montagmorgen hatte es sportliche 4° und bis Mittwoch war's richtig nass. Also am Donnerstag wieder heim, weil ständig Schnitzel futtern kein echter Sport ist 
Sollte es wider Erwarten doch noch einen Spätsommer geben, würde ich spontan ab Ende September nochmal mein glück versuchen, einer von euch Interesse ?


----------



## dangerousD (3. September 2014)

@ZERG 
...und dann auch noch im falschen Bundesland, die 450m Trail zur Kanalisierung der Mountainbiker 

Das ist natürlich ein Pilotprojekt, aber was genau sollen 450m Trail beweisen? Oder fehlt da eine 0 am Ende? 

B-Mais wird bei mir nix - Ende September ist schon recht nah am Termin für Nr. 2, übernachten darf ich da nicht mehr aushausig


----------



## dangerousD (3. September 2014)

PS: ich fahre am Freitag nach Beerfelden. Jemand Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder was neues von der Strecke in Degerloch:

Quelle: Facebook (Jannick Henzler via Downhill-Stuttgart.de)

***Update***

Die schlechte Nachricht voraus: Wie einige vlt bemerkt haben, ging die Ankündigung vom März, man könne Mitte/Ende September anfangen zu bauen, mal wieder nicht ganz auf...

ABER: Das ist dann auch die einzige schlechte. Wollen wir mal in Anbetracht der folgenden guten Nachrichten nichts unverhofft lassen, dass die etwas ungenauere Formulierung "im Herbst 2014" aus den Medien noch zutrifft!
So habe ich gestern im Telefonat mit dem Projektleiter erfahren, dass die Landschaftsschutzbefreiung nun save ist! Yuhuuu! Eeeendlich! Zwar bestanden nie Zweifel, dass das Projekt daran scheitern würde, aber es war ein absolut notwendiger Schritt, der das Warten auf den Bau seeeeeehr in die Länge gezogen hat, weil doch viele Themen zu beachten waren. Wer die Update- Posts regelmäßig verfolgt hat, weiß, dass sie Hauptgegenstand einer jeden Diskussion beim Vorankommen des Projekts war. Zwar war die Deadline vergangene Woche nicht die für die fertig unterzeichneten Unterlagen (wie ich es ursprünglich missverstanden habe - sorry dafür!), mehr war es die Deadline für ein Einholen sämtlicher Statements der verantwortlichen Ämter für Umweltschutz, die gegen eine Unterzeichnung sprächen. Dabei ergaben sich - auch dank der super Vorarbeit des Amtes für Sport und Bewegung - keine zu klärenden Fragen oder Probleme mehr, womit einer Unterzeichnung nun also nichts mehr im Wege steht. Frei nach dem Motto "...so möge er jetzt sprechen, oder für immer schweigen" Schon nächste Woche könnten die Unterlagen vorliegen...

Währenddessen wird das Amt für Sport und Bewegung die offizielle Auftragsvergabe an den Streckenbauer vorbereiten, sodass dies keine Verzögerung mehr einbringt und nach Vorlage der Landschaftsschutzbefreiung zügig mit dem Bau begonnen werden kann.

Derweil macht sich der Streckenbauer und sein Team Gedanken um den Bezug der Materialien. Da das Team nicht hier beheimatet ist und demnach nicht über bereits bestehende Kontakte verfügt, wären wir an dieser Stelle dankbar um jeden Tipps von euch. Wenn also irgendwer einen guten Kontakt zu jmd pflegt, über den wir sowohl Steine als auch Holz beziehen könnten, bitte mir oder den anderen Ag-Mitgliedern schreiben. Je mehr wir hier an Geld einsparen, desto mehr kann natürlich an anderen Stellen und beim Feintuning ausgegeben werden, also her mit euren Spartipps und Connections!

Bestellungen gehen natürlich erst raus, wenn die Auftragsvergabe da ist, aber generell steht alles in den Startlöchern und wir sind alle sehr zuversichtlich, dass die letzten Schritte bis zum Spatenstich nun relativ zügig abgearbeitet werden können.

In diesem Sinne, noch etwas Geduld und viel Vorfreude, bis dahin!


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2014)

Für alle Pila-Fahrer: Waren wir da auch ? Der See kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/10...-abseits-der-ausgetretenen-pfade-im-aostatal/


----------



## zerg10 (24. Oktober 2014)

Um hier mal wieder ein wenig Leben in die Bude zu bringen: Fährt einer von euch schon 1x11 ? Wenn ja, auch mal in richtig steilem oder besser noch im alpinen Gelände ? Lohnt sich die Um- bzw. Abrüstung ?


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2014)

Moinsen,

seit 2011 bin ich mit 1x10 unterwegs, 11-36 hinten. Für Hometrails mit 30Z vorn (am 29er) bzw. 34 vorn (am 26er). Im Juni war ich auf Hüttentour in Tirol unterwegs: 32 auf 11-36 am 26", Tag 1 mit 2.300hm und 54km. Mir hat kein Gang gefehlt, alles mit dieser Übersetzung gefahren. Die übrigen Tage waren ähnlich - wenn es dann gar nicht mehr ging, haben aber auch die Leute mit kleinem KB vorn geschoben.

Soviel dazu... ich brauche 1x11 (noch) nicht, je nach Fitnesszustand könnte es aber die bessere Wahl sein.

cheerio,

der D


----------



## zerg10 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, okay. Was muss ich denn alles tauschen ? Kurbeln, Kassette und Kette sind ja klar. Schaltwerk auch ? Hab' gerade gelesen, dass man für 11fach auch eine neue Nabe braucht, daher kommt die Variante bei mir eh nicht zum Tragen...


----------



## agro (24. Oktober 2014)

... ich könnte dir demnächst ein Carbon LRS für die 11Fach Geschichte anbieten..;-)


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2014)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hmm, okay. Was muss ich denn alles tauschen ? Kurbeln, Kassette und Kette sind ja klar. Schaltwerk auch ? Hab' gerade gelesen, dass man für 11fach auch eine neue Nabe braucht, daher kommt die Variante bei mir eh nicht zum Tragen...



Also, wenn Du auf 10-fach gehen willst:
Kassette
Kettenblatt - am besten gleich narrow-wide
Kette
Schaltwerk - wenn Shimano, dann Shadow+
Schalthebel

Deine Kurbel kannst Du behalten  Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer ganz normalen 3-fach Kurbel gemacht, das Kettenblatt dann in der Mitte montiert. Kettenlinie passt so wunderbar, alles bestens.

Ich bin und bleibe Shimano-Fan - das Zeug funzt super. Wenn Du Dich für ein SLX-Schaltwerk entscheidest, kannst Du eigentlich nix falsch machen. Shifter: die XT klickt einen Tick härter / definierter - ist halt auch etwas teurer. Ich fahre die Kombo Zee Schaltwerk kurz (gibt/gab es damals nicht bei der SLX) + XT-Shifter - schön knackig, immer an der richtigen Stelle und mit der Option auf Multi-Release. Erst gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber dann willst Du es nicht mehr hergeben 

An narrow-wide glaube ich auch erst, seit ich es montiert habe - am Hardtail rumpelt es schon auch heftig, aber verloren habe ich die Kette seither nicht. Auf eine Kettenführung verzichte ich - bisher habe ich den Umstieg nicht bereut. Auch im Schlamm super Funktion - aber dann knirscht es schon gewaltig. Dürfte Dich aber nicht stören, fährst ja eh nur bei schönem Wetter


----------



## Backwoods (25. Oktober 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> seit 2011 bin ich mit 1x10 unterwegs, 11-36 hinten. Für Hometrails mit 30Z vorn (am 29er) bzw. 34 vorn (am 26er). Im Juni war ich auf Hüttentour in Tirol unterwegs: 32 auf 11-36 am 26", Tag 1 mit 2.300hm und 54km. Mir hat kein Gang gefehlt, alles mit dieser Übersetzung gefahren. Die übrigen Tage waren ähnlich - wenn es dann gar nicht mehr ging, haben aber auch die Leute mit kleinem KB vorn geschoben.
> 
> ...



Aha der Herr protzt mit Kondition 
So dicke Oberschenkel hab ich leider nicht mehr.

Ich hab erst letztes Wochenende in den Dolomiten gemerkt, dass ich unter gar keinen Umständen auf meinen allerkleinsten Gang verzichten kann, wenn ich mich den Berg hochquäle. War übrigens ein genialer Saisonabschlus http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ntrails-ueber-das-heiligkreuz-hospiz/6318972/

Am Freak habe ich immer noch 3x9. Schaltwerk und Schaltauge haben schon einen Schlag weg. Wenn jetzt nach der Matschsaison Kette und Ritzel verschlissen sind, steige ich um auf 2x10. Unten an den kleinsten Gängen fehlt dann nichts und am größten nur rechnerisch ab irgendeiner Kommastelle was. Das wird man kaum merken und die großen Gänge werden eh super selten gebraucht.

1x11 würde ich gerne mal auf meiner Runde testen. Kommt aber schon wegen der Kosten und der Nabe nicht in Frage.


----------



## de_reu (26. Oktober 2014)

Multi-Release möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen. Habe immer (auch) noch das Univega, allerdings mit leichteren Laufrädern und 2009er XT mit Multi-Release und erhöhter Kettenvorspannung; die Schenkelfeder für den Käfig ist ca. 180° mehr vorgespannt. Geht super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2014)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Aha der Herr protzt mit Kondition



Nee, ist eine Kombination aus (Schalt-)Faulheit und regelmäßig fahren gehen 

@zerg10 
Wenn Du bei normalem Freilauf bleiben willst, wären auch die General Lee Range Extender eine Möglichkeit. Damit kannst Du 10-fach halt mit max. 42 Zähnen fahren - am besten das 3er Kit nehmen, dann kannst Du ohne basteln einfach den grossen Spider ersetzen. 

@de_reu 
Lebst ja auch noch


----------



## zerg10 (29. Oktober 2014)

agro schrieb:


> ... ich könnte dir demnächst ein Carbon LRS für die 11Fach Geschichte anbieten..;-)


 Danke für das Angebot, aber Carbonfelgen und 11fach sind nix für einen Holzhackerfahrer wie mich ;-)

Ich denke ich werde es so wie der Axel machen, also auf 2X10 umrüsten. Es sei denn mein lange geplantes Wintertrainig ist diesmal effizienter und ich kann in Südtirol doch mit 1x10 die Berge hochstrampeln . Es gilt da gegen ein Cube Pedelac anzutreten, das hat dieses Jahr nur über die lange Distanz geklappt, bei 2-3h-Touren zieht mir das eBike weg.


----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch mit 1X10 unterwegs seit keine Ahnung wann. Hinten 11-36 vorne glaub ich 32. D.h. kein richtig großer Gang und auch kein richtig kleiner. Mir taugt's aber. Hätte noch ein 10-fach XT Schaltwerk rumliegen, allerdings ohne Shadow +.


----------



## Kailinger (30. Oktober 2014)

Koeni schrieb:


> Bin auch mit 1X10 unterwegs seit keine Ahnung wann. Hinten 11-36 vorne glaub ich 32. D.h. kein richtig großer Gang und auch kein richtig kleiner. Mir taugt's aber. Hätte noch ein 10-fach XT Schaltwerk rumliegen, allerdings ohne Shadow +.



I au, i au, i au! 
32 auf 11-36 seit 2011 für alles. Fitnesslevel unterirdisch...
Mir fehlt nix, auch auf längeren Runden.

Nen Alpencross würd ich so ned angehen, ein Wochenende in den Alpen geht gut.

Grüßle


----------



## zerg10 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, irgendwie habt ihr mich fast überredet  Tendiere zu der Kombo Zee-Schaltwerk in lang (Hat dann auch die notwendige Kapazität für 11-36) und 32 vorne in narrow-wide.


----------



## dangerousD (31. Oktober 2014)

Das kurze Zee gibt es auch in einer Version für 11-36 - damit kannst Du dann auch max. 36Z vorn fahren. Habe ich anfangs auch so gehabt, läuft problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (31. Oktober 2014)

Anbetracht meines Dauerformtiefs überlege ich mir gerade, ob ich mir für alpines Gelände ein RangeExtender-Blatt hole und ich glaube, das packt das kurze Zee dann nimmer...


----------



## dangerousD (31. Oktober 2014)

Eine Lösung könnte auch sein, regulär 1-fach zu fahren und ein kleines KB als Rettungsanker zu montieren. Bei Bedarf kannst Du ja dann per Fuss/Hand schalten. Mit einem NW-Blatt vorn brauchst Du ja theoretisch keine KeFü montieren - hängt aber u.a. von der Kettenlängung ab.


----------



## zerg10 (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja, wenn's so steil wird, dass ich zu Fuß gleich schnell bin, steige ich ab


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. November 2014)

Hi Ihr Sonntagsfahrer !
Fahrt Ihr morgen am 9.11.2014?  Wenn ja ab wo? Würde gerne mit bei dem schönen Herbstwetter !


----------



## dangerousD (8. November 2014)

Also ich fahre... allerdings in Horb. Wir starten 09:30...


----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2014)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ein.343b80c9-588b-4df0-a8d3-19e56887e9cf.html

wir werden sehen.....und hoffentlich biken


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2014)

Mein Enduro nimmt langsam Form an. Dooferweise hat das 32KB 30 Tage Lieferzeit und dann haben mir die Dussel ein 9fach Set geschickt


----------



## mantra (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre seit dieser Saison 1x10 mit 11-42T hinten und 32T vorne. LRS ist 26". Bei meiner nicht vorhandenen Fitness reicht der erste Gang gerade so. 11-36T könnte ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen.

zu der 1x10 42T Geschichte muss man sagen, dass die Schaltperformance in Kombination mit Shimano Schaltwerken schon deutlich nachlässt. Ich komm gut damit klar, aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass das dem Ein oder Anderen durchaus nicht taugen könnte?!


----------



## dangerousD (2. Dezember 2014)

1x1 geht doch auch  Mein neuester Teileträger. Jetzt auch schon ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## mantra (2. Dezember 2014)

Oh...Banshees zeigen.... Ich mach mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. Dezember 2014)

Na also geht doch 

*Open Trails hat Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.s Foto geteilt.*
5 Std. ·
Advent, Advent

Unser Mitgliedsverein Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V. - oder kürzer WoFfm - darf sich zu Recht freuen. Nach der Genehmigung der Teststrecke für den Flowtrail am Feldberg (https://www.facebook.com/…/Flowtrail-Feldbe…/147716065406695) wurde nun auch die naturschutzrechtliche Genehmigung für die Downhillstrecke erteilt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch nach Frankfurt und in den Taunus!

Für unsere Fans und Mitleser aus Baden-Württemberg: Das ist leider nicht Euer Feldberg, sondern der Feldberg im hessischen Taunus.

Es ist noch nicht allzu lange her, da hätten wir uns diese positive Entwicklung in Hessen gar nicht vorstellen können. Aber in den letzten 2,5 Jahren hat sich dort sehr viel verändert. So stellte die zuständige Fachabteilung des Hessischen Umweltministeriums im Rahmen des letzten Runden Tisches fest, dass sie die Etablierung des Runden Tisches als "guten und sinnvollen Schritt" bewerte, dass mit der Selbstverpflichtung im Rahmen der ergänzenden Vereinbarung "ein solides Fundament für eine Zusammenarbeit in gegenseitigem Respekt" bestehe und dass "mit dem neuen Waldgesetz ein guter Rahmen geschaffen worden" sei, "der angenommen und dessen Ausgestaltung vor Ort wahrgenommen wird".

Und bei dieser klaren Erkenntnis wundert es auch nicht mehr, dass sich der Hessen-Forst als Empfehlung und Wunsch für die kommenden Jahre die Anlage weiterer, legaler Downhill-Strecken auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, um eine Alternative zu illegalen Strecken und Ergänzung zu dem in Hessen frei befahrbaren Wegenetz zu schaffen.

https://www.facebook.com/2537663907...385678.253766390717/10152438610895718/?type=1

Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.
Der Inhalt unseres Adventskalenders heute war so fett, dass wir die Tür kaum aufbekommen haben. Nach vielen Jahren intensiver Verhandlung mit Behörden und wiederholter Antragstellung lag heute morgen endlich die ordnungsrechtliche Genehmigung für den Bau unseres Bikepark Feldberg im Briefkasten.

Das heißt wir dürfen prinzipiell ab sofort mit dem Bau beginnen. Den offiziellen Baustart haben wir nun für kommenden Sonntag den 07.12. vorgesehen. Dazu treffen wir uns um 12:00 auf dem Parkplatz am Fuß der Strecken (In Oberreifenberg in Richtung Oberursel/Hegewiese fahren und kurz nach dem Ortsausgang rechts). Weil wir so kurzfristig keine Erde besorgen können und die Möglichkeit besteht, dass der Boden gefroren sein wird, werden wir zunächst mit dem Freiräumen der Streckentrassen beginnen.

Nicht zuletzt haben wir im Anschluss an unsere Jahreshauptversammlung am Freitag nun neben dem zehnjährigen Jubiläum noch einen weiteren guten Punkt zum Feiern. Also kommt vorbei, informiert euch, bringt euch ein und feiert nach dem offiziellen Teil mit uns: https://www.facebook.com/events/603973913042590/

Gefällt mir"}" data-reactid=".1.1">Gefällt mir · · Teilen · 713

Quelle: ist ja wohl klar

Ich komme dann im Sommer mal wieder zum Biken vorbei


----------



## zerg10 (3. Dezember 2014)

Nette Räder Leute 

Nochmal meine Gedanken zu 1x10: Die Geschwindigkeit in der Ebene ist mir so ziemlich schnurzegal, wenn ich auf Rollstrecken schnell sein wollte, würde ich Rennrad fahren... Mir gehts zum einen um weniger mechanische Teile am Bike und zum anderen um die Möglichkeit Berge halbwegs gemütlich raufzukommen. Meine Kombo sieht folgendermaßen aus: Vorne ein 30er KB (narrow Wide) und hinten das "große" Zee 11z-36z. Dazu den Range Extender in 42z, sobald dieser wieder lieferbar ist. Lieg alles innerhalb der Herstellervorgaben und sollte meine permanente Winterform gut unterstützen


----------



## Backwoods (20. Dezember 2014)

Schönes Video aus meinem alten Bike Revier an der Burg F:


----------



## dangerousD (24. Dezember 2014)

Von meinen Trails, da komm' ich her - und muss Euch sagen: die sind trocken! YEAH!

Wünsche allen Mitlesern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest - viel Spass unterm Baum und geht mal wieder fahren! Bis bald im Wald,

der D


PS: so sah mein Rad NACH 22km Heiligabendritt über die lokalen Trails aus. I like!


----------



## Backwoods (12. Februar 2015)

*Jannick Henzler‎downhill-stuttgart.de*
6 Std. · Stuttgart ·
***Update***

Da ihr im Neuen Jahr noch nichts von uns gehört habt, hier mal nur ein kurzes Zwischenupdate:

Der erste Teil des Monitoring (das dem Bau vorhergehende Auflage vom Amt für Umweltschutz für die Landschaftsschutzrechtliche Befreiung war) fand bereits im Januar statt. Dabei wurde der Ist-Zustand der aktuellen Strecken fotomentarisch und schriftlich dokumentiert. Der 2. geforderte Teil beinhaltet eine Zählung der Biker, die ebenfalls noch vor dem Bau gemacht werden muss und auch demnächst gemacht wird. 
Da uns der Boden aber derzeit noch gar nicht bauen lässt, selbst wenn die Erlaubnis da wäre, eilt dies nicht. Weitere Forderungen stehen nicht aus. Es sollte also an dem vom Sportamt angekündigten Zeitplan vom letzten Herbst festgehalten werden können, dass die Strecke gebaut werden solle, sobald es das Wetter zulässt. Bauzeit beträgt ca. 6-8 Wochen, mit der Fertigstellung rechnet man also bis ca. Mai.
Letzte Woche fand nochmals eine Begehung mit den betroffenen Stadträten und Vertretern anderer Einrichtungen, wie z.B. auch den Jugendräten statt. Dessen Sinn ist aber - um ganz ehrlich zu sein - bei mir nicht so ganz angekommen _„grin“-Emoticon_ 
Schön wars trotzdem, um den Downhillern auch mal wieder ein Gesicht zu verleihen. Nach wie vor gibt es hier sehr negative Vorurteile, daher: Verhaltet euch ruhig, seid freundlich bei Begegnungen und führt vlt. sogar mit dem einen oder anderen Kritiker ein nettes Gespräch, das ihn in Konsequenz etwas anders über uns denken lässt. An unserem Ruf als vermummte Rowdies gibts immer was zu arbeiten _„wink“-Emoticon_

In diesem Sinne, ride on!

Quelle: Facebook


----------



## Backwoods (12. Februar 2015)

BTW

Kann mir jemand ne Empfehlung geben wo ich meine gute alte Lyric warten lassen kann.
Es müssen neue Buchsen rein.

Thx


----------



## zerg10 (13. Februar 2015)

So, der Downhiller ist jetzt mal ein Enduro. Soviel zu dem ganzen Marketing-Geschwätz ;-) Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich wirklich eine Reverb brauche...


----------



## Backwoods (13. Februar 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> So, der Downhiller ist jetzt mal ein Enduro. Soviel zu dem ganzen Marketing-Geschwätz ;-) Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich wirklich eine Reverb brauche...


Teleskopsattelstütze?
Nobbi Nic ???

Was ist das genau für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich mag den NN. Ist ein guter Kompromiss für die Trails hier. Der Dämpfer ist Fox DHX Air. Von er Einbaulänge bisschen kürzer als der Original. Damit habe ich hinten ca 190mm Federweg (statt der 215mm). Ist ein wenig "getunded", damit der nicht durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht schaffst Du es damit ja auch mal zum Bike der Woche 

Ist das jetzt AM+, SuperEN oder local DH light? Und warum nur so dünne Reifen - 3.0er hätten doch sicher auch gepasst? 

Spass... steht doch gut da, der Hobel. Aber ein Paar potentere Reifen solltest Du für echte Berge parat haben. Das Rad hat was ordentliches verdient


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2015)

Das ist eine 1A-Crosscountry-Rennfeile  ... Wegen der Reifen: Für Pila und Co habe ich die Minions in SuperTacky, für Südtirol habe ich ein Satz Hans Dampf in 2.25. Wie gesagt die Nobbys sind der Kompromiss für hier. Muss mich jetzt erstmal an Shadow+ gewöhnen.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2015)

Falls sich hier noch jemand aus dem Raum Stuttgart rumdrückt:

Es gibt sie noch die Mittwochsfahrer
Treffpunkt immer mittwochs um 18.30h oben (!) an der Zacke in Stuttgart-Degerloch 

Weitere Infos hier: Mittwochsfahrer

(wer war eigentlich zuerst da? Sonntags- oder Mittwochsfahrer? scheint ja beides eine ewig lange Tradition zu haben)


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2015)

Hab gerade mal in den Archiven gewühlt, den SoFa-Thread gibt es seit dem 22.11.2002. In der Zeit sind viele gekommen und gegangen, aber der harte Kern existiert im Untergrund weiter 

Wenn's mal bisschen wärmer und trockener wird, fahre ich mal bei euch fremd...


----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal in den Archiven gewühlt, den SoFa-Thread gibt es seit dem 22.11.2002



OK, dann sind die Mittwochsfahrer älter. (genaues Datum kenne ich nicht, kennt @Chisum oder @weisser_rausch bestimmt  )



zerg10 schrieb:


> Wenn's mal bisschen wärmer und trockener wird, fahre ich mal bei euch fremd...



Jederzeit und sehr gern!


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2015)

Nö


Hockdrik schrieb:


> OK, dann sind die Mittwochsfahrer älter. (genaues Datum kenne ich nicht, kennt @Chisum oder @weisser_rausch bestimmt  )


Nö, die sind beide "erst" seit 2005 hier registriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2015)

Wollte gerade schreiben, dass ein Treff ja auch schon vor dem Forum existiert haben könnte, aber dann habe ich doch kurz recherchiert und muss sagen: 1:0 für die Sonntagsfahrer. 

=>



Chisum schrieb:


> (...) Angefangen hats in dem Fred "Suche Biker in Stuttgart und Umgebung" irgendwann Mitte 2005 mit lockeren und unregelmäßigen Verabredungen zu Biketouren. Nach etwa einem Jahr kam dann die Idee, einen festen, regelmäßigen Termin einzurichten. Nach einigem Heckmeck und einer sehr kurzen Blüte eines regelmäßigen Dienstagstreffs einigte man sich dann tatsächlich auf einen regelmäßigen Mittwochstreff um 18:30 am Albplatz. Und das erste Treffen damals war, die Quellen sind hier nicht eindeutig, entweder der 08.11. oder 15.11.2006.(...)


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wollte gerade schreiben, dass ein Treff ja auch schon vor dem Forum existiert haben könnte, aber dann habe ich doch kurz recherchiert und muss sagen: 1:0 für die Sonntagsfahrer.
> 
> =>



Ich sag mal es steht 2:0 für das Mountainbiken rund um Stuttgart. Da gibt es mindestens 2 Gruppen die über 10 Jahre (und länger) gemeinsam allen Schikanen und Widrigkeiten zum Trotz immer noch gerne auf den Trails unterwegs sind !


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. März 2015)

da ich mit Stefan die Mittwochsfahrer gegründet habe, kann ich`s ganz genau sagen:
Die Sonntagsfahrer waren definitiv zuerst da - und haben uns als kleine Inspriration-vor allem auch bei der Namensgebung gedient - soweit schon auch vielen Dank und ein dreifaches
Ride on wr


----------



## Backwoods (20. März 2015)

*Jannick Henzler hat eine Datei in der Gruppe „downhill-stuttgart.de“ hochgeladen.*
4 Std. ·
*** Update ***

Liebe Leute,

ich habe leider ne ganz bittere Nachricht an euch...
Ich traue es mich eigentlich gar nicht zu schreiben, aber ihr sollt es von uns erfahren, bevor es evtl. schon morgen in der Zeitung steht:

Das Amt für Umweltschutz hat tatsächlich einen Weg gefunden, den geplanten Baubeginn für Montag genau 4 Tage zuvor zu stoppen!
Näheres hierzu entnehmt ihr bitte der folgenden Pressemitteilung.

Aus dieser sollte auch zu entnehmen sein, wie nah wir unserem Ziel zum Bau wirklich waren. Der Streckenbauer hatte sogar die Materialien und Maschinen bereits geordert, ich bin mir sicher, dass dadurch gar ein finanzieller Schaden entstanden ist. Der geplante Baubeginn war nichts als die Wahrheit, mit dem kommenden Verfahren konnte keiner rechnen. Wir bitten euch daher, die Schuld nicht bei uns und auch nicht beim Sportamt als Projektleiter zu suchen.
DAS VERSPRECHEN VON UNS: Auch mir, als dem wohl geduldigsten Befürworter und Kämpfer des Projekts ist hiermit endgültig der Kragen geplatzt! Wir sind lang genug sämtliche Planungswege mitgegangen, auch wenn sie noch so lange gebraucht haben, haben ungeduldige immer wieder vertröstet, aber hier ist nun auch für uns Schluss!!! Wir werden am Montag Terror im Rathaus machen, zuerst auf den Telefonleitungen (heute haben wir niemanden mehr erreicht) und anschließend wird überlegt, wie man sich dieser Entscheidung widersetzt! Seid versichert, dass ihr hier immer und allzeit auch mit einbezogen werdet.

WIR ALS GESAMTE COMMUNITY WERDEN UNS DAS NICHT GEFALLEN LASSEN!!!

Sorry für diese Nachricht, wir hätten es uns alle anders gewünscht!
Ihr hört von uns!

LHS Baubeginn der Downhill-Strecke verzögert sich200315.pdf · Version 1
Portable Document Format

(Quelle: Facebook)


----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2015)

üble Sache, Armutszeugnis für die Stuttgarter Verwaltung, falsches Signal an alle Biker, 
insbesondere an diejenigen, die es auf legalem Weg versuchen


----------



## zerg10 (22. März 2015)

Für mich ist das Thema Degerloch-DH leider schon seit längerem gestorben. Wenns diesmal der Flatterspecht ist, dann ist es das nächste Mal das falsch gefüllte Formblatt A345f-/5 oder oder oder.
Und irgendwann hat dann auch der letzte Kämpfer keine Lust mehr und das Geld fliesst zurück in die Stadtkasse.



> Artenschutzrechtrechtlich handelte es sich um ein Tötungsdelikt, sähe sich der Specht wegen der Lärmbelästigung durch Baumaschinen gezwungen, seine Brut aufzugeben, sagt Ulrich Tammler vom Naturschutzbund (Nabu). Er hat bei einer Begehung vor einer Woche Grau- und Schwarzspechte entdeckt und dies dem Umweltamt gemeldet.



Yeah, die Killer-Biker kommen...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2015)

> Artenschutzrechtrechtlich handelte es sich um ein Tötungsdelikt, sähe sich der Specht wegen der Lärmbelästigung durch Baumaschinen gezwungen, seine Brut aufzugeben, sagt Ulrich Tammler vom Naturschutzbund (Nabu). Er hat bei einer Begehung vor einer Woche Grau- und Schwarzspechte entdeckt und dies dem Umweltamt gemeldet.




Das Absurde daran:
- es gab eine illegale, von Hand gebaute Strecke, die wurde von Maschinen platt gemacht und damals hat bestimmt kein Mensch nach einem Specht gekräht, als die Maschine den Trail lang gepflügt ist
- die Biker wollen keine von Maschinen gebaute Strecke haben. Die Auflagen kamen von der Stadt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. April 2015)

Ja was geht denn hier??? 

Ich hab vor Monaten alle Benachrichtigungen abbestellt. Und nun seh ich das. 

@ Backwoods 
Wenn du deine Lyrik mal tunen willst, dann hab ich da was für dich. Knaller


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. April 2015)

So, auch mal nen Bild. Banshee


----------



## zerg10 (12. April 2015)

Feines Teil  Hat dir das Specialized nimmer gereicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2015)

Hier was ähnliches aus meinem Stall. Heute eingefahren


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hier was ähnliches aus meinem Stall. Heute eingefahren



ach was, noch ein Cotic/Banshee-Besitzer!  Prime? statt Rocket oder zusätzlich? wie im Vergleich?


----------



## dangerousD (13. April 2015)

Hi Henne,

die 29er Laufräder wollten einfach nicht ins Rocket passen...  daher musste die Rakete meinen Stall leider verlassen. Das Prime fährt sich super, trotz der Länge (1220mm Radstand) wendig und agil. XL paßt mir bestens - ähnlich wie Cotic "low and slack", aber deutlich längerer Hauptrahmen. Das kommt mir entgegen, fährt sich damit sehr ausbalanciert. Big toys for big boys 
Das XL Prime hat sogar eine niedrigere Überstandshöhe als mein L-Solaris


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2015)

Jetzt mal ohne großes Gerede: Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 26 und 29 wirklich oder eher nicht ? Das soll jetztz n icht die große Grundsatzdebatte werden, interessiert mich eigentlich nur. Damals auf Björn  29"er SC fand ich die Fuhre irgendwie unharmonisch...


----------



## dangerousD (13. April 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne großes Gerede: Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 26 und 29 wirklich oder eher nicht ? Das soll jetztz n icht die große Grundsatzdebatte werden, interessiert mich eigentlich nur. Damals auf Björn  29"er SC fand ich die Fuhre irgendwie unharmonisch...



JA. Ich merke den Unterschied deutlich, habe knapp 5.000 Trail-km getestet und bin begeistert. Daher nun auch 29" für's Grobe. Sonntag geht's nach Todtnau mit der Fuhre 

Das SC war - ähm - suboptimal... lag aber nicht an der Laufradgröße


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne großes Gerede: Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 26 und 29 wirklich oder eher nicht ?



ja, bei gleichen Reifen spürbar mehr Seitenhalt in Kurven

ja, auch bei leichten Laufrädern/Reifen hat man das Gefühl, dass man die Fuhre erst mal in Gang treten muss
(soll heißen, der Antritt/die Beschleunigung aus niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist nicht so spritzig)

ja, in sehr engen S-Kurven, hat man das Gefühl, dass man das Rad mehr rumwuchten muss, fühlt sich weniger spielerisch an

Bei den ersten beiden Punkte bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass man das allgemeingültig so sagen kann. Habe den Vergleich On-One Inbred 29 (4 Monate) und ein 29er Spec Stumpjumper Hardtail (eine längere Tour, leichter Rahmen, leichte Laufräder/Reifen) mit meinem alten 26er CC Hardtail mit 80mm Gabel und 71/73 Winkeln(1X Jahre) sowie meinem aktuellen 26er 120mm Trail Hardtail (120mm). 

Bei dem letzten Punkt (Handlichkeit) glaube ich, dass sich da in den letzten Jahren noch viel bei der Geometrie (also nicht nur Lenkwinkel, sondern auch Gabel-Geometrie) getan hat und der Unterschied zu 26 nicht mehr so extrem ist.

Den Vorteil in Sachen Komfort habe ich nicht als so deutlich (aber auch nicht also so wichtig) empfunden.


Ich bin gut 1,80, also auch nicht zu klein für 29, bleibe aber lieber bei 26.


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2015)

Danke euch für die fixen Antworten. Werde an Pfingsten mal die volle Todsünde begehen und da das 29er E-Bike (Cube Stereo Hybrid) von meinem Bekannten testen, da gehts dann ins alpine Gelände und zwar rauf und runter... 
Beim letzten Mal hier auf der Runde kam mir das irgendwie zu "stelzig" vor und evtl lag es auch am Gesamtgewicht, aber wendig ist so ein Brocken nicht. 
Dafür gefällt mir VP Free 1x10 und Shadow+ sehr gut. Fehlt nur noch die Kondition, dann kanns wieder richtig losgehen.

@DD
Mit der Sattelüberhöhung fährst du in Todtnau ?


----------



## dangerousD (13. April 2015)

@zerg10 

Das war die niedrige Tourenposition. Rechne noch 125mm drauf, das ist dann die bergauf-Position  Für Todtnau muss die Reverb aber einer Standardstütze weichen... damit reduziere ich die Überhöhung auf 0. 

@Hockdrik hat Recht bzgl. Geo, da hat sich viel getan. Zumindest bei einigen Herstellern. Cotic ist bei der HT-Geo ganz weit vorn - das Solaris ist super wendig und macht einfach nur Spass im Gelände. Je schneller, desto besser - beim Hardtail spürst Du den Vorteil ggü. 26" sicher am besten. Es läuft einfach super auch über wurzelige/steinige Passagen (Traillevel, nicht DH a la Wildbad - logo). Den direkten Vergleich hatte ich ja zum meinem Argon FR in 26". 

Dem Prime gegenüber war ich skeptisch, das hat sich aber schon nach dem ersten Trail gelegt  Das Ding ist wendig, lässt sich easy in die Luft ziehen und lädt zum Spielen ein. Für MICH passt das super - habe halt auch die passenden Körperproportionen, um so ein großes Rad zu bewegen. Inzwischen habe ich auch festgestellt, dass grössere (längere) Räder nicht per se träge sind und mir einfach besser passen, als die viel zu kleinen Kisten, die ich lange Jahre gefahren bin. "Wendigkeit" - den Nachteil des grossen Radstandes merkt man allenfalls in echten Spitzkehren. Und die fahre ich eh' nur, wenn es sein muss - bin eher ein Fan von zügig und direkt. Diese "Wendigkeit" ist also für mich nicht kaufentscheidend. Dafür habe ich jetzt viel Stabilität bei schnellen Kurven und Richtungswechseln. I like


----------



## Backwoods (13. April 2015)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Sonntag geht's nach Todtnau mit der Fuhre





zerg10 schrieb:


> .. da gehts dann ins alpine Gelände und zwar rauf und runter...



Todtnau? oder alpines Gelände?
Ich denke da liegt noch Schnee. Bin gerade dabei noch die ein oder andere Skitour zu planen.
Am Feldberg sind bis Sonntag noch die Skilifte gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. April 2015)

Ich gehe am Sonntag nach Todtnau, Pfingsten geht zerg in die Berge. Dein verstehendes Lesen war auch schon besser ausgeprägt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2015)

Wie schon gesagt, schick.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2015)

Noch mal zum Thema 29er / Banshee:
http://wideopenmag.co.uk/2015/04/long-term-test-our-29-banshee-phantom-review


----------



## Backwoods (16. April 2015)

BTW vielleicht habt ihr es schon woanders gelesen; ging ja vor Ostern durch Presse und Internet.

Der Bau der DH Strecke in Degerloch wurde 4 Tage vor dem offiziellen Baubeginn gestoppt.
Ein Ornithololge hat dort einen (seltenen?) Specht im Wald gehört. 
Daraufhin hat irgendeins der Ämter die Genehmigung zurückgezogen.

Ein Specht im Wald - ist ja auch völlig überraschend und nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## dangerousD (19. April 2015)

So, zurück aus Todtnau. Geilomat  Strecke wie immer gut, Prime überragend  Bin nur an zwei, drei Stellen langsamer als mit dem Downhiller gewesen - um die Laufräder zu schonen. Das Bike geht verdammt gut... meine Begeisterung für 29" ist ungebrochen


----------



## mantra (19. April 2015)

Freut mich zu hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. April 2015)

Mancher hier wechselt die Bikes so wie ich meine Unterhosen


----------



## dangerousD (24. April 2015)

Jährlich?


----------



## Koeni (25. April 2015)

so ungefähr, ja . Manche haben sogar wahrscheinlich mehr Bikes als Unterhosen


----------



## Backwoods (28. April 2015)

*Jannick Henzler‎downhill-stuttgart.de*
*** Update ***

Der Bericht zu unserem Treffen gestern mit der Sportamtsbürgermeisterin Fr. Dr. Eisenmann:

Anwesend waren Fr. Dr. Eisenmann, der Projektleiter mit einem Kollegen aus dem Sportamt, ein Vertreter der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde und Andy S. und ich aus der Ag.

Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde hat sich eingangs nochmals für die Umstände entschuldigt. Für sie sei es selbstverständlich gewesen, dass man wisse, man könne in diesem Zeitraum nicht bauen. Zu bedenken, dass dies für das Sportamt vielleicht nicht selbstverständlich sei und dementsprechend gleich einen Bauzeitraum mit anzugeben, sei ihr Versäumnis gewesen, das tue ihnen Leid. Denn - und das konnte uns dieser nette Vertreter der Behörden auch wirklich glaubhaft machen - man sei auch bei ihnen im Amt daran interessiert, "dass das Thema endlich vom Tisch komme, die Strecke müsse endlich gebaut werden!" Begründet wurde diese Notbremse natürlich nochmals auf den Vermerk, dass sich einzelne Personen regelrecht strafbar gemacht hätten, wenn man untätig geblieben wäre. Dass das keiner eingeht, ist irgendwie auch verständlich, somit müssen wir das ganze Thema wohl bei aller Undurchsichtigkeit, die immernoch dabei herrscht, unter dem Gesichtspunkt "mangelnde Kommunikation" abhaken. Wie befürchtet, lässt sich an diesem Entscheid nun eh nichts mehr rütteln, erst Recht nicht, nachdem man in der Zwischenzeit allein im oberen Abschnitt 3 der ach so seltenen *Ironie off* Spechte beim Brüten entdeckt haben soll, weshalb Fr. E. das Gespräch auch zügig darauf gelenkt hat, wie es nun weitergehen soll. 
Man wolle nun bis Ende Juni von der UNB aus eine vollständige Kartierung aller Arten auf dem entsprechenden Weg erstellen und damit verhindern, dass so ein Fall beim nächsten geplanten Baubeginn bzgl. irgendeiner anderen Art noch einmal eintritt. 
Bzgl. eines erneuten Baubeginns war ja seit diesen Spechterkenntnissen von August die Rede, je nachdem, was die Kartierung dann besagt, rechnet man damit, dass man den Baubeginn in einigen Streckenabschnitten schon vorziehen kann. Gemeint war damit z.B. der untere Teil vom geplanten Roadgap ab abwärts. Unabhängig davon gab es aber das Versprechen der Sportamtsbürgermeisterin und auch der UNB, dass man spätestens am 15. August (ein Samstag, daher wohl eher in KW 34) auf gesamter Länge anfangen werde zu bauen. Daran können laut UNB auch die Erkenntnisse aus der Kartierung nichts ändern. Schriftlich habe man das auch bereits so festgehalten, genaueres wirds dann bei Vorliegen der Kartierung geben.
Ich befürchte fast, dass es aus logistischer Sicht wenig Sinn macht, einen Baubeginn eines Streckenabschnittes um ca. einen Monat vor den 15. Aug. zu ziehen, aber dazu wird man sich erst nochmal mit dem Streckenbauer unterhalten. 
Der 15.08. bleibt daher erstmal für uns als Termin für den Baubeginn festzuhalten, wenn man schon vorher anfangen kann zu bauen, umso besser.

Grz Jannick

Quelle: Facebook


----------



## Backwoods (13. Juni 2015)

Beim Kart fahren hat's noch einer erzählt und jetzt ist die Strecke tatsächlich fertig:



agro schrieb:


> .....6 Monate....http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...men.5f1fe0f7-f517-44c3-9e3a-c52eb2d6e18c.html


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2015)

Viel Spaß da.


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juli 2015)

*Jannick Henzler*
28. April · Stuttgart · Bearbeitet
*** Update ***

Der Bericht zu unserem Treffen gestern mit der Sportamtsbürgermeisterin Fr. Dr. Eisenmann:

Anwesend waren Fr. Dr. Eisenmann, der Projektleiter mit einem Kollegen aus dem Sportamt, ein Vertreter der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde und Andy S. und ich aus der Ag.

Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde hat sich eingangs nochmals für die Umstände entschuldigt. Für sie sei es selbstverständlich gewesen, dass man wisse, man könne in diesem Zeitraum nicht bauen. Zu bedenken, dass dies für das Sportamt vielleicht nicht selbstverständlich sei und dementsprechend gleich einen Bauzeitraum mit anzugeben, sei ihr Versäumnis gewesen, das tue ihnen Leid. Denn - und das konnte uns dieser nette Vertreter der Behörden auch wirklich glaubhaft machen - man sei auch bei ihnen im Amt daran interessiert, "dass das Thema endlich vom Tisch komme, die Strecke müsse endlich gebaut werden!" Begründet wurde diese Notbremse natürlich nochmals auf den Vermerk, dass sich einzelne Personen regelrecht strafbar gemacht hätten, wenn man untätig geblieben wäre. Dass das keiner eingeht, ist irgendwie auch verständlich, somit müssen wir das ganze Thema wohl bei aller Undurchsichtigkeit, die immernoch dabei herrscht, unter dem Gesichtspunkt "mangelnde Kommunikation" abhaken. Wie befürchtet, lässt sich an diesem Entscheid nun eh nichts mehr rütteln, erst Recht nicht, nachdem man in der Zwischenzeit allein im oberen Abschnitt 3 der ach so seltenen *Ironie off* Spechte beim Brüten entdeckt haben soll, weshalb Fr. E. das Gespräch auch zügig darauf gelenkt hat, wie es nun weitergehen soll. 
Man wolle nun bis Ende Juni von der UNB aus eine vollständige Kartierung aller Arten auf dem entsprechenden Weg erstellen und damit verhindern, dass so ein Fall beim nächsten geplanten Baubeginn bzgl. irgendeiner anderen Art noch einmal eintritt. 
Bzgl. eines erneuten Baubeginns war ja seit diesen Spechterkenntnissen von August die Rede, je nachdem, was die Kartierung dann besagt, rechnet man damit, dass man den Baubeginn in einigen Streckenabschnitten schon vorziehen kann. Gemeint war damit z.B. der untere Teil vom geplanten Roadgap ab abwärts. Unabhängig davon gab es aber das Versprechen der Sportamtsbürgermeisterin und auch der UNB, dass man spätestens am 15. August (ein Samstag, daher wohl eher in KW 34) auf gesamter Länge anfangen werde zu bauen. Daran können laut UNB auch die Erkenntnisse aus der Kartierung nichts ändern. Schriftlich habe man das auch bereits so festgehalten, genaueres wirds dann bei Vorliegen der Kartierung geben.
Ich befürchte fast, dass es aus logistischer Sicht wenig Sinn macht, einen Baubeginn eines Streckenabschnittes um ca. einen Monat vor den 15. Aug. zu ziehen, aber dazu wird man sich erst nochmal mit dem Streckenbauer unterhalten. 
Der 15.08. bleibt daher erstmal für uns als Termin für den Baubeginn festzuhalten, wenn man schon vorher anfangen kann zu bauen, umso besser.

Grz Jannick

Quelle: 
Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/groups/243138962408680/)
*Jannick Henzler*
28. April · Stuttgart · Bearbeitet


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juli 2015)

*Ralph Schertlen‎	 downhill-stuttgart.de*
10. Juli um 22:57 ·
Folgende Mail vom Sportamt hat mich heute auf meine Nachfrage von letzter Woche erreicht.

Guten Tag Herr Schertlen,

auch im Auftrag von Frau Dr. Eisenmann darf ich Sie kurz zum aktuellen Sachstand in Sachen Downhill Strecke informieren. Das Amt für Umweltschutz hat jetzt dem Baubeginn der Strecke ab Ende Juli 2015 zugestimmt und wir wollen natürlich so rasch als möglich starten. Die letzten Abstimmungsgespräche mit dem Unternehmer bzw dessen Abstimmungen mit seinen "Sub"unternehmen laufen noch. Wir haben vor, den Termin für den Baubeginn nächste Woche zu veröffentlichen, sobald der konkrete Zeitplan endgültig vorliegt.

Es sieht jedenfalls sehr positiv aus, dass die Strecke jetzt "endlich" bald gebaut ist.

Freundliche Grüße

Günther Kuhnigk

Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart
Amt für Sport und Bewegung
Amtsleiter

Quelle: Facebook


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2015)

Na dann mal los. Wer baut denn das?


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juli 2015)

Die Stadt Stuttgart läßt Profis ans Werk und zahlt dafür glaube ich 6-stellig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2015)

Aber welcher Profi?


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juli 2015)

Irgendeine Event-Agentur oder so, stand im anderen Thread. Viel spannender finde ich die Thematik mit der Zacke. Jetzt plötzlich fällt denen ein, dass es mit der neuen Strecke (wenn sie dann mal kommt) evtl. auch der Vorstellwagen nicht mehr ausreicht...


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2015)

So Jungens,
jetzt gibt's mal good news:

*Jannick Henzler*
9 Std.
*** Update ***

Juhuuuuu, ich darf die Katze endlich aus dem Sack lassen, bevor die Pressemitteilung heute mittag dann selbiges offiziell verkündet:

BAUBEGINN IST HEUTE,

10.08.2015

!!!!!!!!!!!


Die Leute für das Filmprojekt wurden bereits angehauen, erste Fotos schon geschossen, Schaulustige sind absofort willkommen und ab Mittwoch darf auch selbst fleißig mit angepackt werden!!!

Wer am Mittwoch mithelfen möchte, bitte hier schnell Bescheid geben, damit wir grob abschätzen können, wieviel Werkzeug usw. benötigt wird.

Abgesperrt ist bereits, aber trotzdem hier die Bitte, dies auch unbedingt einzuhalten! Für den ungestörten Bau wäre das eine große Hilfe!!!

In diesem Sinne: Wir sehn uns die Tage!

Quelle: Facebokk

ps. Da gibt es auch Bilder

Außerdem:
http://www.stuttgart.de/item/show/273273/1/9/572543?


----------



## zerg10 (11. August 2015)

Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht  Mal schauen, ob die noch das Problem mit der Zacke hinbekommen. Da sehe ich gerade am Wochenende ein Menge Streitpotential ...


----------



## dangerousD (11. August 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht  Mal schauen, ob die noch das Problem mit der Zacke hinbekommen. Da sehe ich gerade am Wochenende ein Menge Streitpotential ...



Ach, in Zeiten von N-Duro-Wahn und eBikes sollte das doch nun wirklich kein Problem sein. Wer fährt schon noch einen Downhiller?


----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2015)

*Open Trails*
Baubeginn Downhillstrecke Stuttgart

Seit gestern wird an der Downhillstrecke in Stuttgart gebaut. Der Baubeginn hatte sich über Jahre hinweg immer wieder verzögert. Zuletzt waren brütende Spechte der Grund.

Wir gratulieren den beteiligten Bikern, die einen wirklich langen Atem benötigten, damit das Projekt jetzt endlich voran geht.

Die Stadt wird in diesem Fall der Bauherr und Betreiber der Strecke sein. Dafür wurden umfangreiche Mittel bereitgestellt und momentan wird mit schwerem Gerät gearbeitet.

Quelle: Facebook

AUßerdem hier:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...rts.77226d64-b567-4686-9fe6-6bf36dcc1bc0.html


----------



## zerg10 (12. August 2015)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach, in Zeiten von N-Duro-Wahn und eBikes sollte das doch nun wirklich kein Problem sein. Wer fährt schon noch einen Downhiller?



Na dann warte mal ab, was das für einen Aufschrei gibt, wenn da am Sonntag die rüstigen Rentner mit ihren eBikes auch Zacke fahren wollen. (Denn der echte Schwabe spart auch gerne an seinem Akku...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2015)

Wie lange wird denn gebaut? 

Hier geht übrigens auch was. Spatenstich ist erledigt. Nur baut hier kein Unternehmen sondern der Verein.  Mal schauen wie lang das dauert


----------



## duc-748S (30. August 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wie lange wird denn gebaut?
> 
> Hier geht übrigens auch was. Spatenstich ist erledigt. Nur baut hier kein Unternehmen sondern der Verein.  Mal schauen wie lang das dauert


Bis Oktober, genaueres kann ich dir aber leider auch nicht sagen.
Vielleicht hilft es ja trotzdem ein wenig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2015)

Klar, besten Dank. Dann komm ich mal wieder nach S und geh den alten Kumpels auf den Keks.


----------



## duc-748S (30. August 2015)

Gerade gelesen: drei Wochen noch, ist zumindest momentan angepeilt.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## zerg10 (31. August 2015)

Wenn es bei mir diese Woche passt fahre ich mal hin und mache ein paar Bilder vom Baufortschritt...
Evtl ergibt sich ja auch die Möglichkeit mit den Erbauern über ein paar Themen  quatschen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2015)

Und, haste Fotos?


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2015)

Hallo Mike,

ich habe zwar keine Fotos, aber wir sind warscheinlich am Wochenende mal wieder mit den Kids bei Oma und Opa.

Ich werde das Freak mitnehmen. Der Träger ist eh noch auf dem Dach weil wir am Wochenende aus Finale Ligure zurückgekommen sind. Mega geiles Bike Revier ) 

Ich habe aber nur am Sonntag Zeit und werde vermutlich auf den alten Trails am Frankenstein biken gehen. Vorallem auch mal wieder hinten runter über das Cliff fahren.

Sag bescheid wenn DU Zeit hast.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2015)

Axel, leider nein. Bin Samstag in lac Blanc. Sonntag Family.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (10. September 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Axel, leider nein. Bin Samstag in lac Blanc. Sonntag Family.



Macht nichts - wird schon nochmal klappen.
Bin vorhin seit langem mal wieder den Panzertrail in BB auf dem Übungsplatz gefahren. Echt geil und in der länge hier absolut unschlagbar.






Der Typ fährt bis etwa 1:30 hinter der Burg den Trail über das Cliff und dann bis knapp 3:30 hinten weiter runter. Der Trail ist aber noch länger und geht weiter runter. Den Trail durch das Tor im Burghof der dann kommt kennst Du ja bestimmt schon.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal erfreuliche Neuigkeiten:

Here it is!!!

... der Tag, auf den wir seit Jahren (!!!) warten, der Tag an dem wir die Eröffnung der Downhillstrecke gebührend feiern werden!!! =)

Die Eröffnung bzw. die "Übergabe" durch die Stadt findet bereits am Freitag, dem 30. Oktober statt, wir haben uns aber dazu entschieden, den Termin im Netz bewusst klein zu halten, da dieser Rahmen nur bedingt zu einer großen Ridesession einlädt, zumal nur wenige an diesem Tage Zeit haben werden. Der Fokus hier wird auf den formellen Dingen liegen, offizielle Rede, Informationsweitergabe durch die Medien, usw., daher wollte man den Kreis der Teilnehmer eher kleinhalten.

Für eine dicke Einweihungsfeier haben wir natürlich ganz andere Pläne und planen daher was Großes für den direkt darauffolgenden Samstag!

Geplant ist eine gute Kombination aus einer dicken Ridesession und einer Feier mit allem, was dazugehört!!!

Die Location für die Ridesession dürfte klar sein, die für die Feier wird das Jugendhaus in Degerloch (gleich um die Ecke) werden und für den späten Abend sollte sich sicher auch noch was finden lassen!

Die Planung ist in vollem Gange, die genauen Details zum Event kommen nach und nach... (Auch die Uhrzeit kann sich noch ändern...). Aber es wird auf alle Fälle legendär! 

Falls bereits absehbar, meldet euch bitte einigermaßen verlässlich zu dieser Veranstaltung an, damit wir grob abschätzen können, was auf uns zukommt.

Alle News zum Event folgen hier, bis dann!

Quelle: Facebook

Die Strecke wurde übrigens Woodpecker getauft 

Unter https://www.facebook.com/woodpecker.stuttgart?fref=nf gibts eine Seite mit aktuellen Infos zur Strecke auf Facebook
oder auf https://www.downhill-stuttgart.de schauen


----------



## zerg10 (19. Oktober 2015)

Sieht ja auf den Bildern und dem Streckenplan ganz nett aus, ich hoffe nur die VVS macht da mit...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2015)

Super.


----------



## Backwoods (25. Oktober 2015)

Nächstes Wochenende, am 31.10.2015, ist Eröffnung  mit anschließender Party. Die Strecke wird aber schon am Freitag, den 30.10.2015 offiziell übergeben. Gefahren werden darf dann am Samstag (Wer will gleich morgens).

Wer kommt hin/mit?

Ich werde wohl das Freak nehmen und ab Sifi über die Uni hin radeln und dann abends mit der S-Bahn zurück.

@ZERG: Das mit der Zacke wird zunächst am Wochenende und insbesondere bei der Eröffnung nichts werden. Es sei denn Du stehst auf Anstehen.


----------



## zerg10 (26. Oktober 2015)

Genau das meine ich ja. Bin schon auf den Aufstand gespannt, wenn am Samstag schönes Wetter ist und sich Freizeitradler und DHler um die Plätze auf dem Vorstellwagen balgen...

Das war ja schon immer zu den alten "Degerloch-DH"-Zeiten übel.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Oktober 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja. Bin schon auf den Aufstand gespannt, wenn am Samstag schönes Wetter ist und sich Freizeitradler und DHler um die Plätze auf dem Vorstellwagen balgen...
> 
> Das war ja schon immer zu den alten "Degerloch-DH"-Zeiten übel.



Wo anders geht's auch ohne Zacke. Außerdem soll da auch was getan werden (z.B. größere Anhänger, damit mehr Bikes drauf passen)

Aber eigentlich wollte ich ja wissen ob Du hinkommst und mit mir hochkurbelst.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich komm da schon mit eigener Kraft hoch , aber da werden ja demnächst genug Leute in voller Montur mit ihren schweren Geräten am Marienplatz stehen und die wollen dann die Zacke nehmen. Und die VVS macht nix in Bezug auf einen größeren Vorstellwagen, schon seit Jahren nicht.Ob das technische Gründe hat weiss ich nicht, aber in letzter Zeit war öfter mal gar kein Fahrradwagen dran...

Freitag schaffe ich nicht, werde aber wohl am Samstagmorgen /-vormittag vorbeischauen.


----------



## Backwoods (27. Oktober 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Freitag schaffe ich nicht, werde aber wohl am Samstagmorgen /-vormittag vorbeischauen.



Schade, ich werde wohl erst so kurz nach Mittag hier loskommen.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Oktober 2015)

Downhill im Nebel erinnert mich immer ein wenig an Bischofsmais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (28. Oktober 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Downhill im Nebel erinnert mich immer ein wenig an Bischofsmais






Besser geht's nicht  und  gibt's wohl auch!


----------



## zerg10 (1. November 2015)

So, war heute mal an der Strecke, hier meine Meinung dazu:

An erster Stelle nochmal ein fettes Lob an alle die, die es überhaupt möglich gemacht haben. Ich selber habe da ja nicht dran geglaubt, aber jetzt hat es ja doch geklappt. 

Ich gebe so, ich habe gestern abend noch überlegt, ob ich evtl doch die Doppelbrücke und den Stahlfeder-Dämpfer einbaue, hab mich aber dann doch für das Südtirol-Setup (66,DHX, keine KeFü) entschieden.
War die richtige Entscheidung, dann es ist kein Downhill sondern eher ein flowiger Trail mit ein paar Besonderheiten. Einstieg ist ja bekannt, nämlich genau da wo auch schon früher der Trail war. Allerdings mit einem netten Holzgerüst und ein paar Warntafeln. (Leider lagen auch schon wieder die ersten leeren Pet-Flaschen 'rum, sowas ist ärgerlich und wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf uns Biker.)
Paar nette Sprünge, ein winziges Steinfeld und dann die vieldiskutiere Brücke über den Wanderweg. Linie 1 sind dann 2 Wallrides und weitere Sprungwellen (keine Hügel), Linie 2 ein paar enge Anlieger und ein Drop.
Die eigentliche Schwierigkeit kommt erst danach, nämlich der Trail, der um das Wohngebiet führt, der ist schnell, verwinkelt und hat ein paar Gegenanstiege. Danach gehts über die Straße zur Zacke und wieder hoch. Gesamtfahrzeit sind ca. 2 Minuten (gefühlt eher weniger), wer einen richtigen DH wie in Wildbad oder Gaisskopf sucht, wird da nicht fündig. Wer ab und zu einen flüssigen Trail runterballern will und sich keinen Kopf über Spaziergänger machen will, ist da genau richtig.

Witzig war allerdings wie viele Leute man an einem nebeligen und kalten Sonntagmorgen im Wald trifft. Aber auch da sollte die Stadt hoffentlich erkennen, dass Mountainbiken (Ich sage bewusst nicht DH) doch nicht nur eine Modeerscheinung ist oder nur von einer Randgruppe ausgeübt wird.


----------



## Backwoods (2. November 2015)

Hey Zerg,

dann haben wir uns "knapp" verpassst. Ich war halt erst dort als die Sonne schien.

So schlecht wie Du die Strecke beschreibst finde ich sie nicht. Von DH ist ja auch keine Rede. Es heisst ja Woodpecker TRAIL. Die Jungs von Enduro MTB haben es ganz gut getroffen finde ich:


Die Strecke
Wir waren natürlich auch vor Ort und konnten die Strecke in Ruhe unter die Lupe nehmen – unsere Eindrücke, sowie das Feedback von Fahrern unterschiedlichster Könnensstufen: sehr positiv. Der 1 km lange Trail ist grundsätzlich so gebaut, dass er auch für weniger erfahrenen Biker gut geeignet ist, man es aber auch richtig laufen lassen kann. Mit sehr viel Flow winden sich die Serpentinen ins Tal und wer die nötige Grundgeschwindigkeit mitbringt kann sich von den zahlreichen, problemlos abrollbaren Table-Sprüngen (locker 8m weit) in die Luft katapultieren lassen. Große Anlieger, ein kleines Steinfeld und Holzelemente wie ein Roadgap, Brücken und ein riesiger Wallride sorgen für Abwechslung im mit Brechsand aufwendig gebauten Streckenverlauf. Den Woodpecker-Trail als Downhill-Strecke zu bezeichnen erscheint uns angesichts der Charakteristik ein wenig irreführend. Vielmehr würden wir die Strecke als Flowtrail einordnen und sind gleichzeitig der Meinung, dass diese Bauform perfekt für das Projekt geeignet ist. So wird einerseits eine sehr breite Zielgruppe angesprochen, andererseits kommen auch fortgeschrittene Fahrer voll auf ihre Kosten.

http://enduro-mtb.com/news-neue-downhill-strecke-mitten-in-stuttgart/

Ich bin mit dem Freak von Sifi aus gestartet, 4x runter gefahren und dann z.T. als Nightride wieder zurück.
Der große Drop (Road Gap) ist mal nichts für's Freak (vielleicht auf generell nichts für mich). Hast Du den gleich genommen?
Ansonsten kommt man auf der Strecke mit 160mm Fahrwerk gut klar.

Die Ausleitung endlang der Strasse war so werder geplant noch genehmigt glaube ich. Das ok dafür gabs erst ganz zum schluss (sonst wäre es noch übler geworden) Das ganze wurde erst kurz vor der Eröffnung notdürftig dahin gezimmert. Leider der einzige Teil der bei Regen im Matsch versinken wird. Da fehlt es noch an Schotter und Brechsand.

Mit Gegenanstiegen erschreckst Du nur die Leute. Das sind ja max. 1 bis 2,5 Hm. 
Da könntest Du ja jeden Table auf dem Trail als Gegenanstieg bezeichnen


----------



## Stefan3500 (2. November 2015)

wie hoch ist den das "Road Gap"?


----------



## zerg10 (3. November 2015)

@Backwoods 

Was heisst schlecht ? Ist halt kein DH für den man ein DH-Bike braucht und eigentlich ist auch keine Schutzausrüstun notwendig. Ich zitiere mich selber: "...War die richtige Entscheidung, dann es ist kein Downhill sondern eher ein flowiger Trail mit ein paar Besonderheiten."
Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob einem dafür die Anfahrt wert ist oder nicht.

@Stefan3500
Ein Roadgap gibt es eigentlich nicht. Es gibt die Brücke über den Wanderweg, die als Roadgap bezeichnet wird und es gibt einen ca 1,5m hohen Drop auf der rechten Linie.


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ein Roadgap gibt es eigentlich nicht. Es gibt die Brücke über den Wanderweg, die als Roadgap bezeichnet wird und es gibt einen ca 1,5m hohen Drop auf der rechten Linie.



Auf der offiziellen Streckenbeschreibung wird die Brücke als Brücke bezeichnet. Die hat ja auch mal gar nix mit einem Road Gap zu tun. Und der hohe Drop auf der rechten Linie wird als Road Gap bezeichnet weil er über einen Querweg geht. Ich finde die Landung ein bischen flach.



Oben steht halt trotzdem Downhill drüber - wie auch immer. Ich finds gut, dass es sowas jetzt in Stuggi gibt.

Hier mal eine gute Zusammenfassung MTB-News war auch vor Ort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/11/03/legale-abfahrtsstrecke-stuttgart-degerloch-eroeffnet/

oder:


----------



## zerg10 (3. November 2015)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ...Und der hohe Drop auf der rechten Linie wird als Road Gap bezeichnet weil er über einen Querweg geht...



Hoher Drop ? ich hoffe das war Ironie... Ich hab nix gegen die Strecke, ist echt ein schöner Trail. Aber vergleiche die mal mit der Strecke von den alten Säcken und dann reden wir weiter...


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...und es gibt einen ca 1,5m hohen Drop auf der rechten Linie.



Das waren Deine Worte.

Aber was/wo ist die Strecke der alten Säcke? vllt besser als PN


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2015)

Völlig überraschend gibt es Schlangen an der Zacke - wer hätte das gedacht (der Zerg)
Und was macht die SSB? Die stellt ein Schild auf 


http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...weg.6607b920-3cc9-46f5-9ea2-63875446ee8e.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2015)

Also ich finde nicht das der Zerg das schlecht dargestellt hat. Das erste Video zur Strecke fand ich erbärmlich und hab mich in der Tat auch gefragt was das soll. Hier geht schon mehr Für 175.000 hätte mehr gehen können. Ich denke diese Brücke hat schon 140.000 gekostet  Die wird meiner Meinung nach noch das ein oder andere Schlüsselbein kosten.

Ich denke der Zerg hat recht. Schicker Trail auf einer Runde. Wer aber glaubt mit so einer Strecke illegales bauen zu unterbinden, irrt glaube.
Von einer AG "Downhill..." hatte ich auch mehr DH erwartet. Die Jungs waren ja sicher nicht ganz außen vor.

Naja, wieder was legales mehr.  

Hier in Wiesbaden darf es nun auch vorwärts gehen. Auch hier ist man von was richtig Gutem weit entfernt. Massentauglich muss es wie überall sein. Aber wir haben Steine und Wurzeln  

@Backwoods 

Das Gap hat doch ne Landung . Warst evtl. zu kurz?


Und nun steinigt mich


----------



## Backwoods (4. November 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Die wird meiner Meinung nach noch das ein oder andere Schlüsselbein kosten.



Was ist daran so gefährlich?
Von der Startrampe runter in den ersten Anlieger find ich schwieriger als von der Brücke runter.
Es gab eher schon Leute die beim Hochfahren auf dem Holz wegerutscht sind (seitlich).


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2015)

Ich meine ehr die An- und Auffahrt. Sieht aus als ob man recht schnell durch eine Kurve ankommt.


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2015)

Ihr dürft halt nicht vergessen, dass eine "Experts only" Strecke in Stuttgart nicht helfen würde, den Sport der breiten Masse zu ermöglichen. Insofern ist die Auslegung in Richtung FlowTrail auch konsequent. Allerdings hätte man das Kind dann auch beim Namen nennen können... würde aber nicht so krass gefährlich klingen 

Es ist gut für die Stuttgarter, dass es da jetzt etwas legales gibt - extra dafür anreisen muss man aber nicht. Da gibt es sicher interessantere "echte" Bikeparks.


----------



## zerg10 (5. November 2015)

Nun ja, offiziell darf man da ja nur mit voller Montur runter, also taugt es nix für die Einbindung in die Feierabendrunde.(Außer für den Backwoods, der ja auch 50km mit SafteyJacket fährt.) Als DH-Training ist es zu wenig technischer Anspruch und für manche evtl. zu teuer, da man ja 2 Zonen für die Zacke lösen muss. Und solange das Transportproblem nicht anständig gelöst ist, wird es auch wohl viele wieder in die Wälder treiben.

Aber wenn ich am Wochenende bisschen Frühsport machen will, ist es für mich soweit ganz okay...


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2015)

Voll Enduro, Digger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (5. November 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Außer für den Backwoods, der ja auch 50km mit SafteyJacket fährt.



Danke für die Blumen
Ich war am Wochenende aber ohne Unterwegs.
Für die Feierabendrunde ist es leider einfach zu weit von hier.

Vielleicht klappt's ja mit der legalen Strecke bei Magstadt auch irgendwann noch.


Man sollt die Presse aber mal in einen richtigen Park schicken oder gleich zur Rampage:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....art.b4ee2676-2e5b-4dc6-9a3d-5f78cd93e6ad.html

...nicht für Anfänger und Testfahrer geeignet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2015)

Axel,  bei uns tut sich inzwischen auch was. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbike-downhill-strecke-in-wiesbaden.470460/page-25


----------



## Backwoods (18. November 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Axel,  bei uns tut sich inzwischen auch was.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbike-downhill-strecke-in-wiesbaden.470460/page-25



Sieht prima aus und wohl auch etwas länger als in Stuttgart. Wird die dieses Jahr noch eröffnet?
In Magstadt, von mir aus über den Hügel drüber, wird wohl jetzt auch gerade eine legale Strecke gebaut.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2015)

Moin. 
Eröffnung ist für April gedacht. Denke das wird nix. 
Länge Ca. 1,1 km. Denk ich.


----------



## zerg10 (7. Dezember 2015)

Komischer Winter. Bin gestern 2h in kurzer Hose duch die Esslinger Wälder geradelt. Einziger Nachteil waren die vielen Nikolaus- und Adventsspaziergänger...


----------



## Backwoods (7. Dezember 2015)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Komischer Winter. Bin gestern 2h in kurzer Hose duch die Esslinger Wälder geradelt. Einziger Nachteil waren die vielen Nikolaus- und Adventsspaziergänger...



Ganz so warm fand ich es nicht. Ich war aber auch erst am späten Nachmittag bis zum dunkel werden unterwegs.
Vielleicht bist Du aber auch einfach besser isoliert als ich.

Ich bin gestern mal die Schönbuchtrophy nachgefahren. Wie erwartet war das schon ein bissl entäuschend. Der Trailanteil ist nicht sonderlich hoch. Das Gebiet hat aber mehr Potenzial. Der Dirk müsste sich ja auskennen.

Es war auch nicht verwunderlich, dass noch einer der Trails in der Nähe vom Naturfreundehaus wegen Holzfällarbeiten gesperrt ist. Und wie es der Zufall so will liegen Bäume und Gestrüp immer schön quer über dem Trail.

An den anderen Trails waren auch immer Schilder angebracht, dass der Waldweg für Radfahrer UND Mountainbiker gesperrt ist (mit Verweis auf den Paragraphen aus dem Waldgesetz.

Zum Schluss gab es aber noch eine Sperrung, die mich sogar gefreut hat. Neben dem Sperrschild und den rot weißen Bändern hing ein Zettel auf dem Stand, dass auf dem Flurstück xyz der Gemarkung Herrenberg eine offiziell genehmigte MTB Strecke gebaut wird.  Das macht das Gebiet attraktiver. Ich habe das akzeptiert und bin ein paar Meter außenrum gefahren.

@dangerousD  Sag Bescheid wenn es so weit ist!


----------



## dangerousD (8. Dezember 2015)

Im Schönbuch wird jeden Winter massiv gefällt, immer mal wieder in einem anderen Revier. Insofern: business as usual. Bringt Abwechslung rein, da sich recht schnell Umfahrungen etablieren  Die offizielle Strecke wird recht kurz, läßt sich aber schön in eine Runde einbauen. Bin aber nur noch selten im Schönbuch unterwegs, seit ich in Horb wohne  Daher kann ich Dich wohl eher nicht zeitnah über die Eröffnung informieren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche allen erstmal noch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch nach 2016. 

Haut rein


----------



## Backwoods (17. Dezember 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wünsche allen erstmal noch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch nach 2016.
> 
> Haut rein



Mit bestem Dank zurück. Rein hauen werden wohl eher die Kids

Ich nehme mal an, Du bist über Weihnachten nicht zu Hause.
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich ein Bike mit bringe. Ich werde mal den Wetterbericht abwarten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2015)

Das siehst du richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2015)

So, weil es ja nicht so richtig Winter werden will, war ich heute nochmal am Degerloch Trail. Da gab es zwei Herausforderungen, zum einem war der heute richtig rutschig und schlammig, so dass man hier und da doch das kontrollierte Driften üben konnte. Und zum anderen war da eine Truppe Alpha-Justins (Namen nicht geändert), die mal wieder ein schönes Bild davon abgegeben haben, wie man sich als Mountainbiker nicht benehmen sollte...

Sollte wir uns die nächste Zeit nimmer hören, wünsche ich euch (und euren Lieben) auch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## zerg10 (16. Februar 2016)

Weil das Wetter ja gerade ziemlich doof ist und ich ein Spielkind bin, habe ich mir dieser Tage bei Huber-Bushings ein paar neue Buchsen für meine Dämpfersammlung bestellt. Wirklich einfache Montage und null Spiel. Jetzt müssen nur die Trails ein wenig trockener werden und dann wird gefahren !!!!!


----------



## Backwoods (16. Februar 2016)

Bevor Du auf die Idee kommst zum Woodpecker zu fahren: Der ist gerade für mindestens 2 Wochen geschlossen wegen Wartung und wohl auch Umbau


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2016)

Eine sehr gute Maßnahme, der war ja echt zu einer Matschgrube verkommen. Ich hoffe die legen da jetzt eine vernünftige Drainage und nehmen einen besseren Belag...


----------



## Backwoods (17. Februar 2016)

Das Streckenbauteam von outdoor werkstatt ist seit dem 15.02. vor Ort, um unseren Woodpecker wieder frisch zu machen! 

Das Bauteam ist dabei dankbar für jede Unterstützung, die wir zu folgenden Zeiten bieten können:

Mo-Sa von 9 - ca. 16/17 Uhr 
(Ja, auch der Samstag wird gearbeitet, da rechnen Patric & Co ganz besonders mit unserer Unterstützung!!!)

Je mehr wir Biker fleißig mit anpacken, desto mehr kann für uns alle in den anstehenden 2 Wochen realisiert werden! Darum: Herkommen, mit anpacken! =)

Wir sehn uns! =)

Quelle: Woodpecker auf Facebook


----------



## zerg10 (26. Februar 2016)

Ich schaue da mal am Samstagmorgen / -vormittag vorbei. Evtl. ist der ja wieder offen...


----------



## Backwoods (27. Februar 2016)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich schaue da mal am Samstagmorgen / -vormittag vorbei. Evtl. ist der ja wieder offen...



Das kannst Du dir schenken - ist mit Sicherheit noch geschlossen.
Wahrscheinlich erreicht Dich Frühbiker die Nachricht jetzt zu spät.

Melde dich halt endlich mal bei Facebook an.
Du musst ja nichts von Dir reinschreiben; nur so zum mitlesen


----------



## zerg10 (28. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Warnung, bin gestern dann doch hier bei mir im Wäldchen gefahren, bisschen Höhenmeter gesammelt.


----------



## Backwoods (2. März 2016)

*** Streckensperrung aktuell!!! ***

Beachtet bitte, dass die Strecke aktuell noch gesperrt ist!!!

Letzte Abschnitte wurden erst gestern gerüttelt und benötigen daher unbedingt noch Zeit, um vollends auszuhärten! 
Jede Spur, die jetzt in den Belag gezogen wird, sorgt bei diesem Wetter für Pfützen und diese wiederum dafür, dass der Belag nie richtig aushärten kann!!! Daher bitte unbedingt jegliches Befahren, Begehen, ... unterlassen!!!

Da der Wetterbericht zur Zeit wieder ausschließlich Nass bringt, werden wir mit dem Bauteam und der Stadt nochmals Rücksprache halten, ob eine Streckenöffnung (wie ursprünglich geplant) nächste Woche Sinn macht, oder ob man ihr nicht lieber noch ein paar "schöne" Ruhetage gönnt.

Wir werden euch auf alle Fälle hier über die Wiedereröffnung informieren!

Bis dahin!

Quelle: Facebook (Woodpecker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (3. März 2016)

Gab aber wohl schon wieder Deppen, die trotzdem gefahren sind. Manchmal tun wir MTBler uns selbst keinen Gefallen...


----------



## Backwoods (5. März 2016)

Neues zur EsNos 2.0 vom TVH Radsport

1. März um 19:35
In den letzten Monaten haben wir viele Wochenend-Tage in unserem Waldstück verbracht, um die Linie der EsNos 2.0 zu planen.
Eine Karte unseres Gutachters mit den Lebensräumen der geschützten Arten in unserem Wald war die Grundlage zur Planung.
Ziel war es, den kleinstmöglichen Eingriff in die Natur & Tierwelt bei größtmöglicher Attraktivität für Mountainbiker in den Wald zu planen.

Je größer unser Eingriff in die Natur, desto schwieriger und kostspieliger werden die nötigen Ausgleichmaßnahmen für den Naturschutz. Unsere zu erwartenden Fixkosten für den Bau (Naturschutzgutachten und Forstarbeiten) sind auf ca. EUR 20.000,- geschätzt. Gleichzeitig muss mit der Stadt Esslingen eine Vereinbarung zwecks Pacht des Waldstücks und Bereitstellung der nötigen Ausgleichsfläche getroffen werden. 
Wir sind ein idealistischer Verein, kein vermögendes Unternehmen - daher hoffen wir auf die Unterstützung von Sponsoren, der Öffentlichkeit und den Behörden, um den Traum der ersten legalen Mountainbikestrecke in Esslingen nach 2 Jahren Vorbereitung realisieren zu können.

Heute, am 01.03.2016 haben wir unsere endgültige Linienführung beim Gutachter abgegeben, damit dieser den "Eingriff" in Zahlen umrechnen und die nötige Ausgleichsmaßnahme(-fläche) ermitteln kann.

Aus knapp 80 Höhenmetern haben wir eine Hauptlinie von etwa 900 m und mehrere angebundene Variationen mit zusätzlich insgesamt 400 m Streckenlänge erarbeitet. 
Wichtige Faktoren dabei waren eine sinnvolle Mischung aus Höhenmeter und Geschwindigkeit, interessante Features, mögliche Sturzräume, Pflegeaufwand und Bodengegebenheiten. Trailbauspezialisten des SC Korb und RC Winnenden sowie Experten und Tester von Mtb-News standen uns bei schwierigen Stellen beratend zur Seite.

Unsere Planung und das nötige Artenschutzgutachen werden dem Naturschutz, der Stadt Esslingen und dem Landesforst vorgelegt. Damit haben wir unsere Auflagen für einen legalen Streckenbau erfüllt und warten auf eine Genehmigung der Strecke mit Baufreigabe - Im Idealfall rechnen wir mit einem Baustart im Mai 2016.

Genau wie beim Stgter Woodpecker dürfen wir Bagger oder Motorsägen erst nach Ende der Vogelbrutzeit (August / September) einsetzen. Dadurch kann die Verkehrssicherung der Strecke (Schutz vor herabfallendem Totholz und umsturzgefährdeten Bäumen) erst im September erledigt werden. 
Dementsprechend rechnen wir mit einer offiziellen Eröffnung im Oktober 2016. Immerhin können wir dadurch zwischen Mai-September die einzelnen Bautage sorgfältig vorbereiten und den Trail zur Eröffnung so perfekt wie möglich anlegen.

Bis zu der Eröffnung im Oktober kann unsere Strecke von der Öffentlichkeit leider nicht befahren werden - aus rechtlichen wie auch aus baulichen Gründen.
Bei Nichtbeachtung bekommen wir ernsthafte Probleme.

Wir hoffen hier auf eure Akzeptanz und freuen uns über konstruktive Unterstützung beim Bau.

Weitere Neuigkeiten folgen hier auf der Seite

Quelle: Facebook


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2016)

Wenn das Wetter am Wochenende mitmacht, bin ich am Sonntag evtl in Albstadt. Ist irgendwie die deutlich bessere Alternative zum Degerloch-DH...


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2016)

Komm' doch nach Sasbachwalden, da ist am WE auch Eröffnung und ich werde Sonntag nachmittag da sein... Artikel dazu war letzte Woche auf der Startseite.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2016)

Das ist der Schwarzwald-Bikepark, oder ? Denke mal, da wird am Eröffnungs-WE die Hölle los sein, vor allem weil bei gutem Wetter...


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2016)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Das ist der Schwarzwald-Bikepark, oder ? Denke mal, da wird am Eröffnungs-WE die Hölle los sein, vor allem weil bei gutem Wetter...



Jup. Aber da das viele denken und deshalb nicht hinfahren, wird's leer sein. Zumal ich ein paar Ausweichstrecken kenne  Allerdings zum selbst hochtreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2016)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Wochenende mitmacht, bin ich am Sonntag evtl in Albstadt. Ist irgendwie die deutlich bessere Alternative zum Degerloch-DH...



Aber nur mit dem Auto erreichbar.

Beim Skifahren ist es übrigens gerade äußerst leer


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2016)

@dangerousD 
Da warte ich mal auf deinen Bericht wie leer es da tatsächlich war und fahre dann in 2 Wochen hin, wenn die Trails richtig eingefahren sind.

@Backwoods 
Ich habe gelernt, dass die Anzahl der geistigen Tiefflieger auf dem Degerloch-DH an Wochenenden (u. Ferien) stark ansteigt und das spare ich mir lieber.
Außerdem ist das mit der Drainage immer noch nicht so gut gelöst, d.h. wenn ich die letzte Abfahrt dann doch nicht hochstrampel, sondern mit der Zacke shuttle traue ich mich das schon fast garnicht, weil ich schon ein wenig eingesaut ausschaue...


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2016)

Na immerhin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04...euen-strecke-am-schlaeferskopf-am-30-04-2016/


Ich hoffe es lohnt sich ein Besuch.


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2016)

Da hat bestimmt der Mike mit gebuddelt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. April 2016)

Moin,
ich denke mal das es ein guter Kompromiss geworden ist. Zumal der Trail quasi hinter meinem Haus ist. 
Es ist aber nur eine Strecke. Mit Umfahrungen der Sprünge. Das könnte man im Artikel auch anders lesen oder interpretieren.


----------



## Backwoods (28. April 2016)

Es scheint ja jetzt loszugehen bei euch 

http://www.gravitypilots.de/eroeffn...ke-am-schlaeferskopf-am-30-04-2016-um-10-uhr/

Ist das eine der Strecken, die wir mal zusammen runter sind?
Mal sehen wann ich mal wieder in er Gegend bin
Der Flowtrail am Feldberg macht ja wohl auch Fortschritte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2016)

Ist jedenfalls einer der Hänge. Nur ein kurzes Stück ist enthalten.  Ansonsten neue Streckenführung. 
Sag bescheid wenn du hier bist. Macht Laune!


----------



## zerg10 (29. April 2016)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ist jedenfalls einer der Hänge. Nur ein kurzes Stück ist enthalten.  Ansonsten neue Streckenführung.
> Sag bescheid wenn du hier bist. Macht Laune!



Alleine das Gap, dass ihr da gebaut hat, hat mehr Rumms als der gesamte Degerloch-Trail...


----------



## Backwoods (29. April 2016)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Alleine das Gap, dass ihr da gebaut hat, hat mehr Rumms als der gesamte Degerloch-Trail...



Ich überlege gerade morgen mal am Woodpecker vorbeizuschauen; war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort.
Hast Du lust zu kommen? Aber nicht mitten in der Nacht.
Muss erst noch zum Optiker meine neuen Linsen holen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2016)

Es war weniger los als ich dachte. 
Aber sehr spaßig. Hab auch nen Video gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (1. Mai 2016)

Puh, ziemlich viel Airtime für meinen Geschmack...


----------



## Backwoods (1. Mai 2016)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Puh, ziemlich viel Airtime für meinen Geschmack...


Gibt ja bestimmt Chickenways

An der Zacke war am Samstag nix los. Oft nur 3 oder 4 Bikes auf dem Anhänger 
Obwohl am Marienplatz Party war mit Bier- und Fressbuden und Musi.


----------



## zerg10 (2. Mai 2016)

Samstag waren mir da zuviele braune AFD-Spinner in der Stadt unterwegs...


----------



## zerg10 (3. Juni 2016)

Wenn's am Samstag nicht regnet bin ich in Albstadt um mich für den Sommerurlaub einzufahren...


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juni 2016)

War heute mal wieder an der Burg Frankenstein. Wie immer sehr, sehr geil. 
Wo geht's hin im Sommer? Ich bin mit der Family Ende August Anfang September in Finale.

Wenn Du mal wieder nach Albstadt gehst komme ich mit.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle erwähnen, dass eine Abteilung der SoFas diesen Sommer nach Finale Ligure fährt und da die Trails unsicher macht. Ich freu mich schon drauf...


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juni 2016)

Aha, dass wusste ich gar nicht! Kannst Du mal mit genaueren Infos rüber kommen?

Wir haben aber schon vor längerem fest gebucht und sind vom Termin her eh nicht flexibel, weils nur 3 Wochen in den Sommerferien gibt in denen die Kids keine Betreuung haben.

Ich kann euch noch ein paar Trails empfehlen. Wollt ihr nur shutteln oder auch mal selber hochkurbeln?
Wenn ihr in der Hauptsaison mit vielen Leuten shutteln wollt solltet ihr vorbestellen. 
Das Buch vom Jojo kann ich euch auch leihen.
GPS Daten gibts auch jede Menge z.b. bei GPSies
In OpenStreetMap und Outdooractive sind alle Trails mit Namen eingezeichnet.

Hier im Finale Forum gibts auch viele gute Hinweise. 
Ich muss mir noch überlegen mit welchen Reifen ich dieses Jahr antrete.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juni 2016)

Äh, ich muss mich korrigieren. Wir fahren zuerst nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm und danach nach Livignio.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2016)

... da könnt ihr mit den Tracks für Finale aber jetzt nicht sooo viel anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (13. Juli 2016)

Aber dafür kann man den Mottolino-Bikepark für einen  2-3 Tagestrip nur wärmstens empfehlen. Schöne Strecken (Für jeden etwas), kein Stau an den Gondeln und sogar Personal, dass buddelt und repariert. 
Achso, auch das Nachtleben hat da gewisse Highlights


----------



## Backwoods (19. Juli 2016)

Das Ergebnis meines Besuchs in Wildbad:

Sonst ist aber alles ganz und beim alten. Auch was die Strecken betrifft.
Die beiden Freerides sind etwas spassiger als früher. Die kannte ich so noch nicht.
Ich war ja wohl auch knapp 10 Jahre nicht mehr dort.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Juli 2016)

Bad Wildbad hat schon immer Tribut gefordert. Immerhin sind die Knochen heil geblieben...


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juli 2016)

@Backwoods 
Mit Shimano wäre das nicht passiert  Die ausgerissenen Züge kenne ich noch gut aus meiner Zeit mit SRAM 

Wird wohl langsam Zeit, dass wir alten Säcke mal wieder gemeinsam fahren gehen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Juli 2016)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Aber dafür kann man den Mottolino-Bikepark für einen  2-3 Tagestrip nur wärmstens empfehlen. Schöne Strecken (Für jeden etwas), kein Stau an den Gondeln und sogar Personal, dass buddelt und repariert.
> Achso, auch das Nachtleben hat da gewisse Highlights


Was sind das denn für "gewisse" Highlights? Klingt etwas verrucht ...


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juli 2016)

Das erschliesst sich einem am besten vor Ort nach 2-3 Runden des einheimischen Kräuterfusels...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Mit Shimano wäre das nicht passiert  Die ausgerissenen Züge kenne ich noch gut aus meiner Zeit mit SRAM
> 
> Wird wohl langsam Zeit, dass wir alten Säcke mal wieder gemeinsam fahren gehen.



Kannst ja mal einen Vorschlag machen für nächsten Sonntag. Ich wollte mir schon immer mal Albstadt anschauen.

Ps. Hab jetzt einen Shimano Zug/Hülle eingebaut


----------



## dangerousD (6. August 2016)

@Backwoods 
Sonntag wird bei mir nix... reicht nur für eine Runde hier bei mir. Aber wir behalten das mal im Auge... evtl. wäre ja Sasbachwalden auch eine Option? Lässt sich mit einer Trailrunde verbinden - da kann man selbst hochtreten und shutteln ganz gut kombinieren.


----------



## Backwoods (6. August 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Sonntag wird bei mir nix... reicht nur für eine Runde hier bei mir. Aber wir behalten das mal im Auge... evtl. wäre ja Sasbachwalden auch eine Option? Lässt sich mit einer Trailrunde verbinden - da kann man selbst hochtreten und shutteln ganz gut kombinieren.



Macht nix, dann fahre ich vermutlich morgen alleine oder mit der Family nach Albstadt. 
Sasbachwalden ist ne gute Idee. Steht auch auf meinem Zettel. Das können wir dann mal für September planen. Ist für mich leider ne blöde lange Anfahrt.


----------



## dangerousD (6. August 2016)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Macht nix, dann fahre ich vermutlich morgen alleine oder mit der Family nach Albstadt.
> Sasbachwalden ist ne gute Idee. Steht auch auf meinem Zettel. Das können wir dann mal für September planen. Ist für mich leider ne blöde lange Anfahrt.


...die sich mit Grillen bei mir verbinden lässt


----------



## Backwoods (8. August 2016)

Albstadt war ne feine Sache. Hat Spass gemacht und diesmal ist auch nichts kaputt gegangen 
Außerdem spitzen Catering: Cappuccino und großes Stück Kuchen 3,50. Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute (besonders der Mike),

bin über das lange Wochenende mal wieder in der alten Heimat und habe das gute alte Big Hit dabei.
Eigentlich wollte ich nach Winterberg. Nachdem ich aber gemerkt habe, dass ich dort hin noch mehr als 2 Stunden fahre und es heute sowieso schifft, habe ich umgeplant und werde Morgen nach Beerfelden fahren. Den Park kenne ich auch noch nicht.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand kurzfristig zeit und kommt hin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2016)

Hi. Hab mir den Knöchel geprellt. Wird also nix. Hier regnet es wie Sau.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
war klasse. Gefällt mir besser als Albstadt, da vielseitiger. Das Wetter war auch ganz ok. Bin nur ganz am Anfang mal kurz ein bissl nass geworden. Ansonsten viel Grip, kein Matsch oder Schlamm und schon gar keine Pfützen.

Da kann ich mir den doppelt so weiten Weg nach Winterberg echt sparen. Obwohl ich da schon mal wieder Bock drauf hätte.

Es ist auch alles ganz geblieben.

@ Mike: Habe gerade gesehen, dass Du alle Bikes verkaufst. Gibts schon was neues?


----------



## dangerousD (3. Oktober 2016)

...ich tippe mal auf ein Turbo Levo...


----------



## Backwoods (3. Oktober 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...ich tippe mal auf ein Turbo Levo...



Da musste ich jetzt erstmal googlen bevor ich's kapiert habe 

Was ist mir Sassbachwalden oder wie das heisst?
Wie lange haben die noch offen?
Nächstes Wocheende müsste ich erstmal bei der Familiy bleiben
Mach mal ne Ansage wann es bei dir passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich verkaufe nur das Demo.  

Ein Ebike steht trotzdem zur Debatte. Aber als Trainingsgerät und nicht als Ersatz.  Das Levo ist außerhalb des Preisrahmens. Zumal es ja nicht das Hauptrad ist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Oktober 2016)

Axel, wenn das Wetter passt können wir auch mal in der Pfalz fahren. Dauert 1,5 von dir. So lange brauch ich auch. Hab da eine nette Runde. Ca 30 km und 1100hm.
Da ich dabei bin dauert es länger. Ich fahre nicht mit dem Bike zur Arbeit ;-)


----------



## Backwoods (3. Oktober 2016)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Axel, wenn das Wetter passt können wir auch mal in der Pfalz fahren. Dauert 1,5 von dir. So lange brauch ich auch. Hab da eine nette Runde. Ca 30 km und 1100hm.
> Da ich dabei bin dauert es länger. Ich fahre nicht mit dem Bike zur Arbeit ;-)



Klingt gut, da wäre ich dabei.
Vielleicht kann sich ja sonst noch jemand dafür begeistern


----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich wäre auch dabei sofern der Termin passt. Und Mike, ich fahre dann sogar noch hinter dir ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi, könnten ja mal den 15. oder 16 ins Auge fassen.  
Wobei ich pers. lieber samstags unterwegs bin. Aber da muss Koni ja ggf. arbeiten.


----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2016)

Würde passen, hab am 15ten frei. 1100hm wird für mich schon heftig, aber zur Not könnte ich ja vorher aussteigen.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Oktober 2016)

Habe mein Kontingent für Ganztags-Ausflüge für dieses Jahr schon verbraucht... bei mir wird es daher also eher nichts. Euch viel Spass!

@Backwoods damit sieht's auch für Sasbachwalden dunkel aus, es sei denn, Du kannst Dich mal für einen sehr frühen Start begeistern und wir sind mittags wieder zurück


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Oktober 2016)

Koni, ich muss mich auch quälen. Lassen uns Zeit.


----------



## Koeni (5. Oktober 2016)

Das hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (5. Oktober 2016)

Der Samstag (15.) müsste bei mir auch passen. 
Ich sollte halt so zwischen 1800 und 1900 wieder daheim sein. 

Jetzt muss nur noch der goldene Oktober mitspielen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Oktober 2016)

Dann halten wir das mal fest. Wenn wir uns Ca. 11 Uhr treffen passt das mit der Uhrzeit. 
Also ich freu mich!!!

Koni, als Belohnung nach dem letzten Aufstieg gibt es oben Kaffee und lecker Kuchen.
Grundlage zum Nonna pfetze


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2016)

Falls ich bis dahin noch dabei bin , wäre das dann auf der Kalmit ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2016)

Nee 
Lambertkreuz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2016)

Nach langem  Suchen, hier die letzte Abfahrt. Bei dem "HD" Video sieht man leider nicht so viel. 





Es kommen immer mal wieder kleine Steinfelder und auch sonst stehen immer mal Steine im Weg.


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2016)

Bei solchen Videos muss man als Stuttgarter echt heulen, aber es ist ja nicht weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Jungens,

ich habe zwar Samstags Zeit, aber nach aktuellem Stand wird das Wetter Sonntags in der Pfalz besser.



Und was viel beschissener ist, die A8 wird von Freitag abend bis Sonntag morgen komplett in beider Richtungen gesperrt  vom Kreuz Stuttgart bis Leonberg West. Ich werde also ewig im Stau stehen und das schon auf dem Weg zur Autobahn.

Wie sieht es also Sonntags bei euch aus?


----------



## Koeni (12. Oktober 2016)

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Backwoods (12. Oktober 2016)

Koeni schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich leider nicht



Ok, dann bleibt es bei Samstag.
Sonst klappt es vielleicht gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Koeni (13. Oktober 2016)

@Mike 
Hast du uns noch ne PN mit dem Treffpunkt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2016)

Hi. Sollten uns so 11 Uhr am Bahnhof treffen. Lambrecht in der Pfalz. 
Da ist auch ein grosser Parkplatz.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2016)

Huhu, alles klar?


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich komme!
Ich werde mal so um kurz nach 9 hier starten. Hoffe das langt auch mit Stau.

Meine Handy Nr. ist immer noch die gleiche. Wie sieht's bei Dir aus?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich müsste 11 Uhr da sein. Brauch so 1,5h


----------



## dangerousD (14. Oktober 2016)

Viel Spass, Jungens! Ich denke an Euch beim Hecken schneiden...


----------



## Koeni (15. Oktober 2016)

Danke Jungs, war echt ne schöne Tour heute. Das sollten wir wiederholen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2016)

Schee wars. 

Dirk, hoffe deine Hecke passt jetzt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2016)

Koni. Sollten wir! Hast ja noch was in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

war ne super Tour! Geile Trails, knackige Anstiege. Schon nach 22,5 Km über 1000 Hm.

@ Mike Wir fahren mal von der Burg hinten runter, das kommt ziemlich nah an die Trails heute ran. Ist dann halt nur einer und nicht gleich 3

Von der Liteville Crew, die neben mir geparkt hat, mit dem Mercedes Van, muss mindestens einer ein Kollege gewesen sein. Ich hab den kleinen Aufkleber in der Scheibe erst gesehen als ich wieder heim bin. Ich kannte aber keinen von denen bevor wir mit den Bikes los sind.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2016)

Machen wir. 

Evtl erkennst den Typ ja zufällig mal. Ggf hat er ja auch noch was gutes.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2016)

Für 1.000 Hömes brauche ich hier 30km - kann dafür aber vor der Haustür starten. Aber die Trails in der Pfalz sind natürlich eine Klasse für sich. Das macht mich schon ein wenig kribbelig... haltet mich mal auf dem Laufenden, evtl. bekomme ich ja doch noch einen Biketag dieses Jahr frei.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Oktober 2016)

Das neue Motto heisst dann Carbon *UND *Kondition 

Ich habe den Rahmen gekauft. 
Da Fox gerade die X2 Dämpfer zurückruft hab ich den erstmal dort gelassen.
Der Verkäufer wollte sich lieber selber kümmern, dass der Dämpfer das Update bekommt.
Er hat scheinbar gute Connections direkt zu Fox in der Pfalz.

Bis das Bike fertig ist wird's aber einge Zeit dauern.
Durch den Umstieg von 26 auf 27.5 mit 1-Fach Antrieb brauch ich viele neue Teile.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass das alte Zeug sowieso ziemlich ausgelutscht ist.

Wer also noch was im Keller hat kann sich gerne melden.

Morgen oder die Woche gibt's Bilder.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2016)

Axel,freut mich zu hören.

Dirk, wegen freudiger Erwatung an Höhenmetern irgendwo hin zu fahren wird sich mir NIE erschließen. 
Aber jedem das seine


----------



## zerg10 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich war gestern vormittag mal wieder am Woodpecker. Interessant was im Stuttgarter Kessel so alles an Material 'rumfährt. Und auf die neue Kiste vom Axel bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2016)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Axel,freut mich zu hören.
> 
> Dirk, wegen freudiger Erwatung an Höhenmetern irgendwo hin zu fahren wird sich mir NIE erschließen.
> Aber jedem das seine



Sieh' es mal so: alles, was Du hochfährst, kannst Du auch wieder runter fahren  Insofern freue ich mich ja nicht auf die hm aufwärts, sondern die erwarteten Tiefenmeter  Vorteil: je regelmässiger man hoch fährt, desto besser klappt auch das irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2016)

Wie sieht es am kommenden Sonntag aus? 
Nochmal Pfalz könnte ich mir schon vorstellen .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2016)

Müsst ich mal klären.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2016)

Wird bei mir glaube ich schwierig


----------



## zerg10 (21. Oktober 2016)

Wetter-Forecast sieht richtig doof aus...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2016)

Käse. Wetter wird top. Du willst nur nicht. 10% regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2016)

Schau mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. Oktober 2016)

Hier die Runde vom Mike ab/bis Lambrecht, die ich aufgezeichnet habe.
Könnt Ihr euch z.B. mit Outdooractive.com unter touren tourenplaner gpx importieren anschauen.

Leider kann man hier keine *.gpx Dateien hochladen. Ich habe die Datei deswegen in .txt umbenannt.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Oktober 2016)

Und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder vom neuen Rahmen:


----------



## mantra (25. Oktober 2016)

Schickes Gerät! Jetzt kannste mim Chris ein WME - Treffen machen


----------



## Backwoods (26. Oktober 2016)

mantra schrieb:


> Schickes Gerät! Jetzt kannste mim Chris ein WME - Treffen machen



Welcher Chris?
Der Herr Raff oder gibt's hier noch einen anderen?

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass er ein Conway WME hat.
Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal mit Facebook checken. Hier ist er ja wohl seltener zu sprechen.


----------



## mantra (26. Oktober 2016)

ja, genau der! Hat er beim Ivan gekauft. Sind auch Bilder auf der Facebookseite von Ivans Laden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2016)

Schick. Das ibc informiert mich garnicht mehr bei Beiträgen.


----------



## Backwoods (1. November 2016)

Hi,

kann ich bei 1x11 Antrieben Sram und Shimano genauso gut mischen wie früher bei 3x9 oder 2x10?
Ich habe eine Sram X1 Kurbel günstig erstanden, weil der Rahmen eh schon ein GPX Pressfit Innenlager hatte. Ich will aber unbedingt die neue 11-46 Kassette von Shimano fahren. Das ganze sowieso mit einer Kette von Sram. 

Kann ich die Kassette mit einem Sram Schaltwerk schalten (X1 oder GX)? Ich traue den Shimano Schaltwerken immer noch nicht wirklich. Funtkioniert das Shadow+ genauso gut wie ein Type 2.1 Schaltwerk?


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2016)

Hi Axel,

da gibt's hier im Forum dich sicher zig Abhandlungen drüber...

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich mit Shimano absolut zufrieden bin. Fahre seit 3 Jahren das Saint-Schaltwerk im Solaris, das hat jetzt schon über 10.000km klaglos mitgemacht - nicht mal die Röllchen musste ich tauschen. Dito beim XT - habe das 11-fachh XT am Prime, das ist super stabil und
schaltet präzise. Fahre es in Verbindung mit XT-Ritzel und Kette. Warum an der Stelle mit wilden Mischungen experimentieren - was erhoffst Du Dir z.B. von einer SRAM-Kette?

Dauerhaltbarkeit: die 10-fach Kette am Solaris hat 4500km gehalten. Selbst unter widrigen Bedingungen mit vielen Schlammfahrten...


----------



## Backwoods (2. November 2016)

An das Saint Schaltwerke hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht
Das werde ich mir mal anschauen. Und bei dem und auch bei XT klappert dann auch nix an der Kettenstrebe?

Wegen der Kette. Ich glaube auf der SRAM Kurbel mir den dünnen und dicken Zähnen läuft die SRAM Kette besser. Außerdem geht die schneller auf und zu.


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2016)

Backwoods schrieb:


> An das Saint Schaltwerke hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht
> Das werde ich mir mal anschauen. Und bei dem und auch bei XT klappert dann auch nix an der Kettenstrebe?
> 
> Wegen der Kette. Ich glaube auf der SRAM Kurbel mir den dünnen und dicken Zähnen läuft die SRAM Kette besser. Außerdem geht die schneller auf und zu.



 Mir scheint, Du hast WIRKLICH lange keine Shimano-Teile mehr gehabt.

Schaltwerke: das Saint (bzw. korrekter: Zee...) fahre ich seit Anfang 2014 auf dem Hardtail, kurzer Käfig, ohne Kettenführung. Rate mal, wie oft mir die Kette runter gefallen ist? Genau - noch nie. Trotz teilweise ruppiger Trails und Fahrweise. Am Fully habe ich zwar eine minimale KeFü dran, aber auch nur, weil @mantra  gemeint hat, die brauche ich am Banshee wegen der Kettenlängung  Klappern ist nicht - an beiden Rädern.

Kette: ich nutze auch Narrow-Wide-Kettenblätter, eThirteen und RaceFace. Die halten nun schon ewig, und ICH WEISS: die Shimano-Kette läuft darauf super. Fahre es so nämlich schon eine Weile  UND: mit einem KMC Kettenschloss kann man sogar Shimano-Ketten schnell auf und zu machen  - ist also auch kein Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. November 2016)

Deswegen lasse ich mich ja HIER so gerne beraten und stolpere nicht durch diverse Technik Foren!

Saint gibt's wohl nicht als 11 fach? Bin aber gerade unterwegs und habe eingeschränkte Suchmöglichkeiten.

Zee Schaltwerrk schaue ich mir auf alle Fälle an.
Ich fahr ja schon auf Dein Anraten hin seit 3 Jahren an einem Bike die Zee Bremse und die ist voll Geil!!
Kostet fast nix und bremst wie die Sau.


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2016)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Deswegen lasse ich mich ja HIER so gerne beraten und stolpere nicht durch diverse Technik Foren!
> 
> Saint gibt's wohl nicht als 11 fach? Bin aber gerade unterwegs und habe eingeschränkte Suchmöglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



 Läuft.

Saint gibt's aktuell nur 10-fach. Aber mit XT (oder sogar SLX) als 11-fach Schaltwerk machst Du nix falsch. Shifter solltest Du aber definitiv XT nehmen - alles darunter fühlt sich im Vergleich labberig und undefiniert an.


----------



## mantra (2. November 2016)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich bei 1x11 Antrieben Sram und Shimano genauso gut mischen wie früher bei 3x9 oder 2x10?
> Ich habe eine Sram X1 Kurbel günstig erstanden, weil der Rahmen eh schon ein GPX Pressfit Innenlager hatte. Ich will aber unbedingt die neue 11-46 Kassette von Shimano fahren. Das ganze sowieso mit einer Kette von Sram.
> ...



Shimano und SRAM 11-fach MTB Zeugs ist "relativ" kompatibel. BeiShimano bekommste allerdings bestimmt 200% der Funktion fürs selbe Geld wie bei SRAM. Einzig die hochwertigen SRAM Kassetten (X01 und XX1) sind deutlich leichter als Shimano Kassetten. Dafür kosten sie das 3fache! Auch bleibt bei SRAM Kassetten (aufgrund der !schlechteren Steighilfen!) die Kette beim rückwerts Pedalieren in den leichten Gängen eher auf dem ursprünglichen Ritzel. Bei Shimano kommt es je nach Kettenlinie, schon vor dass die Kette dabei vom ersten in den dritten oder vierten Gang fällt.
Shimano Ketten laufen 1A auf SRAM Kettenblättern und 11fach SRAM MTB Kassetten. Kosten ebenfalls etwas weniger als die Hälfte einer vergleichbaren SRAM Kette.
Kettenschlösser brauch zwar kein Mensch und aus der Erfahrung meiner täglichen Arbeit würd ich auch def. davon abraten, aber wie Dirk schon sagt geht ein 11fach Schloss auch bei ner Shimano Kette.

Ich fahre derzeit an 2 Rädern 11fach XT und bin zufrieden. Auf unterschiedlichen Laufrädern hab ich 11-42T, 11-46T und 10-45T. Funktioniert alles gut.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. November 2016)

Hi Buddies, 

bald ist wieder der erste Advent. Wie sieht es dann mit dem Jubi-Ride aus? Findet der statt. Wer würde denn kommen? Ich hätte mal wieder Lust die üblichen Verdächtigen zu sehen. 
Ulli, tätsch Guiden? Du bist halt echt der Beste ;-)

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (21. November 2016)

Also ich wäre dabei 
Es muss halt zeitlich passen. Vielleicht kann der auserkorene Guide ja mal sagen wann es geht.

Ulli: Ich brauch immer noch einen neuen Sattel!


----------



## beat (25. November 2016)

Aloha ihr alten Hasen!  Ich muss dieses Jahr leider absagen.  Gesundheitliche Querelen und andere zeitraubende Geschichten lassen Biken bei mir leider gerade kaum zu. Ich hoffe aber, dass auch ohne mich gefahren wird! 

@Backwoods: Immer noch neuer Sattel? Dann lass' uns doch mal einen Termin finden! Ich habe hier noch haufenweise SQ-Lab-Sättel herumhängen, die auf einen "echten" Besitzer warten.


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2016)

Bei mir reicht es am Sonntag auch nicht für eine Runde in Stuttgart... werde lokal unterwegs sein. 

Wer auch immer fährt - viel Spass


----------



## la bourde (25. November 2016)

beat schrieb:


> Aloha ihr alten Hasen!  Ich muss dieses Jahr leider absagen.  Gesundheitliche Querelen und andere zeitraubende Geschichten lassen Biken bei mir leider gerade kaum zu. Ich hoffe aber, dass auch ohne mich gefahren wird!
> 
> @Backwoods: Immer noch neuer Sattel? Dann lass' uns doch mal einen Termin finden! Ich habe hier noch haufenweise SQ-Lab-Sättel herumhängen, die auf einen "echten" Besitzer warten.


Hallo Beat,

es tut mir Leid es zu lesen. Gute Besserung !
Es ist schade !


----------



## fx99 (25. Januar 2017)

Geht hier noch was? Mein neues Bike ist so gut wie da und ich brauch dann jmd der mir mal die lokalen Trails zeigt 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (25. Januar 2017)

fx99 schrieb:


> Geht hier noch was? Mein neues Bike ist so gut wie da und ich brauch dann jmd der mir mal die lokalen Trails zeigt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Da Du wohl in Korntal wohnst und ich in Sindelfingen starte wird das wohl eher schwierig.


----------



## fx99 (25. Januar 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Da Du wohl in Korntal wohnst und ich in Sindelfingen starte wird das wohl eher schwierig.


Joa stimmt, des ist schon n bisschen weiter weg. Aber falls du trotzdem Bock hast könnten wir uns in Stuttgart West treffen. 
Des wären für uns dann je um die 10km Hinfahrt.
(Dann kommen wir gesamt wohl auf über 30km mit Hin- und Rückfahrt, wenn wir in Stuttgart West fahren,wo ja glaub ich n paar Trails sind)


----------



## zerg10 (26. Januar 2017)

Die meisten Leute hier aus dem Thread sind mittlerweile in eine WhatsApp-Gruppe umgezogen. Da lästert es sich schöner...


----------



## Backwoods (26. Januar 2017)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute hier aus dem Thread sind mittlerweile in eine WhatsApp-Gruppe umgezogen. Da lästert es sich schöner...



...und einige wohnen auch gar nicht mehr hier.

@fx99: wir können uns mal an der solitude oder besser oben an der Uni oder Bärenschlössle treffen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. November 2017)

auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder ein Jubi Ride am 03.12.17
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren: 

alles weitere hier: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-sofa-jubiride-thread.495824/page-4#post-14912582


----------

